# Sticky  World on black & white; open thread



## christos-greece

The rules are simply.
*Post only the "best" black & white photos here, one photo per post only.*
This thread is open to anyone too :cheers:


----------



## jose l.

deleted


----------



## jose l.

*Besut - Malaysia*


a la playa con mariana by mnwl swne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


El deber de un padre by Jon Ander Rabadan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Annecy - France*


Blanc i negre by inami_13, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Possibilities*

possibilities by Veronica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santiago de Chile*

Perrito de la Moneda... by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mountains,Italy*

Torri del Sella - Val Gardena by Tobia Scandolara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Picinisco at midnight*

Picinisco at midnight by Stephen D'Agostino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Fishermen*

The Fishermen by kioro photographie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pucon, Araucania, Chile*

Sin título by Stephanie Topp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Countryside*

Countryside by Giuseppe Cocchieri, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lower Lumsdale, England, United Kingdom*


Lumsdale Cascade by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


@ the train station by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Battery Park City, New York*


Brookfield Place and One WTC by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kirribilli, Sydney, New South Wales*


Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tokyo, Japan*


Kichijoji, Tokyo, July, 2018 by Dai Akatsuka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sutton West, London, England*


Dennis House by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dhoby Ghaut, Singapore, Central Singapore*


Bridge - Explored! by Jose David Parra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Schotten, Hesse, Germany*


Drogerie Suessel by Bernd K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Waitarere Beach, New Zealand*


ºº Friday arvo escape º by Meredith Biberstein, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Valencia, Spain*


rolling thunder by Mick Hadley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Johor Baharu, Johor, Malaysia*


Petronas towers - Legoland Malaysia by Jose David Parra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Francisco*


Online Shopping by Alvin Tenpo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bockenheim, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*


der italienische Westen, eine Sackgasse? by Bernd K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


'Byron' by Joseph Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bruges, Belgium*


In Bruges by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Stonegate, York*


Street Classical Guitar Play, York by steve gombocz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


DelMarFair2018-105 by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tirana, Albania*


Shower.jpg by Paolo Covani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Vennel Steps, Edinburgh by that petrol emotion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Broadway City Hall Canada*


“Walking Figures” at Broadway City Hall Canada Line Station by eikonologos.images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Norway*


Take-Off (A Foggy Moment In Time) (Explore) by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Le Havre - France*


Rise (Pont de Normandie) by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Virginia - US*


SR71 Blackbird On Display by Corey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Oropa - Italy*


Sete di Assoluto by Angela Lobefaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam Winter Wonderland - Unreal by AmsterSam The Wicked Reflectah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Une question de détails by BOUE Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Harbour Bridge by Jason Howe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place
*

Back in the Day by Steve Clancy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bogda - Romania*


The darkness all around us by Ewald Gruescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Budapest*


Tram a Budapest by Claudia Grillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Greats falls - US*


Great Falls by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


Santa visits Venezia too by Marquisde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Morning walk 3 by Frank van Es, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


Frothing at the Mouth by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Essen - Germany
*

bending the light by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Miami - US*


Great Egret by Tim S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Denmark*


Great Belt Bridge by Kate Chaston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Great Egret by mattlev12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bengaluru - India*


Killiyur waterfalls by swarat_ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hong Kong*


escape 逃 by Nick Poon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Madrid*


iHemingway by Marco La Civita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Skier's Paradise by Joel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Duxford*


Turning & Burning. by John F Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Rocking the Accordian by Adam Folliott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Duluth - US*


S.S. William A. Irvin by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Great White Shark by ORYX Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sydney*


Giraffes at Toronga Zoo, Sydney_HDR by Edgar Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sydney
*

Anzac Memorial, Hyde Park, Sydney by Rohan Dhupelia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Birmingham - UK*


Prudence by Mark Walton1, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*In the water*

In the water by Siegfried Schmid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lights & Shadows At Lisbon 2018*

Lights & Shadows by André Medeiros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The camel man...Rajasthan ( india )*

The camel man .. by Tapas Chaklader, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Porto*


Sé do Porto by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street fighting man*

Street fighting man .... by Michel Di Meglio, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Els Muntells - Spain*


Invierno en el Delta del Ebro. by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Aircraft Photos*

Oh You Tease!!! by Matthew Hancock, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fountains Abbey*

Fountains Abbey B & W by Jerry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Iceland*

Goðafoss by Rene Wieland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pont-du-Gard-France*

Pont du Gard 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Afissos - Greece
*
End of day by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chame, Pashchimanchal, Nepal*

PC071214 by ernsttromp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stay A Minute*

Stay A Minute by Giancarlo Lalsingh, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Goodwood house - UK*


End Of The Road by Adam Voice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Jackson - US
*

the broken line...(HSS) by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Pitch87, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Holborn, London, England*


Le Petit Bateau by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kirribilli, Sydney, New South Wales*


Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Peniscola, Valencia, Spain*


Turisteando by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Die neue Altstadt V by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Embankment, London, England*


Bazalgette Memorial by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lienz, Tyrol, Austria*


Lienz by Bernd K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hollywood*


'Hollywood' by Joseph Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Albania*


Cable-5.jpg by Paolo Covani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Taiwan Railway*


_IMG0988 by 少洋 陳, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Great River, NY - US*


Great River Station by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lake Como - Italy*


Lake Como by Lida Chaulet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hong Kong
*

Getting off the Star Ferry by d-k-t, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lisbon*

O TEJO É MAIS BELO by Rafael Borda d´Agua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vladivostok*


Cement Beach by Frank Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Malibu - US*


Malibu seamless by Ola Anotherswede, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Loner by darmodej1971, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brighton - UK*


The Road Less Travelled by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brighton - UK*


Mysterious Ways by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vestur - Iceland*


I Got The Power by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New Orleans*


Ghostship by Zack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


_GVL9632 by Gennadiy Golovskoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Havana*


Sexy Pose by win_soegondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Jog on by Vulture Labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Fosar de les Moreres by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Viñales - Cuba*


morning hour by Theodor Hensolt, Street Fotographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rome*


Today's Rome Marathon by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hanover 
*

on the run by Dan Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Preserve silence (explore) by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Athry - Ireland
*

Pine Island by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Leon*


Man checking atmospheric pressure by Raúl Villalón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Boston*


The Hub of Hockey by Shawn Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Francisco - US*


Golden Gate Bridge by Andrew Saxum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


final del verano by rosa algorri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Spain*


Above the world by Sébastien Roignant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ozny - France*


Le passage by Julien VI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Diyarbakir - Turkey*


Smoking like a boss by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Assen - Netherlands*


Drents museum by leuntje, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Yellow train on black and white by Chaita_1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


\\// - elevator by leo0b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*



Exit by Susanne D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dublin
*

There may be trouble ahead by Adrian Sadlier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Main road ahead by Brian Sloan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Montreal*


Ahead by Alex Polizu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in California - US*


RCS thrusters on the Endeavour by Angelo DeSantis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place
*

Opened Up by Just_Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Valais - Switzerland*


Au coeur de l'hiver b&w by Jean-Marc Linder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Francisco - US*


Stream of consciousness by m_travels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chur - Switzerland*


wooden rooftop in B&W by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vancouver*


Heat In The Street by KIYOSHI NOGUCHI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cadillac Mountain - US*


After The Sunrise, Cadillac Mountain, Acadia National Park, ME by tjohn611, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Flying above South Sudan*

it reaches SPACE! by Simon Auger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Blown Tires by David Manning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Manchester - UK*


232|365 by Peter Chinnock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Austria*


Hochalpenstraße by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London*


Stepping Through Time by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Die neue Altstadt I by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Peniscola, Valencia, Spain*


Too sexy for my shirt by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sydney Central, Sydney, New South Wales*


Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Gros étirement ... by Nicolas Rouffiac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Holborn, London, England*


Victoria Embankment by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Antonio - US*


Missions of San Antonio - Carole by caroleandbillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Francisco - US*


Pier 5 Boardwalk by Stew_Bayarea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*
Liverpool 
*

Crown Princess by Wayne Violette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


Venezia by Pinak Parekh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Milan*


Blu Milano by Pinak Parekh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay by yves LAVIGNASSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1297D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
63570015 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm, Sweden by Michael Wifall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Conversation by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
the cross by Nelson L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR2-7241501 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
take me home by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Marc Lecerf ┃Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
BearbeitetxDEF2018BW-05211 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Streets by Michael Walker-Toye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_6372 (2) by Paul Grime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Urban... by Harish Mahesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki view by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
bridge by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Byward Market Bs&Ws by Scott Thiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

The Volume of Art by Anton Panchenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ypres, Belgium*

Ypres Cloth Hall, Belfry by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trieste, Italy*
DSCF0131 by antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Covarrubias, Spain*
Un pomeriggio d'estate a Covarrubias by Maritè Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, South Africa*
IMG_0180 by francois f swanepoel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Back Streets Rijeka Croatia - old and new by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Windhoek, Namibia*
Pool by skinner08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almere, Holland*
Lets go! by Richard Terborg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*
The clown had a bad day by Gustavo Nardon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena by Jairo Páez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
PPG Place at Market Square by Ben Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Tyska kyrkan by Simon BOISVINET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen Norway 13th July 2018 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Glendale (California), U.S.A.*
Sunset Boulevard bridge over Glendale Boulevard by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix, U.S.A.*
University of Phoenix Stadium Panorama (for client). by Javier Pantoja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
china red by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Nathan Phillips Square by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleroi, Belgium*
The last stop by Bram Jansma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Gezicht op de kop v Zuid1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Cityscape by Brad Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
shadow selfie 180611 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Portrait by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
2014 07 July 25 West End IR Redo 01a 3s hh DSC_7338_39_40_Enhancer by Doug Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
The Philosopher's Path by Florian Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Adapt and Change by Paradise.Found, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Canal, Yuan Dynasty Park by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pau, France*
Chateau de Pau by benoit coppin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Le portrait du musée... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Turkey*
DSC02194 by Andrew Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Beachside by Richard Krawiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
City wall by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Unsettled. by Paul Frankenstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by night by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
09_副本 by jerry501, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Untitled by Mathieu Seuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
A man and a dog by Kostas Gkanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
•Night street lights by sergiochubby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiyv, Ukraine*
kyiv always building // summer 2018 by UkrainianSensation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Lonely Walk Home in a Crowded City by Alex Tong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
澳門黑白街拍 by Wang Tou Kun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
( هَلْ مِنْ سَائِلٍ فَأُعْطِيَهُ سُؤْلَهُ ) by anas alnuwairah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
BW Shanghai by Stefano Rebecchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna 2018 by Petr Erlygin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Malmö Sweden by Sofie Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wait for the Light by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Life by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris - Black and White - Long exposure by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
R0001499.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSCF3575 by Angelo Caravano, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka

christos-greece said:


> *Algiers, Algeria*
> ( هَلْ مِنْ سَائِلٍ فَأُعْطِيَهُ سُؤْلَهُ ) by anas alnuwairah, on Flickr


I thinks it's KSA, the Mecca. ^^


----------



## jose l.

*Budapest*


Girls Aloud by l3v3e, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Fadenkreuz / Crosshairs by Matthias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Plochingen - Germany*


Plochingen by Josef Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Stefanaconi - Italy*


Castello Normanno-Svevo by mrholle, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Swans*

swans 1 by Jonathan Grant, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Under*

Under by bc50099, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

Sin título by Dominic Hains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago Police Bicycling In The Summer Heat.*

Chicago Police Bicycling In The Summer Heat. by Jovan J, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

*** by Pavel Larkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridge in Moscow*

*** by Pavel Larkin, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


Sowjetisches Ehrenmal by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Trinket by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Steinway Haus by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Urbanitzacio Riumar, Catalonia, Spain*


The River by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sydney South, Sydney, New South Wales*


Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mottisfont, England*


Riverbank by Rich Wakefield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Euston, London, England*


42-46 Tavistock Place by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Montana*


Milk River Bell Tower-2 by Flint Roads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Quartier des Batignolles, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Goal ! #paris #iphone #building #architechture #street #blackandwhite #bnw #football #kids by emma dauvin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Guardarsi alle spalle - Looking back  by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cagli, Italy*


Caffè d'Italia by Daniele Marzocchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Misurina, Veneto, Italy*


Dolomitenblick by Bernd K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London*


London Street, Edinburgh New Town by Jim Slater, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Asturias, Spain*


Lagos de Covadonga, Asturias by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


red light by Theo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dubai*


Concrete & Faith by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Póvoa de Varzim, Portugal*


Póvoa de Varzim by Wilson Magalhães, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


MF20173312 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hamburg Airport, Hamburg, Germany*


on the road again / that uncertain gaze by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Las Vegas, Nevada*


Untitled by Renee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Intramuros by Christian Hoemke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Black & white #BlackAndWhite #Monterrey #NuevoLeón #México ⚫⚪ by lizethgarcia2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_0489 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Daniel tovar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montréal by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street life by Annika Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik-13 by Thomas Addy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
IMG_3402 by Seb Mar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly Streets by Garen Meguerian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
1 Barcelona (34) by Florencia Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
A cool black and white shot of a downtown Milan evening by Ricky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Saint-Cloud by wketsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
BG6I0768 by Khedara ආරියරත්න, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Barnet Marine Park by robert demeter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
9:00 pm on saturday by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbonne by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hero's Square Budapest by Leo Choi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Silhiutte in Stockholm, Sweden 10/2 2015. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Ominous Sky by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Alvinegro Drummond by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by cécile charron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow - Mockba by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn's Town Hall Square by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Graffiti in Ljubljana - Slovenija by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
C. Victoria/ C. Sta. Ana in Málaga at night by Johannes Schwanbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_416 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Hierarchie by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Architecture in Oslo by Even Harbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Shipspotter in der City by Hans_59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
Untitled by Aneta Kwiatkowska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Poipu at Kauai, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Poipu, Kauai. by Peter Rath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Uxmal - Mexico*


Between Clouds and Tropical Forest (Uxmal, Yucatan, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Tropical forest by Sabou Alin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hong Kong*


The forest of Pavona decussata by Gomen S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Pangalengan, Indonesia*


Moment In Time by Arief Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bandung - Indonesia*


Amazing Light by Arief Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Milan*


Spring 2010 Milan fashion week by Pinak Parekh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Moai en Londres by Héctor DS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Madrid*


Madrid by Xavier Allard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in BC - Canada*


Canadian Roadtrip (9) by Trevor Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Miami - US*


Vizcaya Museum and Gardens by Julio Cesar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Newton Ferrers - UK*


Newton Ferrers Regatta by Josh Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Washington - US*


washington coast by brendan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

_*Dubai*_


Burj al Arab & Madinat, Dubai by Morven McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sydney*


Sculpture by the Sea by Douwe Dijkstra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Flower Selectivework by Nonac_Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Beer - UK*


Life on the edge. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Eagle Owl in Richmond Park by Hindsited, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dubai*


Dubai Creek by Morven McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Columbus - US*

Fun & Games by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*St Mitchel - France*


Untitled by BYNOWANN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Royal Mile Recovery, Edinburgh by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bankside, London, England*


Seeing Sights by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Osaka, Japan*


Shadow of the Kraken -Calculated Chaos 7- by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bilbao, Spain*


_FLX2585p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Southbank, Melbourne, Victoria*


Melbourne by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Les Epesses, Pays de la Loire, France*


Puy_du_Fou by Roland 001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Singapore*


Expressway by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pabu, Brittany, France*


L'organiste by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Cockburn Street, Edinburgh by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*King's Cross, London, England*


Leeke Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels, Belgium*

Squab by Look_More, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Rome in monochrome by Lucia Fantasia, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brand - Austria*


snow reserve by gregor H, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Sin título by PietervH, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in France*


Inspiration by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Moody landscapes*_

. by John Hornbeck, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Thira - Greece*


Evening Traveller by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Storm*

DSC_7815 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Jersey - UK*


Jersey Girl by Graeme Dawes, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Playground*

playground by Jürgen Völkl, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


SS Esso Gettysburg (LF) by Jonathan Haeber, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zeedijk, Amsterdam*

Zeedijk Amsterdam by Rene de Bruijn, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Mota castle - Spain*


Castillo de la Mota by Javier Nistal, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Eiffel tower*

.eiffel tower. by Shirren Lim, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Punta del Este - Uruguay*


HALF AND FULL IRONMAN PUNTA DEL ESTE, 2013 | 131208-0011481-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Oh my God by nicolas echevarria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*

storm in Arizona DSC_8903 by Steve Bond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tokyo*


Labyrinth by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Calasetta, Italy*

Looking over to Carloforte from Calasetta. by Stephen D'Agostino, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chennai*


Monsoon days... by Neetesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled *


the great stare down @ donnely's shack by William, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Divine light by Mark Cass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hong Kong*


山河怒雲天 / 香港中文大學日落之寧 Chinese University of Hong Kong (CUHK) Sunset Serenity / SML.20130529.6D.15289.BW by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Brooklyn Bridge - DUMBO - Brooklyn, NY by Sean Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Salamanca - Spain
*

Light streaks... | Estelas luminosas... by Manuel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Huelva - Spain*


Las yeguas by PEDRO TERRADES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Corca - Spain
*

Petrapertusa by Jose K★LvO! (.º\=/º.), on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Alive by Pablo López Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cornil de la Frontera - Spain*


Espíritu olímpico. Olympic spirit. by carmelo garcia simón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Castalla - Spain*


Semana Santa de Castalla - PREMIADA by Vicent Quiles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Bienteveo Studio by Bienteveo Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Gibraltar
*

Tierra a la vista. by Antonio Goya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Gibraltar*


Niebla 15 by Salva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Magellan Strait - Chile*


Ferry Magellan Strait (B&W) by Blas Bass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Victoria falls*


El miedo no hace ningun daño by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Copenhagen*


Ser patriarca en Dinamarca, ser o no ser... by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Flores - Guatemala*


Navegando por Flores by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris
*

rue tholozé by víctor patiño george, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Punta Arenas - Chile*


Punta Arenas by Sergio Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


Untitled by racons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Istanbul*


Vista de Beşiktaş by Roberto Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tiquina - Bolivia*


Lago Titicaca, Estrecho de Tiquina by FRosselot, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*A great place, London Review of Books Bookshop, Bury Place.*

LRB Bookshop (27mod) by AngusInShetland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

The ladder by Andrea Fagarazzi, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Porto Venere - Italy*


LA LUCE E L'OMBRA. by ALBERTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sedilo - Italy*


Ardia 2013 - Sedilo by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wet Sunday morning at Leasowe*

Wet Sunday morning at Leasowe by exhibit31, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

Phone photographer by Gert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Isle of Palms, South Carolina*

Pier on a Cloudy Day by Shawn Blanchard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mie Prefecture, Japan*

JR Mie Line by banzainetsurfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hiroshima Castle - Hiroshima, Japan*

Hiroshima Castle - Hiroshima, Japan by banzainetsurfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Izumo Taisha Shrine - Izumo, Japan*

Izumo Taisha Shrine - Izumo, Japan by banzainetsurfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbonne*

Sin título by Simon BOISVINET, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline at dusk, Singapore*
LRM_EXPORT_20180103_183643 by Guillermo Silva Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Among Friends 229.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
dr150402_0360m by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
México City long exposure fuji x100t by guillermo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Summer in Stockholm by Christoffer Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Royal Palace by Philip Till, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
St. Vitus Cathedral, Prague by Tiigra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Rodrigo Paixão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Urban Path by Joshua Evan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
KG (4 of 5).jpg by Katleen G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 15 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Let's play! by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hong Kong*


Tram by zh3nya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Polk, FL - US*


Sultry summer breeze by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hastings - UK*


Fire Breather - 'Jack in the Green' May Day Celebrations, Hastings, May 2014 by Vicki Burton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Aylesford - UK*


Misty night by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Singapore*

MBS from below by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vigevano - Italy*


Piazza Ducale,Vigevano by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Zacatecas - Mexico*


Zacatecas,Panoramica by feo2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Denton - US*


Denton, MT B&W Redux by Chris Streeks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rio de Janeiro*


Turbulence | @Praia do Arpoador, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Canada*


100529_tstory-50flickr by Timothy Story, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Boston*


The Three Musketeers by Raqeebul Ketan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Guatemala*


outside by SeryF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chicago*


blackandwhite by Kepperolive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Malcesine - Italy*


Wings of Freedom by angelo mangipinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lee - US*


Proteus Rising From the Sea by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amalfi - Italy*


DSC_0210 by alessandro maffioli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Japan*


我降臨ス　monochrome by rpm233, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hamnoy - Norway*


Midnight sun in Hamnoy, Lofoten by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Louro - Spain*


untitled by manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Val D'Aosta - Italy*


Gilliarey B&W version by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


home my paris by Ercan Cetin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Shoreditch, London, England*


Institute of Chartered Accountants by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Worcester, Western Cape, South Africa*


From Six Dogs by Steve Crane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Cockburn Street 2, Edinburgh by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


the message by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brevik, Telemark, Norway*


Cement factory by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brazil*


Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
revolution 220418 by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pont Jacques Cartier, Longueuil, Quebec*


Tour de Ville | La Ronde by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Geroldshausen, Bavaria, Germany*


BayWa Geroldshausen by Bernd K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Fragne, Liege, Belgium*


Liège, parc de la Boverie by André Servaty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hilton Falls, Ontario*


Old Mill Remains by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Roscoff, Brittany, France*


Le photographe by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Street Performer by Cycling Road Hog 2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow - Mockba by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Wave by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Pablo C. Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Looking East on te West end of Queen by Bill Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Carnaval de Paris by Michel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre Pyramide by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Freecycle Trip (50) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valetta fort b&w by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Romantic city by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Tram by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lánchíd by David Hegedüs, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Czech Republic*

Katedrále sv. Petra a Pavla v Brně by Julio Escandon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street*

DSC_1444 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streetphotography*

_DSC5356-1 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Michael the Archangel*

_DSC5324-1 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Underneath*

Underneath by Johanna Karlsson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Airshow,England*

B&W Lightning by Ross Forsyth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lerwick, Scotlanda*

The Loyal (26mod) by AngusInShetland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

Le Passage Pommeraye by Grégory Sachs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bordeaux*

Bordeaux by Sang yun Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chennai, India. The leaving!*

28-19 by Charles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam joints*

Amsterdam joints by RoodFluweel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Clouds Over Derwentwater*

Clouds Over Derwentwater by Alex Pardoe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wildlife*

In Formation by Wormsmeat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Graduation,Taipei*

DSCF8767 by jolovesadventure, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vestrahorn*

Vestrahorn B&W by Daniele Penati, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*West London.*

On a baking hot day by Simon's utak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zushi beach*

Waves and wind by Silvermoon ❁, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kotor, Montenegro*

balkan by Jakub B., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver*

Going Up 1 by Parand Eshraghi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sicilia,Italy*

Catania by Matteo Tessarow, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Piha - New Zealand *


The Lion Rock by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Celestial Ambition by C D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dandong - China*


Great Wall, Dandong by gavingmb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cape Cornwall - UK*


Cot Valley by Tristan Barratt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Dark ambitions by Fadi Elaiwi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Kirby Muxloe - UK
*

Kirby Muxloe Castle by Colin Sabin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Perigee Moon by Scott W. Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Solitude2 by Veaz Pors, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


The Gloom Train by Damian Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Adelaide - Australia*


Mortlock Wing, State Library of South Australia, Adelaide, South Australia by John Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Flora Holland - traffic director by Jeroen Noot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Untitled by Steven R. Hazlett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Essex - UK*


Light At The End Of The Tunnel? by Josh Pilkington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Vicente - Spain*


* Un momento lúdico ... playful moment * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Buenos Aires*


Buenos Aires by (M), on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*So Nang - Thailand*


light and shadow by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


So, you think you can dodge it ? by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lebmach - Austria*


into the fog | in den Nebel by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


So happy and honored to be featured by the wonderful Gallery: &#55357;&#56393;✨ @all_bnwshots ✨&#55357;&#56392; Thanks a lot to all the team and to the all instagramers who support me. Fell free to follow their account and tag: ✨:blac by stephane.guillot.370, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Annecy - France*


So cliché ! by Isabelle D., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


almost by Alice O., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Yokohama*


yokohama by totomai martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sydney*


Grey Twirl by Chris Eyre-Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Hello by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Therschelling - Netherlands*


tiles by Ed Bensink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Saint Cirq Lapopie - France*


Tangram Tiles by FloatingLens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Verona - Italy*


love is in the air (reloaded) by mario bellavite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


The Stratford Shoal by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Fluid Dynamics by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Yorkshire - UK*


Peoples' power . . . . P10807241850 by hartlepooltramp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sukhothai - Thailand*


Sukhothai historical park, the old town of Thailand by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vancouver*


Emily Carr Grad night by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Shirakawa Go - Japan*


Once upon a time in a far away country by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Mikulov - Czech Republic*


Twilight 5 by Tomas Vagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Milwaukee - US*


Night and the City #22 by John December, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Mountain Lake - Indonesia*


Mountain lake #nature #bali #sky #sun #summer #beach #beautiful #pretty #sunset #sunrise #blue #flowers #night #tree #twilight #clouds #beauty #light #cloudporn #photooftheday #love #green #skylovers #dusk #weather #day #red #iphonesia #mothernature by AleX [insta: topcao], on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Portland - US*


Twilight Criterium BW 4 by Ty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Garland - US*


Big Foot by Zack Huggins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


Fino A Domani, Venice by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Calitri - Italy*


Houses... by modestino68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Saltash - UK*


Shadows in the mist. by Jamie Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton

*by me


----------



## djole13

*Madeira*


Wait-ress by Tom Blue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Belgrade, Serbia*


Hall Of Million Stories by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Leica Camera AG M Monochrom + Voigtlander Nokton Classic 35/1.4 by VladimirZZZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Les Epesses, Pays de la Loire, France*


ferme by Roland 001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kirribilli, Sydney, New South Wales*


Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bilbao, Spain*


_FLX1012p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Street - left or right by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bankside, London, England*


Findlater’s Corner by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kantari, Beirut, Beirut*


Beirut Terraces by Nick Sloter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rooiels, Western Cape, South Africa*


From Rooiels to Kogelbaai by Steve Crane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


St Giles' Cathedral at Dusk, Edinburgh by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saint-Gilles-Les Bains, Arrondissement of Saint-Paul, Reunion*


Baleine à Bosse, Megaptera novaengliae by Gawen VIALET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oslo, Norway*


Construction (new national library) by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Niterói, RJ, Brazil*


Barco Pesqueiro PB by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Elche, Valencia, Spain*


Pont de la Generalitat - Elche by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saint-Valery-sur-Somme, Picardy, France*


Saint-Valéry by André Servaty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ontario*


Drip Falls by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Osaka, Japan*


Osaka 早く渡ってくださ～い！ by ...DoN..., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Honfleur, Lower Normandy, France*


Tous à table by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


Ti leggo nel pensiero by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Artist On Leith Links by Cycling Road Hog 2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok cityscape black and white style. by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Very urban people "running lunch" by Roger Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Parque del Retiro by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Beauty from Another Era by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Glasgow*


Crosswinds by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Humboldt county, CA - US*


Returning to the Road of Good and Evil by Christopher Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Monument valley - US*


Monument Valley by Laurent_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Hörgárdalur by Björn Valdimarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Burgos - Spain*


Real Monasterio de las Huelgas, Burgos. by 页 景, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lisbon*


Lisboa by franciscofernandes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Weggis - Switzerland*


Weggis by Transformer18, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vila Real - Portugal*


Vila_Real_Palacio_Mateus09_bw by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Etretat - France*


Étretat 7 | France by Jack the Flipper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Iran*


دنياي ما***our world by نگين //Negin kiani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


S T A N D I N G T A L L by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Into the light, There's hope. by DirtyTrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Fairfax - US*


Chantilly VA - Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center - Space Shuttle Enterprise OV-101 11 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Split - Croatia*


Dicoletian Palace Split Croatia by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Fairfax - US*


Chantilly VA - Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center - Lockheed - SR-71A #61-7972 Blackbird 13 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Pichilemu Chile*


It's what you value by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Philadelphia - US*


Manayunk (IR) by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled
*

The Fight for Survival by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Enchanted forest 5 by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Stenigot - UK*


RAF Stenigot, Lincolnshire R0000196-197 by Darren Hendley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Istanbul*


Pammakaristos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hamburg*


... nachts am museum by Manfred Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Guatemala
*

the hat seller ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hvar - Croatia*


Hvar by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chickies Rock - US*


Chickies Rock (IR) by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Avanos - Turkey
*

BALLOON GOREME by Txaplin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Japanese roofs by Jorge Torrado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


Building in Palma ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Labastidette - France*


Douglas SKYRAIDER à Airexpo 2018 Muret by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Together, Rain Room installation by Random International, MOMA by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Francisco - US*


rite by telmo32, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Nothing is at last sacred but the integrity of your own mind..... Ralph Waldo Emerson by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Fairfield - Canada*


I never saw the sea by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tokyo
*

Yodobashi Church (Tokyo) (XIV) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cambridge - US*


M.I.T. Chapel (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


to a new home in the sun by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Philadelphia - US*


*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place
*

femme oiseau by Paolo Perfranceschi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chicago*


Artistic Symmetry by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelone - Carer Milans by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Urban candid. (35mm) by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5490Edit.jpg by Stef Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Porto di Santa Lucia, Naples, Campania, Italy*


Statua di Giovanni Nicotera a Piazza Vittoria, Napoli by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tokyo, Japan*


Tokyo station by ...DoN..., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Toronto, Ontario*


Arches by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Royal Mile Shops, Edinburgh by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Shoreditch, London, England*


91-101 Worship Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Heppenheim, Germany*


Hepenheim Weinfest B&W by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bathwick, Bath, England*


Tourists by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Les Epesses, Pays de la Loire, France*


Puy du Fou_-3 by Roland 001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Leica Camera AG M Monochrom + Voigtlander Nokton Classic 35/1.4 by VladimirZZZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Vienna, Austria*


We are prepared! by Tom Blue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Santa Fe – US*

Our next adventure by Bob C Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Virgina - US*


DSC_3064PSedit7578.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Manassas park – US*


DSC_3283PSedit7656PSedit7659.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Kolkata
*

Fly @ Howra Bridge by Deepak Chauhan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Diego – US*

San Diego, CA Monochrome by Matt Hovland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

_*Lamma Island - Hong Kong*_


Travel is Fun .. Adventure!! by launchpad1232002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Portland - US*


The Duke of Portland Boathouse by .Brian Kerr Photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Tobias flying by Noel Edling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Exit, St. Pancras by Ilovetodig0044, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Disney park, CA - US*


Glamorous Glennis - Black and White Photo Challenge - Day 5 by Patti Richmond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Abu Dhabi*


Le Louvre, Abu Dhabi by Uwe Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Thunders... by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Kirkeby - Denmark*


Magic Clouds by Günter Thomsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in England - UK*


The Cannon by Lee Summerson the 1st, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Anaheim - US*


Out of the mist by Mark Dodge Medlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Targoviste - Romania*


δύναμις by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bucharest*


Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Freediving the World - 2013 by One ocean One breath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in California - US*


Packing Downhill by Buuck Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bucharest*


Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Phu Quoc - Ganh Dau by NightFlightToVenus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Disney, CA - US*


Mad T Party - Mad Hatter by c-lemon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Finistere - France*


7968bretagne-n&b copy by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Berger chapel - France*


La Chapelle du Berger by NoSound Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sochi - Russia*


Igor Ilyinyh (RUS) - Photo C. Margot - Event Nissan Russian Adventure Sochi 2011.jpg by Freeride World Tour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Going Underground by Paul Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

_*Somewhere in Dominican Republic*_


Die Obstverkäuferin by Gerlinde Nitschke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place
*

Into The Future by Ryan Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Night adventures by Alessandro Cere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vestur - Iceland*


Watching her dreaming by Wolf Wagabunda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Turin*


Turin. by Daniela Pavese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Thames Tunnel, Black & White by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in UK*


Goathland May 2018 by Paul B Photo/video-orium, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


46/52 Home on the Hill by john malley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


DSC_4858_1 by Leo Bernaschina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Week #7 Something Red by Cindhi Sova Rana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Samarahan - Malaysia
*

Monkey bridge in Bornéo by Ma Poupoule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


20180210-FXT25020.jpg by bob.tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marseille*


A SELFROOME by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Diego - US*


There is always one in the crowd by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Diego - US
*

Adventure is Out There by Mandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Untitled by monforklick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Columbus - US*


Untitled by Nick Smedira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


"Life passes by, so don't miss a beat." #adventure #beautiful #city #hobart #photo #photographer #photography #photooftheday #photographyislifee #nikon #nikonphotography #discovertasmania #blackandwhite #lights #lighttrail #night #nightout #life #passing by Mersey_Power, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Moscow*


Red on white, little bridge in Arkhangelskoye, Russia by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Italy*


Naviglio in fiore. by BBIANCA18, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dhawalagiri - Nepal*


Donkeys, The Annapurna Circuit Trek by Sunstone Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tacoma - US*


Factories on the Foss by Kelly Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bucharest*


Samurcasesti by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sauraha - Nepal*


crossing the river by Jan Jungerius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*


Good Night Amsterdam by Abdel Charaf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Neuschwanstein - Germany*


Neuschwanstein IV by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bangkok
*

Bangkok, Thailand by Nathan Keirn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Northern Spire Bridge by ANDY GIBBINS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Sebastian - Spain*


Oleaje en Donosti. 17-1-18 by Yoli Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Nei Varchi di Luce by moremare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Norway*


Übergangslos / seamlessly by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Florence*


September 27th - Duomo Alley View by Abstracted Eye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Typhoon-FGR4 ZK310 , RAF CBY ,29-1-2018aa by Brian Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cassis - France*


Cassis by yves queyrel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Naples*


Itália - Nápoles by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Alcaraz - Spain*


Torres de Alcaraz. / Alcaraz Towers. by Francisco García Ríos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cincinnati -US*


“planes, trains & automobiles” ―John Hughes, 1987 ✈ by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


IMG_20180510_125829_953 by Cazz Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


The last one by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Whitby - UK
*

Whitby Ghosts by Lee Summerson the 1st, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth

Street life ... Košice, Slovakia









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth

Street life ... Košice, Slovakia









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth

Street life ... Košice, Slovakia









taken by sqooth


----------



## djole13

*Hague, Netherlands*


the hague by Silvision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Double Barreled by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Shoreditch, London, England*


Atlas by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scotland*


glentanar by colski guitar, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Kew Gardens, London, England*


Kew Gardens -16.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Quebec, Canada*


ile 2018-115a by Alain Girard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Rollfilm # 251 - 1 by Sven Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Singapore*


City Serenity by Partha Roy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Postira, Croatia*


Gajeta by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Colgate Center, Jersey City, New Jersey*


"Exchange Place." by B.C. Lorio, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chalk Pit Lane, Betchworth, Surrey*

Crossing The Level by Jeremy Malley-Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Osaka,Japan*

street by Hideki Iba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Reflection*

NO SHOES by J.P.B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wildlife*

Wohin geht die Reise? / Where is the journey going? by Rudolf Ludwig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Varallo, Piamonte, Italy*

Varallo by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Conwy County Borough, Wales, UK *

Conwy Castle, Conwy County Borough, Wales, UK (W007 273) by Welsh photographs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manayunk, Filadelfia, Pensilvania*

Manayunk (IR) by George Kurzik, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Zurich*


Zürich, Switzerland by Sergej Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

_Unknown place_


'The Adventurer' by Sara Bricknell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Panama bay - Panama*


VENRAY by Ramon Velez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rio de Janeiro*


World of child by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Valsavarenche - Italy*


Contraluz monocromático by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*White Sand, NM - US*


_MG_7926 by GoMustang - 奔驰野马, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chau Doc - Vietnam*


Chau Doc Market by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Koblenz - Germany*


Koblenz, Deutsches Eck by Sergej Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Helmcken fall - Canada*


Helmcken in B&W by Andrew Nash, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Aventura. by FernandoAbdias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bariloche - Argentina*


Contrastes by Emilio Küffer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sao Tome das Letras - Brazil*


Sao Tome das Letras - MG by Duda Conte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Versailles - France*


Jardins de Versalhes by Jean Carlos Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


57. BIENNALE by Fabio Omero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Zempoala - Mexico*


RODADA AJUSCO ZEMPOALA by Diversion en Montaña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Across The Thames by Alex Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Los Angeles - US*


222/365 - The Daily Commute by underactive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Saint Malo - France*


Tu m'emmènes! by Guillaume Gesret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Germany*


Medusa / Ferropolis by Matthias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in England - UK*


melting bodies by Mohammed Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


'All That Is Solid Melts into Air' by Theodor Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Catedral e Campanário em Preto e Branco by André Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC6734 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ROXANA-13 by ERNESTO MIRABAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A Summer job by Christoffer Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Running in Madrid by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Martin Place barriers, Sydney, November 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
The pearl by ANASTASIOS RODIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
HOT and ROLL by Edu Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Street Photography by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSC_2803 by Barry Cant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rio de San Vio by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cats and pigeons in Gozo, Malta*
DSCF1177 by Yan Thiaudière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
R0420841 by frederic mahy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Keawaula at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Billowing Clouds at Keawaula by resheasby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament at Night Budapest 2 BW - Hungary by Donald Thoreby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


geode by Le Gourrierec Dominique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


_DSF3766.jpg by chargil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Steelend - UK*


A moment of reflection by Bryan Burke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
. by Javier García Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
2014 07 July 25 West End IR Redo 01a 3s hh DSC_7338_39_40_Enhancer by Doug Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Schönbrunn,Vienna*

Wien - Schönbrunn Gloriette by Jörg Bartke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Cumbrian Mountain Express*

20180623-IMG_6202-Edit-2-Edit by deltic21_photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
某日 by atmo1966, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bird*

Osprey at 1200mm by lionel parria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Look*

The Look by lionel parria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris, La Villette*

Paris, la Villette, 24 by Patrick RAYMOND, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cheapside, City Of London*

Fancy A Three Way ? by John Kortland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Carpathians & Transylvania*

Neo-Renaissance castle on a foggy day by Valantis Antoniades, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Going down by LeoS#, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint Cado*

Saint-Cado 56 by Nikola Hillion, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Malaga-9 by Alastair Wilcock, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New town in Ho Chi Minh City*

New town in Ho Chi Minh City by S. Ken, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Charged by Arniverse Lagerwall, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santa Teresa, Avila,Spain*

Vigilant elder by Antonio Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Street Art @ Maracay by Laura Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alberta, Canada*
Lower Kananaskis Lake by Ron McManus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Panama City by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London July 20 2018 (66) 22 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oklahoma, U.S.A.*
metropolitan by Trench Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Vietnam Veterans Memorial by Nghia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Thinking About... by Marija Mimica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
police car by peter lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Archive Museum protected by owls by Hans Permana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istambul by marie bailleux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Les Jacobins avant l'orage by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
A red bug on the road by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nicosia, Cyprus*
Color in Black and White by Andreas Michaelou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Man on Bridge, Yuan Dynasty Park by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Reem Island, Abu Dhabi by Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
pressa by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Online Shopping by Alvin Tenpo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Storm in the city by David Cucalón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Park - Crown Fountain by Dan Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Contrasts in the city of black gold by carolin.lyybek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel-Tower Wide-Angle by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont des Arts by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
GARNIER by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Severn Valley Railway*


Couplings by Bobbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
20180718-_BUD6784_HDR Hallgrimskirkja church 04 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto City Lights by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia do Leme by Pedro Lacerda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
boathouse row and philadelphia skyline by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona 2018 by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano in black and white by Marion van Kempen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Chaud by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
2018 06 24 - The Moon and the Shard b by Les Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
a step forward by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sun is shining... on the train... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The black river by László Baranyai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Trogir, Croatia*


Trogir by Reini75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Opanel, Madrid, Spain*


Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Ashok Dilwali by listante monocromatico, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kirkjubour, Faroe Islands*


Three Sheets to the Wind by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Street*


walk by Berkan Byktmbk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Popayan, Cauca Department, Colombia*


Puente El Humilladero by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Southend-on-Sea Borough, England, United Kingdom*


Leigh on Sea -2.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Luces y sombras por el Puente de Carlos tamizadas por una muchedumbre que devora imágenes sin percatarse de la decadencia del mundo que los circunda... by Breixo Pazos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vina del Mar, Chile*
Sin Fronteras by Pablo P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Postira, Croatia*


Biciklist by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Dresden, Germany*


Barocke opulenz by Rainer Ralph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Byward Market Bs&Ws by Scott Thiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xewkija Rotunda Church, Malta*
Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ventura, U.S.A.*
U-turn by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tampa, U.S.A.*
Old Gandy Bridge by Jim Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calasetta, Italy*

Looking over to Carloforte from Calasetta. by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bad Wimpfen, Germany*
Eis und Schnee auf dem Neckar , b/w by Eagle1effi - TÜBINGEN, GERMANY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baton Rouge (Louisiana), U.S.A.*
Baton Rouge by Mike Duhe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hyderabad, India*
Missing You by Srirama Ravi Teja. Buddhavarapu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odense, Denmark*
Abandoned Industry by Niki Bitsch Børstrøm Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Oliver Flöricke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
Georgia, Batumi by Achi Gegenava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Untitled by Eva G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Flag of the Republic of Ireland -- The Kilmainham Gaol Dublin Ireland May 2018 by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bariloche, Argentina*
buenas tardes by tom duca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
02/02/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pushing the shopping cart by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Champs-Élysées by Lars Lubatschowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rodeo, CA - US*


King Tide, Rodeo, CA (B&W) by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in California, CA - US*


The Fury of the Waves by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ferry Point - US*


Ferry Point Pier by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*South India and Sri Lanka from the Space*


Lightning Flashes and Gravity Waves in Tropical Cyclone Mahasen by NASA Goddard Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Philippines*


01233 by ~maxi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Nea Artaki - Greece*


the guide by Vangelis Feleris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Mc Coole, MD - US*


Superman Power > This by Jeff Smallwood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brione - Switzerland*


silent village by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chicago*


Wabash Under the L by Chris Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Zagora - Marocco*


Berber Guides by charly unterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bristol - UK*


iconography by Teacher Dude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Titicaca lake - Peru*


Concrete by Juan Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Wyoming - US*


light up the sky by Brant Nyberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*South Luangwa - Zambia*


Hyenas Feeding - South Luangwa - Zambia by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Valencia - Spain*


join the masquerade by Tim Snell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Jakarta*


Istiqlal Mosque by Matthew Kenwrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Australia*


Into the Deep by Matthew Kenwrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Lines by L'Ane Absurde, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore*

30 coolan by Mathew La Sala, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salesforce Tower San Francisco*

From our room by Marc Petersen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Monument Valley Arizona*_

tourist shot by Dave Andrews, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Haugh*

The Haugh by Tom McPherson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

OKSF 185 by Oliver Klas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kuzguncuk / Istanbul*

Like a Film / Kuzguncuk / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver*

SFU ? by dncswclds, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Construction Work in Progress-Denmark*

Construction Work in Progress by Poul Werner Dam, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios

*Peñafiel, Valladolid. Spain.*


En el silencio... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Newburgh - US*


Exit Light Enter Night by Tim Hetrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


The Infamous Beachy Head - Explored by Susie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Big Beaver - US*


Norfolk Southern (Norfolk & Western Heritage) GE ES44AC 8103 by Harry Gaydosz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Thats Fast by Dan Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cardiff - UK*


Vinyl selection by Ian Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Photographer's Choice - Crossing Paths by kwdp09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Panama city*


NO ES OTRA CIUDAD, ES MI CIUDAD, MI PANAMÁ by Esdras Josué Jaimes De León, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


Torcello by David Fdez. Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Newcastle - UK*


Sundial... by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Moscow*


1_DSC4199bw by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Moscow*


0A7_DSC7228 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vienna
*

strange without by art of imagined reality, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Strange Love by Haris Nikolovski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Barcelona - Spain*


nothing compares to football by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Zurich*

Intuitive Vision of Rotating Depth by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ladakh - India*


The Bigger the Prayer Wheel, The Greater the LIkelihood of Salvation at Thiksey, Ladakh by Anoop Negi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Charlotte - US*


Metalmorphisis Moving Sculpture by Phil Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


British Airways Boeing 747-400 G-CIVJ by Phil Broad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Wheeler, TX - US*


Wheeler Supercell by Alessandro Badaró, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Viana do Castelo - Portugal*


High Speed by Rossana Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Mesolonghi - Greece*


Hit the Hut by Andrew Pye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Golfe Juan - France*


La Nuit by Alessandro Baffa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Portland - US*


Bridgetown has arrived by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Eve of the storm 2 by Nicholas Shore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bruges*


20130510_231225 by Julien Barrau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Manchester
*

Getting Ready for the Games by Greater Manchester Police, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


Venice Candids by Steve Knights, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Trevor Cole_23.3.2016 by Kaleidos black and white, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lisbon*


Empty by Fernando Coelho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


HDR Version by Q_G__RABBANI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Sao Paulo - Brazil*


Olhe para o infinito: deixe seus pensamento se adequarem ao horizonte. by Adriana Casellato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ubatuba - Brazil*


Uma praia e um cochilo by Jean Chad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Drácula por Felipe Oliveira - 2012-08-06 (196) by Felipe Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Salardu - Spain*


Naut Aran 10 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Dende sempre by xose carlos mosquera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bueu - Spain*


Unha fe sinxela/A simple faith by xose carlos mosquera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Solar do Unhão - Canoa by Marcus Lutz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Santiago - Spain
*

Unha noite calqueira en Santiago de Compostela by Xose Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Santiago - Spain*


Rua do Vilar B&W by Ana G. V., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Casa Bullo - Italy*


A damp, drizzly November by Roberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Granada - Spain*


Edificio Politécnico. Universidad de Granada by Bruno Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


... accanto o lontano! by federico marrangoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brescia - Italy*


my noise is real by francesca iovene, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Granada - Spain*


Invisible to the eyes / Invisible a los ojos by Bruno Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turín, Piamonte, Italy*

Dalla piazzetta Reale by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cat...Galicia*

st/nt cdt2018 by xose carlos mosquera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mandrill-Barcelona*

Mandril by Pedro de Matos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Schwarz Weiss*

crisscrossing II by Rainer Ralph, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cambridge*

Fountain couple by mmollame18, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moll de la Fusta- Barcelona*

Moll de la Fusta- Barcelona by Pep 1984, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Girl on the Beach*

Girl on the Beach by Tom McPherson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Venice In Black And White by Luca Libralato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore*

Singapore City Skyline in Black and White by Xavier Chan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Aker Brygge - buildings and people 15 by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections*

Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Quay Landscape Backdrop*

Black and white quay landscape backdrop by Nick Loginov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belfont Hallen, Brujas*

nights in white (& black) satin by jesuscm_Huawei P20 series, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Eastbourne*

The Red White Blue and Black and White by Leigh (G7BHH) - "Alive and Clicking!", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago River*

Chicago River in Black and White by Andrew Rodgers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Putrajaya Steel Mosque*

Putrajaya Steel Mosque in Black and White by naza.carraro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*View from Danube Tower, Vienna*

Danube city in black and white by No_Mosquito, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Colosseum - Rome*

Colosseum - Rome in Black and White by Nabil z.a., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Style On The Street .... Warhol / Campbell's Tomato Soup Dress by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Prime Tower,Industriequartier, Zúrich*

Prime Tower Black and White by yago1.com Ya Go, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Buildings seen from the 62nd floor of the Sky Costanera, Santiago, Chile.*

Buildings and buildings by MFMarcelo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro Cityscape (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Oculus New York by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co - @thelastminute, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tower 185 - Frankfurt, Germany*

The Black Tower IV by Fabio Morbec, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Black and white city by Michael Evans (@Marketing Alpha), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stockholm*

Svartvitt by josephzohn | flickr, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris 8 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

IMG_4403 by tomcren123, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
BG6I0781 by Khedara ආරියරත්න, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sicilian landscapes*

black and white Sicilian landscapes 9 by Iano Sudano, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto by Günter Leitenbauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Comino tower, Malta*
Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
4K6A1045 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Nights in Budapest by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Red by James Robilotta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Francisco - US*


Pink Flowers of Alcatraz by Edward Balch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Start Line by Matt Wing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Montreal*


Source by Jaume Plensa Winter Shadows by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vancouver Island - Canada*


Stocking Creek | January 2018 by Petrus Klopper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Curanipe - Chile*


What do you want from me? by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Alex Start Wide Lighter by Matt Wing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tacoma - US*


St. Joe's by Kelly Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Rooftop shot @ Meatpacking district - Soho House by Robert-Paul Doove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Ascent to Rote Wand - Monochrome version by Bernhard Thum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Ferris wheel by ANDY GIBBINS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Saint Jean de Luz - France*


Port de Saint-Jean-de-Luz II by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Mojácar, Spain.


mojácar by Diego Sevilla Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in France*


Antifer by Alexandre Valin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


The gift of the city and nature by jinakng longgf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Essence of a showgirl by Jason Howe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


This, This Is The Essence of Venice. by Shaylen Manerikar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Gilan Mountains - Iran*


None by Ali Shokri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Frame It by Damaris Reda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ghent - Belgium*


Untitled by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Causeway coast - UK*


Storm on the Causeway Coast by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lisbon*


Corner Cafe by Ørjan Kvalheim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


HJAIA by Michael B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Milan*


Duomo di Milano by kenichi oishi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*St. Louis - US*


City Hall by William Edwin Willis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rome*


Ponte sulla Garbatella by massimo cuomo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Oliver, BC - Canada
*

Road to the ranch monochrome by brad lebedoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Where will they take me? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Brooklyn Bridge by Marco Florian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*


Citroen Amsterdam by Weapon X™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Untitled by J. M. Novak-Zarate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Agra - India*


Radiate, plate II by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Stockholm*


Central Train Station by xiaoran.bzh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Salento - Italy*


Untitled by Lampugas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in South Dakota - US*


Rapid City by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


DSC_0220-Edit-Edit.jpg by Ashraf Kamal Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Merida - Spain*


Luz nueva en las cosas viejas by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Japan*


DSCF0356 by Sugiura Yugo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Caorle - Italy*

caorle by Monia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paraty - Brazil*


Casário by Enio Godoy - www.picturecumlux.com.br, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Angera - Italy*


rocca di angera by andrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Donington - UK*


ss220312PCars_b915-916jr_Donington_GP by Alex Zuotoski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Porto Pollo - Italy
*

3504isolagabbiani-kitesurf by Giorgio Badaini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bologna - Italy*


B&W sulla Torre degli Asinelli by Salvatore Conson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


A night in New York . by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Valencia - Spain*


"El Señor del Agua" ("The Lord of The Water") [61/366] by Miguel Durán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Limoges - France*


Snow Bridge by Fabien Siméon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Annecy - France*


DSC_2024 (Copier) by Bertrand Gilles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Montmorency fall - Canada*


Chute Montmorency, Québec by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Quebec city*


A Night In Québec by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Montreal*


Montréal Centre-ville Noir et Blanc - Downtown Montreal Black & White by Stef Denis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in British Columbia - Canada*


CA_0151 by Stéphane Le Blan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Saga - Niger*


Le retour du pêcheur by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bizerte - Tunisia*


Vieux port de BIzerte -Vue Panoramique -1- by Dominique TOUEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Istanbul*


A leur réveil, il fesait nuit. by P. Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tokyo*


Lost in translation by Patricia Ludi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
In their own world by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
. by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Escrutinio by Momoztla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Canal in Stockholm by Decent Amount, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Under Sydney Harbour Bridge by Murray Laracy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Just before it rains by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Big Apple Handball by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Metro by ROBERT SINCLAIR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Elena MZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Reflection.. by Trm-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
BrusselsByNight by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
...redtogo... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Catania, Sicilia, Italy*

black and white by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Some things are best kept secrets*

Some things are best kept secrets by Peter Balmer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Torino, City Centre, Piedmont, Italy*

Passers, #1 by Mersa Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barcelona City*

Barcelona City by Mersa Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hudson Square, New York,*

Then the sunlight dims by Mister Blur, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dole - France*

Quai Pasteur - Dole - France by Petr Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Tube*

window into a parallel world by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streets of Bristol*

brexit: is it worth it? by Daz Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Night Marina-Dole*

Night Marina-Dole, Canal du Rhône au Rhin - France by Petr Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valdivia Street*

Trabajador by Antar Fernández Peña, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kathmandu*

kathmandu by wolfgang josten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Orthodox monastery in Russian Karelia*

Orthodox monastery in Russian Karelia by Alexey Latyshev, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament at Night Budapest 2 BW - Hungary by Donald Thoreby, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Teotihuacan, Mexico*

Sin título by Chaospress, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wellesbourne Mountford Airfield*

Wellesbourne Mountford Airfield by Mark Fitzgibbons Photography., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Twycross Zoo*

Twycross Zoo by Mark Fitzgibbons Photography., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Köln / Cologne (Deutschland / Germany) *

DSC_6021 by DW BahnDesign®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*streetphotography*

GR006961-Edit.jpg by Alex Hawley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montabaur (Deutschland / Germany)*

DSC_3103 by DW BahnDesign®, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Opera House Oslo*

Opera house Oslo by Brian Mikkelsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tower Bridge London*

Tower Bridge London by Beverly Dakin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London View from the Shard Sky Garden*

London July 2018 by Beverly Dakin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New Arbat Street, Moscow*

New Arbat Street, Moscow by Vitaly Alexandrov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban-Photography*

Sin título by (pascal (houdry), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Princes Square, Glasgow*

Glasgow Julio 2018_018bn by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cadiz Street*

Cádiz street by JOSE LUIS REY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban Explorations*

DSC_4394 by Laurent Marecaille, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tuxtepec, Oaxaca, México*

El Benemérito de las Américas en Tuxtepec by Marcos Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Summer Holiday - Tuscany*

A big brute of a car by Steve Barowik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Letraz, Ródano-Alpes, France*

029/2018 by Denis Ortis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Limbecker Platz - Essen*

Airconditioned....that’s the bomb! by Frank Dorgathen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*MedienHafen - Düsseldorf - Germany*

Giant Steps by Bart Nelissen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Quartier de Javel, París*

froideur by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pittenweem, Scotlanda*

street on the hill by John Mac, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bilbao*

Urb10 D700_833-834BN by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bilbao, País Vasco, Spain*

Urb 1010 Film018 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milán, Lombardia, Italy*

in a rush by giorgioGH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tribeca*

Tribeca by Ioannes Thyrsus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dresden,Germany*

Dresden in Black and white. by Ioannes Thyrsus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St.hanshaugen, Oslo*

Yellow City by David Berbille, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Melbourne Victoria*


Victoria Harbour Docklands by Mathew La Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jotunheimen national park Norway*


Top of the world ! (Jotunheimen) by kent helleland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*


高雄捷運 by 慶 雲, on Flickr


----------



## andreseloy200

*Maracaibo under a storm in the afternoon*


La tormenta by Andres Eloy Zambrano Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*


The center of attention by Howard White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in UK*


The bridge at Lapworth by Scott Rae, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


long shadow by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New Orleans*


Rainy_bourbon_1 by LD Bonner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


X stair by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Koln*


The Pianist, Köln, Keulen. Dom by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Jacksonville - US*


Eyes of the Amazon by Brenden Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cadaques - Spain*


3R8A2830-Edit.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Germany*


The hiker by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Belgrade*


St Marco Belgrade by Mikica Kosanovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Zagreb*


In between by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cairu - Brazil*


Brazil - Morro de São Paulo by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Esteban - Spain*


Santesteban Doneztebe by Luis De la fuente De mingo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Germany
*

30 by Billy Simon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brisbane*


new romance by matthew heptinstall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Torside Overflow by Keith Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Padgate Station Warrington. by maccie1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Wendeltreppe by Patrick aka Herjolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


_DSC9065 SCU 50 by Barry Leung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Porto Ceresio - Italy*


Red Attraction by Marco De Candido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lofoten - Norway*


Eliassen Rorbuer BW by Karel Stepan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tarpon Spring - US*


Kitesurfing Buddies by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Moscow*


Forward, to the stars! by Aleksandr V., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


_DSC0171 by Francisco Javier Vidal Rebolledo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Rabbit Portrait by Elodie Trillot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in China*


Untitled by Jade Tang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Lait de chèvre bio...!!? / Organic goat milk!!? by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vancouver*


051610 Vancouver Sun Yat Sen Chinese Garden 1 by Kyle Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Delhi*


Vegetable Seller by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Verona*


Verona II - Italy by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Santa Monica - US*


Odd Bird Out Selective by Andrew Bish Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Garda lake - Italy*


Lago di Garda I - Italy by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Greece*



Sunny [email protected] Athos by Andreas Tsonis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Drifting by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Mol Belgium*


Envolée by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tamil Nadu - India*


Temple by Shanthy Wijay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Paris Opera House 7 by John Velocci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Addictions by philippe blayo photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tampa*


Highway to the sky by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hainault - Belgium*


Rue de la Voussure, Mons, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Shanghai*


摩天 / skyscraper by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Warsaw*


Krakowskie Przedmieście, Warsaw, Poland by simonegenovese.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Avon - UK*


Bradford onAvon roofs by Gillie Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Florence*


. by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Velocious by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Seravezza - Italy*


Dame di Compagnia by Giovanni Meniconi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Milan*


DSC_5032 Milano by Giovanni Meniconi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Viareggio - Italy*


Toscana - Viareggio by Giovanni Meniconi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Guilty by Andrea LD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dorset - UK*


Search for Enlightenment 5 by Mike Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Paris by Martin Zurek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lviv - Ukraine*


Tram system, Lviv, Ukraine by Christopher Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Westchester - US*


Deeper into that January night by 'Nino" Eugene La Pia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Guatemala*


Searching for the sun by Eduardo Antonio Pérez Montepeque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Terrasse Valmy II by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Barrel sponge by dachalan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Inside the Oculus, New York City, New York, USA by Nicholas Clements, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Matt Logan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Y si fuera mi vida una escalera me la he pasao entera buscando el siguiente escalón, convencido de que estás en el tejado esperando a ver si llego yo. by Rick Deckard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
BrusselsByNight by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_426 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*At Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
cart wheel by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
LA street by Jon Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
National Holocaust Monument, Ottawa by Howard Sandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Les Epesses, France*

ferme by Roland 001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rooiels, South Africa*

From Rooiels to Kogelbaai by Steve Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Niterói, Brazil*

Barco Pesqueiro PB by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Valery-sur-Somme, France*

Saint-Valéry by André Servaty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panaji, India*
River Mandovi in Panjim, Goa by Anoop Negi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
BEFORE - Centre-Ville - Algiers, Algeria by Robin Lawrence Oien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
Riga by Oliver Flöricke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Hannover City by Gerrit Jöskowiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
na_018 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
a small demonstration by Thomas Møller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonifacio, France*
Bonifacio <1> - Bonifacio (Corsica) by Antoine EGRET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
antwerp stairs by Edwin Menu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Nagasaki by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Qatar Unfiltered ... by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Life by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Mirror by Damien Lucca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
un pont à paris by Gabriel Lozano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Un client by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Etting, Bavaria, Germany*


S7RGAF8Y by HugoFrings, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kanazawa-shi, Ishikawa Prefecture, Japan*


Yamashina by things seen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Boerum Hill, New York*


city of new york by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tyrol, Italy*


Ein bisschen Südtirol, Italien / A little South Tyrol, Italy by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hanoi, Vietnam*


Long Bien bridge, Hanoi by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Fort William*


TriX_400_M6 (22).jpg by Greg.May, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Havre de Grace, Maryland*


Untitled by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Whitechapel, London, England*


Leadenhall Market by Michael D Beckwith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Budapest, Hungary*


Tracks by Adam Chin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Blanco y Negro by Claudio Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Coming alongside in the next lock by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar Del Plata, Argentina*
[FearLess] Brave sea surfing by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ventura, U.S.A.*
U-turn by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_2865 by Luana Vasconcelos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Waitarere Beach, New Zealand*

ºº Friday arvo escape º by Meredith Biberstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Worchester (Massachusetts), U.S.A.*
For All You Do - Beer Taps - Selective Color by Geoffrey Coelho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Worchester (Massachusetts), U.S.A.*
Sad, Empty Mall by arckphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stavanger, Norway*
Bridge by Håkan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
What's on the news? by Ali Mhd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
Penang by Nick Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kathmandu, Nepal*
Nepal IRUV 2018_-9 by Sébastien Poncelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus, Mumbai, India by Andreas Mariotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reno (Nevada), U.S.A.*
Reno 003 by The_Urbanist_Group, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Széchenyi Chain Bridge (Széchenyi lánchíd) by P Sterling Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
Gdańsk: Cityscape with Kościół św. Jana by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
Orange Bike by Jon Halvor Jonsrud Knutsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Trg Leona Štuklja .:: HDR, B&W ::. by Boris Mitendorfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rivium 4 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Ilford PAN 400 by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Vue Lyon N&B + Selective by Florent Delavacquerie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
07 31_Athens_Panathinaiko 31 by mnemotopy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro Sol by dagherrotipista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Canada Place by Heidi G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_0417 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goes, Holland*
couple in the street by Mark Schmeitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
City sunset by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Salts Mill - Saltaire by Paul Thackray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston School Bus by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Sheraton Park by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Torrevieja, Spain

Sea gas by Jostography Web, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Mazarino by Gabriel Lozano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pushing the shopping cart by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
ladefense8 by scarlett CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Landport, Gibraltar*


Landport Tunnel by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chorlton upon Medlock, Manchester, England*


Polygon Street by things seen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Linden Hill, New York*


allstate by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Candido, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Naturgewalt / forces of nature by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Veldwijk, Guelders, Netherlands*


Den Bramel by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


Natural History Museum by nicolas vincent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Havre de Grace, Maryland*


Untitled by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Untitled by Bérénice B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bruges, Belgium*


Bruges 2018 - 007 by Thomas Mathues, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*St. Helens, Oregon, United States*


McDonalds by BriarCraft, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mission San Jose, San Antonio, Texas*


Mission San José by Philip Scott Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Budapest, Hungary*


Late afternoon by Adam Chin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Houston, Texas*


Houston, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Spring Garden, Halifax, Nova Scotia*


NovaScotia_180715_1229 by Michael Kerick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black & White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Loneliness. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*iatanbul, Turkey*
Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney sails by Anthony Bacon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Uni VIII by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*

rolling thunder by Mick Hadley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm black and white by Nhan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
20170908_KCS_4041 by Kayla Skillin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix, U.S.A.*
Into the sunset by Alex C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Not a Mean Streak by Clayton Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Machu Picchu, Peru*
Machu Picchu of Marseille ;-) by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kolkata, India*
PanTaxi by Nitesh Tripathi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
Untitled by Rodrigo Paz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Norwegian aesthetic sense by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse Tram by Van Phap Pham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Sven from Sweden, street performer at Old Town Square. Prague, Czech Republic. May 24, 2017 by Slon Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Graz, Austria*
05/05/2014. Tram station, Graz, Austria. by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Isolamento - Isolation by Matt Piro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Oudekerksplein. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Just A B&W Print of A TransLink Skytrain Heading Back Into the City by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Sumida 隅田川 by 6monstres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Tour Bus on Broadway by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg, Russia. A pavement and constuction details of Bolsheokhtinsky bridge. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Skyline, Toronto, Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Arquitectura Vallecana by David JKatalan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Three girls by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*East suburbia of Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, France*
Olé ! by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn-New York*

The Storm's Coming to Brooklyn (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boat*

boat #6 by Nicola Tramarin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tunnel*

Tunnel by Angelo Nori, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Chioggia N. 38 - 2013 ( End series - Ultima della serie ) by angelo aldo filippin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Energies*

energies by Nicola Tramarin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sunset from Calton Hill-Edinburgh, Scotland*

Sunset from Calton Hill (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Churches are ever present by Roger Kiel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Underwater *

Eternity for ever .... by Pantelis Kranos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hyde park*

hyde park by Ilan Kelson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Time of Reflection*

Time of Reflection by Scott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Smolensk*

comfort by Sergey Zubov, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

Windblower said:


> The photo is definitely from *Budapest, Hungary* (*Liberty Bridge* across Danube).
> 
> Same bridge in the 1920's:



Thanks, corrected! :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*San Sebastián, Spain*


171-365 by Julie Zoney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


7 avril 2018-033- Pompiers de Paris en manœuvre by Cliq, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Schaardijk, Rotterdam, South Holland, Netherlands*


Zalmhuis 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Holmes, Ohio, United States*


Solitary Man by Denise Powers Fabian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Myall Lakes National Park, New South Wales, Australia*


Dune 3 by 335semi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Moabit, Berlin, Germany*


Reichstag by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rockefeller Center, New York*


Rockefeller Center by Philip Scott Johnson, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Scotland*


Cyclist Forth Road Bridge by Wallace Shackleton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tokyo, Japan*


Ginza by Typ250, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


"Sukkenes bro" by lars hylleberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Yosemite park - US*


Mist Trail in Yosemite National Park by Alexandre Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Collonges la Rouge - France*


Devant la Chapelle des Pénitents, Collonges la Rouge by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


The Stilt Fishermen #5 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


#20 Sunlit Shelter by Yelsel_R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Doha*


The Ball by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Doha*

Urban series I by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Green Machine by Adam Pigott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lusail city - Qatar*


The Cubes by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lisbon*


night line by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Chip the dog by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Jakarta*


Bugis Schooners at Sunda Kelapa by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


As aventuras de Asterix e Obelix, by Juliene Bibiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Pearls & diamonds by Taxydromos69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Laos*


monument du photographe inconnu ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Oslo
*

Vigeland sculptures by Jarod Carruthers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vienna*


Tienda de sombreros by Juan Feal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Washington DC*


000084730007PSedit5736PSedit5739PSedit5740.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Garda lake - Italy*


Lago di Garda IX - Italy by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amritsar, India*


Cleaning the pool, Amritsar, India by Kim Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


_DSC2394 - Chat noir by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Guadeloupe Island*


Sous la flèche du soleil ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Yuma - US*


050716 - Wray Colorado Tornado (B&W) by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marathoussa - Greece*


Clouds & Smoke by takis markopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


St James Chapel by Jay Getsinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Trentino - Italy*


emergo by Davide Tessaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


The last trip by nicolas echevarria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Punta Teatinos - Chile*


The bright colour by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in California - US*


Lighthouse by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Kuala Lumpur*


KL B&W Sunrise by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Chadstone 2 by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Gemini - Italy*


San Gemini, Umbria...a view of Terni by Andrea Fanello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bolzano - Italy*


HCB Bolzano Hockey 2016-2017 by Matthias Egger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Arles - France*


Entre ombre et lumière by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in France*


Château des Pères by Pierrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Francisco - US*


Buda en San Francisco by Juan Carlos Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Joaneta - Brazil*


Joaneta - Picada Café (RS) by Jorge Luis Stocker Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Belo Horizonte - Brazil*


Entorno da Praça da Liberdade by Alexandre Dinelli Couto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Toledo - Spain*


TOLEDO by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Atardecer en Chipling by Cyberian_8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Madrid*


Torres Kio. by Luís Salgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marvao - Portugal*


La cuesta (Marvao) by Luís Salgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Genoa - Italy*


Vi racconto una storia #6 by Giulia Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Milan*


* by Giulia Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Berlin
*

Il custode di piombo e la ballerina. [raccontino inside] by Fabiana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ascoli Piceno - Italy*


Battistero di San Giovanni - Ascoli Piceno by Andrea Bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Casenatico - Italy*


Cesenatico by Pier Luigi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Death Valley - US*


death valley by Andrea Fini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Manchester*


Chinese New Year 2015 by Jerry S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tamilnadu - India*


Day 2: Spinning Swing 2 by Ravikanth Kurma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Norfolk, VA - US*


Guayas Tallship B&W by Kurt Fanus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*South Queensferry - UK*


Birthday Celebrations by Bryan Burke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Fiscal - US*


Apocalyptic Birds by Bryan Gettman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bristol - UK*


Jack in the Green 2015 by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Diego - US*


DSC06468 by Suvasini_r, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

Selling Flowers (Hanoi, Vietnam. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Step by step....*

Step by step.... by Borut Kučej, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

"Veamos el atardecer hasta que amanezca" (Éliecer Brenno) by Raúl Gallego Huete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*"Mermaid on a fish". Sculpture by Hugo Liisberg 1934*

"Mermaid on a fish". Sculpture by Hugo Liisberg 1934 by Bruno Japp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thessaloniki Sightseeing*

Thessaloniki Sightseeing by Alex E, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pine Bluffs, Wyoming*

Pine Bluffs, Wyoming by Joseph Vavak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Whitehall,London*

Shades and sculptures by Chris Hamilton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Last Chance Stampede & Fair, Lewis & Clark County Fairgrounds, Helena, Montana*

three (not so little) piggies by Dean Forbes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Market Hall, Derby.*

No son, not sweeties by AnthonyCNeill, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Umbrellas Prague*

Umbrellas Prague by Craig Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest Castle*

Buda Castle by Zoltán Kacskovics, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Husum*

2018-08-15_02-59-02 by bc-schulte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

+ by Jaanus Soots, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saintpetersburg*

140818-01bw by Vasily Berillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Time Changes Everything*

Time Changes Everything by Piksel Paka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bad weather-Hannelore*

bad weather - 2017 by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baviera,Germany*

Skulpturen von Andreas Kuhnlein by Markus Lackinger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Skyline, Toronto, Ontario*

Skyline, Toronto, Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kamakura*

Eno-Den by Kuniaki Takizawa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shibuya night*

Shibuya night - chaos messages by Kuniaki Takizawa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sengen Jinja - Tamagawa*

Sengen Jinja - Tamagawa by Kuniaki Takizawa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Godzilla at Hibiya*

Godzilla at Hibiya by Kuniaki Takizawa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bodie Bullwheel*

Bodie Bullwheel in Black and White by Jeffrey Sullivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brunnen in Würzburg*

don't play with the devil by jeolpe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bateaux*

Cimetière de bateaux by steph20_2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jazz-Vaison La Romaine, France*

Jazz ! by D Boel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nantes*

Nantes - Août 2018 by Maestr!0_0!, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Evening shadows by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Maman by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valparaiso, Chile*
Bifurcación / Bifurcation by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sheffield, U.K.*
tramless tram bridge by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Me permiten su atención por favor by Arturo Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Apr18Aria_Tmax100-0012 by Dmitriy Marichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Alger la Blanche.. by Bilel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bariloche, Argentina*
Bridge B&W, National Park, Bariloche, Argentina by Adam W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reno (Nevada), U.S.A.*
Waiting Tables #3 by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alesund, Norway*
Harbour in Alesund, Norway by Kevin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
036 by bruno amancio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
_DSC4897.jpg by Xain Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cebu, Philippines*
Home-style Filipino Cuisine by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Wall - Cartagena - Colombia by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sète, France*
VerinsigN0019.jpg by StudioAmor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
City view by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, New Caledonia*
CSO Amateur / pro by Cédric Harbulot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Fiji islands*
Floating bar, Fiji islands by dharmarajen kothandaraman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Steps by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*
Cluj, Romania by Jan de Magrinyà, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Parma, Italy*
151405_6793 by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Another take on Brisbane CBD by Manoj D'Souza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
at a Tran station by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
_MG_9892 by Wyatt Fossett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Beacon by Dylan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
_FLX2610p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
20150923_F0001: Is it the Rugby World Cup on the London Eye? by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Chico saltando by Virginia Seguí, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nights by Carlos Romon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Danang, Vietnam*
Ho Chi Minh City 1000 kms - Đà Nẵng by Gavin White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bellevue (Washington), U.S.A.*
Downtown Bellevue After Dark by KurtClark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mount Fuji, Japan*
Mt Fuji Monochrome by Chris Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
En la Plaza de la Santisima Faz (Alicante) Ilford Delta 400 push to 1600 y Tetenal Ultrafin Plus by juan_carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Urban Architecture, Zagreb by edmond gusar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Samuel Do Arte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
A l'ombre du Roi Soleil by Marjol B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kolossi Castle (Limassol), Cyprus*
Kolossi Castle. Limassol District, Cyprus by Slon Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Black and White Winter by Graham Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
I'm Batman by Fabrizio Bagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Fisherman by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Patriotism on the Beach by Marjorie Lynum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Kwun Tong Bypass & Ferry Pier by Mark A Flores A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Australia’s Pride by Jonathan Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sunset in black and white by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Legion of Honor by Dale Cruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Love nest. by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
DSC07825 by Jerry Finley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
05/06/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Street in BW. Albertina in Vienna by Marcin Kopiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
couple and intruser by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Berghoff by Geoff Kass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (15) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (65) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_2553 by Saïd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Camposanto, Italy*


Camposanto Vecchio by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


The lookout by Jenny de Groot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rivium, Capelle aan den IJssel, South Holland, Netherlands*


Rivium 4 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin by evokepicture, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kraków, Poland*


Krakau by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


2018_LIS&BCN-2 by BilderMaennchen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


The Art Deco Clock of Shell Mex House by Peter Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Reichstag, Berlin, Germany*


The dome by Lizzien Gallo Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scotland*


Shores of Scotland by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Holborn, London, England*


DSCF2711 BW.jpg by Stephen Percival, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Route 66 by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Cedar Lake, Lexington, Tennessee*


CEDAR TAILS by Jim Denham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Perspective* by Alexandra Kal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

route by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chicago*


While Your Traces Disappear by Seth Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


contemplation by Renate Oskam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Recife*


Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Happisburgh - UK*


Direction by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Penedos - Brazil*


Penedo by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Toronto*


Looking towards the Sky by John Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Fahrradschattenspiel by Ingojanek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in UK*


sea, light, together... by milena mihaylova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Buenos Aires*


Tango in Buenos Aires by DSOBTI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Canoa na praia grande, Arraial do Cabo. by Stanley Wagner Dos Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in UK*


Heightened by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chicago*


Marina City Chicago River II M by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Sin City by Ravenista9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Below The Arch by Philippe Saire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Omer Arbel's 28.280 Chandelier, V&A Museum by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*


In A Box by Tristan O'Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Delhi*


Jama_Masjid_Delhi by alamond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tokyo*


Roppongi by Atom Malchick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


perspective 3 by enelitesfaye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bologna - Italy*


Portico dei Servi by night by Florian Buenger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ankara*


betrayal of a nation by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Interpretations by Björn Lindell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Basel - Switzerland*


Gare de Tramway, Bâle, Suisse by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sheffield - UK*


Mappin Building Selective Colour by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place
*

Into the storm by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


"Tempête hivernale sur le pont". Pont Alexandre III - Paris. by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Aritz Tabuyo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


Venice-36 by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Elevsis bay - Greece*


shipwreck of Mediterranean Sky by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


christmasfairlights by jannes faber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by Eva Praskova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Fog by Stefano Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dresden*


Dresden by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New Delhi*


New Dehli by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Budapest*


_MG_8251_web - Where dark secrets of Buda are entombed by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


bow wow wow yippie yo yippie yay by 亨利, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Salamanca - Spain*


Salamanca #2 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bonifacio - France*


Bonifacio by sbm2011, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London
*

DSCN4426SC by Alan Paterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Shipyard by Pascal Letourneau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rome*


Shadows young by mr.reverend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dingil - Malta*


Dingli, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Caracas*


Casi perfecta by Pedreishon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vitoria - Spain*


Desde la verja... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sabucedo - Spain*


caballos salvaje en el curro de Sabucedo ( Pontevedra 1998) by Carlos González Ximénez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Glasgow*


Bee Minor by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tokyo*


sensoji temple in asakusa by Andrew Sampson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


Storm Hour by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Portland - US*


Bridgetown has arrived by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Kolkata*


THE PROSESSION by Sankalan Banik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Cute??? by Gret B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Austria*


Powder Explosion by Christoph Oberschneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brussels*


Stairway to heaven by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Giza*


Only the Sun Will Tell by Shawn Clover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


https://www.flickr.com/groups/onepick/ by Flickr Global TM. Join us!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Moscow*


Mayakovskaya Metro Station - Moscow by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in India*


|| Ready Steady Go || by Sankalan Banik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in India*


|| Fast & Furious || by Sankalan Banik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Kansas city - US*


Christmas Architecture by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


The flock in the fog by Tony Grice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*River Weaver - UK*


Riverllusions – 8 by Tony Grice, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shadowman*

shadowman by Heinz Kren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lauriston, Edinburgh*

Confidencias by Jo March11, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Strutts North Mill*

Strutts North Mill by Dave Vowles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Silhouette*

incoming by frax[be], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sax*

Sax by fotostapel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography *

Gulliver à Avignon by cedric surles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Woman Umbrella*

Madame parasol by tomorca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turnberry Lighthouse*

Turnberry Lighthouse by Angela xx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dungeon*

Wet Dungeon by Streetphotograph.de, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kreuzberg, Berlín*

I'm Walking by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

Spot-on by chris van dolleweerd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bretagne-France*

shoe.fence by Frank Henkemeyer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tribeca, Nueva York*

EEUU 2017 | NYC by Rodrigo Ramo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milán, Lombardia,Italy*

Palazzo della Triennale by drugodragodiego, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salamanca*

Sin título by María G. C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Deutschland*

[email protected] by d26b73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lovely lonesome*

Lovely lonesome by Streetphotograph.de, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*West Side, Nueva York*

÷ by d26b73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Avilés, Asturias*

M1003204 by Hector Corpus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Narbonne, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

g a l l e r y by Loïc Pettiti, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kigali, Rwanda*
#Long_Exposure by Fernand Mugisha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Eglise de Béguinage ( Bruxelles ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York*

Projections by Jean Boris HAMON, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*White City, Baku, Azerbaijan*

Black in White by Glimedia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cordes-Tolosannes*

Same bridge. Same way. Same destination. by stephane, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tulsa, OK*

looking up - Tulsa OK by t55z, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St. Pancras, London*

Space Station by Dan Borg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Capitol Records Building, LA*

Capitol Records by vettloffah, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hever Castle*

Hever Castle B&W by Grant Brodie Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Argentina*

molino wargner by juan pablo marchessi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Walking around the streets of New York City*

Downtown Sky Path by Marco Giorgi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Lines by tomabenz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena en blanco y negro - black&white Cartagena by Luis FrancoR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Coming alongside in the next lock by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Düsseldorf, Germany*
Giant Steps by Bart Nelissen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perugia, Italy*

Aperitivo a Perugia by Fabio Mancini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kanazawa, Japan*

Kanazawa (Explored 090818) by things seen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*

Architektur / architecture by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Christian Cemetery (Oran-Algeria) by Ramy Maalouf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skyline by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline Doha, Qatar..in black and white #blackandwhite #dark #black #longexposure #lights #frame #art #streetphotography #buildings #building #structure #seemydoha #seemydoha2015 #doha #dohacorniche #qatar #pentax #pentaxian #sea #reflection #qatarism #qa by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre in Paris by cbizdadea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (9) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Watch me sleepin' by Clement St, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Whacked.com ............ , 27-11-2016 by Brian Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Genoa*


Vicoli by Matteo Campodonico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Malva and Snuggles by artorama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Virgin goes !!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


" unter Wasser " ( under water ) by Black-Powder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Naples*


P1010489_r by Gildas FUNTUN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Italy*


Non plus ultra by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Biarritz - France*


Biarritz depuis le Rocher de la vierge, panorama by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Norrkoping - Sweden*


A Grey November Morning by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ta Xua - Vietnam*


ta xua - viet nam by Kenz Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio de Janeiro em preto e branco #andremeloandrade #pbmag #euamopretoebranco #riodejaneiro #cidademaravilhosa #rioeuteamo by André Melo-Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


L1008208PSedit5003.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*
Somewhere in Belgium*


The small castle by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Auray - France*


Watching the River Flow by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Eurasian coot (Fulica atra) by Irtiza Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Victoria - Australia*


I Must Have Dozed Off ... by Chris Ring, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Alpendurada - Portugal*


Alpendurada 2 by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Southend-on-Sea, Essex 7 (highlight version) by daredevil_81, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marseille*


Expo Panorama at Mucem! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Under Milk Wood*

Under Milk Wood by Atze W. Hold, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St-Jacques-le-Majeur, Quebec, Canadá*

Saint-Jacques le Majeur by Richard Duret, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in France*


IMG_8067-1-4 by Design_Ex, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Italy*

L'entrata dell'antica Villa by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Portugal . Lisboa*

000607 by Dietmar, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


THE DOOR by Oliver Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Capbreton,France*

bateau (1) by Jean-Michel M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sorrow and Pain*

Sorrow and Pain by gaia.rampon, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Broken wing by Mikica Kosanovic, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Skyscraper, Toronto, Ontario*

Skyscraper, Toronto, Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* Chalabre, France.*

Cloche classée cachée... by Merlin Emrys, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Saint Tropez*


Saint-Tropez_Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur_France by Ferda Hejl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*


@ @ "music in Venice" @ @ by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Verona*

Verona by G. B., en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*

Covent Garden 6 B&W (colour highlighted version) by daredevil_81, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mountains*

scarf by Patrick Frank, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zúrich*

alone by benno.dierauer, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Niederaussem Kraftwerk by Der Hamlet, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fluntern, Zúrich*

Art vs (Human) Nature On Display by Rolf Siggaard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

Spot-on by chris van dolleweerd, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brasov - Romania*


Bran Castle, Brasov. by Paula Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília*

Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília by João Moreira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mountains, Las Vegas.*

Mountains, Las Vegas. by C.M. Hovinga, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

_*Torre del paine - Chile*_


Cerca del nuevo fin by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fisherman in Bais, Negros Oriental, Philippines.*

Silhouettes by vincent lecolley, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


We Can get along by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Pedro de Atacama - Chile*

Amo la ociosidad ilustre de lo bello by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stockholms Walkways*

Stockholms Walkways (God loves Sthlm) by frantisim, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Las Vegas*


Cirque Du Soleil, Las Vegas, "O" by Louiseana Borges, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St. Peter Basilica dome in the Vatican*

St. Peter Basilica dome in the Vatican by Pantelis Kranos, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cornwall - UK*


Minack Theatre in mono by Nick Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Boston - US*


Ivy Rose by Christopher Sisti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled
*

Untitled by ANDY GIBBINS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*


193c Cartier on 5th Ave by tonywinardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Izmir - Turkey*


izmir noire by anilaydn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Saint-Michel, France*
Mont St. Michel by Tom Hilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goiania, Brazil*
Against the Odds by Osvaldo Eaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
full moon over manama in black and white by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
flag by Ausamah Alabsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Perth at Sunset by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kinshasa, Congo*
Stop Moto by Baron Reznik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lusaka, Zambia*
Something Funny by Qibili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, France*
Sortie nocturne by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Waldschlösschenbrücke colorkey by master miyagi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Architecture, 90 years apart by Christiaan Spaan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane CBD by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
The Black Arcade 2 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Amor al 10-18 mm by Benjamin Jorquera Avendaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
3107-18 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Lighthouse by Hervé BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Bridge by e m a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Brandenburg - Berlin - Germany by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte di Rialto Venezia 2006 BN by Jose Ramón Sánchez-Ferragut LLorens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sliema (Valletta), Malta*
Blocks by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC6876 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Monster Attack..! [Explored] by Tareq Abuhajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Ritratto a Londra by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Le Louvre Abu Dhabi de Jean Nouvel by Dominique CARON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Street photography Barcelona black and white 2018 Buyun (1) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
16 SAN SIRO M5 by iperfocale77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caen, France*
Caen by michel [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester U.K.*
Northern Quarter 227 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Emergency! by Muhonion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madeira, Portugal*
Patterns by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Iconic landmarks by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
The whale by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Galata Bridge, Istanbul, 2018 by Bunyamin Ozadali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Au bout du tunnel by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ******, Greece*
Bike..nature and anemone by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Hommage à Maurane - Grand-Place - Bruxelles - 8/5/2018 by Serge Dejonckheere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Sanctuaires Notre-Dame de Lourdes by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
Toledo I Spain by javier zapatero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Pizzorante Restaurant, Florence by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Tram Colour Splash by Vipul Raghav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate, San Francisco. USA by Enrique Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bristol*


Blue by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


MR5_1935_LR by icarus_1986, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


VeDeBe housse  by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Arad - Romania*


Arad, Romania by iz.mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*

The fruit of this tree is:"art" by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


Cold, cloudy, and windy day for a bike race on the plains of eastern Colorado. by reid.neureiter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Fraser castle - UK*


Fraser castle by head with wings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Setubal - Portugal*


Business as usual by head with wings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


2016/125/366 by MeryAn River's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marseille - France*

Marseille city by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Selective Color Horse by Brock Skaggs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Madison - US*


Buckeye Bowl Victory by Garrett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


B&W 32-1 by Nikola Miljkovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Santa Monica - US*


Santa Monica, Backstreet by Nikola Miljkovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Keep eyes open by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ullapool - UK*


Flight Path. by Alan Brazier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marseille*


Whispering a prayer... by Pierre Malet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Singapore*


Towards by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Kyoto*


Untitled by marija, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in UK*


43079 Dawlish by James Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Mannequins . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Teotihuacán, Mexico*
Looking by Carmen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
EQ3 & guitarist by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tacoma, U.S.A.*
Factories on the Foss by Kelly Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Neuschwanstein, Germany*
Neuschwanstein IV by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Sebastian, Spain*
Oleaje en Donosti. 17-1-18 by Yoli Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cassis, France*
Cassis 7 by Jean-Marc Riboulet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Itália - Nápoles by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Avenida de Mayo by Lenina Uliánova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Monica, U.S.A.*
Black & White Edits by jaffa600, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palermo (Sicily), Italy*
The Cathedral by alessandro chiolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palermo (Sicily), Italy*
Losing My Religion... by Mario Pellerito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salt Lake city (Utah), U.S.A.*
Foster the People // Paramore by Charissa Che, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Tall Buildings by Noah Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eger, Hungary*
Christmas night.Waiting for... by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Streets of Antwerp by Sjaco Manuputty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Djibouti city, Djibouti*
Djibouti Gare routière by redheadzr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pitesti, Romania*
BMW 6er Red by Calin Sirbu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Uma Rua by fernandogardeazabal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
fietsen by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Positano, Italy*
Pozitano by Theodoros Valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik and Lokrum by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Florence in Monochrome by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, IL by Mathilde Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Alan Millin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Skate-place-republique-Paris_credit_photo_quentin_chevrier_aout_2018-15 by Quentin Chevrier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_3292 by Víctor G. Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth

"lovers"









taken by sqooth


----------



## manhuelofspain

image sharing
VILLENA, SPAIN. My photo.


----------



## djole13

*Fontevraud-l'Abbaye, France*


Fontevraud B&W-8996 by Absolutekings, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Noirmoutier-En-L'Ile, Pays de la Loire, France*


Océan... by Daniel Jost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Niigata, Japan*


Scenes in Niigata by Yuuki Sato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dresden, Germany*


Dresden b&w 2 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Linnahall, Tallinn, Estonia*


Sky is the limit by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Francisco, California*

Downtown San Francisco by PeskyMesky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


Neu.Bau by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bombah Point, New South Wales, Australia*


Broadwater Reflections by 335semi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marina District, San Francisco, California*


Warped in time and space by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chicago,Illinois*


take a nap by Yu Wei Lin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*St. Petersburg, Russia*


Lines of white ladder - Линии белого трапа by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Street*


Billet bouche by Kieron Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


lisboa... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*


Statue of Liberty (Modern Version) by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carnoët, France*


Vallée des saints by michel cotils, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Milbertshofen, Munich, Bavaria, Germany*


Empty by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain*


Vantage point by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Metro scene*

ACA_426 by Andy C. Arciga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Siracusa*

Siracusa by Alfonso Messina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sunset - Capri - Italy*

Sunset - Capri - Italie by nicolas bello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sunday afternoon in Warsaw*

Sunday afternoon in Warsaw #2 by Cyna Monya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cheverny,France*

Chateau de Cheverny by F., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ride the snake To the lake, the ancient lake, baby The snake is long, seven miles Ride the snake...he's old, and his skin is cold*

Ride the snake To the lake, the ancient lake, baby The snake is long, seven miles Ride the snake...he's old, and his skin is cold by Nikola Hillion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sweet California Oranges At 85 Cents A Dozen*

Sweet California Oranges At 85 Cents A Dozen by marcus neal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marsella*

Marseille en N&B 1. by Patrick Leveque, en Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Salisbury*


Hares by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Vince by chris robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Albufeira - Portugal*


Albufeira beach by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Salisbury*


Salisbury Cathedral by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chester*


Chester Cathedral by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Madrid*


Cantando bajo la lluvia by Ana Soto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


Out of contol by Lee Summerson the 1st, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dusseldorf*


B&W in Dusseldorf 1 by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Scotland*

Up Close With A Kelpie by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Fallen hands by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Figueres - Spain*


3R8A1622PSedit4101PSedit4102PSedit4103.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


de saturation by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

Big softy. by ANDREW MORGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Yorkshire - UK*


2016.03.25 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hervas - Spain*


Left or right by tmuriel67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Urbasa - Spain*


2016/078/366 by MeryAn River's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Meersburg*


Meersburg at Lake Constance by *Capture the Moment*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dunster castle - UK*


Dunster Castle in Black and white by Gareth Cullen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Busteni - Romania*


Muntii Bucegi - b&w by ciobyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brasov -Romania*


Inside by George Nutulescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Seattle - US*


Seattle Scene by Kelly Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Catimbau - Brazil*


Água, vale do Catimbau by pmenge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Algonquin Park - Canada*


Right Time, Wrong Place by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sochi - Russia*


Dream Trail by Mark Kirby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Makli - Pakistan*


The City of the Silence Makli by Kashi Klicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
արարատ by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Huge by chistyakov.ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La sombra del Ángel de la Independencia by Humberto Alonzo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Riksdaghuset by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Serpiente multicolor by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Central, Hong Kong by doctorho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
P7260505.jpg by Eli Brager, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rigid by Aaron Allen Rogers Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Luis Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The Shoe by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
colors of Louvre by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guy Pearce in London, U.K.*
Guy Pearce x Candid Portraits Ltd by Patrick L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rio Del Gesulti by Nicolas Ulloa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Mare nero by R.Stranges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Avenue de Tervueren by Eivind Sandstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina Mosque by steve jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dallas - US*


I'm Flying! by Mark L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hong Kong*


Nikki by Samuel Chung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


The Gloom Train by Damian Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Machu Picchu - Peru*


amanece en Machu Picchu (sunrise over Machu Picchu) by Ari Saráchaga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Glasgow*


UK - Scotland - Glasgow - Science Centre by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Toma en cubierta- Foto: Brigada López Toimil by Armada Española, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Boxford - UK*


Different Angle by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place
*

Water + Light by Lisa Stein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Different Looks by Brad Sloan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*St Louis - US*


Different Times by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Freshwater - UK*


The future is taking shape by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hong Kong*


Different levels by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*


PH-BQF KLM by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chisinau - Moldova*


Old houses by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Seattle - US*


Streaming Down 6th Avenue by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in India*


Different LifeStyle by dr_raktim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Florence*


Old timey lovers by Alessio Fangano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vancouver*


Engagement - Dennis Oppenheim by Vida J Morkunas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Canea - Greece*


light house by Βασίλης Τσαρνάς, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


We're On A Pier To Nowhere - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sileby - UK*


Three Little Birds by Matt Cawrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Scutari - Albania*


Fatih Sultan Mehmet Mosque by Nikos Niotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hyderabad, India*
Musical Keyboard by Srirama Ravi Teja. Buddhavarapu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Byward Market Bs&Ws by Scott Thiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Verona, Italy*
Verona II - Italy by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tampa, U.S.A.*
Highway to the sky by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
摩天 / skyscraper by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Notre Dame du Haut, France*
the iconic and dramatic chapel of Notre-Dame du Haut at Ronchamp by Franco-Swiss Architect Le Corbusier by Chris Hamilton-Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyscrapers @ Night (Qatar) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
No Pictures Please by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tripoli, Libya*
Market partner by issam atassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cambridge, U.S.A.*
Central Station from inside subway (Mostly B&W Version) by Zebulon McCorkle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eger, Hungary*
... basilique Eger ... by Christian Gulyas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Florent, France*
The yellow truck by Richard Batté, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Untitled by jerrychen888, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Homeland by alican ayman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
B/W Composition @Batumi, Georgia by Çağın YILMAZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Almost... by Daniel Ehrenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
greNoBle en NB by albin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Skyline, Australia by Zach Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
the world has gone upside down by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Henrikinkatu - Henriksgatan by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luxembourg city, Luxembourg*
Luxembourg, City Skyline by St James Gate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Quebec*


Does it snow?...No, it is thousands of bugs again  by manu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


reach for the sky by bob perkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Les Andelys - France*


Bridge over the river Seine by Bart Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Manado - Indonesia*


Green sea turtle (Chelonia mydas) by Bart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bremen*


Disappearing by Dirk Duckhorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


puzzled by Gian Tang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


hat-trick by Dako Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Seoul*


dark knight by Dako Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*


The... by AmsterSam The Wicked Reflectah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Southport - UK*


Smoke trails from the Arrows by Dan Hitchens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Catalonia - Spain*


Al matí, quan surt el sol by Joan Sorolla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brescia - Italy*


my noise is real by francesca iovene, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vigo - Spain*


Al galope by Roberto Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Windy Loch by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


20121030-0194 by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Coleshill - UK*


oxford-5-110813 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paterno - Italy*


Archi in fuga by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rome*


ready to go by Anna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Iceland *


Búðakirkja Church, Búðir, Snaefellsnes Peninsula, Iceland - Study II by Phil Newberry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*


Just text me when you're ready by William (Bill) McClung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*


Paper Boats - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Clovelly - UK*


Steep. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Laguna beach - US*


Evening Sky by Photos_by_R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*


Main hall in Cave 3 - the great chaitya. by sanpar32, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*


32060036 11152011 SAMPS by Vincent DiPietro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Washington DC*


Major General James B. McPherson & The "Tent Of Dreams", Occupy DC, McPherson Square, Washington, DC by Gerald L. Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Avington - UK*


Crowd of light at Homelands © Rob Watkins 2001 by Rob Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Burbank - US*


The glory and the dream by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tokyo*


Maison Hermes, Ginza by Tonx-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara, Jalisco by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Boats waiting to drop (to the next level) by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Такси. Бейрут, Ливан by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
P6280345 by Eli Liebenow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xewkija Rotunda Church, Malta*
Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
Genova Via XX Settembre by Monica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Black & White life. by alexis vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
DSC02100 by Christian Rojas-Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dortmund, Germany*
030/365 - illuminated by Hai-Till Pham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
Alone by Juan Carlos Fajardo Juan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Playa de Ajo, Cantabria, Spain*

S.T. by Pablo Castro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bonaventure Expressway Park stairs*

Bonaventure Expressway Park stairs by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Lloyds and Willis Towers Watson, London, UK*

The Lloyds and Willis Towers Watson, London, UK by f /me, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Murcia, Spain*
murcia spain cycle event black and white by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Beisbol, B/N*

Beisbol, B/N by Macario Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House by Jonesy's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Walking in the light by Luka Boban, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
28022017-_DSF3892.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kalamata, Greece*
VolksWagen Beatle by Mix  Giannopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Casual dressing, casual place by Javiralv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
264/365 by alex bo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
DSC05023 by Angelina K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Alone In The Crowd by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Nagasaki Chinatown by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Munich by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A Shadow Scene - Dubai Textile Souq - Leica M10 by Amit Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (23) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (115) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Steven Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brézé, France*


Brézé Castle B&W-8916 by Absolutekings, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tipton Green, England, United Kingdom*


It's all water under the bridge by David Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dresden, Germany*


Dresden Schloß Pillnitz b&w 5 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Logistic blues by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


Alt und neu in Berlin-Mitte by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (220) by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kensington Gardens, London, England*


Monumental by Iza Prof, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Singapore*


#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Venice, Italy*


2016 Venezia by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


rnor82588.jpg by Robert Norbury, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*East End, Charleston, West Virginia*


Capitol at Night by Janet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Samora Squid (Explore) by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain*


Paseando por la orilla - Walking along the shore by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Untitled by Eva G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Promenade du Paillon by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
Campo dei Miracoli, Pisa, Italy by Kelvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
_MG_0071 by Wyatt Fossett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
4_DSC5727 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_7156 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Queyrac, Aquitania,France*

Alimentation - Queyrac by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nantes | Groenland*

< Nantes | Groenland > by Julien Ciry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scoresby, Victoria, Australia.*

Power lines pylons by Matthew Paul Argall, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cologne*

FJXH2542 by Wans Hurst, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Segovia*

SEGOVIA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bainbridge island (Washington), U.S.A.*
Bainbridge Island Washington Flowers by The Roaming Boomers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Byward Market Bs&Ws by Scott Thiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, China*
twin towers by Debkumar Majumder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_April_2018_12 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_2865 by Luana Vasconcelos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Switzerland*
swiss cows by Durucz Vilmos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
R0107123 by John Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
Downtown Sapporo by Jamie Langford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York, New York by Julia Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Kiribati*
octopus diver by Jan Rockar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
Street Food Penang_DSC5916-1 by Serge THELLIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dalian, China*
Love is in the phone by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamilton, Canada*
CCR:FRB - Review 03 - Film Ferrania P30 - Roll 02 (Kodak D-76) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
belfry by Aurelijus Žemgulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Ti leggo nel pensiero by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
IMG_7383.jpg by PipperL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Romana by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Charged by Arniverse Lagerwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
05/26/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline Silhouette by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco from Coit Tower by Ian Cowan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
red red boat by drews90, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
DSC_3807-2 by Michelle O'Connor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jardín de las Tullerias, detalle by Gabriel Lozano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_3234 by Víctor G. Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
L'identité sexuelle, par Franck Vervial by Franck Vervial, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Fontevraud-l'Abbaye, France*


fontevraud B&W-9045 by Absolutekings, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mexico, City*


The Monument to the Revolution by Bernardo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cadiz, Spain*


[email protected] by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dolomites, Italy*


Winter serenade by Irina Sigl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (219) by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain*


Dia de sol - Day of sun by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


La grande évasion... by Christophe Rouanet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Namur, Belgium*


Reflets dans la Meuse - 5580 by ✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ✵ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Railroad*


Homage to O. Winston Link by Charlie Zimmerman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Bex Crow by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
After the rain by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP by Aldimar Batso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Railway Central by Helena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House by Nicolas Herrera Martos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco from Coit Tower by Ian Cowan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Nästa tåg by jo.schz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Café y celular by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Flatiron Wide Taxi Cabs by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Modes by Michael Gartner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Old Money, New Money by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pg Maritim 18-1987.jpg by Leslie B Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
180814-0944 SOUTHWARK UNDERGROUND CONCOURSE by Lee Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Angoli di Venezia... by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
red Mini corner by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Visitors by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome Dubai Cityscape by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Churches are ever present by Roger Kiel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridge - Buenos Aires- Argentina*

Bridge - Buenos Aires by Luiz Contreira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Onis, Galicia, Spain*

Ons Island lighthouse by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

Retired by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museo de Bellas Artes, Caracas, Venezuela*

Serie Museos de Caracas by @williamsmolin52, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alfarrasí, Comunidad Valenciana, Spain*

(367/18) Planes by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Citroën 2CV 1982*

Citroën 2CV 1982 diecast 1:24 by Welly by R G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Welcome at Mallorca airport.*

Welcome at Mallorca airport. by Streetphotograph.de, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lijssenthoek Military Cemetery*

Lijssenthoek Military Cemetery by Gilbert Vandaele, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dresden*

Dresden Schloß Pillnitz b&w 5 by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
My Sydney by Martin Snicer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Byward Market Bs&Ws by Scott Thiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, U.S.A.*
Frothing at the Mouth by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yanqing, China*
Great Wall of China Yanqing 18th October 1983 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Estrías - Stretch marks by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Iceland*
Black Sand Beach by Jay Gilmour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Servando, Spain*
Castillo de San Servando by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Sydney, Australia*
Pelicans. by dbaum93, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Klaipeda, Lithuania*
Between 2 houses by Евгений Ларин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Speedster by Peter H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong street by Kelvin Mak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Grand Luxor Hotel, Benidorm by Paul Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Horse Brussels by ✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ✵ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City hall by Mathias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_407 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
The designer by Jonathan J Verdier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Loutraki, Greece*
Φάρος Μελαγκάβι Λουτρακίου by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Shopping / winkelen. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_9710 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Four's a Company by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
The girl is in dark glasses by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Road Crew on a Break (free to download) by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
swing balance by Carey Moulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
leitura by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
l'angle by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Painting in Florence by Karine Vigneault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, IL by Mathilde Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
directions by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
the palm jumeirah night vision by thomas schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (59) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Letting the world pass by by Deniz K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame de Paris [sc] by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jurong Lake, Singapore*


Stone Bridge by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lucca, Italy*


Lucca / San Michele in Foro by Katalin Pauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Wyoming*


Medicine Bow, Wyoming by Joseph Vavak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cleveland Park, Washington, District of Columbia*


Above the Washington National Cathedral by John Goucher, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Diocese of Niagara, Canada*


Church of the Holy Trinity by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (199) by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saltia, South Australia, Australia*


Rocky outcrop by Neil Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio,Italy*


Vespa Rome by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*St. Petersburg, Russia*


Fishermen of the Jänissaari Island - Рыбаки острова Янисcаари by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Downtown, Seattle, Washington*


Inclined Street by sea turtle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Brebach, Saarbruecken, Saarland*


Ostspange Bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*
La pescatera by Javi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
TOLEDO MÁGICO by Glow_*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lienz, Austria*

Lienz by Bernd K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AUGUST 2016 NM1_0094_013794-1-222 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Andreas Gerhardinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
who's me by Maria Luisa Paolillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, New South Wales*

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay from the Singapore Flier by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
JK by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Underground wanderings by Purrkur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
archishooting CDMX Santa Fe-32 by archishooting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< Farsta Strand > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Jose el Cowboy by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Bridge by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha buildings by Aron Mester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20171126-ClaudioTebaldi-Práticas Fotográficas-00230 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Hands at Work by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris black and white by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
BG6I0768 by Khedara ආරියරත්න, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Polizia Venezia Squadra Volante PS1277 by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valetta fort b&w by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The City of Glass and Steel! by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanalei pier at Kauai, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kauai HI 2018 Day3-35 by Wyatt Sebourn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Nights in Budapest by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Benidorm*

Hola paloma!! by Carlos Arriero, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
revolution 220418 by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liege, Belgium*

Liège, parc de la Boverie by André Servaty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hilton Falls, Canada*

Old Mill Remains by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Roscoff, France*

Le photographe by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Street Performer by Cycling Road Hog 2018, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Statue of King Albert I of the Belgians. At Nieuwpoort, Belgium (Europe)*

King Albert I by Sören Smets, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tramway in Prague. Tranvía en Praga. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexicali, Mexico*
Endless Kids by francisco gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Palácio da Justiça (Recife-PE) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Sri Lanca*
Sri_Lanka_17_208 by Jason Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
Erath County Courthouse by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ascona, Switzerland*
Soak Up The Sun by Markus Binzegger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Nanjing city center from Xuanwuhu lake by Adrien FLOCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
DSCF0335 by Iam Takahiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Delhi, India*
Taking an image, freezing a moment, reveals how rich reality truly is! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong street by Kelvin Mak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline From The Pape Ave Bridge No 2 by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Living in a bubble by David Lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Dreams of things to come by Steef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
IMG_20180806_0004 by Dinasty Oomae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
CALA DE ALICANTE by Alonso Jerez castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Sun and geometry - Sol y geometría by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
IMG_9161 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
par ici ou par là? by julie contant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
05/06/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Streets of Vienna, Austria by Vladimir Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by wingmarc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Aqua Tower in Chicago by Will Moneymaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
from top by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Housing by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (30) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (34) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Tiny Eiffel Tower by Luigi Michele Improda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Reflections at Keppel Bay, Singapore*


The Reflections Condominium at Keppel Bay by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cheyenne, Wyoming*


Cheyenne, Wyoming by Joseph Vavak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*
*

Granada by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Annapolis, Maryland, United States*


Bull by John Goucher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Old Port of Montreal, Montreal, Quebec *


Notre-Dame-de-Bon-Secours Chapel by Irena, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (197) by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Niterói, Brazil*

Barco Pesqueiro PB by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Valery-sur-Somme, France*

Saint-Valéry by André Servaty, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hi friend..*

Really is Cartagena de Indias,Colombia



christos-greece said:


> *Barranquilla, Colombia*
> Street shadows by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Garden*

the garden by Gary Jones, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamilton, Canada*
CCR:FRB - Review 09 - Ilford Delta 400 - Roll 03 (D-76) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin*

C/O Berlin..... by andrea linss, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Black-and-white-5 by Lance Negron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chioggia, Italy*
Walk In Rain by Pino Seidenschnur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
Learning to fly by Michal Baranski, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Netherlands - august 2018*

visitors #2 by Alberto Dati, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fez, Morocco*
18May_Fez115 by Roser Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gibraltar, British territory*
Gibraltar Town Hall by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tianjin, China*
IMG_9404 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dunkerque, France*
Lignes by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
Riga railway bridge, Riga by Lex van D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Marathon, the Netherlands by désirée van der straten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
A night in Melbourne by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Up&down /Streetshot by Tania Ruiz Lagos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Walk 20170211 143107 by Churchill Shmurchill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Motomachi (Kobe, Japan) by Hideki Iba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon tourist tram by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour by lindsayholley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
stockholm underground by the clemster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20171008-ClaudioTebaldi-Pista Claudio Coutinho-00007 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Murcia, Spain*
murcia spain cycle event black and white by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rooftop. Tour et Taxi, Brussels by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goteborg, Sweden*
Norra Hamngatan, Göteborg 2017 by Ben Harwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
komsomolskaya by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
City Dancer by Sam Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Marchons, marchoooons.....! by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Un día en la CDMX by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
---_0354 by terrible_volk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Electric Sunset by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Poitiers, France*
Jump by Elina Slaidina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*
Spain, Valencia, Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias by Amigo Fineso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_7401pc by dejana pejic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_380 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Au loin by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
1R8A4983 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
LA street by Jon Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Street shot, Sofia by Melle Melis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Mirror in the Sky 356 365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow, Russia by Miranda Ruiter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A huge reflection. Torre Latinoamericana, México City downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC01998-HDR.jpg by Decent Amount, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
La Puerta de Alcalá by Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge Prague by Newby78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pere-Lachaise, Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
.....the bus station..... by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia con Amor - Mayo 2018 by Osvaldo Madariaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Old Schooner at anchor by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Beautiful Brussels by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC09836 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
tízenkilenc/ 19 by Michael Watts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Singapore*


Expressway by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Porec, Croatia*


Porec Holiday Over by Chris Goodacre, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Geisha by Gion at night*

Geisha by Gion at night by Christophe-la, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Les escargots by Mathieu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St. Louis Riverfront *

St. Louis Riverfront - No. 2 by Mark, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sunrise at Land en Beeld - Asperen - Netherlands*

#74 by Joris Louwes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*In the parks outside the O2 Arena-North Greenwich, London*

Building of Pattern by Steve Whitmarsh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Carlton, Melbourne, Victoria*

Mischievous Morale Measurements by Charles Strebor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Iceland-Akureyri*

Challenging Conditions in Iceland by Chris Kirby, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lancieux, Bretaña, France*

Solitude by Chris Kirby, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore, Little India by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
City of Beirut by Mariam Hojeij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A7_DSC1326 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSC2249-Edit.jpg by Decent Amount, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle preciados by Alvaro Soriano Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo, Norway. June 2018. by Myke Odoño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown at Night by Travis Wise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jump (Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil). by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
DSC_0988 by Valentin Marcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Millennium by Richard Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venedig 2017 (12 von 43) by Thomas Madreiter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok City Scape in B&W by WIN Mitsuwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC8004 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Photo36_33 by Cristian Valencia Cassanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street Chess in Kungsträdgården by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF0940 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Kerbside dining by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil. by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, le long des murs. by Eric THEZE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Andrew de Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Valletta Stray by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore*

Dark City by Goderic Tia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

Valencia by Geert van Hurck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Overberg-South Africa*

From Rooiels to Kogelbaai by Steve Crane, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Benzie County, Michigan.*

Winter at Point Betsie Lighthouse by kmoyerus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sardegna*

DSC_3558_1 by Daniele Berto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

DSC_0395_1 by Daniele Berto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*South London*

Riverlight B&W by Torsten Reimer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Deutschland*

Nebelreiter by stefan weber, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ant-Never look back*

Never look back by Jean-Luc Peluchon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban geometry*

my puppet house by FRA TOG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Street portrait by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
I don't know... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bowlstock 2018 by micke_wall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
According to Your Point of View by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CityMono by Guillermo Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline Silhouette by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
000304150010 by Aaron Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Streets of Barcelona by S P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Repubblica by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Jo Hey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dalston by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
burano monochrome by daniele buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Boat by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Beautiful Brussels by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Wanderers by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
New TMZ test with development artifact by Laszlo Gerencser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Bourg-de-Four Square. Geneve. Clementine. by Guifré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Boats waiting to drop (to the next level) by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Buzerkeley.712650 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Calls. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Graz, Austria*
05/05/2014. Tram station, Graz, Austria. by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour, Opera House and Bridge 2015 #572 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Street Photography " New York City Life" by JOSE DELACRUZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
DSCF1648 by Juliana Tomasini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dakar, Senegal*
Netherlands - Amsterdam 2015 - Amsterdam Dakar Challenge by Miklos Palko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
The grass is always greener - B&W by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Black and white Katendrecht, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Tran in Melbourne by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Portrait by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
2017 08 Aug 20 Hari Krishna Parade 03s 3s hh DSC_0417_8_9_Enhancer by Doug Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Sasayama Castle by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by Kevin Cabral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Riyadh Towers by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Towers by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Yemen*
Wadi Dhahr Sana'a Yemen January 1993 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
china red by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Hart Plaza 06062018003 by Mark Mowery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Feeling hot! by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caserta, Italy*
Statuaria, Teresa by Lucio Blu (Only Manual Exposure Mode ADMIN), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
white by Anton Schedlbauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chennai, India*
Dilapidated Church by Naveen Gowtham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Sev 2017-16 by Sébastien Poncelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
_XT13111 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mellieha, Malta*
Parish Church at Mellieha, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Love couple by Max Zar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Dowager 293.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rainbow @ Erasmusbrug: Black & White by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
川流ii by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
melbourne-1701-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Traffic jam by lee woods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Walk 20170211 143107 by Churchill Shmurchill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
into the morning heat by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Louisville (Kentucky), U.S.A.*
CSX on the L&N by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
b o u l e v a r d by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Reflections by ChiaraBer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
O'hare International Airport Terminal by Jovan J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Where there once was darkness by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont au Change - PARIS-2018-52 by Andrew Priest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jardín de las Tullerias, detalle by Gabriel Lozano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Piensa un color by Marco A. Martínez Montiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Goethehaus, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*


In the Loop by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Wyoming, US*


Horse Thief Saloon, Superior, WY ( Explored, Sept. 1st, 2018. Thanks to all for the #47 spot in Explore! ) by Rick Landry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Porec, Croatia*


End of... by Chris Goodacre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Manayunk, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


Bridge Over Main Street by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Breno, Lombardy, Italy*


Spalle larghe by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saint-Suliac, Brittany, France*


La cale by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Stirling, South Australia, Australia*


1281 by Brett Shillabeer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Salisbury, Wiltshire, England*


Walking the Dog by John French, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Leipzig, Saxony, Germany*


Leipzig, Saxony, Germany by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
drd160702_0696 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC05047 (4)q by Héctor L. Calderón de la Barca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm, Sweden by Michael Wifall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Una esquina. Madrid by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Downtown Oslo right outside the parliament building are red white and blue #publictoilets called liberté égalité fraternité ... I don't know if this is supposed to be funny or not by Tobias Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto from CN Tower by Terry Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Columns by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
20180122 04-35-43 UK London Tower Bridge by Kukkii Crumb Trails, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Materialism by Gunnar Haug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Breno, Lombardy, Italy*


Le Creste di Laione by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oxford, England*


_DSF8635ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Souss-Massa-Draa, Morocco*


2018-4445 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


The black prince. by michael ackroyd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


30! by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Long exposure at the Nyhavn in B&W by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Greece*


Hozoviotissa by ali Dockwood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Gestel, Eindhoven, North Brabant, Netherlands*


Regen by Thijs Coppus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Two Wells, South Australia, Australia*


In the loop... by Brett Shillabeer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carcassonne, France*
L'ange de la Cité. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
fireworks_Budapest by Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Cartagena / Spain.

Ciudad bañada de sol. by Amar Halifa Marín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malgrate, Lombardia, Italy*

Lake in Lecco by Tobia Scandolara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France Mont de Marsan summer 2009.*

GAZE by Guib_Did, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Verdun , Quebec , Canada*

Street Barbers by Stephane Blais, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mountain Alps*

Massiccio del Monte Bianco by oreste villari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest streets*

Budapest streets by Gabriel Kondé, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ulm, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Dark side of the depth (Dunkle Seite der Tiefe) by Peter Schmidtchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

junction by Heinz Kren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*East 44th Street NY*

East 44th Street NY by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florence*

Florence by Michele Palombi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

bus stop by Christian Dumont, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_5779 by Sabrina Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC7822 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
KG (9 of 24).jpg by Katleen G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Conversation by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
bw red by tugboat1952, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
skyline by balázs°, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20171008-ClaudioTebaldi-Pista Claudio Coutinho-00018 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Reaching for Wall Street by Brian Huculak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Music for the pigeons by Vincent Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Jump by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2018_0901_19003500 by Corentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Metro by selvin kurian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Covilhã, Portugal*


Vistas da Covilhã. Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England, United Kingdom*


St Paul's by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bakio, Basque Country, Spain*


San Juan de Gaztelugatxe - Dragonstone by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Low profile by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


0-24 by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Light pyramid by Lizzien Gallo Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tokyo, Japan*


Bus－Shibuya, Tokyo, Japan, 2018 by Masatoshi Asari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cagliari, Italian island of Sardinia*


fontana by PiePPo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Downtown, Seattle, Washington*


Downtown Angles by sea turtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Thestrangerbudapest-24_1920_1079 by Corrado Benanzioli, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Art Of Sydney*

The Art Of Sydney by Rosie English, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

GlassBuilding by Marco Pacini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roma*

Roma - Piazza Colonna by Luca Pietrobono, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florence*

whiteCUP by Marco Pacini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Schwarz*

the shepherd by Ingrid Lowis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

Budapest by Luca Pietrobono, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Torino*

VenaPortico by Marco Pacini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seam, North East,UK*

Seam, North East by Silent Eagle  Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Racing in the rain.*

Vincent Grey Flash (Ridden by Bruno Leroy) by bainebiker, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Money by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Mavic-12 by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by Sel One, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by D | S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Vue Sud-Ouest sur la Ville / Coit Tower - San Francisco, Californie by Ludovic Macioszczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
archishooting CDMX Santa Fe-49 by archishooting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
6153-8 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
lean on by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Streets of Barcelona by S P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
_DSC5431-1_ok by Daniele Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
7343 by Zephryne Xolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 5272 by Kostas Arapidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
From the dark - Venice, Italy - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Church of St Catherine by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Film_2018_06_II_036 by Ondřej Šálek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Puente cadenas Budapest Noche by Alvaro Valle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pic de Tenneverge, France*


massif du Tenneverge by noel crosetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Covilhã, Portugal*


Igreja de Nossa Senhora de Fátima. Covilhã, Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Waterloo, London, England*


Three on a Bridge by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Spain*


HACIENDA by Isabel Perez Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Trento, Italy*


Valle dei mocheni, Trentino by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nantou, Taiwan*


南投 臺灣 Nantou, Taiwan by TzuChinW, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Your Move*


P9020006fineart by Charles Welch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Do not enter by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Melbourne, Australia*


City-North by Jack Wright, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Trogir, Croatia*


Top of the hill by Johan Van Moorhem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artistes de rues by Philippe Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai marina by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_AVG7944 by Alvaro Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Sapeurs-Pompiers de Monaco VSAV1 Mercedes-Benz by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles in Black & White by Theo Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal panorama by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rivium, Holland*

Rivium 3 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Cotiniere, France*

S.N.S.M. by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rias Baixas, Spain*

Last light by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milwaukee (Wisconsin), U.S.A.*
Holiday lights in Milwaukee by Patricia Grindley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Red by Thomas Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Iran*
Necrópolis de Naqsh-e Rostam - by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Freedom Bridge by Giorgio Venuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
In Bruges by Mike Addison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
HaBima by diggertomsen, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Torrevieja --- Spain.*


The Palms by Mike Young, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tunis, Tunisia*
Baths of Antonius (Carthage) #39 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
GUAYAQUIL LA PERLA DEL PACÍFICO CUMPLE 482 AÑOS DE FUNDACION. GUAYAQUIL PEARL OF THE PACIFIC MEETS 482 YEARS OF FOUNDATION. GUAYAQUI - ECUADOR by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montréal city with Leonard Cohan on a building. by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Fade to Black n' White... by Matías Polako, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Varazdin, Croatia*
Varazdin street at night by Silvestar Matejak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lubeck, Germany*
Lubeck Hbf by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
MV Balmoral, Bristol, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
A bridge to the other side by Jochem Herremans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Black and white Katendrecht, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Father&Son by Monophotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Insomnia - B&W by Socco Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
栄 • Around Sakae by Jon-Fū, the写真machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Topo by Aliwton Carvalho Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA. 2016 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_5358 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The good old Gisela at the Alexanderplatz. by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Street art Marseille by Giacomo Langella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Time to watch the river flow - Время смотреть, как течёт река by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Tourism Tram, Hong Kong, China by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
View from above #2 by Martin Crnjak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Louvre by Johann Pierrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Julia Wanders by Laurent Dufour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
We Own This City by Kyle Powers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Quebec City, Canada*


Fairmont Le Château Frontenac, Quebec City by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Covilhã, Portugal*


Vistas da Covilhã e da Serra da Estrela. Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Campolaro, Lombardy, Italy*


Il Monte Frerone dietro le quinte [2500] by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Iron bridge*


Iron bridge by Karl Bekk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saint-Malo, Brittany, France*


Nuages et Soleil à Saint-Malo by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Central Bedfordshire District, England, United Kingdom*


The Avro Triplane & The Bristol Boxkite ( but not in that order ) by Vince, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Angers, Pays de la Loire, France*


Angers - les douves du château - by xabier argazkigintza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Balcony by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chicago, Illinois*


JJN_7315 by James Novotny, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Cornwall, England*


South Pier by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Villajoyosa / Spain*


Lo que el agua esconde. by Julián Solana, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell City Centre by Keiko Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Black & white #BlackAndWhite #Monterrey #NuevoLeón #México ⚫⚪ by lizethgarcia2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Lost in music by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución. by Macbeth Alfonso Gómez Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Hope by Elian Wonhalf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogota afternoon by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Normand Gamelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Taxi Out of Tokyo by Hayden Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
Day 13 --- "Parking" by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Burleigh Heads on Sunday Morning by RoddyH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Richmond (Virginia), U.S.A.*
Southern Express Infrared by jeremy hetrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rovinj, Croatia*
Kroatien_Rovinj_Juli-2017-7142-1 by Ralph Punkenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Szeged, Hungary*
Impressed by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lübeck, Germany*
Roses are red by Claus Von Noorden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleroi, Belgium*
Marsupilami in a dark day by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Yulia--7 by Stephane Ribault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
rotterdam by Arno D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
the centre of attention by samson ballard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
To[p of the Hill by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Intramuros by Christian Hoemke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown by Socco Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hiroshima, Japan*
Japan-2b-006-hiroshima - city by david Djannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oldenburg, Germany*
under the bridge by Raphael Nglr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Ivan Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Need a N̶a̶p̶ Siesta by sawyersource, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Black and White by Philip Sehlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Early Morning in Gotheburg by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Manly pier, Sydney, summer 2016 #298 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tube Entrance, London by Scottish Stu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Gardiner by Tetyana Kovyrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sforzesco Castle in Milan, Italy by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
2016-06-18_marseille_1a by László Vizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Untitled by ['Ô], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
On the streets of Zagreb (The girl waiting at the tram station) by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 573 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Moto Guzzi in Lyon by Camille MAUREL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piraeus port (Athens), Greece*
Leaving piraeus port 2 by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
MTR Life by matthewsc21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Malta*
St. Paul's Catacombs by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Primary colors  by JohnNguyen0297 (busy - on/off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC8021 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Wine-barrels-cavern.jpg by Yobel Muchang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orlando (Florida), U.S.A.*
Orlando City Stadium by Jamie Smed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Movement and contrast by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tower Bridge,London*

Tower Bridge by Vince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Surrey, England*

The Happy Wanderer by Vince, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sieurac,France*

Vieux tracteurs by jean GAUBERTI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bischofsheim, Hessen,Germany*

Anna Firmbach by Burkhard Kohnert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Misty Bridge,Thorpe St. Andrew, England*

Misty Bridge by Brucie Wilks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*In Florence ... Hill*

In Florence ... Hill by Antonio Molitierno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Worldwide wildlife photography*

White Pelicans by Kevin Bol, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Switzerland – View from Kleinberg*

Switzerland – View from Kleinberg by Thomas Mülchi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Centrum Nauki Kopernik, Warszawa*

Centrum Nauki Kopernik, Warszawa #1 by Cyna Monya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zagreb, Croatia.*

Express Photo by Carlos Casela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

Puente del Grao, Valencia by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Walking the Streets of Madrid*

Walking-the-Streets-of-Madrid-020 by D B Morton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown West, Minneapolis, Minnesota*

Baseball, anyone? by Walt Polley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Royal Crescent, Bath, Somerset, England*

Royal Crescent, Bath, Somerset, England, September 2018 by Richard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*York Mansion House*

York Mystery Plays 2018 by michaeljoakes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cambois Beach*

Cambois Beach by Craig Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bow Lake Bridge*

Bow Lake Bridge by Dario, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum Hendon*

_DSC4604-3 by Ian Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*People Chicago*

Strolling by Jovan J, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Residential Apartments, Toronto, Ontario*

Residential Apartments, Toronto, Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New Forest, Hampshire, England*


Trees in the Snow by John French, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chamonix, Rhone-Alpes, France*


La vallée de Chamonix by patrick ANDREATTA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Fascade by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Venice, Italy*


2018 Venezia, Arsenale - 16. Mostra Internazionale di Architettura by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne by Jack Wright, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Untitled by crosslens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Explorers by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Pima Air & Space Museum, Tucson, Arizona, United States*


M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E by Thomas Backus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Innocente Ruggiero, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Benidorm Beach Life. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr
BENIDORM.


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
geraldalandecker-3.jpg by Gerald Alan Decker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
«Seeing off a look passing summer» by Non Null, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Daniel Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall VII by Bruno Coelho (insta: @born_to_wanderlust), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via 1 by Jose F Fraile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Downtown #oslo where time stands still and #trams from 1798 drive past #lovely old #townhouses - ok the trams are a bit newer, not much though, at least they are in #blue not #blackandwhite #street #clouds #karljohan by Tobias Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Sign by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_1306 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Downtown Glimpse by Alexander Pellegrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Chilling on canal docks by Vincent Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London35mmBW180318-16 by Raph_PH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice reflections BW by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Walking tha path of light by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Town of Chios (Chios island), Greece*
Chios_Port_0345 by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, France*
- FYCSN02 - Stayhound 16-9.jpg by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Glasgow, Scotland - Street photography black and white by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Giorgio Venezia*

Lighthouse by Pietro Bernardi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice,Italy*

Giudecca silhouette by Pietro Bernardi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Giza*

Giza by Dimitri Tenezakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*DTM Nürburgring 2018*

Joel Eriksson @ BMW M4 Team RMR by Iso_Star, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*De Jordaan, Ámsterdam*

Your library is your paradise by Peter Jaspers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Financial District, Toronto, Ontario*

Window Washing No 3 by Brian Carson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bamberg light and shade*

bamberg light and shade by tewhiufoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Groningen*

Groningen (11-09-2018) #MrOfColorsPhotography #inspireMediaGroningen #PortfolioOfColors by MrOfColorsPhotography JourneyOfColors, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Market Street, Philadelphia*

Market Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parlamento Budapest noche by Alvaro Valle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cardiff Castle,Wales*


Mysterious Cardiff Castle! by Spring Blossom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Red Hook, New York*


Some Times, Hard Times [Explored] by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Castellammare del Golfo, Sicily, Italy*


Sicilia - 2018 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


river thames by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe–Zambia*


Victoria Falls , low water by Drehscheibe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chicago, Illinois*


Hancock, Summer Clouds by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Keratsini-Drapetsona, Attica, Greece*


Leaving piraeus port 2 by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Via San Lorenzo by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Corfu, Greece*


Looking For A Moment In Time by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*La Croix Verte, Pays de la Loire, France*


vision de Saumur by D[m]c, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Campos del Río -- Murcia, Spain.


Viejo Puente Jeluta, Campos del Rio by cayetano santos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
The sky above Uppsala III by p2-r2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
GENOVA by Marco Mosti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
05/26/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Stunning Shanghai Skyline by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
concreto orgânico by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
#edissa #nevskayamilonga #sanktpeterburg #prischepov #dnl #danafrigoli by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm by Jan Pelz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Roma - 2017 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hornera (La), Murcia, Spain*


El vigilante (The vigilant) by Juan Galián, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ronat, Timisoara, Timis, Romania*


Cathedral orthodox by Drehscheibe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Запустение. DSC09256-gn by Gobova Natalia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Areopagos Hill, Athens, Attica, Greece*


Dizzy Mo by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Città Alta by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Cambridge, Ontario, Canada*


Ghost Sign by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Gimnasio de la playa del postiguet by stefanny96, en Flickr
ALICANTE ---SPAIN


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Benidorm --- Spain*

Benidorm street walking. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Elephant*

Reach Out by Carl Stovell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Market Croatia*

Did I do well today? by Nick Lowe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Old Venetian Harbour*

Old Venetian Harbour by Bo.Th, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

L1002114 by Oleg Kurepin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*PALAIS ROYAL*

PALAIS ROYAL 3 by Marius Georgescu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Over the Weser by Guido Klumpe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marsella, Provenza-Alpes-Costa Azul, France*

Roman photo by Nicolas J, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Poland*

Chorzów 2018 by Tomek Szczyrba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn Bridge taxi*

Brooklyn Bridge taxi by Katie Godowski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Miami Beach, FL*

Patriotism on the Beach by Marjorie Lynum, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Abstract Architecture*

My city (270) by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Sunday Morning Rome by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dar Kaid el Glaoui, Souss-Massa-Draa, Morocco*


2018-4557 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Minsk, Belarus*


Minsk. April 2018. by Ray Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dover, England, United Kingdom*


St Peter & St Paul's Church, Dover by Josh A. Tilley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chicago, Illinois*


Metra Train Pulls Out of Town by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Leipzig, Saxony, Germany*


Leipzig, Saxony, Germany by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scotland*

Old man Stor by Jonny_Royale, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rain over New York*

Rain over New York by Simeon Kirsch, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Image 249_m by Luca Pintavalle, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*USA - Washington - Jefferson Memorial*

USA - Washington - Jefferson Memorial by ch Frei, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wonderful*

Catch! #stubborngreatdanetricks by Brian Moore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*India*

india by fernando anso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

n06770318a by Väinö Louekari, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City Serenity by Partha Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
alone by benno.dierauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasov, Romania*
Bran Castle, Brasov. by Paula Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torre del paine, Chile*
Cerca del nuevo fin by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izmir, Turkey*
izmir noire by anilaydn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto, ON by Calvin Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
The life of the street by OlEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Pontiente Beach Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr BENIDORM.


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
archishooting CDMX Santa Fe-7 by archishooting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm in b&w by Thomas Sjöholm, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

untitled (1 of 1)-59 by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr
BENIDORM.


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Bennelong Bridge by HaskelR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra (1) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
RIO DE JANEIRO by Luana Alichelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Ethan Vogt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Wedding by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
183/365 - Ironmonger Lane / Gresham Street by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Laguna by marco pastore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
DS8_7393 by Gingio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rainy Monday by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Color explosion by Victor Prey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
tableau by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
IMG_9222 by luca vitello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Confederation by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Parroquia San Crescente by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Morning Vancouver by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Kobe Traffic by Suleman Sidat, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Birds of a Feather!*

Birds of a Feather! by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The bird and the angel. (Rome, Italy)*

The bird and the angel. (Rome, Italy) by dennisview, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
squares by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Parallel universes... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Danforth, 2018*

The Danforth, 2018 by Stephanie Swift, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paternoster Row, City Of London*

The Watering Hole by John Kortland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Abandoned gas station, Minnesota*

Abandoned gas station, Minnesota by Noel Milner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Diabolo*

Diabolo by Christian Hellmich, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bondi beach (Sydney), Australia*
Bondi Beach by stepheninhongkong, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Trolley Dash (Southampton, England)*

Trolley Dash by Gerry Walden, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio by goyoxis, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Harborne Lane*

Harborne Lane by ronniehowe753, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
833 copie - Bénidorm (Spain) by Daniel sanvoisin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Side by side*

side by side by Danyel B., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Bazar by Oleg Bocharov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
Untitled by Lyosha Beshenov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Closing In by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm Old Town Benidorm SPAIN Holiday Architecture Building Exterior Real People Built Structure Day Walking Full Length Men Outdoors Lifestyles Women City Sky Adult People Daughter Girlfriend The Week On EyeEm Blackandwhite Photography Black And White by Chris Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Canada 2018 by Cat Guinee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
On the streets of Zagreb by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_434 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Connected by Jonathan J Verdier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Treasures of Architectural Photography Vol. 3, Athens Greece by George Stergiopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Lonely Walk Home in a Crowded City by Alex Tong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Odessa, 08/2014 by Kristina Zalesskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Shiny Black and White, Kiev, Ukraine by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
20151127_171422_Lviv-Ukraine_7502223.jpg by Reeve Jolliffe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oradea, Romania*
Museum by Vera Keshta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nights by Carlos Romon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Black and white by laespada99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Conques, France*
Conques - Printemps 2016 by Aurélien Désert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Varenna, Italy*
036 by Marco Capurso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
00347-412 by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Old port Montreal autumn 2017 by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Liège Guillemins by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Stockton street San Francisco by avram.silberztein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
TELEFERIC DE MONTJUÏC by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Dans les rues de vienne1 by Mireille Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Short North Scene by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Central Staircase by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Contrasts in the city of black gold by carolin.lyybek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
birdman by Branko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La représentation continue 4341 — La partie de frisbee — Quai Anatole-France, Paris by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Damn Dam by Javier Medina, en Flickr MURCIA-SPAIN


----------



## manhuelofspain

Estación de autobuses by Alfredo Blanquer, en Flickr. ALICANTE ---SPAIN.


----------



## manhuelofspain

(260/18) Un alto en el camino by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr. VILLAJOYOSA ---SPAIN.


----------



## calatravavx

*Liverpool*

Liverpool by Elia Mora, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Liverpool*

Liverpool by Elia Mora, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yamuna Ghat, Kashmere Gate, Old Delhi*

Untold stories by Radhakrishna Rao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*A lady from Nghia Lo is planting the rice under heavy grey sky*

Planting rice by Sylvain Marcelle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Buble art on the streets of Amsterdam*

art and artist by Pixilated Planet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*17 years 9/11, United States*

17 years 9/11, United States by Chris van Kan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

z P1690051 bn by Sandro Maoloni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Deutschland*

Railwaylove by Maria Matthes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgian Air Force Days*

General Dynamics F-16AM Fighting Falcon – Belgium-Air Force – FA-101 – Kleine Brogel (EBBL) – Inflight – 01 – Copyright © 2018 Ivan Coninx by Ivan Coninx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Camperdown Cemetary*

Camperdown Cemetary by eggwah123, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tunnel Vision*

Tunnel Vision by Atze W. Hold, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seashore*

22-12 by ROBERT SINCLAIR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Maastricht*

Lightening by L_Lapsus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lamborghini*

LAMBO by Dave GRR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Olaves Priory*

St Olaves Priory by andy green, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palermo (Sicily), Italy*
Losing My Religion... by Mario Pellerito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salt Lake city (Utah), U.S.A.*
Foster the People // Paramore by Charissa Che, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wiener Neustadt, Austria*
ÖBB 1216 236 by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Tall Buildings by Noah Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eger, Hungary*
Christmas night.Waiting for... by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Streets of Antwerp by Sjaco Manuputty, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Opatija, Croatia*

Opatija, Croatia by Josip G, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Djibouti city, Djibouti*
Djibouti Gare routière by redheadzr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Uma Rua by fernandogardeazabal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
fietsen by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
3107-30 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
For Old Time's Sake by Laura Aitchison, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Armed Forces Race Challenge - Donington Park*

Armed Forces Race Challenge - Donington Park - 1st September 2018 by Gary Walton, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
. by Gainsucker, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manteo, Carolina del Norte-United States*

Stay Safe OBX by Peter Stout, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Philadelphia and South Jersey*

Polarized by james hubley, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw_Streets_2 by Praveen Maloo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

Sin título by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sky torn*

sky torn by Anfe ·, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6444 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Merida,Mexico*

Calles de Mérida (Nikon FE julio 18 (3)007) by spoualb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Red Bull Hardline 2018*

Kade Edwards by Aaron Crowe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alone in the world*

Alone in the world by Sarah Blaq, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*People in Venice*

Peoples in Venice* by Pietro Bernardi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Drottninggatan by Adam Chin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
UWC-2018-07-17-004-LrPsVpNx by Theo van Alphen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Boris Boogiebass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bahia de Guanabara e pão de açúcar by @Engalochadox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Marcus Powell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
... and what is good within it by Vincent Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The Millennium Bridge, London by Graham Ettridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by francescopratese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Print Shop by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2018_0901_19242000 by Corentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Lights (1) by Benedikt Mättig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night! by Photolover Eva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ohio City, Cleveland, Ohio*


On the Lake by Denise Powers Fabian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cheb, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*


Eger / Cheb by Zdenek Papes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tanggu, Tianjin, China*


Yujiapu Station by Giles McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kilchurn Castle, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Kilchurn Castle (explored 15/09/18) by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sweden*


Söndag by Thomas Sjöholm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New Eastside, Chicago, Illinois*


The Bean by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hampton Court, London, England*


Hampton Court Palace by Dun.can, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*


Stacked clouds by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Apartment building at park de la Villette, Paris.*

Apartment building at park de la Villette, Paris. by Winfried Scheuer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malaga,Spain*

The Door by Petia Balabanova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baby Chimp being held by mother at the forefront of other chimpanzees*

To love, hold and Protect by kim white, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Selma Lagerlöf*

Selma Lagerlöf by Bodo Edthofer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Duisburg*

Streetlife by Stef, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nola, Campania, Italy*

Rice by Antonello Hank Trezza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Geese*

It's vital to get all your ducks in a row... by Ian Cowan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tempus fugit*

tempus fugit by Marco Glanz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Caxton Hotel football fans Brisbane Australia*

IMG_4805 by Morris Zawada, en FlickrCaxton Hotel football fans Brisbane Australia


----------



## calatravavx

*Haderslev Cathedral*

Haderslev Cathedral by Poul Werner Dam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*King Of The Road*

King Of The Road by Digital Owl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin...Kreuzberg*

berlin... by andrea linss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moulin normand*

Moulin normand by stephane montane, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Georgia*

2018-08-20_16-09-39_100 by Maxim Basov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban Night Shots*

Sin título by Kei Mashimo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stop, Silver Spring, MD*

Stop, Silver Spring, MD by Jordan Barab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Farragut Square*

Farragut Square by Jordan Barab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Musicians-Gijón, Spain*

Street Musicians-BP82565bw by Rob Blok, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Leadenhall market, Whitechapel london*

Leadenhall Market by alicejack2002, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal panorama by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Den Haag, Holland*

the hague by Silvision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
20170908_KCS_4041 by Kayla Skillin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Machu Picchu, Peru*
Machu Picchu of Marseille ;-) by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse Tram by Van Phap Pham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore 2017 by Alessio Cocilovo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
E by Lys de Kerk, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna*

Two-legged Bush by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A7_DSC1884 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bulgaria: Pomorie*

Bulgaria: Pomorie by Stefano Procenzano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Harbour Station, Porthmadog, Gwynedd, Wales, UK*

Busy by Welsh photographs - thank you for 5,000,000 views, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Le Musée d'Orsay by Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*DC - NYC*

DC - NYC by Beau Finley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street dimensions*

Street dimensions by Pablo Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Anacapri, Italy*

Sin título by Matias Elgart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mexico City Metropolitan Cathedral*

Mexico City Metropolitan Cathedral by Michael Berg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

La Défense - perspective sur la Grande Arche by stephane_p, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Haselbourg, Lorena, France*

Rocher de Dabo by Eric Huybrechts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Grounds of the Texsas State Capitol Building*

Circle Down by Dana Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Texas State House in Austin, TX.*

Sweeping Stairs by Dana Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Egg Seller*

EGG SELLER by Pedro Orihuela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Interior of the Texas State Capitol Building, Austin TX.*

Round & Round by Dana Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tyntesfield is a Victorian Gothic Revival house and estate near Wraxall, North Somerset, England.*

Tyntesfield by Mark Fitzgibbons Photography., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bérgamo, Lombardia, Italy*

Scoot ! by Neil Moralee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Normandie*

Prendre le temps de vivre by Eric Petit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jurgen Langbeen*

Jurgen @ sea - barefoot surfer by Guy Vanhulle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nubia, Sicilia, Italy*

Sin título by Renato Di Raimondo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rhyolite*

Rhyolite by Michael Walker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roma*

Roma, Leica M7, Kodak Tri-X 400, Summicron v.IV 50mm "70 Jahre" by mappett hz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nierstein, Renania-Palatinado, Germany*

Amadeus Silver by Burkhard Kohnert, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
downtown San Francisco by Elliot Margolies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ghost by LuisGuzmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley bridge Alexandria Egypt by Mustafa Eid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
High park cherry blossoms_10 by Ken Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
[siegessäule] by Oliver Löwenherz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Jörg Haag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
La rambla de Barcelona 1 by aitorpriego10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
🔽🔼 by nagòtt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Musée d'Orsay by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Worker by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal in black and white by RedPlanetClaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban jungle by Andrea Mangia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brel by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Night. Dubai. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Japan*

L1008816 by 午後書房, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jeep Safari, Turkey*

Jeep Safari, Turkey. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Acropolis of Athens*

Acropolis of Athens by Mark Lant, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Trípoli, Líbano.*

Urbano. Trípoli, Líbano. by Pablo Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

Windy City / Chicago by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York Photography*

There’s so much out there to see, if we simply give ourselves room to dream. by Kate Burns, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Manfredi Caracausi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Koldinghus Castle/museum in Kolding, Denmark*

Exhibition by Poul Werner Dam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spain*

Whoa, watch out for the pigeons!!! by Bruce Joyal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

New Condo Buildings off Bonaventure Expressway by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rocha, Uruguay*

Rhea americana by Gabriel Paladino, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Guardamar- Spain.


Sin título by Rosmari Valentí, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Michigan Municipal League*

Michigan Municipal League 2013 Convention Photos by Michigan Municipal League, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rooftops*

rooftops in balck and white by Russell Trevail, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sachsenhausen, Frankfurt*

Frankfurt site by Zoltan Acs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokio,Japan*

view. by Framing The Streets, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Midtown Manhattan, Nueva York*

Sin título by Michael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Royal jazz Club in Stettin, Poland*

Royal jazz Club in Stettin, Poland, December 2011 by Tomasz Ludwik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint Petersburg*

PA030066 by Federico Cicero | PHOTOGRAPHY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC*

IMG_5852 by Andrea Marini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Skyline of Rotterdam*

Skyline of Rotterdam by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moabit, Berlín*

Kranzler Eck by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Beirut,Lebanon*

Beyrouth Mariliess by NourTwS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Venedig by Anton Ehbauer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
Georgia, Batumi by Achi Gegenava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
22.07.16-6861 by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Concepción, Chile*
DSC_0003 by SurAnalogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte 16DSC00404 by Wilson leonel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Tuk Tuk by Andy Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Ill by YY Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdynia, Poland*
Untitled by Robert Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merano, Italy*
I colori dell'autunno by Maurizio Brazzoduro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Szczecin, Poland*
001 by Damian Książek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salvador, Brazil*
SAM_2416 by Kazu!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Nola Déjà Vu by Fran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
IMG_7466 by Funnyelevator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Viru by alexpta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Centro storico di Quito by Giulia Angelini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
BrugesMore (1 of 23) by Julia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Graz, Austria*
Lendkai by ::ErWin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Politie Landelijke Eenheid Dienst Infra Volvo V70 by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Docklands by Travis H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Portrait by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Namibia*
Namibia Sossuvlei by MarcelFloegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Port Jackson, Sydney by Zach Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
NEH_8966 by Nestor Neroman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
February 23, 2016: Photo Walk Around Intramuros and Rizal Park by Rattus Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
20160716-P1020983-Bearbeitet-2 by Nico Kiesel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sheffield, U.K.*
diamonds by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool -16.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Reflected by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-32-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Oksana Yefimenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Frk2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
RUE DE PARIS by steve lorillere, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lu Jia Zui, Shanghai, Shanghai*


Shanghai by Giles McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Western Montana*


Home on the Range by Sharyn Sather, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Highbury, London, England*


London Skyline September 12 2018 (19) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sweden*


Högvakt by Thomas Sjöholm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pollina, Sicily, Italy*


Escursionisti by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Giglio, Tuscany, Italy*


Sunset near Giglio by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Wiele-waal, Rotterdam, South Holland*


Waalhaven 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Ex Carcere Sant'Agata by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rennes, Brittany, France*


Cathédrale souterraine by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Mortagne-sur-Gironde, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Dawn tide 2 by Clicker ... Peter Duce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eastbourne, U.K.*
The Red White Blue and Black and White by Leigh (G7BHH) - "Alive and Clicking!", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Red by James Robilotta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Rooftop shot @ Meatpacking district - Soho House by Robert-Paul Doove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey ByN. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Waiting for command by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_0185 by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Ferris Wheel by MomoFotografi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Happy days à Montreal by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Södra Hammarbyhamnen II by Bruno Coelho (insta: @born_to_wanderlust), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
P1080095 by Andras Varga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
18012018-SAM_9816-2 by Daniel Bouchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Black and White with red accents by Rodrigo Soldon Souza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
El Gòtic, Ciutat Vella, Barcelona by Xavier Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
2012.03.10 El chico de la sudadera roja by David Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Cityscape I by Natasha Azlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Autobianchi by ettigirbs2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Atlanta / Piedmont Park by Mark Denton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oresund, Denmark*
Silhouettes against the sea - Fujifilm x100t Monochrome + Red filter - street and travel by Anders Lejczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Den Haag, Holland*
Handhaving Gemeente Den Haag Jeep Renegade & Politie Scheveningen Volkswagen Transporter by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nizhny Novgorod, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aktau, Kazakhstan*
Untitled by Anastassiya Smirnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
05/06/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
little-red-house by JOSE CORDERO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
CFF by Felipe Legua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
msp2016-212 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto-Novo, Benin*
Porto-Novo, avant l'orage... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Mr. Roboto by Diego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Normalising the traffic near Alexander Nevsky Cathedral @ Sofia, Bulgaria by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Streets of Bergen - Norway by Stefan Fritz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Cube houses, Rotterdam by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
L1042698bw_DxOFP by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Docklands by Travis H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Sean Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Kyoto, black and White by Corentin Traquini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Red Dress by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Trafik by Graeme Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
GRENOBLE LUMIERES by anne chesneau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Buildings & Beach by Tom Carley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki / Ala Moana Beach by Andres Cortes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm street walking. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami is a city full of contrasts. #bw #blackandwhite #landscape #city #miami #nightphotography by Rodrigo Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC5765 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa BW by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 5 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Wet by Paco Calvino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Polizia di Stato Milano Fiat by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Myk Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline September 12 2018 (18) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Who’s first? by Sibeal's world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Black & White in Hong Kong by YUN SANG KONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
View from Puenta de la Salve, Bilbao by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Storm over Istanbul by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Le Otoñe by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall by diHib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid's Times Square by Andrey Isakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Towering shadows by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Sunset at Lower Manhattan Skyline, New York United States by Edi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris at night by Brian Baril, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
eating in the tube by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Comino island, Malta*
Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Ander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Flux by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## Darksuy

*mesoamerican pyramid*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Waterfront towers in Zaitunay Bay: on the right Platinum Tower by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_1526D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm | Vasabron by Fredrik Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
An afternoon like many other by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Cordusio, Milano by Niek Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Place de la madeleine - Paris ⚫🔴 With @dxoone 📷 #paris #france #madelaine #dxoone #dxoonetrip #travel #photography by Axel Youx, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*El Campello (Alicante, Spain)*


Estrías - Stretch marks by Julián Pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London - Underground by Pete Bristo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Guardia costiera_Coast guard by Carlo Sabbatucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
one step after the next by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF0847.jpg by Sebastian Schmitt-Wiedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Canal Bridge by Mark Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Silver City by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Visitors by Cedric Favero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC7078 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Daniel Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A street photographer on the hunt by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
El fotógrafo y la fachada - The photographer and the facade by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha under the Afternoon Light by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram station by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
un chien dans la ville by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DAN_5027 by Dan West, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
0J0A9460 by FC Fotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
P1160489 by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Vue sur Nantes et la grue jaune by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_DSC3705 by Frits Vossen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zhubei, Taiwan*
Zhubei City, Taiwan by 康書翊, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Interprovincial Bridge by Christopher Rushton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Alone by T Amara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by micanki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Delhi, India*
New Dehli by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fortaleza, Brazil*
Edifício São Pedro by Tarso Bessa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Roanoke (Virginia), U.S.A.*
Be Very Dazzled by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Costanera (23) by Pablo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Spain*
A face without a crowd by Paul Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miskolc, Hungary*
Miskolc_Railways 05 by AnyRoadAnywhere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Curacao*
the red flag . by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi11 by Andreas Fadum Haugstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
QuinceRED by Amgon Music, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Papua New Guinea*
Karawari River, Sepik Region, PNG. by Flash Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science - Palac Kultury i Nauki by Ziggy Szot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Trg Leona Štuklja .:: HDR, B&W ::. by Boris Mitendorfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
6153-9 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
reviving harbour by Pim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Street photo by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Streets Of Vancouver by Peter Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
日本 | Japan Street Photography by Andrea Lanzilli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Streetcar - Tramway by Noemie.C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2A0064 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malaysia*
AirAsia Indonesia by Fadzreen Kamaruddin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Lone sentry box by Carlos A. Aviles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
contagious by Oguzhan Altun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Snake by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
CALA DE ALICANTE by Alonso Jerez castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
DSCF4193-Modifier-2 by steph-55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Boats by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
FreeCarSundayBrussels2018 by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa II by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Chain Bridge (Széchenyi lánchíd) & Hungarian Parliament Building (Országház) by luca bardazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
Durban Pier by Michael Johanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
A Prince No More by Bert Reket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lublin, Poland*
Lublin Old Town by Grzegorz Krol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Podgorica, Montenegro*
Time Changes Everything by Piksel Paka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Haifa, Israel*
before sunrise by k0syak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_9710 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bologna, Italy*
Bologna. Italy. Italia. IMG_7774 by No English Menu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Cruz de la Palma, Spain*
Queen Victoria Berthed in La Palma by Johnh111003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dar es Salaam, Tanzania*
Dar es Salaam Skyline by shahparit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Urumqi, China*
Urumqi-64 by Antonio Zarli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Nagasaki Ekimae Taxi by リンドン, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
DSC_6564 by giselaelisabeth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Where's my phone? by Andrew Mowinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Follow the leader by Farid Char, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kazan, Russia*
A combat shadow by Maxim Makarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cluj Napoca, Romania*
Untitled by andrei andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Angles by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Southampton, U.K.*
(1152) Manual Southampton Regent by Wood's Library, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location in Wales, U.K.*
Contain yourselves! (005/365) by robjvale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Trafik by Graeme Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
IMG_3511 by Wayne Bristow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Surf enero 2016-3 by Marietta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by Leigh Nicholls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC4085 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
MP_110618_5215 by Marcelo Portella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila, Philippines by Eric Verdaasdonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Tednoir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Sólfar - Sun Voyager by Terry Rochford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Couple in Montreal by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
DSC_2205 by Simone Di Salvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
night in the west...of Zagreb by bc50099, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 580 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Mon arrondissement. by Nicko Laforge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Gyeongbokgung Palace, Seoul, South Korea, December 2016 by romy_clair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Svetlana by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Going to JR Osaka vs Coming to Hankyu by Hiro_ A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oradea, Romania*
2016-02-20-1877-4 by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
IMG_9161 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
_DSC10021bl by subeer s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Overview by Jeff X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Sky scrapper forest by Michel Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito #ecuador #quito #southamerican #travel #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #photograper #sudamerica #viaje #bn #blancoynegro #fotografia #thanksgod #graciasdios #에콰도르 #키토 #끼또 #세계여행 #남미여행 #여행 #여행스타그램 #여행에미치다 #사진스타그램 #흑백 #흑백사진 by 상현 정, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Lake Zurich by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Streets of Vienna, Austria-4 by Vladimir Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
lausanne cité by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by wingmarc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Holland*
Rijkswaterstaat RWS 25 & RWS 803 by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
151 by Brian Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus City by Jonathen Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8460 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Adriano Tresin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pariscape by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La dame en rouge by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Putney Bridge by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Alice Barigelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Day A Picture A Story by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
APC_5108-hdr.jpg by francois panchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
The Crossing by Paul Griffin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
casual shopping by lukas.wdk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_0455 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Receso by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< queued to the citizenship event > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC_9048 by David Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tempo da espera by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Summer 2015 Flatiron Building at Fifth Avenue and taxi cabs, New York USA by Edi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Photographe by fabien dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DAN_5031 by Dan West, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia con Amor - Mayo 2018 by Osvaldo Madariaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Photo20_17 by Cristian Valencia Cassanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sitting on the Stairs by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSC0885 by Chiara Leoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Cahill Expressway, Sydney, June 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Porto Arabia by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Soldeu, Andorra*
Soldeu 11 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Sunset at Lower Manhattan Skyline, New York United States by Edi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Attractions by fabien dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London October 5 2018 (25) The Square Mile Skyscrapers by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Under the bridges of Venice with you by Sebastián Rumié, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mosta dome, Malta*
_DSF0926ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Summer Haze by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Town of Poros (Poros island), Greece*
Going Nowhere by Eugenios X., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_20180825_000552~2-01 by Tamas Rooz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Corner of Murray and Ottawa, Griffintown by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice 2018 - San Giorgio Maggiore by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budai Rakpark by Michael Watts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Omis, Croatia*

Omiš by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Louis, U.S.A.*
St. Louis by Ivaj Aicrag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Kobe Harbor by Tat Wat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Sin Of The City by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Suami on jälleen maailmanmestari! by Heikki Ylitalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
D89A9234 by MNit21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Untitled by vladan 19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Old San Juan, Puerto Rico B&W by LindyLuC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
paseo dominical by Alonso Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
100 Mumbai -Gateway of India by mjdphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal from the Bonaventure Expressway by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*
PutraMosque Putrajaya by J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sepang, Malaysia*
dmk0622ma19 by -G*G*G-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by vagilebreeze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Imagine the title  by Samuel Persson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Gorky Park / Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
A love supreme by Z-Nas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
ANALOGUE STOCKHOLM by BambiValentee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by Jordi Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, United Arab Emirates: Marina skyline by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, sur le Pont Saint Louis by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SAF-8 by Sébastien Poncelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Amphicar by Ringo Coene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Cone of ice cream by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Monumento a Pedro el Grande by Luis Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Jugando en la fuente III by Mariana G. Schiavon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown Street in Montreal by Greg.Dwulit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20180813-SDIM0783.swjpg by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa Concert Hall by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Harvest Moon by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Santa Teresa 35mm by Bruno De Blasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona in Black & White by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan Tram by Eddie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Rheidol Terrace by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_1485 by oscardot ristolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bike Taxi by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Chain Bridge (Széchenyi lánchíd) & Hungarian Parliament Building (Országház) by luca bardazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau at night by Geoffrey Gilmour-Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanalei pier at Kauai, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kauai HI 2018 Day3-35 by Wyatt Sebourn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay from the Singapore Flier by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
JK by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valetta fort b&w by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
C-Biogon 35mm Test Shot 2 by Alex Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio, U.S.A.*
#1 SAN ANTONIO XT20 5-7-2018 by antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*
Old Balad 2012 by Jon Soriano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Murmansk, Russia*
DSC_0763 by Измайлов Вадим, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peniscola, Spain*
_V9A0359 by Enrique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Coimbra by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bus to the circus by Sebastian Kraushofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Flame Towers, Baku, Azerbaijan - 2015 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Paz, Bolivia*
La Paz-130 by Marco Lencioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
El turisme by avore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
panning by eraldo mostini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
MWP Malta by Lukas Kilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Vilnius Day Festivities by Sam Litvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
L9997766 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
The bubble-man working by Mari Einberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
bridge (week 13 - collective 52 photo project) by Debbie Leach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
Tug Boat, Baltimore MD by Jeffrey Wallentiny Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8539 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_0519 by Liz Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_6653 by MARCO DIOGUARDI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
We Own This City by Kyle Powers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Veere, Zeeland, Netherlands*


46 - Oproepbus by Vincent Teeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Royan, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Cathédrale de béton (iii) by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lehel, Munich, Bavaria*


Munich by Angel de los Rios, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Piazza Vecchia by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*St. Helens, England, United Kingdom*


Must be a bank holiday by Wilcasbilcas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Wiele-waal, Rotterdam, South Holland*


SAB Stichting afvalsffen binnenvaart by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


horizon sombre by JACQUES VIRICEL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hampton Court, London, England*


Hampton Court Palace by Dun.can, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New Eastside, Chicago, Illinois*


The Bean - Explore by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Livorno, Italy*


Terrazza Mascagni by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Aguilas (Murcia, Spain)*


Playa de La Cabaña by vicentepardo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Almería coast / Spain.*


Pozo del Esparto by vicentepardo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
A tough one by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw 29 Sep 2018 by jordiroru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0494M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Photo37_34 by Cristian Valencia Cassanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
L M Ericssons anläggning i Midsommarkransen by lennartborjeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Mac Swell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
dark_prague_by_ianian by Seraph Himmel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Santa Teresa 35mm by Bruno De Blasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
I gathered some of my favorite photos from New York and made them black and white. Because let's face it, New York in black and white is so pretty and it gives it that timeless feel. [url]https://jadperalta.myportfolio.com #thewayeyesee #jaymieperalta #trave[/url] by Jaymie-Alyson Peralta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Canon-Canon EOS 30D-3504x2336-025875-Modifier by Grégory Godard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Eye by Emilia Maynard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Under the bridges of Venice with you by Sebastián Rumié, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Martin Neal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Central Station by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
International Business Tower - Business Bay - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oia (Santorini island), Greece*
Blue domes churches of Santorini Island by Ankit Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Budapest Darkly Series 1 by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
... againstthetime... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Автомобиль. Бейрут, Ливан by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150402_0130M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by lopezc21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
18-325 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Democracy in action by Bruce Joyal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Lights in Kirkeristen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Graffiti Alley - May 31, 2018 by KMR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Sunset at Lower Manhattan Skyline, New York United States by Edi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shopping Mall by Paolo Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Tyre by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
FreeCarSundayBrussels2018 by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1951 by Arian Jafari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_September_2018_54 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Щукинский полуостров-112 by Matvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Us, kids - CDMX by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
See you tomorrow by Christoffer Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Juan Carlos Pizarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Myrina town (****** island), Greece*
The Harbour - Myrina Town - Lemnos (BW) (Olympus OMD EM5II) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monte Carlos by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
6 more steps by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
IMG_2999 合成 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Buenos Aires by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi Skyline by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Street Photo - Sanamluang-9.jpg by Natcha Wongchanglaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Stockton street San Francisco by avram.silberztein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Bloody Mary by Maximilian Kern, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Untitled by Bobbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
IMG_7692_zurich_bw by jstehly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wait for the Light by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Life by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris - Black and White - Long exposure by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
R0001499.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSCF3575 by Angelo Caravano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Fascade by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Milan, Italy*


Il Duomo riflesso. by FRANCESCA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Chinatown Kobe by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Nazaire, France*
Saint Nazaire EST un quartier oublié-25 by Yann CORNEC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Canary islands), Spain*
Tashkes Pub by lucico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponta Delgada, Portugal*
Untitled by Carlos Olyveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati dusk in B&W by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Moving Home in Malaga by Brian Travelling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Old sign 1 by Lengyel Márk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Dark Night R´Dam by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Girls Band by _dt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
City Focus by Andy Cheyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Marcha por el 11 de Septiembre by alicia alondra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by kennymcdonald -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
DSC_3228 by teisenboys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisboa 2000_00B by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Stuck in the Middle with You by Graeme Heckels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Russia, Moscow by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P2016201 by Marcus Landstrom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
summer at Manly beach, Sydney 2017 #708 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Contrast by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Hermes by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
CCR Review 98 - Minolta XE-7 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
minolta_freedom_efke_100_xtol_barcelona_084 by Avital, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Look Back... by Jetlag & A Camera Bag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa BW by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Shearer Reflections by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
the palms by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Pješaci by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Fontaine by Luis David victoria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens lights by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Odessa ,Ukraine (Kiev 19) by Sasha Gulova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
DSC_0024 by Marwa Natsheh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
World's most spectacular Basketball field, Bilbao by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
24.09.16-7667 by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiyv by Anastasiya Yarmolenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
salzburg - street life dsgvo konform  by Thomas Stadler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Celebrate by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
motherchild by Richard Royle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Haworth, U.K.*
L1000702.jpg by dave kennedy ©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Girona, Spain*
girona- by jordi Puigblanque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Verona, Italy*
Voyage en Italie 2018 0615 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Psycho Vision by David Fidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
The Abel Heywood, Turner Street, Northern Quarter, Manchester by David Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saltaire, U.K.*
Saltaire 280215-0067 by Robin Dearden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*York, U.K.*
Get your motor runnin' head out on the highway! by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Noisy-Le-Grand, France*
9.3 by Tata Jackie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Politie Amsterdam Mercedes-Benz Sprinter by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
"The Red" || Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
New York New York by Clive Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by kevin lyles | photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cleveland, U.S.A.*
coming_home by Gerard Hilinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Dove by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The crossing (explored 12 Nov. 2017) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
R0002994.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
... by Lukasz Rutkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Police Nationale Paris Renault Master by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, Spain.


puesta de sol albufera , valencia by carlos server, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Sultan Mosque - Singapore by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
crew by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_0149D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Photo27_25 by Cristian Valencia Cassanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
18-325 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Girl enjoying evening view from square by the Vitkov monument by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City 2018 by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont Alexandre III et la verrière du Grand Palais by DANIEL HACHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
I heart London by Matthew Field, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_4036bwFratini Virginia (9) by Virginia Fratini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort St. Angelo, Malta*
Fort St Angelo by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
La porteuse by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sheikh Zayed Road - Skyline Residence Tower - Rcolors by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Waimanalo beach at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Lost In The Moment by Seven Six Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
the heat of night by Eric Douville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Bay by Leslie Thwaites, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
GUM by Eddie Hales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Opera en Bellas Artes by Juan Lauro Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Digital Reality by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
China Town by Zia Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turn on the lights by MMM Photo Studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Pier, New York by Peter du Gardijn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
streets of Paris by Dale M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus,London by Vide Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Skateboarders in Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Girl in red by Raghav Chopra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limoges, France*
Limoges (Francia) by Raul G. Coto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## a57046d

*Somewhere ??*









Source


----------



## a57046d

*Noname*









Source


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
No Feeding OF Birds by Digital Salt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
. by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
L1180579.jpg by andrey.mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Café móvil by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle de la Gran Vía, Madrid. (papel) by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Salamanca, Madrid by Mark Hulbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Flying over La La Land by Mike Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
Friday Afternoon by Nima Mojtahedzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bird’s eye view by joanne clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Streets, people... by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, Valletta, balconies by Brian Howard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
#PleaseTalkToMe by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Jana Vozarova, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Getting Jiggy With It by Wisphotog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Padula Charterhouse, Italy*


Certosa di Padula by Anna Mazzocchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Garment District, New York*


Dreams can take us anywhere by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rovinj, Croatia*


20180814_131-BN Cloudly Croatian sky by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Manhattan, New York City*


The Heart of Manhattan: Empty ... Silent. by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hvar, Croatia*


Hvar by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


Paddington station, London by johndouglassgoring2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Utah, US*


Silver Lake III by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Leaving Singapore to Australia by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150402_0136M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Photo07_4 by Cristian Valencia Cassanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street Hoovering by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Bruce Joyal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Family Tour by Diogo Marques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Dusk at Lower Manhattan Skyline, New York by Edi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eifelturm by Frank Corleis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London walkabout-008 by David Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
dramatic_malta by Stefan Berndorfer, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

flash 14 by miguel 1957, en Flickr. ALICANTE, SPAIN.


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Distillery Vs Tripod by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Tropical Greenhouse, infrared by Howard Sandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carcassonne, France*
L'ange de la Cité. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Verdun, Canada*
Street Barbers by Stephane Blais, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Full moon by Balazs Mate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
#1 SAN ANTONIO XT20 5-7-2018 by antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Standings by Oliver R. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Mosque in Singapore by Raul Dhillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Indonesia*
Growing In The Darkness by Wicaksono Trian Islami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Des Moines (Iowa), U.S.A.*
Couple in a crowd by .Chris Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel Wettsteinbrücke by Martin Hufnagel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
2015-06-11 Canon Eos 5D Helios 28 MM f2.8 792076 062-2-2 by Marko V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
In conversation... by Dirk Förster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tromso, Norway*
Tromsø by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Session Black & White by Matt Ld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Historic Tram "Linha 18", Porto / Portugal by Markus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto la Cruz (Msdeira), Portugal*
2017-12-06 | untitled by clemisan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jerusalem, Israel*
end of the line by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grado, Italy*
driving home at night. by Marieluise Kosmus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arequipa, Peru*
Police Walking Around, Arequipa, Peru by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rancagua, Chile*
Noche. Rancagua-Chile by Oscar Menares Ossandón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Spain*
Iglesia de la Trinidad, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bydgoszcz, Poland*
Bydgoszcz - The Old Market Square with Cathedral by Peter2222, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Ronania*
IMG_1620_bw by Andrei Laki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Metro station Tussenwater. by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
My city (271) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
house by Juanjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by kennymcdonald -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
working girls by Alison Wishart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
A Streetcar Named Desire by vincent beudez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Capitolio by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
tuthankasmona by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via, Madrid (2016) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Steble Fountain by Terry Kearney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
metro rush hour by Jasper M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
upload by Benjamín da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Sysslomansgatan in Uppsala, Sweden by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Burgandy sofa - an artistic portrait of something dumped. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Civitanova Marche, Italy*
Andrea Rauch - altre storie by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline From The Pape Ave Bridge No 2 by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
A walk through Musia in Spain with @ibenholmer . #bnw #fotografia #spain #photo #photography #alicante #street #streetphotography #lensculture #danish #canon #canonglobal #photos #blackandwhite #bnw_city #city by kasper witte larsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
Jalan Trang by Eric Llera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by zdenko mlinar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Storm over Istanbul by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
City Yeti... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oia (Santorini), Greece*
Oia, Santorini - Greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Beach in Limassol by heppner-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
On a row by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Heart Fountain by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Saint Andrew Square, autumn evening 09 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
Tembleque, el cine. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Polo Club-2 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo by valter.celato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Johannesburg. Commissioner Street. by Mathurin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
#DailyDallasPic 012517 3:57p 1/2000 125 f3.5 #Dallas #bnwphotography #bnw_just #bnw_city #bw #bnw_society #bnw_captures #bnw #blackandwhite #monochrome #DFW #streetphotography #everything_bnw #cityscape #skyline #skyscraper #Texas #cityphotography #twit by Neff Conner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portland, U.S.A.*
American Urban Wildlife by Victor von Salza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Montevideo Series during the extra super moon | 161114-6821-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tabriz, Iran*
IMG_4869 by Ingo Janzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Janet by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Buckingham Fountain by Steve Kuenstler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
10th Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0397 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Mini Eiffel Towers by Dirk Sonniksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Elevated by sturkster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Rob Coates, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*


Amsterdam Rain by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


chrome_ by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


Jeremy's by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brescia, Lombardy, Italy*


Basketball players [Explored 2018.09.17] by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


come home, astro by michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pienza, Tuscany, Italy*


Pienza Siena Val D'Orcia by Antonio Casti, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Bolzano, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


20180823_191-BN Odle by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


Manhattan from the Hudson BW by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mont Blanc, France - Italy*


The people by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Lake Agnes, Canada*


Devil’s Thumb, Lake Agnes, Alberta, Canada, 2018 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

_MG_8181 by tomas bejar, en Flickr. DELTA DEL EBRO -- SPAIN.


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands Hotel by andrekarl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_0380 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cerro del Tepeyac by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Digital Reality by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DMU_4939_DM by Fotowentura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Markus Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arpoador (1 of 1)-2 by Dante Laurini Junior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
DOS_2333 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Leaving 2 by Kirsi L-M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
ST JAMES’S STREET, LONDON - 2018 by Seen by RJF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
IMG_20180222_161414_701 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A F'AMY'LY PORTRAIT by AtelierJack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017.09.27. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Olas que vienen by J.Gargallo, en Flickr
CASTELLÓN -- SPAIN.


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 28 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Coi, Veneto, Italy*


20180728_151-BN Dolomiti cloudly sky by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Salamanca, Spain*


Cabeza abajo by ADELA VILLORIA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Birmingham, UK*


High Society by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hannover, Germany*


rollin by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sydney Central, Sydney, New South Wales*


_IMG3823 by Ray Allen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


October by Agnese Žodziņa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Townsend Fold, England, United Kingdom*


The Quiet Life by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Klein Eiland, Bruselas*

Sin título by Tom Stymans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London,United Kingdom*

Pointed by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Future Prospects,Berlin*

Future Prospects by rejoyce.me, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Passing by by gorelin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Water Under the Bridge-Hanoi, Vietnam*

Water Under the Bridge | 1 by - Meandergraph -, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto Skyline*

foggy day skyline by Harry Luo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mt Royal, Montreal.*

Montreal in B&W.. by Akis Varypatakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Animals*

Just few steps more... by Tomasz Baranowski, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Bay by Leslie Thwaites, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_K261798 by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro histórico #redbulllife #redbull #repost #traditional #enjoyinglife #goodmorning #gopro #portrait #portraitphotography #trip #cdmx #historic #citylife #cityscape by charliedc98, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Centralbron by Per Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
CBD, Sydney, June 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pode ser que não venhas mais (It may be that you are not coming again) by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Liberty Island Skies by Brian Huculak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Photographe by fabien dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dark clouds hanging over, all this deal or no deal talk... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Forest of Dean District,England*

I Swear One Boat Has Eyes a Nose & Goofy Teeth! by Barry Thompson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Necklaces*

Necklaces by Lenhny, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Umbrella*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*At The Market-Venice*

At The Market by Simon Evans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*DV Streets*

DV Streets by Raymond Celeste, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cement Trucks*

Cement Trucks by Neil Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nederland*

she by Rien van Voorst, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cabrillo Hwy - CA*

15 by Piero Riccardi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Mary's Island*

St Mary's Island @ Low Tide by Jayne Renwick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Neopan*

IMG_0021 Nikon F2 Photomic by HIDEAKI1981, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*In the Sunlight,Yokohama*

In the Sunlight by Shota Murai, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seattle, Washington, USA*

Tribes 1 by E Bean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Denmark*

Photo Session by Poul Werner Dam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in the world*

late night worship by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nantes...*

Depuis #Nantes / #NDDL, je soutiens la campagne internationale #YoPrefieroElLago: Non à la construction du Nouvel Aéroport International de Mexico ! Atenco Vive ! La Lucha Sigue ! by ValK, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by night by Torbjörn Sjöberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
In_N_Out in Black and White , A Photo by Gregory J. Urbano by Gregory Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_0265D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Alebrijes nocturnos, CdMx by Xol Xol Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Faithful by Göran Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Alíz Romlaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra 4 by Xavier Palleja Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
L9998185-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_NEF8513 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris. Heure d'hiver et diverse ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street, Venice, Italy by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Pancake Hunt by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-10-02 Budapest-39 by John Kardys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Maratón 42K Montevideo | 170423-0000183-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Enough by Bert Reket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
JK by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valetta fort b&w by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Turku by Ömer Gökçe Tümer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nules, Spain*
Mercado de Nules. by Melodia ~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Hurry by Nabstechologia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Swaziland*
Mlilwane Wildlife Sanctuary by Michel Melsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Omaha (Nebraska), U.S.A.*
Stormy weather over Omaha ⛈☔ #thunderstorm #stormyweather #omaha #nebraska by Bob Cullinan Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Politie Amsterdam Mercedes-Benz Sprinter by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Manga garden. Jardim da Manga. Coimbra by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
_JGP2483_00005 by Javier Guijarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Temuco, Chile*
IMG_001 by Glen Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool -11.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Puma by Eduard Gorobets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Poznan, Poland*
Poznan - Polen by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luderitz, Namibia*
_DSC9240-Edit-2 by hans wakataitea, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Perry Green, Hertfordshire.*

Vertebrae (2) by Werner Ustorf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Bâtiment de la fnac 17e by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Ostkurve - Berlin First Football League by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pier Head, Liverpool, England*

Appreciating Art 089 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, France*
✨amphitheatre of nîmes✨ by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Toronto.*

Sightseeing Toronto by George Welcher, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Untitled by Selin S., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Simon Langbeen*

Someone @ sea 102 by Guy Vanhulle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

Hamburg by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*
Chinatown Bulding by Jacques Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Flotte, France*

Éclat divin ?? by Iza Prof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Granada, Spain*

Granada by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Providence (Rhode Island), U.S.A.*
The cop by Tom Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trois-Rivières, Canada*
Pont de la Violette à Trois Rivières - PQ by Claude Maire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Marché Bonsecours by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
11-11-16 - San Antonio, Texas - 068 by J u n g a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
Projeto - A Rua Dança by Contem Dança Cia-Manaus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
centra nams by monokhromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
_LRB0294-HDR.jpg by Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Swakopmund, Namibia*
lempie-5 by Aaron Von Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antibes, France*
Antibes ( N/B ) by Ricovny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla (624).jpg by Paul Siegenthal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Maastoren 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne | AUS by Ben Voit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
DSC05953 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Insomnia - B&W by Socco Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Underground (Minatogawakoen Station) by Hideki Iba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
LISBOA 2018 . artexpreso 103 by artexpreso rodriguezudias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Pablo S.O., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
balloons by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
windy day, Manly beach, Sydney, spring 2018 #016 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antalya, Turkey*
PK1T0909 by Oliver Tank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
dmk0631oc17 by -G*G*G-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
On the Edge by Sally Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
smoke for relaxation by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Guardia di Finanza Alfa Romeo Giulietta by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
_FLX2585p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boracay, Philippines*
Boracay, Philippines by Yee-Kay Fung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by FarbenfroheWunderwelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Galata Tower / istanbul by Sarhang Hariri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, France by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oia (Santorini), Greece*
Church of Oia! by Fotis Tasoulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J0204 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami's Biscayne Bay by Manuel Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
The Musicians by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSCN9165_1 by silvio bonilha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelone BnW by Marlo MT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito by Clemencecld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albacete, Spain*
Alcalá del Júcar ByN. Albacete. by guantes guantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by night by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Guangzhou-24 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Picture in Picture by Feches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Copenhagen Street by sophieellis4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Opera - Oslo by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Москва Сити - Moscow City by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Skyline by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sheffield, U.K.*
tramless tram bridge by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
"The Red" || Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8460 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-32-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_0457 by Johann Stemmler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_0582 by Johann Stemmler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New Eastside, Chicago, Illinois*


Morning in City by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Quartier de Chaillot, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Le Galliera - Explored by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hanover, Germany*


Point of impact. by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Artistic Photography*

Sin título by georgezio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Castillo de Montjuich, Barcelona, Cataluña*

Cementiri de Montjuïc, Barcelona by Tonja Lapina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ottawa-National Museum of History*

Ottawa by Carlos Casela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yorkshire*

181028 - 002 Easby Abbey by Dermot Hurd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vicente Lopez, Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Tipas by eduardo vazquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Behind grey walls-Mongkok*

Behind grey walls by Jean-Jacques Baudart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Eben, Baviera, Germany*

Inzel 2018 by Günter Hentschel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lines*

Sin título by Laurence Bouchard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Campbell River, ColumbiaBritánica, Canada*

Abandoned for a boat? by Sheila Sund, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Valkyrie by Craperture91, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

Montreal by Mary, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florence tattoo convention 2018*

17 by lordilaghi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

DSC_0063_filtered by Timo Klösges, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Traffic in Bratislava*

Traffic in Bratislava by Marian Gasparik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*In and around Fort William. Another street sculpture.*

DSC64443 by Alan Findlay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*East River Promenade, Lower Manhattan.*

promenade pooch by Lawrence Wilkes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montbenon, Lausana, Vaud*

Quartier du Flon, Lausanne by Alexandre Gilgen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malaya Neva River. Serny (Sulfur) Island. Bridge Betancourt. St. Petersburg*

Under guard - Под конвоем by Valery Parshin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*"Clouds Over Costa Natura"*

"Clouds Over Costa Natura" by Rod Burkey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Parish Church of Liverpool*

Sun Dial, St Nicholas Church Gardens Mono. by Rod Burkey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg - Germany*

Hamburg - Germany by Burkhard Kohnert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia*

NYC, 2017 by Alan Barr, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1258D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street reflection. México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
the lion by Albert Lew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
#Canoneos7D #50mm #street #spain #madrid by Giacomo Principato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Streets of Prague by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0261 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
South Manhattan Skies by Brian Huculak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Streamers by CWDTNG ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
crossing underground by Lalex _Ávila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lake Park, Milwaukee, Wisconsin*


The Calling at Blue Hour by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hastings, England, United Kingdom *


Street Scene Hastings by Vince, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower Hill, London, England*


Dark clouds hanging over, all this deal or no deal talk... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Barcelona, Spain*


BCN XI by Holger Glaab, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lissabon Alfama 1 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chicago, Illinois*


- Honeycomb in Lincoln Park Chicago (2) - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Saturday Self Challenge: 2nd anniversary by Diederik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg*


The concert hall "Pilharmonie" by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Orpheus by adrian jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Luca Bencini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
geraldalandecker-4.jpg by Gerald Alan Decker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drb0130 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#cdmx #mexicocity #photo #trees #iphone #foto #sun #shadows #city #mexico #apple by Israel Irvin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Different attitudes by Göran Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
The Mean Reds by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Waiting to Get Across Bay Oct 2018 by Bill Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Botafogo, Rio de Janeiro, 2018 / Botafogo's Beach Rio de Janeiro, 2018 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Notre Dame by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cafe Rouge X by David Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Man with Fox by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
dramatic_malta by Stefan Berndorfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2016 . BaWaZun ¬ 20160521.0457 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Super Low POV by Greg Adams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice,Italy*

Venice by jankech philippe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oklahoma*

Friendship by Kool Cats Photography over 10 Million Views, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hands of experience*

Hands of experience 1 by psaRas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bubbles,Athens Misc*

Bubbles by Anastasios Georgakopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Beaubourg*

Beaubourg nuit blanche 2018.jpg by Stéphan Pradier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cholla Cactus, Palm Desert, CA*

Cholla Cactus, Palm Desert, CA by Photos By Clark, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*In Philarmony, Hamburg*

Hamburg_2018_08_17_105 by minvb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Orizaba, Mexico*

Drag Me To Hell by Dalhan Haddad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sydney Australia*

2018-10 Sydney Australia-5 by Raul 7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg - Germany*

Hamburg - Germany by Burkhard Kohnert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Panoramic view of San Francisco from Twin Peaks*

1973_10.19d by RetiredInFremont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal monochrome*

Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg - Germany*

Hamburg - Germany by Burkhard Kohnert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turkey*

Way down we go by Victor Yastrebov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lighthouse along the Oregon coast*

1976_25.16b by RetiredInFremont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

Scala dei Giganti by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Two gilr's on bench*

Two gilr's on bench by • olsta.me • Oliver Stanschus •, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cemetery of Locronan*

Cimetière de Locronan - Cemetery of Locronan by philippe haumesser, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint-Denis, Reunión*

divers-5 by bebopeloula, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street People Shot as You see*

R0020496 by Alexander Allard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brugges-Belgium*

Paseando por Brujas by Ignacio Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Beauty Shop*

Beauty Shop by Tiit Kööbi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Switzerland*

clouds are thoughts that stand in the sky by ati sun, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The City: Urban Street Photography in the Metropolis*

R0020527 by Alexander Allard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Instrument*

Noten by Thuy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Estuário, Santos, São Paulo*

Rastros Na Areia Foto Marcus Cabaleiro Site: [url]https://marcuscabaleirophoto.wixsite.com/photos Blog http://marcuscabaleiro.blogspot.com.br/ #marcuscabaleiro #santos #pontadapraia #brasil #areia #fotografia #nikon #mar #photographer #photography #brazil #r[/url] by Marcus Cabaleiro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Summer*

" il tuffo ..." by Davide Zappettini, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
ShanghaiR3-180506 (6) by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo vista da janela do ônibus by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20181014 Luna o Höst - 14 oktober 2018 - 09 by Oskar Billig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
IMG_9447-bw by Murthy N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Gathering and waiting... by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto - October 2018 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
DSC02855 by i bi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago 2018 by JC Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Stee-Calle-Bokeh by Angel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_20181025_131938-01 by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_4212 by tripklik --, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Trafalgar Square London by johndouglassgoring2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Jacek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Novo by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Colors by Aleksandra Vitorović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_8316 by Kristian Schuhmacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mulhouse, France*
Darkened Day, Mulhouse, France by Dany Casado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Luca Bencini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0396 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hemiciclo a Juárez by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Morning light downtown Stockholm. by Joel Brogmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Friday Night by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline. Doha. by eSteSyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Summer 2015 Flatiron Building at Fifth Avenue and taxi cabs, New York USA by Edi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Phare by fabien dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City by Alexander Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Our Tradition is Freedom by JBG Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location in Gozo, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Shadows by Gert Vanhaecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by ANDY ARCIGA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
L1050528 by Filmo 75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stein, Scotland*
Skye - Stein by Frédéric SALEIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
By night by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Odessa, 08/2014 by Kristina Zalesskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Mavic-12 by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
downtown by Richard Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jeju, South Korea*
Jeju Island, Korea by Laetitia Green Tape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Omaha (Nebraska), U.S.A.*
A LIFETIME RX-01067 by Jack David Hubbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Abu Dhabi Streets by Karol Nike Nieva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abidjan, Cote d'Ivoire*
Echangeur de la Riviera 2 by GUILLAUME DJE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Mucem #1 by angelique.moulin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Klaipeda, Lithuania*
Redline by Vitalijus Daukantas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nova Gorica, Slovenia*
Piazzale della Transalpina, Gorizia/Nova Gorica by Alessandra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Gutavianum by Göran Ståldal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
The Annual Conference on Cultural Diplomacy in the United Nations 2017 by Academy for Cultural Diplomacy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Man on phone BW by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Street Portrait Fujifilm UAE Human Hand Engrgroundzero Portrait Of A Woman Street Fashion Street Portrait Black & White Dubai Mall Women Only Women Blackandwhitephotography EyeEmBestPics EyeEm Best Shots Eyeemphotography Built Structure Architecture Real by engrgroundzero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_0475 by Johann Stemmler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Oksana Yefimenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Police Nationale Paris BMW 1200RT by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lake Park, Milwaukee, Wisconsin*


North Point Tower by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Manorbier, Wales, United Kingdom*


Manorbier Gothic IV by David Hallett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Central Bedfordshire District, England, United Kingdom*


Catalina by Vince, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Campanar, Valencia, Valencia*


Panorama Parque de Cabecera by Vic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sonoma County, California*


Breitling Jet #8 by Michael Toews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mantova, Italy*


“Meetings” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Florence, Italy*


Piazza S.Spirito a Firenze by geroboamo1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oregon*


Fields of Clouds by CEBImagery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Plumeria*


Plumeria by Juan Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Unknown place*


26 Swacker_PC by dungan.robert, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia

Braga, Portugal


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
sexy back by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_0382 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Downtown by Veli-Pekka Suuronen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Centro Panruso de Exposiciones - Moscú - Rusia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
XE3S7771.jpg by Ji-Pé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0454 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Red by Mehrdad Momeny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Et Pan! Le Théon! by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSCF1544 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia Italia by stefano copat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Colors by Aleksandra Vitorović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Gergely Dancs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore gardens, Singapore*
Untitled by Isabelle GIRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC1463 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
VArios 008_1 by MARCOS RAUL GARCIA VAZQUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< urban path 2 > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Moncloa, Arco de Triunfo. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Structure by Jarl-Erik Storesund, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Grindelwald, Switzerland*

Oink! 2 by gato-gato-gato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

Cooking Time (Hanoi, Vietnam. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Couple at the lake in Hanoi*

couple at the lake in Hanoi by Tomas OF, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*De Jordaan, Amsterdam*

Smoking Bridge [Amsterdam Atmosphere] (235/365) by Walimai.photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*llusion or reality...*

Illusion et réalité.../ Illusion or reality... by vedebe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Horticulture*

streetlamp serenade ~ monochrome by milomingo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Istambul*

Mezquitas de Estambul. by Belano., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Switzerland*

Trio by Samuel Hess ❧, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chamartin, Madrid,Spain*

Espera (212/365) by Walimai.photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scotland*

Abandoned fishing boats by Samuel Hess ❧, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berner Oberland*

Quartett by Samuel Hess ❧, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt site by Zoltan Acs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Michigan Municipal League 2013 Convention Photos by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
所有照片-55 by 未颜, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Wait for it... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
After Hours' Sophistication by Chance Hill (Doctor Love), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
White Dress by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Spreepark Berlin by berlinka_lg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
FLUID TIME V – Aligning Paths by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
B A R C E L O N A by SirisVisual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Walk or run by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by Nick Park, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
"Walking In The Suburbs At Night" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Canea, Crete, Greece*


In the Turkish quarter by David Hallett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Arnessysla, Iceland*


Oxararfoss Mist by Matt Thalman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Arnessysla, Iceland*


Oxararfoss Mist by Matt Thalman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cuenca, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Cuenca noche by Vic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


from the bridge by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mantova, Italy*


“Mantova” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Juan, Utah, United States*


Riverhouse by CEBImagery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Minard Bay, Ireland*


Minard Bay, Ireland by Gee Hurkmans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Villamayor, Spain*


Iglesia Románica de Santa María.Villamayor by floraregina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


FOU08987 by Thodoris Trigkas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Portugal*


Marvao - Portugal by Henk van Oosten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
#streetphotography by Gainsucker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by renna c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
fullsizeoutput_22ad by KARL KOPFRKINGL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal panorama by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Black and white Katendrecht, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Movimiento en la Ciudad by José Ramón Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm X by Bruno Coelho (insta: @born_to_wanderlust), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF8192 by Daniele Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Hindi Beach by Alex Medak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra la Vella by Rolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street in Rio by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Red Dead Redemption... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Chiesa di San Geremia by Peter Owen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Skyline ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leather by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Nighttime at Burj Khalifa, Dubai. by Christopher Wiberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
cartagena by mario putzolu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdynia, Poland*
Untitled by Robert Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Intramuros by Christian Hoemke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Craigdarroch Castle by Clayton Jeffs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2016 by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon_281 by siebenberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Waiting for by Gui T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Antilia, Mumbai, india. by Francois Decaillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Hong Kong & Macau (Leica Q) by Shane Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malacca, Malaysia*
Which way shall we go now ? by Therese Marie Khor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Petra, Jordan*
PETRA-48 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
_MG_4188.jpg by Álvaro Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House #649 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Torre de Tv de Brasília by André Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London to Brighton Veteran Car Run by Agata Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Under the Trees by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 603 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Quai de Saône - basilique de Fourvière by Les SIM's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
Blue butterfly by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Córdoba - Argentina by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich_central.jpg by Paul Siegenthal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Rainy day in Time Square by Katie Godowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
voi by langgarn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Island2018_BW0004 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sleeping city! 🌃 by Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Palácio Tiradentes by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Fixing lights, Philadelphia by A au carré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Encrucijada by Xavier Fedi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_20181025_131938-01 by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
France proud by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London city photos by stephen bywater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
paseando por Venecia by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Gozo, Malta*
Azure Window by Craig Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"Play in the City" by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
© ashok verma by ashok verma, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Ime


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0058-3 by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Pixie by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Flight Series on Bank Street by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Standings by Oliver R. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palermo, Italy*
IMG_0217 by luca vitello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Steyr, Austria*
Lokalbahnhof Steyr by Karin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Aurazur - Séance photo beauté femme - Gémenos by Angélique Mangion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
On a line by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge taxi by Katie Godowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 by John Ragai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Surf And The City by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Moped by Andrew Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
dmk0616oc16 by -G*G*G-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
_DSF8805-Edit by jimmyschwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Crossing 2 by HaIogen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Raquel e Guilherme- Casamento by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC_8172 by Arturo Fuertes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Robert Clive Memorial by Donald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal City Hall by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Sun Voyager by Jón Óskar Hauksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
CG Design_PhotoBook-0017-3 by Francisco de Assis Gaspar dos Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bella en La Rambla by Tonino Filipović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
prueba by Al Ru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
La Explanada by Tinomen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
The birds by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Shooting from the hip by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
What is the best choice to make... by Lassana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
flogothetis_urban092 by fanis logothetis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Tidy Kyiv by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honfleur, France*
7 Heure au soleil.-nb by Olivier Penet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Niagara falls, Canada*
20160722-20160722-_DSF3435.jpg by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
_DSF0724 by Michael Hultström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
"The Red" || Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Elegant Style by George Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Feathers dont hit the ground by Atse B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
sans titre-602-Modifier by Abderrahim EL HAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara city, Mexico by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Style On The Mile by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rennes, France*
Rennes streets - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
upfest 2016 large graffiti painting by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Ceyhun Jay Isik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Shabbat #downtown #columbus #ms #bw by Tony Proctor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Meat by Torsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6272.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in front of the Eiffel Tower by matwolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris.2017 by Johann Stemmler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_20180316_103624 by michaellevi69, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


FOU08949-Edit by Thodoris Trigkas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Canea, Crete, Greece*


On the trail by David Hallett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


World domination by Mark Waidson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Portugal*


000759 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carroll Gardens, New York*


Over the Gowanus by Adrian Badaraco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


FOU09432-Edit by Thodoris Trigkas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Camporosso, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy *


Monte Santo di Lussari, Alpi Giulie by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Woolco Press Photo 1974 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Australia*


Two Domes by sturkster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Poland*


Palace on the hill by Wojciech Polewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Malacca Bridge by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Spire by Lord Adashi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
emotions by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#diadelosmuertos by Naruhiko Yoshida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2018-11-08-0014 by Nikki Beaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Hard bed by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Dinner time in Gamla Stan by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Church of Our Lady before Týn Prague by Meraj Chhaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Río de Janeiro by Leonardo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Sphère by Alain Lébé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
IMG_4106.jpg by Federico Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Eirik Holmøyvik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta by Tommy Næss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
HP5+ Canon A1 by Hugues Mahaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taipei*

Sin título by 坤億 林, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santa Cruz, Sevilla, Andalucía*

Mechanical stairs by ralcains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*North Rim Grand Canyon*

IMG_2940c by RetiredInFremont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*District of Columbia*

Food Vendor Busy Making Crepes by John Brighenti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Metro Morning in Rockville*

Metro Morning in Rockville by John Brighenti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gniezno-Poland*

Gniezno by Konrad Woś, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* Eglinton Valley, New Zealand*

With no guilt and no shame, no sorrow or blame Whatever it is, we are all the same by .Luis SoTo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Aman Park-Michigan*

022157 Not Today by David Hoffman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Groningens Grachten*

Groningens Grachten by Conny Pick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baja Portalegre*

baja portalegre by Joao Adriano Cortes de Matos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Uganda*

eX-9181012 by Lars Klausen Hald, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Differnt worlds*

Differnt worlds. by Paul Stone., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nada Ward, Kobe, Japan*

road by Hideki Iba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hull Yorkshire*

Hull Yorkshire by Peter Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Long Bench*

The gentle reader at the end of the long bench by Rainer Ralph, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marsella,France*

Marseille by Emiliano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fisherman and his boat,Hua Hin beach at dawn*

Fisherman and his boat,Hua Hin beach at dawn by David James, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Butlers Wharf from Tower Bridge*

Butlers wharf London by alicejack2002, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rio de Janeiro*

...waiting in front the museum by Giorgio Battera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

London by Eleen June Roeelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Animals*

Riflessi in laguna / Marais du Vigueirat by Enrico Piolo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marrakech, Morocco*

Marrakech, Morocco, 2018. by B.L. Photographie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich, Hofgarten*

Munich by Wolf S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oosterpark, Amsterdam*

Oosterpark by Orlando Imperatore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The best of sicily*

IMG_1981 by luca vitello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

Retòrica by Xevi Casas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*









https://sitofon.com/budapest-una-visita-blanco-negro/


----------



## calatravavx

*Gdansk*

Chocolate Mill by Graham, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Spark? by Dáire Cronin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160702_0554 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arquitectura CDMX by Elizabeth Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Subway station Duvbo / Stockholm / Sweden... by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
2653-31 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0390 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
don't kill my vibe by Andrew Mohrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Kory Barksdale by Global Photo Showcase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Gare du Midi by #PhilippeCPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Wanderers by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1039 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum - Kansas City*

WW1 Museum - Kansas City by Kevin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France, Paris, Musée d'Orsay*

Sin título by franck villiere, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lyngen*

Lyngen. by Roy-arne Knutsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Trafalgar Square London*

Trafalgar Square London by johndouglassgoring2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salamanca,Spain*

Mini tronos by Amataki, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Holborn, London*

The Sign of Five by Joseph Pearson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rainy Day*

Heavy snow by Guido Klumpe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*City walk Kraków*

shadows&reflection by Frank Henkemeyer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yorkshire Coastal Towns *

Scarborough - Carte D'Or by Tony McLean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rally museum,Israel*

Water by FujiYako, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yakimanka,Moscow*

6_DSC7343 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bond and Herbie*

bond and herbie by Pedro woodstock, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Al Diwan, Doha*

New model by Paweł Wietecha, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Senja*

Senja. by Roy-arne Knutsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Istanbul*

street by Anıl Çağal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mojacar,Spain*

Nostalgias; Mojácar Pueblo /Ruina en el Cerro del Espíritu Santo by federico f mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by alessio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Old & New by Melinda Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Monóvar, Spain.*


Haciendo caminos y andares /Modovar by federico f mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A day in CDMX downtown by Zuka Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bhumibol Bridge by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


FOU09373-Edit by Thodoris Trigkas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pier Head, Liverpool, England*


Bibby Wavemaster by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Venice, Italy*


Squero veneziano. 3 by Giancarlo Carbon www.vinantico.eu/giancarbon.htm, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santiago de Cali,Colombia*

IMG_4632-2 by Iñaki Leunda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*China - Yellow Mountains - Hongcun*

China - Yellow Mountains - Hongcun by Jean-Sebastien David, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rekhavya, Jerusalem*

Unorthodox Parking by Stephen Cosh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

EUR6 by GiovanniQ Rome, World Without Humans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Albanie, Sarande*

La gloire / Glory by Bruno Malfondet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Virgen María. Cerro de Guadalupe. Bogotá D.C.*

Milagro en blanco by Dairo Cervantes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shea Heights, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada*

One Hundred faces of the great war. by Shoestring Photos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Steam Packet Inn on the River Dart at Totnes, Devon*

5D3_6024_AuroraHDR2019-edit-Edit by John Leah, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum of the Moving Image, NY*

_DSF2396 by martin smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Clifford's Tower*

Clifford's Tower by Dave Collier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streets of Brussels*

"Mr. Nobody" by Arif Kavak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Quartier de Bercy, Paris*

Hands-free by Pascal Colin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cedar Creek Grist Mill*

Cedar Creek Grist Mill by Zane Healy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Find The Fault the Boss said.*

Find The Fault the Boss said. by Barry Thompson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pornic,France*

En quête de Beau Soleil by LUMEN SCRIPT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgium*

Nostalgie - Nostalgia by Pascal Franche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malibu, California*

Zuma Beach 2 by Robert Borden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*West Village, New York,*

New YorkBW0457 by Harri Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Whitechapel, London*

Lloyds by Clive Griffiths, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milford sound-New Zealand*

Milford sound-New Zealand by Martin Massé, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris & Gargoyle*

Paris & Gargoyle by Ruben H. Pinilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

NYC - Oculus by [L]aurent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Denmark*

Sunday Traffic by Poul-Werner Dam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

In the streets of El Cabanyal by Gerard Mahieu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sevilla,Spain*

Veladores by ralcains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Andalucia,Spain*

Calle en Competa by Frans van Beers, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kobarid, Tolmin, Slovenia*


Monumental by Thomas Leuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nishishinjuku 2 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*


Revelation(2015) by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oregon*


Hawley by Ben Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Camargue, France*


Abrivades by Michèle Aime Escudero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


GBT crop by Lewis Francis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Withernsea, England, United Kingdom*


What's left of Withernsea Pier. by Quackers24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Higashiueno 3 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*


OIOI / Ueno by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Remedios, Villa Clara, Cuba*


Party in Remedios II by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Derbyshire Dales District, England, United Kingdom*


A well Guarded Master. by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Scottsdale, Arizona*


scottsdale 01500 by Mark Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany*
Germany, Rothenburg ob der Tauber (684) by spotr.to, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Housin is a Right by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Horse Brussels by ✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ✵ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
leitura by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
l'angle by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
18.7.24-trix houston-005 by Abhi Velaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Haifa, Israel*
before sunrise by k0syak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bamberg, Germany*
_DSC1569 by Irfan Karaoglan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Gull and glare by Casper Dam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Salvador de Jujuy, Argentina*
Walk to God by Cecilia Saleme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Pedaling Basses by Bruce Murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orléans, France*
Main Street by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Le Palais Royal de l'Almudaina by Karim von Orelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bahir Dar, Ethiopia*
Last Boat, Lake Tana by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, France*
Voiture abandonnée et son renard by Hervé Puis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mulhouse, France*
Mulhouse - Place de la Réunion by Jean-Jacques Merlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cyberjaya, Malaysia*
Color Blind by vedd edd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Bra, Hotpants, Wellingtons by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut Cityscape by HUSAM MNEIMNEH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Ljubljana in the winter. Photo Nostalgia.si by agencija22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
02082015-150814-_DSF9694.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki - White Tower by Yorgos Triantafyllou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Urban Graffiti by Martin Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
YSH_8539 by HIRO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*
Calgary downtown by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Caminhos de São Paulo. Foto por Chris, The Red #christhered #poesiadasimagens #photo #foto #fotografia #photography #iphonephotography #iphonephoto #fotopretoebranco #whiteandblackphoto #whiteandblackphotography #saopaulo #saopaulocity by Chris, The Red, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Retrato Urbano XXI / Urban Portrait XXI by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Hurry by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Taxis, Hong Kong by Andrey Khrobostov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC03536red_cr by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Setas de Sevilla, Metropol Parasol, Plaza de la Encarnación, Sevilla, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Viewed From Strawberry Hill by Steve Swayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Eiserner Steg BW by True_Bavarian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Nailsea by ali kuleli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by kevin lyles | photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Out of this World IV Mar-22-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
lovers in Paris by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in front of the Eiffel Tower by matwolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Metropolitain by Alix Choma Bex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Dog Fountain by T Alonzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Esquina de Flamengo, Río de Janeiro, Brasil by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Mural in Philly by Corey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
rainy Barcelona by arco bytech, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Navigli by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Musée de L'armée by Edo Miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
try again by jhtham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Air'L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Square by Ryan Mack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Border with Romania by Daniel Sin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
Flying horse by Francesco Palmisano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSCF1214 by Morris Zawada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, France*
DSC_0456B by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Malta*
St. Paul's Catacombs by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orlando (Florida), U.S.A.*
Orlando City Stadium by Jamie Smed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Early Morning in Gotheburg by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Pirie Street by Andrew Surgenor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
At the Bund by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
B1008772BW by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Cordusio, Milano by Niek Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Red in BnW by Haris Krikelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Night in Abu Dhabi / Ночь в Абу-Даби by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
4 Towers by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
B&W Juffair, Bahrain by mikeallen1234, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro em P&B by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Marine Stadium - Miami by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hallgrímskirkja, Reykjavík, Iceland by S.A.W. Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
2653-33 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antibes, France*
Vieil Antibes Black And White, Antibes Juan Les Pins by Domi RCHX by Dominique Richeux Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Along the Dark Alley by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Marine City - Busan, South Korea by Joshua Colclasure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_3149 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_438 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Gare Jean Macé - Lyon by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Knockatemple, Wicklow, Ireland*


Vartry Reservoir by Larry Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Strasbourg by F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Stanley Park, Vancouver, British Columbia*


CITY SKYLINE by Martin Rose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


The birds & the swans-1 by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jasper National Park*


DSC_1878bw by Markus Derrer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chinatown, Boston, Massachusetts*


Park Square (not square) by Matthew Ireland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Bir-Hakeim Bridge by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Germany*


Badehaus Kaiserstrand by Arnim Spöttl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


Fire escape / Lower East Side / NYC by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Morocco*


Cloud Catcher by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Seine B&W by AaltjeMarie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Obergrainau, Bavaria, Germany*


Drei Vögel by Photographische Einblicke, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna*

Donauplatte 2 by Richard Kralicek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brighton - UK*

in the street by Jack_from_Paris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marseille,France*

hurry up the museum is closing by Eric-G-B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rødven Stave Church*

Rødven Stave Church by 13 Salty Dog 77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bretagne*

Le Trio by Clém VDB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*UK*

Light on the Lighthouse by Paul Scott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Art Science Museum Singapore*

ArtScienceMuseum Singapore by Joern Lindstaedt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris, France*

Big brother is watching you 3 by jeff Clouet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dundee,Scotland*

Into the Never by Michael Barnes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam Canal Mirrors*

Amsterdam Canal Mirrors by Marco Maljaars, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Portugal*

Which one? by kallchar photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Old tree.*

old tree. by Serge Koz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Toys "R" Us by [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La Coruña,Spain*

A Coruña en charcos 2 by Xerardo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Las Vegas*

Bellagio Night View by John MacGillivray, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sloss Furnaces National Landmark*

Sloss Furnaces National Landmark by Greg Adams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum, Istanbul, Turkey*

"Idem Semita" by Bora Bali, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Araluen Botanical Gardens, Perth, Western Australia*

The Nature of Bees by george nuich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Camargue*

Abrivade by Michèle Aime Escudero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La Coruña,Spain*

A Coruña en charcos by Xerardo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Australia*

what is the will of the presideum? by bill doyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hammering Man, Frankfurt am Main*

20181114-_1050829 by A/D-Wandler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mount Gambier, Australia*

the final descent to sector 7 by bill doyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Broken Jug, Museu Berardo, Lisboa*

The Broken Jug, Frank Stella (1999), Museu Berardo, Lisboa by Le Bistronome, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Grand-Place - Grote Markt, Bruxelles*

Grand-Place - Grote Markt, Bruxelles by Le Bistronome, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Münich, Allemagne*

Petit navion by ZEK ZUHMHA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

Darmstadtium by G. B., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Piccadilly*

Piccadilly by G. B., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lower Austria*

Weinviertel Impressions CDXVII - Lower Austria by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore aerial view, Singapore*
Singapore by Yong Xin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Parade Square Panorama by tuyddatygl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
it is impossible to pass by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Nacional by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2015 11 07_d7100_0032 by swedgatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
XE3S7771.jpg by Ji-Pé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Río de Janeiro by Leonardo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People and buildings. New York City. by Emilio Ortiz Guinand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
París, el evento by teonewman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
I am your father... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Saoud-VI-160 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Housing by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Myrina at Lemnos island, Greece*
Limnos by benieris2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0058-3 by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florence Duomo City*

Florence Duomo City (in black and white) by Mathew Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shieldfield, Newcastle upon Tyne*

Quayside Reflections in Black and White by Martin Bishop, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


15072018-_DSC2627 by Nikola Hillion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Strasbourg by F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Canal Mirrors by Marco Maljaars, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ondres, Aquitaine, France*


Beach & Mountain by Gadjo_Niglo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


I’m watching you! by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ortsteil Schoneberg, Berlin, Germany*


k.T. by Lutz Lutzenberger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Patterdale, England, United Kingdom*


Angletarn Pikes by Debra Broughton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chicago, Illinois*


Lookin up @ Chicago by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio (2018) by Santa Virgilia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Untitled by Trần Như Thiên, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC1678 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Oscar Uria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Pitch87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Opera House by pushypenguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Iconic Character .... Mickey Mouse .... Celebrates His Milestone 90th Birthday In Toronto !! by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Geometria by Carla Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan bound from Governors Island. by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Peekaboo by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seattle*

Seattle by Asa Perchman, en FlickrSeattle


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

Copy of P1010598 B&W by Arminius M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Osaka,Japan*

271018 Terminal station by soyokaze ojisan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver Coal Harbor*

P1070541 B&W by Arminius M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shibuya*

snap in shibuya by kevin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*East End, Charleston, Virginia *

The Apartments by Matt DeVore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Under six bridges - Amsterdam by Peter Turner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Aigues-Mortes, France*

IMG_2982X by Linda Van Singel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rainy Montpellier, France*

IMG_2980 by Linda Van Singel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Snakes*

Cottonmouth on a leaf cluttered log in Four Holes Swamp. by Forensicdoc1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ramsden Water, West Yorkshire*

Still waters by Alan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marseille,France*

Marseille by Emiliano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Viaduct (Primorskiy prospekt) at night, St. Petersburg *

Viaduct (Primorskiy prospekt) at night, St. Petersburg (Russia) #76, 07-2018, (Vlad Meytin, vladsm.com) by Vlad Meytin, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Strasbourg by F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Wolvenhof Izegem by Marnick Wijffels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tuenno, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Conquistadors of the Useless XIII by August Brill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


geoMetric paTTerns by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey*


Evil Eyes by Ross Dinsdale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


U Bahn Alexanderplatz by UlvargHS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Giske Kommune, More og Romsdal, Norway*


Untitled by 13 Salty Dog 77, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pike Place Market, Seattle, Washington*


Only Bus by Captain Eric Willis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Monte Carlo*

20181227 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Savski most by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
PA140029 by Alexander Yaroslavtsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, February 8, 2018 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
contrasts by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_5792 by Joel Worthington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
La Ville de Montreal by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Kreuzberg by Thomas Feiereis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Downtown by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
hipsterland by Dani Cabrero C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_20181025_111953-01 by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, Notre Dame. Paris4. by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Banksy causes a stir - DSCF7196a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Gozo, Malta*
Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
BNB by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night River View by deepaqua, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sanremo, Italy*


the race.... by Andy Vetter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*water tower*


Oude watertoren by Marnick Wijffels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


..*****... by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Krutenau-Bourse, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Maison Kammerzell by F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


Astor Place by TS_1000, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Monte Carlo*


20181217 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Quadruplets by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


Plaza de España III by Eduardo S.G., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Charleroi, Belgium*


corner of the city | Charleroi by MW Ho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*North Carolina*


The Beautiful Mountains of North Carolina by Will Moneymaker, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Port Clinton, PA*

Port Clinton, PA by Paul Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussel,Belgium*

Spirit of Independance - L'Esprit d'Indépendance by Pascal Franche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Peace Tower on Parliament Hil*

Fog on the Hill ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lost Places Germany*

Abandoned Manor House by Northcraft Photographs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Eclipse,Ohio*

Sun Gazing by Dave, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*S.Giacomo in Tavella church*

S.Giacomo in Tavella church by luca agostini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Road To Nowhere,Iceland*

Road To Nowhere by Tony Sellen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*California, USA*

(California, USA, 2016) by Gimena Lo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Snowy nights*

Snowy nights by Austin Jordan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver*

Court by B H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Halloran Springs Road, Halloran Springs, California*

Halloran Springs Road, Halloran Springs, California by Bill Hamilton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tumski Bridge ( Love Bridge) in Wroclaw*

Tumski Bridge ( Love Bridge) in Wroclaw by Marcin Kopiec, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Erto, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

kitty in erto by bobinskiii, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*California*

In life, you're on your own. by wrongsam812, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turves, Ingland*

Thundering along. by David Pond, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gothenburg by Night*

Kompassen Gothenburg by Albin Bolt-Hansen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Poseidon by Night.*

Poseidon by Night. by Albin Bolt-Hansen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pasolini*

L'Italia nell'occhio critico di Pasolini # 1 by Giuseppe M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Clinton, MA*

Sin título by Mr. Tailwagger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lasalle Street Station Chicago, IL.*

LaSalle St Station entrance by Charlie Whipp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salt River, Phoenix.*

Behold a pale horse. by wrongsam812, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Marco,Venice*

venice viewed from the top of san giorgio maggiore by bobinskiii, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*South Spain*

Spanish Houses-BPH2478bw by Rob Blok, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*South-Africa*

zebra5 by renaud dehainaut, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Poland*

Katowice 2018 by Tomek Szczyrba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Low Sun-BP30494bw by Rob Blok, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*WM Duxford*

_DSC4878-3 by Ian Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia 2016 by Heather M Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Curitiba, Brazil*
An old building / Curitiba by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Villeurbanne, France*
Villeurbanne BW 2015 by Jean-Marc Celinan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Kota Kinabalu, Borneo, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Seychelles*
2013_Seychelles_landscapes_003 by Zoltán Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ancona, Italy*
Porto di Ancona by Simone Bianchelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Arma dei principi Tocco di Montemiletto by Eugenio Sollima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
FLORENCE - HAPPY SHOPPING IN PONTE VECCHIO 815m by paolo alias opaxir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kansas city (Missouri), U.S.A.*
KC Sky View by Coulton Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdynia, Poland*
Gdynia by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte MG Wl1067 by Wilson leonel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santo Domingo, Dominican republic*
Plazuela de Santo Domingo by JuanFGA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Coimbra by James Farrell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Best Of Buenos Aires Part 1 by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bamberg, Germany*
Bamberger Dom by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
Plaza Mayor de Salamanca by Alberto Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durnstein, Austria*
Dürnstein by Seweryn Habdank-Wojewódzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
IMG_9999 by NadineLange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Post Malmo Festival by Ulf Lundquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Chess by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne | AUS by Ben Voit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
DSCF3850 by llemmacs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nassau, Bahamas*
" Good Morning " by Poesis Po, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Underground I by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Italy, Genoa by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lahore, Pakistan*
IMG_2905 by Farhad Zulfiqar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Gaetano Berardi - Leeds united by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thun, Switzerland*
IMG_0219 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sabah, Malaysia*
3000_JFS_5167 by Yueh Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
X-Pro1-XF23mmF2 R WR-201703080005.jpg by Ahmad Abdalla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
#Altea #Alicante 2016 by Alvaro Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lugano, Switzerland*
Lugano by Mauro Morelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Seecel_1 by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Shooting from the hip by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
Untitled by Giorgos Zachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Retrato Urbano XXI / Urban Portrait XXI by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Travel_China_2017_41 by Andras Oravecz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bunker El Carmel Barcelona by Marlo MT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Anna by Randy Wei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Vilnius street-2 by Laimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
Cruzar el puente y no volver by David Correa Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Paseando por el Naschmarkt by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto - October 2018 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
A pyramid in the city by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Clouds over Chicago by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha buildings by Aron Mester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Out of this World IV Mar-22-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
break on through by Gerhard Körsgen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame de Paris by LuxFactory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The red makes it by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Moody day by Justin Saunders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Centro, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


Plaza de España VI by Eduardo S.G., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Centre, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*


Bordeaux by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Conseil des XV - Orangerie, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Kirche im Nebel by F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


"Raiders" KC-130 by Ross Dinsdale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cornwall, England*


No Access (Explored) by Lloyd Austin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Elsloo, Netherlands*


Historical Elsloo by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Puteaux, Ile-de-France, France*


Paris - La Défense by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice, France*


20181829 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jeju, South Korea*


Seogwipo Harbor by Peter Kim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*South Bank, London, England*


Underneath the Stars by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bangladesh Air Force*


F932: Bangladesh Air Force Chengdu F-7BG. by Shadman Samee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


ran20a 029.ARW by Markos Tsoukalas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Montlake, Seattle, Washington*


Garfield Tomb by Will Moneymaker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Oulchy-le-Château, Aisne, France*


Les Fantômes de Landowski by frediquessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
the city centre of Johannesburg by williwieberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*

Fascade by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*

Helsinki by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Fragata Sarmiento by natalia ceballos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Livorno, Italy*

Terrazza Mascagni by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit by alifawaz66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Clandestino Swing BN - Valladolid by Al Martín Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cebu, Philippines*
Untitled by VernieG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Mozambique*
*111# by Wisal Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cali, Colombia*
Paseo del Boulevard B7N by Francisco Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
moving with the times~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
SPb vs Red by Nikolay Bobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Street Vocalist by Steve Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Melges 24 EST Championship 2016 Kalev Yacht Club, Tallinn August 19-21 (c)Piret Salmistu by Melges Championships, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
P9130196-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saratov, Russia*
DSC_0067 by Azrael Dadashev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
Rabat Crossing by Paul Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
twelve seats by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
IMG_2795 by Makan Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aigues-Mortes, France*
Sur les remparts d'Aigues Mortes... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
SS Rotterdam. by Arjan van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Duncan Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Twinbrook Court, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
DSC_0851-15 by JooBayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
TRAMWAY PLACE DU COMMERCE by guilhem Doublet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
1 by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belem, Brazil*
Leticia-5 by Leonardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Manly village, Sydney 2018 #717 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goes, Holland*
When the color is gone... by Carol Huffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris.2017 by Johann Stemmler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A sprout of life in a bad year by Kevin Ronson, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Benidorm (SP)*


Train tracks by chel.h91, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


play it again by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jeju, South Korea*


Jeongbang Waterfall by Peter Kim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Thirst by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kemper, Muenster, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


münster city by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Washington*


14th Street Modern by Rex Block, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jaen, Andalusia, Spain*


Otoño en blanco y negro by Eduardo S.G., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Embsay & Bolton Abbey Steam Railway, North Yorkshire, England*


Embsay and Bolton Abbey Railway 25/11/2018 by TomNoble7, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Gateshead, Tyne and Wear, England*


100x/84 - Saltwell Towers, Gateshead, Tyne and Wear by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Hanoi, Vietnam*


on track by Derek Robison, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Premières neiges en montagne en novembre 2018, au 645z (Salève - France)49 copy by Stéphane Cazalet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Quicksilver Pro France 2018*

Floater - Gabriel Medina - Quicksilver Pro France 2018 by Jérôme Albugues, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jazz*

L1013344PSedit8654PSedit8662PSedit8664.jpg by Jorge Carrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Star of Berlin*

Star of Berlin&#55356;&#57119;&#55356;&#57119;&#55356;&#57119; by Abeja Dolly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia*

Labor Day-Philly Style by Pat Callahan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*De Jordaan, Amsterdam*

DETOUR by Menno Marrenga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philippines*

Pedicab by Brian Evans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Shooter*

DSCF3283 by Flavien Douret, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Japan*

iPhone XS Max 11.24.2018 street photo 1 by Yoshiyuki Uchida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Coca Cola Truck in Cardiff City Centre*

NOV09563J1BW by Jay Star, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*On the tube, London*

On the tube, London by johndouglassgoring2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kyoto*

Kyoto by Fabio Lugaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kagurazaka, Tokyo*

Kagurazaka, Tokyo by Fabio Lugaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nederland*

(s)oon by Rien van Voorst, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ostend, Belgium*

... by Rudi Vandeputte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ebisu, Tokyo*

Ebisu, Tokyo by Fabio Lugaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street artists amsterdam*

Artist and art by Pixilated Planet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Open now (Rotterdam)*

Open now (Rotterdam) by Annelies Mateman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

London by Tsuphil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kichijoji,Tokyo*

DSCF3134 Kichijoji Tokyo by Naoaki Miwa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marseille*

Marseille by Emiliano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Iceland*

Black beach by Djo Djo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vice Building in Griffintown*

Vice Building in Griffintown by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Norway Lapland*

Lapland by Malik Dahoui, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgium*

Transition by Sébastien Cossu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Underground Station in London/UK*

Smombies at Bakerstreet by frank_w_aus_l, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC6532 by Ngọc Tuyền Nguyễn Lê, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reflejos de la Torre Mayor by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Street by Anna Sikorskiy, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Perpignan,France*

Ancienne prison de Perpignan by MARIE BOUSQUET, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Södermalm, Estocolmo*

Concrete stairs by langgarn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

OKSF 241 by Oliver Klas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris, rue des Martyrs by Christian Dumont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris, France*

Big brother is watching you 5 by jeff Clouet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

Sin título by Fernando García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cologne Cathedral*

cologne cathedral by Georg Klein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cologne*

i have been remarked... by Georg Klein, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7425 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Ryan Chanman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The crouching man by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Descending by Steve Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
145b by Jiří Kocich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xewkija (Gozo), Malta*
Rotunda of Xewkija, Gozo by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels European Quarter - red traffic light by Peter Toporowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
HU Burg Vajdahunyad by night Budapest by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Deutschland*

After thunderstorm by Peter Toporowski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC*

coRner.jpg by Christopher Sears, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC*

crispMorn by Christopher Sears, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stantonbury*

337-365 School steps by David (MK), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*East Amana, Iowa*

The Barn In Amana by Daniel L, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Docklands, Melbourne, Victoria*

Pedestrian Bridge in Monochrome by Bob Shrader, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sweden*

e-pm2 13#155 by Anders Eliasson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mosel-Saar, Burg Eltz*

Burg Eltz by Thomas Meinersmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York*

Woman taking selfie by svensmail, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kirby Hall*

Kirby Hall by David (MK), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*French Alps*

Tunnel vision in black and white by Dan Ward, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stockholms Walkways (Swimming pool)*

Stockholms Walkways (Swimming pool) by frantisim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Holland*

Art Deco by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Sin título by Drew Ardary, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zagreb,Croatia*

Preparations by Zoran M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* Swiss Air Force*

Pilote de la Patrouille Suisse by Laurent Quérité, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mazilovo, Moscow*

1_DSC2279 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* Tenerife,Spain*

Tenerife. Desember 2015. by fnugry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Northeastern Illinois University, Chicago *

E1 Centre, Northeastern Illinois University, Chicago DSC01590-Edit by Nianci Pan, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New Haven, Connecticut*


Tom is unaware of me... by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jeju, South Korea*


OFF THE COAST OF SEOGWIPO by Peter Kim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*crow*


On the fence by Michael Siebold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


_DSC2411.jpg by Steve Banfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*White Sands, New Mexico*


White Sands, NM by david, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*York, England*


York Station by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


A Morning of Late Autumn by Hajime Kitamura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Groningen, Groningen, Netherlands*


2H4A3147BW by Wil de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Malmö, Sweden*


MALMO STREE ND BW 181125-35-H1021138 by Sven-Erik Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Ich bin breit! by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Las Condes, Santiago, Chile*


Floating by Rafael Baquedano Charad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


"Gone with the wind" by That70sGuy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Meadow Shopping Center*


Meadow Shopping Center Night, BW by Cindy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*


Traffic by Philippe de Feluy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Powder River by Ben Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Amboise, France*


Amboise, France by david, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tokyo, Japan*


Untitled, Tokyo by hiro "NK" Municch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Greenfield Village, Michigan*


20181125 026b by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Mavic-18 by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by French_landscape_photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown | San Francisco | USA by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Arturo Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Union march by Laurie M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Überlin by aperture one, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Paul Moody, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*First Snow Toronto*

First Snow Toronto by Laurie M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Los Angeles River*

The LA River - Black and White by Puckman2012, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Reflection*

... white illusion ... by *ines_maria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Algerie*

Sin título by djihad ammouche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sao Paulo,Brazil*

Requebra Foto: Marcus Cabaleiro Site: [url]https://marcuscabaleirophoto.wixsite.com/photos Blog: http://marcuscabaleiro.blogspot.com.br/ IIOIIOIIOIIOIIOIIOIIOII #marcuscabaleiro #pontadapraia #santos #sp #brasil #requebra #ressaca #mureta #árvore #onda #[/url] by Marcus Cabaleiro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Abu Dhabi*

Humans in Geometry by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Royal Pacific Hotel hong kong*

mirror mirror on the wall by wizard cg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shadows*

In the shadows of the Doge's colonnade by @manylaughs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Checking out the Babes on Las Ramblas by psinderbrand, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Copenhagen*

Framed by Thomas Toft, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amagerbro*

Circles. by Thomas Toft, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
*whiteBalls* by Marco Fanchini, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Templete*

Templete by Manuel Cañete Guerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oporto*

Fuente de León, Oporto by Manuel Cañete Guerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Through the Forest*

Through the Forest by andrea Erl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chitrakot waterfall*

chitrakot pano .. by Tapas Chaklader, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel in the fog by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Atomic Dome, Hiroshima*

Atomic Dome, Hiroshima by Neoflame, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street & Urban*

After the Rain by James Whatley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gülhane,İstanbul*

Kaplumbağa terbiyecisi_5 by mustafa aydogan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nature*

Rhino by Patrick ARFI, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
liquid way by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Military aircrafts*

Hornets (B&W military jets #10) by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Driven Forward by Jean Marc Zerafa, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridge*

smc PENTAX-DA 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 AL WR by Wladwald, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marche,Italy*

summer time in the Marche country.2 by Luciano Giuliodori, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban Photography*

hug the bunny by Fearghàl Nessbank, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Hard Climb by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Camins Al Grao, Valencia,Spain*_

Acceso sinuoso by Josema Torres Grifol, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street game*

Street game by Neoflame, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília, DF by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150515_024D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Walk in the park by butterflypond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF7344 by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Declan Prendiville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
View of Circular Quay from moving train by Victor Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Threesome by Torsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Fall in New York City. by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Upload by Dom Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venedig_Minox-106 by Holger Wahl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sta. Venera Old Church Celebration. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Intendant by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lines by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0062 copy by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Assaggio Ristorante ~ Seattle, Washington by Tom Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Angola*
Beautiful Precipice Angola by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Zara by Owen J Fitzpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River at Night by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Oferta sin demanda by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Stephen Huen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
She's On Fire by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Street car by Manuel Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Semarang, Indonesia*
Pagoda by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vientiane, Laos*
Vientiane street food by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante, rainy day by Daniel Chodusov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay -Singapore by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Independence Mall, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ronda di giorno by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Advent Zagreb_Ricoh GR by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Shooting from the hip by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Quartier de la Martinière. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
a black beauty by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
"No Way Welcome. Wolfsschanze" by Gudzovsky Photography #no #way #welcome #wolf #Wolfsschanze #odessa #ukraine #supernatural #sky #freud #ruins #wall #window #bw #lands #spirit #spiritual #mystery #mystic #place #mysticplace #abandoned by info, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
A bicyclette by philippe kling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
stop by szamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J0222 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
The Spirit of Detroit by Twenty Two North Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2018_0901_19003500 by Corentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI - the vertical city. by reginald senior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Beynac, France*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0058-3 by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Untitled by Os *****, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Lubiana by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Confederation by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands Hotel by andrekarl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DMU_4939_DM by Fotowentura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*

High Society by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Life in Lebanon as tensions increase by Karl Badohal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
_MG_5902 by G-rom Flayosc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Rush by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Antofagasta. by Mafe González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Fort Duquesne Bridge by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cleveland, U.S.A.*
Cleveland Skyline B/W by Brad Hartig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
Pisa by Osvaldo Vezzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Puma by Eduard Gorobets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Black and White by Philip Sehlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki, April 2018 by jmkorhonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
When anything goes dark, remember there will always be light side by side ☺ . . . . . #indonesia #jakarta #surabaya #igers #ig #iglife #photography #photographer #city #cityscape #thankyou #bw #photoshoot #blackwhite #blackandwhite #citybreak #tour #:wink by Raymond Halim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Roaming the streets of Rijeka by Ana and Sergej, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Córdoba by Lucas Ternynck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Perspective of the Palace of Culture and Science by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Debrecen, Hungary*
2015.05.03. Debrecen by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Campus Woudestein 4 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
28-1-6 by Andrew Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne | AUS by Ben Voit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago Callejero Nocturno 14 by carlos.navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Granville Island Bridge by Andrew Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
A family on the street by Mario Aprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
liSboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Cuba.07-96 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavík from the Perlan by Marko Vallius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
“New” (1965) City Hall by Viejito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentor, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Ols Govett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid B&W by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
views of Algeirs in B&W by Ian Chioukh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Carabinieri Roma Fiat Punto by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
B1008772BW by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
IMGP8581 by ::: N.J.G. :::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chennai, India*
The swing! by Santhosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Verso Piazzetta Reale by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
toulon by jean luc moreau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fukuoka, Japan*
Kisenosato preparing for the musubi no ichiban by Mel Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Las Vegas-13.jpg by Rick Rebb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dortmund, Germany*
Dortmund city at night #monochromephotography #monochrome #bnw #dortmund #cityview #cityscape #streetphotography #street #blackandwhite #night #OnePhotoAday by sarapukdee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Buckingham Fountain by Steve Kuenstler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0397 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Mini Eiffel Towers by Dirk Sonniksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Livraison - 2018 by Rui Figueiredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
CSI-75 Prefecture Paris Volkswagen Passat by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cambodia*


The ravages of time by Jack Norhe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brisighella, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Via Degli Asini, Brisighella by Paul Howard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Brave by Neil Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Workington, England*


Workington Sunday Randoms by Russell W Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Young love... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Citybike by Jarl-Erik Storesund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainy Crossing by Aaron Allen Rogers Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio De Janeiro . Artexpreso . Jan 2018 66 by artexpreso rodriguezudias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The spot for the shot by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSC05338 by gael le brun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
_C020043_01 by Paul_sk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
De bon matin , nous laissons les travailleurs de Venise by daniele buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Le saut - The jump by Pascal Franche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
DSC_0145 by Joe Maffia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1341D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
63570015 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholms Walkways (The City lights Conductor) bws by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
042-B&W by lgotarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brzezinka, Lesser Poland, Poland*


Auschwitz 2—Birkenau by Philip, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Bisseuil, Champagne-Ardenne, France*


Tenebrous time by ZeGaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Fontanka Embankment by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Katarina church in Stockholm, Sweden 22/6 2007. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Alignement by Chris M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Fila interminable by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainy Crossing by Aaron Allen Rogers Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Schönhauser Allee. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago. Millennium Park. by Tduane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
people and pigeons by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
City lights by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Paddington Station. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Luca Scandroglio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta - Valletta Street by Bernard Montebello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Recent trip to Dubai, shot with a Fuji xt20 with a fuji35mm f2, samyang 12mm f2 or a fuji 55-230 and a Sony a7 MK1 with a samyang 35mm f2.8 by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 15 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Unknown place









https://photographers.ua/photo/bespechnyy-ezdok-1213493/


----------



## djole13

*Avenay-Val-d'Or, Champagne-Ardenne, France*


Above the clouds by ZeGaby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ofen, Budapest, Hungary*


Parliament by day by Philip, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Newcastle, England*


Grey's monument by Lee Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Howick, England, United Kingdom*


Low Stead Links by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg Alter Markt by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Vila Real, Portugal*


Monumentos Nacionais. Vila Real, Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


the gherkin between ... by Heinz Kren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Thailand*


Floating Market by Jme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oro-Medonte, Ontario, Canada*


Making snow by wessexman...(Mike), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Whitby. England*


Whitby by mick cooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília nº2 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_465D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
74780027 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholms Walkways (Waiting for the miracle) by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle de la Gran Vía, Madrid. (papel) by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Bondi Beach Sydney Series 37 by Norman Orly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
_MG_6314 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
AirAsia Indonesia by Fadzreen Kamaruddin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Au marché by Ali Mhd, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*NYC*









https://photographers.ua/photo/chayka-1210602/


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
Beetle. Way to go. by Thor Hilmarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salinas, Ecuador*
Salinas, Ecuador by pccons16, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kosice, Slovakia*
Kosice by Maroš H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
The march by joulipatchouli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Untitled by Alejandro Bibiloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Untitled by jraffo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint John, Canada*
Old Light House by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Old Berlin Subway 588 CII by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Never look back. by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Visible by Vincent Gal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Mark Bayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Intramuros by Christian Hoemke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
L1000283-5 by VictorLiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
img392 拷貝 by 李承恩, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Texting by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Amazing Spiderman by MF[FR], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
BMW Headquarters by BW Fine Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johor Bahru, Malaysia*
Still Waiting by syish adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phuket, Thailand*
parachute. by Utsav Mitra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
The best way to pay for a lovely moment is to enjoy it by Abdallah Al Banawi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Un 592 a su llegada a la estacíon de Alicante by Diego Leon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Maiden's Tower by Süleyman Dereköy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Quartier de la Martinière. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Out on a winter day by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, France*
Shoes by Fabrice JAUME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
(Deep Lunge) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viseu, Portugal*
Viseu a portuguese city built with /and on Granite by Pedro Ribeiro Simões, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Grønland, Oslo. Black and white. by OLA GJETHAMMER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Flow 2 by Patrick Caracas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Life In Black & White by Glen Carpenter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
East by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Royal Guards of Souq Waqif by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal City Hall by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Reindeer by James Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Island2018_BW0087 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
City of blinding lights... by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
B1182?-1-1 by Phil Cifone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Parc de l'Espanya Industrial - at dusk by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Troublesome pigeons by Sara Zanella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
On a retrouvé la Géode - roguierphotos.com by roguier photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Passing Through by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rio de San Giacomo da l'Orio by Alexander Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Aerial view of Dubai City by SALMAN AHMED, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge, Budapest by Zoltán Max, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Century City, Los Angeles, California by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Mountie at Ottawa by Ken Morris Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Lion's Head from Table Mountain by Stephen Bartels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
Sapporo TV Tower by Jared Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
By night by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
sh by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver by D. Koyanagi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020360 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Rua Nova do Carvalho 1 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Samenscholingsplaats voor paaltjes. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
A Night in Sydney . by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
World Trade Center Oculus Transportation Hub - NYC by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
fantasmas by Jc Barraza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Yellow by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
!0,000 Windows. Windsor, ON. by Paul Thibodeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
_DSC0070 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
And the beacon stays alone..... by Ash K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly Skyline BW by Brian Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
The Duomo by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Walking The Line by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by I m Peace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
רחוב טברסקי by urish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm...b/n by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Shooting from the hip by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, France by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rhodes town streets (Rhodes island), Greece*
Streets of Rhodes Town by Its all about a bit of this and that, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
REM18-0171483 by Anatolii Niemtsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
MONACO by PhotoMich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cesky Krumlov, Czech Republic*
Cesky Krumlov by MC Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
SIENA by PhotoMich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piran, Slovenia*
Tartini Square by james_haliburton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lublin, Poland*
Lublin by Agnieszka Kamyszek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw by Michał Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Drive in by Benjamin Deforge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Powell Street B&W 9973 by edgar ediza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Korean Kimchi(Cabbage) by Nathan Synghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
So far from the supermarket by Drole2tadorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
OSLO STREET PHOTOGRAPHY by Riccardo Maremmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
CCR Review 100 - Nikon F6 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Never mind The Old Brit by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
RainyChicago by j i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
In Step by jswigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8475 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Livraison - 2018 by Rui Figueiredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, Autumn 2017 by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
in love by swig filz felt feutre foto, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg

I don't usually shoot B&W but this scene was begging for it. 

Reflecting Fountains by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Las Palmas*


Bike errands: the marble faun re-visited. by Roberto Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*France*


Najac by Eddy Allart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Newcastle, England*


St James’s Park by Lee Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Helensburgh Pier Car Park, United Kingdom*


62/52: Sunshine over Helensburgh by David Watts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Keltakangas, Kymenlaakso, Finland*


Refueling every evening for my workmate that drives nights. So he dont need first stop to fueling. by Toni Puolatie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Barcelona*


Les quatre columnes by CarmeCL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Venice, Italy*


Ponte Pasqualigo by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Franz-Josef-Strauss Airport, Bavaria, Germany*


Smallness by p2-r2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Grand, Utah, United States*


Power Rock & Jet Stream by John Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*England*


Crossley park ,Ripley, by mick cooke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Bir-hakeim bridge by Michaela Balu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Which Way Now? by Lindsey S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Newcastle, England*


Boat on the Tyne. by Lee Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sit in by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Aerial view of Dubai City by SALMAN AHMED, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
End Of The Line by Stuart Mckiggan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sete, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Port de plaisance de Sète by Christian Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mesa Junction, Pueblo, Colorado*


Snow at Pueblo Union Depot by Chris May, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scotland*


Stormie Dornie (Explore 09/12/18 #4) by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Samphanthawong Khwaeng, Bangkok, Bangkok*


Along the Maitri Chit Road by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*bagpipe*


Zampognari by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chateau, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*


Pittsburgh by Scott Betz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Montréal, Canada*


Amphitrite, Centre de Commerce Mondial by Claude Trudel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Newcastle, England*


Catch the bus by Lee Bryant, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Michigan*


The North Pole Express 03 by Bill Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*La Defense Heliport, Ile-de-France, France*


Le CNIT by DANIEL HACHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
801A9562 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Black and White Beirut Nights by George Zahm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_01263 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Renzo Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Langs elva 03-3b by Sverre E Henriksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les pavés de Passy. Paris, nov 2018 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Aquatics Centre by jameslf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal Transportation by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Windows By Night by Quentin Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0058-3 by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Michigan*


The North Pole Express 01 by Bill Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*France, Bretagne*


Château de Vitré, Ille et Vilaine, Bretagne by Claude Trudel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*La Defense Heliport, Ile-de-France, France*


Sous la Grande Arche by DANIEL HACHE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*La Baneza, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Dinosaurio (343/365) by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


ropes in december by David J. DeCenzo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Venice, Italy*


Uno sguardo sotto il ponte by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sete, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Viking Sun (ship, 2017) by Christian Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Rete riflessa by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Austin Texas*


People on the Street by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Montreal, Canada*


Rue Saint-Laurent by Night by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Odessa, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/KonstantinTkach/


----------



## djole13

*Sully-sur-Loire, Centre region, France*


Château de Sully-sur-Loire by DANIEL HACHE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Barcelona, Spain*


Barcelona, Spain by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Montréal, Canada*


Amphitrite, Centre de Commerce Mondial by Claude Trudel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*French Alps*


Haute Giffre by Josh Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London*


Girl with a Dolphin by Dan Elms, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Okayama, Japan*


Untitled by Ko Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


2018-12-10_08-47-07 by fausto fondelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Venice, Italy*


Dall'Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Grand, Utah, United States*


Balanced Rock by John Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Quartier de Notre-Dame, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Notre Dam 1 by Alex Berman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
20181227 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline by José Miguel Serna, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm_SAS_5003 by Stefan Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Buzerkeley.712630 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Dalí by Valeria Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
9868-2 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Frankfurter Tor, Berlin. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
East by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Carrer d'Allada vermell / Calle de los campos de ajos rojos by Esteban Onofre Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Red by BBIANCA18, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/kiev-dekabr-vecher-metel-1214758/


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris,Place des Vosges by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Vélos rouges by Simon East, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DHL Delivery in Venice by Gary Cadman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Ice or rock? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Delayed arrival of the Christmas Tree by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zimnyaya-parkovaya-traditsionnaya-1214805/


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Manfredi Caracausi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Under*

under by motocrissy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Guggenheim*

Guggenheim black & white by Inigo Montes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*STREET PASSION*

DSC07244 by drhussamm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ankara, Turkey*

The village by Carlos Casela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taiwan, Taipei*

Black City by 涂 一休, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boston*

The city by Norbert Stoop, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo*

Intersection by Kenji Taniguchi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tübingen*

Tübingen Haaggasse by Signore Aceto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sidney*

Sin título by David Schram, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Mary's Church Gdansk*

St Mary's Church Gdansk by Andreas Vollen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

Black and White City by LENORE HOLT-DARCY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo*

tokyo by kwon hyeokjun, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pigeons*

black and white by george alexandris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgium*

Anvers by Thierry Van Regemoorter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brisbane, Australia*

DSCF1963 - Version 2 by Morris Zawada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

The big wheel panorama by vinnie saxon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Tourists at the piazzale michelangelo by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*California*

Don't forget the bride!! by Chris M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Arno River, Florence, Italy*

Theirs was the laughter in the winding stream, and in between by .Luis SoTo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong*

urban jungle by Gregory Rohan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Majaelrayo-Guadalajara*

El abandono y el olvido. by Juan Andrés Fuentes Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Manchester, England*


City Lines by VisualTheatrics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Montréal, Canada*


Direction Côte-Vertu by Claude Trudel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Street Photography*


© Luis Muñoz by lmgemail, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Barcelona, Spain*


Arenas de Barcelona, Plaça d'Espanya, Barcelona, Spain by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Wyoming*


Old Friends by Chad Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, Paris, France*


Notre Dame by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ostend, Belgium*


PHI_2390 by Philippe Meyers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cologne, Germany*


Cologne Cathedral by Seen Through My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kaski, West, Nepal*


Annapurna - Nepal by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Lüneburg Heath, Germany*


Bank auf dem Weg zum Wilseder berg by Inge & Hermann Heistermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC3569 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A day in CDMX downtown by Zuka Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stokholm at night by Umakanth Thirugnanam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Guardia Real by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Nights in B&W by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Push it" Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Lourve by Anthony Surace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Battersea, Drama Added by Christian Leyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Enigmi nell'oscurità by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Ave Maria by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grande Braderie D'Ixelles No. 3, Brussels, Belgium, 2018 by Steve G. Bisig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Andrea Frenda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Bridge Night by foie gras, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1215153/


----------



## christos-greece

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*
Peace Ave. by Life on the streets / JP Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
"Milan" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris la nuit by Chris Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London, UK by Alexander Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Tears After the Rainbow by Tommaso Buracchi2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"The Mannequins" by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Red Umbrella by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest parliament night v2 by foie gras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The Shard at Night by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
STOP! by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
DSCF1648 by Juliana Tomasini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dakar, Senegal*
Netherlands - Amsterdam 2015 - Amsterdam Dakar Challenge by Miklos Palko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle in BW by Natal..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
L1002297.jpg by Aliwton Carvalho Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arles, France*
Entre ombre et lumière by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Everett (Washington), U.S.A.*
Riverside Roof 5 by Steve Walser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sitges, Spain*
DSCF7252 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Platform at Night,Baku, Azerbaijan - 2016 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
ALMATY by Станислав Stanislav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Haven (Connecticut), U.S.A.*
Getting Directions by John Hart, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*West End, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Argyle House, Dùn Èideann/ Edinburgh, 1968 by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Greenfield Village*

20181125 013b by Ron Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ballon*

lr_street by Ladislav Rombald, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*University of Teesside*

University of Teesside by mycoil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Luca (Bologna)*

San Luca (Bologna) by Okmarjx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architect*

The Pavillion! by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frozen night*

It's snowing by Wojciech Polewski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Danmark*

Incarnation on the main staircase by Rainer Ralph, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*White rhino*

IMG_8130 by Anette Skomsøy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Irrigation Dormant*

Irrigation Dormant by Russ Kerlin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sevilla,Spain*

Sin título by meri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dundee City, Scotland*

V and A Dundee 2 by Gary Cantwell, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Stadtteil Karlstadt, Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


into the sky by Bernd Obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lincoln, Colorado, United States*


Lonley Windmill by Scott Book, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Montreal, Canada*


Rue University Downtown Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


2018-12-17_08-56-14 by keith foster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Thailand*


Landscape Thailand by ♥siebe ©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ostend, Belgium*


PHI_2481 by Philippe Meyers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cowie, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Untitled by Dave Morrow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oregon*


foot bridge by sebboh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Fez, Morocco*


Fez Medina by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Carbon Works, Detroit, Michigan*


Chesapeake and Ohio L-2 4-6-4 No. 313 built by Baldwin Locomotive Works bld/n 73536 at Detroit Michigan October 9th 1948 by Mike Snow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Castle by brettoppenheimer19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by vadim braydov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_8704 by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Two on a bench in Kungsträdgården, Stockholm Sweden 10/8 2017. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Castañas Asadas en Gran Vía by Xabel Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Skatebaord With Shirt by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto (35mm film) by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Centro de Rio by Jorge Concha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City December 2018 #nyc #newyork #city #bigapple #empirestate #cityscape #blackandwhite #noir #night #streetshots #street #city #metropolis #travel by tim.smith2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris in black and white by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto by Günter Leitenbauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Three by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
I'll pretend I can't see you by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth

taken by sqooth


----------



## calatravavx

*Horse*

The Gentle Giant guards his windmill by Guy Vanhulle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* Jordan Lake, North Carolina, USA*

The nature of reality by E Bean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ville de Tours*

Rédemption avant la fin d'un monde !!! by François Tomasi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Waves*

Watching the waves roll in by diana woodhouse, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cambodge*

Koh Ker by Eric Dupin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jodhpur*

9T5A7002.jpg by Alfred Jensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The bamboo forest in Arashiyama.*

Light up by Andrew Allan Jpn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cyclist in Paris*

Cyclist in Paris by hassan bensliman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brazil*

The church by Carlos Casela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rain*

Walk On By 352/365 by John Penberthy ARPS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thames side building near Tower Bridge.London*

Anchor Brewhouse by alicejack2002, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Greece*

Under The Sun... by Constantinos Alpha, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Deer*

Sin título by Kevin Bol, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Countryside, Sete Lagoa*

Dead tree by Carlos Casela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Aircraft at Airshows*

А-50 by Vadim Zhuravskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gallipolli, Puglia, Italia*

Portolano Trattoria by Gotan Da, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
singapore_trip_201703-6 by Satoshi Shigaraki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Wat Ratchanadda, Wat Saket and the Cityscape of the old area of Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151213_0556D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cineteca Nacional, Coyoacán. México. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Slussen, Stockholm by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
libre / ocupado by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Thru a library Window by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Girls in Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City December 2018 #nyc #newyork #city #bigapple #empirestate #cityscape #blackandwhite #noir #night #streetshots #street #city #metropolis #travel by tim.smith2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Abandonné... by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Join us by Simon Crubellier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Klostergarten mit romanischen Kreuzgang / Monastery garden with romanesque cross-way by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central Station Brussels by Jean Cuvelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
drama in the city - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Risen bridge and someone's yacht by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City Walk Stockholm by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Salesforce Tower by Jack Parrott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Empire State kind of day*

Empire State kind of day. by Jeff Hamm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

les Flamands by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cordoba,Spain*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Las Palmas, Canary Islands, Spain*


Triumph Bonneville by Roberto Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Domenico Belfiore‎ by listante monocromatico, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


Untitled by 霆展 黃, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Washington*


Power lines and Windmills by Marlowe Fenne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Monte, Cantabria, Spain*


Centro Botín by Armando Mejía, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Downtown Cleveland, Cleveland, Ohio*


The last Nickel Plate Road Steamer by Mike Snow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Machu Picchu*


Machu Picchu by Jérémie Dias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kilchurn Castle, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Kilchurn Castle by Bernd Obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


DSC_0164 by Natalie Polyakova, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Sete, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Canal de Sète by Christian Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's gardens by night, Singapore*
Gardens by the Bay 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Supremo Tribunal Federal, por Patricia Gontijo — com Patricia Gontijo em Esplanada dos Ministérios. by Patricia Gontijo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A day in CDMX downtown by Zuka Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_5547-Pano by Caitlin Hoesly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza Mayor. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Carnival Spirit Cruise Ship docked at Circular Quay by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
P9140268-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macon, France*
579 by Cristiana Chivarria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arles, France*
Arènes d'Arles by http://arnaudballay.wix.com/photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
the red seven by Johannes Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
cape town cape of good hope black and white by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salt Lake City (Utah), U.S.A.*
Bright City Night by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Near Petit Jean State Park (Arkansas), U.S.A.*
Fog Rising, Study I. by Kelly Shipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Spain*
Torre de la Calahorra by Fco. Javier Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Harbor by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Redding or Wedding? by Frank Tasche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
En Rouge et Noir by Julien Widemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Street art by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane, Qld, Australia by David Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Bourke Street by R. Major, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Oferta sin demanda by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Gastown night lights by Carol Nixon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
栄 • Around Sakae by Jon-Fū, the写真machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Arcade by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana Classic Cars by Carlos Aleman - SJUAP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kosice, Slovakia*
Fiat500 by Gyorgy Kulcsar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Ready for Takeoff by Matt Molloy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Puerto de mar by Josevi Parra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Maiden's Tower by Süleyman Dereköy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Quartier de la Martinière. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
DSC_0301_FB by Tommy Terziotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Bridge between Grønland and Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Winnipeg Black and White by Catherine Sproat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Teddy bear by Chris M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Untitled by Eliseo Márquez Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
ohne Schirm by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
LaSalle Street by Kenny Chmielewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai uae water fountains black and white by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Under the Pyramid, Paris France by Dan KARTONO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Girl in cafe, Paris 2015 by Jon Leahy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Nov 2018 by Stephane PELEAU, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Weihnachten Luzern *

Jesuitenkirche by Stefan Heer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paranapiacaba - Brazil*

Rainy Day by Melleiro, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara city, Mexico by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 by John Ragai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Moped by Andrew Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Style On The Mile by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
street Lviv 3 by Vitaly Kravchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena, Colombia • November 2015 by J.J. Starr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Texas), U.S.A.*
A Graveled Road Leading off to Peaks of the Sierra del Carmen (Black & White, Big Bend National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Phone photographer by Gert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Urumqi, China*
Untitled by danielplummer1989, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Raouché. Beirut. by Sara#Violet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Heidelberg by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Brazil*
dmk0631oc22 by -G*G*G-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Verona, Italy*
a street and a girl by Ady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
She, Fountain. by Gure Elia http://www.sthendalsyndrome.com/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Coruña, Spain*
Puerto de La Coruña, Galicia by Gregorio Puga Bailón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guaymas, Mexico*
crucero en guaymas 2014 by Agustin juan Pérez Barrón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Harbin, China*
Harbin by Alex technickov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
Bremen by erik Rehorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
2 by Christophe DM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Singapore, Marina Bay Sands by Claus-Henning Köhne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beauvais, France*
Rue du 27 juin (Beauvais) by Carlos Sainz-Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
All lined up.... by Chris W., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
The birds by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Shooting from the hip by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, France by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
IMG_5763 by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
The actress by Michael Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Good morning Oslo by Mona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
5222-xtol-2016-09-04-0014 by Andrei Alekseiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
From the Altes Museum by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Eureka & Noe [II] by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Family trip by Gerhard Körsgen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Ceyhun Jay Isik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Urban Patterns by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
architecture by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2016-63 by Scott Warnock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Abandonné... by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
l'homme au chapeau by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Conquest of Luxembourg or New New Zealand by Alix Choma Bex, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shadows and Moods*

Laetitia Gossard by Corridor Elephant, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Away*

Away by chris van dolleweerd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stairchase*

going down by Andrea Migliarini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco Cal. USA*

comité de bienvenida. by 3mb.o, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*South Hill, Ithaca, New York*

Buttermilk Falls Attracting Photographers in the Snowfall by Alex Gladshtein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*City Geometry*

City Geometry 2 by El_Drragon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malte*

Partons la mer est belle by JFLX BCR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Westminster*

Reflection Confusion 357/365 by John Penberthy ARPS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York*

New YorkBW0567 by Harri Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cemetery*

Posąg aniołowy w cmentarzu by Wilkowski Photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Red rock stockport*

Red rock stockport by compo38, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Totontepec, mixe, Oaxaca.*

Pollos para la posada by Marcos Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice Beach*

IMG_2858 by Jim Donaway, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Sin título by Drew Ardary, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Arizona*

20181223 003b by Ron Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alone*

Air. by Canad ADRY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cambodge*

Cambodge8901 by jean DAMIENS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Metrostation*

Metrostation by karen s. Bellevue, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nagarkot- Népal*

Sin título by Tsuphil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Vietnam*_

Vietnam5794 by jean DAMIENS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streets of Lyon*

Sin título by Jonathan J Verdier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fish Street Hill, City Of London*

Me, Myself And I by John Kortland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Commuters*

London Commuters by hardikamin112, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Drawbridge by night*

Drawbridge by David Stegmann, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Lubiana by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
_MG_5902 by G-rom Flayosc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Rush by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Antofagasta. by Mafe González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Moody Skies 13Dec2018 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
20171005-Armn-2-11 by Selina Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC6762 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
13 September 2015 (7) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_5314 by Caitlin Hoesly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Puerta del Sol by Francisco Jose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Tram, Oslo. by OLA GJETHAMMER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by 4one6, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
kids_pedrinhas1 by Marcos Santana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
L1004522.jpg by Adrian Mojica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Promenade en famille by Alain Lébé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Craperture91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice city lines bnw by juhwie.foto - PROJECT: LEIDENSCHAFT-LICH-T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*De Redin tower, Malta*
IMG_0075 copy 1 B&W by Pavel Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
At the Christmas Market by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Life in greyscale by Farhan Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest-4166 by Louis Ramsay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
LRM_EXPORT_20180103_183643 by Guillermo Silva Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
2017-12-26_11-53-18 by Andrzej MadPole Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
16drb0054 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Two on a bench in Kungsträdgården, Stockholm Sweden 10/8 2017. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSC2580 by streetMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Church of Our Lady before Týn by Martin Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de açúcar by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City December 2018 #nyc #newyork #city #bigapple #empirestate #cityscape #blackandwhite #noir #night #streetshots #street #city #metropolis #travel by tim.smith2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Dipanjan Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Christmas 2018 London 107 by Markos Tsoukalas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
The calm before the storm by mariapicco00, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Blocks by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Got My Brussels for Christmas by Paul Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, photo taken with LG G6 by KaeriRin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Yunyu Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Ijsselstein, Holland*
2016_0625_13002800.jpg by Edwin BongSan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
a step forward by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Sandra Engstrom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bhumibol Bridge by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Encrucijada by Xavier Fedi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Gozo, Malta*
Azure Window by Craig Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
Kick! by Jimmy Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdynia, Poland*
Amaze Me by gorelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
AR201155 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Niigata, Japan*
King Bay [ Bundaberg Port ] by jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clermont-Ferrand, France*
View of Clermont-Ferrand from the Parc de Montjuzet by Michael C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Selfies In Dam Square by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*
This must be love by Dilian Velev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Engelbrektsgatan, Göteborg, 2011 by biketommy999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Heinz Field by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Saint-Laurent by Night by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
017 by tommy kuo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Lightning Storm, Croatia by Oliver Joe McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Red with black and white by AMFotografie101, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
IMG_4486 by Diana Durán Ferrer (instagramddoublelick), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Park - Crown Fountain by Dan Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Contrasts in the city of black gold by carolin.lyybek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont des Arts by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel-Tower Wide-Angle by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*









https://stepbystep-hdr.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_010 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC6064 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
silent partner by Guillaume Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-Slussen by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
libre / ocupado by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Beautiful Istanbul by Hunkar Salci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Christmas In New York_Rockefeller Center Angels by 161 Photography by 161 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Ile St Louis by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSC_0526 bw 7x5 300 by Paul Chappell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Punta della Dogana14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Le Coffre by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metro life. #mydubai #cityscape #dubai #uae #skyscrapers #restlessdubai #instadaily by Plhong Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Anyone Want A Ride? by Tee Cee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


Together you're not alone by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Raymondm MS Courthouse circa 1857-59 [Explored] by Larry Mc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Priwall Peninsula, Luebeck, Schleswig-Holstein*


Priwallfähre "Priwall IV" / Priwall-ferry `Priwall IV` by Lichtabfall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Foto di Mariuccia Preziuso by ArchiMinimal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


84 A443 DTR Leyland Tiger Paramount 3200 C49F Moxons Blackpool 7-4-84 by Edward Busst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Munster, Germany*


Münster street by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Parigi N. 7 - 2018 by Emanuele Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flying Scotsman*


Flying Scotsman by keith bannister, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lake Taupo, New Zealand*


Tokaanu Wharf (explored) by Jean-Marie Will, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Chelsea, London, England*


Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*County Durham , UK*

Barnard Castle . by wayman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

Children enjoying bubbles - Kaohsiung, Taiwan by Street FOOTOGS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

Legs by Gerard Mahieu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto*

CAMARO by Dave GRR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*River House, 52nd St. and E. River, New York City*

River House, 52nd St. and E. River, New York City. Shore line with clouds. December 1931. by Britt Fuller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Eiffel in the fog*

Eiffel in the fog by Karma Jigme, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 15 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Avenay-Val-d'Or, France*

Above the clouds by ZeGaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg Alter Markt by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Angola*
Boats, Black n White by rhenan zeus vive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
Mixed-Mode Sapporo Station with Naomi by Stuart Rankin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Indianapolis, U.S.A.*
EMN_0447-2 by Erik Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
Colmar, France by MJ Rodock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Carefree Like Balloons by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Urban scene w/pedestrians and tram. by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Feeling in the pink by VigileVigile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Movement Music Festival, Detroit by Akhil Kalepu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stavanger, Norway*
Old Stavanger by Chris Fay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Dancing queen by Łukasz Łatwiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
last shot in the camera from holiday trip by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Gastown night lights by Carol Nixon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
La Habana by Ander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Atentos by Sergio2R Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Lines of Suleymaniye by Süleyman Dereköy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Gold by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal, the giant Ferris wheel by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
City Blur by Leah Kling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Vajdahunyad Castle by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cheshire*

Mist on the meadows by Idreamofpies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam by Matthias Ripp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Opéra Bastille*

Opéra Bastille by Olivier Pouzin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

phylarmonie abstract by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nebraska*

050716 - Wray Colorado Tornado (B&W) by Dale Kaminski (10,000,000 Views), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Diego,California*

Arches by Zack Abbey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*McKellar Ontario.*

Village Life - Cattle Drive. 1970's by John Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Katowice, Poland.*

Katowice, Poland. by Wojtek Mszyca, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Alicante --- Spain*

Ornamentos urbanos - Urban ornaments by Julián Pastor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sensō-ji , Tokyo*

Sensō-ji , Tokyo by J Alan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Luxembourg*

Place d'Armes (Luxembourg) by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

2014♣008 by ruggero ranzani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

paris... by andrea linss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*England*

City life. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Denver,Colorado*

Denver - Colorado - USA by Burkhard Kohnert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Divers*

Ombres & lumières by geolabidouille, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ziguinchor,Senegal*

En barca dos by César González Muntión, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Second Temple of Hera, Paestum*

Second Temple of Hera, Paestum by Patrick Vennari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marocco*

Mosque of Hassan II-Casablanca by Maurizio Cardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wadi Rum desert (Jordan)*

Desierto de Wadi Rum (Jordania) by Carlos Arriero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Grand Union Canal, Milton Keynes*

On The Water by Nigel Cox, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

School time by Karma Jigme, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stockholms Walkways*

Stockholms Walkways (Dream about the castle) by frantisim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pont Britannia Bridge, Anglesey, North Wales*

Pont Britannia Bridge, Anglesey, North Wales by Patrick Higgins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Abruzzo,Italy*

Calascio by giuseppe contino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sea*

Lamp by Konstantinos Mantidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tel Aviv*

Broken by Konstantinos Mantidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Prague*

Never Ending ... by Marco Palmieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Sasso Barisano, Matera, Basilicata, Italy by Patrick Vennari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scilla, Reggio Calabria*

Scilla, Reggio Calabria by Angelo Colo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Playtime by Xícara de Café, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow City 29 by Pavel Koptsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by Rickard Brandt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza Mayor by Trinidad Quito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
00347-242 by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La Cathédrale "La Major", Marseille... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
The streets of... Grenoble #32 by Richard Tostain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Dock Traffic Office by Wendy Adele Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
RainyChicago by j i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8475 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, Autumn 2017 by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Under the Pyramid, Paris France by Unleash The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Nono1er, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ruin in the canyon*

Ruin in the canyon by Randy Herring, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scotland*

bru by Dave Morrow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street photography*

4453 by obyda elhalwagy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Silhouette*

Catch me if you can! by Guido Klumpe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano*

Mailand Navigli 2 bw by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bullstreet, South Carolina*

Abandoned South Carolina Mental Hospital- Private Room Fireplace by that_damn_duck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Winter in Liberec*

Winter in Liberec by Albert Aschl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Calabria,Italy*

Libertà by Angelo Colo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Las Vegas, Nevada, USA.*

Compartmentalization of the wealthy by Wayne S. Grazio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hand put on Paris*

Main mise sur Paris. Hand put on Paris by RAFFRAY Serge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Onofre, California*

The mist crawls from the sea like some primordial phantom of romance by .Luis SoTo., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Fire Detail Unit by David Erdman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Black & white #BlackAndWhite #Monterrey #NuevoLeón #México ⚫⚪ by lizethgarcia2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Umbrellas by Axl Vizcaino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Intersections by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Santa is among us by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by Rickard Brandt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
bbp by Tim Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
035 -1vibbwfwlcon1stpf by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro 1758 by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-59 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Surreal Barcelona by marino seys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris_Montmartre by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The London Bus by filippo.zanei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
watch her step by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand-Place, Brussels by fuzul basci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia silhouette by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Walk by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BX-FLOW - Antonio Ponte by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Tram by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Freedom Bridge by Maciek Bisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Afterglow by duaneho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Центральная торговая улица Хамра. Бейрут, Ливан by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
IMG_20181230_221720 by revazrezo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Fila interminable by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
T-Central tram on a Snowy Night, Stockholm, SW by Sami SMATI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Estampa urbana Navideña by RaGeDaOs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
IMG_20180525_213945 by David Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
0324-29 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Paróquia by Caio Sabadin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New YorkBW0612 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Place de la Bourse by Geoffroy65, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Alan Adamson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rio e Fondamenta dei Mendicanti by Michele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Benjamin Valsler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Going up by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Winnipeg Black and White by Catherine Sproat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*
IMG_6428 by Joana G Berwanger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
DSCF1669 by Juliana Tomasini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Myk Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Tlaquepaque, Mexico by Shane Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Samara, Russia*
Catholic Church by Roman Gapeenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Culturas distintas, todas personas by Alejandro Ruiz Fernández de Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sheffield, U.K.*
Tram Train 399204, Staecoach Sheffield Supertram. by ManOfYorkshire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
IMG_4091 by Diana Durán Ferrer (instagramddoublelick), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicao Juxtapositions by Leigh Garner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai uae water fountains black and white by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Dipanjan Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The fog. by RKM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Metropolitain by Alix Choma Bex, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kobe,Japan*

In Kobe by Andrew Allan Jpn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lancaster Marriott Hotel.*

2018-12-30-0001-Edit-Edit by Bryan Eberly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mudeford Quay, UK*

Hungry birds by Andy Rainsford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kremlin,Moscow*

guard of the Kremlin,Moscow by Cosentino Aran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Philosophikum Münster by Bernhardt Franz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Bazoches-sur-Vesles, France*
Ancien château de Bazoches-sur-Vesles by DavidB1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Closer to the moon... by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Arsenale by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Patra, Greece*
Entering Patra (02) by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Denmark*
Great Belt Bridge by Kate Chaston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
escape 逃 by Nick Poon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paterson, U.S.A.*
Great Falls Paterson NJ - 03/12/2011 by Wasabi Bob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Galera, Spain*
por tierras de Galera by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Antwerp Style by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower 42 - Gurkin - London Birdge - Red Bus - Thames by Graham Corley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro station Sol - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The historic tram is traveling 71 by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
REWARD OFFERED! Times Square New York Black White Yellow Taxi Cab by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Can Only Look At So Many Of Her Cat Pictures by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Nazaire, France*
Le Petit Maroc à Saint-Nazaire by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
taking care of bizness!.. by Kenneth Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Street scene by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago. Millennium Park. by Tduane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, 2005 by Jon Leahy, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Castle Nordkirchen*

Castle Nordkirchen (Versailles of Westphalia) by my-sh-photography-me, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Angeli by martin-good, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

-Sprinkenhof - by Anton Kimpfbeck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

London 2018 by Xav Beaumont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brighton West Pier*

Catch by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bilbao*

Bilbao - Guggenheim by François Leroy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London,England*

People And Their Phones #4 by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bornem, Belgium*

Two horses and a tree by Koen Jacobs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

DSCF9182_M_nb by Olivier Pouzin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rhine-Mainz*

Rhine_F0153 by Jürgen Lübeck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Le Petit Palais by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Miami Beach, Florida*

Lifeguard Station Miami Beach, Florida by ddurham000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Café Léonard by Christian Dumont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dunwich Stradbroke Island Australia*

IMG_1848 by Morris Zawada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tucson*

Tucson Church #2 by George Burns, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Mood by Anton Znamenshchikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
DSC_3229_DxO_2 by Felix Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Riksdag Parliament Sweden by Benjamin Gutschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Salesforce Tower by Jack Parrott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*East Lancashire Railway*


ELR-24.12.18-60009-morning-glint by Karl Heath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jersey City, New Jersey*


Skyway Park by Doug Ensel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sunderland, England*


Boy Michael by MARTIN FOSTER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nagol, Sant Julia De Loria, Andorra*


A new year ahead - Un nuevo año por delante (monochrome) by AK BEE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Almudena Cathedral by Mehmet Güngör, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco,California*

A Cityscape in Black and White by Timothy S. Allen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New South Wales,Australia*

WEEK 05 - Landscape: Black and White by Evander VDH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Los Angeles*

_DSC2402_0_1_fused_tonemappedbw by Archie Tucker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lucerne, Switzerland*

Chapel Bridge in Black and White by Natapong Supalertsophon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rockefeller Center,New York*

New York - black and white view over Manhattan by Toon van den Einde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Baltimore*

Downtown Baltimore in Black and White by hbk1955, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto,Canada*

Seeing the world in black and white by Madeleine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels*

Brussels in Black and White by Raphael Dropsy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Notre-Dame,Paris*

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris - Black and White - Long exposure by Dominique Lacaze, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Low Clouds by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Sprinter street by Nazim Veysalov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
201803-001-013.jpg by Tommy Feldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Running in Madrid by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
Whalebone Pier, Umhlanga rocks.. leading into the Indian Ocean! by Nina Ali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150457-Modifier-2.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tunis, Tunisia*
Pause café by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aigues-Mortes, France*
High Tower by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Liège (Belgium) / B&W by Madeleine G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Murcia, Spain*
Red folklore by Noelia Deosdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rail Public Transport, RET Metrostation Wilhelminaplein in Rotterdam by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Cityscape by Lance CASTLE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Skeletons on the beach by Sheila Sund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Nagoya Castle Main Keep by Christian Udarbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 44 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala-Lumpur by Pixouille Plop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante, rainy day by Daniel Chodusov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Saint-Catherine Street Lights by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Rain Walkers by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Untitled by Jonathan J Verdier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
Of walking shadows... by Nikos.K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
Penang in black and white 2017 by Amin Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo in black and white by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Hospital de Clínicas Dr. Manuel Quintela by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Causeway Bay by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
F 1856 by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Hauts de Claix by Viking furious, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Garfield Park Conservatory by Zach Korb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Royal Guards of Souq Waqif by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel by Cosentino Aran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by J-Denis Hamilcaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris_Montmartre by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

Sin título by A l i M o t a M e d i, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Austria*

New Year's Day Sunset Stroll by Eugene Erdozain, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florida*

Blissful Surfer by Marcelo Murillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lion and kid*

Lionking by Holger Reinert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Water*

Solitude by Diego Pianarosa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Music*

Where words fail, music speaks.. - Hans Christian Andersen by Thiagarajan Alagarsamy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mountain*

DSC00240 by Ivo Räber, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spiegelung*

Spiegelung by Bernhard Karner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zeeland*

The bridge by Karla van Iwaarden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hungary*

Closer to the moon... by Michael Kalognomos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna*

Oesterreich_Wiener_Prater2_Riesenrad by Frank Pro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_* Owings Mills, Maryland*_

Downy Woodpecker 5136 by Bob Cammarata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

... by Stefano Montagner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore*

Singapore by Ian Koh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Leipzig*

Glashalle Messe Leipzig SW by Frerk Meyer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ayrshire Landscapes*

Dark Times by Janbro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sheep*

2019_002 by My little corner of the_world, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Neneh Cherry, Blackpool England.*

Fallen Leaves by plot19, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The St Johns Bridge in Portland, Oregon*

St Johns Bridge by Nicole S. Young, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*El Hierro,Canarias*

_MG_3219 by ANGEL LUIS GUTIERREZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nowhereland*

nowhereland by Heinz Kren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thornaby-on-Tees, England*

First of 2019 by David Relph, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Una scalinata all'interno della Mole Vanvitelliana (ex Lazzaretto) di Ancona by Fabrizio Rosticci, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sailboat*

sail and sea by roberto burchi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.09 Intramuros, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico by Daniel Galleguillos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Vice Building in Griffintown by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2018-11-09_04-36-02 by Andrzej MadPole Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
HBO by Peter Rea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Geometria by Carla Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
mummers parade 2019 by Ross Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
2018Paris by Yoshikumi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Gants Hill Station by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Selfie by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cake or Death by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018.12.19. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

1-SAM_6062-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Forli*

1-SAM_6448-003 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Longhorn Cattle at Hardwick Hall*

Longhorn Cattle at Hardwick Hall by MMR15D, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nova Scotia*

Truro Nova Scotia Winter by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*England*

Sin título by Olivier Pouzin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paranapiacaba - Brazil*

Black Vulture by Melleiro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

Sin título by Thomas Szanto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barrington Street Halifax*

Barrington Street Halifax by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santa Ana Concert In The Park*

Concert in the park by vinnie saxon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streetart in Europe*

DSC_1596 by farid bousba, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Limassol Old Pier by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Rain in Lucerne... by Johannes Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goiânia, Brazil*
Untitled by Golda Meir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jerusalem, Israel*
jewish quarter by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tunis, Tunisia*
Tunis Medina by Night by Orkhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Spokane (Washington), U.S.A.*
Untitled by William Renderos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boise (Idaho), U.S.A.*
Monochrome colorburst by Louis Ruth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bled, Slovenia*
21030622752_6e1ee65a46_o by UNECE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
wtd by sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
ZGZ201606_194R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Chess by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bus Stop by Brad Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
"NUEVA LAS CONDES" by JPInostroza - Linfatiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Seeds Of Time by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020014 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castillo Del Morro, Cuba*
Castillo Del Morro by Andrei T72, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Street musician in Tel Aviv by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
DSCF4825 by Galo Naranjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Tiffany & Co. by Axel Braune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Ne'er Cast A Clout by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Winter in Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Torre by Cristóbal M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
REM18-0171608 by Anatolii Niemtsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Kota Kinabalu Borneo by Christina Gallivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Stockton street San Francisco by avram.silberztein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Comme au cinéma by Benjamin Deforge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Slow London by night [IX] by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicagoscape by Leigh Garner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0424 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Raging Skies by Paul Andrew White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Chevrolet corvette stingray .....le rouge est mis by mamnic47 - Over 9 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Underground*


3 options by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Devil's Den by Ted Van Pelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Alsace • France*


Side Shot by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*South Kearny, Kearny, New Jersey*


Iconic Bridges of New Jersey's Meadowlands by Michael Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hong Kong*


5 People, 6 Reflections (in Explore) by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Canal Saint Martin, Paris, France*


Frexit by Photographette76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Jubilee-Bridge-Closer-Cropw by Ethan KYT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Spire by Lord Adashi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
only forward! by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Griffintown Frozen Forest*

Griffintown Frozen Forest by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

structure et point de vue by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Catalunya,Spain*

Marejol: Sea with waves that oscillate between 10 and 50 centimeters in height... by Pep Peñarroya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Weihnachten*

CH AG die Reuss beim Kloster Sankt Martin in Hermetschwil by geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bremgarten*

CH AG die Altstadt von Bremgarten an der Reuss by geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano,Italy*

Mailand Piazza Tre Torri bw 19 by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*California*

Night BW by Zack Abbey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Goat Head by SCOTCHwhisky888, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spring Garden Rd, Halifax*

Halifax Public Library by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Skyline in Black and White by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lyme Regis, Dorset, England*

Remembrance Day 2018 by Samuel Hess ❧, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tunnel To Shopping Mall*

Tunnel To Shopping Mall by Leslie Thwaites, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong kong street*

Hong kong street by Christoforos kakos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milan,Italy*

Classy in Milan by Jessica Lozza (Italy), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thomas Street, manchester*

Manchester (1002) by benmet47, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong*

Sin título by Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Servia*

Lake Polyfytos Bridge_IMG_0212i by Achilleas Keramitzis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Teneriffe Festival Brisbane Australia*

DSC_7667 - Version 3 by Morris Zawada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ohio,USA*

Who Moved The Goalposts? by tpeters2600, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rajasthan-India*

Symmetry .. by Tapas Chaklader, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Antwerpen*

Antwerpen 2018 by roland luijken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lyon*

P1070132 by Erika (ad vitam aeternam), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sheffield Yorkshire*

Sheffield Yorkshire by Peter Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo*

cold-morning by Eiji Okamoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Canada*

Deep Cove 3 by Tim Faloon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zürich*

Zürich by Paolo Gamba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum Barcelona*

Museum Barcelona 2019 by Paul Callaghan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taunton, England*

TopMan by Neil Moralee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Rue Oberkampf - Cycliste - 2019 by Rui Figueiredo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

calatravavx said:


> *Servia*
> 
> Lake Polyfytos Bridge_IMG_0212i by Achilleas Keramitzis, en Flickr


Its on Greece, not Serbia :nono:


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black & White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
bwyerevan1-0963 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La sombra del Ángel de la Independencia by Humberto Alonzo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
307A0675 by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Mercado de San Miguel. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
2110-25 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio-Arpoador Beach 7241501 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shoot the Street*

Play with dice on the street by Luc Bauwens - Lumafoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bird*

En franco equilibrio by sdrobkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Hard Light-BP30483bw by Rob Blok, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dublin night lights*

Dublin night lights (6 of 12) by Peter Brennan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin*

Berlin again by ericgrhs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam_loveMe by monica di marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Harrow on the hill by James Scott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Reflection*

patterns by nuria fb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Iceland*

Un rino en Islandia by GuS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Chicago*

Downtown Chicago / Loop by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

Im Containerhafen, Hamburg / In the container port, Hamburg by Rudolf Ludwig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zaragoza, Spain*

(õ.õ) by Fencejo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Neuschwanstein Castle,Germany*

Neuschwanstein Castle by Sissy Just, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Emeishan, China*

Winter (Emeishan, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brazil*

art-3704 by Renato Filho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Circles and Lines | NY*

Circles and Lines | NY by Sayan Chowdhury, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ramsgate,England*

Ramsgate Harbour 2019 by Andy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Luxembourg Palace-Paris, France*

Medici Fountain by Lone Geek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Holborn, London*

* by Cyrill - cpixel.fr, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Wat Ratchanadda, Wat Saket and the Cityscape of the old area of Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Midnight Believer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Waiting by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, February 8, 2018 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Spain in film#5 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
20121003-untitled-1962.jpg by Christopher Bounds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Palácio Tiradentes by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Keep On Dancing by Carol Maza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jeux de miroirs by DANIEL HACHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The Garrick Theatre, London by Tony Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Virtual world Venice (B&W) #2 by ۞ Frans Devriese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mdina, Malta*
old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0757 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by dennis edwards, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Villavicencio,Meta,Colombia*

Villavicencio by Let Us Drink Tea And Coffee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Revoir les choses autrement III/III... by Stéphane Désiré, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon,Portugal*

At dusk by Luis Martins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marina Bay Sands | Singapore*

Marina Bay Sands | Singapore by Paul Tocatlian, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Riksdag Parliament Sweden by Benjamin Gutschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
St Marys NSW by Nathannwts Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Chicago Picasso, Been Around since the 1960s II Jul-12-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazilia*
Bicycle parked on the dock of Paraty by Elcio Reis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Traffic lights by Stuart Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Franchir les lignes by DANIEL HACHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
straight out of whitechapel by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Michele Cossu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rue des Fripiers by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï 2018 by Alan Rider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Waikiki, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
DSCN8894 by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
MR8_2665 by Mario Ringuette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
4 Towers by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Untitled by Théo Moisuc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany*
Germany, Rothenburg ob der Tauber (684) by spotr.to, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Haifa, Israel*
before sunrise by k0syak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Le Palais Royal de l'Almudaina by Karim von Orelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
IMG_9908 by NadineLange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
belleza incólume by Hernan Soberon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Biarritz, France*
Chez Maite, les bonnes tapas de Fontarrabie... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abidjan, Ivory Coast*
Abidjan, an African Economic Hub by Gilbert Kouamé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perm, Russia*
Untitled by Vladislav Niko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*
Old Balad 2012 by Jon Soriano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Richmond (Virginia), U.S.A.*
Kew -29.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Kapellbrücke : Luzern by Thomas Naas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Des Moines (Iowa), U.S.A.*
capitol by Kierian Moss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oklahoma, U.S.A.*
The Dark Street_MG_5856 by Kool Cats Photography over 11 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Olinda e Recife by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Uppsala C by Sergei Zinovjev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
02 by mkollerov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gettysburg (Pensylvania), U.S.A.*
Daniel Lady Farm by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Millennium Tower Rotterdam by Henri van Avezaath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Odessa, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/SinelnikovAleksandr/


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Skyline by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago Callejero Nocturno 14 by carlos.navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Camille JOUAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt, Germany by Uwe Printz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turin, Italy*
Passeggiata sul Po B&W by Roberto Palieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Seville Spain by Kaas Sluis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Skyline B/W by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Double selfie in Venice by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Subotica, Serbia*
Palic lake -walk in fog by Jozef K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
PISA Martedì 23/08/2016 by nicola bertazzoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Wool Market 🇪🇪 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
Strada notturna by andreaerdna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Canary islands*
Wind by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Waikiki, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Longboard by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Victoria, Canada*
Victoria Inner Harbour Airport by Drake Dyck Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
DSC06772.jpg by Wilhelm Glaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by J. B. 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
A Fixed Point. @miaqatar #miaqatar #doha #qatar #seemydoha #www_bnw #bnw_splash #bnw_magazine #jj_blackwhite #architecture #jj_architecture #geometry #jj_geometry #wearedoha #seemyculture #qatarism #qatartourismguide #picoftheday #photooftheday #instagood by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Metro Train Station at the Mall of Emirates, Barsha by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Heure de Paris by Yury Kuchumov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Abandonné... by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris // smoky night // 2018 by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*italy*

Antico pozzo sull'isola by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Athens*

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Poel Island, Baltic Sea*

Weite. by Stephan Störmer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Schwarz*

Teneriffa I by Knut Aus Kassel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Derbyshire*

Winter Tree by l4ts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Catalunya,Spain*

Nereid: Nymph of sea water... by Pep Peñarroya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tsarskoe Selo State Museum, Pushkin, St Petersburg, Russia*

The Catherine Park. Grotto. / Павильон "Грот" в Екатеринеском парке. Пушкин. by VikTori, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Memorial Guard,Taipei, Taiwan*

Memorial Guard by andre beyeler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Snowy Budapest*

Snowy Budapest by Csilla Sövenyhazy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Outdoor*

Don't block the box! by Андрей Дерюгин, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City*

The Met-2 by Albyn Davis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hairsbreadth*

Hairsbreadth by Kieron Ellis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cumbria, England*

in mono/3 by peter brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Duck on water*

duck on water by peter brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jazz Festival in St. Petersburg*

Jazz Festival in St. Petersburg 2015 by Evgeniy Yushkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Steart,England*

Brent Knoll in the fog by Chris Lovelock, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cathedrale of Sevilla,Spain*

cathédrale de Séville en N&B by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zeeland*

Oosterscheldekering by ♥Adriënne - for a better and peaceful world -, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*East Midlands,England*

Great Central Railway Leicester Leicestershire 6th January 2019 by loose_grip_99, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Byland Abbey,England*

Byland Abbey. by Howard Somerville, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Beyond Space. Beyond Time by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
banc by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Main street, Sarona outdoor market, Sarona, Tel Aviv, Israel by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Untitled by Salmonpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Neuquen, Argentina*
Arroyo Liuco by Sandro Caceres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salinas, Ecuador*
Salinas, Ecuador by pccons16, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Untitled by Alejandro Bibiloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
21.09.16-7638 by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odense, Denmark*
Dancing Boys, Odense by Jolyon Yates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Addis Ababa, Ethiopia*
walking man by Maria Grazia Pellegrino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Etienne, France*
Lost in the light by Molle William, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
Auf dem Weg by Mark Diekmann-Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Catania (Sicily), Italy*
Catania by we.base, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trenton (New Jersey), U.S.A.*
Scene in North Trenton NJ by Blake Bolinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
From the Citadel by Uxía Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Antilia, Mumbai, india. by Francois Decaillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pattaya, Thailand*
Heavy smoker by RickyZ2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
Christchurch Typical. by GrF My Perspective, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
vilnius light by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra La Vella by Tony Felgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cebu, Philippines*
Cebu CityScape B&W 0391 by edgar ediza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
EMP_20170624_061.jpg by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Osteria Al Sacro E Profano, Calle del Scaleter, Venice, Italy by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Segovia, Spain*
Monasterio del Parral by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram station by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
AR201717 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Waterlily - Singapore Botanic Garden by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow-city. Morning by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline January 9 2019 (12 )B&W (1) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_0271.jpg by Aurele Forge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Berk.06058 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Day or night?! doesn't matter.. It's the queen Victoria <3 by Ahmed Gemeai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Os doy mi bendición, milaneses by Ismael Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
tuthankasmona by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Sebastian, Spain*
Bahia de la Concha by Gadjo_Niglo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fortaleza, Brazil*
ec_f_ 19-01-2017 16-17-46 by Enio Castelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Dilworth Park, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Downtown Reykjavik by Sagar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by umut koruyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
A rainy day by Jonathan J Verdier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Varkiza (Athens suburb), Greece*
~waves~ by Tasos Tsoukalas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cyberjaya, Malaysia*
my world by pyan ishak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
street of guangzhou by bbsyyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
L1006119 by Kaichung Hsueh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
2015-04-13_Canon_024190-2 by Oleksandr Reva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Mar del Plata, Tormenta en Blanco y Negro by Fernando SISMONDA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Corso Buenos Aires e via XX da Albaro by Alex Piga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
P1040218 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oradea, Romania*
2016-02-20-1877-4 by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Hermanowska Sisters by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Johanna complex 3 (De badkamer) by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Dam - 2018 by Huub Zeeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kragujevac, Serbia*
20170430-0494-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Immenstadt - Alte Mälzerei by Thomas S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Calle en Wroclaw by Xavier Fa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Civic Center, San Francisco, California*


Storm by Travis Wise, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

djole13 said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> meeting point by Lukas R., on Flickr


This is Florence, Italy


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Les perdants. by Canad ADRY, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
201805_Poland-1 by Maréchal Crotmoul, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spain*

Puerta Califal - Maqueda by JAMG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yorkshire*

Whitby harbour b&w by Lewis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Blackpool,UK*

Blackpool... o’r Olwyn Fawr / from the Ferris Wheel by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2019-01-06-11-34-05-D72_1059 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*

_FLX1012p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lake Michigan*

Northshore by GDMetzler, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

St Giles' Cathedral at Dusk, Edinburgh by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

Construction (new national library) by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*

Pont de la Generalitat - Elche by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Valery-sur-Somme, France*

Saint-Valéry by André Servaty, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*York Minster from Low Petergate*

York Minster from Low Petergate by Jonathan Makin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka 早く渡ってくださ～い！ by ...DoN..., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barnstaple, Devon, UK*

Barnstaple by Peter Brent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC*

NYC you again by Drole2tadorne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nebraska*

Closed by AhoyMaloyPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong at night by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
dogs by Anıl Çağal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro,Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
In the wet passage by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Descending by Steve Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Siluette a Venezia by Walter Fangio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Magda Balinko, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Andalucia,Spain*

Un saurio fúnebre by keko click, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 53 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Farm*

Cabañas. by Belano., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Maarten*

Girl friends chatting by Bruce Joyal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Avila,Spain*

El Rastro, Ávila - Voigtlander Bessa L by Alejandro Valdizan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Villaviciosa, Asturias.*

Villaviciosa, Asturias. by Jesus Tejon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zaragoza,Spain*

(õ.õ) by Fencejo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gran Vía, Madrid,Spain*

Gran Vía by ana gomez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Village of Gutar (Jaén, Spain).*

Hecho para durar by keko click, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Evocation of memories in Salamanca,Spain*

Evocation of memories in Salamanca by Bruce Joyal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam by Cenk Erbay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*ALCALA DE HENARES MADRID*

"LA GITANA DEL ROMERO" ALCALA DE HENARES MADRID 7753 27-1-2018 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Parque Juárez, Tuxtepec, Oaxaca-Mexico*

Sombrero tranquilo 2 by Marcos Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

DSC_0700 by jaime garcia molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography - Image of People.*

STREET 7 by Carlo Di Ferdinando, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

2019-01-16_10-55-04 by Arieh Grosman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gniezno,Poland*

Gniezno by Konrad Woś, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stockholms*

Stockholms Walkways (Welcome) by frantisim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lighthouse,Baltic sea*

Lighthouse by Stefan Rynek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Hardcore Punk band from Moscow*

What We Feel by Stefan Müller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*









https://sitofon.com/budapest-una-visita-blanco-negro/


----------



## calatravavx

*Florence,Italy*

Florence Duomo City (in black and white) by Mathew Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Church Monreale*

Duomo di Monreale Black and White by NS M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore*

Singapore, marina in black and white. by Patrick Rooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco, California*

City at nite black and white study by David Yu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown St Louis*

Downtown St Louis Black and White by adamopal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels*

Black and White Brussels - 35xx by ✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ✵ ＨᗴᘉS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Portsmouth looking from Gosport.*

Black and white of Portsmouth looking from Gosport. by Steve Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seoul, South Korea*

Jump - Seoul, South Korea - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow State University*

Moscow State University Black And White by Syuqor7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Memphis*

Working on the black and whites by Chris Donnelly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New South Wales,Australia*

WEEK 05 - Landscape: Black and White by Evander VDH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Colosseum - Rome*

Colosseum - Rome in Black and White by Nabil z.a., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Modern Architecture,Toronto-Canada*

Modern Architecture in Black and White by Maria Grandi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dubai Marina*

Black and White Marina by ANDY ARCIGA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Marks Square, Venice*

St Marks in Black and White by Grumpysumpy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

Morning Skyline in Black and White by Bob Segal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taipei*

Sin título by 坤億 林, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto*

Toronto 2018_002 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La Cuesta de Moyano, Madrid,Spain*

Feria del Libro. by Sabien, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Times Square,Manhattan*

Hard Rain by Steve Starer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nowhere places*

Sin título by Elisa Ristori, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wall Street ,New York City*

Rain Day by Steve Starer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Atocha Train Station,Madrid,Spain*

Atocha Train Station. by Sabien, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Castellana, Madrid,Spain*

ABC Serrano - Madrid Diciembre 2018 - Fuji X100 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai skyline at night (HDR) by Michael Vitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP by Gustavo Racy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
In the middle of it... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
downtown San Francisco by Elliot Margolies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
AR201133 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
4 Towers by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Camden High Street by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Travel_China_2017_120 by Andras Oravecz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Viva Monterrey by J&E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Urban contrast by Kai Friis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Florence in Monochrome by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Passau, Germany*
Verblühende Rose by Thomas Söldner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Dancing in the water - Valletta, Malta - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Italy*
cartacanta festival 20/2018 by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Red Letter Box. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Gloom by Farhan Tamim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8539 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-32-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Palais Garnier by Tim Fitzwater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower Paris by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers - Algeria*


Traditional_road by Khalil_ilies, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Canon EOS 70D Shooter - PARIS-2018-59 by Andrew Priest, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Basilique Saint Augustin Annaba -Algeria *
Basilique Saint Augustin Annaba by Philippe Marquand Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Casbah of Algiers -Algeria*
La casbah de Argel by iñaki do Campo Gan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers -Algeria*

Alger - square Port Saïd by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers- Algeria*








[/url]Terrasses d'Alger by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://bur-olsh.livejournal.com/


----------



## mayass

*Algiers- Algeria*

la pointe by Rafiklapointe, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine -Algeria*

Souika Constantine, Algeria. by Alaa Boubekri, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*OKlahoma*

Looking by Kool Cats Photography over 11 Million Views, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Desert Prayer Chapel*

IMG_4362 by Bill Dixon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ice carvers at Goshen's First Fridays-Indiana*

Goshen's Fire and Ice by Michael Goodwin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Norway*

Sin título by 13 Salty Dog 77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Muay-thaï*

Muay-thaï by Laurent Mayet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Forez*

Chagnon pont 11 siécles by LUDOVIC. R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

seyssuel isére by LUDOVIC. R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto*

Toronto 2018_325 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zagreb*

Night walk in my loving Zagreb  by Ana Kapetan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Friedberg*

Friedberg by Werner Funk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Allen Lambert Galleria - Toronto*

Toronto 2018_002 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Timeline in the move.*

TimeLine in the part by Hoang Duy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vogelsberg*

Ortenberg by Werner Funk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chinese baby in traditional clothes.*

Chinese baby in traditional clothes. by Hoang Duy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich*

- Synagoge - by Anton Kimpfbeck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome,Italy*

EUR by tripklik --, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn Bridge*









https://www.amazon.com/Brooklyn-Bridge-36x24-Black-White/dp/B002O7SG30


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow City Chambers Scotland*










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Glasgow_City_Chambers_Scotland_black_and_white.jpg


----------



## calatravavx

*Toulon*

Villa Noailles F by Patogaz29, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Villalba,Spain*

Urb11 EPL1_001 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sevilla,Spain*

DSCF1463-3 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nuremberg*

DSCF5949-2 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*El Teatro Colón de Buenos Aires*









https://www.bbva.com/es/teatro-colon-buenos-aires-lanzo-abonos-temporada-2018/


----------



## calatravavx

*Bikes*

Towards the sun by Ruud Otter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vatican Black Stair*

Vatican Black Stair by Matt L, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Jardin d'essai . Algiers-Algeria*

Alger, jardin d'essai du Hamma by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sidi Fredj -Algeria*

Un Moment de répit, Sidi Fredj, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Museum.Algiers -Algeria*








[/url]Festival national de la photograhie d'Art 2014 (FesPA 2014) by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass

*Cherchell port - Algeria *
Cherchell port (Algeria ) by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bologhine .Algiers -Algeria*
Saint eugène by Chérif Bouchiha, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Summer garden by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Morgan, West Virginia, United States*


CSX1763 by Stanley Short, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*York, England, United Kingdom*


Getting Away With It (Explore) by Simon Jowett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Acc Nagar, Mumbai, Maharashtra*


Mumbai...down under by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
CMAN0469bn by Claudio Manenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus,London by Vide Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Photography In Venice by Tina Leggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
130306_6310_21 / Le Forestier, early Sunday morning. Brussels, Belgium. Feb 23-Mar 3, 2013 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0378 by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night view in my city💕 by Photolover Eva, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Alger , place Maurice Audin by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Casbah of Algiers -Algeria*

Sans titre by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano*

Mailand Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II 3 bw by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Galicia,Spain*

Monasterio Ribas de Sil 1A by Tomás Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Scenic nights by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Man on Bridge, Yuan Dynasty Park by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
pressa by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Malaga-9 by Alastair Wilcock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alberta, Canada*
Lower Kananaskis Lake by Ron McManus, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*









https://artpainting4you.eu/es/fotomurales-posters-blanco-negro/nueva-york-ciudad-p-1249.html


----------



## calatravavx

*Station of Tokyo*









http://www.packandclick.com/11-sitios-de-interes-que-ver-en-tokio/


----------



## calatravavx

*Trinidad and Tobago*









https://blogs.iadb.org/caribbean-de...ivate-sector-become-innovative-driver-growth/


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
I love Berlin by Wolter Geraerdts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salta, Argentina*
Salta, Argentina by Thomas Jedar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gori, Georgia*
Gori by Go.70°North, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Travel_China_2017_43 by Andras Oravecz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-de-Marsan, France*
Old Mont de Marsan by aml6340, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://bur-olsh.livejournal.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://bur-olsh.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

*Vyborg, Russia*
Rainy day in Vyborg (Viipuri), Russia by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mgarr, Malta*
Mgarr by Joseph Xuereb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Padua, Italy*
Ponte Corvo, Porta di Pontecorvo o Liviana, Padova by Davide Anselmi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Minas Gerais-Brazil*









https://www.minasguide.com/es/sectores-productivos/


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Krakow, 2014 by Marco Lavena, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Fagans National History Museum, Cardiff, United Kingdom*

Sain Ffagan by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Jufferhof 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogotá D.C-Colombia*









https://poliradio.poligran.edu.co/metallica-y-otras-bandas-de-rock-en-el-planetario-de-bogota/


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
last shot in the camera from holiday trip by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Untitled by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Basurto, Bilbao,Spain*








[/url]El lector/ The reader by Jose Antonio. 62, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
DSC_2270 by Dennis Yip, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano*

Mailand Piazza Tre Torri bw by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Kyoto by Kilian Harkema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon tourist tram by Johan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chennai, India*
..... by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint John, Canada*
St Thomas Anglican Church, St John's, Newfoundland by rebfoto ..., on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

# One day in Algiers # by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Gata by Héctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2017_01_MANILA-33 by Shalev Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
The Sun Voyager, Reykjavik, Iceland by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Toulon by sailpony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Big by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
20061125121234 by A. S. Blasco, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cherchell port -Algeria*








[/url]Cherchell port (Algeria ) by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Sky-Line NY HDR by steph-55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_9429_HDR by fcruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Chris Cyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 04 (Pyrocat-HD) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran -Algeria *








[/url]Oran ...la mairie by alidz31, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok lights - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Strøget by johnny H.G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Leeds town hall at two. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Reflected by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Rich Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0444 by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Seine B&W by AaltjeMarie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris December 2017 by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dnipro City, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/piscibus-cetus-831898/


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Back Alleys of Algiers - Explored by Bilel, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dubai Marina*

Black and White Marina by ANDY ARCIGA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Glasgow, Scotland - Street photography black and white by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Parliament Hill, Hampstead-London*

London in Black and White by tatzlum.photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Queensboro Bridge, New York City*

Queensboro Bridge, New York City, Black and White by Andrew Milligan sumo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Las Vegas night *

The competition black and white vs coloured by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NEW YORK YELLOW CARS*

NEW YORK YELLOW CARS BLACK AND WHITE by fred charlet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Warehouse Hill, Leeds,London*

Looking up in Leeds, in black and white by Tim Green, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore Skyline*

Singapore Skyline - black and white version (Explore 25 June) by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Queensboro Bridge*

Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Newcastle*

Office view over Newcastle... by Ian Cowan, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Train*


Crossing the bridge by Rob Mesite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Ursem gem Schermer, North Holland, Netherlands*


Holland Ice by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore gardens, Singapore*
Gardens by the Bay 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria *

Alger, place Emir Abdelkader by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
bubbles always work by andrew chew cc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Volgograd, Russia*
Volgograd 0704 by Martin Dam Kristensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KUALA LUMPUR by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
20161108-Nagoya-001-IMG_5133 by davide montresoro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*








[/url]Alger au petit matin - 31/03/2012 by Philippe Marquand Photography, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico by Daniel Galleguillos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
MAD_4TS_2S #1 by The_Accidental_Tourist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by skolnivlak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Mureta da Urca" Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*








[/url]Alger , Algiers by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*








[/url]Alger , Algiers by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Streets of New York by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Photographe by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Northern Quarter, Manchester*


Coffee & Pie Kitchen by Snipsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Heerhugowaard, Netherlands*


Winter Stroll by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Venice, Italy*


Genere "street" veneziano by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


The Soviet War Memorial, Tiergarten, Berlin by Aliy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Paris, France*


Paris, Tour Eiffel by Anthony Racano, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*








[/url]# One day in Algiers # by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass

*Tipaza-Algeria*








[/url]Les trois rochers by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass

*Bab El Oued, Algiers-Algeria*








[/url]Pêcheurs à Bab El Oued, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass

*Oran -Algeria*








[/url]Tramway à Oran by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
... unp.art.icipants ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
three in black by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Tunnel by Mikael Törnwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Spain in film#29 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen -Algeria*








[/url]Tlemcen Centre by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1892-17 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Av Rio Branco em obras para o VLT by José Roitberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Pont des Arts... Paris by monazimba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen -Algeria*








[/url]Thé ou Café !!! by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte Longo, Venise by franck robinet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Good Friday 2018-4 by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Skateboarders in Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*World cup celebration -Algiers -Algeria*








[/url]Alger célèbre la qualification pour la coupe du monde 2014 by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_3530 by Sveto Janota, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Casbah of Algiers-Algeria*








[/url]La Casbah d'Alger_Palais khdaoudj el amia by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass

*Lighthouse ,Annaba -Algeria*








[/url]Chems el Hamra, Annaba, Algeria by Sofiane Iratene, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass

*Algiers -Algeria*








[/url]Cosmétique Original by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## calatravavx

*Lyon,France*

La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia city skyline*

Philadelphia city skyline with Ben Franklin pedestrian walkway black and white infrared by Andrew Antipin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kaneohe Bay Hawaii*

KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baptistry,Italy*

Baptistry and Duomo Black and White by Thomas Stover, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Calgary*

B&W city by Moises Maldonado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roosevelt Island to Manhattan*

East River in black and white by Themagster3, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*View from Danube Tower, Vienna*

Danube city in black and white by No_Mosquito, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh*

Blacks and whites of edinburgh by stuart rowell, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bastion 23, Algiers-Algeria*

Bastion 23, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cotham, Bristol, England*


Down the steps to the Bearpit by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bradford- West Yorkshire - England*


Channing Way / Bradford by mick whitelock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


014x cloud factory (explored) by NeilPas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bergen, North Holland, Netherlands*


Bergen aan Zee by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Wakefield Metropolitan District, England, United Kingdom*


If you go down to the woods today... by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Zagreb, Trnje, Croatia*


Art Foundery by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Night stairs by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*La Gruyere, Canton of Fribourg, Switzerland*


Petite carte postale... by Katell Ar Gow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Osaka, Japan*


yumematibito3473 by s.maeda(higepal), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Linz, Upper Austria, Austria*


Lentos Kunstmuseum Linz by halifaxlight, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bab El Oued .Algiers-Algeria*

Foot à bab el oued by Chérif Bouchiha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cherchell -Algeria*

Port de Cherchell by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Skyline - São Paulo by Fabrizio Fasano Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
No Title by Joannes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Alameda across the bay from San Francisco by Lennie Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
284A0826.jpg by Garrett Sweeden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Afternoon in México City downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sicily,Italy*

WONDERFUL SICILY by lillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Orlando*

Everybody loves fry bread. by Snap Off, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels street*

"Snowing Day" by Arif Kavak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boxclub Pantin*

Brahima Camara, Boxclub Pantin, banlieue parisienne by Johann Walter Bantz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Parisienne walkways (Gentleman) by frantisim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brazil*

Foto- Arô Ribeiro -7233 by Arô Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Ethnie urbaine..... by mamasuco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Angels of Rome, on Ponte des Angelos across the Tiber*

I was insecure but... now I'm strong... by Charles Puckle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Netherlands*

Dordrecht early morning_B&W by Jelle Verheij, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Sebastian,Spain*

... Pregúntaselo a Alicia ... by Lanpernas ., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Genova,Italy*

“Street Capture” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nature's Gallery*

Nothing like a morning stretch... by Cesar Toribio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zhubei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Zhubei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 竹北, 台灣 by bryan..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Smile! by Riccardo Longo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Fernando St-Spain*

San Fernando St by chris rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Coronado Bridge,California*

Coronado Bridge by Jason Rosenberg, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Tlemcen Centre by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Livgarden,Copenhagen*

Sin título by Peter Anderson, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

L’élégance des Lecteurs des romans by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Staouali-Algeria*

Staoueli by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers Subway-Algeria*

Métro d'Alger, Algiers subway by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Old Street by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria[/B

Gare d'Alger by Samy Lamouti dzpixel, sur Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Singapore cable ride view 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Catedral e Campanário em Preto e Branco by Andre Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
MINISTERIO DE ASUNTOS EXTERIORES DE MOSCU - RUSIA - LAS HERMANAS DE STALIN - ANTONIO MARIN SEGOVIA by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Lugnet före stormen.jpg by Patric Elfving, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
1007 by O L A N D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A city that never sleeps by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris-france--the-city-of-light-in-black-and-white-124_30175583208_o by Photo Bug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Natural History Museum London by Amit Kumar Pal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Géométrie dans l'espace marin. by René Carrère, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta 2017 by Kerwin Mier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Place d'Espagne by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dijon, France*
Le palais des Ducs de Bourgogne à l’heure Japonaise. Dijon . France . by kate ⭐⭐💙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night view in my city💕 by Photolover Eva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
IMG_9495 by NadineLange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
XT016470 by Don Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merida, Spain*
Luz nueva en las cosas viejas by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caorle, Italy*
caorle by Monia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montmorency, Canada*
Chute Montmorency, Québec by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saga, Niger*
Le retour du pêcheur by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timbuktu, Mali*
Mali - Timbuktu by Alessandro Castiglioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charlotte (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Charlotte_NC_PS6 by peterjcb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Delhi, India*
ir-delhi-indiagate_001E : India Gate @ Dehli, Inde (infrared) by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
México City by Chucho Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Magdeburg, Germany*
8of365 by Sissy Just, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Coimbra by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Procida, Italy*
Procida Island by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse_1216-009 by fabrice roque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Managua, Nicaragua*
tile sidewalk by Wayne Tingle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thun, Switzerland*
Thunderstorm over Thun by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Split, Croatia*
Into the light by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
Untitled by marioiks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Lumières et nuances de Provence. Toulon, juin 2016 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Three friends walking together by Marek Szucs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen by Lorenzo Sabene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
Plaza Mayor de Salamanca by Alberto Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam III by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne 2018 © Rui J Teixeira-152 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Vida Nocturna II / Nightlife II by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
DSC_2270 by Dennis Yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
#125 by Valérian Piozin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
D. João by Marco Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Untitled by film prince, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Caribbean beach series .. Cuba by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Nippy by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kosice, Slovakia*
kosice (24 von 73)And2moreHDR-Bearbeitet.jpg by papedo_pp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Urb06 D100_059 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 610 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Primatiale Saint-Jean, Lyon, France by Hervé de l'Assomption, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pylos, Greece*
Untitled by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
I like the way you walk I like the way you talk, Susie Q by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tangermünde, Germany*
Tangermünde by Sciurus vulgaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kragujevac, Serbia*
20170430-0404-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Image 2016-12-04 11-34-13.jpg by Sarmad Jari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
DSC00765 by Léonard Fisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt - Rectangles And Lines by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Utrecht . Trans. https://m.facebook.com/sfeervolutrecht/ by Eef van de Meent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sâo Paulo, Brazil*
Dark Cityscape by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
montreal-3 by Erich Iveans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco street view B&W-9132 by Absolutekings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by J. B. 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Adriano Tresin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Abandonné... by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Heure de Paris by Yury Kuchumov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris // smoky night // 2018 by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

# One day in Algiers # by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Bonjour Tlemcen by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Street Art by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Alger by maleksehili, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Vienna, Austria*


Verschubbahnhof Wien West by Richard Kralicek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Portland, Oregon*


Under The Tilikum by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Thailand*


MahaNakhon by D. R. Hill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


The Berliner Dom from the river Spree by Aliy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


UN PASADO DE COLOR by Luis Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dordrecht, South Holland, Netherlands*


Dordrecht early morning_B&W by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


The terminal by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*West End, Vancouver, British Columbia*


SITTING ON THE PROMENADE by MLR IMAGES, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


. by Sebastian Sowik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*


T'en souviens tu la Seine... by Katell Ar Gow, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

paris-france--the-city-of-light-in-black-and-white-184_43137395895_o by Photo Bug, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

A collection of black and white by paul.williamson.3150, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

paris-france--the-city-of-light-in-black-and-white-188_43137392935_o by Photo Bug, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Calgary buildings*

Calgary buildings in black and white. by Fistfulofpowder, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bryant Park - New York*

Bryant Park - New York - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

paris-france--the-city-of-light-in-black-and-white-23_43324909674_o by Photo Bug, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hell und Dunkel*

black and white by Irene Bodas Chico, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oslo*

Oslo in black and white by Jon Arne Foss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*A Melbourne Night*

A Melbourne Night Caught on Black and White by nonstandardformat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC*

Black and white by Olya Sanakoev, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Oldman & cat by Mourad Benallal, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

Constantine- Cirta- by Mouhieddine Kherouatou, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Bicycle by Mourad Benallal, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
DSCF0212 by Charl Pantaleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Caminata by Ale Across, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Peel and Wellington corner in winter (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Skólavörðustígur by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Godderham Building in the snow by Alex Meoko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelhpia, U.S.A.*
Art Museum, Waterworks and Boathouse Row area #artmuseum #waterworks #boathouserow #Philadelphia #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Palm lines by Casper Dam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Tram by Jonathan Poston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Guelma-Algeria*

Guelma Hammam Debagh by Chouaib Meraoumia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by Nicole S. Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2327 by Iñigo López-Castro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
La porteuse by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ottawa, Canada*


Walking Up The Road by alsteele, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bretagne*

Les nefs Nantes the great Elephant B&W XF23-1847 by Absolutekings, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Mercedes-Benz by D. R. Hill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Austria*


CAT goes by by Richard Kralicek, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Burrard Bridge,Vancouver*

CONCRETE AND STEEL IN SILHOUETTE by Martin Rose, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*South Africa*


Golden Gate (EXPLORE 01/26/2019) by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kaski, West, Nepal*


Swinging in Nepal II by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Hartford*

Downtown Hartford by Allan Cobb, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


bw_02_19-1 by Piotr Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*East Peoria, Illinois, United States*


Peoria from 1.83 by David Vernon, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Arbres*

DSC06754 by Sotiris Lamprou, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London*


All Quiet on the Weston Terrace by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Gothenburg, Sweden*


Gothenburg trip - Linnéterrassen by Magnus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Teutendorf, Luebeck, Schleswig-Holstein*


Im Strand-Bahnhof in Travemünde (1) / Inside the Beach-station in Travemünde (1) by Lichtabfall, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Eye*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:London_Eye,_Black_and_White,_Night.jpg


----------



## calatravavx

*River*

_DSC0546-1 by Luca Milite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nathan Phillips Square*









https://cristinaphotostore.com/products/fineart-photography-toronto-nathan-square


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin, 2014 by Marco Lavena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Biking in Taiwan by D Song, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
_MG_3674a-Busan- by Ruth V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Lonely man by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Botswana*
In the Shade by naturalturn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
NEH_8864 by Nestor Neroman, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran-Algeria*

Front de mer, Oran by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort Smith (Arkansas), U.S.A.*
Wheeler Ave by super*dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Raices by ·júbilo·haku·, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Tunnel universitaire by Midou Dambri, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
IMG_1286 by Gabriel Schouten de Jel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
Cadiz, Spain: Cadiz to Puerto de la Santa Maria by Don Blandford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rail Public Transport, RET Metrostation Wilhelminaplein in Rotterdam by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Resting by Andras Deak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
BO1A6150 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
(En la Luz). Analog Multi exposure Project. by Samuel Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Stripped Away by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
taxi or bike - monochrome by Cary Strachan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
liSboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
4 Towers by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Béjaia-Algeria*

Bejaia, Algérie by Malek Bellahsene, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro bay by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Old Architechture by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Performance.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City by Alexander Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venice Italy by MikeD750, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Avenue de Tervueren by Eivind Sandstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
At the top Burj Khalifa Dubai by Doro Klee, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algérie by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## White House

*Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates*


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Palais des Rais by Amina SEDDAR-YAGOUB, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Budapest Darkly Series 1 by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algeria by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran-Algeria*

DSC_3303 by HAMZA SALAH, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algérie by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

paris-france--the-city-of-light-in-black-and-white-186_43137394575_o by Photo Bug, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Norway*

Black and White by MBDGE >1.5 Million Views, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco*

San Fran Black and White by Amol Deshmukh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong*

HK in Black and White by Impola T.S. Alexander O., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Black and Whites by ALEJANDRO GARFIAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Las Vegas*

Black and White - Vegas by Peter Roos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

IMG_1217.jpg by matthew.gameroff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn Bridge - Night*

Brooklyn Bridge - Night - Black and White by pjpink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong Skyline*

Hong Kong Skyline - Black and white by Dennis Isip, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bukit Bendera,Malaysia*

Penang hill black and white / 升旗山黑白 by Ah Wei (Lung Wei), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roosevelt Island Tramway, New York City*

Roosevelt Island Tramway, New York City, Black and White by Andrew Milligan sumo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lake Eola Park,Orlando*

Lake Eola Park in Black and White. (Dedicated to lillirod (Lillian)) by Samuel Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

venice in black and white by amleto.bs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne City*

black and White by jason edwards, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Venice 2005 in Black and White (22 of 41) by Paul Kirkpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Venice 2005 in Black and White (32 of 41) by Paul Kirkpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Illizi -Algeria*

Algeria by Hamid Douakh, sur
Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shanghai*

Black and White City Lights by mavi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stockholm*

Svartvitt by josephzohn | flickr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kuala Lumpur*

dua zaman in black and white by alongbc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stanley Park, Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

Black and white urban view by Carol Loveless, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Petite discussion by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

Black and White culture by Art Artemyev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Obel Tower, Belfast*_

Obel Tower Black and white by lucan Newland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shanghai*

Shanghai in black and white by DH Photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Cycling in Karl Marx Allee by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bilbao,Spain*

IMG_5633.jpg by michael tadros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

new_york_city_black_and_white-wallpaper-5120x2880 by YangTS, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

great day for a walk by Nassim Nasrallah, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Alcala-Spain*

Facultad in Black and White by Will, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Austin,Texas*

Sunsetting Austin in Black and White by Oscar, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Walking Down Lake Street by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Anzac Bridge,Sydney*

Anzac Bridge black and white by Elaine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York*

black and white by PetroG Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lamia,Greece*

Lamia in black and white... by Konstantinos Farsalinos, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

071208_170707_a by Jacques Godeau, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Newcastle*

_53A7745-Edit by Leslie Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

So... dream in black and white! by 1000io.com, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Turistas y negocios. Rambla de Barcelona. / Tourists and business. Rambla of Barcelona by Esteban Onofre Franco, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kazan,Russia*

Black and white by Dmitriy Protsenko, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

Paroisse de la Madeleine by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Leicester*

2017 09 12 Black and White Street 1015 JU8C7905 by charles ford, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Mailand Street Donne italiane 15 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

paris-france--the-city-of-light-in-black-and-white-216_43137366415_o by Photo Bug, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

paris-france--the-city-of-light-in-black-and-white-200_44043354421_o by Photo Bug, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Prime Tower,Switzerland*

Prime Tower Black and White by yago1.com Ya Go, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Algiers city*

Algiers city in Black and White by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC Skyline*

NYC Skyline in Black and White by R. Strickland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baltimore*

Inner Harbor by Day | Black and White by Aaron Stanley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

Windows in Black and White by Dottie Hanshaw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Black and white city by Michael Evans (@Marketing Alpha), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roosevelt Island Tramway, New York City*

Roosevelt Island Tramway, New York City, Black and White by Andrew Milligan sumo, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lyon -France*

Pont Raymond Barre by eflyfree, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Enger Tower*

Terri at Enger Tower black and white for Instagram by Terri Mattila, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

El jamaa El Kbir Constantine , Algeria by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istambul-Turkey*

SULTANAHMET CAMII 2 by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn Bridge*

Night in the City - Black and White by Dan Goldberger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt*

the skyline in black and white by MG Heiss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Westbay*

Westbay Black and White by daveashaw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ypres • *

Ypres • Black and White by Aa'isha Akhtar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Big Apple,New York City*

The Big Apple in Black and White by Andrew Webb Curtis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Garment District,New York*

Black and White New York 2017 #KentClarkSupermanNYC by Sudkate U-Jarean, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marrakech-Morroco*

medina by pludsou, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
If I Close My Eyes... by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Lille inspiring me by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*
Under The Shade by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Under the Moreton Bay Fig by GPTravers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne | AUS by Ben Voit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Después de la tormenta by Lola Martín Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Shadows by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
DSC_6183 by mathendrix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Walk the line by Eric Baygon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
the city by Juan Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
20160610_Macau Walkaround Day TWO-10 by kiweep7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai - Pudong by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gilgindar Peak, Pakistan*
Gilgindar Peak by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
winter 2012 - Tashkent by Bakhtiyor Kadirov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by Olha Bakan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Urb06 D100_059 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Winter reflections by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Karakoy by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Speed Of Bike... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Escher's Conumdrum Old Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
Urb 1010 Film018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Passing Glance by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Casablanca, Morocco*
Balconi della Medersa by Vincenzo Garofalo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spider and light.*

Araña y luz. Spider and light. by Jesús Javier García Escribano, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Balneario Camboriu, Brazil*
_MG_0961-Modifier-Modifier-4 by Thierry Roget, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Buckingham Palace*

Buckingham Palace by G. B., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Constantine, Algeria*
Sidi Mcid Bridge Constantine , Algeria by Labib Benslama, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La Rochelle,France*

Les mâts de LR !!! by François Tomasi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Soelden*

Soelden gletscher arena by Piotr Szymanek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Marta, Portugal*
Santa Marta Lighthouse by F!l!pe, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valmontone*

Attesa stancante, Valmontone 2019 by Daniel Pellegrini, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perm, Russia*
Untitled by Vladislav Niko, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin-Germany*

Hauptbahnhof by Jonathan Adami, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Wooooosh by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The horse and his windmill*

The "Damme" horse and his windmill - B&W 4/ by Guy Vanhulle, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice city lines bnw by juhwie.foto - PROJECT: LEIDENSCHAFT-LICH-T, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berg*

clouds by Bernd Kranabetter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brighton England*

Riflesso b&w by Valentino Perniola, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*
Bergamo by Daniel Schradi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grand Canyon (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Grand Canyon at Sunset by Sugata Banerji, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yorkville, Toronto, Ontario*

1R8A8782 by Johnny [Shakedown], en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Millenium Tensions by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fashion District, Toronto, Ontario*

1R8A8689 by Johnny [Shakedown], en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
USA 2016 (I) by Nicolás Arlanzón Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Heidelberg Bahnstadt*

Welcome to Heidelberg Bahnstadt by Rainer Tessmann, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
JFK Blvd, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Historic Old Lightship,UK*

Historic Old Lightship .. by Janet Ulliott, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
wynyard by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Etoile by Ewan Lebourdais, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sétif-Algeria*
Old Mosque by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
N & 7 Trains with Long Island City Buildings - Queens, NY - May 2018 by Matthew Mu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bergamo, Italy*

Bad News ? | Bergamo, Italy by Flemming Gade, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Street II at night by Dirk Gill, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mid & North Wales*

Yspyty Cynfyn by Simon Evans, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
IKEX2258 by Isaac Noe Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Lady Chapel - St Cuthbert's Church, Earls Court by vbadwolf, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Safety pins*

Sicherheitsnadeln / safety pins by Rudolf Ludwig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Russia*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istambul-Algeria*

svi_013 by Dietmar, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Canberra, Australia*
Canberra by bob bob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
IMG_4090 by Diana Durán Ferrer (instagramddoublelick), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
008A5556 Cirkelbroen, København by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicagoscape by Leigh Garner, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sydney City*









https://chilby.com.au/Sydney-Blue-M...graphy/Sydney-Landscape-Photography/SydneyCBD


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8539 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sydney City*









http://getshotmedia.com/galleries/sydney-city/


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Montmartre by Florian Blanchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Seine B&W by AaltjeMarie, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Caracas-Venezuela*

Sans titre by César.Gutiérrez, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Los Angeles City Hall*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Los_Angeles_City_Hall_BlackWhite.jpg


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

It's endless by - Lubbock -, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
moulin rouge by Julia H., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Woman*

untitled by tomorca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Teatro Colón de Buenos Aires*









https://www.bbva.com/es/teatro-colon-buenos-aires-lanzo-abonos-temporada-2018/


----------



## mayass

*Cologne-Germany*

CologneDeutzCathedralPerspective by Bernd Schaefers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Rain in Paris by Pancho, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, France*
15-11-11_D_11h40'34''_Annecy_Canon PowerShot G7 X_IMG_5970 by Vianney ZAIQUE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vieste, Italy*
Vieste_punta_San_Francesco_bn by Fabrizio Alfano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vlorë, Albania*
Jonufër-Vlorë-Albania. by godo godaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
20150118-Leipzig Nacht-17.jpg by Let Rab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Szczecin, Poland*
Tram, street Stettin. by Tomasz Ludwik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Think the nature by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn main street, Estonia by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
L1000644.jpg by Aliwton Carvalho Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Uhuru Park, Central Nairobi, Kenya by Livvy Adjei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Street Scene2-BP81994bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
DSC_3680.jpg by Lee Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Uppsala by Paula Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
RosaCruces by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam, 2018 by Marco Lavena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Monochrome by Luk Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Bike-Share 190128 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
house by Juanjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver BC by Arek Eych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by Damian Braswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 45 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Trinidad and Tobago*
The Peir by Varendra Maraj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai Random by sudhir herle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
BITI052015_155R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Monochrome Moscow by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Walking In The Andorran Pyrenees by Andrew Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Astor Place, Manhattan, New York, NY, USA by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Saint-Paul Antlers (Old Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 33 - Ultrafine Extreme 100 - Roll No. 3 (Ilford Microphen) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
EAV- Escola de Artes Visuais do Parque Lage by Yuri Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Spagnola by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Benditera (Sagrada Familia) by Javier Colmenero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Bosphorus | Istanbul | Turkey by Gilberto Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Vieux Lyon by Tim Fitzwater, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

christos-greece said:


> *Unknown location, Andorra*
> Walking In The Andorran Pyrenees by Andrew Marsh, on Flickr


This is the Chuch of Sant Joan de Caselles in Canillo. 
The chuch was built in the 12th century.


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
princess by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Landscape by Agata Renata Chwedoruk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong 07 by Arnaud Samie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ivano-Frankivsk, Ukraine*
IMGP4185 by Roman Kitsiuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Savoy by Franco Wendler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
lunch time #879 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Pavement shadows by Justin Bowdidge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Donner.....Dieu vous le rendra by ALFO Studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
PA221354.jpg by Eugene Ter-Avakyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
P1030092 by lucioderosa99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Alexander Nilssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Market Street Rain by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Candid Beauty by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Nice by Romain Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (952) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Streets by Matteo Magri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Intersected by West, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
In Step by jswigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Relocation by Torsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai. by giuseppe cristofalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Happy Hour by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower Paris by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Too late to look aside by Ognyan Levashki, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lübeck, Germany*

Lübeck, Germany by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lübeck, Germany*

Lübeck, Germany by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* La Palma, Canary Islands*

Garafia, La Palma, Canary Islands by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille-France*

Marseille, B&W, 76 by Patrick RAYMOND, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

Constantine Algeria by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rimini-Italy*

Rimini ponte di Tiberio by Stefano Biserni, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

Gothic in Black and White by Genji Arakaki, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Makam El Chahid (Alger) by BigBadi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cannes-France*

Cannes by Mirko Borgmann, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Etretat-France*

Etretat by Romain Delcroix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bodrum - Turkey*

Bodrum / Turkey by oğuz ünver, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva-Switzerland*

Genève, Taverne de la Madeleine by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dinard-France*

Le chemin des douaniers ! by Bertrand DOREL, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin-Germany*

Oberbaum Bridge - Berlin by Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Palace El Mechouar, Tlemcen, Algeria by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux-France*

Bordeaux by Melanie Tomischat, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Italy*

San Gimignano © Giovanni Contarelli 2017 by Giovanni Contarelli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lion*

Lioness by Neoflame, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tree and sun*

Tree and sun by Alain Girard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baviera,Germany*

Winter in SW by Rudolf Ludwig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lower Austria*

Weinviertel Impressions CDXLIII - Lower Austria by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Washington*

DSC_5737PSedit8863PSedit8864.jpg by Jorge Carrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

201812_1473 Valencia, stairs Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia by &#55357;&#56567; Ad DeCort (NL), en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lübeck, Germany*

Lübeck, Germany by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scotus*

DSC_5832PSedit8853PSedit8854.jpg by Jorge Carrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Badwater Dasin, Death Valley, California*

Badwater Basin by Norm Fox, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Forlì*

1-SAM_6286-1 by Roberto C., Italy, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

St. Paul London by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

St. Paul London by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Death Valley*

Death Valley by Alain Girard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Poof! by mr.reverend, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

Aufgereihte Hebekräne / lifting cranes by Rudolf Ludwig, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Perth-Australia*

Perth City in Black and White by Reggie in HD, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Porvenir, Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena*

Blow away by .Luis SoTo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Schärding, Austria*

Barockstadt Schärding, Österreich / Baroque city Schärding, Austria by Rudolf Ludwig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam Canal*

Amsterdam Canal by Stefan Blomberg Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Torino,Italy*

Angoli di Torino: Piazza Cavour by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Charnwood Borough,England*

No. 6990/No. 92214 by Lewis_Hurley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Waterfall Skradinski buk on Krka river.*

Krka by Leonardo Đogaš, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Michigan*

Crossing the bridge by Rob Mesite, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

Sidi Mcid Bridge Constantine , Algeria by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Paris Street 04 by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tigzirt-Algeria*
TIGZIRT La Grande Plage by Chérif Bouchiha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York*
New York by phillyguy1631, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Like rounded corner by Jack 4eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD161006_0831 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Alameda by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
El Retiro. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
MP4A6328 by Jamie Langford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Walter Vinagre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
rosa gris by Sara Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Cité Metro Station by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Le Port d'Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
St Paul's Cathedral. City of London. by Tomasz Czajkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
City canal by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Marollen by Niels Hanssens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina Mosque by steve jones, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt, Stock Exchange by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Montreal*

Rue Saint-Catherine Winter Night by Jason Thibault, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bruges-Belgium*

Lovers Lake [2], Bruges by Richard Williams, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

Constantine , Algeria by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid*

Madrid. 2018. by Ioannes Thyrsus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

On the phone by huntergol, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lyon-France*

Place des Terreaux, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Duckscape*

Duckscape by Marcin Bieszczanin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street*

By George Orwell by Helena Bezecna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

double X by Françoise [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

paris bw by Bruno Tof, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manchester City*

Phone Envy by Geoff France, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Big Rock*

Big Rock by Konstantinos Mantidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zagreb - Upper Town*

Schwarz by Zoran M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sanctuary*

"Sanctuary" by Konstantinos Mantidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Horizon plein de nuages by ZEK ZUHMHA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dolores Street, San Francisco*

Dolores Street, San Francisco by Patrick Vennari, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh*

Edinburgh by Nick Dickson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

London, Oxford Street by Werner Ustorf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toledo-Spain*

Last Christmas Rides - Últimos paseos navideños by Àlex Moreno Fuster, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algiers by night by Dihcar sama, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Athens, Greece*

Stoà di Attalo, Agorà di Atene, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marshalltown, Johanesburgo, Gauteng*

Jo'burg CBD by Grahame Hall, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco,California*

Dolores Street, San Francisco by Patrick Vennari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Janesville*

Fresh deep snow in city park, Janesville, WI by Devlik Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Monastiraki market, Athens, Greece*

Monastiraki market, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York Photography*

Limousine with Poodle on East 54th Street by M. Chaussettes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

Untitled (30) by M. Chaussettes, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Strasbourg*

STRASBOURG, il y a un an. LIFE MUST GO ON ! Place Kléber by lesphotosdedaniel, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Harrison Street, San Francisco*

Harrison Street, San Francisco by Patrick Vennari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cave, Athens, Greece*

Cave, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rotterdam*

Erasmusbrug ( Rotterdam ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai*

Dubai Metro by Leslie Thwaites, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vilamoura-Portugal*

Sun just going down at Vilamoura Marina by Richard Williams, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St.Petersburg -Russia*

20180331-102241-Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thunderbird*

Thunderbird by Simon White, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn*

Red Hook by neilsonabeel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zwartwit*

late evening walk by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia*

Broad Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sunset Wilhelmshaven*

sunset Wilhelmshaven by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Snow fountain*

Snow fountain by peter.a.klein (Boulanger-Croissant), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Akkrum*

Akkrum by Erwin van den Bosch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh & Around*

Edinburgh Fringe - Rough by Eric Watt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridge over river Dobra, Ogulin, Croatia*

That was a Snow by Nenad Suznjevic, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ottawa*

Ottawa by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Gare Montparnasse by sturkster, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers*

La Grande Poste d'Alger by Samy Lamouti dzpixel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
...expo... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Cloudy city skies by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Dry dock by Marc St-Jean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Down the street by Xinjun Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-59 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Spark? by Dáire Cronin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

Londres by Eleen June Roeelo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
On the other platform by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt, Roemer by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Lesly Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

La casbah de Argel by iñaki do Campo Gan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stortorget by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
07112015-IMG_3662 by Enric Raw, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid*

Spain - Madrid - puerta del sol by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*
Tram Ways [Amsterdam Atmosphere] (236/365) by Walimai.photo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Beaubourg noir et blanc by Michel Sallé, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest*

Budapest by Jan Pumprla, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco,California*

San Francisco circa 1969 by Claudia Künkel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nederland*

Turfmarkt, Den Haag by Ivan van Nek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brazil*

Barra da Tijuca em PB - RJ by Mario Howat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Waterfront city*

Waterfront city by Randy, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Helsinki*

Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hell's Kitchen, New York City*

NYC - Agujas de acero y cristal en monocromo # 041 by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto*

Porto by Cyna Monya, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Pisa-Italy*

Pisa, Italy, infrared by Bartonio, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tower of London and Tower Bridge*

The Tower and the Bridge by Jon Benham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Grand Palace - Bangkok*

The Grand Palace - Bangkok by Gerald Ow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salamanca,Spain*

Working on the black and whites by Chris Donnelly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco*

Last Night's Sky by Karen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*World Trade Center,NYC*

_DSC7371-Edit by Terry Granger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wardian / London*

Wardian / London by George Rex, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum Arts of Montreal*

Ombres et lumière by Bmartel2k, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

_DSC7382-Edit by Terry Granger, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Hard Light-BP30483bw by Rob Blok, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Ukrainian Girl*









https://photographers.ua/photo/portrait-art-studio-a-krivitsky-1224521/


----------



## mayass

*Seville-Spain*

Sevilla, Andalus by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tiffany & Co-NYC*

Tiffany's / Lit Up by S Demmer, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Le Louvre - Paris by Cend D., sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Buildings/architecture*

The silo's by Wayne Davey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

Sumidagawa by Justin Bowdidge, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Série La Défense: n° 18 by Jean-Louis DUMAS, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

Budapest in the Mist by Usuf Islam, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai*

at the Dubai Mall 54 by D B Morton, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* New Smyrna Beach, FL*

wind blown shoreline, sand, beach, darkened sky, New Smyrna Beach, FL, Nikon D3300, mamiya sekor 45mm f-2.8, 1.30.19 by steve aimone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich, Germany*

Black on White by Suzanne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

_DSC7539-Edit by Terry Granger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Portland,Oregon*

20 Seconds of Portland by Joshua Johnston, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague*

Father of the Nation, Monument Placky, Prague by Nicky Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC at Night*

reposted from reddit: NYC at Night in Black and White [OC] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Helsinki*

Siltasaari by Pertti M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tulsa, Oklahoma*

urban canyon by michael, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Quito. Ecuador.*

Plaza de la Independencia or Plaza Grande in Quito. Ecuador. by Celestyn Brozek, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*The thaw begins, Chicago, IL, USA*_

Breakup by ancientlives, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Pisa-Italy*

Pisa, Italy, infrared by Bartonio, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Diego Skyline*

SAN DIEGO SKYLINE by ELWOOD Nickerson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam*

Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam 2019 by Eric Streefland, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Corniche Ouest by Papillon-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Chicago Winter 2019*_

Chicago Winter 2019 by UkrainianSensation, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thames River*

I know, it’s been done before &#55357;&#56838; but I had to  by i5tvan, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Crater Lake, Oregon.USA*

Crater Lake, Oregon by Jean-Marc Vogel Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Eiffel Tower at night by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Khaldounia, Tlemcen, Algeria by Sofiane Iratene, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels *

Brussels in Black and White by Raphael Dropsy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Krakow*

Krakow is still in a festive mood ... B&W by evko ..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Dortmund*_

mirroring in the rainy street - trees by MLe Dortmund, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barcelona,Spain*

You look beautiful in black and white too by Fnikos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oodi Library - Helsinki, Finland*

Oodi Library - Helsinki, Finland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alaska*

Winter White by Dylan Straub, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Louisiana*

L'Usine by Olivier Pouzin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lion Head and Pierson Mountain, near Estes Park, Colorado.*

Pierson and Lionhead by Never Exceed Speed, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York Photography*

GWB in black and white, in plain sight... by Cesar Toribio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kielce,Poland*

Church in Black and White by ROOM MAN, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

window view in 2013 by Papillon-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Copenhagen*

Copenhagen/Abstract1 by Blues Roots, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux-France*

Burdeos by Francisco Bravo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ottawa-Canada*

Canada's Parliament Buildings by John Chambers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Cap Caxine (Hammamet) by Papillon-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sforzesco Castle in Milan, Italy by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
2016-06-18_marseille_1a by László Vizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Untitled by ['Ô], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 573 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orlando (Florida), U.S.A.*
Orlando City Stadium by Jamie Smed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Silver City by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Wat Ratchanadda, Wat Saket and the Cityscape of the old area of Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150809_075D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
reposted from reddit: One of Mexico City's most beautiful buildings, Palacio de Bellas Artes. [6000x4000] [OC] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Series: Playing with Black and White - N3 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Djanet-Algeria*

Algeria by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Jamoneria de Madrid by Alessio Pressante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Mirrored reflections. by Ian Ramsay, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Napoli-Italy*

NAPOLI by giuseppe del prete, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Benidorm,Spain*

Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boston, Massachusetts*

Bostonian Skyline by Rabican7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wisconsin*

CORSAIR FOLDED UP AND COVERED FOR THE NIGHT by Rabelais, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Une ville, la nuit.... by Francois Decaillet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Israel*

Sin título by ΗΩΣ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sheffield Yorkshire*

Sheffield Yorkshire by Peter Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*China*

IMG_0019 Nikon F2 Photomic by HIDEAKI1981, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Upper Teesdale , County Durham , UK*

Cow Green . by wayman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Paris, grande bibliotheque, B&W, 51 by Patrick RAYMOND, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fontarda,Valencia,Spain*

La danse sous le pont by KRAMEN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chinatown,Oakland*

NikonFE2_Nikkor50mm18_TMax3200iso1000_OAKChinatown_032 by bad.moon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streets of Lyon,France*

Ready for the journey by Jonathan J Verdier, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney-Australia*

Anzac Bridge black and white by Elaine, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin-Germany*

Tower and Sculpture in Black and White by Gregor Quendel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Manama-Bahrain*

Bahrain black and white by Steve Simpson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris - Black and White - Long exposure by Dominique Lacaze, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Malmö-Sweden*

Black and white panorama of Malmo! by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

landscape3710a by Siew Chuan Cheah, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St Marks Square, Venice*

St Marks in Black and White by Mark Keelan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brussels-Belgium*

Brussels in Black and White by Raphael Dropsy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santorini-Greece*

View over Thira, Santorini by Richard Williams, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo-Japan*

Tokyo Japan, July/August 2018 by Marco Zimara, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Le Vendredi - Sous les arcades by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ontario-Canada*

Ontario Place, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Leo Li, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vatican-Rome*

Centrum by Hirsch Sorensen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid-Spain*

estiletes #3 by The_Accidental_Tourist, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

09/03/2012 - Mer démontée, Bab el Oued, Alger by Philippe Marquand Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Torquay -England*

Torquay Harbour2 B&W by Richard T, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux-France*

2008-02-17 10-18-50_0022-LR by oncle tom, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Morning light downtown Stockholm. by Joel Brogmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Nowhere by P S, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zerada-Algeria*

zeralda by Chérif Bouchiha, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
watching time pass. by 3mb.o, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Christmas is comming by Tomasz Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

Juste avant le vote sur le Brexit... by Philippe Dechet, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto, Canada by Antonio Zurita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Hats by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ottawa -Canada*

Ottawa by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, 2019 by Greg Wass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
just arrived by Jingle Noise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_20190205_154905-01 by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris flood 2018 by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kristiansand-Norway*

Kilden Kristiansand, Norway by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Benjamin Skorov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice (61) by Geoff Ogden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
4K6A1045 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Innocente Ruggiero, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

Charles Bridge Black and White by Andrew Proudlove, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow-Russia*

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, Moscow by Matej Michalik, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

paris-france--the-city-of-light-in-black-and-white-55_43137359945_o by Photo Bug, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Metz-France*

Metz Cathedral black and white by Tim Rodie, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm Sweden*

Old Town in Black and White, Stockholm Sweden by Sue Wellington, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Québec-Canada*


----------



## mayass

*Québec-Canada*

black and white sur Québec by raser41, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150613_277D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
A corner by night by Angeles Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Renovation, Sydney, December 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
time stands still - Colour for Effect by ashmieke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia do Leme by Pedro Lacerda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The River by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSC_2068 by Titart_T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Red Dead Redemption... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
OMG Mom! We're So Bored! by Tina Leggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Open Air Lunchtime Concert by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Life in greyscale by Farhan Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_DSC0192-3 by Krisztián Gyula Tóth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Ontario by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Old Building by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hangzhou, China*
Shadows in the Night by Dark Floors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
To the sky by ESTjustPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid-Spain*

Sunset at Puerta del Sol (Madrid, España. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran-Algeria*

Dramatic cityscape by Ali Mhd, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

080106_093819_a by Jacques Godeau, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sevilla-Spain*

Sevilla, Andalus by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ypres-Belgium*

Ypres • Black and White by Aa'isha Akhtar, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

old-town-square-prague-panorama-black-and-white by Zach Harrod, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

old-town-square-prague-panorama-black-and-white by Zach Harrod, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok -Thailand*

Benjakiti Park pt4 2 in black and white by Juha Lappalainen, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Guangzhou China skateboarding*

cool skate spot... by -PopJuice-, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Minimal City*

Minimal by V Karesz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC - Jersey City skyline*

NYC - Jersey City skyline # 046 by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong Harbour*

Hong Kong Harbour by ERIC MAK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*People in Ghent*

People 6 by Philippe Barbé, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pak Kok, Distrito Este, Hong Kong*

Foggy city by Alice 2019, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street City People*

The Winter Sun by Marija Mimica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Euskadi*

To the future by Orlando Imperatore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Disney*

Taking the Mickey by Mister G.C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Switzerland*

the tower by matthias haemmerly, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Continue...

*Montréal, Canada*
eded3827.jpg.orig by michelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima asimétrica by victor mendivil, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tierra del Fuego, Magallanes, Chile*

Can't keep my eyes from the circling sky by .Luis SoTo., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Looking across by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon*

Lissabon Avenida 24 de Julho 4 bw by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Estación de Puerta de Atocha, Madrid*

contrastes lineales by Martin Eugenio, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
R0006029.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ibexes, Switzerland*

Ibexes, Switzerland by Christian Hermann Fotografie, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo-Japan*

tokyo japan neon lights black and white by Juice Soup, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marseilles,France*

Les poulies perdues... / The lost pulleys by vedebe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgium*

"Lièges-Guillemins Train Station" by Arif Kavak, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto-Canada*
Ontario Place, Toronto, ON, Canada by Leo Li, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Railway in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Waco YMF 5C de WACO Classic Aircraft Corporation(Michigan) by Bernard O, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

At the Sorbonne Fountain by sturkster, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The town hall in Den Haag/Netherlands*

Fibonacci Tendency mono by frank_w_aus_l, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool Street Station. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sevilla-Spain*

Sevilla, Andalus by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels*

Railway tunnel by jefvandenhoute, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
stazione by lucioderosa99, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Beach Florida*

Sin título by Serge Koz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
On the streets of #SanFrancisco #California near #nobhill and #Powell by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ukraine*

Way-2 by Eren Çevik, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
< < < mirrored > > > by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Central Italy*

Entering Civita di Bagnoregio, Central Italy by Claudio_R_1973, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Great Egret (Ardea alba), Haiti*

Landing B&W Great Egret (Ardea alba), Haiti by Michael McGovern, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Saks Queen Street by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Abruzzo, Italy*

Thunderstorm Squall Line Arriving in Valle Roveto, Abruzzo, Italy by Claudio_R_1973, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai. by giuseppe cristofalo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*

Inmigrantes by Miguel Buenaventura, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Florence-Italy*

Ponte Vecchio, Bobbio, Piacenza, Italy, infrared by Bartonio, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
l'homme au chapeau by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

[/B]They were so cute&#55357;&#56469; by Photolover Eva, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
France proud by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

Contantine Algeria by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Old bike in Amsterdam*

Old bike in Amsterdam by Gotan Da, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

Kensington Palace - black & white by Luis FrancoR, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_20180316_103624 by michaellevi69, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Martinique*

_IGP7450xfsep by Bertrand Garrigou, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Waterfront architecture, Amsterdam by Peter Turner, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

Sin título by Jacky Hervieux, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York view over Manhattan*

New York - black and white view over Manhattan by Toon van den Einde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Phoenix by Vulture Labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin from the French Cathedral*

View over Berlin from the French Cathedral by Karsten Höltkemeier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City - USA*

New York City - USA by Burkhard Kohnert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

Chicago by Camerateurish, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boston Harbor*

DSC03188.jpg by Eric Swardstrom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong City*

hk cityscape by Gregory Rohan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

The Wharf by Caz Holton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The towers of San Gimignano, Italy*

Medieval Skyscrapers by yabberdab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Morocco*

Morocco in Black and White by wolfgang josten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roosevelt Island Tramway in NYC*

Sin título by Claire*Marsh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yau Tsim Mong, Yau Tsim Mong, Hong Kong*

Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Midtown Manhattan Skyline NYC*

Midtown Manhattan Skyline NYC by THE.ARCH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Checkered Life by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wellington St E*

Wellington St E by A Great Capture, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Aveiro, Portugal*

Navegando hacia el sol - Sailing towards the sun by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York*

Ice Skating in Central Park by Al, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Almeria-Spain*

Mojacar by Melanie Tomischat, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest-Hungary*

Budapest at night! by Photolover Eva, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint Malo-France*

Tempête de sable sur Saint Malo ! by Bertrand DOREL, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran-Algeria*

Santa Cruz (Oran, Algeria) by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow-Russia*

"Moscow-City" by Alexander Gutkin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Granada-Spain*

Buenas Noches, Granada by Jorge Gálvez, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baden-Württemberg-Germany*

Burg Hohenzollern by JensenPhotoGraphy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam, canali e biciclette... by Fabrizio Buoso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

Praga. by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madhya Pradesh-India*

INDIEN, Fort Gwalior (serie) Abschied, 13628/6593 by roba66, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

Emir Abdelkader Mosque_01 by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Samara, Russia*
Military part by Rustam Gazizullin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
City of Beirut by Mariam Hojeij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A7_DSC1326 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jump (Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil). by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Balconies by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porec, Croatia*

Porec by Chris Goodacre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rostov, Russia*
Untitled by Valeria Gulieva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Omaha (Nebraska), U.S.A.*
10 3 16 37 - Copy by Atiim Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Painting Charles Bridge by Bob Wagener by Channel City Camera Club, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odense, Denmark*
Odense by Andris Nikolajevs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
IMG_20170818_0002 by olivier chateau, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Paris by Sergey Lebedev, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

On the bridge by Fred Knox-Hooke, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Peru*
On the road by Pierre-Olivier Staes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lijiang, China*
Untitled by Jimmy JL, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Bars and bikes by Fred Knox-Hooke, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2A8423 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Father & Son by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monte Carlos by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao-Spain*

El Zubizuri by Oscar Roberto Dominguez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johor Bahru, Malaysia*
Seeing straight by sydbad, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome -Italy*

The view form the Palatine Hill by Leguman vs the Blender, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
old tram and communication enthusiasts by Rafał Sobczyk, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow-Russia*

Izmailovo kremlin (Измайловский Кремль) by Michael Ravodin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dortmund, Germany*
Dortmund by Markus Bäcker, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Quebec*

Qc divers-1 by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
833A4012 LR.jpg by zztop38, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skyline Chicago by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0368 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, United Arab Emirates: Marina skyline by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

Two Bridges by SimplSam, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris and the Eifel Tower by Mart.i.an, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Off to the gig by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*

A Rainy Day in Puerto Madero by Maria Grandi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La routine Parisienne by LLT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Antwerp-Belgium*

Sans titre by Fernando García, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint Malo-France*

St Servan - Les Bas Sablon by Dominique D, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Architecture - N&B Sepia - Les amoureux de Notre Dame de Paris by Guillaume Laloux, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Belém by Manolis B., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao-Spain*

Bilbao. Teatro Arriaga (Arriaga Theater) II by Carlos Sobrino, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bruges-Belgium*

city view of BRUGGE by eyeworks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid*

Madrid by Night by Carlos Sobrino, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok-Thailand*

Night Bangkok / Ночной Бангкок by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Montserrat-Spain*

Montserrat. The place where the fog merges with the clouds / Монсеррат - где туман сливается с облаками by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

Prague / Прага by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Novgorod-Russia*

City sunset / Закат в городе by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Gardens by the Bay / Сады у залива by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Milan-Italy*

Spouse Cake Fountain / Piazza Castello / Milan by Jyoti Chandra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dublin- Ireland*

Under the rain - Dublin, Ireland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La Herradura, Lima, Peru, South America*

Waiting Game (Black and White Edit) by Geraint Rowland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Angel, Chorillos*

Angel, Chorillos, Black and White Edit by Geraint Rowland, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
For Old Time's Sake by Laura Aitchison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Stairs by Julien Chauvet, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Arequipa, Peru*

Arequipa Peru by Françoise Challard, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Bright Lights and the Big City by Jeremy Revereza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Dove in flight by rogulin.vlad Rogulin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Blindness by Sara Canino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Saturday afternoon by Mariana Farias, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lima,Perú*

Sobre lasvías deltren by Ricardo Marquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Macchu Picchu, Peru*

Stone and sky by Neale Maynard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Queensbury,Glens Falls*

Come Fly With Me by Marcela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Puente "Rayito de Sol" II. Lima, Perú.*

Puente "Rayito de Sol" II. Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Drying laundries by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York*

Patinoire Rockefeller Center by Leguman vs the Blender, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Humantay,Peru*

Humantay (II) by Stephane Bon, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Louvre / Лувр by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Like rounded corner by Jack 4eye, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesus. Cusco, Peru*

Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesus. Cusco, Peru. by Shawn Harquail, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shawn Harquail,Canada*

The old cabin. by Shawn Harquail, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drd0015 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rzeszów-Poland*

Rzeszów by Konrad Woś, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Ivan Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
201901-001-031.jpg by Tommy Feldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF4015 by Erik Florin, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bruges -Belgium*

empty chairs by eyeworks, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Gold Coast 1612 (14) by GeminiLaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pasadena (California), U.S.A.*
IMG_4765.jpg by Bryce Gifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ait Ben Haddou, Morocco*
Morocco - Ksar Ait Ben Haddou (explored) by Werner (more off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Midnight by the Sea - B&W by Socco Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
let us talk about the national theater (recreated) by --pam--, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok-Thailand*

Bangkok / Бангкок by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil 2014 by Save the Dream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Checker A-11 - New York City Taxi Cab by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
des bords de seine by Frédéric Larebière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street, London UK by Stephen Salisbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_3349 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa II by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ottawa-Canada*

Ottawa by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux-France*

Le miroir d'eau by Jean-Louis DUMAS, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

Süleymaniye Mosque by Felix Garcia Vila, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva*

Geneva Lake Front - D750 -DSC_0064_2 cópia b&w by Marcio Joaquim Carvalho de Jesus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kansas City*

Only the Light Can Drive Out the Darkness by Mike Day, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Lee Foxall, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi*

Night in Abu Dhabi / Ночь в Абу-Даби by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

Constantine Algeria by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bergen-Norway*

Sognefjord / Согнефьорд by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Roofs of Paris / Крыши Парижа by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Malaga-Spain*

Morning at the port / Утро в порту by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dover-England*

Dover / Дувр by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Alger , Algiers by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paola-Italy*

The stairs - Paola, Italy - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shoreditch, London*

City by lukaszkorecki, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago's Museum Campus*

City by Krzysztof Hanusiak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon, Portugal*

“ Alien Eyes “ by Mirela Momanu by Mirela Momanu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Architettura Mussoliniana..Roma Eur by SIMONE ORTENZI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cuetzalan del Progreso - México*

Romance by Diego Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

20180404_1798-Edit by Juha Forsberg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

梅田 by mono chrome, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Istanbul*

the one less traveled / Lonely at the top by Özgür Gürgey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Őikov, Praga*

...spirality²... by *ines_maria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne,Australia*

Stormy Docklands by Andy Cheyne, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Copenhagen-Danemark*

Copenhagen / Копенгаген by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Bad weather in Amsterdam / Непогода в Амстердаме by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vrsar-Croatia*

Врсар by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai*

Mohammed Bin Ahmed Almulla Mosque, Dubai / Ночная мечеть by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Night black&white Singapore / Ночной черно-белый Сингапур by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

Chelsea by Andrejs Fjodorovs, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Panama City*

Panama City by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Glasgow-Scotland*

Going Underground by Rico Rodriguez, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Florence-Italy*

A view over Florence, Italy by Richard Williams, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

080106_093819_a by Jacques Godeau, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Monument to Rafik Hariri. Beirut, Lebanon by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1690D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reboot by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Winter Södermalm by Håkon Grimstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Another city by Jorge González, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Novgorod-Russia*

After the rain / После дождя by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Basel-Switzerland*

Bâle by Bruno Mathiot, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Dramatic City Skyline by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Danforth by 4one6, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Luarca-Spain*

Luarca by Carlos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taiwan*

Sans titre by 辜 棠, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Paris in B&W / Париж в черно-белом by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro bay by John, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona-Spain*

La Pedrera. Bcn. by Roberto Herrero, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Radio City Music Hall by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris le Panthéon depuis l’île St Louis by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome -Italy*

The view form the Palatine Hill by Leguman vs the Blender, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dalston by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street, Venezia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta 2018 by Lucio Frabotta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leather by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice *

Venetian lagoon / Венецианская лагуна by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Down Town Dubai, UAE by Sheikh Mohsin, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*stockholm-Sweden*

A6300359flickr by kjell nyman, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Islande*

Sin título by Bousure, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manhattan bridge*

manhattan bridge by Roberto Michaelis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barr Lake, Colorado*

... by ddurham000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum Of Art And Ambiente*

Rain | Museum Of Art And Ambiente | Marta (Herford) by DerAblichter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ohio architecture*

Up Up And Away by Kevin Spencer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ontario,Canada*

Edited to b/w by wil james, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*John Rylands-Manchester-England*

John Rylands II by mark greenfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York Photography*

timeS Square by Roberto Michaelis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia*

Corner of Locust and 15th (Philadelphia) by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin*

Berlin, by Le Bistronome, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice,Italy*

Wet and Windy Venice by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rittenhouse Square,Philadelphia*

The Drake on St Hicks (Philadelphia) by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tempodrom in Berlin*

"IT" | Tempodrom in Berlin | Fine Art Long Exposure by DerAblichter, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia-Spain*

El Peñón de Ifach bajo las nubes del atardecer(blanco y negro)./ Ifach Rock under twilight clouds (B&W). by Francisco García Ríos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm-Sweden*

Riksdaghuset by Jeroen de Jongh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna-Austria*

Sans titre by cem mutlu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin-Germany*

Ahoi Berlin by Sven Hilscher, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bradford-England*

Panoramic black and white view of city park Bradford by Jason Feather, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Eltz Castle-Germany*

DSC_1314 black and white by me222222222222222222222222, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salzburg- Austria*

Salzburg in black and white by Stefan Blomberg Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cassis-France*

Cassis black and white by Georgia Fowler, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore - Keppel Bay by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Slovakia*



BHT said:


> *Galanta, Trnava Region*
> 
> 
> Street of Galanta by Matúš Benian, on Flickr


...


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
Bilboko Alde Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2016.04.16 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
he is not the only one crossing by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
39660028 by FuzzyWomack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Les Jacobins avant l'orage by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne-Australia*

A Melbourne Night Caught on Black and White by nonstandardformat, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSCF3480 by londoncard02, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai-China*

Pudong, Shanghai black and white 2013 by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Rain! by Orr--22, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

La Fac centrale d'Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Ivan Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Alkmaar-Netherlands*

Reflections of Architecture by Emil de Jong, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Una habitación con vistas.. (mejor en grande) by Angeles Torres, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ålesund, Norway*

The storm is coming by Ramon C., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi- UAE*

Middle Dome, Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque, Abu Dhabi by Rehan Jamil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Segovia - Spain*

SGTI_032017_17R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Customs Houses Sydney by Vaughan Bromfield, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Broadgate, London*

The Point by Lee Acaster, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Strasbourg,France*

Médiathèque Malraux Strasbourg by Bruno Mathiot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Business Bay, Dubai, UAE*

Concrete Jungle by Waheed Akhtar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*National Lifeboat Museum Dorus Rijkers*

Insulinde - National Lifeboat Museum Dorus Rijkers by Jeroen Noot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zürich City*

Schifflände 6, Zürich City by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Before the rain II by Enrique Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Housing Estates*

Aerilate by Jon Chiang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*

P.R.O.M.I.N.E.N.C.E by Sam Kranz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kirkby Lonsdale, England*

Kirkby Lonsdale by Paul Wood, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Texas Architecture*

Complexities by Matt Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wakefield, West Yorkshire*

Wakefield, West Yorkshire by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New South Wales,Australia*

WEEK 05 - Landscape: Black and White by Evander VDH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Hepworth, Wakefield*

The Hepworth, Wakefield by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

London. by Jose Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt,Germany*

Phoenix by Vulture Labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malmö,Sweden*

Dramatic black and white Malmoe by Andreas Swensson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Panorama from the Sky Tower, Auckland (New Zealand).*

Grasp on reality by Marco Franchino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*West Don Lands, Toronto, Ontario*

Up and Up, More buildings everytime I go into the city by Donna Brittain, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St John's Church,England*

Scunthorpe 28.05.2016 by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam, Oudezijdskolk*

Ships that pass in the night. by Sabien, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Face à face by Jean Louis Pires, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Lines by tomabenz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam, early evening. by Sabien, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Northwestern Brooklyn, Nueva York*

Lower Manhattan bw by stephane_p, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marina Bay Sand,Singapore*

The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yarra River,Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*

Yarra River. by William Thoo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn Bridge*

Brooklyn Bridge by Steve Starer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto,Canada*

AUGUST 2016 NM1_0094_013794-1-222 by Munroe Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Dark City by alex, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thames River,London*

The London city / La ciudad de Londres by Luis De la fuente De mingo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*City of Toronto*

AUGUST 2017 NM1_0034_013734-22 by Munroe Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

Venezia - by Roberto Farina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bagan, Myanmar*

Bagan, Myanmar by Stefano Ravalli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oude Westen, Rotterdam,South Holland*

Rock around the block by Ali de Niese, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal Skyline*

Montreal Skyline B&W by Mike Pettipas, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gdynia -Poland*

PLTI082017_874R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lofoten - Norway*

Fjord by Ramon C., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dordogne-France*

Château de Hautefort by Justine Stuttard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Benidorm -Spain*

Benidorm (2) (España, Spain) by Carlos Arriero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* London*

Dappled road by Adrian Chandler, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bologhine-Algeria*

IMG_0425 by Rafik GARNI, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Scooter Gang by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Fontanka Embankment by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Fly in 3...2...1... by *Lolly*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
watching time pass. by 3mb.o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Each in his own world by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC05269 by James Harbeck, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai*

The night scene of DubaÏ by Paul PORRAL, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Old DDR uniforms in Friedrichstrasse by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Scooter Driver-BP30079bw by Rob Blok, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Cityscape by Kenneth Cole, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Herning -Denmark*

Aliens coming ? by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santiago de Compostela - SPAIN*

Reflejos Urbanos by Juan Figueirido, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
barcelona by j d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
who's me by QueenFaeeStudio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Coins fisher-Paris by Bruno Tof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Danemark*

White Wave by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran-Algeria*









https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155024986001017&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=js6anghf0102ezra000DAwem46gmfdvgc&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1025765%26page%3D147&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FKhkarim-photography-oran-1546649555653458%2Fphotos_stream&title=**%20ORAN%20MegaThread%20II%20**%20-%20Page%20147%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=Kh.karim%20photography-oran


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver*

Sin título by Roman.Ark, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Winter Sweden*

sunshower by Kevin Fahy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streetlife Paris*

le chat zen by Christian Dumont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valley Building Egyptian*

Bacteriology by Melinda * Young, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*County Durham , UK *

Staindrop . by wayman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

DSC08127-bewerkt-2.jpg by Fred St, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Norway*

NORWEGIAN HOUSE [email protected] REMIX - 2018 by Nick Corcoran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Black Forest, Germany*

Sturnus vulgaris by Fabian Roming, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mumbai*

Mumbai (XLIII) by Manuela Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Central Park, Manhattan, New York, USA*

Central Park, Manhattan, New York, USA by takasphoto.com, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London*


London skyline 4b by Tom Hurst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


LANDSKRONA STREE BW 190212-14-P2021166 by Sven-Erik Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Car Haulers*


Dodge: Olympic A/S (Minn) by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lincolnshire, England*


Cleethorpes, Lincolnshire by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Greece*


Folegandros Black and White by palyko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*İzmir / Turkey*


Unimpressed Cat 01 by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Iowa*


Railroad Town by Jake Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ghent, Belgium*


Gand en Belgique by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Durham City*


Orion over Durham Castle by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Kettering, England, United Kingdom*


66752 Kettering Headlands by Andy Hoare, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok*

The Grand Palace Bangkok by Gerald Ow, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

The Esplanade by Jesslyn Jocom, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva*

Genève by Didier Mouchet, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg.*

Black mirror of the autumn evening - Чёрное зеркало осеннего вечера by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Munich*

Munich by xprocessed, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto*

FP2016_I16_5851M3N&B.jpg by Fernando, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine -Algeria*

Mosque El Emir Abdel Kader ,Constantine Algeria by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok,Thailand.*

Phra Phuttha Yodfa Bridge by Weerakarn Satitniramai, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva- Switzerland*

Bateau Belle Epoque by Didier Mouchet, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*China*

mutianyu in black and white by MarcoFrankCapra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg.-Russia*

Piercing the frowning clouds - Пронзая насупленные облака by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Brunette*









https://photographers.ua/photo/svet-i-ten-363249/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Lviv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/koloni-1137671/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Odessa, Ukraine*

*Afro-Ukrainian girl*









https://photographers.ua/photo/154269/


----------



## christos-greece

*Buddha Tooth Relic Temple Corners, Singapore*
Buddha Tooth Relic Temple Corners by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160324 - Brasilia 200.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150711_0349D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Torg, Stockholm by Peter Sköld, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The evergreen state*

living in black and white by Yoel Wijaya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC 49th Street*

NYC 49th Street by Cédric Mayence, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Brooklyn, Nueva York*

New York City by Towfiq Ahmed, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belfast City*

Obel Tower Black and white by lucan Newland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Latvia-Riga*

Academia by Mike Murphy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Skyline*

horizon by Vulture Labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bayern,Germany*

Skyrise by Stefan Klauke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin,Germany*

Busy Day by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo, Japan*

Starry night by Nicolas Nothum, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shanghai,China*

Shanghai in monochrome by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva-Switzerland*

Geneva in black and white by Yves Merckx, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore City*

Black and white Photography City Singapore by Yee Khai Willaim Teo, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Keeping up with modernisation by Joseph Teh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg-Russia*

Piercing the frowning clouds - Пронзая насупленные облака by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Munich-Germany*

Nachtspaziergang / Night stroll (München) by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin-Germany*

LP12 - Leipziger Platz Berlin by Lars Gusek, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto-Portugal*

R0812639 by Alexander, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brighton,England*

Encore by Vulture Labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

London Black And White; Photos Credit John Miller by Sharik Burgess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Newcastle Quayside*

Newcastle Quayside L.E. by Kevin Shaw, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Belfast, Mpumalanga, South Africa*


Verlorenkloof by Stoffel Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cabo Velas Airport, Guanacaste Province, Costa Rica*


Matapalo, 2018 by .MRACO., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Waterlines to Skyline 2 by jon spalding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mumbai, India*


Mumbai (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Xàtiva, Spain*


Lion trails. by Sergi Garó, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin - M1 by spyönk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Point Roadknight, Victoria, Australia*


Yesteday is Here DSC_2800 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva-Switzerland*

Genève, Quai des Bergues by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Singapore Skyline - black and white version (Explore 25 June) by Rouben Dickranian, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg-Russia*

The Summertime - летний сезон by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Munich-Germany*

St. Lukas, Stauwehr & Wehrsteg, Isar (München) by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto-Portugal*

Praça da Batalha (Porto) by mgkm photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
La Casona de Santa Lucia S.A. de C.V. Juan Ignacio Ramón 906 Centro. Monterrey, Nuevo León by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami on a cloudy day, coming from Key Biscayne by Gabriel Butensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
morning positive by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
amaneceres-monumentales-2018-150.jpg by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Shannon in Winter (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
of mice and men by Dale M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
U of T by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Engelbrektsgatan, Göteborg, 2011 by biketommy999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The good old Gisela at the Alexanderplatz. by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis (Minnesota), U.S.A.*
Super Moon BW by Forrest Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam, Noord-Holland, Netherlands by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok-Thailand*

Chao Phraya River by Wajahat Mahmood, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
362 365 dancing among chaos by Vibeke Friis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Royal Mile, Edinburgh by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg-Russia*

Ships and bastions - Корабли и бастионы by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome-Italy*

The House of Black and White by Thunder_Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Slovakia*
OMko021 by Peter Belak, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin-Germany*

Berlin Hauptbahnof by Phychi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Black & White breakwater by Karlo Dabo, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

DSC_2713 black and white by me222222222222222222222222, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
Am Dom by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kastoria, Greece*
On the Road by Dimitris Smixiotis, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

shadows in town by Houssem Mok, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Balneário Camboriú, Brazil*
_MG_1025-5 by Thierry Roget, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cusco, Peru*
Cusco - Peru by odorico ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mahon (Menorca), Spain*
Into the modern World (Mahon) by nigel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Madagascar*
No Title-8.jpg by Vincent Van Grevenynge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonifacio (Corsica), France*
Corse-1-17 by Arnault Leraitre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
IMG_8786 by Brenda HeGo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izmir, Turkey*
Dog 5 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sky high by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Ventosa Genova by Emanuele Barisone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
A colorful day at Coimbra, Portugal by Ivan P. Capelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
rotterdam by Dario Marzan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
I don't like the sun. Southbank, Brisbane, Qld, Australia by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Top of the Hill by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Interior Iglesia Sacramentinos by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Olympic Rings Flag Colour by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Pisa-Italy*

Baptistry and Duomo Black and White by Thomas Stover, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
waiting taxi, Meieki 4, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
"A day in the life" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow-Russia*

1812 by Roman Remizov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto-Porugal*

Pescatori al porticciolo by luigi ricchezza, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tipaza-Algeria*

Road by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belfast, U.K.*
City Hall by Simon Crubellier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Hola paloma!! by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Hanseatic Walk by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_7230bwccopy - Copy by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Spread Your Wings by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_7333bwcr copy 2 - Copy by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Quartier du marais à Paris . by Alain Voiron, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ghent-Belgium*

DSC_6216chsw-2 by Antonio Spiller, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

Regent Street by fotobagaluten, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Skyline II - b/w HDR by Carsten Frenzl, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest*

Cityscape by W M, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nuremberg-Germany*

Nuremberg by M on travel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Grenoble-France*

suivre cette route by FREDERIC LEGRAS, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London-UK*

I'm forever blowing bubbles.... by Eric Hentze, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt-Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by Werner Funk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lednice-Czech Republic*

Lednice Schloss by Werner Funk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hallstatt -Austria*

...view of Hallstatt at the lake by christikren, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow-Russia*

url=https://flic.kr/p/cqqkZ9]







[/url]Red Square, Vasilevskiy Spusk, Moscow, Russia by Max Kabaykin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*São João Del Rey - Brazil*

Minas Gerais - Brazil by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Abu Dhabi-UAE*

_MG_9032_web - Sheikh Zayed Mosque in B&W by Alex DROP, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*York, England*


York by Mark & Deborah Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Downtown Portland, Portland, Oregon*


Destination by Ramin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lorne, Victoria, Australia*


Lorne pier by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubrovnik-Croatia*


----------



## mayass

*Dubrovnik-Croatia*

Morning in Dubrovnik Harbor by Filip Molcan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Friday Night by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algiers Grand Post Office by Nadia_Th, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Architeture by mmm photo studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The Real Deal by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Gilets jaunes - Acte XIV by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Never Alone by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## mariano1981

*Plaza de España en Sevilla, España*

Columns by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Marché aux puces ( Bruxelles ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Jumilhac-le-Grand, France*
Château de Jumilhac le Grand by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Palacio de Buda by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lucerne-Switzerland*

Luzern by Rosemarie C L, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lucerne-Switzerland*

Luzern by Rosemarie C L, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mantua-Italy*

© Mantova (la ricostruzione) ITALY by Nino Fiore, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

'' overdose d'ombre '' by Houssem Mok, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tel Aviv-Israel*

Street musician in Tel Aviv by Rahul Gaywala, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


Nyc by T Tonogawa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cincinnati, Ohio*


Over-The-Rhine by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hesse, Germany*


Rabertshausen by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Harris Museum, Preston, England*


Jerram's moon 4 by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bogota, Distrito Especial, Colombia*


... by Diego Robayo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Shibuya, Japan*


渋谷 by katsunori, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Santa Monica, California*


L1000247-Edit by Eduardo Acosta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Metropolis 2 by Mark Sebastian Orr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Zagreb, Croatia*


South-Southwest by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hilsinki-Finland*

Helsinki, Finland by Colour pebbles, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tbilisi-Georgia*

Georgia, Tbilisi. Bridge of Peace. by Vasily Berillo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155077166705014&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jsexemwa0102ezra000DAg1uag7ka&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D156819768&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX


----------



## mayass

*Kuwait City-Kuwait*

Sharq City Skyline at Night... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St Petersburg -Russia*

/.\ by flevia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
After the rain by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP by Aldimar Batso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Railway Central by Helena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Casbah of Algiers-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155077760354116&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jsexemwa0102ezra000DAg1uag7ka&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D156819768&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la revolución by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 38 - Silberra Pan160 - Roll No. 3 (Rodinal) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine-Algeria*

Bridge.. by Houssem Astro, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin, Germany by MH Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
LaSalle Street Bridge - Chicago, Illinois by Shelby Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-367 by D B Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris bords de Seine, les îles et Notre Dames by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
145b by Jiří Kocich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Blocks by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
La porteuse by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Manama-Bahrain*

Bahrain, Manama by Motaz Zeidan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Manama-Bahrain*

Bahrain, Manama by Motaz Zeidan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
MKKP klub / MÜSZI 2016.09.27._credit_gamanzsuzsa by Zsuzsa Gámán, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sinj, Croatia*

Ride through the square by Ante Jelić, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt-Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by Werner Funk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bern- Switzerland*

Bern, Switzerland by Verena Sala, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Front De Mer d'Alger by BigBadi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Halong Bay -Vietnam*

Halong Bay (Vietnam. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Annecy-France *

Pont des amours, Annecy (France) by daliane_j, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gliwice-Poland*

Gliwice by Konrad Woś, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ljubljana -Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Yasu Sekimori, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hamburg, Germany*


Germany, Hamburg, along river Elbe -2019 by Cornelis Dumoulin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nantes, France*


Le pas de côté by photos&mots, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Limburg, Liege, Belgium*


Lavoir et Carbonisage by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


O.a. Golf & Rekord by Michiel V, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Eltz Castle, Germany*


burg eltz... by stefan weber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ibiza, Spain*


Spain by Mark Sebastian Orr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Katarinska crkva by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Toledo. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Hamburg, Germany*


2019 02 17 HH Wasserschloss sw by HRN.POSHOR, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Naples, Italy*









https://photographers.ua/photo/napoli-garibaldi-890051/


----------



## calatravavx

*North Greenwich, London*

Docklands Skyline by Andrew Newman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon*

Black and White Lisbon by Robbie Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Skyline*

London Skyline by Andrew Newman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in France*

Boat B&W - 6482 by ✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ✵ ＨᗴᘉS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Johannesburg*

Johannesburg from a roof top. by Gavin Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*People of New York*

The streets are melting in NYC... by Cesar Toribio, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Muscat-Oman*

Walking on precast by Dennis Teoh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Belgrade -Serbia*

Belgrade by Sinisa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sighisoara, Romania*

Sighisoara, Romania by Márton Botond, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

De Madeleine aux Invalides en passant par Concorde by roguier photos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

February82019Exports-6 by chicago8c, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Diego Skyline*

SAN DIEGO SKYLINE by ELWOOD Nickerson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Russia*

#5FramesWith... ILFORD XP2 SUPER (EI 400 / 35mm / Olympus XA3) - by Matt Parry by EMULSIVE FILM, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*A Snowy Night in Dubuque,Iowa*

A Snowy Night in Dubuque by Phil Roeder, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Macau*

street of Macau old town by Samuel Woo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Weggis, Canton of Lucerne, Switzerland*

Weggis, Canton of Lucerne, Switzerland by jag9889, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tulsa, Oklahoma*

south boston avenue by michael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Borough of Newham*

UEL 2019 / I by Images George Rex, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Warsaw*

ANALOGUE: Fomopan 400s by Erik Witsoe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong*

L1006254 by Kaichung Hsueh, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tipaza-Algeria*

Horizon... by Houssem Astro, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Benjamin Valsler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Visakhapatnam, India*
Outdoor chess at The Park Hotel, Vizag by Kalyan Neelamraju, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremerhaven, Germany*
Bremerhaven by Wolfgang Krämer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponce, Puerto Rico*
crosswalk by Eduardo A. Ponce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
An Idle View by Adam Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
All About Breakfast by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chartres, France*
France, Chartres by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Randlords, Night - Scenes from Johannesburg | 2015 by Hankyeol Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
Pisa by Osvaldo Vezzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Devon, U.K.*
High Street, Great Torrington, Devon, England UK by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Córdoba - Argentina by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut - DT_14Mar2014_232841 by Wajih Bezreh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Paz, Bolivia*
La Paz, Bolivia by /Ben/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Cristobal, Mexico*
Zócalo by Brian Zur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Essen, Germany*
Essen by Patrick Julian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oostende, Belgium*
Oostende, Belgium by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*
Untitled by andrei andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Century City, Los Angeles, California by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Downtown, San Diego, California by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
Oohh by Alberto Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw scrapes the sky by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Mixed Bag by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva from above... by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam rain - Centraal Station by Erik De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
last shot in the camera from holiday trip by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
untitled by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver Reflection by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
DSC_6183 by mathendrix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisboa panning by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Night views by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Italy, Genoa by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Hurry by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Iguazu falls, Argentina*
Cataratas do Iguaçu - Foz do Iguaçu/PR www.facebook.com/fotografiaserly by Erly Nunes Machado www.erly.com.br, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Plaza Independencia by Luís Gustavo Rampazo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
IMG_1804 by Diandra Manschein Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Night at bus by Andrea Kostić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Piazza Trilussa by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Gata by Héctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Panorama by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
2am at the park by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Black & White - Fete des Lumieres, La Colline de Fourvière, Lyon by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*Winter Sunday by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hobart, Australia*
Salamanca Square, Battery Point, Hobart, Tasmania, Australia by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
下马！ by sunnywinds*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Odessa-3 by Misheel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
One day in Algiers by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*
C1 - Couple in a tuk tuk #1, Cambodia by Kirsty Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
P1220691_AireBogotá_ABR21_2017 by Juan Carlos Pachón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Small boat by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alesund, Norway*
Fiskergutten in Apotekertorget by Viv Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Skógar, Iceland*
Reynisfjara Beach by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
DSC_0047 by Michael Kerick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NBC Studios by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
White sunglasses by Bruce Joyal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, April 2014 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Lille inspiring me by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
ScouseCity by sen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Juxtapositions by Leigh Garner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha-24 by Rene W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Ever inspiring by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Jetée by Régis Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Scooting By | Paris France by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_7321 copy 2 by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Malmö-Sweden*

Sweden - Malmö - Posthusplatsen by Marcial Bernabeu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut-Lebanon*

* by Timos L, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ljubliana-Slovenia*

Slovenia, Ljubliana by Carsten Pedersen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hunedoara, Romania*

Corvin Castle by Paul Kelly, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155093444657712&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jshmbq330102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F


----------



## mayass

*Tallin-Estonia*

Street Life 00.6 by Ville, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Biarritz, France*

Biarritz, France by Anthony Luco, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei-Taiwan*

中正紀念堂/ Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall by Bryan Leung, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hellnar- Iceland*

Iceland by Achim Pfennig, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155093538979117&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jshmbq330102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F


----------



## mayass

*Warsaw-Poland *

Palace of Culture and Science - Palac Kultury i Nauki by Ziggy Szot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Monaco*

Museum in Monaco 13/5 2010 by Ola Berglund, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Boumerdes-Algeria*











https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/?filter=photos


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
La Casona de Santa Lucia S.A. de C.V. Juan Ignacio Ramón 906 Centro. Monterrey, Nuevo León by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
027 by Dj TeddyBear, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
16drb0520 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Spiro Bolos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal City Hall by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Child Begger by CDP Photography Canada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Out of Service by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSCN9582_1 by silvio bonilha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Muscat-Oman*

Zulfa Mosque - Sultanate of Oman by Jhong Dizon, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Helsingborg-Sweden*

Helsingborg / Sweden by Elvin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bratislava-Slovakia*

Bratislava by Gionni Bravo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
ToweredHole by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran-Algeria*

28082013-DSC_0067 by Houssem Mok, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by yves guillemot, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Wicklow-Ireland*

Town & Country, Bray, Co Wicklow, Ireland by 2c.., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
london-3-200219 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia_20181227 (26)_bn by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Off they trot by HellonEarth2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_6372 (2) by Paul Grime, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bath, England*

Bath, England by Mark Hulbert, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*muharaq bay-Bahrain*

muharaq bay by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Uppsala, Sweden.*

The Fyris River, Uppsala, Sweden. by Peter Cohn, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
St. Stephens Basilica, Budapest by David Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Novi Sad-Serbia*

Petrovaradinska Tvrđava, Novi Sad - 2009 by Milos Novakovic, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valletta , Malta*

Valletta Waterfront, Malta by Kevin Mayhew, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Monaco*

monaco retro by Dumby, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass

*Odesa. Ukraine*

2016. Odesa. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tallinn-Estonia*

Alexander Nevsky Cathedral, Tallinn by Lars Holte, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Peter's Church-Vatican*

The light's of St. Peter's Church by Oliver K., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
Part of Piotrkowska street by Ciddi iyi1i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - The Rideau Canal - Ottawa Locks by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
290320181 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
The grass is always greener - B&W by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle in BW by Natal..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
L1002297.jpg by Aliwton Carvalho Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
San Diego by Mark Whitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Elevador da Gloria by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mojave (California), U.S.A.*
Circles of Salt by Sarah Marino, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech republic*

Prag Karlsbrücke by Norbert Liese, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
REM18-0171483 by Anatolii Niemtsov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Iseo-Italy*

Iseo - Porto Gabriele Rosa by Nicola Agostini, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Noche Otoñal by Daniel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco street view B&W-9132 by Absolutekings, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Riyadh-Saudi Arabia*

city lights by obyda elhalwagy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Canada - Toronto - Skyline by ch Frei, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

La Maison Blanche by Philippe Dechet, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minas Gerais, Brazil*
Crowd around the stage, celebrating the independence of Brazil. by Guilherme Alex, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/ecollovert/photos_all?sk=wall&lst=100013462416452%3A100005970916063%3A1550952163


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow-city. Morning by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
To the South by Felipe Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney-Australia*

DSC01366 by Damir Govorcin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Dawn, Reykjavik by Paul Dunderdale, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Muttrah-Oman*

Omani thoughts.. by Massimo Catusi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
bar celona cloudbusting by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Dawn, Torrespaña by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
2018-08-28-14-57-54-1649 1 by Martin Robson, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## Zaz965

ouro preto, brazil
Ouro Preto by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Krakow*

Krakow is still in a festive mood ... B&W by evko ..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels*

Brussels in Black and White by Raphael Dropsy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spain*

Sin título by This is not a lens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Plaza de Rossio by Fernando Two Two, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Liverpool*

Street by M. J. Black, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ottawa, Canada*

Winterscape 2019 # 78 ... (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fountains Abbey,England*

190223 - 001 Fountains Abbey 1 by Dermot Hurd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin,Germany*

3 by Piero Riccardi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*City of Rome*

DSC_6362 by paul jonathan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in France*

Barques (N&B) by François Ségaud, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Skeleton,T-Rex,Natural History Museum,London*

T-Rex by Hattifnattar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Road to Siberian forests*

Road to Siberian forests by man_from_siberia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rhone-Alpes,France*

En montagne, dans les rues, au 645z en février 2019 (Chamonix - France)9 copy by Stéphane Cazalet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*People of Marseille*

A star and fans ? by hervé koskas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Walker in Islington, London*

In the Light by Henry Hemming, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Strasbourg Station*

Strasbourg by Dimitri Tenezakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Europe*

PTT Ptérodactyle by Sébastien JACOB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano,Italy*

Overanging buildings by Sandro Marchetti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bembridge,England*

RNLI Bembridge by Nick Lowe, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/na-farvateri-1227087/


----------



## mayass

*New York -USA*

Wall Street Bull by Tom Jones, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Murten -Switzerland*

My Town Murten Old City 2019 - Light-Festival by Antonio Pagano, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid -Spain*

Retiro Park by Tom Jones, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Moscow-Russia*

Monochrome Moscow by Vasily Berillo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul-South Korea.*

DSC07172 by Melissa Necolette, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
In Memory Of by Alexander Nilssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
the world has gone upside down by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
Bilboko Alde Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2016.04.16 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
B/W Composition @Batumi, Georgia by Çağın YILMAZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
IMG_9339 by NadineLange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Grant Avenue, San Francisco by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150613_291D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Postal CDMX by Vidal Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, February 8, 2018 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Fuente by Eric Fernando Mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Are we lost in Prague? by Black Tea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 38 - Silberra Pan160 - Roll No. 3 (Rodinal) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


On Yer bike by Robert France, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


20183816 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Antwerp, Belgium*


Ferry across the Schelde (Linkeroever- Antwerpen) by Felix Bertels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Andalusia, Spain*


Gabo De Gata - Andalusia, 2019 (1 van 1)-3 by Rieks Kamphuis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


🐶🐶🐶 by Janeprogram, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mang Ens 181221 006 Quadra menina da Mangueira e sorriso by Valéria del Cueto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Salisbury Beach, Massachusetts*


Đừng Ví Em Là Biển by Dinh Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paradise, Nevada, United States*


Snow in Vegas by Dominic Gentilcore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Glacier National Park, Montana USA*


Mount Jackson by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Brett T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Paris, France*


Paris by night by A.Orabona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Orthodox Priests by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London city photos by stephen bywater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
burano monochrome by daniele buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Silema, Malta*
DSC_2327 by Iñigo López-Castro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Film_2018_06_II_018 by Ondřej Šálek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hana area at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Not Your Typical Shuttle Bus by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Catch the tram by Claudia Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Portsmouth*

Beach Clean-Up-2 by Russell Collison Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Landscape Europe*

canal bridge by hansluke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Drying The Washing by Tom Lane, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oakland*

trainer by Ludmilla Hopkins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florida,USA*

Petanque en La Floride by Richard Mansfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Liverpool*

Street by M. J. Black, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC*

manhattan by Oli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Khodynka Aerodrome*

Fishbed by Ian Hunter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Argentina*

Quijote de Arena y Mar. by Ramiro Francisco Campello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Landscape beauty Italy*

Pontechianale various #11 by Fabio Insalaco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The River Kupa in Karlovac,Croatia.*

Couple on the river Kupa by Oliver Švob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Isle of Portland*

Navy vessel at a bad weather front by Frederic R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kathmandu - Nepal*

Kathmandu - Nepal by Tsuphil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Neuville-Lès-Dieppe,France*

Le Combattant by Jean Jacques Debuchy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nürnberg,Germany*

Ein Stück altes Nürnberg by Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridlington - Single Crow*

Bridlington - Single Crow by Tony McLean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seattle*

snowmageddon seattle 2019 by intheclearkid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridlington - Foggy Harbour*

Bridlington - Foggy Harbour by Tony McLean, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

IMG_7124 bw by Radomir Mor, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

great day for a walk by Nassim Nasrallah, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul-South korea*

Seoul by Alessandro Neri, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Muscat, Oman*

Muscat, Oman by Noémie dSP, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Movimiento en la Ciudad by José Ramón Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold coast, Australia*
Closing In by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
Blue butterfly by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Córdoba - Argentina by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KUALA LUMPUR by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
20161108-Nagoya-001-IMG_5133 by davide montresoro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Back to Guadalajara by Raul G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hótel Borg by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ostrava, Czech republic*
Vendula by Jan Lipovský, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
untitled - singapore, 2018 by Yoshinori Matsumoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok View by Korranon Adipat, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sevilla, Spain*

La Giralda, Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

St.Martin's Cathedral by Majka Kmecova, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt by Dirk R., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lednice -Czech Republic*

Lednice Castle by Majka Kmecova, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Milan-Italy*

Milano - urban landscape by Silvano Dossena, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150711_0478D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sinj, Croatia*

Ride through the square by Ante Jelić, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bab El Oued-Algeria*

09/03/2012 - Mer démontée, Bab el OUed, Alger by Philippe Marquand Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon-Portugal*

Railway station in Lisbon by mgkm photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
63570015 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - Sweden by Jaime Romero, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi-UAE*

Etihad Bildings by Milan Kostic, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Europa by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Parana-Brazil*

Praça Matriz de Pato Branco/PR - Brasil by Washington Walmich, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
City by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boulevard Olimpico, Rio de Janeiro by Alma Viajera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A view of NYC by Antone Axten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris_nuit5 by Eric Kouris, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Como, Italy.*









https://photographers.ua/photo/ranok-1228595/


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Blog290518-DSC_2711-BnW by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rue du Musée by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Twist by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

New York seen in Black and White by Matthew Hester, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris black and white by photoserge.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

Black and White culture by Art Artemyev, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tunis-Tunisia*

Habib Bourguiba Avenue, Tunis by Adrià Páez Forteza, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tallinn -Estonia*

Tallinn main street, Estonia by Konstantinos Farsalinos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bratislava-Slovakia/B]

Bratislava by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr*


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

طريق كل يوم... وين بالك يهوم ... وين يمشوك لهموم.. by Houssem Mok, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kufstein-Austria*

Kufstein Fortress @ Black&White by :: Blende 22 ::, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris, France*

Christmas decoration by jeff Clouet, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brisbane Australia.*

IMG_0570 by Morris Zawada, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shashin - DSCN8325 by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Flea market by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF 2019-7 by Wesley, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok-Thailand*

The Grand Palace - Bangkok by Gerald Ow, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Florence-Italy*

Florenz by Richard von Schroeter, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg-Germany*

Internationales Maritimes Museum by Jörg S., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 86 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Blois, France*
Blois, France by kamila giedrojć, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - The Rideau Canal - Hogsback Locks by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bolzano, Italy*

20180823_191-BN Odle by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lake Agnes, Canada*

Devil’s Thumb, Lake Agnes, Alberta, Canada, 2018 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DMU_4939_DM by Fotowentura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Camagüey, Cuba*
Walking in Camaguey by ugo de Carolis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Train station by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annaba, Algeria*
St. Augustine Basilica by Zakaria HADDAD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antalya, Turkey*
Horses by Ferhat Koy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Pokémon players by Nicolas PERDU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lincoln (Nebraska), U.S.A.*
Nebraska State Capitol Building by Chris Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buffalo (New York), U.S.A.*
Buffalo City Hall by Craig Fildes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Israel*
Heavy Rain by Ori Liber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stavanger, Norway*
D8A_4541 by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz-Donau by Ralph Punkenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ávila, Spain*
Parador Ávila - Voigtlander Bessa L by Alejandro Valdizan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai...down under by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYPD by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
_DSC1994- Mothercity at sunrise by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
it rains again by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Red by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Mira by Krisztián Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Into the City by TheWildFireOne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus bridge by Olga Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Cityscape by Lance CASTLE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne People Feb 2019 by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver Reflection by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
梅田 by Hirofumi Nagata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisboa Mix (279/365) by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - Sweden by Jaime Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
à la claire fontaine... by marie jolicoeur off for a while, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wrocław Manhattan by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
La bataille a commencé by roguier photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Süleymaniye - İstanbul by hüseyin aldırmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Passerelle du Palais de Justice de Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
The Temple of Olympian Zeus by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oslo*

_DSC4522 by hedge climber, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sarezzo, Lombardia, Italy*

Un salto in Fiera by drugodragodiego, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kyoto, Japan*

Kyoto, Japan by christophe strobel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Disneyland*

Star Wars by Vicki Walker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Indiana*

Gary by Andrew Pannabecker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stairs*

IMG_0082c by Jim Cowie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Morocco*

To carry by Thijs Paanakker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Normandie,France*

Normandie by [●] wim goedhart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Austria*

DSC_1977 by L Komaromi, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Medulin-Croatia*

Croatia Medulin by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chernihiv-Ukraine*

Ukraine. Chernihiv by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tartu. Estonia*

Night Tartu. Estonia by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Clervaux-Luxembourg*

Clervaux by Reuland Jean-Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Milan-Italy*

Milano by luigi ricchezza, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Leipzig -Germany*

Trockenen Fußes durch die City by Marina, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

La Défense de Paris,Louis-Ernest Barrias by federico f mendoza, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kiev-Ukraine*

Ukraina Kiev Mezhyhirya National Park! by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Agiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Toumi.Mohamed.Nabil/photos


----------



## mayass

*Moscow-Russia*

Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bradford-England*

Bradford, West Yorkshire by Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
london... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Enseada de Botafogo - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Night Lights by Hendy Ongkodjojo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Antonio Neria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Sólfar by Andrés Nieto Porras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Paisaje by carambano2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
_SMR3012-E2 by Sento Murcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Lines by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon 08 2008_1940 by oldsalt.83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arachova, Greece*
Arahova by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kyiv. by Vitalii Petrovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Danse dans la ville Lille by laetitia lecointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Austria*
Dieter on top of the world by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
THE RED WIRE by Gitte Herden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Moon over Franfurt by Sebastian Geisel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille #22 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Parliament by Dermot Mathers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
lima by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
CNV000032 by iyacutaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piran, Slovenia*
PIRAN, Slovenia by Pavel Matejicek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Show your true colours by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Szabolcs Locsmandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eger, Hungary*
Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Derby Square Liverpool by Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester. by CRAIG PHILIP SZLATOSZLAVEK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
crossing by Eloy Cortinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Vittorio Ubertone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
White Fire... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
walking down the street by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris by pludsou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
We Own This City by Kyle Powers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hall, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


red table by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tokyo, Japan*


Jinbou-cho by Minoru Asano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Peterhead registered vessel, Nikon Ai-s 28 by kirsty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hedon, East Yorkshire, UK*


St Augustine's Church - Come to Hedon for a visit! by Hedon Blog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bremen, Germany*


layers by Maayan Windmuller, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Outdoor*

*** by Pasi Tolvanen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Iran*

APIC8577 by Mahdi Bemani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Iran*

IMG_7342 by Mahdi Bemani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jüdisches Museum,Berlin*

DAS DING I THE OBJECT by uwedietz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St George Wharf,London*

St George Wharf by Martin Duffy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Castello Sforzesco, Milano, Italy*

Walk by MRCMRVG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baildon Green, England*

Appreciating Art 113 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pipeline*

Tubulaire N B by Michel Sallé, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Widewater, West Sussex, England, UK*

Rampion 3 by ossie.g, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Swiss Alps*

moon.waydown by Matt_étranger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tarnica Mountain, Bieszczady, Poland*

Ice trees under Tarnica Mountain, Bieszczady, Poland by Piotr Markiewicz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Orchid*

DSCF2646 by Aaron Hannaford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lake District,Cumbria*

Broken and isolated by Damian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sacred Ford, Hampi, Karnataka*

Abandoned by Ujjal Dey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Trout Lake,Vancouver*

Snow day. by jlee31180, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice Beach,Los Angeles,California*

Roll n Flat Beach Race 2018 by Carlo Picotti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice Beach,Los Angeles,California*

Roll n Flat Beach Race 2018 by Carlo Picotti, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto-Canada*

Union Station by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai, China*

Entrance by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Ontario-Canada*

Scarborough Bluffs by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
IMG_9114 by NadineLange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
P2160714.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Out and about in Warsaw: Analogue Fomopan 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Kotelnicheskaya Naberezhnaya by Antonio Hindi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Esperando pasar by Raymundo Rangel Laguna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholms Walkways (Woman at City Hall) by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague River Side (Náplavka) by Black Tea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSCN9434_1 by silvio bonilha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhatten before the big Storm by Michael Langille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Histoire Sans Parole by Guib_Did, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Santa María Formosa, Venezia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pythagorio town in Samos island, Greece*
Πυθαγόρειο (Σάμος) by Dimitris Karras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
El Parlamento de Budapest by Rafael Cejudo Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*münster-Germany*

münster nrw by Profi Amateur, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bruges-Belgium*

Vacances - Bruges by night by Guillaume Laloux, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro -Brazil*

Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon-Portugal*

Stop at Oriente by Carsten Heyer, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai, China*

Tea House by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio Marina-Italy*

Si accendono le luci by stefanonikon1, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne-Australia*

Fed Square by Night by Guillaume Chasse, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London.*

Holborn Viaduct by Ian Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Detroit, USA*

Transcending by Daniel L, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Liège-Belgium*

Liège, parc de la Boverie by André Servaty, sur Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

unknown place
Shadow of the Colossus (Explored April 8th, 2012) by Arsan Buffin, no Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156699622047276&set=pb.608957275.-2207520000.1551797738.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156923306272276&set=pb.608957275.-2207520000.1551797580.&type=3&theater


----------



## Zaz965

^^
I think you posted in the wrong thread


----------



## mayass

*Annecy-France*

Old Prison in Annecy by rezzabellum, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto-Canada*

Toronto Sign by Jason Thibault, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Singapore by Dirk R., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London.-UK*

Liverpool Street Station. by Sabien, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich-Switzerland*

Zürich by Dirk R., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

The "Helix's Jog" by Lukhisan Noah, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville-Spain*

The Maria Luisa Park by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210501743251471&set=pb.1581825987.-2207520000.1551807614.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok-Thailand*

Wat Arun by Gerald Ow, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Metz-France*

_RVC8279a by leonhe2, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague - Czech Republic.*

Prague in BW - Czech Rep. by André Yabiku, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Monument to Rafik Hariri. Beirut, Lebanon by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206791772424519&set=pb.1581825987.-2207520000.1551808278.&type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150515_508D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Always on the run, Mexico City by Ivonne Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Torg by tripklik --, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich-Switzerland*

Zürich by Dirk R., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*João Pessoa-Brazil*

Estação Cabo Branco – Ciência, Cultura e Artes (João Pessoa-PB) Oscar Niemeyer Project by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Quebec-Canada*

Château Frontenac by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Espacio para pintores_ByN (Mejor en grande) by Angeles Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
urban architecture by EllaH52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Shark by Rayko Batista, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oslo-Norway*

Oslo by Terje Langeland, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne-Australia*

Street artist along Yarra River by Guillaume Chasse, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mang rua 190131 024 Ensaio de rua passista menino da mangueira pés descalço boa PB by Valéria del Cueto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
#cityscapes New York by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Annie Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
465898 by Gary Street, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

sé subway station, são paulo, brazil
Subterrâneo by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

Prague by MacPepper, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul -South Corea*

City _SEO7206 by camera2m, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro-Brasil*

Museu do Amanhã / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
End Of The Line by Stuart Mckiggan, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Armação de Búzios -Brasil*

Caminhando por Búzios by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Convention Center Dublin-Ireland*

Céad Míle Fáilte by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Naples-Italy*

Galleria Umberto I, Naples by Stefan Schmidt, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul-South Korea*

Urb15 Df_981 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Switzerland*

Landscape of Fribourg by Daniele Rossi, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*cathédrale saint Charles,Saint Etienne-France*

cathédrale saint Charles,Saint Etienne by LUDOVIC. R, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Musical interlude on the streets of Leiden*

Rockabilly singers by Daniele Rossi, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Samuel Becket Bridge-Dublin*

Samuel Becket Bridge by Anton Kimpfbeck, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Offenbach Bürgel,Germany*

carnival procession - Offenbach Bürgel by Uwe Hildebrand, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bayern*

@ 2.962 meters by Rob Schettler, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille-France*

Tristesse et Elegance by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

El almuerzo de Carlitos (La luz y la realidad de cada día) Charly Chaplin´s lunch (Everyday´s light and reality) by alejandro calviello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Ulm 2019 by Thomas Weiler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

Waiting for Godot - or: Brücke 10 by Humphrey R, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taj Mahal. India.*

Escape point. by Carmen Martinez Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Racing Car*

Sin título by dimanatti, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lapa, Porto*

Lapa, Porto by Eduardo Vales, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul-S.korea*

Urb15 Df_1300 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Poland*

old Grohman's villa by Rafał Sobczyk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street photography Greece*

Waiting... by John, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nederland*

Landgoed De Haar 2019 by Edward van den Bosch, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao-Spain*

Urb10 D700_948 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mang rua 190131 086 Ensaio de rua bateria Rainha Evelyn Bastos Mestre Wesley gesto PB by Valéria del Cueto, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Labrador black*

Synchronous by Christiane Schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

Prague Hradchanske Namesty by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lehavre,France*

twist by Frédéric Larebière, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Empire State at night by Esté Beerwinkel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alfajarín, Zaragoza,Spain*

Torre II by Fencejo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marrakech*

LE FESTIVAL DU FILM** by LUCIE**, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rotterdam -Netherlands*

Markthal, Rotterdam by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney*

DSC01366 by Damir Govorcin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Guitar Solo by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Auckland, New Zealand*

Ōrākei Marae by Rolf Siggaard, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Naples, Italy*


Eyes on the city... by modestino68, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Palavas les Flots -France*

Palavas les Flots II, passage du canal en télé-siège... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lourdes-France*

Panorama de la ville de Lourdes depuis la Basilique de Notre Dame du Rosaire... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ha Long Bay-Vietnam*

Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong-VIII, Vietnam by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kielce, Poland*

City lights (Betonowa płyta nocą) by Agnieszka Wojcik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Douglas AD-4N Skyraider-France*

F-AZDP / 7449 - Douglas AD-4N Skyraider by Laurent Quérité, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sports Illustrated*

Double top by Horace Goodenough, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Maarten*

Street visit by Bruce Joyal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bretagne, France*

LE PHARE D’ECKMÜHL by xavier Legall, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Semaphore-France*

Sémaphore de la Pointe du Groin by Franck Bats, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

THE BRIDGE, [email protected] - LONDON 2017 by Nick Corcoran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Las Vegas-Stratosphere Tower*

The competition black and white vs coloured by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Waterloo, London*

The Path by Paul Shears, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Osaka - Shinsaibashi*

Osaka - Shinsaibashi by -dow-, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Netherlands*

CELLO by Akbar Simonse, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glendale, CA*

Crosswalk by Rob Rovira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ballet dancers*

Ballet dancers by Eugene Yakovenko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*York,England*

2016.07.28 by Michael Oakes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Lost in Venice (Explored 29/07/2014) A classic Cliche! by Jonathan Potts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streets of Edinburgh*

Portrait of four faces. Streets of Edinburgh. by Miguel Garrido Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Driftwood Beach*

Driftwood Beach by Graham Dennis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Dins lo corredor dels sovenirs by Olivier Dinh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

bienn by Graziano Marson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Porto*

Dans les rues de Porto by Thierry-Photos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Market in Cambodia.*

Crabs fishermen in Kep by Jean-Marie Brun, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona-Spain*

Barcelone : apprenti photographe place de Catalunya by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hotels, Roissy CDG Airport, France*

Hotels, Roissy CDG Airport, France by my.travels, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Waldstraße by Oliver Henze, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuala Lumpur -Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur Airport by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kiama, New South Wales, Australia*

White water fishing. by Ian Ramsay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dubai*

Mosque by Navith K Shariff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oldtimer Grand Prix Nürburgring*

BMW M1 Procar Lineup @ AvD Oldtimer Grand Prix Nürburgring by Christian Keller - www.ckphotos.de, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La Havana*

Sin título by n8fire, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stadium*

Stadium_COMO by robert arrighi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Gabriel's Episcopal Church, Douglassville, PA*

St Gabriel's Episcopal Church, Douglassville, PA by rkwallen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London street*

Shoreditch by Morgan Tb, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sharjah, UAE*

Moments in Motion - II by Waheed Akhtar, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt*

station ffm by ELECTROLITE photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lille-France*

Lille by sophie lesa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salou-Spain*

Port Aventura, ouverture aux visiteurs le matin by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest-Hungary*

Budapest by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Preserved Eurostar TMST motrice at the National Railway Museum York.*

Eurostar by Maarten Otto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Haapsalu,Estonia*

Haapsalu by Mikael Korhonen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ahmedabad,India*

Ahmedabad : scène de la vie ordinaire by Philippe Guillot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Orsay's Museum*

Musee-d-Orsay-010sedr43 by D B Morton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Diego,California*

Farmall by Photos By Clark, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago, IL, USA*

Selfies by ancientlives, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Elan Valley,Gales*

Garreg Ddu Reservoir Hike by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Trondheim Norway*

Baklandet Skydsstation B/W by Kjetil Øvrebø, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris*

Sacre Coeur Paris 001qwsaa by D B Morton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

Cementerio Old Calton ( Edinburgh ) by Toni costa, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna-Austria*

White Spaceship by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mexico, City.Mexico*

The Monument to the Revolution by Bernardo Serrano, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul-South Korea*

Urb15 Df_1090 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville-Spain*

DSCF1463-3 by Manuel Iglesias, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rotterdam-Netherlands*

The organ of Laurenskerk, Rotterdam by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York-USA*

Puente de Brooklin by Ioannes Thyrsus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid-Spain*

DSCF9982-HDR-3 by Manuel Iglesias, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Biarritz-France*

Selfie au Rocher de la vierge, Biarritz by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
DSC_0145 by Joe Maffia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Aeropuerto Internacional Presidente Juscelino Kubitschek. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
The last tram by Алексей Горохов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC6735 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
México City long exposure fuji x100t by guillermo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Midnight by the Sea - B&W by Socco Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
let us talk about the national theater (recreated) by --pam--, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Centre of Attention by Martin Minter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Lake to Lake by Sofia Ortun Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mang Ens 181221 006 Quadra menina da Mangueira e sorriso by Valéria del Cueto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge BW by lesly valdez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris The Old and the Modern by aberdeenloon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Version 2 by mark mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
(The Last Bite) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Intendant by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Hungary by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Checkered Coat - Union Station, Los Angeles by Brad Mirman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
XT016470 by Don Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
_BLK7735 by BlackIce_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Uferprommenade von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Kharkiv rain street by Fedir Gontsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
2011 Baltimore Inner Harbor3 by Frank Kautz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Hurry Up-BP30374bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Havre, France*
P1080721 by Chloé Salesse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sousse, Tunisia*
Call me by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Still Life by JumpingSundogs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Rochelle, France*
Street by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
المدرج الروماني مسرح روماني يقع في الجزء الشرقي من العاصمة الأردنية عمّانبالتحديد على سفح جبل الجوفة على أحد التلال المقابلة لقلعة عمان. تشير كتابة يونانية موجودة على إحدى منصات الأعمدة إلى أن هذا المدرج قد بُني إكراماً للامبراطور مادريانوس الذي زار عمانس by alaa foudeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
Pisa tower by Giorgos Demenagas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by FC photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Bright Willemsbridge by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Monochrome by Luk Images, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Chernivtsi, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/IgorKulchitskiy/album/57091/?page=2


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Route 35 - Vintage City Circle Tram by Diego Cortés Aranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Retrato Urbano XXX / Urban Portrait XXX by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Police Nationale Paris BMW 1200RT by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Pont-à-Mousson, France*









https://photographers.ua/IgorKulchitskiy/album/57091/?page=2


----------



## djole13

*Manacor, Balearic Islands, Spain*


365-2019-03-07 Auditorium by Ángel González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*untidled*


untidled by Steffen Schopp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Downtown Tacoma, Tacoma, Washington*


Union Station by ScottG53, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic*


Dominican Republic palm trees by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nîmes, France*


Du présent au passé by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jedburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom*


20190224-0024-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Azay-le-Rideau, Centre region, France*


"Un diamant taillé à facettes serti par l’Indre" (Balzac) (EXPLORE) by Thierry LARERE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


The Bridge by Adriano Moraes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


up by Giacomo Galli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Moscow, Russia*


Москва / Moscow by _ghosty_, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santander-Spain*

The Untouchables, Santander by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gand-Belgium*

Saint Nicholas Church, Ghent by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ha Long Bay-Vietnam*

Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong-II, Vietnam by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santiago de Compostela-Spain*

Avenida de Juan XXIII, Santiago de Compostela by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toulouse-France*

Toulouse, Le marché Saint-Cyprien by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salalah-Oman*

The Power of the Nature by Waheed Akhtar, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux.France*

La Cité du Vin, à Bordeaux... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona-Spain*

Concert place de Catalogne... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salou-Spain*

Jeux d'enfants dans le labyrinthe d'eau de Salou... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Palavas les Flots-France*

Palavas les Flots II, passage du canal en télé-siège... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia Opera-Spain*

Le palais de arts Reine Sophie, Valence Cité des arts et des Sciences by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt, Old Opera by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt, Old Opera by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Montréjeau-France*

"Halle aux Bestiaux de Montréjeau - Patrimoine du XXe siècle" un ouvrage remarquable... de 1939. by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sitges-Spain*

Devant le musée... la plage nord by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt, Stock Exchange by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville-Spain*

Sevilla, Andalus by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Netherlands Street*

The outdoor swimming pool by Peer Heesterbeek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Tourists at the piazzale michelangelo by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

venezia ... by andrea linss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Palais Longchamp,Marseille*

Palais Longchamp by Carlos Sainz-Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Western Europe*

mermaid with fish by Thomas Penn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hell-Ville, Antsiranana, Madagascar*

Forward to Nosy Tanikely / Вперед на Носи Таникели by Dmitrii Loktionov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*County Durham , UK *

Darlington . by wayman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany Festival*

000935 by Dietmar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Church*

Sin título by Alexey Zhulin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography *

jump ! by cedric surles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turkey*

Street 611 by ARroWCoLT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bretagne,France*

Beer and Words game - Ecole des Mousses by Patrick Milan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Genova,Italy*

“Sunset In The City” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yunnan, China*

Naxi Stone Village by Rod Waddington, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barajas Airport,Madrid,Spain*

saurio by Martin Eugenio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rettenbach, Tirol, Austria*

Dramatic sky by Piotr Szymanek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ostende,Argentina*

half & half by Guy Vanhulle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Groningen,Holland*

Groningen-stad by Rens Timmermans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris, Grande bibliothèque, B&W, 65 by Patrick RAYMOND, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

New YorkBW0901 by Harri Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Marks Square,Venice*

Venice in the Fog - Number 3 by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cemetery,Brockagh, Wicklow,Ireland*

Cemetery by dominique FILLION, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Düsseldorf,Germany*

The king and his citizens by Iso_Star, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Groningen,Holland*

Groningen-stad by Rens Timmermans, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
stylish guy by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
I am woman by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Always on the run, Mexico City by Ivonne Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue University Downtown Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< NK > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
"Sponsabant uxores" by Geirix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7431 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSCN9582_1 by silvio bonilha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Broad Street (Philadelphia) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Fisherman by Sergio G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
DSCF3412 by Paolo Carpo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Montmartre by William Verguet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Drag Race at the Wharf... Explored #15, 9th Mar 2019 by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Il medico della peste by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe Barbé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Chambon, France*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Tianyu Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Canada*









https://photographers.ua/photo/dzhasper-kanada-1230392/


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt, Zeil Shopping by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

Musée d'Orsay: allegorical statues/outdoor sculptures by federico f mendoza, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Caen-France*

Caen by Benoît COLLET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona-Spain*

Barcelona : Ronda de la Universitat... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Liverpoo-England*

Albert Dock by MMR15D, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toulouse-France*

Toulouse, Le marché Saint-Cyprien by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao,Spain*

Bilbao, Passerelle sur le Nervion... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sharjah-UAE*

Al Noor Masjid by Waheed Akhtar, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valletta, Malta*

Skyline ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg-Russia*

Early Morning. Lieutenant Schmidt Embankment. Vasilevsky island. St. Petersburg. Раннее утро. Набережная Лейтенанта Шмидта. Васильевский остров. Санкт-Петербург by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Kloveniersburgwal 10-2-2019 by Kees Stoof, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Winter in Florida*

Fog and Mist by D Campolongo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

Budapest in the Mist by Usuf Islam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dominican Republic*

Oosterdam - Amber Cove, République Dominicaine - 8874 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Convention Centre, Sydney*

Convention Centre, Sydney, February 2019 by Yapham2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pedestrian Bridge in Melbourne*

Pedestrian Bridge in Melbourne by Bob Shrader, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pyrmont Bridge, Sydney*

Pyrmont Bridge, Sydney, February 2019 by Yapham2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Panama Canal*

Panama Canal B&W by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Queen Street,Ottawa*

queen by Trevor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Broadgate, London*

Downpour On Exchange Square by Rob Telford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cathedral of St. Raphael,Dubuque,Iowa*

A Snowy Night in Dubuque by Phil Roeder, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Modern architecture, Chicago, IL, USA*

Glass by ancientlives, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Warsaw, Poland*

ANALOGUE: Fomopan 400s by Erik Witsoe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

The city with a proper spring by gorelin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Pas si bien dissimulé by Colin Patrick Lulu, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

Paris by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Dietro by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Arraial do Cabp-Brazil*

Arraial do Cabp/Rio de Janeiro by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Fisheye View of Washington Architecture by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Indiana), U.S.A.*
Harmons Covered Bridge by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tartu.Estonia*

Tartu.Estonia. Illumination on the bridge. by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Playa en byn. Mar del Plata. Arg. by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tartu, Estonia*
IMG_6645 by Adam Illingworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Braunschweig, Germany*
Braunschweig, Germany by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, U.S.A.*
Prayer | Saigon Vietnam by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
Pursue by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pescara, Italy*
DSC_2525 by vetusta_locas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Coimbra, 10.12.16 by Robert Grant, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt, Rathenauplatz by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Nazaire, France*
Sur le pont de Saint-Nazaire by Vincent SIMON, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Birmingham-England*

Welcome to Birmingham by MMR15D, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
109th street by George Stastny, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao-Spain*

Bilbao, Passerelle sur le Nervion... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona-Spain*

Casa Batllo, de l'architecte Gaudi, Barcelona by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"The Mannequins" by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Railfan Boy by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dijon, France*
Fin. by Anthony Maire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Kop van Zuid by Ronald Bruijniks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Under the Moreton Bay Fig by GPTravers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne | AUS by Ben Voit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Marcha por la Educación 19/04/2018 by alicia alondra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
2019-01-13 - Downtown - 11a-CPP by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by easyroute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Ponte 25 de Abril | 160421-7392-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
I don't know... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville-Spain*

Sevilla, Andalus by rgiw, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Gemelas - 26"Benidorm" by Coque Manuel Celdrán Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*schwerin-Germany*

schwerin by ELECTROLITE photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tarragone.France*

Amoureux : Scène de vie ordinaire à Tarragone... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg-Germany*

DSC1157 - Cap San Diego by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izmir, Turkey*
İzmir noire by anilaydn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF7321 by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco in B&W by loki95003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille : le Vieux Port by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
dmk0621ma16 by -G*G*G-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Bucking the Crowd by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Oldies by Julia Del Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Marta, Colombia*
BW - Santa Marta by Boris Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
L1006348 by Kaichung Hsueh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2017. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kalk Bay-South Africa*

_DSC2522-Kalk Bay, Western Cape.jpg by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Crossing 2 by HaIogen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sky high by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Hot, sweaty, colors by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
EN ESPERA. MIRAFLORES. PERÚ. by HECTOR ATILIO CARBALLO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC , NY by Vitor Azinheira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coventry, U.K.*
Girl Power by Ian Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
North Ave Ice by Paul Sager, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8539 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cape Town-South Africa*

_DSC1994- Mothercity at sunrise by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ornamentic by Hans-Wolfgang Hawerkamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pyramide du Louvre by DIAS Ludivine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris and the Eifel Tower by Mart.i.an, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Too late to look aside by Ognyan Levashki, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toulouse.France*

Le Tram à Toulouse... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valletta, Malta*

Republic Street ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto-Portugal*

Palacio das Artes by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tenerife-Canary Islands*

Loro Parque, Tenerife by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*York, England, United Kingdom*


York - Guildhall.. by Paul Thackray, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Badia Blava, Balearic Islands, Spain*


365-2019-03-02 by Ángel González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Poplar, London, England*


Drag Race at the Wharf... Explored #15, 9th Mar 2019 by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Port Townsend Marina*


Port Townsend Marina by ScottG53, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rittenhouse Square, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


The Drake on St Hicks (Philadelphia) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brussels, Belgium*


Palais de Justice, Brussels by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Upper East Side, New York*


Manhattan Central Park Winter March 2019 by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Jedburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom*


20190224-0015-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


19/52 - Alain Martel - Le dessous des choses by Alain Martel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Paris, France*


Reflet de tour by bruno campion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
..lights up.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw 2008 by Aleksander Witosz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
to look at sunny side by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSCF3731 by John Won, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street Photo, Hiking in the City, Stockholm, SW by Sami SMATI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
GO_CAR by Francisco J. Alcacera Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Oldtown by Carlos Steinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Once upon a time --- in Prague! by Marco Palmieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Arriving or Departing? by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSCN9428_1 by silvio bonilha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan At Night-3204 by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Montmartre by William Verguet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Selfie by Christian Leyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
(Seeking All That's Still Unsung) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Waiting for a Boat (Film) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Palais de Justice, Brussels by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Delphi, Greece*
IMG_3166 by Michael Sadgrove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 94 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Spanish Synagogue, Prague-Czech Republic*

Spanish Synagogue, Prague by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Avilés-Spain*

Avilés by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Camps Bay Beach-South Africa*

_DSC3415- Morning Hours.jpg by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg Harbour-Germany*

_DSC6927_Hamburg Harbour, QM II today by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santander-Spain*

Centro Botín, Santander by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg-Russia*

The evening storyline - Вечерний сюжет by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gijón-Spain*

Universidad Laboral de Gijón by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Pike Place Market, Seattle, Washington. August, 2018. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Pelourinho do Porto by Steef, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Napoli,Italy*

P3100137-HDR.jpg by Wolfgang Richter, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
Pisa - settembre 1951 (16/27) by Linda Vignato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Machu Picchu, Peru*
El Machu Picchu en blanco y negro (Perú), 2006. by Luis Miguel Suárez del Río, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridgnorth Station - Severn valley Railway,UK*

L2016_0671 - TAW VALLEY - Bridgnorth Station - Severn valley Railway 2016 by John Luxton, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Naples (Napoli), Italy*
Caos calmo by Corrado Volpicelli, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street photography Italy*

Sin título by Alberto Montagna, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Pensyvlania, U.S.A.*
Lee Whitney - Abandoned by Lee Whitney, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto -Canada*

Toronto 2018_187 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
D&G On The Beach by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Canadian Rockies, Alberta, Canada*

Canadian Rockies, Alberta, Canada by Alain Girard, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
south boston avenue by michael, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt*

Spinnweben by shortscale, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Candid Street*

Untitled by Ryosuke Takeoka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Genova,Italy*

Vicino Palazzo della Meridiana by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Walk in the park by butterflypond, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Besakih Temple,Indonesia*

Besakih Temple by Rutger Photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Fair lady by Marija Mimica busy!!!, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salamanca,Spain*

Casa de las Conchas, Salamanca by Leandro Fridman, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Stari Most by Jovan Klopocan, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tenerife-Canary Islands*

Auditorio de Tenerife "Adán Martín" by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Autorama. Cobo Hall. Detroit, Michigan*

Show Truck by Kathy Winkler, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ghent -Belgium*

Town Hall, Ghent by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon City. by Tommaso Davite, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

L1790057 by .rog3r1, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Winter Sunday by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Millbank Tower,London*

Millbank Tower by Sam Codrington, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ho Chi Minh City,Vietnam*

traffic by Gregory Rohan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Caged by 4foot2, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

Eclipse Day by Steve Starer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Disappear into the dark night by Crow538, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salamanca-Spain*

Plaza Mayor, Salamanca by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kupka Building,Paris*

Kupka Building by Sam Codrington, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J0036 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint Petersburg,Russia*

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Tourists by Ikup Sugiarto, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Entrance to Crossrail, Canary Wharf, London*

The New Drain by yabberdab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bergamo,Italy*

Snowscape by Mario Ottaviani, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by #KPTN, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*View over Prague from the castle hill*

Sky over Prague II by Torsten Reimer, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algiers Street 2 by Air Vé, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valletta ferry dock, Boat Street, Malta*

Waiting for a Boat (Film) by Harald Philipp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*China*

Guilin: night view : fishermen : CHINA （桂林 中国） by Gudonjin AIZA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Windsor Castle*

Windsor Castle by Lee Sullivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Old City Hall Toronto*

Old City Hall Toronto by M Mills, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Public Library. Largo, FL*

Ring a round the Rose! by Todd Gilmore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manhattan,NYC*

Dumbo's black&white view at Manhattan by Erwin Groeneveld, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Japan*

IMG_0003 Nikon F2 Photomic by HIDEAKI1981, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint-Petersburg.,Russia*

Classic city landscape. 06.03.2019 by Alex Sokolov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal in Winter*

Mont-Royal Stairs (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Reflections*

reflectionS by Roberto Michaelis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thailand*

Wat Benchamabophit-Monochrom by Phil Bandow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Ponte dell'Accademia by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Coming through by Pamela Aminou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Europe*

someone's home by Jernej Čuček, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Sin título by bruno campion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Super Hornet, Avalon Airshow 2019-Australia*

RAAF FA18 Super Hornet, Avalon Airshow 2019 by Peter ZZZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alsace,France*

Destination inconnue by Christophe MICHLER, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*South Coast Botanic Garden,California*

From a certain point of view by rikioscamera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Beelitz,Germany*

Beelitz XIV by darkstyle.reloaded, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Aqueduc de l'Avre*


L'Aqueduc de l'Avre by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by LeBrvn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Amy Fecteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Social time by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_0841D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ANGEL DE LA INDEPENDENCIA, CDMX by sahid rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholms Walkways (The City lights Conductor) bws by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oviedo-Spain*

Palacio de Congresos de Oviedo (Calatrava) by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Camps Bay-South Africa*

_DSC3417-Camps Bay-Sunrise.jpg by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Heringsdorf -Germany*

Sans titre by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice-Italy*

Piazza Venezia by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto-Portugal*

Somewhere in Porto by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao Airport-Spain*

Inside Bilbao Airport by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
International women's day by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto-Portugal*

Porto by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toulouse-France*

Aéroport de Toulouse Blagnac, un matin de départ... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1159084944270260/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg Harbour-Germany*

_DSC4402 Hamburg Harbour at Dawn by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille.France*

La Cathédrale "La Major", Marseille... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1153926608119427/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
2110-7 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
The Rocket's Sister by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lille -France*

Lille - Museum d'histoire naturelle by sophie lesa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

Prague by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Empire State at night by Esté Beerwinkel, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydeny-Australia*

Historic Building in Faux Infrared by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*[Auckland, New Zealand/B]

Auckland Across the Harbor by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre View by Merrill Heit, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Strasbourg-France*

Strasbourg, sous les ponts by Thierry Balint, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City at Night No10, The Gherkin by slmimages, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Auckland, New Zealand*

Light and Dark Traffic by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
veduta* (view*) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Gozo, Malta*
Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Dany by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid.Spain*

Palacio de Cristal by Carmen Martinez Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
_DS20362 - Shark-fin shaped by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille-France*

MUCEM culture et La Major by Thierry Balint, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

christos-greece said:


> *Kiev, Ukraine*
> Caged by 4foot2, on Flickr


This is Manchester, not Kyiv. 

But the photo was taken by the old camera КИЕВ II:









http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/Kiev_rangefinder


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1079548352223920/?type=3&theater


----------



## Art Nouveau City

mayass said:


> *Venice-Italy*
> 
> Piazza Venezia by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


This is Piazza Venezia in *Rome*, not Venice.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

djole13 said:


> *Kiev, Ukraine*
> 
> 
> Kiev 6C, Fomapan 100, YG filter by Yuri Baklykov, on Flickr


This is not Kyiv. 

But the photo was taken by camera Kiev 6C:









https://camerapedia.fandom.com/wiki/Kiev_6C


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao.Spain*

Bilbao, Passerelle sur le Nervion... by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lourdes-France*

Basilique de Notre Dame du Rosaire, Lourdes by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1138327853012636/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, New Taipei City, Taiwan, 隨拍, 新北市, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Prague*

Prague-21 by Jack Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*India*

Low down by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Durham Cathedral,England*

DURHAM CATHEDRAL by Jayne Renwick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Winterscapes*

Sunday Snow by mahler9, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Schloss Belvedere,Vienna*

Schloss Belvedere-5 by Jack Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes,France*

SWinter sport by fabakira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malaga,Spain*

13-03/365_A la espera de clientes. Ronda (Málaga) by Dopior, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Car show,Texas*

Classic_15b by Ampersand72, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Texel,Holland*

Paal 17 by teun van dijk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oslo,Norway*

Youngstorget by Jon Arne Foss, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nantes -France*

Le Belem au mouillage à Nantes by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marrakech-Morocco*

Towers by craig315, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona-Spain*

Barcelone by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku, Azerbaijan*

Sans titre by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

On the platform / Waiting 101 (revisited) by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Copenhague,Denmark*

Double BLOX by Thomas Rousing, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boston, Massachusetts*

Looming Over by Aymeric Gouin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*9-11 Memorial-New York City*

Never Forget by Steve Starer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Reno,Nevada*

DSCF6406.jpg by RHMImages, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brighton-England*

Palace Pier by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

2018-01-13_12-19-41 by Joshua White, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York-USA*

Empire State Building in Manhattan Bridge by eyeworks, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Denmark*

Ce n'est pas Paris by Thomas Rousing, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Burma-Myanmar *

School by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thames River,London*

Two families walk through rain by Martyn Hayes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Business Bay Metro,Dubai*

ACA_365 by Andy C. Arciga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

Urban spires by Alice in Motion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

Sin título by ken's style 1, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Focused by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Falkirk, Scotland*

The Kelpies, The Helix Project by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by ariqkim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Pulso by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

Like a ship in the night / Lines, lines, lines... by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Gallery of Modern Art by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD Role Reversal by Laith Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona-Spain*

Marché aux puces des Encants by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Performer, Pont Saint-Louis by Ed Gloria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto Bridge by Quinn Novak, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

"If you didn't care what happened to me..." / "You know that I care" by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
cats of Valletta by DJ Hoogerdijk, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku, Azerbaijan*

Baku by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Eger-Hungary*

Christmas night.Waiting for... by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto, Portugal*

Sunset in Porto by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Beyond Space. Beyond Time by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Brighton-England*

Out of the sunset by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille-France*

Fontaine et Colonnades palais Longchamp Marseille by Thierry Balint, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg-Germany*

Sphinx by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg, Germany*

Fallen from heavens / Welcome Sisyphos by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney, Australia*

Evening on the Harbor by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto-Portugal*

Palacio das Artes by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Night by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cape Town-South Africa*

_DSC2123- view over Mothercity by Jagpot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Washington, D.C-USA*

American Skies by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint-Jean-de-Luz-France*

Côté ville, panorama du port de Saint-Jean-de-Luz by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Primavera traiana by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Asia*

P2265182 by Takeshi-F, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt Tower 185*

Frankfurt Tower 185 - 4 b&w by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bangkok*

สถานีสะพานตากสิน by Max Peter1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgium*

arriving in antwerp by Gerard Koopen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Paul's - Llundain / London*

St Paul's - Llundain / London by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manhattan*

Manhattan by Stefano Ravalli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

black Z by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Midtown Manhattan skyline across East River at dusk*

East River Twilight by Vesa Pihanurmi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco*

Trolley-Center by Marquis Terrell, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

Mickey sous haute surveillance ! by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*León-Spain*

Edificio Junta de Castilla Y León en León by Néstor Rodan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

It's all about, what you want to take home with you by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg-Germany*

A fitting farewell /the gaping mouth of a gentle giant by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto, Portugal*

Angel by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Loro Parque,Tenerife-Canary Islands*

The well-equipped tourist by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Plaza Mayor, Salamanca-Spain*

Plaza Mayor, Salamanca 00:37 by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Corbeil Essonnes-France*

Corbeil Essonnes, bord de Seine by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MEXICO CITY by WILLIAM RUSZALA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
We Own This City by Kyle Powers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
PA140029 by Alexander Yaroslavtsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, February 8, 2018 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
contrasts by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Glasgow, Scotland*
The Central Hall by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest-Hungary*

Sans titre by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Southern Tip, Nueva York City*

On the Edge by Steve Starer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Iconic Brooklyn Bridge,NYC*

The Iconic Brooklyn Bridge - From Empire - Fulton Ferry State Park, Brooklyn, New York. Black & White by Vinxcentius Images, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban Life*

one of those days by vasili f, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

life on the bridge by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography Münster, Germany*

Münster 2017 by igor karacic, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg-Germany*

a day at the philharmonie / do you get my point? by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh north bridge*

Edinburgh north bridge by Stefano Avolio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Houses of parliament*

Houses of parliament by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

IMG_9001_N&B by Aurélie Maupilé, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Aldgate, London*

Whitechapel at night by Ian Press, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Empire State Building in Manhattan Bridge*

Empire State Building in Manhattan Bridge by eyeworks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt,Germany*

tower 185 by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSCF4572 by John Won, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

Old Town Square, Prague by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku,Azerbaijan*

Night in Baku by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brighton-England*

The Pavilion by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest-Hungary*

Chain Bridge by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

Chicago by ken fager, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Düsseldorf,Germany*

Under the bridge by Carsten Skodell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna - Portal To The Infinity*

11_2 Forum (1 von 1) by Thomas Weiler, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lindos -Greece*

Village Life by Sean Batten, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fribourg,Switzerland*

FRIBOURG up and down by Daniele Rossi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taiwan*

Taxi! by Juan_Enrique, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Masterchef by Daniele Rossi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bondi, Australia*

contemplation by guy clift, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

Hooked on a moment by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Street*

Au pas by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg-Germany*

on the waterfront / follow the piles by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dungeness-England*

Lighthouse by Sean Batten, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Newhaven -England*

Stormy Newhaven {Explore 4/Sept/2018 #20} by Jerry, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore marina bay, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151213_0748D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hipster by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Subhash Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Veteranos by Oscar Moral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Fence Line by Joshua Nicholson, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gran Canaria*

Ventura by Michael-Prietz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Robin Hoods Bay,Scarborough Borough,England*

Bay Hotel - Robin Hoods Bay by David R Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Arusha, Tanzania*

Clocktower Supermarket, Arusha, Tanzania by Roman Boed, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kitchen*

Cooks by Glen Bledsoe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris, France*

Sin título by Ivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

occupy lab by Marco Bertarelli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum in Denmark*

Interaction by Mental Shutter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Giza, Egypt*

Giza, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lisbon, Portugal by gstads, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rajasthan,India*

In Jaisalmer by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brest downtown,France*

Curiosity by Patrick Milan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne*

Up and away by Joseph Teh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Poland*

Chorzów 2018 by Tomek Szczyrba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gorée Island, Senegal*

Lébou fishermen, Gorée Island, Senegal by Francois Le Roy, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Buenos Aires by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Sacré Coeur by bruno campion, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Warsaw-Poland*

Warszawa, Rotunda 2017 by Marcin Krawczyk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*L'Île-d'Yeu-France*

Ile d'Yeu (163) by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London-England*

Tunnel Trio by Sean Batten, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Biarritz-France*

2015-07-13 Biarritz by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
forward by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Washington DC*


Adams Morgan by Mike Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Asakusa, Tokyo, Japan*


N0222019 by toshyie katsuyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower Hill, London, England*


La Tamise Londres by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New Mexico*


Santa Fe by Steve Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scarborough, Maine*


Scarborough - Heavy Rain by Tony McLean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Derbyshire, East Midlands, England*


Derbyshire Dales-3140026-Pano by steve, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Urðaviti-Iceland*

Iceland 2016 - Urðaviti by Christian BARRET, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Belena De Sorbe, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Beleña del Sorbe, iglesia de San Miguel. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Montpellier, France*


**** by hugues jullian, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

Tired and brooding / Der Radwechsel (*) by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Waterloo, London, England*


The Thames by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Yebes Observatory, Spain*


Antena observatorio astronómico de Yebes. by enrique barrera, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London-England*

Londres by Carlos P R, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Calais-France*

2014-05-23 Calais by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest.Hungary*

Sans titre by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

He sensed it somehow / Artık Karaköy Balık Pazarı yok (*) by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hague, Holland*
Mondriaan in The Hague by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Canada by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
20110731 120 miles to L'viv by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
order by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Dietro by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caen, France*
... by Benoît COLLET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edunburgh, Scotland*
Edimbourg - Avril 2018 by Maestr!0_0!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fribourg, Switzerland*
Fribourg, Pont de la Poya by Stefano Procenzano, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doubs-France*

Château de joux, Franche Comté by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New YorkBW0899 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Colorado-USA*

050716 - Wray Colorado Tornado (B&W) by Dale Kaminski (12,406,137 Views), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
State Opera House by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Drake Store at night, Geneva by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Shadows are your friend by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Aitor Montaña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water Fountain show, in front of Burj Khalifa, Dubai by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algerian Architecture by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bus Passengers by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
/\ Louvre, Paris, France by Andy Howe, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul-Turkey*

Yearning to fly by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Al-Aqsa Mosque,Jerusalem*

Al-Aqsa Mosqe,Jerusalem by Claude Porignon, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSCF3575 by Angelo Caravano, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

christos-greece said:


> *Kazan, Russia*
> Kazan Cathedral (Казанский собор) by Pertsev, on Flickr


This is the Kazan Cathedral in St. Petersburg, not the city of Kazan.


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh-Scotland*

View from Edinburgh Castle by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

Conflit de génération by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Passau -Germany*

Passau by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney-Australia*

Fountain by :: Blende 22 ::, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

christos-greece said:


> *Lviv, Ukraine*
> 20110731 120 miles to L'viv by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


This is the Kolomyia Railway Station in the town of Kolomyia, not the city of Lviv.


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Nieuwe Maas by Alain Camonier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
The commitment by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
DSC_2270 by Dennis Yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mojave (California), U.S.A.*
Circles of Salt by Sarah Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco street view B&W-9132 by Absolutekings, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Xi'an-China*

Streets of Xi'an by Darkelf Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Calais-France*

Crossing the Channel by :: Blende 22 ::, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Wernstein-Austria*

Schloß Vornbach am Inn / Castle Vornbach am Inn by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cape Otway-Australia*

Cape Otway Lighthouse ... by :: Blende 22 ::, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150613_093D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London-England*

Waterboys by Sean Batten, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Waidring-Austria*

Tyrol . by :: Blende 22 ::, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Rush Hour by Owen Tomkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm canal shot in Black & White by Subhash Roy, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yunnan-China*

Chongsheng Si Temple . Dali ... in B&W by :: Blende 22 ::, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Escultura de Jaume Plensa en Colón. Madrid. by BERNARDO NAVARRO, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mehamn-Norway*

Hafen von Mehamn, Norwegen /Port of Mehamn, Norge by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Vltava from Smíchovská náplavka by mattovy_fotky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bergen, Norway*

Pause oder Urlaub / Break or holiday by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NY fisheye by Francis Mansell, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bergen, Norway*

Altstadt Bergen, Norwegen / Old town Bergen, Norway by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris balade, la Seine et la Conciergerie by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taoyuan, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Daxi, Taoyuan, Taiwan, 隨拍, 大溪, 桃園, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSCF1544 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Church door sunbath by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris-France*

Louvre by bruno campion, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Arras-France*

Arras, place des Héros by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Godefroy de Bouillon by Lux Obscura, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas-USA*

Crunched Building - Frank Gehry, Las Vegas by MMR15D, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Halong Bay -Vietnam*

Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong VIII, Vietnam by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne City*

...THE HIGH LIFE... [happy new year] by Vaughan Laws, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*McGill University, Montreal, Quebec*

Canned Heat by beyond the prism photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

301 Taylor : Power plant in black and white. by albert bakker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seattle,Washington*

Night in Black and White by Oliver Hamlin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

The Space Between by Matt Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*West End Boston,Massachusetts*

Cloud Movement over The Towers at Longfellow Apartments - Extreme LE Lookup, West End Boston by Greg DuBois, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*6th Avenue - New York City*

3 In A Row by street level, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chongqing - China*

Over The Rooftops by Darkelf Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chrysler Building - NYC*

The Chrysler by street level, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Aux grands hommes, la patrie reconnaissante [III] by Olivier, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Asbury Park-New Jersey*

low (on the boardwalk) - Asbury Park, NJ by Steve Stanger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney-Australia*

Skyline . Sydney by :: Blende 22 ::, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Kyffhäuser Monument-Germany*

The Kyffhäuser Monument .. by :: Blende 22 ::, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Besançon-France*

Palais Granvelle, Besançon by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Falkirk, Scotland*

The Kelpies, The Helix Project by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Xi'an-China*

Melancholy Moods by Darkelf Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague-Czech Republic*

Tram by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin-Germany*

Potsdamer Platz by Darkelf Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona, Spain*

City Of Waves by ALVARO DE ARCOS, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo. Japan*

Three men. Zero women. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Malacca bridge-Malaysia*

Malacca Bridge by Alec Lux, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zaragoza. Spain*

_NDF0885 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sun over Riverdale West Park by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beiruth-Lebanon*

AaaBayCay by decineper, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Elbphilharmonie-Hamburg*

elbphilharmonie by Marek Hild, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Johannesburg-South Africa*

Johannesburg from a roof top. by Gavin Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*

Sans titre by Helen, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris....la femme en jaune by costanzo diaferio, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Belfast-Northern Ireland*

Lookup by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ngong Ping, Hong Kong*

Sans titre by Helen, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A peek from the Tower Bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto-Portugal*

A Mini in Porto by Jonathan Makin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Martkthal by EliB., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ghent-Belgium*

Medieval Ghent by Alec Lux, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris balade by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Light & Lines by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_ (10) by Euan McCreadie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Leonard Rachita Sannat Gozo Malta 2016 by Leonard Rachita travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Skatepark des Ursulines ( Bruxelles ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 97 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold coast, Australia*
Peppers Soul Surfers Paradise by Belougis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - Province of Canada by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*

_EM17094 by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sao Goncalo Do Amarante, Brazil*

Praia da Taíba by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fujairah, U.A.E.*

Fishermen of Murba by Navith K Shariff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Citybike by Jarl-Erik Storesund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ajaccio, France*
_DSC6830.jpg by Guy Milleliri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Burgas, Bulgaria*
Untitled by Boris Genov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mobile (Alabama), U.S.A.*
george c wallace bw by Jon Cofield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dortmund, Germany*
Zeche Adolf von Hansemann by Jesús GR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
SBB CFF FFS Re 460 094 "Rhätia" by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vitoria, Brazil*
302 Vista Panorâmica de Vitória e Vila a Velha 17 by Mudestino Barroso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Possibilities await by Daniel Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Day 34 by Frank Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Abbey road revisited #photography #snapshot #art #beautiful #instagood #picoftheday #photooftheday #composition #focus #capture #photo #hipsta_crazy #Hipstamatic #hipstaoftheday #iphoneography #bnw_demand #nantes #France by alain paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
True love by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mulhouse, France*
Place de la réunion Mulhouse by Michel CONSTANT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Nubes. by Juan Pablo Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
women go by Gerhard Körsgen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Trying too Hard by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Maastoren 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne | AUS by Ben Voit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
En el Transantiago by Alejandro Inostroza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Insomnia - B&W by Socco Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
PhoTones Works #2562 by Takuma Kimura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
"no risk no fun" by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square Taxi's by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
San Diego by Mark Whitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante (15) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
city details by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Giovani Racca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Troyes, France*
Troyes at night by Mark Hebblewhite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Quartier de la Martinière. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
IMG_20190116_144931_428 by Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Yonge & Dundas scramble corner - Toronto by Bruce Joyal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Odessa by gaville dsouza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Electric Sunset by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Old and New in Mong Kok_MK61530 by camera2m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
day market people by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
LIMOSNA by Francisco J. Alcacera Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
_MG_5902 by G-rom Flayosc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London in Red by Paul Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perm, Russia*
Perm Station by Anthony Blackwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Day Off by Jermaine Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Linda Naiara by Boris Peters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Square by Mauricio Cabral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mazatlan, Mexico*
Big Hair,Cabello largo by Lenny Wollitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
minolta_freedom_efke_100_xtol_barcelona_054 by Avital, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Prague-Czech Republic*

View from the window by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo-Japan*
Urb10 D700_061 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paisley -Scotland*

Talla a' Bhaile, Pàislig by Rhisiart Hincks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Düsseldorf-Germany*

Lohausen2018#5 by Henning Pietsch, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSCN1298 by tamara omana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
"Facing the odds" by Ken Rozen Cautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drc0494 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chimalistac by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Winter Ferris Wheel (Old Port Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Malmo Lighthouse by Petri Olderhvit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Deep in thoughts... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
cat + cat barf by Tim Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7431 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer - Corcovado - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Kate & Adam-163 by Anthony Sorendino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Handbag secured. by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Arco della pace by MRCMRVG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Stairs by José Ángel Gaviero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Nice day for a second referendum - DSCF9352a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_ (35) by Euan McCreadie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
View from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta, Malta by David Redfearn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels_4 by Gunars Jemeljanovs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai mall by alfonso venzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 98 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Malaga, Spain*


Playground by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Boxes (Explore) by Vicente de Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Schwanau, Switzerland*


Haunted by martinus.structor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Live. by Sofie Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Canary Wharf, City of London*


Training boys - Right on time by glenn donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scarborough, Maine*


Scarborough - Palace Hill by Tony McLean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - Canadian War Memorial by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Puteaux, Ile-de-France, France*


les reflets de La Défense by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kaigan 3 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*


B&W Rainbow Bridge by Takashi Nagashima, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Manchester, England, United Kingdom*


Gotham by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Austria *


1AV_5354bw by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Hartland Quay, Devon*


Iconic Rock by Elizabeth Coles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
Brazil - Manaus by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gori, Georgia*
Gori by Go.70°North, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Travel_China_2017_43 by Andras Oravecz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vyborg, Russia*
Rainy day in Vyborg (Viipuri), Russia by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-de-Marsan, France*
Old Mont de Marsan by aml6340, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
IMGP7621 by Angel Doychinov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Channel View by Dana Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
City View by Volker Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durres, Albania*
Weighing scales on every corner in Durres by Mario T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bastia (Corsica), France*
Un classique ...mais je ne m'en lasse pas ! L'eglise St Jean Baptiste et le quai nord du vieux port de Bastia by delphine b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*
Bergamo - Città Alta_San Vigilio by Valerio Tiraboschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, France*
Trip (560).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paraná, Brazil*
Bastidores de uma selfie by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salvador, Brazil*
SAM_2416 by Kazu!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
UBS Bank Building, Bahnhofplatz, Lucerne, Switzerland by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
#visitlinz #pflasterspektakel #linz #oberösterreich #österreich #austria #visitaustria #linzlebenstadt #linzverändert #streetart #streetperformer #strassenkunst #pflasterspektakel2016 #artists #warriors #entertainment #marcialarts #statue #humanstatue #fi by noestlerdk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Wait for The Next by Masahiro Tsuyoshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albany, Australia*
"Studia", Albany Grain Terminal, Princess Royal Drive, Albany, Western Australia by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dinant, Belgium*
DINANT by François BEGUIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buffalo (New York), U.S.A.*
Buffalo, NY by Michel G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peníscola, Spain*
Peñíscola, España by Henrique Stel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Udine, Italy*
Nights in Italy by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nizhniy Novgorod, Russia*
Nizhny Novgorod by Alexey Bahmetyev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
City guide with Segway by Gert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Huesca, Spain*
Procesion de San Lorenzo. Fiestas de San lorenzo 2016, Huesca. by Oscar Puigdevall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Very Riskant - B&W by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Degraves Street, Melbourne by Nick Vertsonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Burdel porteño by Diego Araya Corvalán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Granville Street by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Walk in the Park by D Song, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Terreiro do Paço by Luis Sousa Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
The Two Couples and the Sea by David Cullen-Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Old bike in Amsterdam by Gotan Da, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valparaiso, Chile*
Pato de Hule en Valparaíso. by Diego Cortés Aranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
TigresCampeon2016-0072 by Jorge De la Fuente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Spinning Wheels #3 Jeepney Rider's Vanity Mirror by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Walk for the virgin. by On^ste81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Candid girl by Peter Nyström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Fishing under the sun boat by Cédric Charest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Bridge & The City by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
AR202941 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Urb06 D100_059 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb main square by Ivica Pavičić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Emilio Yero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Drink & Drive by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridges of Budapest in Monochrome #1 by David Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok -Thailand*

_NDF3366 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Villaricos-Spain*

Ar fin plymio / A punto de buceo by Rhisiart Hincks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Portoferraio -Italy*

Isola d'Elba, Portoferraio - DSCF2106 (2) by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kempten-Germany.*

Das rote Haus und die Rosenapotheke - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis (Minessota), U.S.A.*
Minneapolis in B&W by Michael Raleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*
Chinatown Bulding by Jacques Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Luces de Noche by Rashide Abirached, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Providence (Rhode Island), U.S.A.*
The cop by Tom Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trois-Rivières, Canada*
Pont de la Violette à Trois Rivières - PQ by Claude Maire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Flotte, France*

Éclat divin ?? by Iza Prof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
_MG_2618A-2 by Adam LeDuc Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Auckland city life by Chris Hall, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Glasgow,Scotland*

Cuimhneachaibh na mairbh - Dèanaibh sabaid airson na bèo / Remember the dead - Fight for the living by Rhisiart Hincks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai,UAE*

Doble salto mortal by Carmen Martinez Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rimini,Italy*

Rimini - _SAM4144 by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Start by Rudy Pilarski, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic *

Tram stop by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo ,Japan*

Tokyo station front by Kazunori Fujimoto, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York ,USA*

_NEF8568 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
curiosity by Marcelo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Koper, Slovenia*
Slovenia Koper by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ajaccio (Corsica), France*
Ajaccio - Corsica by Marco Coiatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Bulgaria*
SAnastasia3 by Plamen A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sines, Portugal*
Au marché de Sines by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Uptown Girls by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Esplanade by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albany (New York), U.S.A.*
The Egg by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia ,Spain*

Urb 0803 Film073 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Udine, Italy*
Untitled by Erika Zucchiatti, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Modhera, India*

Sun Temple Modhera, India by FaBio C, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
viewpoint by Thorsten Erdmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans... Black and white. by Paul Alsobrooks, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Conil de la Frontera ,Spain*

Urb14 D7000_025 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Red Bike by Steve Muise, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Sans titre by Helen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santorini,Greece*

Atmosphère 05 by Dominique CARON, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm Beach Life. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*İstanbul,Turkey*

Man thinks, bridge stands, rods are swayed, fish resist the urge to bite (reloaded) by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Córdoba,Spain*

Sunday carriage ride by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
L2990198 by RG Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nafpaktos, Greece*
Medieval port by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Владивосток | Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Frank Gehry building Dusseldorf by hilde carmans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Look at art through rose-tinted specs by はず にゃ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Stadskantoor by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Stora Teatern 2 by Petri Olderhvit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Reunification Palace by Cindy, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*liverpool-Enlgand*

Albert Dock Pump House by urbansmoke1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Caos calmo by Corrado Volpicelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abidjan, Cote'd Ivore*
Nappy d'#Abidjan - vive la beauté ! by Gilbert Kouamé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by Helen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Off to work by Philip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
IMG_20190129_181337-01 by papuna teliashvili, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nonthaburi, Thailand*

" Back to Black " by Suwaparn Jaruchaisittikul, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Parliament by Andrew McCabe, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Lights in black Berlin by Matthias Krebs, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Just the Two of Us by Hindrik Sijens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Structure by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_3718 by Our Life near the Ocean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Basílica del Sagrado Corazón by Cecilia Rey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Metro by dainesefreak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Eiffel, Paris by Nagaraju Hanchanahal, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shaoxing, china.*

Didang Lake Shaoxing china. by jin wensheng, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dijon-France*

Un soir de décembre by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Port d'Alger by Emmanuel d'Ailleurs, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hangzhou china.*

A rainy night in West Lake. by jin wensheng, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dijon,France*

Musée Archéologique by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lipsi island, Greece*

Lipsi island, Dodecanese, Greece by Dominique CARON, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Sans titre by Helen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dijon-France*

D'un autre point de vue by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Underground train station Singapore by Jack Grotter, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

The night of Shanghai. Long exposure by jin wensheng, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt,Germany*

Römerberg Frankfurt am Main by ericgrhs, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

Forth-Bridge-cropped by urbansmoke1, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Biarritz,France*

Grande Plage, Biarritz... à droite le Casino Barrière. by Bernard O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Enjoying the view by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Crosswalk by Aaron Allen Rogers Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*South Lake Tahoe,USA*

Drama in the Sky by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Eastbourne,England*

Eastbourne Pier by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer - Corcovado - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Where am I? by mouzhik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice reflections BW by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Albany,USA*

Shackelford County Courthouse by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
La porteuse by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic*

Town hall by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tromsø Cathedral, Norway*

Blick auf die Tromsø Kathedrale, Norwegen by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Château de la Rochefoucauld ,France*

Château de la Rochefoucauld by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*İstanbul,Turkey*

Dark City / Always check your back! by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Verdi, Nevada*


Tags by vegasracer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Miola Lake, Miami County*


MIOLA LAKE by Lisa Plymell, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Quebec,Canada*

High Five by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai Pudong International Airport,China*

Reflections by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin ,Germany*

Black Berlin by Matthias Krebs, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Batignolles ,Paris,France*

Monde parallèle by Rudy Pilarski, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Trani,Italy*

Trani - DSCF7237-002 by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok ,Thailand*

Bangkok 2016_616 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Groningen, Netherlands*


A Diep 3 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New Orleans, Louisiana*


"Hamilton" at the Saenger Theater in New Orleans by Glenn Welch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Afrika*


Little one by Stoffel Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


52 by Rick Oleson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London*


The Viewpoint by efil', on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


395 Near Lone Pine by John Magluyan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Untitled by David Gilson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Unitè de Habitation by Steve Coppenbarger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oosterhoogebrug, Groningen, Netherlands *


Groningen-stad by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Vilnius, oldtown by Xenia Susha, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hawk Conservancy UK*

B&W Vulture by Mark MacFeeters, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barcelona Cathedral,Spain*

Santa Llúcia Street by Henrik Sundholm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ikigai,Japan*

Ikigai by Jeff Day, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Whitby, England*

Lonesome by Lee Gill, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Los Glaciares National Park ,Argentina*

Glaciares by Carmen Martinez Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok,Thailand*

Bangkok 2016 Film_066 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram station by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Penarth,Wales *

Pysgotwr by Rhisiart Hincks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brighton,England*

Disappearing into the sunset by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Reykjavik, Iceland*

Sans titre by Helen, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New YorkBW0944 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut,Lebanon*

Mankilab Ashrafieh Hill Training #2 by decineper, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

Urb11 EPL1_133 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yichang, China*

Spectre From The Ancient Tribes by Darkelf Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Low sun on Throgmorton Street by Dun.can, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic*

Admiring the view by Paul Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
145b by Jiří Kocich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*İstanbul,Turkey*

All those moments will be lost in time... by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Avenue de Tervueren by Eivind Sandstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## White House

*Budapest - Hungary*


----------



## mayass

*Beirut,Lebanon*

Martyrs' Square by decineper, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Film_2018_06_II_036 by Ondřej Šálek, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto,Canada*

Union Station by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Behind The Scenes ITU PP-18 by ITU Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shaoxing, china*

Shaoxing china. Sunset. by jin wensheng, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Camogli,Italy*

Camogli - DSCF5626 by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Al Jahili Fort , Al Ain,UAE*

Arabian Fort by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

citycenter detail - aria hotel by Ted, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Istanbul 2015 film-011 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Arbat, today... (Arch Okudzhava) by Andrew Barkhatov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cudillero,Spain*

Cudillero-2 by Carmen Martinez Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
puente b&w by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cesenatico,Italy*

Cesenatico (FC) - SAM_2149-1 by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Streets of Prague by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Savski most by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*

Strasbourg by F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tuenno, Italy*

Conquistadors of the Useless XIII by August Brill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

U Bahn Alexanderplatz by UlvargHS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
20181227 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The night of Shanghai. Long exposure by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
ANALOG: Ilford FP4 125 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
#edissa #nevskayamilonga #sanktpeterburg #prischepov #dnl #danafrigoli by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Scario ,Italy*

Scario (SA) - SAM_9340-1 by Roberto C., Italy, sur flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Martha Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Храм Великомученика и целителя Пантелеймона (Москва. Южное Бутово) by Andrew Barkhatov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul ,Turkey*

Istanbul Julio 2015_122 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Pitch87, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Washington ,USA*

Vietnam Veterans Memorial, DC by Toan X. Mai, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saigon,Vietnam*

Diamond Plaza in Saigon by Toan X. Mai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
I Project Myself (Ref. 2528) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

caesar's palace by Ted, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City Overlook by Salvaging Euphoria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
From Tristaina by Sofia Ortun Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cover by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Rock'n Roll by Ned Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Pimm's O'Clock selfie - DSCF6629a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Enigmi nell'oscurità by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Snow... by Andrew Barkhatov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Camogli,Genoa,Italy*

Camogli - DSCF5583-001 by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
180309-DOH-SQW-0038 by Martin Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
2018-08-31_08-49-06 by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Urban Geometry by Dr. Dektol & Mr. Hypo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris-1 by Scott Tokar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Descending by Steve Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
gondole by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
_DSF0926ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Robert van Adrichem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Jumilhac-le-Grand, France*
Château de Jumilhac le Grand by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 88 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grindavik, Iceland*
Old Church Grindavík by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Wilf & Ada's by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
City of Beirut by Mariam Hojeij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rostov, Russia*
Untitled by Valeria Gulieva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odense, Denmark*
Odense by Andris Nikolajevs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pahang, Malaysia*
Gazing at the clouds by stratman² (busy-taking care of Joey), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Old San Juan, Puerto Rico B&W by LindyLuC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Casablanca, Morocco*
Casablanca BW by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Menton, France*
the tomb of Janina Lewandowska at the Menton cemetery (cimetière du Trabuquet) by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dunedin, New Zealand*
When the Stars Align by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orlando (Florida), U.S.A.*
Universal Orlando Florida by Vic Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tipasa, Algeria*
Beacon behind boats.. by Houssem Astro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Downtown Detroit from Windsor by 325e30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aracaju, Brazil*
Carnaval em Aracaju by Taciano Vasconcelos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
The Fleet, Fishing Boat Harbour, Fremantle, Western Australia by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pattaya, Thailand*
_MG_1362 by prabalmandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
IMG_4230 by Gipsia Moësse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Kuwait Towers by MAHMOUD TAMIMI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ostrava, Czech Republic*
In love, in a call, in the air. by Lukáš Morávek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape, a view from the stadium. #cityscape #singapore #buildings by eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Silver-series-zgz by Nolan Russ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Crossroads by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus of Rotterdam by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
A Dreary Afternoon by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Providencia by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
2018_04 by Yutaka Ikeda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Augusta by Luis Sousa Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdynia, Poland*
untitled by Przemyslaw Rybinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Skyline by DIAS Ludivine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Pensylvania, U.S.A.*
Original Home of Stoney's by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baton Rouge (Louisiana), U.S.A.*
1-Mississipi, 2-Mississipi - Louisiana, US A unforgettable journey in great company from the Coastal Prairies of Texas to the incredible wetlands of the birthplace of Jazz, New Orleans. Great times indeed! *** Uma jornada inesquecível, em ótima companhia by Vidal Ferreira Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nurnberg, Germany*
Breeze roofs by michele sana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oostende, Belgium*
Promenade by E Fmt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luanda, Angola*
SKYSCAPE by K.EDB PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benghazi, Libya*
Benghazi - libya by Ahmed Elzway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hallstatt, Austria*
...view of Hallstatt at the lake by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Brezel by Nunzio D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble by Damien.B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Geneva from above... by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore gardens, Singapore*
Junonia hedonia ida. Singapore Macritchie reservoir by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Galway, Ireland*
Galway Cathedral by nathanwynnephotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Badajoz, Spain*
Purple by Jose A. Portero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus of Rotterdam by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
the night they landed by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
BO1A2305 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Carabineros chilenos by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver Reflection by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nord- Pas -De- Calais,France*

"Mother Canada" overlooks the Lens-Douai plain. by Eric Huybrechts, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chicago,USA*

Chicago by ken fager, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam,Netherlands*

EYE, Amsterdam by Adrian Stadelmann, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dresden, Germany*

Dresdner Zwinger by Starej Grafik, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Manhattan, New York, USA*

Inside the Oculus by Majka Kmecova, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich *

Zürich bianco e nero by Emilio Rizzo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bratislava - Slovakia*

View on Zidovska street and Most SNP in Bratislava by Majka Kmecova, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Kharkiv rain street by Fedir Gontsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
2011 Baltimore Inner Harbor3 by Frank Kautz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
NEH_8966 by Nestor Neroman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J0222 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá (2015) by David Cardozo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black & White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
glass trap No_1 by Włodzimierz Abramczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
stylish guy by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
LA PIRAMIDE DE DIEGO RIVERA.jpg by Oscar J Campos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Some are heading somewhere, others obviously not by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lucerne,Switzerland*

Lucerna by Emilio Rizzo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Intrepid Sea-Air-Space Museum ,USA*

INTREPID by Majka Kmecova, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich,*


----------



## mayass

*Munich,Germany*

Traffic in Munich by Majka Kmecova, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Birmingham,England*

3 Towers Birmingham mono by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sperlonga,Italy*

Sperlonga DSCF5683-001. by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shaoxing ,china.*

Film photographer. by jin wensheng, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament At Night by MARK HIRST, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kachanivka Palace in the Chernihiv Region, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/stariy-palats-1234330/


----------



## christos-greece

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ushuaia, Argentina*
Magellanic penguins, Ushuaia, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Morocco*
Morocco in Black and White by wolfgang josten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Streets of Vienna, Austria-4 by Vladimir Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
...beneaththestreet... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_244 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
MSC by Станислав Мороз, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Foolin' around / When night comes to town by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich,Switzerland*

Aspettando di Entrare All'opera by Emilio Rizzo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

Day in the seaport by Majka Kmecova, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Self Actualization by Michael Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Mirror window by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Anonymous by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa II by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bjørnsund,Norway*

Bei Molde, Norwegen by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xánthi, Greece*
Παζάρι Ξάνθης..Xanthi's bazaar by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bergen, Norway*

Altstadt Bergen, Norwegen / Old town Bergen, Norway by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gullbringusýsla,Iceland*

Iceland 2016 Sun Voyager by Christian BARRET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*
under the airport / in transition by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao,Spain*

Museo Guggenheim. Bilbao by Ángeles Andrade, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

The City by Terry Chapple, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dyrhólaey,Iceland*

Iceland 2016 - Dyrhólaey Lighthouse by Christian BARRET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice *

Venice 2018 - San Giorgio Maggiore by Christian BARRET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Procida,Italy*

Procida (2) by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sénart,France*

Contre jour à Sénart by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
streets of Paris by Dale M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Girl in red by Raghav Chopra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
所有照片-55 by 未颜, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
BB Orange by BIG BERRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Wait for it... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
After Hours' Sophistication by Chance Hill (Doctor Love), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma, Mexico City. December, 2017. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AF 2018-365-263 by Alister Firth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Exhibition Hall by I.M.Pei by fengtoutou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline Hancock Building Black and White Photo by Youbin_Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona street view by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Arras,France*

Arras, place des Héros 1 by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

the bridge is alive / harpoon on the arm by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm,Sweden*

Sergels Torg by tripklik --, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Iceland *

Iceland 2017 - Glaumbær turf farm by Christian BARRET, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by matteo fumagalli, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*shaoxing.China*

shaoxing. by jin wensheng, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSC_5461 by David Borden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U,K.*
straight out of whitechapel by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris, canal de l'Ourcq, b&w, 9 by Patrick RAYMOND, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
a step forward by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salford Quays,England*

Salford Quays by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
HJB_0728 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shaoxing,, china.*

The musical fountain after nightfall. by jin wensheng, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Quartier Saint-Gervais, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris Rock'n Roll by Ned Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Admiral-Nelson*


Admiral-Nelson-Pannekoeschip-bw by George Nevrela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Vancouver, BC by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Singapore*


Where Bridges Collide by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Montreal, Canada*


building rachel-2- by jean-bernard vidal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Yokohama, Japan*


Yokohama Canal by Dan Nitsua, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Gare do Oriente by Isabelle Trak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Manhattan, New York City*


Bold Sky, Union Square by Derrick Story, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marlogue, Cork, Ireland*


Holy Trinity Church, East Ferry, County Cork by John Finn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Carlsbad, California*


Carlsbad by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Biarritz,France*

Le pont by Dominique CARON, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Louvre Abu Dhabi,UAE*

Le Louvre Abu Dhabi de Jean Nouvel by Dominique CARON, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lipsi island, Greece*

Lipsi island, Dodecanese, Greece by Dominique CARON, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran,Algeria*

IMG_2888-HDR by amine darktalker, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Revisited by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Palais Garnier,Paris*

Statue torchère by Dominique CARON, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux,France*

Porte Cailhau by andre caujolle, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Petra, Jordan*
PETRA-48 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
_MG_4188.jpg by Álvaro Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Under the Trees by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Córdoba - Argentina by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
ShangHai Street Photo by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Baroque Garden, Wilanow Palace, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Peterburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm BW by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux,France*

Fontaine des Girondins by andre caujolle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brighton,England*

The Bandstand. Hove. January 2019. https://m.facebook.com/onebrightstarphotography.co.uk/ by One Bright Star Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
El Rey León by Manuel Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Palma de Mallorca.*

Fuente de Las Ramblas by Radoslav Bonev, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
PB190282 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Peace Bridge,Northern Ireland*

Peace bridge Derry / Londonderry over the river Foyle by Jim Crawford, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque - Abu Dhabi*

Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque - Abu Dhabi by mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Millennium Park - Chicago*

CITY REFLEXION IN THE CLOUD GATE - CHICAGO by J.P.B, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Real Life Scrabble by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_0551 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Leipheim,Germany*

DSC02064.1-Leipheim by Peter Schmidtchen, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
PB270030 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Running by Salva Isnipers, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
SDIM0657_bw by Haruka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The height of the Catholic Church - Sydney’s St Mary’s Cathedral by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Corniche, Doha by Daniel Rebolledo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Equilibrista" Leme, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
School Bus in New York by Dominik Haeberlein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le bunker - le nouveau Fouquet's by roguier photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Canning Town Flyover by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
under the eyes ... by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Dancing in the street by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
FreeCarSundayBrussels2018 by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Building Blocks Of A City by Christian Leyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - Stony Monday Riot by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lienz, Austria*

Lienz by Bernd K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
BW Shanghai by Stefano Rebecchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Plochingen, Germany*
Plochingen by Josef Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
P6280345 by Eli Liebenow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nazareth, Israel*
Galilea 2016- Nazareth - scorcio by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Padova, Italy*
Prato della Valle by Thomas Mülchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver, BC by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo passage pour piétons à Shibuya by Michel Robert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Leap by Nigel Cox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Canada*
The Tulip and Jar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Powell-Hyde [II] by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street of Montréal by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
IMG_8714_F by Eduardo Breviglieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belize city, Belize*
Caribbean Sea by Emily Crowell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antalya, Turkey*
Untitled by Nick.Beardmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Langkawi, Malaysia*
L1001367 by Alexander Kudasov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
tarde en el puerto de santa Pola by emilio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by FarbenfroheWunderwelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Süleymaniye Mosque by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Passé, présent, futur. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
The Temple of Olympian Zeus by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kazan, Russia*
Untitled by Anton Ivanyuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
21012017-DSC_0158 by Mathilde Cybulski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Ukraine*
Shadows by Ferad Zyulkyarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Three Marlenas by ianflagg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2010-08-04bj Opera House and Fountain by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Scarves by Jim Sollows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Going to JR Osaka vs Coming to Hankyu by Hiro_ A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
TRAMWAY PLACE DU COMMERCE by guilhem Doublet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J8720 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Seychelles*
Seychelles by David Muttiah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hyderabad, India*
Charminar/Mecca Masjid by sudhir herle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm street walking. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Domovinski most bw by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 13 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Confluence. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, 2018 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Karachi, Pakistan*
The other Sight by Aliraza M.iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Walk for Freedom Warsaw by Aleksander Kalka Photographiti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Italy, Genoa by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Yulia--11 by Stephane Ribault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Antwerpen-Centraal railway station by Roberto Braam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A city view by Terry Goodyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
The Spirit of Detroit by Twenty Two North Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Buenos Aires by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Serifos island, Greece*
Untitled by Photis Stavropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
All About Breakfast by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
North Ave Ice by Paul Sager, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
architecture by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Viaduc de Bercy (Morning) by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Skyline Towards Sacre Coeur by Rodney Norris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Amphicar by Ringo Coene, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Lviv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/AndriyNikityuk/album/58955/


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*

Balcony by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
Teleantioquia by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Halte Senayan Jakarta by Arnaldo Pellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KUALA LUMPUR IN BLACK&WHITE by khairul anuar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Les Jacobins ce soir by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Analog; Rollei RPX 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150809_166D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Santa María la Ribera by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Some are heading somewhere, others obviously not by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Faces by Miguel Moya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Fuji X100T by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
af1308_9283 by Adriana Füchter (Fuchter), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Girls Can Do Anything by Tina Leggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
l'appel de l'ascenseur by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shard by Kev Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Driven Forward by Jean Marc Zerafa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Andreas Albert, on Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar

*Wrocław, Poland*









Shot on film on 11 November last year by me  you can find the whole album right here.


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_010 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow street by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mirando la diversión by Assael Maya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by D | S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Atocha by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
My love by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Skyline, Turkey. by Richard Mark Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
# 639. Shark. by Carlos Turren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
FDR Drive, Midtown East Sunset Scene by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_2766-1-1 by Ankur Garg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
You'll Eat Your Words ! ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Campo Saffa, sestiere di Cannaregio... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Skyline ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
City Blur by Leah Kling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Life in greyscale by Farhan Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 69 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kirribilli, Sydney, New South Wales*


Opera House curves by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Catalonia*


Mirror dimension by Flaquivurus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Washtington DC*


Bread Line by Tim Devine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Norfolk, England*


P1330144 by jheoFaul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kleinjena, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*


Kleinjena by F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Doullens, Picardy, France*


Back to no future XVII by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hong Kong*


Sai Wan Ho by std70040, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oceanside, California*


Oceanside by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


The View by street level, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Osaka, Japan*


yumematibito2684 by s.maeda(higepal), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bilbao*

Guggenheim black & white by Inigo Montes, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
“Smile at strangers and you just might change a life.” – Steve Maraboli by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Corniche #Doha #Qatar 👤📷@jacqui_pf15 #Qatrism by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
"Hamilton" at the Saenger Theater in New Orleans by Glenn Welch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The City That Never Sleeps_bw : ) (bw or color?? : )) by Natalia Medd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Beautiful Woman in Paris by Chris Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
20190412_F0001: Lime E-bikes on the roads by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Red tower (Gozo), Malta*
Red Tower by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sheraton Sheikh Zayed Road by Graeme Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The black river by László Baranyai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fortaleza, Brazil*
Prédios by Enio Castelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - The Rideau Canal - Miners & Sappers by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Abu Dhabi Streets by Karol Nike Nieva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Tower by Tilmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
YSH_8539 by HIRO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Hurry by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krasnoyarsk, Russia*
4803_bw by Евгений Малков, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Koper, Slovenia*
Slovenia, Koper by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Australia*


View from the South ... by The 3B's, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City, New York*


NYC Skyscraper in the Clouds (infrared) by Ken Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Untitled by Melissa Altan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Hamburg, Germany*


Modern House by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Krakow*

Krakow is still in a festive mood ... B&W by evko ..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Carnival of Dunkerque*

Black and white twins and a sailor by KiD, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barcelonna,Spain*

You look beautiful in black and white too by Fnikos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Poland*

Church in Black and White by ROOM MAN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Banjo Stand,England*

Banjo Stand - Black and White by Anthony White, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban style photography*

Under the dark arches leeds ,black and white by mick huscroft, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philippines*

Waiting by Brian Evans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne,Australia*

Transforming house by Joseph Teh, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
FOTOS DE MONTERREY DICIEMBRE 24 by abrahamrdg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow. April 2019 by Aleksandr Nesterov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX <3 by Perla Fierro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
The girl and the horse by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Torg by Steve Beazley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Street Art, Reykjavik 4 by Bill Munsie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7599 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels,Belgium*

Spirit of Independance - L'Esprit d'Indépendance by Pascal Franche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fog over Parliament Hill*

Fog on the Hill ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lost Places Germany*

Abandoned Manor House by Northcraft Photographs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*S.Giacomo in Tavella church*

S.Giacomo in Tavella church by luca agostini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Iceland*

Road To Nowhere by Tony Sellen, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany*
Germany, Rothenburg ob der Tauber (684) by spotr.to, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bamberg, Germany*
_DSC1569 by Irfan Karaoglan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Le Palais Royal de l'Almudaina by Karim von Orelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cyberjaya, Malaysia*
Color Blind by vedd edd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut Cityscape by HUSAM MNEIMNEH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
elgin bridge by Leon d' Great, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
A day of unlocked potential. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drc0103 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Julian Bialowas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
From the cycle "Amazing metro stations in Stockholm". Östermalmstorg metro station. by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Details of Madrid in Black and White - N4 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
XT306578 by zde.nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, 2018 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alicante,Spain*

Gato callejero - Street cat. by Eduardo Valdivia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 34 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
1301 by Mariam Yeghiazaryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
станция метро Театральная | metro station Teatralnaya by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

wondering by J. Santiago Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Coruña, Spain*
A Coruña en charcos 01 by Xerardo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Parade Square Panorama by tuyddatygl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P1090201 by swedeshutter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Details of Madrid in Black and White - N6 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Jesolo2 by Therese N. Diesen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7431 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Girls Can Do Anything by Tina Leggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Yellow-vests-Acte-XXII-Paris-13-avril-2019 (080) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
St Paul's Cathedral. City of London. by Tomasz Czajkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
@ Kanal ¬ 20170728_0128 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - The Old Man 17_08_16 by Alessandro Dozer Fondaco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Notre-Dame-Cathedral-Paris*


0001_Notre-Dame-Cathedral-Paris_20140218_2341 by Zoriah, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Glasgow, Scotland*


Glesga by Brett T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Estrela Guia - Folia Rosa Branca da Formiga by Leo Salo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC W 34th Street / Taxi Cab by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame_2014 by Carl Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
La gondole 1 by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Day A Picture A Story by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
DSC08420 by Caleb Storms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Kronstadt RUS - "Макаровски Мост" by Fabrizio LUCCHESE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleroi, Belgium*

corner of the city | Charleroi by MW Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sanremo, Italy*

the race.... by Andy Vetter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
城市光影 by Wei-Jen Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Winter © Hugh Lee 2017 by Ernest Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
2017-12, Colmar by Antonio La Montanara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
IMG_1286 by Gabriel Schouten de Jel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Matera, Italy*
Matera by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Varadero, Cuba*
Cuba Sunset through the clouds B&W by Darrell Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kabul, Afghanistan*
Kabul by undernature, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Coruña, Spain*
Untitled by Telèmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
# 129 by Lizard Inoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Lille / Rijssel / France 2017 by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
Batumi by Lisa Wdowina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Georgia*
Untitled by Helen Kinuthia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tijuana, Mexico*
IKEX4518 by Isaac Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guimaraes, Portugal*
GUIMARAES, PORTUGAL - APR 28, 2014: People around Praca Sao Tiago or Santiago Square in the historic centre of Guimaraes, Portugal by Junior Braz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chongqing, China*
chongqing urban by kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
Faisal Masjid by Nils Heininger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brno, Czech republic*
CATHEDRAL IN WINDY MOTION by David Halouzka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
I love Berlin by Wolter Geraerdts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Campo De' Fiori (Field of Flowers) by Gary Loughran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
pearls . by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam rain - Centraal Station by Erik De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
No Eye Dog by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Skyline by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Mensaje De Texto V / Text Message V by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Roman.Ark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Crossing at Osaka Station by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
"no risk no fun" by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Hot Rod by Jack Swinkels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
What a night to fly my kite on. Do you want to flash your light on? Take a look it's on display for you Coming down, no not today ♫ ♪ ♫ RHCP by ShuttƎr Dan l Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Saint-Catherine Winter Night by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Summer 4 by Philip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Rodeo Dr. by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Double rainbow in the crater of a volcano, Big Island, Hawaii [1600x1065][OC] by Pedro J Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
the palms by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
photographe-mariage-toulouse-france-costantino-clement-portrait 18 by Clément Costantino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 12 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon&More. April 2019 by Nata Madilyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Metropolitan Cathedral of the Annunciation, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
По-русски ниже ⬇ *** The building for the Russian Embassy in Tallinn, Estonia *** See my pictures from Tallinn #happynewtrip_tallinn *** Интересное весёлое здание в стиле северного модерна на улице Pikk 25. Цвет - как полагается, на фасаде - к by Vladimir Vera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
More from Nice 7 by marc.pecquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
19.01.17-snow_sculptures-02901 by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Session Black & White by Matt Ld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yokohama, Japan*
Yokohama by Hirohisa Shin-no, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*
Нічні покатухи. Між іншим, всі готові до завтрішнього велопробігу? #cycling #biking #ukraine #dnipropetrovsk #inhp #hotplace by Ruslan Storchai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Kudrinskaya Square Building by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yaroslavl, Russia*
Near Dormition cathedral by Carlos Santana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
0Q4A9675 by bob crawshaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Kharkiv rain street by Fedir Gontsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
yellow by Mihail Maletin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zamboanga, Philippines*
DIpolog Cathedral by Luigi Anton Borromeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
|| diner.mbe || by _Jimmy_B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Next to the Hero by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Kuwait City by Nadeem Nawaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Little Rock (Arkansas), U.S.A.*
Little Rock B&W Skyline by Spencer Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
nightviewhtown by 2C2KPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sky high by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Wat Arun by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Incheon, South Korea*
“Many people die at twenty-five and aren't buried until they are seventy-five.” ―Benjamin Franklin 🌊 💦 by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
IKEX6277 by Isaac Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
IMG_1642bw copy by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
A Busy Place by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid B&W by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra La Vella by Tony Felgate, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Missouri*

Black and White at the ballgame by HardDrive KC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Flight*

Osprey pair in tandem , black and white by David Burt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid - Spain*

Details of Madrid in Black and White - N6 by Maria Grandi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Warsaw,Poland*

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

paris ... by andrea linss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vietnam*

Marchand de glace a Mobylette . by Georges Morel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

paris ... by andrea linss, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
View of downtown Miami with large cumulus clouds above as seen from the Rickenbacker Causeway to Key Biscayne, Florida by Diana Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Geometry by Emmanuel Ohara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_1594D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec Park by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Skyline by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Canadiens by Marie-Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Series: Playing with Black and White - N3 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Tom Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dnipro City, Ukraine*









https://photodnepr.io.ua/album


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Spiral by Aaron Allen Rogers Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
rio-em-pb-35 by Vinícius Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Naked Streets by Lester Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Otra mirada del Arc de Trionf by Dami Tous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Canberra, Australia*
City by Pavel Vrzala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Untitled by Felix Haller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Crossroads by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hobart, Australia*
Salamanca Square, Battery Point, Hobart, Tasmania, Australia by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF7321 by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via, Madrid (2016) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Visioni di Napoli by Diego Menna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit by alifawaz66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Over & under the bridge..Venice by Claudio Zennaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Tracks by Yvonne Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
110215 ~ kuala lumpur by alongbc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by [Jesús M Martín J], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
DSC01299.jpg by budbrain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Skyline by DIAS Ludivine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 2018_187 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Scottish National Gallery by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Taxi by Dkazemier, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madagascar*

Moeder en jong by Roeli Til, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Paris*_

Le cadenas de l'amour. by pierre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*In The Streets*

small talks in the dark by Lamson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zaragoza,Spain*

Brotherhood. by Fencejo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salt Lake City, Utah, USA*

Mosquée by Alain Girard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Düsseldorf*

L.Monochrome [email protected] shore, Düsseldorf by Amselchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Itapirubà,Brazil*

Brasilien 2019 Street 137 by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*China*

MeetingBridge4.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cyprus*

DSCF0547 by John, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bulgaria*

Hurried woman by Carlos Casela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Garden of Luxembourg, Paris.*

Harde de cerfs écoutant le rapproché by Olivier Pouzin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mural Phoenix, AZ*

Mural Phoenix, AZ by Roswitz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*İstanbul,Turkey*

000987 by Dietmar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Leadenhall Market,London*

Leadenhall Market by Dannis van der Heiden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Villa de Leyva,Colombia*

Night life ! by bruno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salt Lake City, Utah, USA*

Kennecott Copper Smelter by Alain Girard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zaragoza,Spain*

En admiration devant la Basilique de Nuestra Señora del Pilar, Saragosse by Bernard O, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Tot per veure by enric riba segura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Soho, New York*

la cuisine by 亨利, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Morocco*

時。光　Time and Light by Singer 晴哥, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Las Vegas,Nevada*

Vegas 2017-266a by Alain Girard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bank for International Settlements, Basel, Switzerland*

The Tower of Power by Novowyr, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
In the city 3 by ckexpress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
IMG_8977 by Philip Male, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_1596D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Afternoon in México City downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Valhallavågen innan rondell by Mårten Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid-21072015-DSC03188 by Manuel Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague castle by Pavel Macura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC W 40 Street & 5th Avenue by P.J.V Martins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Anthony Racano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSC_1566 by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
SON01108cropNikSE by Charlie Jobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central Station Brussels by Jean Cuvelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_426 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 99 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong kong*

20:29 by smp2165, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marseille*

Subway by cedric surles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

HAMBURG by Kai-Uwe Klauß, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nottingham*

Verticality (9749) by Lily Owen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ljubljana,Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Roger Gazineu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Düsseldorf,Germany*

L.Monochrome [email protected], Düsseldorf 2 by Amselchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Helsinki Streets*

The ship's cat by Petteri Salomaa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

XT306800 by zde.nek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cuba*

Sin título by Pino Respiro67, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bird on Barbed Wire*

Bird on Barbed Wire by Peter Zafris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ljubljana,Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Roger Gazineu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lausanne,Switzerland*

Pont Bessières - Lausanne by Lucas Roubaka Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hambourg*

Guardians of the bridge - Hambourg by Lucas Roubaka Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kyoto Station*

Kyoto Station 2 by Andrew Allan Jpn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ibiza,Spain*

107202051802052018 by Enric Raw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Segovia,Spain*

Segovia, España. Catedral y Plaza Mayor. by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore gardens, Singapore*
Untitled by Isabelle GIRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Welcome to beirut downtown by Blue Evil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
ant hill by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stocholm, Sweden*
Slussen construction work and Gamla stan, Stockholm by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Catedral de la Almudena by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Verso Piazzetta Reale by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore City*

Black and white Photography City Singapore by Yee Khai Willaim Teo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Day 1 by Autumn O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cabourg,France*

Sulkys à Cabourg by Christian Dumont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* Bourgogne, France*

La Saône à Marnay (Saône et Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
I Project Myself (Ref. 2528) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

Tendre est la nuit... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Avebury Stone*

Avebury Stone by Pete Corcoran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Japan*

Tim Hortons delivery service by Bruce Joyal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Arnhem, Gelderland,Netherlands*

Watching Names On Doorbells by Alfred Grupstra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scotland*

114/365 by Charlie Little, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles Skyline Monochrome by April Reppucci, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Liverpool*

Street by MJ Black, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street in Rio by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong*

HongKong_171103_153924 by Michael Kerick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Leipzig*

Leipzig Skyscraper by Andreas Scharr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Santa Maria della Salute by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chilly Bean by Mark Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in La Florida*

Harley parking at Earl's Hideaway & Tiki Bar by Dave Andrews, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
When I get out of here by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Odessa, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/trohi-vintazhnosti-1043661/


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Man beside the Trail by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dhahran, Saudi Arabia*
Dhahran Gulf by رؤى العميري, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - The Rideau Canal - Kingston Mills by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Semarang, Indonesia*
Pagoda by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vientiane, Laos*
Vientiane street food by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay -Singapore by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
A bicyclette by philippe kling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Matera, Italy*
Italy, Matera by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
ChengDu by Mono Shop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Coruña, Spain*
La Coruña, Galicia, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kingston, Jamaica*
Capoeira Beach Kingston by E-C-K Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
Renata Zagato - Muscat, Oman by Renata Zagato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tegucigalpa, Honduras*
Encuentro RTA Honduras by EUROsociAL Programa de Cooperación entre la Unión Europea y América Latina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Royal Palace of Brussels by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Egypt*
"children 5" by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valjevo, Serbia*
Valjevo - Tesnjar by Vojislav Djindjic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Germany*
Christmas Time . by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honfleur, France*
Honfleur by black-sun-pix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Geneva cityscape by Pierre Yves Cugni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Museum of Art in b&w by Brentg33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_1350 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
R0001051 by Robbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan morning by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Copie1_XMG_9958_Fotor by Hornplayer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London architecture by Andrew Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canaletto est à Venise pour quelques mois, alors ça mousse, ça mousse... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Silema (Valletta), Malta*
Tigne by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
9027 by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Playin golf in Dubai with skyline view by Christophe Demeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hobart, Australia*
20141005-04-Tasmanian Farm Gate Market in Hobart.jpg by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
19/06/2014. Not so bad, as workplace. by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv, Ukraine by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
views of Algeirs in B&W by Ian Chioukh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Verso Piazzetta Reale by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Las Vegas-13.jpg by Rick Rebb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
... by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Pedro, Belize*
San Pedro, Belize by Jordan Barab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
HOPETOUN BRIDGE AUCKLAND by James Stonley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
_SG_2010_04_6094 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago de Compostela, Spain*
Relief ... by Poul-Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Peace Bridge. Tbilisi, Georgia. by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Norwegian aesthetic sense by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
DSC_3558_1968 by Dragos Grigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
Hokkaido by Erika Low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tucson (Arizona), U.S.A.*
A Parking Lot View from Near to Far (Black & White, Saguaro National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Le bateau - The boat - DxO-HDR by Pascal Franche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Click! by Fins from Budapest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá, Carrera Séptima 27 - as seen from the Torre Colpatria by Rory O'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
asymmetrical by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Going across 004 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River. by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
El alma de la protesta by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Umbrella Man by Laser Kola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon Tram by Marvin Bernemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Plaza de San Francisco by Mike | MP-P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
last days of autumn by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2010-08-04bj Opera House and Fountain by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Hebble Brook - Mixenden, Halifax, UK by Andy Beattie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Mirrored Pyramids by ILKER OZMEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Rush Hour by Mihovil Mandić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Follow the light, the light will follow you... by Akil Alparslan•I, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Relax en pierre, pont Raymond Barre, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eretria (Euboea), Greece*
Red and White by Dimitris_D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Enter if you dare by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
San Pietro - Città del Vaticano by Simone Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai...down under by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dream of the lonely island ... by Klaus Wessel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bradford, West Yorkshire*

Bradford, West Yorkshire by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rittenhouse Square, Philadelphia*

Channels by Darren LoPrinzi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Highcliffe Castle,England*

Highcliffe Castle 6 by Ken Farge LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Boston Skyline over Boston*

Downtown Boston Skyline over Boston Harbor with Nautical Chain in Black and White, Fan Pier Harborwalk South Boston Massachusetts by Greg DuBois, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jinan, China*

Sleeping beauty, Jile Cave, Thousand Buddha Mountain, Jinan, China by kimp1509/ Kim Petersen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zaragoza,Spain*

j'ai raté mon tram... à Saragosse by Bernard O, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montenegro*

Veliki and Mali Žurim by Leonardo Đogaš, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Quindio,Colombia*

Palm wax ! by bruno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St. John the Baptist Church,Bulgaria*

Nessebar -St. John the Baptist Church [10th century] by fusion-of-horizons, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
栄 • Around Sakae by Jon-Fū, the写真machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston (Texas), U.S.A.*
Dark Sky Towers by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
The best way to pay for a lovely moment is to enjoy it by Abdallah Al Banawi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Remo, Italy*
San Remo zone piétonne by alexislaroui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cagnes-sur-Mer, France*
Eloge de l'oisiveté by Eros Strate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Passeggiata a Piazza Plebiscito by Giuseppe Inglese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150457-Modifier-2.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
paradise lost by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
War memorial by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
'8 Minutes on the Bund' by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yokohama, Japan*
harbour of the future by Adithya Anand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Camo Club Miami South Beach by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
woman with child by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luanda, Angola*
BAYSIDE by K.EDB PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Straying in Night Kobe - Dressing up by Vincent Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
City Lights by Óscar Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oakland (California), U.S.A.*
Jack London Square by Denny Khamphanthong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
La Gran Mansana and Ole! by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_SG_2012_09_0003_IMG_8013 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Big Head in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sky high by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Analog; Ilford PAN 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Elephant In The Yard by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus bridge by Olga Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Silver City Moonlight DSC_4124 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver, BC by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante en b/n by Carlos PV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon&More. April 2019 by Nata Madilyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, 2018 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Les Cyclistes Du Parc by Fred Luckythirteen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong nights by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
DSC00743 by KT1119, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
DSCF6495 by Yann B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
On the road by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arequipa, Peru*
Horsing around sadly by Larry Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maceio, Brazil*
Untitled by Jr Manolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
City View by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool, England by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Opening by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
To Downtown by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Securite by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Viaduc de Bercy (Morning) by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stuttgart-Germany*

Stuttgart-Germany by Orient de Saint Sulpice, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yalta,Ukraine*

Крымчане - Crimeans by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Dialogue by Salva Isnipers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Revisited by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto ,Canada*

Toronto 2018_426 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva, Switzerland *

Jet d‘Eau by Salva Isnipers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

May be one day... by Stéphane Tramoni, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Fighting !!! by Salva Isnipers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia,Spain*

Opera by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Urb 07 S5_190 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1472750226184673&set=pb.100003491291132.-2207520000.1556559779.&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx

*Gran Canaria,Spain*

long way home... by Rafael Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Castilla y Leon,Spain*

Carrizo de la Ribera, León. by Ana Basis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Erdre,France*

Brouillard by rogermarcel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in India*

Never Leave Again ..... by Mithila Azad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bordeaux,France*

Bordeaux Black and White - 4171 by ✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ✵ ＨᗴᘉS, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Anti-social media by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Look up greyscale by Hakob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drg0236 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
View from Torre Latino by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall2-photo by jonas thorén by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Details of Madrid in Black and White - N4 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
yellow by Mihail Maletin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
6765-15 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pôr so Sol visto da Urca by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Beat by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PARIS France 2012 by Francesco Ganci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Escape Underground by safc1965, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ducal Palace Venezia by Stefano Villanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Tug by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
LIDL by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_3718 by Our Life near the Ocean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Four Palms by Ryan Meehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Antartide*

... Paradise Harbour, penisola antartica (02) ... by Felice Miccadei, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Austria*

0036_### by Yaroslav Avdeev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*French Army*

Colin by Laurent Quérité, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome Museum*

Apollo e Dafne 2 by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nara - Todaiji - Nigatsu-do,Japan*

Nara - Todaiji - Nigatsu-do by -dow-, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*India, Delhi *

India, Delhi -2015 by Cornelis Dumoulin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Fontaine Saint-Sulpice by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Coventry indoor market*

Something fishy by Alan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

Moscow. April 2019 by Aleksandr Nesterov, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hague, Holland*
20161001-X-E1-1987 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Estación Los Presidentes / Los Presidentes Station by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mount Fuji, Japan*
Mount Fuji by Roberto Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
WORLD TRADE CENTER BOGOTÁ by Juan Mario Duque Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Antilia, Mumbai, india. by Francois Decaillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
22 & 33 by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
Untitled by Mikhail Kryshen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
What's black and white and red? A zerbra with diaper rash. by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit by Darren Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
Manaus April 2018 -036 by Joey Costello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Wooden housing in Bergen by Andrew Price, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*
Urb 07_S5 0315 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Praça do Comercio by Stéphane Tramoni, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kostroma,Russia*

Ильинская церковь - St. Elijah's Church by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Stockholms stadshus by Salva Isnipers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mosow,Russia*

#счастьевпарке 0.02 by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi ,UAE*

Le Louvre Abu Dhabi de Jean Nouvel by Dominique CARON, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Rochelle ,France*

LR en monochrome By François Tomasi by François Tomasi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Livorno,Italy*

Terrazza Mascagni by Luca Pietrobono, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Texas,USA*

Will Rogers & Soapsuds, Christmas 2018 by Andy Reine, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Notre Dame de Paris,France*

Notre Dame de Paris by Luca Pietrobono, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam,Netherlands*

Amsterdam at night by Tomasz Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Athens, Greece.*

The sudden dream of a street singer. by Achilleas Keramitzis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dallas,USA*

DSCF1650.jpg by David, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

streetz of hamburg by Alex Schönberg, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Giza, Egypt*


Great Pyramid of Giza, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Wertheim, Germany*


Wertheim, Germany by Andrzej Sosnowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Netherlands*


Obelix was bij de Oosterschelde by Michael Staats, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place *


00391-522 by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chateau de Lourdes, France*


Sous des nuages tourmentés by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Enkhuizen, Netherlands*


Enkhuizen by Miranda Ruiter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A yoga pose. by Jean Xu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt. 2018 by Marwan Helal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline from DUKW Tour by Steve Hambleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_244 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City Manhattan Midtown Panorama at Night with Skyscrapers illuminated over Hudson River. by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Catalunya by franck robinet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan 1 - Milan Duomo by John O'Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PARIS France 2012 by Francesco Ganci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Stratford Noir by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by Nicole S. Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
'La mordeuse', Bruxelles by rei_urusei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Lourdes, France*
Sous des nuages tourmentés by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Man beside the Trail by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yorkshire*

The mask #1 by Clive Stanley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

DR151004_1312D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

IMG_2970 by alberto mantovani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rio de Janeiro. RJ. Brazil*

IMG_1433 by Márcio Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
DoMatsuri20130824BWg by FJK80046, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Spectacle de rue - Marseille 13 by David H, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Campania,Italy*

O' Valjone in black and white... by Salvatore Brontolone, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belem, Brazil*
Círio das Crianças by Walter Costa, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*French Festival at South Bank.....Brisbane Australia*

IMG_8949 by Morris Zawada, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Ready To Fire! by Alexander Nilssen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Armenian Street*

Armenian Street by Thanathip Moolvong, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuando ves la vida pasar, sin prisas by Carlos Javier Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Evening Stroll by Susan Jane Golding, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Street*

Silhouette on the tube by Gary Birney, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Desert Rust Redux by Jeffrey Beaty, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in France*

Laverie Automatique by sturkster, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Segovia, Spain*
Turistas by Víctor M. Sastre, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Croatia*

Otočić Porer by Ralph, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Untitled by Barbora, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Deauville, Normandie*

Pâques 2019 à Deauville (Normandie). Le port de plaisance et vue sur le casino de Trouville. Photo 19 by lesphotosdedaniel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow cathedral,Scotland*

Glasgow cathedral by Harry McGregor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chartres, France*
a Chartres church by LaylaLee, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna*

Sin título by Sasa Bogdanovic, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luanda, Angola*
Luanda by Heleno Vaz Queiró, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Downtown Miami Skyline @ Watson Island, Miami, FL by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
TownePlace Suites by Phil Roeder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
DSC_0324 modernism - architecture Manchester by Filip Patock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Selective Colour Wellington Wharf (1 of 1) by David Willing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
Lee Jetty by Ah Wei (Lung Wei), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
black&white by MARCIN CZERNIAWSKI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Rain Coming In Film by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Na estação (At the railway station) by A. Paulo C. M. Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Oliver Flöricke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Rain by MaxGoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barceloneta 2 by Jordi Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
lunch time #879 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Drake Store at night, Geneva by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Morley town hall bokeh. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
East by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water Fountain show, in front of Burj Khalifa, Dubai by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSCF4480 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
20190428-160417.jpg by Laurent FCN, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

Brooksbrücke by Alex Schönberg, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Athens, Greece.*

A loving stroll in the night glow. by Achilleas Keramitzis, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Old Post Office,Washington DC*

Through the Mist by Joe Steinman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano*

gae_OVER by Marco Pacini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lutxana*

Lutxana 2018 by Fernando Bárcena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

San Moise, Venice, in the fog by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Public Space*

In the lit corridor by Pascal Colin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Longest train in the world*

Longest train in the world ! by bruno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toulouse*

toulouse by Julien Leduc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Open sea*

And there they stood.Just staring at the sea.Not a word.Just stared. by Roy-Arne Knutsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Great Central Railway*

Frost and Sunshine by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Russia*

Lonliness Is A Gun, part 2 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Holland*

Sin título by Olivier Pouzin, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

Waltershof sw by Alex Schönberg, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*île de Ré,France*

Vers l'île en hiver !!! by François Tomasi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Le Castella, Italy*

Le Castella Kr Italy by Saverio Arcieri, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

#метрополитен 0.04 by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Temple of Portunus by Skip Nyegard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Running by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8475 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
BO1A4234 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gran Canaria,Canary Islands*

Corny sunset photo on Gran Canaria I by Knut Aus Kassel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris ,France*

Tour Eiffel by bruno campion, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Parisian perspective IV by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Workers Playtime by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Leaving by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Benodet,France*

Le phare de Benodet by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

Missing my train / the path before me by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS & THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*İstanbul,Turkey*

3 / Snack with a view by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ireland*

On top - Connemara, Ireland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Animal kingdom*

Not everything is so black and white... by Peter Parker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Medellin,Colombia*









http://blogs.elespectador.com/cultu...por-alejandra-calle-quintero-blog-el-peaton-2


----------



## calatravavx

*Public Library Amsterdam*









http://www.jcau.nl/oba/


----------



## calatravavx

*Santiago de Compostela,Spain*









https://intereconomia.com/noticia/l...ra-hacer-el-camino-de-santiago-20180806-1145/


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*









http://www.jcau.nl/de-zeven-provincien/


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*









https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archi...of_building_at_Gran_Via,_Madrid_Spain_033.JPG


----------



## calatravavx

*Grosvenor House New Street Birmingham,England*

Grosvenor House New Street Birmingham by metrogogo, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Darmstadt, Germany*


Darmstadt Fußgängerzone by Karl G. Vock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Egypt*


Pyramides by Philomène Luccioni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tokyo, Japan*


Tokyo station by Keisuke Hoshino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*North Norfolk District, England, United Kingdom*


Double header [Explored 01/05/2019] by Al, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Carcassonne, France*


la Bastide Saint-Louis, Carcassonne by Miranda Ruiter, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

It's all about, what you want to take home with you by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Rochelle,France*

Une nouvelle ville pour une nouvelle vie !!! by François Tomasi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Piraeus;Greece*

Ruins of ancient walls_IMG_6143n by Achilleas Keramitzis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yalta,Ukraine*

Доброе утро Крым - Good morning Crimea by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Convento do Carmo by Stéphane Tramoni, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto,Canada*

Toronto 2018 Film_034 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux,France*

Jeanne D'Arc by andre caujolle, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Lviv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/misto-leva-1127077/


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


Portail des Jacobins, Carcassonne by Miranda Ruiter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


Londres by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Giza, Egypt*


Giza, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sapporo, Japan*


03-05-2019 Shin-Sapporo Station by "Charlie", on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*holiday*


holiday by Assy2015, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Film Latidude by Mike Roth, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

The Portal [Explore] by Charlie Chapman 75, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


St Pancras Station Thursday morning by ddh Photos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Japan*


Niju-Bashi bridge by Keisuke Hoshino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


La Basilique Saint-Nazaire, Carcassonne by Miranda Ruiter, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgium*

D'Ursel Castle. by Rudi Verschoren, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*guardian*

GUARDIAN by Giovanni Maw, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kingston*

Falling phone boxes by Hilts uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow*

Splash of colour by johnawatson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Katowice, Poland*

"Wish you were here" by Pawel Szczepanski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brighton Beach*

Brighton Palace Pier by Marc Barrot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Many colors on the Blauwbrug. by Fred, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Along Holloway Road,London*

The Coronet – Holloway Road … by Marc Barrot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St John’s Wood,London*

Jubilee line: St John’s Wood by Marc Barrot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Eindhoven,Netherlands*

DSC_4320-VED-1800-1200 by Johan van Esch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano*

Milano C.le by Loredana S, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Metropolitan University*

London Metropolitan University – Holloway Road by Marc Barrot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sheffield station to Newcastle*

Sheffield station,the 09.52 to Newcastle. 26-1-2019 by ian the mane man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto*

Sin título by Marc Richmond, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Sin título by Drew Ardary, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bordeaux Stadium*

Bordeaux0002Stadion by Harri Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lake of Zürich*

Zürich-14 by Biplano, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Blå by Sturla Binder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Rampant Inflation in Hanoi by Ian Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Hard Rock Cafe Tarqovi, Baku, Azerbaijan - 2016 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
DSCF7747 by Max Err, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
DSC_0047 by Michael Kerick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
Bahrain by Jassim madan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chioggia, Italy*
Shirin by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Papua New Guinea*
Karawari River, Sepik Region, PNG. by Flash Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Beijing Sunset @ Tianmen Square (bw) by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Beach by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sweden / Stockholm by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Dublin at night by G. Metsemakers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Hannover Main Station by Sven Storbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus of Rotterdam by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
last shot in the camera from holiday trip by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Providencia by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver BC by Arek Eych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020014 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
run girl run... Lisboa Expo by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Profile Shot by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kailua-Kona at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Alii Drv, Kailua-Kona (504590) by Robert Linsdell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Where is Waldo? by octavio cianca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco in B&W by loki95003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Ontario entre Cartier et Dorion 2018-07 by AntHropoGeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
IKEX6277 by Isaac Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Grey and red by Blandine VDB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
DSC_0730 by Dmitriy DarkJoney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Altea, Spain*
HDR B&W Building Altea by Ian Theobald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
nikon n90s ilford pan100 by umut koruyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon&More. April 2019 by Nata Madilyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Metropolitan Cathedral of the Annunciation, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Machu Picchu, Peru*
Machu Pichu-176-Modifica by Marco Lencioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
Ayuntamiento de Toledo by Jose Miguel Megias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia bridge by Stefano Villanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Likas, Kota Kinabalu#Disember 2014 by Adie MuL's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
ลาดพร้าว by oxo oxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Fountain by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Strike in Mono by Zoom Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perm, Russia*
Zombies in Perm by Vladimir Shibanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Gallery by Rizqy Unggul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
A bicycle passes each other with aged people by Kame Nakazawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
great day for a walk by Nassim Nasrallah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
"Happy hour" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Street Lamp by Clare White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Marija by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
lausanne cité by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Fin. by Anthony Maire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Rijeka - square with anchor graffiti by Nicholas Shore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Taxi by Dkazemier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
In Step by jswigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
SZR_Builldings_Metro by Suresh Ravichandran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La dame de l'île by Didier Iceman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Métro, boulot, vélo ! by DIAS Ludivine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Kaiser-Wilhelm-Denkmal | Deutsches Eck | Koblenz by Kingfisher Images, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Louisville Zoo*

Orangutan by Vincent1825, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Castle.jpg by Toms_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Girls in Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
4Q0A2375 by Jon Mould, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Segovia, Spain*
Segovia. Acueducto siglos I y II by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dijon, France*
fontaine republique 2 by Pierre magnien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ghent, Belgium*
Comepatatas by Alberto P. Veiga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
... by Sean Kelly Conway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Midsummer Bonfire by Tarmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chioggia, Italy*
promenade [Explored 05/26/2014] by Claudia Merighi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Stairway to Heaven by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pula, Croatia*
Amphitheater Pula by Sandra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
hula by Andree Lüdtke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Gimmie Shelter by David Lea Kenney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Valentine's Day by Łukasz Łatwiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
IMG_2872 by Varo7D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Untitled by Leon Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Indianapolis (Indiana), U.S.A.*
Indianapolis, Indiana by Greg - Just Another Day In Paradise..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
stockholm by John Drossos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Elroyofderovers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Au passant surgi du matin. by Philou Philou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
HOTI102014-335R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Calm or not by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by David Tigani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago del Viejo extremo : El cartero by Claudio Alquinta Quiroz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Mifi Pifi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
OLDIES BUT GOODIES by Bib Blankie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
2010-02-13 1449 a Hawai'i by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by dootdoot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint John, Canada*
Quidi Vidi by TK White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Acapulco, Mexico*
Acapulco by jose Miguel Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Sasa Bogdanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Marrakech - Place Jamma El Fna by Amine Fassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Mirador B&N by -Instantes- kris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Busybees by Uporni tuljan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Taxi in Istanbul by Fatih Öztoprak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Thracian custom of carnival by Dimitris Sotirelis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sapporo, Japan*


02-05-2019 Sapporo (2) by "Charlie", on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brazil*


Brasilien 2019 Ausflug Canion Fortaleza 6 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Isle of Skye, Scotland*


Over the sea by Bill Bridge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place *


7256 by Christian Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tokyo, Japan*


東京モノクロームスナップ.2019 by zdm_elise, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Porto, Portugal*


Puente Luis I by Álvaro Garzón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Shieldfield, Newcastle upon Tyne, England*


Shade in the Sage - 2 [Explored] by Victor Burclaff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Paris, France*


Paris, les Batignolles by emile lombard, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

New and old by Klaus Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

They say the lights are always bright on... / the life we live by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Athens, Greece*

A loving stroll in the night glow. by Achilleas Keramitzis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Iceland*

Iceland by Klaus Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Акведук-2 by Stanislav Krotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

shadows by Alex Schönberg, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva, Switzerland*

Landscape by Salva Isnipers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

The Vennel B&W by Graham S Paton, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*İstanbul,Turkey*

Seagulls and Süleymaniye by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

MSU B&W by Stanislav Krotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg.,Germany*

at the cruise center / far from the madding crowd by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Granvile,France*

Granvile by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Þjórsá,Iceland*

Bridge over the Pjorsa by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St Michael,France*

St Michael's Mount Monochrome by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Severn Bridge,England*

New Severn Bridge by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Manchester.England*

The approach by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hyères,France*

Hyères by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Metz,,France*

Le Carrousel by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chesterton,England*

Chesterton mill by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dijon,France*

Un soir de décembre by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

"If you didn't care what happened to me..." / "You know that I care" by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

HouseBW by Stanislav Krotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

IMG_2137 by tripklik --, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris, métro Cité by Olivier DESMET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Iceland*

Iceland 2016 - Búðakirkja by Christian BARRET, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Denizli ,Turkey*

Reflecting / "Take a picture of me, make it a handsome one" (revisited) by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Lovers by Salva Isnipers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Forli,Italy*

SAM_1066-1 by Roberto C., Italy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers, Algeria*

La Grande Poste, Alger, Algerie by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ladybower Reservoir,England*

Ladybower reservoir dam overflow 2 by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Quartier de la Martinière. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Winnipeg Black and White by Catherine Sproat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
ohne Schirm by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
first class by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#urban 0.01 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
archishooting CDMX Santa Fe-7 by archishooting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
A los pies del Capitol by P. HELLíN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by Pedros Arten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Alley by .Amanuensis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2695_F by Eduardo Breviglieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame ~ looking back by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Citybike by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome Dubai Cityscape by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam,Netherlands*

Netherlands, Amsterdam, Steiger Island -2017 by Cornelis Dumoulin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manhattan*

Manhattan Helicopter 2 by christophe hardouin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

ballade 037 by jean-bernard vidal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklin bridge by night*

Brooklin bridge by night by christophe hardouin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Magnificent Venice in black and white by Franco Santangelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cambridge,UK*

Bridge of Sighs black and white by Ian Hulme, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Kuwait City, Kuwait*

Sheikh Jaber Al Ahmad Cultural Center, Kuwait‎ by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Ciotat,France*

Au vent ! by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Beirut,Lebanon*

St George Church (D.T. Beirut) by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran,Algeria*

Santa Cruz (Oran, Algeria) by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dijon,France*

D'un autre point de vue by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Casbah Of Algiers,Algeria*

From The Casbah by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Urb 07 S5_190 by c a r a p i e s, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Insomnia - B&W by Socco Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
((( 東京 ))) by Julio Escandon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Cuba.07-120 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
ba-capstone_1690 by ivan sekerka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cardiff, U.K.*
Processions Edinburgh 2018 012 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam,Netherlands*

amsterdam-archi by Martial, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dublin,Ireland*

samuel beckett bridge by Anton Kimpfbeck, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Birmingham,England*

Birmingham City Library light well monochrome by Stuart Feurtado, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City elephant and people by Parinya Kawsrito, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hyères,France*

Hyères by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Like a ship in the night / Lines, lines, lines... by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160707_0242 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Iași, Romania*

Iasi by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taj Mahal,India*

Taj Mahal by norm.edwards, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nightcity by Erik Alcantara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Bahnhofsviertel by Werner Funk, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Details of Madrid in Black and White - N4 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Florida,USA*

Sarasota buildings BW by Greg Simenoff, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney at Vivid night by Phantasee Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
love that goes around by Cansu Ozaltun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil 2014 by Save the Dream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Grand Central Station-1 by John Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
"Flânerie Parisienne 11" by The Blue Water Lily's Company, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Trafalgar Square London by johndouglassgoring2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Andy Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Holland*

Stadt Leiden, Niederlande by Rudolf Ludwig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich,Germany*

Tons of Weight by *Capture the Moment*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zaragoza,Spain*

Reflections in water 0033 by Xerardo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Washington DC*

Entering the Transporter by Joe Steinman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*

Pastores 67 by Francisco Guardado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shizuoka,Japan*

Kimono by t14zucca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ouest canadien*

Rocheuses-35a by Alain Girard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridges of Budapest*

Bridges of Budapest in Monochrome #1 by David Ferguson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cambodia*

IMG_5315 by giuseppe coppola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Perspective La Défense by Sebbpics, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ioannina,Greece*

Aperitif in the Rain by George Tzanis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ostia Antica - Italy*

antica by Paulo Rodrigues, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Jacques Tower,Paris*

Gothic sky by Franck Blondin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taiwan Street*

DSCF7471 by chienting lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Millard County, Utah*

Adventures First Stop by arbyreed, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La Palmyre Zoo, France*

Lioness by Hector Corpus, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Berlin Bridge by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gujarat,India*

Seven Arches by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Wroclaw, Poland*

Redzinski Bridge by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi,UAE*

Arabian Alien by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt ,Germany*

Frankfurt am Römer by Werner Funk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut,Lebanon*

Deyr el Qamar by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran,Algeria*

Front de mer, Oran by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dijon,France*

Un soir en decembre by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto, Portugal*

Av. Dos Aliados, Porto, Portugal by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hyères,France*

Port de Hyères by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg. Russia*

Evening on Neva River. Lieutenant Schmidt Embankment. Vasilevsky island. St. Petersburg. Вечер на реке Неве. Набережная Лейтенанта Шмидта. Васильевский остров. Санкт-Петербург by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran,Algeria*

Sunrise_Oran_Port[1] by BENDAIDJ R.M, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by alessio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Sky Dome by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Old & New by Melinda Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
2017-12-26_11-53-18 by Andrzej MadPole Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSC2580 by streetMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Church of Our Lady before Týn by Martin Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Yunyu Lu, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi. UAE*

Moon Crescent by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

London night by vgallova, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Followed by the Rain, Mexico City by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown by Erik Putrycz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Untitled by OE3BLS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Walking Down Lake Street by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Svemenzia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Noir series by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street, London UK by Stephen Salisbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
#1 venezia by Julie Janssens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Syamsu Rizal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin.Germany*

Olympic Collosseum by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

Campanile by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

London by vgallova, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran, Algeria*

Night in Oran, Algeria by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baalbek,Lebanon*

Bacchus temple, Baalbek by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dijon,France*

Sans titre by Fréd.C, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Noumea, New Caledonia*
DSC_1340 by vincnet-gabriel berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
New Oslo taking shape. by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Eli in Wroclaw by Martin Podhola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Winter © Hugh Lee 2017 by Ernest Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
Señora descansando by Alsino Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
HOPE by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
Selling some mate by Pierre-Olivier Staes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uzhhorod, Ukraine*
*** by Victor Dyomin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
430ft To Victory by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Skyline Park - Denver by Simon Foot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonn, Germany*
Bonn - Old Town Hall by Daniel Bellinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Niigata, Japan*
BRT in Niigata city by ponkity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 38 - Silberra Pan160 - Roll No. 3 (Rodinal) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag Building B&W by Sam Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
_DSF0029 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam, 2018 by Marco Lavena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
125A4631 - HD - HD by guillaume IG @_guiphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago, San Cristobal by Nicolás Yaikin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Louvre by kikevist thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
20190428-160417.jpg by Laurent FcN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Administration pénitentiaire & Gendarmerie by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ålesund, Norway.*

MS Lofothavn by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Tour Eiffel by bruno campion, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest, Hungary*

Sans titre by heinrichj, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lübeck,Germany*

Lion of Lübeck by Thorsten M, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

Edinburgh monochrome by Thorsten M, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Montmartre by Thorsten M, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lazise,Italy*

Biglietteria by Thorsten M, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barentszburg;Norway*

Svalbard by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Essen, Germany*

Thyssen Krupp Zentrale by Thorsten M, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint-Malo,France*

Saint-Malo, au pied des remparts. by //Monochromes\\, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Munich,Germany*

UFO & Aliens ? by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*[Dublin,Ireland/B]

Céad Míle Fáilte by Werner Schwehm, sur Flickr*


----------



## mayass

*Nordland, Norway.*

Stokmarknes by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Khotyn, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/nablyudatel-1240414/


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

once upon a time on a beach / Hamburger Luft (*) by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*İstanbul,Turkey*

Battles fought, battles lost by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*[Finland, Helsinki/B]

Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, sur Flickr*


----------



## mayass

*Harz, Germany.*

Quedlinburg by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

Ponte della constituzione by Ralf Westhues, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

christos-greece said:


> *Uzhhorod, Ukraine*
> *** by Victor Dyomin, on Flickr


This is Lviv, not Uzhhorod.


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm,Sweden*

Trondheim by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Münster,Germany*

Disco-Jet by Ralf Westhues, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine,Algeria*

IMG_8585 by Sabrina Louenchi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
To the South by Felipe Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Patriarch's bridge by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
To The Protest (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Mountain Trails by Gabriel CaparÃ³, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Prologue by Akira TAKAUE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Tube by Emmanuel Ageneau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Gufunes by Trausti Arnason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Shane Bonnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Futebol de praia - Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by yannis marigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Nathanael "Sparky" Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Carrer de Milans by franck robinet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
A CASA by César González Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Underground by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London May 10 2019 (65) Partial Colour ONE Bishopsgate Plaza Pan Pacific Hotel by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London May 10 2019 (73) Partial Colour Aldgate Bus Station by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Alessandro Perrone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort St. Angelo, Malta*
Fort St Angelo by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Ander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at Night by jordan1224, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*


jogging by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lincoln Square ,New York*

Lincoln Center by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ponte della Concordia,Italy*

Ponte della Concordia by Tommaso Petruzzi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Annecy,France*

Le pont des Amours - The bridge of love by Jean-Claude., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taj Mahal,Agra,India*

Taj Mahal # 2 by Debmalya Mukherjee, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Milan,Italy*

Duomo di Santa Maria Nascente, Milan by Tobias, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kolkata,India*

Princep Ghat by Debmalya Mukherjee, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Livorno,Italy*

Terrazza Mascagni by andrea simonetti, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Menai Bridge,Wales*

20131009 164824 iso100 10.0 mm60.0 sf_16.0 HDRN B&W by Ben, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Anglesey,Wales*

20121114 130646_S_B&W by Ben, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami, Florida by Michael Rigamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Snow patrol by Mister Blur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Sidewalk PosseJune 12, 2018.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Ahh, I Get It Now...That's Love. I Want Some Of That Too! by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo in black and white by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia by Fabrizio Massi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perpignan, France*
Castillet by nicolas photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Segovia, Spain*
Turistas by Víctor M. Sastre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Rollei 400 RPX; Analog in Warsaw by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chernobyl, Ukraine*
No more learning (BW) by Chema Martínez Broncano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
GUAYAQUIL LA PERLA DEL PACÍFICO CUMPLE 482 AÑOS DE FUNDACION. GUAYAQUIL PEARL OF THE PACIFIC MEETS 482 YEARS OF FOUNDATION. GUAYAQUI - ECUADOR by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cleveland (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Cleveland at Night - Black and White by Rob Zelinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Sultan Mosque - Singapore by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mannheim, Germany*
Mannheim by Massimiliano Nazzaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hakodate, Japan*
Former Hakodate Magistrate’s Office by Bareru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alberobello, Italy*
17th century tax avoidance scheme - Puglia Series II by Christoph Bieniek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albuquerque (New Mexico), U.S.A.*
Untitled by Ber Himwich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hallgrímskirkja by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Stand de vente Lefada, SAVON DE MARSEILLE by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Kop van Zuid by Ronald Bruijniks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Cityscape by Brad Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Degraves Street, Melbourne by Nick Vertsonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Parroquia San Crescente by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
footbridge, Umeda by jtabn99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 68 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Hotel Telegrafo by Andrew Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Starlet Out of Time by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 2018_426 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
It's Magic by David Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Caught Red Candid by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_6015 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Nightview, Istanbul by George Lyra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Nathan-De Langhe Light in the dark by Nathan De Langhe, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Menai Bridge,Wales*

20141013_162025_1-1000 sec at f - 1.8_50 mm_HDRsN B&W by Ben, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mumbai,India*

The Gateway of India by Debmalya Mukherjee, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia,Spain*

Valencia - Night by Otto Gal, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Le Havre,France*

Mille sabords !!!! - A thousand portholes !!!! by Jean-Claude., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Duisburg,Germany*

Tiger and turtle - magic mountain by Ralf Westhues, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ålesund,Norway*

Ålesund by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vancouver,Canada*

Safe Harbour by Andrew Anderson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mycenae, Greece*
The lucky shot - for whom? by Hobbybilder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orlando (Florida), U.S.A.*
Shelly by Christian Roman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
DSC_0526 by Dima Malenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Black and White by Guillaume P. Boppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
5222-xtol-2016-09-04-0014 by Andrei Alekseiev, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo,Japan*

DSC00841 by Takuya Hasegawa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Good joke by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam Monochrome by Thorsten M, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Klagenfurt, Austria*
streetlife by Andreas Schalk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
IMG_7322 by Funnyelevator, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Spezia,Italy*

La Spezia il porto by Danilo Colombo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trier, Germany*
01-202 hbf trier 2 by patrick de wit, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

London by vgallova, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Time Square by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santa Margherita Ligure,Italy*

Paraggi 5 by Alessandro Terigi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
11920160729 Siena - Piazza del Campo sw by Georg Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
kiosk by John O'Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Agra,India*

Taj from the fort by Debmalya Mukherjee, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg by gaelle baty sorel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London May 10 2019 (46) Partial Colour Buses by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
IMG_9833 by NadineLange, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bergen.Norway*

Statsraad Lehmkuhl by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rothenburg, Germany*
Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nashville (Tennessee), U.S.A.*
Nashville, Tennessee by Delane Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

Edinburgh monochrome by Thorsten M, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
New Oslo taking shape. by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai Marina,UAE*

CHU_9855-2 by CE Blueclouds, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston (Massachusetts), U.S.A.*
D-SBWF-33-a by J.F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Austin (Texas), U.S.A.*
Two Wheel Tour by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Sans titre by heinrichj, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Auckland city life by Chris Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Curitiba, Brazil*
Pelas Ruas de Curitiba by Pedro Céu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Fernsehturm b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
lourdes-0072 by alessandro magagna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Lucerne (Switzerland) by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool Skyline 3 by Kevin Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tangier, Morocco*
Tangier Kasbah Museum by Chris Geatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mississauga, Canada*
Keeping Healthy by Parand Eshraghi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Parthenon*

Sin título by Olivier Pouzin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Basilique Santa Maria della Salute-1 by Didier Mouchet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vignola,Italy*

In Piazza dei Contrari by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice by night*

Venice by night by Bernhard Ohrfandl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Morocco*

尋　Seeking by Singer 晴哥, en Flickr


----------



## danielio

I love all the photos here! They remind me of good old days! Got to share one too!


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna*

Vienna. Haus der Musik by Pedro Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Düsseldorf*

[email protected], Düsseldorf by Amselchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

相馬野馬追騎馬武者10騎 by Quince_tan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stockholm*

Tie a knot by Mikael Korhonen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Portsall,Bretagne*

Onthe quay - Portsall by Patrick Milan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint Pancras Tunnel*

Saint Pancras Tunnel by Pascal Sallin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Intersections by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
bbp by Tim Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-59 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
There is light in the city by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150613_347D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
My homage to Delphine Gidoin, photographer. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. (Look at the previous picture) by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm by Jan Pelz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia,Spain*

Greetings from Valencia by Otto Gal, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* İstanbul Airport,Turkey*

outside the shark tank / sharing a view by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Wester Ross.Scotland*

Scotland by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bergen, Norway*

MS Nordstjernen by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
#Architecture #art at #Oslo #City #downtown - #sun #street #people #iphone #sky #norway #oslobilder by Tobias Michel, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shiekh Zayed Road, Dubai*

CHU_0315-3 by CE Blueclouds, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sestri Levante,Italy*

Salita dei Cappuccini by Danilo Colombo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

Unresistable pull / bikes, men and the tunnel by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

One lonely man / Good for scale by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Milan,Italy*

Mailand - Sightseeingbus by Michael Hertel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Spezia,Italy*

La notte in città by Danilo Colombo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stuttgart - Germany*

Stuttgart - Germany by Orient de Saint Sulpice, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Gardiner Expressway from Dufferin Street Bridges by Kumail Raza, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nara - Yakushiji,Japan*

Nara - Yakushiji by -dow-, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chioggia Italy*

Chioggia Italy by paola('s) view-box, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Quebec,Canada*

Petit Champlain by Chris Lue Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Ligne 28 - Lisbonne by Dominique D, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nara,Japan*

Nara - Sarusawa-ike by -dow-, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Julian, Malta*
Malta Saint Julian's-6 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

* İstanbul,Turkey*

A gathering of friends / The bronze giant by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa II by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

I Have A Dream by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa....Estoril... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/bayker-1241193/


----------



## mayass

*Baku,Azarbaijan*

Arrow by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Spezia,Italy*

Passeggiata Morin by Danilo Colombo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Track by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


France - Paris - lampadaire by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chesapeake, Virginia*


Chesapeake Bay Bridge by Laurie Brice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Belfont Hallen, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Old St. John's Hospital by Mike Topper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Flats, Cleveland, Ohio*


Summer Solstice (or There abouts) Sunset Photo Shoot (2013-06-21) by T.J. Powell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*North Vietnam*


Tam Coc by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Aéro-Club de L'est, Lorraine, France*


Biques et biquettes by R B., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*West Grand Bahama, The Bahamas*


In The Shallows by Mark Harris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


France - Paris - Le louvre - La pyramide by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Morning light downtown Stockholm. by Joel Brogmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Nowhere by P S, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku,Azarbaijan*

Angel by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Promenade by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux,France*

Bordeaux by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia,Spain*

Valencia by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok,Thailand*

Bangkok by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ivry-Sur-Seine,France*

Ivry-Sur-Seine by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Finnmark, Norway.*

MS Nordstjernen by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Us, kids - CDMX by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Alley by .Amanuensis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Adèle Morel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
LaSalle Street Bridge - Chicago, Illinois by Shelby L. Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Under the Palm tree by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Smartphones by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa.... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Slovenia*

_DSC0985-101 by Martin Roelfsema, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mexico City*

3949 2 by jose gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

Mosca Subway by Fabio Cilona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgorod*

2019-04-16_21-41-50_012 by Maxim Basov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Poland*

Bielsko-Biała by Konrad Woś, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Harness racing, Ireland*

The drivers (Harness racing, Ireland) by Peter O'Doherty Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Itapirubà,Brazil*

Brasilien 2019 Itapirubà 4 by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna*

Riders on the storm... by Pedro Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Provenza*

PALM by Florence Bonnin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Corpus Christi College, Cambridge*

Stasis by David Hallett, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pennsylvania*

82/365 - Please take a seat by Joan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fulstow steam train*

Fulstow steam train by Mallybee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*People*

Wedding photos by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Leamington, Ontario, Canada*

Lasting Tranquility by Neil Cornwall, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

DSC00431_DxO by Xhenseval Alain, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

London by Brett Sheehan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
seller of greens by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City no. 44 (30 March 2019) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Vivid Sydney 2018 by niggyl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Black and white museum by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Parade in São Gonçalo by Marcos Santana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Pedestrian Flow Zone by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Between the wire nettings by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Euston Rush by Nick Upton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco from Above by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Boats in the rain by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Shadow stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
lonelyroad by Amos K, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

Retro is not dead=)









https://photographers.ua/photo/1241643/


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Hungary 2017 by Dominika Hegykoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Syracuse (Sicily), Italy*
at work by Marco Brunetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Balneario Camboriu, Brazil*
_MG_0961-Modifier-Modifier-4 by Thierry Roget, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
Bari by Mario Aprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
Whalebone Pier, Umhlanga rocks.. leading into the Indian Ocean! by Nina Ali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Liège (Belgium) / B&W by Madeleine G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aigues-Mortes, France*
High Tower by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Cab by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Shopping. by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pretoria, South Africa*
Pretoria by Tim van Rooyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fresno (California), U.S.A.*
Downtown Fresno California by Daniel Draper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
Untitled by Mikhail Kryshen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
The Redcliffe Bascule Bridge by Scotty H.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Acapulco, Mexico*
1089 Acapulco at night by Alberto CS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
R0002798.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cagliari (Sardinia), Italy*
Cagliari, Piazza Martiri D'Italia. by Riccardo Guantini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Virgen de Guadalupe by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Good MorNing Rise and shine #Jakarta #CloudPorn #StreetPhotography by c4212, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin 2009 by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 38 - Silberra Pan160 - Roll No. 3 (Rodinal) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam rain - Centraal Station by Erik De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Kentmere 400 Pushed to 1600 by splittingimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190517 HP5 F6 26 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
En El Parque by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
No photo please by Anthony G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Waiting for the bus by Alain Camonier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"Play in the City" by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamilton, Canada*
Camera Review Blog No. 106 - Minolta Maxxum 9 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles, USA by Uwe Printz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Seguimos en primavera/Benidorm by Amelia Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Saint-Catherine Winter Night by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco in B&W by loki95003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Western America. by Snap Off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 23 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Manufacture de tabac. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chalkida (Euboea), Greece*
Untitled by Eva Karapiperi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
A moment in the crowd. Contax/Kiev Юпитер 8 50mm f/2 by Ton Letsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Rapid Bay Jetty by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
311-Hong_Kong by Piotr Zgliczynski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
REM18-0171483 by Anatolii Niemtsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo. Sept, 2015 by fnugry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kazan, Russia*
Church of Kazan, 7am, St Petersburg 2016 by Kevin Yates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Monk parakeets - Barcelona by Isa Troya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Smoking Underground by Ievgenii Lisnichenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Pushing his cart by Daniel Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
DSC08261-facebook by Voldemar Vaglaots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
DSC01529.jpg by Paulo Rebêlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
雲過留痕 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Wait for The Next by Masahiro Tsuyoshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Voronezh, Russia*
Monochrome, Monument Of Glory War Memorial, Voronezh, Russia. by David Millican (Photoshop free zone), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Perspective of the Palace of Culture and Science by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva from above... by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse graffiti • Juillet 017 by Illegal Painting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis (Minnesota), U.S.A.*
Streets of Minneapolis by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
FILM - On the steps by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Red London by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
La Boheme by ekqwert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas (Nevada), U.S.A.*
New York New York Hotel, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA by Alain Girard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Alger, Algiers by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Copenhagen by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Londrina - Brazil*

Lights vs shadows by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nîmes,France*

Lisa and Nimeno - Nîmes (F) by dav csl, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Colombia OM.1 Kentmere 100-9 by Sveinung Gjessing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Lakefront on film by Paul Sager, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Turin,Italy*

"Turin" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8460 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-32-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Dark Intervals...Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Manuel Negrerie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Must have... by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

Early morning storm in Venice - Number 2 by Paul Fitzpatrick, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Budapest at night! by Photolover Eva, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toulouse ,France*

Toulouse by night by Danielle Lallemand, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Clervaux,Luxembourg *

Clervaux by Reuland Jean-Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam,Netherlands*

Amsterdam by Roger Gazineu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

NY26_183 by Cecilia Rey from G+, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.09 Intramuros, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Viva Monterrey by J&E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
One of the seven by Maxime Chabane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Plateau Bikes (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Óþekkti Embættismaðurinn (The unknown bureaucrat) by Magnús Tómasson in Reykjavik, Iceland by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_8663 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Montreal, Canada*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/alik0z/old_montreal/


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_1359 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Katherine Mallon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona stret by akraczkowska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
*Dante* by Marco Fanchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Structure en bambou 2 by Ned Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
UN PO' DI VENEZIA by Claudio Bertolesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF0847.jpg by Sebastian Schmitt-Wiedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
_DS20362 - Shark-fin shaped by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00022 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Selfie reflection by hoomanz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by David Muttiah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jerusalem, Israel*
jewish quarter by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tunis, Tunisia*
Tunis Medina by Night by Orkhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Spokane (Washington), U.S.A.*
Untitled by William Renderos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bled, Slovenia*
21030622752_6e1ee65a46_o by UNECE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kingston, Jamaica*
Journey with me by Sean Bowen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Cape Town by Matt Watkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
En su mundo... by Eduardo López López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
7M3A5557.jpg by Michel Marx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Louis (Missouri), U.S.A.*
St. Louis by Victor Kevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Puebla, Mexico*
Tetela de Ocampo. by Ricardo Barrientos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abidjan, Cote d'Ivory*
Abidjan, an African Economic Hub by Gilbert Kouamé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
Looking back by Javier Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
BFT #009 by Seb Hastien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
untitled by deeluuu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
reykjavik by Fmr M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Krakow by Massimo Grattieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Roma by giotòn off for a while, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Connection by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile, Calle Monjitas. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
vancouver by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Nishiki-Dori, Nishikibashi, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
optical illusion by Francois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Roadwork. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Nice and warm by Eric Verdaasdonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Solitaire by Steluma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Life between yellow lines by Agustin Ramirez Valenzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Narrow Street of Marseille by Yassine A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by BRUJERIZZMO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Tree Sparrow by ©RM Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Gardiner by Shabnam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Ethihad Towers by Tom Carley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
City Street by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina Under a Stormy Sky B&W by Paul Andrew White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pyramid by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Spread Your Wings by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Mort Lente du Ballon Rouge by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kyoto, Japan*

Kyoto by Hideki Iba, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Montreal, Canada*

Un certain regard by jean-bernard vidal, surFlickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Portugal, Lisbon -2014 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku,Azerbaijan, *

Azerbaijan, Baku -2018 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lomello,Italy*

Italy, Lomello, Santa Maria Maggiore -2013 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Marina Bay Shoppes, Singapore by Andy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Düsseldorf,Germany*

flying [email protected], Düsseldorf by Amselchen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Angle de vue marseillais by hervé koskas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Trabzon,Turkey *

Turkey -2005 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London*

Londen -2012 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rotterdam,Netherlands*

Markthal Rotterdam by Chris Breebaart, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Boedapest, 2013 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgorod,Russia*

2019-04-16_21-52-15_013 by Maxim Basov, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Boston,USA*

Boston Harbor by Robert Laliberte, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Midtown Manhattan*

New YorkBW1099 by Harri Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

Urban mess / Desorden urbano by Luis Castellani M., en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Vue du Pont Mirabeau . by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bulgaria*

KMA_1484 by Vladimir Lazarov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Praga*

Stare Mesto by Vladimir Lazarov, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Hague,Netherlands*

Plein at Dusk by Chris Breebaart, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

The Fontana dei Quattro Fiumi in Rome by Vladimir Lazarov, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney, Australia*

Opera House in B&W by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Southport,England*

The bike shadow. by Dave Green, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La Rochelle,France*

En route vers l'île de Ré !!! by François Tomasi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna*

Wien by Roger Gazineu, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Halifax,Nova Scotia,Canada*

USCGC Eagle by joeri coppens, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Public Transit, Hong Kong*

Public Transit, Hong Kong by Michael Kerick, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Les alentours de St Charles by hervé koskas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Spain, Barcelona (Barri Gòtic) -2013 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Basilique Saint Marc*

Basilique Saint Marc by Didier Mouchet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Genève,Switzerland*

Genève, Quai Gustave Ador by Didier Mouchet, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ontario,Canada*

Lake Lookout by Neil Cornwall, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Geneve,Switzerland*

Sous le pont by Didier Mouchet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Greece*

Off-duty accordian player in Athens - #VOTogs52 Project - Week 2 by Stephen D'Agostino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streets of Heidelberg,Germany*

Streets of Heidelberg by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Liverpool*

Liverpool 031 by Terence (terry) Tucker, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

NYC24_0313 by Cecilia Rey from G+, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Auckland, New Zealand*

Auckland Across the Harbor by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*LondOn ,UK*

Londen -2012 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yerevan,Armenia*

Armenië, Jerevan, woontoren -2018 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Cracking by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai*

The biggest ! by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku,Azarbaijan*

Nativity by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/album/30367/


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC01600.jpg by Paulo Rebêlo, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Montmartre,Paris,France*

Montmartre by Irene Tartaglia Polcini, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
An Un-forgettable May 2-4? by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Fall prey by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Singapore by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

Rome in Black and White by Remembering through photography1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Dramatic City Skyline by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku,Azarbaijan*

Airplane! by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 165 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The London Eye by Malik Dahoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezian street by Irma Laghadze ირმა ლაღაძე, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Windows By Night by Quentin Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Pont de Bercy (Morning) by Franck Blondin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nara,Japan*

Nara - Todaiji by -dow-, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Came from the light / Visitors by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

St Sulpice square by Franck Blondin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bergen,Norway*

Bergen by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bristol,England*

Bristol Bridge by Trigger1980, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tartu. Estonia*

Night Tartu. Estonia by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam ,Netherlands*

Veldebrug by marc, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Coleman Bridge,Yorktown Virginia*

Coleman Bridge by Ed Ellington, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Clifton Suspension Bridge - Bristol*

Clifton Suspension Bridge - Bristol by David R Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Netherlands*

Waal-bridge, near Grave, the Netherlands by Martien van zijp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Moon*

Moon May 15 2019 by Ed Ellington, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Unlimited Birds*

DSC_2824 B&W by Travis Nolen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manchester,England*

Co-Op Head Office - Manchester by David R Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manchester Central*

Manchester Central by David R Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alberta,Canada*

KARtooned Truck by Pat Kavanagh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Armadillo, Glasgow*

The Armadillo, Glasgow mono by David Sadler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alberta,Canada*

Crossing by George Stastny, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malaga,Spain*

Et toi.. Que lis-tu? / And you... What are you reading? by vedebe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

Sin título by Fernando García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin,Germany*

Urb 0711 Film053 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roy Thomson Hall,Toronto*

Toronto 2018_182 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

M E T R O by Max Peter1, en Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Harlan, Kentucky, United States*


Backlit Viall by Evan Miller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Augustine, Florida*


Governors House_9992 by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Diego, California*


A Cathedral of Knowledge by Brad Spiess, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rome, Italy*


Roman Tram Route 5 by Ryan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Madrid, Spain*


Plaza de España, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Norrkoping, Ostergotland, Sweden*


Train [Explored] 2019-05-19 by Robban Thun, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mont-Saint-Michel,France*

Mont-Saint-Michel XII by RAMstyle, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Montreal, Canada*


Lachine Canal Griffintown (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Saintes, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Le Pique-nique by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Pont Alexandre III Paris by franck mory, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

Speicherstadt SW by RAMstyle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Rotterdam,Netherlands*

Erasmusbrug II by RAMstyle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Neuschwanstein Castle,Germany*

Neuschwanstein IR by RAMstyle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Le Tréport,Normandy,France*

Le Treport II by RAMstyle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

Vegas 2017-176 by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ontario, Canada*

Waterplay by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

PARIS Montmartre by jacques Moins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

The church by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Westfalenhalle, Germany*

• by timmytimtim75, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Metz,France*

Underneath by nokkie1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saudi street*

4586-2 by obyda elhalwagy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Athen*

0088 by I R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rhodes*

The Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes, April 2019 by Marco Restano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Zons / Rhein by Thorsten M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kelvingrove Museum, Glasgow*

Monochrome heads at Kelvingrove Museum, Glasgow by CHRISTOPHER SMITH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

La conciergerie by bruno campion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Miami*

Reflections in water 0050 by Xerardo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vietnam*

Le pêcheur by isabelle 31, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Egg boxes by john stevens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Great Pyramid of Giza, Egypt*

Great Pyramid of Giza, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cardiff Museum,UK*

Cardiff Museum, ceiling. by Rob Escott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brescia,Italy*

Brescia - notturna Piazza del Duomo by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Azerbaijan*

Man by Konstantinos Mantidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Perugia,Italy*

A town by Konstantinos Mantidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Warszaw,Poland*

DSC_0456-AD .... at the fountain by Anna Denkis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Puerto Madero,Argentina*

Puerto Madero by Patricio Saner, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios

*Madrid, Spain.*


Manzanares by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Metz,France*

Contemplation by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

cycling in NYC by Adrian Stadelmann, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Düsseldorf,Germany*

Tetris by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

Toits de nuit Rome by franck mory, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam by G. B., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris *

Paris rue du Bac by franck mory, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tallin Airport,Estonia*

Waiting for departure.Estonia.Tallin by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Pont de Bercy 2 (Morning) by Franck Blondin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney at Night by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Les jardins du Pharo by hervé koskas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Hague.Netherlands *

The Netherlands, Den Haag by Chris Breebaart, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
A twilight at Wat Arun Ratchawararam, view from Sala Arun Hotel by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drg0296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Norrmalm I by Bruno Coelho (insta: @born_to_wanderlust), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
20180224-IMG_9195 by Scott Gibbons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
kiz kulesi (girl tower) by mike, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toulouse,France*

P1046668_DxO_b by Danielle Lallemand, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

Sydney Harbor Bridge by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Rochelle,France*

Juste un soir à La Rochelle !!! by François Tomasi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Family Tour by ESATTO | fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Londrina - Brasil*

BW reflections by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London ,UK*

MILLENIUM BRIDGE by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
1985-img000130_ORG- by patrick benais, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street, London UK by Stephen Salisbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Run by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

Edit


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa.... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge by Dieter Demey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Amboseli National Park, Kenya*


安博塞利国家公园 by Wang Hc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saltmead, Cardiff, Wales*


Throw her into the Taff by Ian Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Singapore*


landscape4110a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


London Blackfriars by Ryan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Barcelona, Spain*


Barcelona Cathedral by Alessio Innocenzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Norrkoping, Ostergotland, Sweden*


MS Legend by Robban Thun, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Singapore*


Monochrome Merlion by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Marino*


G8Q89038bw by Sergei Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saint-Savinien, Poitou-Charentes, France*


L'église Sainte-Marie de l'Assomption by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Bénodet, France*


2019-04-30-51-2 by Fabien Verdon, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Auckland*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152497520


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco*









https://best-wallpaper.net/San-Fran...ights-black-and-white-picture_wallpapers.html


----------



## calatravavx

*Buenos Aires,Argentina*









https://www.bbva.com/es/teatro-colon-buenos-aires-lanzo-abonos-temporada-2018/


----------



## calatravavx

*Minas Gerais,Brazil*









https://www.minasguide.com/es/sectores-productivos/


----------



## calatravavx

*St. Peter's Basilica, Vatican City*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St._Peter's_Basilica,_Vatican_City_(black_and_white).jpg


----------



## calatravavx

*Medellin*









http://blogs.elespectador.com/cultu...por-alejandra-calle-quintero-blog-el-peaton-2


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*









https://appswebmedia.com/236-blackwhite/


----------



## calatravavx

*Houston*









https://charleshamiltonhouston.org/project/houston-marshall-plan/city_construction_bw_crop/


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
At the Bund by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
#edissa #nevskayamilonga #sanktpeterburg #prischepov #dnl #danafrigoli by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore metro, Singapore*
Singapore by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Masgid al-Bakhri*









https://tsionizm.com/history/2019/0...y-of-jewish-decline-and-resurgence-in-israel/


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
In the middle of it... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alhambra,Granada,Spain*









https://descubrirlahistoria.es/2015/07/la-alhambra-joya-nazari-en-granada/


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Day 4 2- 047-Exposure by Phil Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Cockburn Street, Edinburgh by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
Minneapolis Skyline by alejandro alatorre warren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Calm before the storm. by Francis Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_425 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MEXICO CITY by WILLIAM RUSZALA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Union Station Skywalk B&W by Steve Lanni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin black and white by Dj osamh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_4212 by tripklik --, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Prima nebbia di fine estate by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Avenue de Tervueren by Eivind Sandstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge in Budapest by DoctorNo_34, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

Light pillars by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Smartphones by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna,Austria*

Dive by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nara,Japan*

Nara - Horyuji by -dow-, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa.... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Malcesine,Verona,Italy*

Malcesine - Lago di Garda by Thorsten M, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Havøysund, Finnmark. Norway.*

MS Trollfjord by janter2, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

IMG20170324165943 by Paolo Cornu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nashville,USA*

Nashville-17 by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

Donny and Marie by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Quebec, Canada*

Vieux Québec 2017 by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Eltz Castle,Germany*

Burg Eltz III by RAMstyle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marina Bay. Singapore*

Singapore - misty morning by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
...breathe... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
construction by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Lau by Ivan Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 11 May 2019 by Andreas Norstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Meeting by amateuraustralian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Andorra by Alex Celis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 91 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Street shot of New-York #30 by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
1984-img000127_ORG- by patrick benais, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_2608 by LooEe Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Justice palace crossing by Michele Odetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P9067171 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
From Stanley Park in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada (April 2016) by Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Memorial Chamber by Oleh Kh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Beacons by James Bradbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram station by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Peachtree Street bridge enhancements by Central Atlanta Progress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mukachevo, Ukraine*
FLM20141732 by Silme EA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Johannesburg street by Ben Westwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico City, Mexico*
IKEX3890 by Isaac Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdynia, Poland*
Gdynia by usz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Hohenzollernbrücke to Central by Poondash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
The old man and the sea by Zhor Hadjam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
B1017995 by Daniel BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
The New Thelma & Louise by Luv Duck - Thanks for 15M Views!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
2016-12-27_03.27.26 by Joshua Meadows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Walls in Cartagena de Indias by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
sitting by Richard Zihlmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Smooth Sailing by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, U.K.*
Green Bins, South Street Car Park South Street, Great Torrington, Devon, England UK by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osijek, Croatia*
Osijek by Markus D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Graz, Austria*
"wall reading" by R/R Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
36396 - Villa Torlonia by Diego Rosato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Train by Gábor Siska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam rain - Erasmusbrug by Erik De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Under the Moreton Bay Fig by GPTravers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190428 TriX F2 05 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago, San Cristobal by Nicolás Yaikin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Roman.Ark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by easyroute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Tram 28 Lisbonne by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orléans, France*
Majestic Cathedral Saint-Croix of Orleans by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiyv by Anastasiya Yarmolenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Messina (Sicily), Italy*
cartacanta by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lecce, Italy*
#Lecce by Maria Chiara Fracasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Chinatown Street by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF Reinvented by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Ste-Catherine-03963 by SVaiPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleroi, Belgium*
Viva For Life by Rudi Smets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante, rainy day by Daniel Chodusov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 79 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Manufacture de tabac. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Avisinias square. by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Subway by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
*** by Nikolay Bobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dereliction at Whipps blue door by Dave Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Acrobates by Christian Leyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
ByN Coimbra by Jacinto Jiménez Venzalá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Delhi, India*
Tomb of Humayun by S Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Millau Viaduct ,France*

Viaduc de Millau by Philippe Brunel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chicago,USA*

Street by Lue Huang, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Victoria,British Columbia ,Canada*

Victoria Nights by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Dreaming of Hong Kong by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Paul's Cathedral,Macao*

Saint Paul's Enigma by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*The Museum of Glass ,Washington*

reflection by Lue Huang, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Düsseldorf ,Germany*

Düsseldorf ahead by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algeria by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Québec, Canada*

Vieux-Québec 2018-29a by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Versailles,Île-de-France,France*

Statue Jardin du chateau de Versailles by franck mory, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt,Germany*

Skyline Frankfurt by G. B., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Reykjavík, Iceland.*

Island by Jörg S., sur Flick


----------



## mayass

*Kiev,Ukraine*

Ukraina Kiev Mezhyhirya National Park! by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seattle,,USA*

cube by Lue Huang, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tartu.Estonia*

Tartu.Estonia. Illumination on the bridge. by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid,Spain*

Street Flamenco-4. Madrid by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Running around / Only for a moment by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Biskra ,Algeria*

Biskra By Night B&W #2 by Oussama Mezerdi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...suspended animation... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
StudiousJune 12, 2018.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*
La Rocca by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Certaldo, Italy*
Certaldo - Firenze by Mirella Bruni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Yashica ML 28 f2.8 by Juanma Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charlotte (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Charlotte Lighthouse in B&W by Mary Shelsby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
Scan-130708-0026 by Dmitriy Marichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Corpus Christi (Texas), U.S.A.*
IMG_6031 by gmroach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Rathaus by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mostar,bosnia herzegovina *

Mostarbridge by foto genie_, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,*

The Four Bronze Horses of Helios by MK Hardy, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vena,Sweden*

Vena. by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris*

Against the backdrop of the Eiffel Tower Paris by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic.*

Prague by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Separate ways by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Veins of Miami by Darren Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow, Russia by Tomas Molnar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (320) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown. by Arthur J. B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Space ship by swordscookie back and trying to catch up!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Parkdale Flyer by Alisdair Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2494 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

mayass said:


> *Vena,Sweden*
> 
> 
> Vena. by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


This is Vienna, the capital of Austria, not Vena, Sweden.


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
"Downtown" by Tony Juliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pavés Miró by Jacques Tavernier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan city tram by Florian Joie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Wild City (4) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_2614 by LooEe Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
La porteuse by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa Dubai by Grant Cronje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Hungary 2017 by Dominika Hegykoi, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Villa Méditerranée by Philippe Brunel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Seattle,USA*

Glory Days of the Alaskan Way by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Victoria, British Columbia.Canada*

Wharf Street, Victoria by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris Pour L’Éternité. . . by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Freeway to Business & Pleasure by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flick


----------



## mayass

*Etretat,Normandy,France*

Etretat VIII by RAMstyle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Place des Victoires Paris by franck mory, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku,Azerbaijan*

Azerbaijan, Baku -2018 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona.Spain*

Gigantes y cabezudos II. Barcelona. by Ioannes Thyrsus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro,Brazil*

Enseada de Botafogo - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Normandy,France*

Through thick and thin by Irene Tartaglia Polcini, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Arezzo,Italy*

Entropia /2 by Irene Tartaglia Polcini, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa.... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Mucem story by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Alger by maleksehili, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cascavel, Brazil*
Lua sobre Cascavel by Nataniel Klug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - Province of Canada by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ducal Palace Venezia by Stefano Villanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Tug by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Candid girl by Peter Nyström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
IMG_2922 by Iván Andrade Fajardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
First Dance by Thomas Weber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hakodate, Japan*
Rainbow Bridge by Pappa Neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
Reto Contraluz en Blanco y Negro - Contemplando Rabat by Gabriel Romero Plana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tu Basilica by Victor Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Juneau (Alaska), U.S.A.*
160629_Tracys_King_Crab_0022 by Dave Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, French Polynesia*
Zazie & Zorro by Stephan Debelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*York, U.K.*
York Railway Station. by Jordan O'neill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Dresden b&w 2 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Burlington (Vermont), U.S.A.*
FRB No. 37 - Silberra Pan100 - Roll No. 4 (Pyrocat-HD) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, France*
Annecy by night by J.T.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Old fashioned ways by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Wilhelminakade by Arno Koenraat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
No Eye Dog by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Séoul ! by Les Carnets Foodies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Arrivée au port by ZEK ZUHMHA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
The Old & the New by Neil Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Flame Towers, Baku, Azerbaijan - 2015 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
"Macau wandering" by Valéry Grancher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_6723 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Freiburg, Germany*
Found Photo - DE_Freiburg_106_Rt2_003.tif (Photographer unknown) by David Pirmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Girls on the Beach by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv, Ukraine by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
order by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Rain in Lucerne... by Johannes Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Morley town hall bokeh. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Béjaia, Algeria*
Bejaia, Algeria by Malek Bellahsene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago_River by Alison Wishart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
B1002973BW by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
After Rain #worldcaptures #souqwaqif #turkinstagram #Amateurs_Bnw #architecture #bnw #bnw_city #bnw_life #bnw_globe #bnw_captures #doha #exklusive_shot #grammasters3 #globalhotshotz #igs_asia #ig_europe #ig_livorno #instatravel #lonelyplanet #nikond7100 # by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Anne Paris BW by Ira Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Tracks - Photocredit Neil King-2 by Neilfatea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_DSC0192-3 by Krisztián Gyula Tóth, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid.Spain*

Madrid. 2016. by Ioannes Thyrsus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne, Australia*

Yarra River at Night by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Buenos Aires,Argentina*

El Palacio Barolo by Wal wsg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lake District*

_2251055_DxO by Phil Harrison, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

Winter in the streets by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turfmarkt,Nederland*

Turfmarkt, Den Haag by Ivan van Nek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC*

Towering by Lens-sense, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver*

Street by Photo Alan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

black and white mtl by domzramos481, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice night*

Venice night by Mario Aprea, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Thames,London*

The Thames by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brazil*

Barra da Tijuca em PB - RJ by Mario Howat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC - Jersey City skyline*

NYC - Jersey City skyline # 046 by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Meatpacking District, New York*

Highline - NYC by Tina Leggio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

#urban 0.01 by Коля Саныч, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*North Greenwich, London*

Docklands Skyline by Andrew Newman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Santa Maria della Salute in the Fog - Number 2 by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

BankSide by Alan Habbick Photography., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice Landscape*

Black and White Venice Landscape by Richard Schneider, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seyyed Mosque,Isfahan, Iran*

Seyyed Mosque by Mohammad Reza Domiri Ganji, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tiandu Cheng ,China*

TIanducheng, a ghost town in China by Jean-Sebastien David, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
untitled by Khalid Hameed, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Buddha Tooth Relics Temple - Singapore by Jesslyn Jocom, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Subway station Duvbo / Stockholm / Sweden... by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
2 Madrid abr 2019 by Roberto Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Iconic Character .... Mickey Mouse .... Celebrates His Milestone 90th Birthday In Toronto !! by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Walter Vinagre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
France - Paris - Tour Eiffel - derrière les barreaux by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Arc de Triomphe by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
145b by Jiří Kocich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St-Lawrence River, Quebec, Canada*

Ship on the St-Lawrence River, Quebec, Canada by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central Station Brussels by Jean Cuvelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Verona ,Italy*

Verona ... arena in black and white by Chiara Capellini, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
fireworks_Budapest by Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgorod,Russia*

2019-04-27_20-39-45_001 by Maxim Basov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

venezia ... by andrea linss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

When I get out of here by .Luis SoTo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mall of Berlin*

New by Bastian Klammer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sydney,Australia*

Umbilical Cord by Peter Polder, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

Budapest by Roger Gazineu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Israel*

Sun lounges, Eilat by Simon Nowicki, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo Station*

Tokyo Station Black and White by Robbie Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Juste un soir à La Rochelle !!! by François Tomasi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne*

A Melbourne Night Caught on Black and White by nonstandardformat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Japan*

snaps by H. Adachi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Illionis*

Working on the black and whites by Chris Donnelly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Cremona by irenetrazzi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bridges across the River Tyne, Newcastle*

Tyne Curves by Victor Burclaff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC Site*

Apartment Buildings on the Upper West Side by Eric Gross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Oklahoma City Skyline*

The Cityscape by Kool Cats Photography over 12 Million Views, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Industry*

The silo's by Wayne Davey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Groningen,Netherlands*

Winschoterdiep by Rein Scholte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Kloveniersburgwal 10-2-2019 by Kees Stoof, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Skyline*

London Skyline by Haiku-do Photography, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo,Japan*

Get in Line by Dave Schwartzburg, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland *

Princess Street & Scott Monument by Fearghàl Nessbank, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cotter Arkansas,USA*

Cotter Bridge (explored) by PHILIP SMITH, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid.Spain*

Lazy walkers. Paseantes haraganes. Madrid. by Ioannes Thyrsus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Göreme ,Turkey*

BALLOON by Txaplin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ha Long Bay,Vietnam*

Ha Long Bay in Black and White by lgflickr1, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Annecy,France*

Annecy by franck mory, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Notre Dame Paris France by franck mory, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

edit


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

Vegas Strip Classic by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seattle ,USA*

Needle & Spur by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Helsinki,Finland *

Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chernihiv,Ukraine*

Ukraine. Chernihiv by Vladimir Zotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zoetermeer,Netherlands*

The Netherlands Zoetermeer by Chris Breebaart, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toulouse,France*

P1390705_DxO by Danielle Lallemand, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Silver City by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC02930 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_1526D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#cdmx #mexicocity #photo #trees #iphone #foto #sun #shadows #city #mexico #apple by Israel Irvin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Caserne de pompier Paris by franck mory, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne,Australia*

Melbourne Skyline by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

“ I Beleve I Can Fly “ by Mirela Momanu by Mirela Momanu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bucharest, Romania*

" They Are Here " @ Mirela Momanu by Mirela Momanu, sur Flick


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_9513 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Twilight of the Gods by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Marina City by Jason Lin, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

Lagoon BW by Pietro Bernardi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brandenburg,Germany*

Unterwegs in Brandenburg by Steven Maess, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich,Switzerland*

Zürich, 26. Februar 2019 by Karlheinz Klingbeil, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Morning in Barcelona by Duane Moore (catching up), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Walking with friends by Emanuele Spigola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Ciel du jour by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London in symmetry by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Prima nebbia di fine estate by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
The Victoria Lines, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P9067171 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Shanghai*


Shang Hai Run by sabirin noor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Győr, Hungary*


Street in the old town / Utca a belvárosban by alma csutka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Ilica by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York*


20190504-_XP24324-IridientEdit-132.jpg by bob.tullis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Barcelona, Spain*


Tibidabo Barcelona by Alessio Innocenzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Germany*


Free space by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saint-Savinien, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Les maisons les pieds dans l'eau by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Royal Palace of Madrid by Nate Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Combrit, France*


2019-04-24-104-Panorama-Modifier by Fabien Verdon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Jelačić plac by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Guangzhou, China*

Zhujiang Newtown (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Carioca Bonde (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Guanajuato, México*

Night Lights (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo, Japan*

Roof of Kabukiza Theatre (Tokyo, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Time to Surf -Ipanema- (rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville, Spain*

Alcázar (Seville, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut,Lebanon *

Sunset and water bells by Frederick Swinnen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Calgary, Canada*

Peace Bridge (Calgary, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

The Passage (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Höfn, Iceland*

Felix and Fláajökull (Höfn, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2010-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lynchburg, Virginia*

Sometimes B&W looks better by Jay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baltic sea*

Baltic sea by Andreas Scharr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baltic sea*

Baltic sea by Andreas Scharr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tulsa, Oklahoma*

juxtaposed by michael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin*

Check in by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin,Germany*

RB41 by CleliaMal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brighton,England*

Orange Row by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin,Germany*

Tilt by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban style*

Urban style by Malik Dahoui, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Connemara, Ireland*

Waiting for the Tide by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Folks*

Lenny Kravitz (Gröna Lund 30.05.2019) by frantisim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo - Kyoto - Osaka - Mount Fuji*

Japan by Thomas Dittrich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Notting Hill, London*

Bonaparte by Thibault Bonamy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh*

Strolling on a Damp Evening 04 by byronv2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*NYC*

ONLY by Story of Light, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Sembran cose d'altri tempi by Franco Gatti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Ombres et Lumières by So Woods, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco, CA*

Bus Stop Pizza, Divisadero Street - San Francisco, CA by Rex Mandel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sheffield Yorkshire,UK*

Sheffield Yorkshire by Peter Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest,Hungary*

street by Artem Prikhodko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

La Canopée - Les Halles - Paris, France by So Woods, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20181008 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Kudrinskaya Square Building by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City no. 23 (30 March 2019) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
SDIM0657_bw by Haruka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Mirrored reflections. by Ian Ramsay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
ANDORRA by Nine LaMaitre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2435 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Lower Manhattan by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris street night by geoffrey boutillier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
IMG-NT-5987 by Alex W., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
together... by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
'La mordeuse', Bruxelles by rei_urusei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sur les rails à Dubaî by Paul PORRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night by sjtr1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
#rezist by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - Province of Canada by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Florence in Monochrome by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Over the rain by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Separation by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Scan-110625-0004-acros by atmo1966, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon Trams Quartet 1 by Johnnusmentus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam, Noord-Holland, Netherlands by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Olympic Stadium, Montréal by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
John F. Kennedy by Mike Fritcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cabo San Lucas, Mexico*
Cabo San Lucas 26 by Manning Family, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Halifax, Nova Scotia by Avard Woolaver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline May 28 2019 (31) B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco in B&W by loki95003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Chinatown Street by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Calpe Beach by Theo K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Light and shadow by DPozega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 13 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
What is the best choice to make... by Lassana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Volos, Greece*
Volos by Dario Marić, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

Grimace (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Misiones, Argentina*

Parque Nacional del Iguazú, Misiones, Argentina by Jazzypao, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hague, Holland*
Plein at Dusk by Chris Breebaart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sunset by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
DSCF9944 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt, Germany by Uwe Printz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
#vilniusoldtown #vilnius #vilniuscity #vilniussights by Vaidas Tamosiunas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Lunch time and eye contact.... by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Sunshine on Leith 01 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
Teatro Arriaga and tram_Leica M4 by Kurt Sadjina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv by Paul Fargher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Louvre, Abu Dhabi, UAE, #1 by miannefoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
China Gate Bangkok by Drehscheibe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Voyage en Italie 2018 1033 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
Galleria Umberto I by Riccardo Melodia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Glenelg Marina by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
A7R00018 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Different ways of living by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sur le ponts de Santos by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Closing In by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 2018_426 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Atlanta International Airport by David Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tampa (Florida), U.S.A.*
Geometric by Sean Flood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sheffield, U.K.*
homeward bound by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Rathaus by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skyline on film by Paul Sager, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha-24 by Rene W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, United Arab Emirates: Marina skyline by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Reaching the other side by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - Photocredit Neil King-36 by Neilfatea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSC_0088 by tom0977, on Flic


----------



## mayass

*Brussels,Belgium*

Grand - Place de Bruxelles BW by ✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉＳ✵, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris la nuit by Chris Kelly, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brisbane ,Queensland,Australia*

Brisbane Queensland Australia by Gerry, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville,Spain*

Metropol Parasol (Sevilla, España. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Calgary, Canada.*

Peace Bridge -BNW- (Calgary, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

Diamond Lizard (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

BAnQ Grande Bibliothèque Top Level B&W (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Laguna,Brazil*

Brasilien 2019 Laguna 5 by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Düsseldorf0213Zollhafen by Harri Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
hun.budapest.042019-5113_f-2 by I T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Sarajevo by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament hill Ottawa 國會山 by Todd Ye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vyborg, Russia*
Rainy day in Vyborg (Viipuri), Russia by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mgarr, Malta*
Mgarr by Joseph Xuereb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Kyoto by Kilian Harkema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chennai, India*
..... by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Puebla, Mexico*
Calle con profundiad. "Reto punto de fuga" by Gerardo Arteaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
2009 July Germany Event Hannover by anno nuem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fez, Morocco*
the market square after the rain shower (Fes medina) by gianluca facchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Night Train (Explore) by Yam Amir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leiden, Holland*
Waterputmolen Leiden by Maarten van den Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba, Spain*
Monumento a Julio Romero de Torres..Pintor-Córdoba. by lameato feliz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Uluru, Australia
*
The Uluru . b&w by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
escalator 2 by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse 014 by Maciek Burgielski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Windows 95 by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
IMG_2977.JPG by Jamie Smed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kinshasa, Congo*
Pure Congo Kinshasa RDC - Patrick Willocq-37 by Pure Congo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
IMG_0883 by Łukasz Łatwiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Albert 1st Gardens by Paco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Asander H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
King George Square Brisbane welders mask glass filter by Phil Savory, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul, South Korea*

Smiling Girls (Seoul, South Korea. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Stacey Bennie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile, perrito de calle Nueva York by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yokohama, Japan*

A Cruiser Anchored at Yokohama Port (Yokohama, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Sound Of The City by KIYOSHI NOGUCHI, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon, Portugal*

A Tunnel View of Old Lisbon (Lisbon, Portugal. Gustavo Thomas © 2011-2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Asuka @ Nakanoshima by Ilko Allexandroff, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mérida, Yucatán, Mexico*

Barrio de Santiago (Mérida, Yucatán, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Vitor Cordon by Night - 1 by Paulo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

View Of the Old Town (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
School Run by Tony Browne, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid, Spain*

Sol (Madrid, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. *

Time to Surf -Ipanema- (rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sichuan, China*

Luodai's Main Street (Sichuan, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Buenos Aires, Argentina.*

La Noche en la Avenida 1 de Julio (Buenos Aires, Argentina. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cabo San Lucas, Mexico*
Watchful Eyes by David Manning, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
A Different Perspective by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Pier 62/63 by Riley Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izmir, Turkey*
İzmir by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Constantine, Algeria*
Sidi Mcid Bridge Constantine , Algeria by Labib Benslama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna City Marathon 2015 | Start by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Couple.jpg by Tim Heilmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
_H9A4490 by elika the squirrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
paseando por Madrid by Beatriz Orduña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Umbrellas by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
SH skyline by François Renoncourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by James Wiseman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Kjötborg today by Pétur Friðgeirsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Pedro Buscema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Watching the city ligth by Sergio Romiti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Concrete Jungle by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Nyhavn (Copenhagen, Denmark. Gustavo Thomas © 2010-2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut, lebanon.*

Beirut Main Mosque (Beirut, lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PARIS by Serge rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Denis Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Odessa, Ukraine*

Osessa in Winter









https://photographers.ua/photo/odesa-1244246/


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City December 2018 #nyc #newyork #city #bigapple #empirestate #cityscape #blackandwhite #noir #night #streetshots #street #city #metropolis #travel by tim.smith2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Canopée - Les Halles - Paris, France by So Woods, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo, Japan*

Kabukiza at Night -BNW- (Tokyo, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong, *

Kusama's Pumpkin in Hong Kong (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Colmar,France*

Colmar (Alsace) 30. März 2018 by Karlheinz Klingbeil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Haussmannisme by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Reykjavík, Iceland*

Fríkirkjan and the frozen Tjörnin at night (Reykjavík, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Buenos Aires, Argentina.*

El Obelisco (Buenos Aires, Argentina. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid,Spain*

Sunset at Puerta del Sol (Madrid, España. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

The Way of Ipanema (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yokohama ,Japan*

La Méditation, A Sculpture by Rodin in Yokohama (Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marrakech Menara Airport,Morocco*

Marrakech Menara Airport by MacPepper, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow ,Russsia*

Moscow river. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
... tears from Heaven ... ( ... for Brussels ... ) by Fede Falces ( ...♥... ), on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi,UAE*

Selfie by Kari Siren, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City Manhattan Midtown Panorama | Day | by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Jean Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0665 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night: FACE by sjtr1, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin from the French Cathedral*

View over Berlin from the French Cathedral by Karsten Höltkemeier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh*

A Ticket Home Please by byronv2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Street by Damien Corre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Street by Damien Corre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Balcons by Dominique CARON, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Neubrunn,Germany*

DSC08855 by Michael Gschwind, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bansin,Germany*

No beach weather today by Peer Heesterbeek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

On a cloudy day ... by Cesar Toribio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Alps*

Underneath the Alps 02 by Nenad Suznjevic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mazagón,Huelva,Spain*

Una tarde en la playa del cine by Praxe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Texas*

Week 22 - Stranger: "The Barista" by Caleb McCary, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tower Hill,London,UK*

Walking with Giants.... by Mark Wilkins, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Esglesia by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Girls in Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A0011607-3 by roger janssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Yellow--vests-acte XXVIII-25 mai-Paris-2019 (255) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
punto di fuga by anna barbi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Blocks by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels gallery by Ivi Alguero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monolith - Dubai, UAE - Nikon D800 by Amit Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night by sjtr1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
Another black and white long exposure of Manama by Hesham al-Ammal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - Province of Canada by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saga, Niger*
Le retour du pêcheur by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charlotte (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Charlotte_NC_PS6 by peterjcb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Procida, Italy*
Procida Island by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Managua, Nicaragua*
tile sidewalk by Wayne Tingle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nizhny Novgorod, Russia*
Nizhny Novgorod / Нижний Новгород by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wuhan, China*
DSC04906 by Bigger X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
1441 / Patrulla de la policía by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Nyhavn Selective by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Look at art through rose-tinted specs by はず にゃ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portland (Oregon), U.S.A.*
Pretty in Pink by Victor von Salza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City (2019) by David Simchock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alençon, France*
Maison de St Céneri le Gérai by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portsmouth, U.K.*
Black and white of Portsmouth looking from Gosport. by Steve Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
April Rain by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Lamborghini Aventadoor LP700-4 [Explored] #03 & Front Page by Tareq Abuhajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Alien Invasion Part One by Simon Leech, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
story bridge brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
City of Melbourne Building, Elizabeth Street, Melbourne, Victoria by David FARRAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Belen by Andres Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lightflow by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
心斎橋 by Hirofumi Nagata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
black and white mtl by Domingo Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
1087-89 Hagia Sophia by night (3) by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
So Windy... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
candid by alvin_ntm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline May 28 2019 (23) B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Oakland Downtown (Film Simulation: ACROS) by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valetta by Błękitne Okna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trieste, Italy*
Trieste img.076 by S. Demitri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Walk for the virgin. by On^ste81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rovinj, Croatia*
Old town,Rovinj by samtay77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Facing the sun by Doktor Waumiau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam, 2018 by Marco Lavena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190127 Delta400 M645 04 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Siluetas En El Metro by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Gaston, Vancouver by Dennis Yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
A walk in Ginza by Plata o photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Terreiro do Paço by Luis Sousa Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Untitled by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
LADAN_9864 by ladanfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Cala Finestrat - Benidorm en B/N by Nati Almao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street of Montréal by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
We are so small by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Projeto Alternativa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Gaslamp Quarter - San Diego, California by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quebec city, Canada*
Cathedral-Basilica of Notre-Dame by Chris Lue Shing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Uppsala by fourthandfifteen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans by Antrell Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Peachtree Street bridge enhancements by Central Atlanta Progress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
2009 July Germany Hannover by anno nuem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Wes Anderson in grey by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Super-Mo ! by Anthony Maire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago BW 34 by Shubhadip Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Columbus Freeway by Jeremy Sipes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Canals reminiscent of Venetian waterfront living in Pearl Qatar by Romesh Dimungu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6272.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Nobody here by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Place de la concorde - Paris by DIAS Ludivine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_7321 copy 2 by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Svolvar, Nordland, Norway*


Black & White Norway 19 by Danny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hastings, Nebraska*


Fluffies over the seafront, Hastings. by anthony allan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*


Pont-du-Gard near Avignon France by Dennis Wetherley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hamburg, Germany*


Hamburg Hbf, 2019 by Eric Streefland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Napa Valley, California*


Yountville Cross Road, Napa Valley California by Patrick Vennari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brussels, Belgium*


National Basilica of the Sacred Heart by Mariana Creanga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Portland, Oregon*


Mummy's Restaurant, Portland by Austin Granger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Barcelona, Spain*


Untitled by frez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Palais du Papes in Avignon France by Dennis Wetherley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you :cheers:

*New York City*


Manhattan Bridge-B&W (1 of 1) by JLOW-NY, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

La Défense de Paris,Louis-Ernest Barrias by federico f mendoza, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Athens,Greece*

A place to find peace : sitting next to the church by LUMEN SCRIPT, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto, Canada.*

Walking on Water (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

The Storm's Coming to Brooklyn (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, France by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pyongyang, North Korea*
Pyongyang city by Frühtau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco in B&W by loki95003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
สถานีสะพานตากสิน by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami is a city full of contrasts. #bw #blackandwhite #landscape #city #miami #nightphotography by Rodrigo Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
The Mandarin Oriental, Monochrome by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
A day of unlocked potential. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
noise gig_ by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
63570015 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Athens,Greece*

Athens, the building of old Parliament by Eleanna Kounoupa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Notre Dame by Justine Stuttard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Eger,Hungary*

Christmas night.Waiting for... by László Horváth, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mexico City,Mexico*

Friends -Palacio de Bellas Artes- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Siglufjörður, Iceland*

Frozen boats (Siglufjörður, Northern Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm city by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tongren, China*

Roof of a Tibetan Temple (Tongren, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto, Canada.*

Nuit Blanche (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Photographer on Wheelchair -BNW- (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

Selfportrait reflection at Sean Kelly Gallery (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Guanajuato, México. *

Child With Surreal Sculpture (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
108_Prag by Ulrik Christiansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
peopleofthephone by machine aveugle, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Fallen -From the Butoh series, "Remembering You"- (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Girls Can Do Anything by Tina Leggio, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*

Seated Lady With Fur Coat (Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sokcho ,South Korea*

Seoraksan Main Gate (South Korea. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Java, Indonesia*

The Birth Of The Sun (Borobudur, Java, Indonesia. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Panamá. *

Night Cityscape (Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Police by Mister Blur, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Ambiance Algéroise by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dubai Creek*

Wood Yacht by ANDY ARCIGA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dubai Marina*

Dubai Marina by ANDY ARCIGA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Burj Khalifa*

Black and White Towers by ANDY ARCIGA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Garhoud Bridge*

Garhoud Bridge by ANDY ARCIGA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oxford,England*

Oxford views by Alex Katsoulis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Huelva,Spain*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drh0610 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
63570015 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by French_landscape_photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF1765 by Oscar Ferreiro, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Porto by Florence A, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Leipzig,Germany*

Bundesverwaltungsgericht Leipzig by Steven Maess, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seattle,USA*

“To the Emerald City as Fast as Lightning!" by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
‘A champion is afraid of losing. Everyone else is afraid of winning.’ - Billie Jean King by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia*

City & Haze by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*

New York New York Hotel, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

birds over Beaubourg by Franck Blondin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6713 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turbulence | @Praia do Arpoador, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Vertical bit of color by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Buildings by Ambre ARV, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dieppe,France*

France, Dieppe -2019 by Cornelis Dumoulin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by German Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva,Switzerland*

Genève by Didier Mouchet, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Bernhard Ohrfandl, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm,Sweden*

Stockholm by Karlheinz Klingbeil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Athens, Greece*

Athens by Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Katowice,Poland*

DSC01006_DxO by Piotr Rut, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF2507 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sit in by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï 2018 by Alan Rider, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Montreal ,Canada *

A Skyline ... (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Haussmannisme by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai ,UAE*

Abra in Action circa 1970 by ANDY ARCIGA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mexico City,Mexico*

The Organ Grinder Walk / El organillero en camino (Ciudad de México. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Namur,Belgium *

#Light and Shadow - 6251 by ✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉＳ✵, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yokohama, Japan*

Minatomirai (Yokohama, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Halong Bay,Vietnam.*

Halong Bay (Vietnam. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Born in Art -Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói- (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Campi Bisenzio,Italy*

Campi Bisenzio by Eleanna Kounoupa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Guangzhou, China*

Bohemian Sunset (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

New York City Black and White Panorama by Luke Stryker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown San Diego skyline*

City of Black and White by Jordan Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Arthur's Seat from National Museum of Scotland roof*

Arthur's Seat from National Museum of Scotland roof by byronv2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roermond City*

Roermond by G. Metsemakers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Heidelberg*

Heidelberg by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hoi Han, Vietnam*

23082006-DSC_1637 by Alessandro Daniele Travagli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Grand Canyon*

Grand Canyon by Ron Herst, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Play off. St.Petersburg*

Континентальный чемпионат ФНТР по настольному теннису сезона 2018/2019 by Dmitry [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia City Skyline*

Philadelphia City Skyline in Black and White by Kofla Olivieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santiago Calatrava*

concrete by schneider-lein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shoot the Street*

Another day by Franck Blondin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Quito,Ecuador*

office of the middle of the world by Jimmy FANG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Naples,Italy*

Plazza del Plebiscito Naples by Sean Tindale, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toledo,Spain*

Catedral de Toledo by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Austria*

... Welcome ... by Heinz Kren, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by French_landscape_photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown | San Francisco | USA by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pyramid worship by osbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AF 2018-365-263 by Alister Firth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Hats by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago_5stars-24 by Albane et Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
An afternoon like many other by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan like New York by simone cerami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Yellow--vests-acte 28-25 mai-Paris-2019 (017) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Brett Sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Behind The Scenes ITU PP-18 by ITU Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Green sand beach at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Green Sands Beach by aloha_bigmike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Hungary by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mexico City,Mexico*

To The Protest (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Going for a run in Polanco by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Pitch87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Minolta X700 -Ilford PAN400-Ávila-Madrid_20181127_0016 by Nicky Negrete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Real Life Scrabble by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Woman In The Back Seat Of His Car by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bike Woman by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
2018 NYC 52 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Yellow--vests-acte 28-25 mai-Paris-2019 (208) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City by manu_nos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Vaporetto Docking by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_3349 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P9067171 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki - OTE Tower by elenichatzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
DSC_6183 by mathendrix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
the city by Juan Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Reflecting by Daniel Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malabo, Equatorial Guinea*
Catedral de Malabo by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almeria, Spain*
SM, CM y VM by Rocío Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portsmouth, U.K.*
By the ferry, August 2018 by Daniel Karmy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grand Rapids (Michigan), U.S.A.*
A Stroll Under the Bridge by Michael Guttman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
bff by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Ron Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
Old Town by Mathias GUILLAUME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
#iphonegraphy #chengdu #VSCO #VSCO #vscofilm #vscogood #VSCOcam #blackandwhite by yue Yoga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Front de mer, Oran by Ramy Maalouf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Panamá by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
FInd Leonard Cohen by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
IMG_20181231_113842_B&W by Federico Ruiz Oliva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus of Rotterdam by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane geometries by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Chinatown by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Marcha por la Educación 19/04/2018 by alicia alondra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
West Vancouver - Film Sinar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco,California*

The Years Roll By by Jeremy Brooks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto Skyline*

Toronto Skyline From The Pape Ave Bridge No 2 by Brian Carson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Minneapolis, Minnesota*

The City by Stefan Presslein, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Warming Up To The Sun by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Streetcar City by alek.boisjoly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Vélos rouges by Simon East, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
MOA Seaside 02 by Arthur Comia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160502_01212 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street of Montréal by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hochzeitsreisende in Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_9520 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Bachir Badaoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia City Skyline in Black and White by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Untitled by frez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
City Life-55 by Antonella Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_5943-3 by photo.bymau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Telephones by Michael Espeland, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

Venedig/Venice 2014 by Karlheinz Klingbeil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Colmar,France*

Colmar (Alsace) 30. März 2018 by Karlheinz Klingbeil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brisbane,Australia*

Span BW by Nick Gorst, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
南浦大桥 in June (B+W) by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg.Russia*

The evening Heavens - Небеса вечерние by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Clandestino Swing BN - Valladolid by Al Martín Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Hannover - Germany by katzinberlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
De Rotterdam by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190517 HP5 F6 26 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

La Défense, Paris by Eleanna Kounoupa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Días De Invierno by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver, BC by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Corfu,Greece*

Κέρκυρα Corfu by Eleanna Kounoupa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020018 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Augusta by Luis Sousa Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
La Habana, Cuba (2016) by www.obstinato.com.ar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
fantasmas by Jc Barraza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Free help. by Snap Off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
"The Red" || Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
The Alhambra's Cat by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Donau + Skyline by Rosmarie Voegtli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
The erection of the great thermometer by ChoppedBrain ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
142_Lviv by antitiger2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 15 BnW by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Clock by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, 2018 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto, Canada*

Those Ice Skating Days... (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Chisinau train station by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

BNW View of Rio de Janeiro (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 04 (Pyrocat-HD) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut, Lebanon.*

Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Moscow river. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Praktika2023.jpg by Iain Compton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Untitled by Robert Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
Leipzig Windows by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla, Andalus by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Conservatories at night by Giles McGarry, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Christmas time, Oxford Circus, London 2018 by Grzegorz Sprync, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa tram by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid,Spain*

La Puerta del sol - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Split, Croatia*

Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Minas Gerais,Brazil*

São José dos Salgados by Alexandre Périgo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Sur le pont Alexandre III -Paris by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Your trip Odessa , winter 16 by Volodymyr Kosolapov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong street by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
Urb 1010 Film018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Passing Glance by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Balneario Camboriu, Brazil*
_MG_0961-Modifier-Modifier-4 by Thierry Roget, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Colossal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Pha That Luang,Vientiane, Laos*

Pha That Luang (Great Stupa) - Vientiane, Laos by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur 
Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Wroclaw, Poland*

Sculpture, Wroclaw, Poland by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
metropolis by Anatoly Abakumov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cairo, Egypt*

Mosque of Muhammad Ali, Cairo, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ljubljana,Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Roger Gazineu, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Nacional by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Glasgow,Scotland,*

University Of Glasgow by  Angela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro,Brazil*

Museum of Tomorrow by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ljubljana,Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Roger Gazineu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York City.USA*

Information by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
three Ladies by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Martin Neal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Atomium by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lines by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Louvre Abou Dhabi by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Nights in Budapest by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The towers of San Gimignano, Italy*

Medieval Skyscrapers by yabberdab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt,Germany*

Phoenix by Vulture Labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bryant Park - New York*

Bryant Park - New York - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Midtown Manhattan skyline across East River*

East River Twilight by Vesa Pihanurmi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Morocco*

Morocco in Black and White by wolfgang josten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

The Wharf by Caz Holton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Roma desde el Vaticano by Florencia Conzolino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Midtown Manhattan Skyline NYC*

Midtown Manhattan Skyline NYC by THE.ARCH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture in London*

Checkered Life by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Urban Jungle New York Manhattan*

Urban Jungle New York Manhattan b&w Black and white (Explored!) by Paul Spencer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamérica by Alberto Sanchez Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Details of Madrid in Black and White - N7 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Bjørvika by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur
Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Matera,Italy*

matera 12 (explored) by roberto lotti, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_4709 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nancy,France*

La place Stanislas in B&W. by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Sun Time by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
next stop by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

Acqua Alta dans la nuit du 4 au 5 avril II/II : juste brutal et sans nuances... by Stéphane Désiré, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Rua Augusta - Lisboa by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Upload by Dom Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Our Tradition is Freedom by JBG Photos, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Allez à Paris, s’arrêter à Puteaux, Nanterre et Courbevoie pour profiter du soleil - I/III : un regard vers Paris vu de l'Arche de la Défense vers l'Esplanade... by Stéphane Désiré, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Andree O Aus B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ushuaia, Argentina*

Ushuaia, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ljubljana,Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Roger Gazineu, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI - the vertical city. by reginald senior, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kotor,Montenegro*

Trois photos en noir et blanc de bateau dans les bouches de Kotor II/III : s'approcher du voilier au plus près... by Stéphane Désiré, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Freedom Bridge by Maciek Bisch, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Budapest by Roger Gazineu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Giza, Egypt*

Great Pyramids of Giza, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*tokyo ,Japan*

tokyo taxi by eses moto, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris - Christmas Night - La Concorde by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


after the rain in cockburn street by Fearghàl Nessbank, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seattle,USA*

Premonition by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

Vegas 2017-265a by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Borobudur temple, Indonesia*

Borobudur temple, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Düsseldorf,Germany*

Düsseldorf by a l e x b o e h m e, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York City,USA*

Bethesda Bubble Monster by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
2010-02-13 1449 a Hawai'i by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by dootdoot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Acapulco, Mexico*
Acapulco by jose Miguel Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Marrakech - Place Jamma El Fna by Amine Fassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay by Saad Faridi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skyline of Ko Rattanakosin and Chao Phraya River view from Wat Arun Ratchawararam by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1297D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oia ,Santorini,Greece*

Οία, Σαντορίνη by Eleanna Kounoupa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rouen,France*

Rouen la nuit, rive droite, rive gauche et au loin les collines de forêt. by Stéphane Désiré, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Un regard sur Porto avec un 50 mm XXVII. by Stéphane Désiré, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Friends -Palacio de Bellas Artes- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

15 minutes plus tard et personne n'a rien vu... by Stéphane Désiré, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Af Chapman by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Newcastle,England*

Gateshead Millennium Bridge by  Angela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York City.USA*

Lackawanna by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid,Spain*

Street B&W in Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Structures throughout the ages by Akil Alparslan•I, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
BRA LR Rio de Janeiro, Carioca da Gema, Lapa-9.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
DSCF3581-Modifier-1 by steph-55, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris, France*

Paris depuis la butte Montmartre, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Primosten, Croatia*

Primosten, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris metro by DaleM, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cairo, Egypt*

Dead tree, Cairo, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Cape Town by Matt Watkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Louis (Missouri), U.S.A.*
St. Louis by Victor Kevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
BFT #009 by Seb Hastien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai 2016 by hunbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Thessaloniki,Greece*

Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Julio, CDMX by David Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Reflets Port de Porto by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Grande roue du jardin des Tuileries, Paris by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
MAY_1928_00030_B&W by Roy Curtis, Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Clouds Vanishing On Arganzuela Footbridge :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra La Vella by Tony Felgate, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin ,Germany*

BERLIN - Deutscher Dom by eyeworks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux,France*

Place de la bourse, Bordeaux by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wanda Vista Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York City.USA*

"Furthermore... by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague, Czech Republic.*

Night in the city... by Jarek Radimersky, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

Under the bridge in B&W - Rome by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid,Spain*

Metro station Sol - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
93 by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York .USA*

Brooklyn Bridge NYC by Klaus & Silvia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

paris by Jo Boss, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Mucem, Marseille by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Athens,Greece*

Park in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Abu Dhabi,UAE*

Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque - Abu Dhabi by mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York ,USA*

West Side by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
St. Stephen's Basilica by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sofia, Bulgaria*

Railway station of Sofia, Bulgaria by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seattlei,USA*

Seattleite by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran ,Algeria*

Oran ....vue général by alidz31, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Sébastian,Spain*

la concha de San Sébastian by jean-pierre jean, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Ponte 25 de Abril - April 25th Bridge - Lisbon, Portugal by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coco Cay, Bahamas*
Coco Cay, Bahamas. by RViana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Flagstaff (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Bright steel by John Parrish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
DSC04254.jpg by Wilhelm Glaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
2016 HAWAII (FUJIFILM X70) by Atsushi Ebara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Tormenta Electrica Monterrey by Rogelio García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Escher's Conumdrum Old Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante, rainy day by Daniel Chodusov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
The whale by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 012 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, tête à tête by Dominique chanut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Avisinias square. by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bridge Street by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
B by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
#venice #italy by Francesca20013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
R0002129-Redigera by Bo Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Arc de Triomphe de l'Étoile - Detail - PARIS-2018-63 by Andrew Priest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel-Aviv by mongrelnomad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève (Payam) by Nilou & Payam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
martini love by t.basel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Spagnola by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
_DSC0698 Cape Town 2016 by Jill Capper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
REM18-0171870 by Anatolii Niemtsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Reflection by Luis Sou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
img329 by Dorin Cochior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carpathians, Ukraine*
Carpathians by Romet Liivamägi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Langkawi, Malaysia*
DSCF9093 by Joshua Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
PUDU WET MARKET by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Chatuchak Weekend Market by oxo oxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
DSC_8569-Modifier-Modifier.jpg by PhF1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Lucerne by Alex Haeusler, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Thessaloniki,Greece*

Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Remo, Italy*
San Remo, Citta Vecchia by Emmanuel Amador, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

Venise, Grand canal by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
DSC_0526 by Dima Malenko, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Tram de Porto by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
*** by gorelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Germany*
USAF_CCAF_C53D_WIE_JUN2019 by Yannick VP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
227-Madrid by Piotr Zgliczynski, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Big Apple in Paris by bruno campion, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

In front of the winged monster by Pascal Colin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*West Yorkshire - England*

Al fresco by mick whitelock, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Store*

Summer fashion by 明遊快, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg,Germany*

... by Daniel Slominski (Słomiński), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia*

Broad Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street art in Montreal*

street art in Montreal by Guy Provost, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Somewhere in France*

en attendant la mer by victor beaude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Wonderful World ... by Marco Palmieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Il Rigattiere ... Junk dealer by Marco Palmieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Road in Kingston*

Falling phone boxes by Hilts uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

La Divina Marchesa by moggsterb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

High London by moggsterb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hagley Park, Christchurch, NZ*

Time Stepping by Steve Taylor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

"Back to home" by Arif Kavak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon,Portugal*

plane by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Perspective la défense by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Buenos Aires,Argentina*

Escaleras by eduardo vazquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Africa*

trees by irenetrazzi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

El Rastro de Madrid by Igor Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Johannesburg*

Johannesburg from a roof top. by Gavin Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florence*

Florence by ruxi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
A twilight at Wat Arun Ratchawararam, view from Sala Arun Hotel by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Traces of headlights. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes. by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Faithful by Göran Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Starry street by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Freiburg, Germany*

Wiwili-Brücke, Freiburg (Germany) by Herbert Plagge, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD Role Reversal by Laith Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva ,Switzerland*

Geneva Lake Front - DSC_0027_1 b&w by Marcio Joaquim Carvalho de Jesus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Graça - Lisboa - MAR_2454 b&w by Marcio Joaquim Carvalho de Jesus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ha Long Bay,Vietnam*

Ha Long Bay (2) by Ngọc Sơn, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

St Eustache des Halles by bruno campion, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

Sydney Opera @ Night by Dirk Gill, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Obelisco de 1905 de fundação da Av Central e obras do VLT RJ 2 by José Roitberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Jungle by Arend Jan Wonink, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Focs festes de la Mercè 21-09-2018 (31) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Chris Heester, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sofia, Bulgaria*


Bronze lion by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Vienna, Austria*


I'm made in Taiwan by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sydney, Australia*


SYDNEY RE.editted - Garden Palace 1879 (#04 in series) - Sydney AU 23Jun2019 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cefalù, Italy*


Cefalù by Stefano Biserni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Marija Bistrica, Croatia*


B&W day by saavirov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai, China by Cercle2Confusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Norrmalmstorg, Stockholm by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Vue Sud-Est sur la Ville / Coit Tower - San Francisco, Californie by Ludovic Macioszczyk, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Le Louvre by bruno campion, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Secretaria de Educacion Publica by maisa_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Skofja Loka,Slovenia*

La dame en noir Skofja Loka slovénie by Bertrand DOREL, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St Malo,France*

At home by night ! by Bertrand DOREL, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Festes de la Mercè (26) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bangkok,Thailand*

The Group of Phra Maha Chedi, Wat Pho (Wat Phra Chetuphon) by Aey Srirath Somsawat, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mont St Michel,France*

Ambiance by Ludovic Lagadec, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

NYc by - Lubbock -, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva ,Switzerland*

My Lovely Geneva - Christmas decorations - Pont de la Machine - Created by Mourka Glogowski - D85_0053 b&w by Marcio Joaquim Carvalho de Jesus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
0225-1 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Palamos,Spain*

Palm Trees-BP83173bw by Rob Blok, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mumbai,India*

Hotel TajMahal...On a lazy December... by Debmalya Mukherjee, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa-66 by José Manuel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Lines by fleetingpix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Out of Bottle Experience by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Time by Franck Blondin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milán by David Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_2167.jpg by Fabian Michelangeli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
The Mooring by Fabrizio Soletta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Walk by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina Mosque by steve jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budai Rakpark by Michael Watts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A Coruña, Spain*


Parroquia de San Pedro de Mezonzo, A Coruña, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Porto, Portugal*


_OPO8592-2 by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dordrecht, Netherlands*


Het Hemelbed by Michael Staats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
2016 Belo Horizonte by Carlos Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
city life by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Enlightened by Clare White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Pješaci by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
City by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, France by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens art by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
image by Luis Iturmendi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chernivtsi, Ukraine*
IMG_6174_bw by Andrei CV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Luxembourg*
Golden Tree by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Man on golden ball by Jakob Wetterling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava Centro by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_6507 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IKEX4039 by Isaac Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
New Walterdale Bridge by Chris Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Visible Devenir by Esther García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Omaha (Nebraska), U.S.A.*
Omaha by David Spaulding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
DSCF0667 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Blooming Night by Hans-Wolfgang Hawerkamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Sharq City Skyline at Night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Friday Men by Barry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Dark Geneva by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mississauga, Canada*
Mississauga by Kevin Cabral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Cosmopolitan Quellenplatz by Scotty H.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
_LRB0294-HDR.jpg by Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
PA310188 by ADAM ROCHESTER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago fogged in Explore #23 6-19-2019 - Chicago IL by Meridith112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-32-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
rain drops by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Nobody here by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Prague*

.:Attack!:. by Jens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Heisenberg Lake,Iceland*

'Heisenberg Lake' by Jens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow,Scotland*

Selective Colour - Glasgow by Duncan McCall, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London Underground*

Crawl Space by Mark Cornick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

Pier 17 NYC by Jack, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Godafoss,Iceland*

Godafoss in black and white by Ramón M. Covelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manhattan Night Skyline*

Manhattan Night Skyline by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam Canal*

Amsterdam Canal Black And White by Robin Taylor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_4957 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Bachir Badaoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyline by Martin Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
An eternel view by Kennet Björkman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
*Dante* by Marco Fanchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 32 à Paris-22 juin 2019 (344) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Amidst - London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Morning Rush Hour on the Grand Canal by Sharon Verkuilen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Conversation à deux roues by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Expanding Skyline, Dubai by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night by sjtr1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
sarajevo rose by andrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Urbino, Italy*
_DSC0001 by Stefanos Antoniadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles Backdrop by Roman Padilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
City Architecture by Vyacheslav Vetrych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
"Macau wandering" by Valéry Grancher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
Innsbruck by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Untitled by erispoes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
City Life-55 by Antonella Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Untitled by frez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
The Mandarin Oriental, Monochrome by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Lex White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street Hoovering by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
North of Madrid Skyline (Ref: 0626) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
108_Prag by Ulrik Christiansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil. by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
HDR of NYC Skyline by William Crew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
007_2014_02_22-23 Paris_220214.jpg by VINCENT BOREL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Upload by Dom Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Trois nouvelles vues de Venise de la lagune avec un peu de ciel I/III : en partant de San Servolo, les toits de l'église San Giorgio Maggiore, son campanile et celui de San Marco... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
bokeh bridge by plexus solaris, on Flickr


----------



## kutchrannutsav

deleted


----------



## christos-greece

*Tampa, U.S.A.*
covadonga by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
20181030_152108 by Nicki Burns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Peru*


Highlanders - Explore by Tuan(minus6), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*France*


Antique Café by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pontevedra, Galicia, Spain*


Street, Pontevedra, Galicia, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Heusden, Noord-Brabant, Nederland*


Sigaretten by Michael Staats, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Graz, Austria*


Basilica Maria Trost by wketsch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Freudenberg. Germany*


Freudenberg by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Navacerrada, Spain*


Navacerrada. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place*


Tranquilité by eve ferra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London*


London ( 9 ) by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Bowes Bridge*


Bowes Bridge in monochrome by ian whitehead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
..lights up.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
casual shopping by lukas.wdk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160702_0801 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Very urban people "running lunch" by Roger Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Skyscraper by david watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de Açúcar - Pan di Zucchero by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A0011607-3 by roger janssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by denis legendre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Battersea, Drama Added by Christian Leyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto Bridge by Quinn Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
MALTA_IR-104 by pater68, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by vincent forges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Blackness, Scotland*

Blackness Castle Pier #1 by Gavin Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Before the rain II by Enrique Mesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

On the road 2 by Henry Oude Egberink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Reflection*

Opactwo Cystersów w Lubiążu Pentax Lx /Super Takumar 35mm f/3.5 Multiekspozycja na Rollei RPX 100 / Rodinal 1+50, 21'C, 16 min /v370 by Przemysław G., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Notre Dame,Paris*

paris ... by andrea linss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Australia*

Fremantle 008 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano Pride 2019*

Milano Pride 2019 07 by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Anacortes,Washington State*

2019-06-29 Abandoned in Anacortes (B&W) (02) (2048x1024) by -jon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Snagboat Heritage Center,San Juan Islands*

2019-06-21 W.T. Preston (B&W) (1024x680) by -jon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zakynthos,Greece*

Shipwreck by Konstantinos Mantidis, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios

*Madrid*


Plaza de la Villa, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/album/30367/


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Girl, Hongkou, Shanghai by Itsuki WANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Palace Square by jann3_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
3736 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Leigh Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Crossing #3 by Pedro Borges Cali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Gente en tránsito by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6118 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Alexanderplatz in red black and white by cotrog81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
DSC04670 by Wes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
17.08.2017 Barcelona by Csaba Lehel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Il Duomo de Milano in bianco e nero by Niclas Matt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris_Arc DeTriomphe_A_BW by Grant Cline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Worker by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Crowd in Venice - Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mdina, Malta*
old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Urban candid. (35mm) by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Chain Bridge in night by Pramod Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Panorama of Northern Pearl River New Town by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Protesta by Quino AL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
836 copie - Bénidorm (Spain) by Daniel sanvoisin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
. by Domagoj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul by mr.deep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Santorini Greece by Kevin Kretschmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
ognuno col suo viaggio, ognuno diverso [explored] by Diego Fornero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Umbrella Revolution by Alan 區建忠, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Hello night～ by pei tian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Winter sunseT - [Everyone is at home] by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv by yusii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
p by evaristo33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw by catia valente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Waterfront - Wellington by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Layers by Marwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Elburg, Holland*
Elburg by Dwayne Maikel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cappadocia, Turkey*
DSC_0455 by nitinb2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
paseando por Madrid by Beatriz Orduña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC by Elvira Cabas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
toronto by RED_eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Asheville (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Asheville North Carolina by Jeff Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Yes, sure. by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
ATM 1813 by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
DSC_0535 by Dima Malenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Kölner Dom by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester by Steve Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Firenze and the Arno by Photos By Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble by Cavafis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva Lake 15 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
B&W DSC_2397 by Giovanni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Untitled by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore by Nathan Chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Streets #chicago by Raul Barrios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
kitsune in dubai by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMGP8778 by Richard Varvel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
EIFFEL 6 BLACK AND WHITE by Matthew Lowe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Polo Club-6 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Side Court of the Castle _3359 by Howard Koons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
** by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A yoga pose. by Jean Xu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
BAnQ Grande Bibliothèque Top Level B&W (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Port by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
"Depende... ¿de qué depende? De según como se mire, todo depende…" by Pez Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_9493 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall by Rob Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-253 by D B Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
-Milan Downtown- by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 33 à Paris-29 juin 2019 (613) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
a resulute woman by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Art by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Tour de France | Emanuel Buchmann by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Hungary 2017 by Dominika Hegykoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monte Carlos by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_4448-2 by LaManuPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Brandenburg Gate by Tarso Bessa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Épernay, France*
Epernay by saintmalojmgphotos&sports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
La Garonne au Pont Neuf à Toulouse (France) by Guy Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
UBS Bank Building, Bahnhofplatz, Lucerne, Switzerland by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sheffield, U.K.*
Lady's Bridge by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Park - Jay Pritzker Pavilion Chicago IL by Meridith112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
IMG_0098 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Empty place 1 (Mairie de Paris) by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Petit Pont by Ambre ARV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A sprout of life in a bad year by Kevin Ronson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*North Carolina*


June 19 by Holden Richards, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Peru*


Canon del Colca. 2019 by Tuan(minus6), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Porto, Portugal*


Ponte de D. Luís I (Porto) (EXPLORE) by Thierry LARERE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New York City*


New York City ( 42 ) by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hamburg, Germany*


Flickr 20190328 1 by Timo Bohnenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sunset*


Sunset with no colours by Luca Zagolin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Washington DC*


US Capitol and Bartholdi Fountain by John Goucher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Gjirocastra, Albania*


Por las calles de Gjirocastra by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Livonia, Michigan*


20190629 073bb by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Athens, Greece*


The Temple of Olympian Zeus - Athens by G Illary, on Flickr


----------



## mohdrizwan99

*Black and White Rose*









This is a picture i have seen sparks me, i love this and it is awesome.
Photo Credit: Jack Hawley
The best thing in this image is even without any color the rose looks beautiful, that means the natural creation is awesome, everything it creates is brilliant. 
Company Formation in Dubai


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

Dramatic Angle by Lazy Pixel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*La defense,Paris*

Lines by Lazy Pixel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bretagne*

TERENEZ by C-Jacques Quintric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Château. by Patrick Leveque, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna,Austria*

built on stilts by Rainer Ralph, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisboa*

Work by Paulo Reis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Strausberger Platz,Berlin*

Strausberger Platz by Oliver Glub, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago, IL, USA*

Sunbathing by ancientlives, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cloud Gate Nights,Chicago*

Cloud Gate Nights by JamesAnok || ThetaState, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

State Street by Brian Crawford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

immeuble en mouvement by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco*

Skylines by Stacey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bricktown, Detroit, Michigan*

Jefferson Ave BW by Daniel L, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

in the mirror IIX by Kai-Uwe Klauss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marina Bay, Singapore*

Conservatories at night by Giles McGarry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oslo, Norway*

Operaen by Dominik Jaeck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bygholm Vejle, Denmark*

Windfarm by Thorsten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Sin título by Pino Respiro67, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Forest Park in Saint Louis,Missouri,USA*

Jewel Box by Errol Sandler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bayern,Germany*

DSC04763 sw by Michael Gschwind, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint-Petersburg,Russia*

Water Trip by Vladimir Tro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bergamo,Italy*

Belfries, towers and domes by Mario Ottaviani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow,Russia*

DR151004_1703D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Miguel de Allende,Mexico*

Lady & Propane Truck - San Miguel de Allende by Cliff Brane, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lyme Regis, Dorset,England*

Enjoying The Sun by Roger Marks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Aircraft*

B17 Duxford IWM by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Northern Virginia,USA*

Spring Blossoms at Amtrak by pjpink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

Urban Morning by pjpink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Krasnoyarsk city street,Siberia*

Krasnoyarsk city street by man_from_siberia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

Urban Branches by pjpink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seacliff, California, United States*

Palo Alto ship wreck by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Anvers,Belgium*

Isabelle BW by Jacques Delaire, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valparaiso,Chile*

Instrocpección Urbana by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ireland*

The Beaufort Bar - with its 400 Whiskeys on their shelf by rgiw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown New Orleans, Louisiana, USA*

Downtown New Orleans, Louisiana, USA by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tiger on alert*

On alert by Nuno Ferreira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Parma,Italy*

Verso la stanza della Badessa by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin*

24 by Doktor Waumiau, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vendome,France*

La Porte Saint Georges by Steve Barowik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

biking with birds by frax[be], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

Sin título by Dominic Hains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Non à l'abus des animaux-Images de la France rurale by El Chino Valverde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Quebec*

Sin título by Dominic Hains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

Quartier des spectacles by Dominic Hains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Porto,Portugal*

The docks at night by Danilo Colombo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cat*

Mercure by Anthony COOLS, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Palm of Suntec City by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Visitors by Cedric Favero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
5_DSC9405 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
18-325 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Night Moves by david watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
No stars tonight by Antoine Beauvillain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Entrance to the Souq by chloesayerspictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2494 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
7xi-0701-004 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Ferry Terminal Near Wall Street by Bud Ellison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich Old Town by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz Altstadt by Jochen Lorenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Politie Rotterdam Team verkeer Audi A6 Avant by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Bike-Share 190128 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Última Mirada by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Colourless World by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by easyroute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Boa Noite by Darryl Bond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Macau by doctorho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong - Mong Kok by Paolo Battirossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
DSCF0776 by nick wen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*
Historic Valencia Skyline (Mercado Central Area) Monochrome (Olympus OM-D EM5-II & M.Zuiko 9-18mm Wide Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
First Friday by Johnny Silvercloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Acapulco, Mexico*
Untitled by Eirwin Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi minh city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
The Tiber river in Rome and the Ponte Vittorio Emanuelle bridge. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
20062019-DSCF4893 by steph-55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Chinatown by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver red car by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
NagoyaSakae100210h by FJK80046, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Elevador da Bica by Alex Saetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Old Kharkov. Ukraine by Igor Nayda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Malaga by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Shot tower - Black White & Blue by John Dalkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angkor, Cambodia*
Cambodge - Angkor by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street Scene in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Thu Khoa Huan Street by Skinner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
The photographer by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The time when Time stops. by Besara Ibraj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Veaux by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Untitled by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney in Black & White by Bianca van de Water, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
LEGOLAND by Vinz MARTINI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oradea, Romania*
ZSJ_8711 by Negyedes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Into The Central - Central, Hong Kong by dlau Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Russia, Moscow by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In the window by Mi-Fo-to, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Intendant by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Twist by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Vajdahunyad Castle by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bergamo,Italy*

A black and white cityscape by Mario Ottaviani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

New York in black and white by Sergey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Empire State Building,NYC*

It's all black and white by Dominic Deeble, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels,Belgium*

Brussels in Black and White by Raphael Dropsy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manhattan*

Manhattan in Black and White by Jonathan Nolasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Algiers city*

Algiers city in Black and White by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia city skyline*

Philadelphia city skyline with Ben Franklin pedestrian walkway black and white infrared by Andrew Antipin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

black and white mtl by Domingo Ramos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

An afternoon. In Black and White. by Abdulrahman AlZe3bi., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver*

Eastward rooftop view in Vancouver, black and white by Aaron Bastin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne Reflections*

Black and White Melbourne Reflections by Wolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lynn Harbour, Massachusetts.*

Distant by Jacob Webb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Metro Center tube station, Washington DC*

Metro Center tube station, Washington DC メトロ・センター地下鉄駅、ワシントンD.C. by Matthew S, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Untitled #064 by Never Edit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

The Center of Attention - Il centro dell'attenzione by Fra Coraggio, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome Dubai Cityscape by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
fireworks_Budapest by Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Adalar, Eskişehir,Turkey*

Street musician by Alpha Bravo Charlie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Naples,Italy*

Welcome to Naples by Ermanno Albano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

2019-07-16_08-38-22 by Jørn Skov Hansen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Checking my phone by Michael Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

What you looking at.... by Michael Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ottawa, Canada*

Architectural # 2 # 76 ... (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hot dogs*

Summerscape 2019 # 19 ... (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow,Scotland*

Metallic animal by GJ Duncan Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rio de Janeiro,Brazil*

IMG_4788 by Márcio Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Singapore*

1-1003071 by Jeffrey (Y.C) Huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streets of Beijing*

Walker from the past by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Galicia,Spain*

Express by Carty Por, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano,Italy*

[milano] by André Gonçalves, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

cityscape by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pekin,China*

May by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow,Russia*

4_DSC7113 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Washington D.C*

The Cairo by Rex Block, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Prague City*

Praha by Roger Gazineu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Finland*

Soccer by Mico Siren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chambery,France*

Court by FujiYako, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0716D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungsgatan, Stockholm by Eric Lemonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro callao by Alvaro Soriano Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Syndey Opera House and Skyline. by Michael Dubinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
love that goes around by Cansu Ozaltun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 / Lagoon. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Opportunity by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Fighting the gloom by Michael Hitchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
20190412_F0001: Lime E-bikes on the roads by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Butterfly Residential, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The night of shanghai.. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Avenue de Tervueren by Eivind Sandstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina 4 by Jelle Teusink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
bokeh bridge by plexus solaris, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Luna Park, Sydney, NSW, Australia*

Sydney by William Thoo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo*

Sin título by ken's style 1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Greece*

Eretteo 3 by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marseille, France*

Scène crue by ZEK ZUHMHA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

S.O.S boat ready to sail by Mario Ottaviani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Compass*

Kompass sd by Stef Stef, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tuxtepec, Oaxaca,Mexico*

Brandio by Marcos Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vietnam*

Relax by Phạm Hồ Thanh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sibiu, Romania*

Upstairs by Carlos Casela, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
truss bridge by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
you go to work, we drink beer by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City no. 23 (30 March 2019) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via, Madrid by J Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
front row by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Lucerne - Chapel Bridge_12 by Elcoate Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*
C9 - On the road, Cambodia by Kirsty Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Morella, Spain*
Untitled by Iris France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
2016 Nice by J H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Straight forward by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
looks like metal maze by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carcassonne, France*
Blue Pigeons by Mathieu Carbou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
mironosinskaya by Brigadire AK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Fishermen by John Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Passerelle St Georges. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Syntagma by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
DSC_0526 by Dima Malenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
UTS Alumni Green by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Pink by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trogir, Croatia*
Trogir by Josef Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Geneva cityscape by Pierre Yves Cugni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool Skyline 3 by Kevin Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Olsztyn, Poland*
imgp023 by Michał Dębiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Park - Jay Pritzker Pavilion Chicago IL by Meridith112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
FOGGY DAY by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai. by giuseppe cristofalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Love Locks | Paris France by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Louvre by kikevist thierry, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan

* Mount Cook Mountain. New Zealand*

Aoraki / Mount Cook Mountain. New Zealand by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*

Le pas de côté by photos&mots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Waiting by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by greysonh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Frunzenskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
_DSF0766.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
MAY_1928_00036_B&W by Roy Curtis, Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Tom Lane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6089 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Peace by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSCF3490.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Focus by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Bar Brera - Milano by Enrico Nocito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_Gilets_Jaunes_14 juillet 2019_ Paris (512) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Escape Underground by safc1965, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
img005-Edit.jpg by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe Barbé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Color explosion by Victor Prey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_6463 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucaramanga, Colombia*
Untitled by Mateo Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Project:1867 - Stony Monday Riot by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow-city. Morning by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore night skyline, Singapore*
Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
Muscat/Oman/April/2016 by avi_ctg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Untitled by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Foix, France*
Chateau de Foix by Joël MONTEILLET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cardiff, U.K.*
Image 5 by terrible_volk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fresno (California), U.S.A.*
The Reasons That I Can't Stay by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Spezia, Italy*
La Spezia by Onur Türkölmez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Allee of lights by cotrog81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
323:365 Low Clouds by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hong Kong*


Victoria Harbour in Hong Kong by Michael Swingler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Colmenar del Arroyo, Madrid, Spain*


Colmenar del Arroyo, puente del Caño. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Umbria, Italy*


paesaggio in chiaroscuro by le foto del geometra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place *


^ WALKING UP... ^ by greg Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Trogir, Croatia*


Trogir..Croazia by Stefano marini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Dooley, Montana*


Last Day in Dooley by Flint Roads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Neubrücke, Germany*


Ritibrigga Neubrück by Arthur Heinzmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Magic night in Amsterdam by paola('s) view-box, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tramspotting by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Facing the world alone. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl posing for another photographer in Stockholm, Sweden 14/11 2014. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid's Times Square by Andrey Isakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
It's a long way to the top if you want to Rock n Roll 200.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge in Snow by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Ukrainian Railways*









https://photographers.ua/VasiliyVasyuk/


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_Gilets_Jaunes_20 juillet 2019_ Paris (045) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_Gilets_Jaunes_20 juillet 2019_ Paris (229) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Andrew de Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Andrew de Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
145b by Jiří Kocich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Dockyard Workshops by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Beyond Space. Beyond Time by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scotland*

Easy Rider by Tom McPherson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tribeca, New York*

need art? by Luigi Granata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

2019-07-07_19-15-59_104 by Maxim Basov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Warsaw,Poland*

Sin título by Magdalena Roeseler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Strasbourg Street,France*

Strasbourg Street Black&White XXV-13.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
After the rain by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

2019-07-07_19-12-06_100 by Maxim Basov, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP by Aldimar Batso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Railway Central by Helena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"Past" and "future" by Victor Henrique Rodrigues Jerônymo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6533 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin-Treptower Hafen by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Street walk session 6-27-2016 pic14 by Frank G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Noi week end a Milano by Stefano Pogliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_Gilets_Jaunes_20 juillet 2019_ Paris (271) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy, 2001 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Sta. Venera Old Church Celebration. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Le saut - The jump by Pascal Franche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome Dubai Cityscape by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

#090 by Andreas Bross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Medellin,Antioquia*

#043 by Andreas Bross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tulsa,Oklahoma*

looking up - Tulsa OK by t55z, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin,Germany*

Berlin Ostkreuz by dree dethuin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*California*

Nature’s End; Man’s Road Forward by World-viewer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Venise en noir et blanc by sylvie trajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

The Looming Towers by Chris Goodacre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hampton Court,London*

Tree Men. by James Burke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bircham Mill,Norfolk*

Storm clouds over Bircham Mill. by "DavidJHiom", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Sur le pont by bruno campion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Netherlands*

Vlasmarkt by Peer Heesterbeek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow*

L1002078 by Oleg Kurepin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Audubon Sculpture Project, New York City*

If it looks like a duck... by Albyn Davis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

board up by Dean Forbes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Mais les petites roues avaient été intentionnellement retirées.... / They didn't put training wheels on the bike deliberately! by vedebe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*India*

Street photography by Amber visions, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philippines*

Fresh coconuts by Brian Evans, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

Coming and Going 01 by byronv2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne Streets*

Tram Lane by Andrew Wilson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Barclay’s building Tradeston Glasgow Scotland by alistair, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Quebec, Canada*

Metis Garden, Grand-Métis, Quebec, Canada by Alain Girard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

sold out by Dean Forbes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Out On The Street by Cycling-Road-Hog, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hofmatt Street, Zermatt, Switzerland*

Cycle off by Yukihiro Yamashita, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Kobe Streets by Jorge Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Street photo à Lisbonne by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
through the snow by Brigadire AK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Khalid Hameed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
DSCF0786 by nick wen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong nights by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
|||o||| by Heinrich Plum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perpignan, France*
Perpignan sous le soleil by Martial Soula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Black & White street in Indonesia by ardiandwinanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Walking The Line by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by FarbenfroheWunderwelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Quartier de la Martinière. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Parnassos mountain, Greece*
Parnassos, 2017 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Ich bin ein Ducatist, was fahr ich für ein Mist! by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Black and white in B&W - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Entre sombras by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
06-29-1953_11639 Vrouw op fiets met kind in rugzak by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Grottes, Geneva, Switzerland by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh*

Open Streets, Edinburgh. by Alan Gardner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris 13h06 by franck mory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Sisters by Ali_Lapointe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Switzerland*

Up by Petia Balabanova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow,Scotland*

Solas by Stephen Cosh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taipei 101*

Taipei 101 by K.H. Yeh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Antwerpen,Belgium*

Antwerpen by Cor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Contre-sens / Wrong way by vedebe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*India*

Street photography by Amber visions, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
#travel #mono by I m Peace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Sunset at Monterrey by Mario Manzano-Camarillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Thunderstorm is near. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ÁNGEL URBANO by Miguel Tejada-Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
The Ledge by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
(null) title by Conrad Ciobanica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Tom Lane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6591 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSC_5279.jpg by Fabian Michelangeli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Don't Block the Box by Jesse Kline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb 0802 Film021 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Souvenir photo by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_Gilets_Jaunes_20 juillet 2019_ Paris (305) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street, London UK by Stephen Salisbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
#PleaseTalkToMe by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
bokeh bridge by plexus solaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
DSC_1984 by Sayed Elnassag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Black & White Pony Tail 36-100 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Parque de las Palomas - Pigeon Park, Old San Juan, Puerto Rico by Steven Hromnak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Chisinau train station by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Praktika2023.jpg by Iain Compton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
muharaq bay by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Free help. by Snap Off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rochester (New York), U.S.A.*
Holding The Colors of Winter by Zak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lubeck, Germany*
Lion of Lübeck by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Untitled by V. Thècle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rambouillet, France*
France - Yvelines - Rambouillet - Le bassin du château by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Murcia, Spain*
Detail in Águilas, Murcia, Spain by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
สถานีสะพานตากสิน by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hokkaido,Japan*

Adventure by Quince_tan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Urban Jungle by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Fortress Hil, Hong Kong. by Wong Chung Yin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Moscow,Russia*

DR160302_0895D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
'Ice'olated Bench {Explored} by Garry9600, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hakodate City,Japan*

Hakodate City Tram by Anthony Chan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Royal Palace up there by Solis Invicti, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Reflections in water 0098 by Xerardo., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
Untitled by Hernan Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boardwalk midtown west Manhattan, NYC*

Boardwalk midtown west Manhattan, NYC, 2019 by Eric Castro, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
Medellín Supermoon by Hernan Soberon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Chinese Lanterns(Edit of an old photo of mine) by Lukas Matheou, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Argentina*

Un jardín en el autobús by eduardo vazquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Parti by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Don't Talk To Me ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zaragoza,Spain*

Sun...., a lot! by Fencejo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Fountain, Geneva by CINDY ZURCHER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Tall Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Anonymous by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Carriage by Karel Macalik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montpellier, Hérault, France*

Cerné by Julien Coudsi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Northumberland , UK*

Holy Island . by wayman, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Love Locks | Paris France by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spain*

Sin título by Fernando García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marseille*

- by txmx 2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marseille*

- by txmx 2, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich*

. by Michi H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*England*

It does not work without the diligent helpers by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Stockholm*

Stockholms Walkways (Darling) by frantisim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Birmingham, England*

One of the Family by Jason Hood, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow, Scotland*

He Who Dares, Wins by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*N Y C*

Bedford Park Blvd...Meanwhile, she texting to her boyfriend until the tren arrives. by Neury Luciano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pisa,Italy*

Pisa by G. B., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
woman and Acqua Alta Piazza San Marco by sylvie trajan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tuscany,Italy*

Chianciano Terme by Bernhardt Franz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Portale e Fregio.jpg by Simone Lucchesi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baltimore*

Swing Mary swing by photography_isn't_terrorism, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Skatepark des Ursulines ( Bruxelles ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zurich*

23404345 by Ricardo Gomez A, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sur les rails à Dubaî by Paul PORRAL, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sheffield Yorkshire*

Sheffield Yorkshire by Peter Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

Love at first sight by Daniel Lerps, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

. by Michi H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Triathlon Marseille*

It's so hard...I want the finish line by Eric-G-B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Confidenze nella nebbia by Daniele Marzocchi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

Bianconero by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Do You Need Coffee? by Cycling-Road-Hog, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Subic, Zambales, Philippines*

Looming rain clouds by rexfoto54, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

OKSF 320 by Oliver Klas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wien,Austria*

Wien by Roger Gazineu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Théâtre d'Aix-la-Chapelle by Lцdо\/іс M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sao Paulo,Brazil*

I'm watching you... by Cristine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Marina Bay,Singapore*

Relaxed weekend by Thanathip Moolvong, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam,Netherlands*

Amsterdam street scene by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

Edinburgh street scene by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne,Australia*

Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cairo,Egypt*

Al Azhar by J Abadie, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai,UAE*

The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

ISTIKLAL STREET by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

The Bundt at night by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha - Qatar*

Qatar National Day 18-Dec-2016 by Mohammed Qamheya, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lübeck;Germany*

Rathaus / Town hall, Lübeck (Germany) by Herbert Plagge, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisboa .Portugal*

Praça do Rossio, Lisboa (Portugal) by Herbert Plagge, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint Malo.France*

L'homme pressé ! by Bertrand DOREL, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Festival Folk XXIX-Roba Estesa 160212 (27) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva,Switzerland*

BFM - Bâtiment des Forces Motrices B&W - Genève D75_7249_2 by Marcio Joaquim Carvalho de Jesus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Place de la République by bruno campion, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_1177D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la Independencia B/N by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Railway Station - Washington*

Railway Station - Washington by Arin Hakopian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

Der Sonne entgegen... by Hans_59, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
FUJI ACROS 100 (34) by Eric Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Bridge at the night by Amy Charlize, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
In the air by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Svenska by pczampiel95, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
JAPPANESE by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour Bridge nestled below the ANZAC Bridge by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha_CityTour_021 by Lucio Di Giovannantonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Cerimònia inaugural dels II Jocs esportius de la gent gran d'Andorra.16-06-2019 by Govern d'Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Caro Rolando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 37 à Paris-27 juillet 2019 (131) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Red Bikes For Hire by Kev Walker ¦ Thank You 4 Comments n Faves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Attention, Low Bridge by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Market Brussels #5 by Rasa Alksnyte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Jip Snoek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Granada, Spain*
#spain #spain #blackwhite #iphone6 #iphone #granada #landscapephotography #landscape #travelphotography #travel #history by bwvscolours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ribfest June 23 2019 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Flagstaff (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Bright steel by John Parrish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Si B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
長崎ランタンフェスティバル by Yuri Tanigawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coco Cay, Bahamas*
Coco Cay, Bahamas. by RViana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cochabamba, Bolibia*
Urban Souls Series (9) #cochabamba #bolivia #tv_streetlife #photobilpoint #streetphotographers by Raul Barrios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
~ by timmytimtim75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Spokane (Washington), U.S.A.*
Lower falls and Post Street Substation by vmf-214, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
people carriage by Gert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
One morning.....  by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Linnahall and Tallinn Balloon by Sable, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Bridge by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Katowice, Poland*
Footbridge by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A View to Die For by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Under the bridge by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Wells,London*

Wet day at The Wells by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taiwan*

R0002690 by jason5lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sabah Malaysia*

Kota Kinabalu - Sabah Malaysia by Patrick Kreling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salzburg*

Salzburg by Roger Gazineu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Water Games*

Water Games - Giochi d'acqua by Fra Coraggio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nederland*

lines by Rien van Voorst, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Leadenhall Street, City Of London*

These City Streets by John Kortland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Museum*

DGH MC6 by domingo garcia hervias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gran Canaria,Spain*

Black raptor by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Newcastle Upon Tyne,UK*

Newcastle Upon Tyne . by wayman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow,Scotland*

The Weather Forecast by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Tierra de Lideres 2017 MTY MX by Angel Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Polo Club-6 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2019-06-08-0020 by Yuriy Nezdoiminoga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (227) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
_DSF5505-2.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
waiting for change by emiliakrolik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Tom Lane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6089 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Katherine Mallon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Carrer de Milans by franck robinet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Cordusio, Milano by Niek Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 37 à Paris-27 juillet 2019 (318) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
City Lines by Tawny042, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
_DSC6575 1920 by sylvie trajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta*
Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS & THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0373-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest city night by foie gras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
20150413VFP_BW by tpeters2600, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa, Canada by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chennai, India*
At home by Naren V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jounieh, Lebanon*
Kaslik by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Giza, Egypt*

Great pyramid of Giza, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Savinien, France*

L'église Sainte-Marie de l'Assomption by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Galway, Ireland*
Stop! In the Name of Love by Alan Travers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
SRH-Tower Heidelberg by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
StreetlightS by fotobutze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Krakow street art by Andrew Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Encounters. by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Infinity by Nicolas Gayraud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Girls by Hans Põldoja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Street playground in Rotterdam by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
One By One by Aldo Pena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
DSC06089 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Brother Earth by sinkdd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon Tram by Marvin Bernemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Coco Taxi by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm Beach Life. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sweden / Stockholm by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
I005345 NB by BLEUnord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
azsf 7209 by Mark Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
tung hai night market by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_6721 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Untitled by Fred Abery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Loch, Göschenen, Uri, Switzerland*


Pont du Diable et gorges des Schöllenen by Alexandre Gilgen, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Nadal en BCN 181207 (26) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne,Australia*

Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Houston ,USA*

Hermann Memorial by Saif A. Hanoon, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Tower Bridge ..!! by Hussain Ashoor, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha,Qatar*

MUSEUM OF ISLAMIC ART by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt , Germany*

Alte Oper, Frankfurt am Main (Germany) by Herbert Plagge, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

BCN variada (25) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva,Switzerland*

Geneva Lake Front b&w- D75_7185 by Marcio Joaquim Carvalho de Jesus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ontario , Canada*

Almonte Water Falls ...; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisboa 2018-29 by José Manuel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

St Sulpice square by Franck Blondin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
18990017 by Arnas Balčiūnas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drf0124 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Infrared over Alameda by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_5314 by Caitlin Hoesly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague, Czech Republic by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
af1308_9283 by Adriana Füchter - Adriana Fuchter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by steve edreff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel by Humberto Alonzo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Worry Dolls Nashville Nights Under the Bridge Chelsea February 2019 by Kevin Oakhill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza S.Marco by Mise.en. Abyme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Kevin Van den Panhuyzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0062 copy by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pescocostanza,Italy*

Church Door by Scrufftie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography *

Test Laowa 15mm f/2 FE Zero-D by Sylvester Supertramp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bath - Street Life-UK*

K1-030819-04 by Steve Chasey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turkey*

sahip bw by yasar metin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Indiana*

Abandoned Methodist Church by John Young, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Panoramic view of Budapest*

Panoramic view of Budapest by Víctor José Serrano López, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lindau,Germany*

Bodensee / Lindau / Hafen / Regentag by Heidrun, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nevada*

Tubing by Bailiwick Studios, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Competitive Sport*

Fighting For the Lead by Christine Willis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Eastland, Kentucky*

Vintage Chevrolet Corvette by JuanJ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Switzerland*

00402-2: Castasegna, der Kirchturm von Santa Trinità , Bergell by Urban Uebelhart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wasserburg,Germany*

Bodensee / Wasserburg / Niedrigwasser by Heidrun, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santiago de Chile*

Waiting for the metro...... by Jimmy FANG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lublin*

Lublin by Sabina Szkarłat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dresden,Germany*

Schloss Eckberg by jackjohn5, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street of Hanoi*

Street of Hanoi by Wilson Chong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vietnam*

Hiding inside the shop by Wilson Chong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

Two men by Reiko kiri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels*

Gare du Nord ( Bruxelles ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Collection*

Sin título by Feininger's Cat (Thanks for 1.2 million views!), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Louvre,Paris*

Effet de la canicule by Eric Petit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

Sin título by Fernando García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Reductions by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Serre Chevalier,France*

Symétrie-Opposition by Aurelien Chevalier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Duisburg,Germany*

Duisburg by Bernhardt Franz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich,Germany*

Run away by Pawel Oleksy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

_*Moscow*_

DRD160502_0709 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin Architektur*

James-Simon-Galerie by Wolfgang Friedler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Washington D.C*

DC by Niels Hanssens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Calais,France*

2019 07 22 Weitblick by Hrn. Poshor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Near City Hall in Philadelphia*

15th Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisbon, Portugal by James Wei, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Grandi Navi a Venezia by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Leonard Rachita Sannat Gozo Malta 2016 by Leonard Rachita travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2016 . BaWaZun ¬ 20160521.0457 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Festival LLUM BCN 2019 (4) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne ,Australia*

No one is around... by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London - UK*

The Shard in monochrome by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam,Netherlands*

Rainy day in Amsterdam by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha,Qatar*

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Manchester,England*

One Angel Square by Ivor Josephson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha,Qatar*

QANAT QUARTIER by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

d a n s l a r u e by gaia.rampon, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oslo.Norway*

urban architecture 2 by EllaH52, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Malaga ,Spain*

Modern architecture, Malaga (Spain) by Herbert Plagge, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Milan,Italy*

Milan Evening by Joe Chapman, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vila Nova de Gaia,Portugal. *

Fishing port of Afurada by Eduardo Vales, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Varis 319 BCN by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cochem, Germany*

Moselbrücke / Moselle bridge, Cochem (Germany) by Herbert Plagge, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai ,China*

Shanghai - Marriott at Tomorrow Square by pict100, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
waiting for change by emiliakrolik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Barajas Airport 4 by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Friends by amateuraustralian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra's cat and Kitties, Andorra*
Desconfiats... by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Botafogo by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
We Are Fashion by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Sena by David Cucalón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London's Grand Designs by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
momenti veneziani by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2015-02-07_14-08-15_ILCE-6000_DSC04298 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bandar Lampung, Indonesia*
Bandar Lampung (309) by Album Keluarga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bank Street Rider by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Walk by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*A Coruña, Spain*

Parroquia de San Pedro de Mezonzo, A Coruña, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cefalù, Italy*

Cefalù by Stefano Biserni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Centro de Convencoes Ulysses Guimaraes by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Spokane (Washington), U.S.A.*
John Deere Planter by Photos By Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antananarivo, Madagascar*
* by bernard wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Rijeka by Joshua Köb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
martini love by t.basel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pula, Croatia*
Kongres bogoslova (Pula, 30.04.-01-05.2016.)-60 by Bogoslovi Zagreb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Morzine, France*
Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Scatti sotto le fontane... by Pier Romano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bitola, North Macedonia*
Bitola by adrian.lui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Portrait session... by Moe Asrar Canada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
L1010214 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
IMG_3850_ra by froetter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Kop van Zuid by Ronald Bruijniks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190517 HP5 F6 26 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
house by Juanjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Khalid Hameed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Urb10 D700_352 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Terreiro do Paço by Luis Sousa Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Tram Lane by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Langkawi, Malaysia*
Langkawi by Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hilo, Hawaii (Big island)*
Hilo Bay Turtle Isle BW by Eric Tessmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shooting in Jing'an by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Line up by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
The Castle And The Beach by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Least We Forget (2) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Bridge by Alyona Milzidinova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grand Canyon (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Cape Royal by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
saigon by wolfgang josten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
Le bonze by Seb alessandroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City of Color by Jesus Curiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
On the streets of Zagreb by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
sea by umut koruyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
DSC_7285 by Laurent Benoit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
athens by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Bestiuari 2019-04-06 (15) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm,Sweden*

Snowy night in Stockholm by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne,Australia*

Urban Melbourne by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

New York by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha,Qatar*

Sans titre by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

Shanghai in monochrome by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cordoba ,Spain*

Puente Romano, Cordoba (Spain) by Herbert Plagge, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Festival LLUM BCN 2019 (8) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bai Dinh,Viêtnam*

Stone Turtle by Ngọc Sơn, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mumbai,India*

Morning cab by Debmalya Mukherjee, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Pont Alexandre III by Franck Blondin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Bangkok, en Thailand*

ICON SIAM & Saphan Taksin by Ketsada UNs, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville,spain*

Frente al Alcázar de Sevilla. by Belano., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Rogers Place in Edmonton by Robert Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Lille / Rijssel / France 2017 by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
Magic happens in the dark by aria ebadi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Riyadh Towers by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA. 2015 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra La Vella by Tony Felgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
308-Hong_Kong by Piotr Zgliczynski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Ningxia Nightmarket by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Snapshot, Kaohsiung, Taiwan, 隨拍, 高雄, 台灣 by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
\\\ by Leonid Zvegintsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Three friends walking together by Marek Szucs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Skyline at night by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
-Milan Downtown- by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Andreas Scharr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Pause Major by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
fenêtres by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo - Brazil by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Top of the City by Kristina Leszczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Bridge at Salford quays by Horace Goodenough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1000978 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Lucerne, Switzerland by Alessandro Caneve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Silver-series-zgz by Nolan Russ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Railways and clouds... by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Intersection #seemydoha #seemycity #chevyqatar #qatarism #doha #qatargram #fotografia #vsco #architecture #fotografiaunited #seemydoha2016 by Jethro Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai. by giuseppe cristofalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
In love with Paris ... by Hobbybilder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hotel De Ville by Eyal Peleg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Let's go for adventure ! by Am' Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Night by Matteo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rouen,France*

Intermède en noir et blanc : un tir sur une autre bande, beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose, mais faire ce tir m'a plus... by Stéphane Désiré, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo, Japan*

light and darkness by Stefan Speidel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sunshine by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Split, Croatia*

Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Walking with Daddy by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Tram E28 in B&W - Lisboa by + M. Bouhsina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
One Zagreb night in black and white... by Zvonimir Cuvalo, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelone,Spain*

Les quatre columnes by CarmeCL, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istiklal Street in the summer by osama hadba, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Zora Schaf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Budapest by Roger Gazineu, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Passerelle St Georges. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Montreal, Canada *

A Skyline ...; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto...away on assignment.., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Watching people passing by by Nikos.K., on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

Spheres Illuminated by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Kaohsiung, Taiwan by PeiPei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava Kapucinska by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
the moment before leaving by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Largo do Senado, Macao by Samuel Woo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Cloudy Victoria Peak by Sean Hannon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Camden Passage London by john douglass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Geneva cityscape by Pierre Yves Cugni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
南浦大桥 in June (B+W) by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Londrina, Brazil*
Igapó lake (Londrina) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location*
Como mel by Eduardo PG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Jakub Kuba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Walking the Dog by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
Innsbruck by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco B&W snapshots by Alexander Kozik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Lantern of Hope. by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Connected people... by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Hail Vivian, Queen of "Street" by Steven Lepak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Jimmy FANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Time Musee d'Orsay by palmoid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
In love with Paris ... by Hobbybilder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chicago,USA*

The Meek & The Almighty by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelone,Spain*

BCN variada (192) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

La Défense, Paris by Eleanna Kounoupa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Londrina - Brasil*

The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil) by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bucharest, Romania*

“ RainMan “ by Mirela Momanu by Mirela Momanu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Alger au petit matin - 31/03/2012 by Philippe Marquand Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Esplanade Bridge Underpass by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
IMG_4262-Bearbeitet by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
holiday every day by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Always on the run, Mexico City by Ivonne Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stairway jam by Addeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Palacio Real de Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Streets of Prague by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
The boys of Syntagma Square by Viktor Rosenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Art . Distillery District . Toronto by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Street shot of New-York #40 by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by Jean Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Bernhard Ohrfandl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta_and_Gozo_03 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leica Summicron-M 35mm f/2 (IV) & M9 Digital Camera: Photograph, Snapshot, Black-and-white, Dog, Monochrome, Street, Canidae, Dog breed, Photography, and City. by Kenneth Reitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grand Wailea at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
I Got the Message by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi,UAE*

Sheikh Zayed Mosque, Abu Dhabi by Rehan Jamil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brussels,Belgium*

P1060815 by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Makkah, Saudi Arabia*

Clock Tower, Makkah, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia by Rehan Jamil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Le Louvre by bruno campion, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Mezquitas de Estambul. by Belano., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha,Qatar*

BIKER by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelone,Spain*

ADIFOLK - Festes de la Mercè 180924 (1) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santorini,Greece*

Homeric poems by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Pont de Bercy (Morning) by Franck Blondin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia ,Spain*

Valencia en Fallas. Falleros. by Belano., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Atlas by THE.ARCH, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Freeway to Business & Pleasure by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia*

Majesty by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Vue de du Douro, Porto by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seattle,USA*

“Where the Dream Takes You" by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

Sydney Skyline by Bob Shrader, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Yosemite Village, California, United States*


Big waterfall under small tree by Romeo Simone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hamburg, Germany*


01:02:57 by Daniel Slominski (Słomiński), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Portland, England*


Portland Bill by Nathian Brook, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cologne, Germany*


Rheinau Hafen Köln by Uli Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Baltimore, Maryland*


a spoon full of sugar by photography_isn't_terrorism, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Zona Centro, Guanajuato, Mexico*


Framed by the centuries by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Paris 2019 by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Amalfi, Italy*


Amalfi by jean-marc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Liverpool, England, UK*


The Lantern of Hope. by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Drama, opera i balet by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
seattle_long_exposure by Jens Titterness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Passeig by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Awakening to Life by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
Part of Piotrkowska street by Ciddi iyi1i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Muelle Histórico Antofagasta by carlos herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Black & Blue Seattle. by Todd Rollins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik by David Abrantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Hamburg old Elb tunnel by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Fleet Street by Owen J Fitzpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Megève, France*
Les reflets de Javen N&B by Vincent SIMON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Fol 2014 3 by Pinky0173, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Untitled by Sameli Kujala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
The vintage clothes shop of BloemStraat by Shin新Rico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Volgograd, Russia*
Volgograd Pier by Dragonovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
BWDSCF6958 by Nasir Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Olympic Village, Vancouver BC by Claude Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Alone by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Electric Sunset by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Untitled by Simon Peacock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Altea. B&N by Alfredo Blanquer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Dance with Me, My Son by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Boats in Montréal by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Street scene @ Zagreb by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Nuages sur Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
High Life by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Noir York City Skyline @ Brooklyn Bridge Park, Brooklin Heights, Brooklyn, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bad day in London is still better than a good day anywhere else!  by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Urban Jungle by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
El Palacio de Bellas Artes by Arturo Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Window Washing No 3 by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Deansgate, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Anfang & Ende by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
_A000590-Edit.jpg by John Homer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
City Street by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Concrete Jungle by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
時光見證美好 [Explore2014/11/11] by clémence·Liu , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont de Paris by Toto_0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black & White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Monochrome Moscow by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City no. 23 (30 March 2019) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm_bw-20190413-0371 by Karl Storck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pode ser que não venhas mais (It may be that you are not coming again) by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by WatsonInParis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Mornington Crescent -61 12022018-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
perspective by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Magda Balinko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, 2017 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Apreciando a vista by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Dancing in the Rain by Jason Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London - Black, White and Red by Chris D. Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Black and White Skyline by James Warwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*
Biblioteca Pública do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul - Porto Alegre/RS www.facebook.com/fotografiaserly by Erly Nunes Machado www.erly.com.br, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Taiwan Kaohsiung street snap by TONI YANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Cityscape eyeful by Nino Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Star Trekkin' by [●] wim goedhart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Futuristic world by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Quelques secondes plus tard, (lire plus) : by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
CTV - Winnipeg by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
street portrait of a graffiti artist by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
_DSC7059 by Keagan Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro station Sol - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Tall Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
White Fire... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
ZOHR Black & White - Paris by Joël HUGON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by juanrobert1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Seventeenth Church of Christ, Scientist Chicago IL by Meridith112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, United Arab Emirates: Marina skyline by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
between two buildings by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Riding the Ghost Train by Peter Tully, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

questo mare è ... by felice ciorciari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Red Hat Rue Chabrier by Marc Barrot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

Facade, Budapest by Martien van zijp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

It's Behind You by Malcolm Parsley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amazing and beautiful *

Clay Pot making by Street Wanderer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bunhill - London*

Style in the City by Malcolm Parsley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*England*

And relax. by Dan Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Reflections*

Least Sandpipers with their reflections, Moss Landing, CA 12-18-17 by kent Van Vuren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture*

KL Petronas by Roberto Crucitti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Changi,Singapur*

Changi by Roberto Crucitti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Great Wall-China*

Great Wall by Roberto Crucitti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest Zoo*

Budapest Zoo by Hector Corpus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santa Catalina,Spain*

Santa Catalina. Talavera de la R. by Luis Sánchez Molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Surfing*

Surfing with the rules of thirds by Guy Vanhulle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lancashire*

Blackpool. . . by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kemerovo,Siberia*

Apartment building, winter by man_from_siberia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography — UK*

Hare Krishna by Pascal Sallin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Niger*

224/365 by Charlie Little, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Opposites Attract by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Kloveniersburgwal 10-2-2019 by Kees Stoof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Pelourinho do Porto by Steef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
Pisa - settembre 1951 (16/27) by Linda Vignato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
south boston avenue by michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
D&G On The Beach by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Morning on the Bund by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Night at the Sphinx before the Parade - Ночь у сфинкса перед парадом by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
“Alameda central” al amanecer, Ciudad de México D.F. by Juan Néstor Marcial Gaytán!!..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Analog photo: Olympus OM1, lens Zuiko 50mm f1,4, film Rollei Superpan iso200 by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
GRAN VIA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Bright Lights and the Big City by Jeremy Revereza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Soldeu, Andorra*
Soldeu 11 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
MINDRE ÄR MER by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago by Isabelita Pérez S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Mark Sebastian Orr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Streets of London by John Scales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
life by ReRiksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
139 Old Bakery Street by Gordon Gilfether, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Playin golf in Dubai with skyline view by Christophe Demeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Delhi, India*
20171119-1340-DSC_6614.JPG by Amit Talwar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw by catia valente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Layers by Marwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cappadocia, Turkey*
DSC_0455 by nitinb2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
old tram and communication enthusiasts by Rafał Sobczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Split, Croatia*
Split, Croatia by nytexx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Tram No.9 by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, France*
Annecy sous la neige 1 by Romain Gonnellaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nurnberg, Germany*
Untitled by Tsunghsuan Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
La belle vue by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
Genova Via XX Settembre by Monica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Life on the streets (7 of ?) by Sergio Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
The entrance of Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco*

Gone shopping by GerryL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Franciscan Friary*

The Franciscan Friary by Daniel Waters, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

pont de Groslée by elisabeth bret, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rhine River*

. by timmytimtim75, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

CHIGAGO by Rob Patzke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zagreb,Croatia*

Cathedral by Zoran M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taichung, Taiwan*

construction of a wall by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt,Germany*

Under The Bridge by Sylvia Okon, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, SP, Brasil. 2018 (fotografia analógica - Nikon F401S, Ilford Pan 400 @ 800). by Paulisson K. Miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The duel by Bohdan Bobrowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
City Lights | Singapore by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
victor bernal by Victor Bernal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
_AMA0023 by ALEJO MORANTES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Simplicity by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Urb07 S5_284 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
7xi-0707-013 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Aerial Tramway by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barceloneando: Carrer Dels Mirallers by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Parnassos, Greece*
Parnassos, 2017 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sheik Zayed Mosque BW by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
The lonely dancer by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen, Norway: Harbor at Night 2 by Mick Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Grant Road by Harini Calamur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Macau by doctorho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
A7R00018 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
La Explanada de Alicante by Tonico65, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
南浦大桥 in June (B+W) by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Leica Leitz IIIf + Summaron 35/3.5 by Noppanan Arunvongse Na Ayudhaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
St Pancreas, patron saint of diabetics by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid B&W by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
Riga Skyline by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Untitled by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
The Bikers and Colosseum by Maurizio Imbriale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Old Street Geneva by Thanh Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Fanzone by SKA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warszawa, Polska 2015 ( Warsaw, Poland) by markantonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Burgandy sofa - an artistic portrait of something dumped. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
Innsbruck by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Palencia, Castile and León, Spain*


Cripta de San Antolín. by Eduardo S.G., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Brno, Czech Republic*


Špilberk Castle, Brno, Czech Republic by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Sacré Coeur by bruno campion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Austin, Texas, United States*


B&W Texas State Capitol at Night by Jonathan Cutrer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Florence, Italy*


Florence by Michele Palombi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Brussels, Belgium*


VaartKapoen by Michel Delire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Twin bridge by onion407, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Bridge at the night by Amy Charlize, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drc0309 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Victor JZavala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC_1026-Edit.jpg by Christian Thorsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
PUERTA DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Guinea Fowl by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Tourism III by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (353) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
soho London by Tomasz Piorkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Steep Hill by James Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leica Summicron-M 35mm f/2 (IV) & M9 Digital Camera: City, Metropolis, Street, Architecture, Human settlement, Building, Public space, Black-and-white, Town, and Urban area. by Kenneth Reitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Big sun by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Conches-sur-Ouche, France*
Château (XIe s.) de Conches-sur-Ouche (Eure, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lights by Johnny Styles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
IMG_0921 by Lily Lustosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
waiting... by Jose Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bursa, Turkey*
Boat at the Door by Emre Guclu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
Bahrain, Manama by Motaz Zeidan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Szczecin, Poland*
Stettin-Szczecin, 2017 January evening. by Tomasz Ludwik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Going to JR Osaka vs Coming to Hankyu by Hiro_ A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Two cats by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lexington (Kentucky), U.S.A.*
C'mon, Shake Your Body, Baby. Do the Zumba. by Universal Stopping Point, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York, Top of the World. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kinsale, Ireland*
Entrance by Denise Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Edinburgh by M.Y. Visual Arts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Poznań, Poland*
Happy People (APX 08mod) by AngusInShetland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Seductions 2 by Moreno Frulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carcassonne, France*
rempart in BW by Val in Sydney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
Tetti di Siena - Siena's roofs by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona streets by Sofía Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - Les pentes de la Croix Rousse - La Perle Noire by Dominique chanut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Greece*
half wired... by Gregory Tzourmanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
IMG_0340 by Elvio Gusmão Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Five Fishermen, Halifax by William Butt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Itamaraty Palace [Brasilia 54 years!] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston by A. Shamandour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Estudio del comportamiento humano frente al lente del denominado teléfono inteligente (aka "foto pa'l feis") by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
DSC_0584 by Omar Lizarraga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belem, Brazil*
beautiful in B&W... linda em P&B... by Walter Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Cyclists by Valentine Kleyner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Patagonia, Chile*
Beautiful view from the park. In "Torres del Paine Parque Nacional" there are many lakes in addition to the magnificent mountains. Patagonia, Chile. by Celestyn Brozek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Coffee/ 18:55, Meet friends by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki by Juho Mäkinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
snakeskin bag and cigarette by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Héctor García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Westminster Bridge by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
vienna facade by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
liverpool ♥ by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Room with a View by Colin Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
... by Teguh Irjayanto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
The Golden Gate Bridge 76th Birthday Celebration **EXPLORE** by Andrew Louie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monolith by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Maureen Fitzmahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by WillyWilly13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La routine Parisienne by LLT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Room with a View - Miami Beach (Astrum FN-64) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSCN0887 by Liborio58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Music to my Ears by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Underground Magic by Aleksandra Lechki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC_7945-2 by MadeAgain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Piano man by Photos by Zane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< bright and clean, freshly laid > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Towers by Peter Rea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6597 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barceloneando: Carrer De L'Esparteria by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano city by Arun Panakal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
trottineur de Paris by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by Jean Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2015-06-27_14-55-49_ILCE-6000_DSC09164 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Behind The Scenes ITU PP-18 by ITU Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_6463 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Steven Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
National Gallery of Canada, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Urb06 D100_059 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaliningrad, Russia*
2408 by Max Preuss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ankara, Turkey*
The new railway station, Ankara by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Misrah Kastilja. by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Candid girl by Peter Nyström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aiguille du Midi (Mont Blanc), France*
Aiguille du Midi (3842m) [Explore-2014-11-28] by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
Porsche 997 911 Turbo by Lukas M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
I'm Right Here by Jack Seikaly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Surcando la calle | Ploughing through street by Borja Irastorza Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
The Portal [Explore] by Charlie Chapman 75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Bubbles [Explored #57] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caen, France*
black and white street picture by frederic.boce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Hamilton Building by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
DSC_5235_LR5-2 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
st. Vitus cathedral by mario.loncar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Isolation IV by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Arrivals [Explored] by Dennis Koehoorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Span BW by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Bourke Street by R. Major, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile, barrio Ferroviario by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
white wet stripes by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Rua Nova do Carvalho 1 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana BWC by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
remaining light by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Schönbrunn by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
A quite small town cop by DocBudie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saskatoon, Canada*
Weir area 2 by Krystian Olszanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
The Castle And The Beach by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz-night-voest-chemie- by Ralph Punkenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milwaukee (Wisconsin), U.S.A.*
Milwaukee B&W by Eric Dewar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Tall Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Black and White & Red All Over by Alan Holden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay Area - Monochrome by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Under the skirt of Paris by Robert Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris overdose cliché by Emmanuel Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont de Bir-Hakeim, Paris by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Core Skyline, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow. Kiev station. Morning by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (325) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
park near downtown | stockholm by ht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá (Ref: 1000503) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Red Railing by Honza 007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Street Dancers by Chrisostomos Kamberis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_9301pb by Fernando Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
20141013-001 - LK1600-15 by Jan Rechenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
36+ by Aleksandr Vivcharyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London cityscape B/W by Sorin Itu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angkor, Cambodia*
The Buddha of Angkor by Travis Allen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Veaux by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
[177/365]: the waiting game.[Explored] by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Fortress Hil, Hong Kong. by Wong Chung Yin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
_MG_0042 by Dario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
a gloomy day at Genoa by andrea trimboli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Walnut Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Road to nowhere. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shreveport (Louisiana), U.S.A.*
Downtown by Charles Gage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Chapel Bridge, Lucerne, Switzerland (Infrared Photography) by Jose Carlo Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Birmingham by WorcesterKevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Sólfar (Sun Voyager) - Reykjavík, Iceland by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cloud Gate Chicago - 4/5 Challenge by Lisa Panero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by alqubaisi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_7449B&W20 by MacTimminger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by juanrobert1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Loutraki, Loutraki-Agioi Theodoroi, Peloponnese, Greece*


early morning...... by kbulut58, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Paris, jour de pluie by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ottawa, Ontario, Canada*


Exit stage left by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kobe, Japan*


三宮 by mono chrome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Francisco, California*


San Francisco snapshots by Alexander Kozik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Old Ashippun, Ashippun, Wisconsin*


Big Boy Monochrome by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kenya, Africa*


Hitching a ride - EXPLORED (August 19, 2019) by Joey D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Unknown place *


Take care! Danger from; people with children, slips, falls & attack by birds by Cagnlugh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Kinderdijk, South Holland, Holland, Netherlands*


Les moulins de Kinderdijk un site exceptionnel by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sawtooth National Recreation Area, Idaho*


The Moon Lights the Night by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ramsgate, Thanet District, England*


'Mono View' Ramsgate Harbour,Kent. by Snapshotography., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Nottingham, England*


Dark Ingenuity! - [Explored] by Stuart Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
«Waiting» by Non Null, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la Independencia B/N by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
♥ by Peter Tandlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Aker Brygge - buildings and people 15 by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AF 2018-365-263 by Alister Firth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The River by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hwange, Zimbabwe*

Today is World Lion Day. by Stefano Ravalli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Street Photography*

Reading at night... by jaroslaw wojtowicz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Riverwalk. Detroit, Michigan*

Clouds Reflected by Kathy Winkler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Roches Tuilière et Sanadoire by Guillaume Flament, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Sin título by Michi H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Street #1 by Jacques Delaire, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Japan*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Miyajima,Japan*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
ROB_7641-1 by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Heat by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150911_0156D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
little lonesome by DaleM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
IMG_20190521_175443 by VeraLovelace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Eastern Distributor Long Exposures by Dylan Schumacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul street stories by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Paisagens Urbanas by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
7xi-0707-011 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La vie en noir by ramsespics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by night by Bernhard Ohrfandl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
Malta_and_Gozo_09 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Syracusa (Sicily), Italy*
Untitled by PL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leica Summicron-M 35mm f/2 (IV) & M9 Digital Camera: Photograph, Snapshot, Black-and-white, Dog, Monochrome, Street, Canidae, Dog breed, Photography, and City. by Kenneth Reitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
In Bruges - Timing by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Al Jaddaf by Yousuf khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Oia Santorini Greece by Linda Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night view in my city💕 by Photolover Eva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco 101909 196 by Bob Israel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
_RPM5994-2 by Renato Meireles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*

SYDNEY RE.editted - Garden Palace 1879 (#04 in series) - Sydney AU 23Jun2019 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marija Bistrica, Croatia*

B&W day by saavirov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
Gdansk-ing! by Kepa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallahassee (Florida), U.S.A.*
Down the Street by kempffce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
50IW - 13 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
beer with friends by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street Scene in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clermont-Ferrand, France*
Big wheel by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tübingen, Germany*
canoe by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Pump House by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Yellow City by David Berbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Crunch time by Michael Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloud Rays II by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Louvre Pyramid by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Steetlife in Paris by David Goldstein Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Rochelle,France*

LR en Juillet !!! by François Tomasi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux,France*

Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie (CCI) Bordeaux Gironde by Mark Bangert, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich,Switzerland*

Zürich by Emilio Rizzo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*venice,Italy*

venice by Roberto Trombetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Gare de Porto by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Istanbul in bw 5 by n.okyayli, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,Uk*


Leicester square London by john douglass, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong.*

Hong Kong structures - King's Road by Piotr Lewandowski, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
signs - take 2 by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hermitage by Jacques R. Terry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Juan José Martínez Palacio by Juan José Martínez Palacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Riksdag Parliament Sweden by Benjamin Gutschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Winged Victory of the Metropolis Building (Ref: 0599) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Long Beach reflections by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
DSC04670 by Wes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Love Locks | Paris France by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Somerset House by Julia Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Saoud-VI-160 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"Play in the City" by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Playin golf in Dubai with skyline view by Christophe Demeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night! by Photolover Eva, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London.UK*

Vivian Maier style bu John Douglass by john douglass, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Ponts des arts, Paris by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong.*

Hong Kong nights by Piotr Lewandowski, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Rochelle,France*

Monochrome de La Rochelle by François Tomasi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Osaka,Japan*

Osaka-Yodoyabashi by Eiji Okamoto, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Muscat,Oman*

Lighthouse in Sur, Oman by Waheed Akhtar, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai, UAE*

Dark Light - II by Waheed Akhtar, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New-York,USA*

Musée Guggenheim, New-York by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

street à l'Orente n&b by Rudy Pilarski, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Nit de Sant Joan 2017 BCN (20) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

TINC La Défense by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Bir şehri bırakmak (*) / Happy Birthday Orhan Veli! by Özgür Gürgey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow.Russia*

Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris La Douce by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Copenhagen. Danemark*

no handed (panning) by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

LightsND B&W. Instagram: Alhemund by Stanislav Krotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Alger: FISE 2015 by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Chain Link by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle (Washington), U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA by Kelly J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP by Aldimar Batso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maracay, Venezuela*
Sprawling city by Carlos E. Pérez S.L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colombo, Sri Lanca*
IMG_5820s by pvtg79, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kazan, Russia*
Street 580 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orleans, France*
Majestic Cathedral Saint-Croix of Orleans by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bydgoszcz, Poland*
Gonna lift me? by Dzej Dzej Polak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Sebastian, Spain*
Txirimiri sobre el puente - Fine rain on the bridge by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limoges, France*
Pont Saint-Pierre by jean-luc nehlig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ancona, Italy*
Colours on the sea by ptorto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamilton, Canada*
Bowling Alley by Deborah Twigg, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano, Lombardia, Italy*

Scooters - Milano, Lombardia, Italia (21.02.2012) by Yuri Novitsky, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Clouds by Malcolm Parsley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Istanbul*

Dächer von Istanbul / Roofs of Istanbul by Johann Morawetz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Ancora Assisi e i suoi vicoli by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bulgam Sum, Mongolia*

The Man Of The Caravan (Bulgam Sum, Mongolia. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Villa Aguaclara, Spain*

Villa Aiguaclara-BP82960bw by Rob Blok, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nantes, France*

2019: The Poisoned Summer of Nantes. Nantes, France. 2019/07/27. by joel Gambrelle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pittsburg*

on Broadway by pepperberryfarm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*North Tonawanda, New York*

Bascule Bridge by Paul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Green Boa in the Zoo*

green boa - desaturated by pepperberryfarm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin,Germany*

Pudelsalon , anachronistic shop by polfotos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, SP, Brasil. 2018 (fotografia analógica - Nikon F401S, Ilford Pan 400 @ 800). by Paulisson K. Miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai_Skyline_reflections_bw by George Nevrela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Masts, spiers and stars - Мачты, шпили и звёзды by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Svenska by pczampiel95, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
2018_10_30DowntownSanFrancisco22 by A.K. shoots photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Power Nap... by Jesus Alducin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_4302 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Classic Berlin 2, Oberbaumbruecke by black parrot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Szczecin, Poland*
Night in Stettin, Poland, January 2012 by Tomasz Ludwik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Gare de Toulon by Pierre de LACVIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
genova by thomas w., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quebec city, Canada*
Quebec city / Québec by baldenbe (on/off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clermont-Ferrand, France*
Clermont-Ferrand by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tübingen, Germany*
Tübingen market by John Teulon Ladd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Switzerland by Alessandro Cabras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portoferraio, Italy*
portoferraio by benedict sarza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
Riga Cathedral by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Flying artist by Peter Hulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen by permanenttt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Konstanz, Germany*
...like organ pipes by Alex K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
rotterdam by Vetbonkie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
What's up? by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
melbourne by 花枝 劉, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
vancouver by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
IMG_6394 by 3eyes*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisboa.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by latitegeraldine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
WHERE'S WALDO? by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
MARRIAGE - SAIGON STYLE- by COLIN PAUL07, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Munich,Germany*

UnderTheLight by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Riverside-3_BW by Stanislav Krotov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Puuhonua national park at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Place of Refuge I by Unsettler, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna,Austria*

on the www highway by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
#Bucharest 1 by Silvision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

citybike by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
elegant rush by Isabella Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

9705.5.jpg (1 di 1) by STEFANO RATARI, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by living.amongst.the.crowd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Montmartre, Vue Basilique, Paris by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ermoupolis (Syros island), Greece*
10 by marabu gs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by mekinalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia due by LuisFer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Gutorm, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

West Side by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*vienna,Austria*

Reflctions | Reflextionen by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Untitled by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
DSC_5235_LR5-2 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

S - 190814-474-PX by Burkhard Kohnert, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Perth by Night by SKPhotoOnline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna by Otto K, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gorizia,Italy*

Buds by Francesco Cremonese, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

A sunset party on a bridge by Rainer Ralph, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
utrecht: blackenwhite by Elis Widen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Huelva,Spain*

Silhouettes on the seaside by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
IMGP6870 by Ivan Tuchkovskyi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cévennes,France*

not a breath by Stéphane Ploix, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Sonia Montes, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Sin título by david jimenez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
toronto by RED_eye, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

_DSF4727-2 by Alessandro Daniele Travagli, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo by Slice of Wonder Bread, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shanghai*

"Why are we here?" by Lezlie, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Calls Landing, Leeds by Jason Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Russia*

Street by Anton Mukhametchin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Into the City by Belgarion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Low sky. by Gleb Lvov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Street Preacher by Tomdarin.l Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November Rain by Peter Balmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1908_011 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
empire state of mind by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Tour of Spain 2018 stage 19 - monochrome - Vuelta a España 2018 etapa 19 by AK BEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Chinese View from Above by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Summer 2019-99.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (548) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
More lights on red! by Dave Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A Silhouette in Venice by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Historic Buildings by James Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Justice palace crossing by Michele Odetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai in bw by Pawel Oleksy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Beynac, France*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at Night by Will Reed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monreale (Sicily), Italy*
Via Roma (Monreale) by Iñigo Gonzalez M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Firenze, Italy*
Boboli Garden Bicycle by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Liverpool,England*

Gaia by Luke Jerram by Claire Louise Beyga, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chicago,USA*

The sailor by Jean-Louis DUMAS, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh ,Scotland*

Edinburgh at a quarter past ten by Peter Karoblis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Houses of Parliament from across the Thames. by steve gombocz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne ,Australia*

180624 - Melbourne -7722 SW by Achim Brockers, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

G0004614 by Jose Dwek, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong.*

Hong Kong. by TLV and more, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tel Aviv, Israel.*

Tel Aviv, Israel. by TLV and more, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint Malo,France*

Tempête de sable sur Saint Malo ! by Bertrand DOREL, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kyoto, Japan*

Kyoto, Japan by TLV and more, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

G0004577 by Jose Dwek, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

9730.2.jpg (1 di 1) by STEFANO RATARI, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Kaos_of_music by Stanislav Krotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New Jersey,USA*

Phoenix Rises from the Ashes by John St John, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

La Grande Poste, Alger, Algérie by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux,France*

La place de la Bourse by Jean-Louis DUMAS, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Jeddah,Saudi Arabia*

Masjid Ar Rahman, Floating Mosque, Red Sea, Jeddah by Rehan Jamil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

BCN variada (75) by Ismael March, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Catania (Sicily), Italy*
Chiesa di San Biagio by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm street walking. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Surabaya, Indonesia*
P1010268_FLK by Jakop Iskandar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers | Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Skyline and fountain by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Macau by doctorho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
img329 by Dorin Cochior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hangzhou, China*
West Lake, Hangzhou by Valentin Guidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 38 - Silberra Pan160 - Roll No. 3 (Rodinal) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Pier No. 17 by Skip Nyegard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sky high by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
DSCF0329 by Fábio Monjardim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
"Happy hour" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool Skyline 3 by Kevin Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
43207, Bristol Temple Meads by JH Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Arrivée de la 1ere édition du challenge Sahari international by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
Innsbruck by Christian Allinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Black and white relaxation by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
"You have one life to live," she said, "but I can't live it for anybody but myself. And when you live your life for yourself, that's when you're truly enlightened and happy." by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
SZR_Builldings_Metro by Suresh Ravichandran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Street Angel by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
ShangHai Street Photo by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Por las calles de Málaga by Gabriel Romero Plana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1908_006 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Young Woman With Long Hair by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The Eye by ilker Demirbolat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - Passerelle Masaryk by Benjamin Romier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
Mikrolimano 4 by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Police keeping the peace during the Kashmir protest in London, August 2019 by Afzal Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by BROCHARD Alexandre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
DSCF1611 by Window Leong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
the daily planet by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok, Thailand, 19622 by f4joannahh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
par ici ou par là? by julie contant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milwaukee (Wisconsin), U.S.A.*
As the Milwaukee River Flows by rosanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Spring in Geneva by JBGenève, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
_DSC0063 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Tate Liverpool by Mersey Spyder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Grande Roue Lille by Eric_Damman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mdina, Malta*
old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels yellow taxi by Out Box Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome Dubai Cityscape by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_20180825_000552~2-01 by Tamas Rooz, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

The Eye by Stéphane Tramoni, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mostar,Bosnia Herzegovina *

Mostarbridge by foto genie_, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid,Spain*

Madrid. 2016. by Ioannes Thyrsus, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

...casino... by Yuri Prado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Osaka, Japan*

Shadow of the Kraken -Calculated Chaos 7- by Yoshihiko Wada, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam.Netherlands*

Amsterdam....in BW by giorgio bondi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelone,Spain*

Midtown Barcelona by Reuland Jean-Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lübeck,Germany*

Lübeck, Museumshafen by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

edit


----------



## calatravavx

*Palace of Fine Arts,San Francisco,California*

Columnar by Matt Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fishing*

fishing by George Lezenby, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ponte Lungo,Venezia*

Ponte Lungo by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Volturara by Sergio Del pesco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Granada,Spain*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Porsche Experience Center,California*

Minor Bumps of no concern by rikioscamera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nice,France*

Destiny, destiny protect me from the world by .Luis SoTo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Calatrava*

Liége gare by Max Dense, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Preston,UK*

Street by Matt Black, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

PARIS by Dominique Druon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Renon,Italy*

Renon by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*North Woolwich, London*

UEL 2019 / I by Images George Rex, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tower West, Riverwalk Apartments and Tower East,London*

Fulham Riverside / SW6 by Images George Rex, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver*

Expensive Parking by Shaun Haxton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*World Trade Center,NYC*

_DSC7539-Edit by Terry Granger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

thinks... by Domenico Martimucci, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn Bridge,New York City*

Light Trails, Brooklyn Bridge by Elyssa Drivas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Cleveland*

Cleveland by dmbgirl16, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtown Pittsburgh and Allegheny river*

Downtown Pittsburgh and Allegheny river by Piotr Lewandowski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dubuque, Iowa, United States*

A Tuesday Morning in Dubuque by Phil Roeder, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yarra River,Melbourne*

Yarra River at Night by Bob Shrader, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valletta,Malta*

Rooftops by K B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Celano, Abruzzo, Italy*

Celano, sunrise. by Massimo D'Ambrosio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo, Japan*

the vast tokyo cityscape, part two by Quintin Doroquez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago, IL, USA*

Selfies by ancientlives, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
pedestrians by Razmik Zackaryan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dorset,England*

a foggy morning by Dawn Verdaguer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC1556 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
minolta_freedom_efke_100_xtol_barcelona_054 by Avital, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Reading on the street by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Pier Luigi Dodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Rush hour by Dkazemier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Edificio Guardiola by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - Sweden by Maarten van den Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Náufragos de la calle by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio-Arpoador Beach 7241501 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
DSCF3581-Modifier-1 by steph-55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont des Coeurs & Notre-Dame-de-Paris . by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Michele Cossu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mdina, Malta*
old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]LEGAL ¬ 0184 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
At the top Burj Khalifa Dubai by Doro Klee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament At Night by MARK HIRST, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Life On The Street II Frankfurt - Germany "人生過客匆匆，相機抓住每個剎那，與我擦肩而過的人和事" by CK NG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Corinth, Peloponnese, Greece*


the waves.. by kbulut58, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lissabon 23 by Jens Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Gorbio, France*


Gorbio by Jean-François Cortes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


Die Pyramide by Christa Bronner Wolfgang Bruchhagen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


2019 06 15 - Greenwich bus b by Les Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Paris, France*


Eiffel Tower, another perspective. by Chethan Ram, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sydney, Australia*


Not Complete Without the Bridge. by Drew Harrison II, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Fortitude Valley, Queensland, Australia*


Story Bridge by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Freudenberg, Germany*


Freudenberg by Nikkis Fotosite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Quinte Bay, Belleville, Ontario, Canada*


Quinte Bay, Belleville, Ontario, Canad by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Untitled*


Untitled by CCédric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Vieux Carre, New Orleans, Louisiana*


Jackson Square by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Avignon, France*


Walls of Avignon by Timo Pfahl, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney Australia.*

wynyard by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bayonne,France*

Bayonne by Frederic VERRAES, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salamanca.Spain*

Parejas by Walimai.photo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

Wellington Arch by Stéphane Tramoni, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney, Australia.*

...xmas in the metropolis... by Yuri Prado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan,*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
City life by tripklik --, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_8173 by Aniel Bhaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Big sun by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
puente b&w by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

opera house by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Reflections in water 0078 by Xerardo., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam,Netherlands*

Amsterdam by giorgio bondi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

Southwark by Thierry Van Regemoorter, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Singapore National Day’s firework in black and white. by Mingyi Cui, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

...a gucci moment... by Yuri Prado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

Hamburg Hafencity by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*La Palma,Canary Islands*

Castillo de la Virgen, Santa Cruz, La Palma by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

Freedom Tower from Fulton Street by Paul Harvey, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Whitby,England*

Whitby . by wayman, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo,Japan*

Shinjuku Tokyo by Gisle Borgen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tel Aviv,Israel*

Tel Aviv, 2016. by TLV and more, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dublin,Ireland*

Sunset in Dublin by Peter O'Doherty Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dublin,Ireland*

Sunset in Dublin by Peter O'Doherty Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Poço Iniciático - I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto,Canada*

20190817 017b by Ron Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Gondola Boatyard, Venice*

Squero di San Trovaso by Paul Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Campania,Italy*

Kissed by the sun by mr.reverend, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

_MG_5991.jpg by jochen.strisch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bavaria,Germany*

So what? by butchinsky, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bristol,England*

Bristol View by xs9nake, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago Theater,Illinois*

Chicago Theater by Pu Kengkeng, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Duxford, England, United Kingdom*

Reviewing the Flight Line by amipal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Reflections in water 0119 by Xerardo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thailand*

Elephant Eye by Ruggero Colozzo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Canada*

The Prince of Wales by Simon Slattery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Southport pier, Merseyside, England*

Southport pier, Merseyside, England. by Nigel Baker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Catalunya,Spain*

Gran castell de focs - Les Santes 2014 by Miquel Lleixà Mora, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sea shore*

bad maneuver by Stéphane Ploix, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Colorado*

Vacancy by Tom Quinn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brazil*

IMG_6182 by Márcio Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*World Trade Centre Montreal*

World Trade Centre Montreal by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nature Shots*

birds by Kroni Toropov, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lübeck, Germany*

Lübeck, Germany by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Glasgow ,Scotland*

Glasgow City Hall by The place where I belong, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

Guitar play in the rain, London. by steve gombocz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brussels,Belgium*

Central Station BXL - 6429 by ❉✵ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉＳ✵❉, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*
Venice after the storm by Paul Fitzpatrick, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York City*

New York City by akbarber, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Monaco*

Monte Carlos by 張青, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

White hairs by Stéphane Tramoni, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Sin título by James Sant, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Streets In The City*

On the bench by Nicolas Winspeare, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bath, UK*

Bath, UK by tim george, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Segovia,Spain*

Turistas en Segovia by Gabriel Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Sin título by Michi H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milos,Greece*

Erechtheion guardian by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

2019-♈-208 by ruggero ranzani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nederland*

Keeping an Eye on Things by Hindrik Sijens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Sin título by Alain Hourtoulle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow,Scotland*

The Staggering [Explore 3/3/16] by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Spaceship Earth [Explore 13/2/16] by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Osaka,Japan*

summer [email protected], Osaka by Amselchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kathmandu,Nepal*

kathmandu by wolfgang josten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Torino,Italy*

Portici - Piazza Carlo Felice - Torino by Salvatore Aiello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

_DSC2166-1 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn,NYC*

Ice Cream Factory by Ian Creighton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris by philippe haumesser, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Monumet Valley,Arizona*

_FSE9868.jpg by André Servaty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Verbania Street,Italy*

Verbania Street by Thomas Zampich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Exterior of Louvre Abu Dhabi*

Exterior of Louvre Abu Dhabi by Jimmy FANG, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nice, France.*

Le Negresco by tom carrington, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Singapore Night B&W by David Teo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

Greetings From Grey London by tom carrington, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dallas,USA*

First Baptist Dallas by akbarber, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

"Hydration @ 42°" by Yuri Prado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Falkirk,Scotland*

the Kelpies by John Mac, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Rossio by tripklik --, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brussels,Belgium*

Discussion au sommet...européen ! by Bertrand DOREL, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

9549.2.jpg (1 di 1) by STEFANO RATARI, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

MoscowCity by Stanislav Krotov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Alexander Plaz by tripklik --, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bucharest, Romania*

“ Water Diamonds “ by Mirela Momanu by Mirela Momanu, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Luca Bencini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow. Kiev station. Morning by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Dalí by Valeria Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm old town by stockholm2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía b&w by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Bondi by David Serjeant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Frost by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
RIO DE JANEIRO . artexpreso 2017 29 by artexpreso rodriguezudias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Liege-6-16082019 by @pixsqy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The Shard by Sean Horwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia street photography by Frank Andree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2015-02-07_14-08-15_ILCE-6000_DSC04298 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Reflection by daniel ghetu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Kitsilano Beach View by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
fire hydrant by Dave Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA by Kelly J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taiwan Snaps by Rafael Lesaguis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Untitled by Fred Abery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quebec city, Canada*
Frosty by Brian Copeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Karlovac, Croatia*
A dull, gray day on the river Kupa by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Nicaragua*
JAN15 - BArefoot sem 1 lr-209 by Charles-Edouard Carrier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Sunrise 6.10.16 7 by Chris Searle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fribourg, Switzerland*
Fribourg-6908 by Iacopo Iacopini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Tachkent by Anne-Catherine Pellissier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Olsztyn, Poland*
Olsztyn by paddycomyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by ijontichy69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belfast, U.K.*
Belfast: Hare Krishna. by Paolo Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly at night by Christian Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Old and New @ Puerta del Sol #2 :: HDR :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Viaduto do Cais das Pedras - Oporto by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Skyscraper by ace_dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Welcome to Brisbane! by ZeroOne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Walking back from the MCG by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Skyline + Cordillera HDR by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
God Given by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Roppongi Hills & Tokyo tower by kh kawahara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
classic view by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thun, Switzerland*
IMG_0208 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
CCR:FRB - Review 19 - Rollei IR400 - Roll 04 (TMax Developer) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castellon, Spain*
IMG_4426 by J.Gargallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
eye-upfest 2015 by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Almost Night by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 607 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Manufacture de tabac. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
Mikrolimano 4 by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Macau by doctorho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by Robert Mix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Walk in the Park by D Song, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Happy birthday, John! by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Untitled by Amel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Desde Plaza de Mayo by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
View of Big Ben from Trafalgar Square in the City of Westminster, Central London, UK by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Mystery Skyline by Carlos Rivera Anaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The City, the harbor and the mountains... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dark Cityscape by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Dragonfly by harrysio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz, Austria by Katie Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
We are so small by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw downtown in B&W by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (1165) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Port des Pâquis, Genève by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
I love Berlin by Wolter Geraerdts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Dedicated followers of fashion by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Colosseo by Eugenio Sollima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Trapped Inside by Bryan Jaronik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina Under a Stormy Sky B&W by Paul Andrew White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - 3 Exposure HDR by Christian Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris in B&W / Париж в черно-белом by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Golden Tower by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London ,England*

Wheelie by tom carrington, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

sydney lights by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Conservatories at night by Giles McGarry, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salamanca, Spain*

Roman to gothic by Walimai.photo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lille,France*

Lille by Thierry Van Regemoorter, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*A Coruña,Spain*

A coruña en charcos 06 by Xerardo., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Muscat,Oman*

Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque / Oman by Dirk Ahlgrim, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Litoměřice ,Czech Republic*

Litomerice - Leitmeriz by Werner Funk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Perthshire,Scotland*

D7K_9284: Drummond Castle, Scotland by Colin McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Marseille by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Keelung, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Keelung, Taiwan, 隨拍, 基隆, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

Red Buses over Westminster Bridge by steve gombocz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

edit


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers Roof Tops by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels*

foreigner by Luigi Granata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Strasbourg Street,France*

Strasbourg Street Black&White XXV-66.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*California*

Sin título by umut koruyan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New Squantum, City of Quincy, Massachusetts*

Across Dorchester Bay by Dana Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Downtowntown Houston*

Ducks by Lenny DiFranza, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Esplanade by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albany (New York), U.S.A.*
The Egg by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Koper, Slovenia*
Slovenia Koper by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamilton, Canada*
4/52 - Hess & Main, Hamilton by Jim Nuttall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orlando (Florida), U.S.A.*
Time to go... by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Florida, U.S.A.*
The orange geiger (Cordia sebestena) flower by Vic Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calcutta, India*
Loom 1 by Eng Liong Gan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Papua New Guinea*
Karawari River, Sepik Region, PNG. by Flash Parker, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taoyuan, Taiwan,*

Snapshot, Daxi, Taoyuan, Taiwan, 隨拍, 大溪, 桃園, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Londonderry, U.K.*
Derry by Alessio Michelini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antananarivo, Madagascar*
New buildings, old styles by Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lewis Hamilton by Thomas Gajdos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Sony Apps / Rijeka (HR) by Vo Hi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
B&W film by haixu leng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
Catedral de Cadiz, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Olvera, Spain*
Olvera, Spain - Procesión del Corpus Christi Chico, 2016 by campese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
True love by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
rotterdam by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Quality Film Developing Here by Kathryn Lucas-Healey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Marcha por la Educación 19/04/2018 by alicia alondra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
West Vancouver - Film Sinar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Nagasaki Ekimae Taxi by リンドン, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 46 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
c56 by lenmoroz99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Bern by Simon Heiniger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Lucerne (26 of 47) by DeBroeck Family, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
|||o||| by Heinrich Plum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Reales Alcázares [XIX] by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC00681 by a Psychiatrist's view, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Circles and Boxes by Todd Zarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Street portrait by paolo argenziano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Mono by Engin Süzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
LYON_2019 by DIDIER LAMANDE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Set Sail by David Steddum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Constantine, Algeria*
Ibn Badis Hospital, Constantine Algeria by Labib Benslama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
DSCF1611 by Window Leong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Back seat driver by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Vedute di Bratislava by Paolo Gomets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Morning Stroll by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich,Switzerland*

Zürich by Emilio Rizzo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Framing the Statue of Liberty by Al, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul ,Turkey*

Istanbul in bw 5 by n.okyayli, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

2000 year old Pantheon in Rome by Reuland Jean-Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm - Sweden*

National Museum by Emanuele Vercesi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valencia, Spain*

Urban Lines3-BP81113bw by Rob Blok, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

bretagne_DSC06748 by Georg Hörmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Roxbury Crossing, City of Boston, Massachusetts*

Torrent Six by Dana Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

Sospirando 12 by ennioxx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Indiana*

Day at the Laundromat by Michael Goodwin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tanzania*

Life on the Plains by Leon Sammartino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dorset,England*

Defying Gravity by Andrew Newman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Strasbourg Street,France*

Strasbourg Street Black&White XXV-68.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Water Street, Liverpool*

8 Water Street, Liverpool - abstract 2 by Andrew Hodson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bell Port, Spain*

Bell Port-BP83170bw by Rob Blok, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

Panetonne by tripklik --, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bremen,Germany*

Radeln by Jürgen Deinert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Architecture in Italy*

... by Franck Blondin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo prefecture,Japan*

IMG_1803 by titanium22, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tehran, Iran*

Azadi Tower - Tehran Iran by André Schönherr, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo,Japan*

Godzilla at Kabukicho (かぶきちょう) by smp2165, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*São Paulo,Brazil*

Sans titre by Joana Macedo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York ,USA*

A room with a view by James Davies, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Galata Bridge by n.okyayli, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Market in Stockholm, Sweden 6/6 2015. by Ola Berglund, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw landscape 2 by Patryk Rejdych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Oscar Uria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Street Photography by kasperskreien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Spain by Zaid Sarayrah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague in BW - Czech Rep. by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC05269 by James Harbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Piercing the veil by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The Morris at Cale St. in Chelsea, London... by Mats Örn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
dramatic_malta by Stefan Berndorfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nice,France*

Nizza by Roswitz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Munich,Germany*

Brave New World (Explored 2014-08-28) by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

The Gardener by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

P3230622-Edit by Jan Olbert, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

London Skyline I by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Blake Pier at Stanley by smp2165, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

IMG_3060-2 by Reuland Jean-Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Ice Skating in Bryant Park by Al, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lucerne,Switzerland*

Floating Restaurant, Lake Luzern by andy wisnoski, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*A Coruña,Spain*

A Coruña 06_2018-21 by José Manuel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Scarborough,England*

Scarborough Harbour . by wayman, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

An autumn evening along Regent Street, London by steve gombocz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha,Qatar*

Tornado in B&W by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Utrecht ,Netherlands*

Utrecht domtoren in the city by Andrea Bovolo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Portofino,Italy*

Portofino by night by Andrea Gallino, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Manhattan Skyline @ Brooklyn Bridge, NYC by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Japan*

Untitled by Ryosuke Takeoka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wolfsburg,Germany*

On the Line by Maik Kroner, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
DSC05953 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Granville Street, Vancouver Canada by Basajear, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by easyroute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Split level by Robin Kelderman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Buskers Festival Bern by Simon Heiniger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Lucerne by Meinrad Périsset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mulhouse, France*
Scènes de Rue à Mulhouse 2015 by Michel PETIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Konstanz, Germany*
IMG_2339 by Jürgen Mair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
IMG_7466 by Funnyelevator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almeria, Spain*
Spain - Almeria by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
lit at night by Ian Muttoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Photographer by Norbert Eder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Girls by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
City Yeti... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
georgetown4 by tri ardianto setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
urban view - young and old ladies by eyeworks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
fisherman by Brigadire AK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai take me higher by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
COMPRAS by Francisco J. Alcacera Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Night by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Canal des Faux Remparts by Sam Fryers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KUALA LUMPUR by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DPP_1769 by Robert Repp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Ferry Terminal Near Wall Street by Bud Ellison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Sweden - Malmö - The Knotted Gun (Non-Violence) by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (1041) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1010548 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam Holland B&W July 1995 152 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, 2016 by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Einstein's happiness by Cybertroner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0379 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Influence by Franck Pabois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Red Light District by Diego Voyen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bushy Park,London*

WaterWay by Michael Davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

Black and White New York 2017 #KentClarkSupermanNYC by Sudkate U-Jarean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

La Défense by Val'Art Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

Black and White New York 2017 #KentClarkSupermanNYC by Sudkate U-Jarean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Millbank Tower by Sam Codrington, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Financial District, New York City*

Eclipse Day by Steve Starer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*York,England*

Night time over the river Ouse in B&W. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Louvre - Paris*

Le Louvre by Night (black & white) by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong*

misty hong kong by Gregory Rohan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint Petersburg,Russia*

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vancouver, B.C*

Vancouver, B.C. Monochrome by Bill Ackerman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brooklyn Bridge*

Brooklyn Bridge by chris ipadzwo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shanghai*

Goodbye Shanghai by Raymond Wong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Porto,Portugal*

Reflejos grises bajo la calle de en medio - Gray Reflections under the street in the middle by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Helsinki - Finland*

Helsinki - Finland in Black and White by Iñigo Escalante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yarra River,Melbourne*

Yarra River from St Kilda Road near Flinders Street Station, Melbourne by David FARRAR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Grand Central Terminal,NYC*

Grand Central Terminal by David Sumpton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Netherlands*

the bridge by Rien van Voorst, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London, England*

Cubism by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Doha Qatar*

S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oslo,Norway*

Back to the Future by Tore Bustad, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfur,Germany*

Frankfurt Skyline II - b/w HDR by Carsten Frenzl, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reyklavik, Iceland*
HBO by Peter Rea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Union Station, Toronto by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR around Museu do Amanha, Rio de Janeiro-3.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyline by Martin Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona City by Milia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano 2 by Moreno Magno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Lines in the Sky by Ali Sabbagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Love in the Time of Cholera .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Skyline by Rhys Gwyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lost in Budapest .... by Marco Palmieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Friedrichstraße 2019-08-24 19:11:22 CEST by Pascal Volk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Exit stage left by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
monochrome, Dotonbori, Osaka by jtabn99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Kota Kinabalu, Borneo, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Popeye by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Odessa, 08/2014 by Kristina Zalesskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
By night by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh. U.S.A.*
Bridges by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ancona, Italy*
Piazza Cavour by Simone Bianchelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ghent, Belgium*
Bijloke Ghent by Philippe Barbé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
Springtime in Anchorage by tpeters2600, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
Untitled by Hernan Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
le mie ricchezze #2 by Davide Lonigro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Real Life Scrabble by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Dancing queen by Łukasz Łatwiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kosice, Slovakia*
Pier by Karol Ox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Old Rotterdam by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
DarlingRuth 2.jpg by Dan Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190629 Delta3200 f90x 28 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Plaza de Armas by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Deer Lake Park by Diego X. Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Brolly Chef Tout by Philip Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by Kevin Cabral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Classic Red Car/Red Top, Havana, Cuba by Sam Bark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Nazaire, France*
2019_04_21_St-Nazaire_028 by VERGER REGIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Untitled by Jaime Lettich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peñiscola by Klarissa Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cahors, France*
Pont Valentré 2017 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Donwtown Montreal by Photos by Zane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Croatia by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Ortaköy square in istanbul by Omer Unlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - Passerelle Masaryk by Benjamin Romier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Plomari (****** island), Greece*
Dancing in the street by Staffan Cederborg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour Bridge from the MCA by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Ballet em Santos - Marina e Leticia by OtCirc Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
_DSC0191_V1 by JTSProductions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Street by Max Fleischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Manitoba Archives by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Sanctuaires Notre-Dame de Lourdes by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Wingspan by Kieron Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Come my love... by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
O2 Approach by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC street black and white and yellow taxis / New York City by Kévin WildSnap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Passing among the young girls by Gabriel Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Watch the Birdy 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Parting by Rich Wakefield, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Alfama Lights by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Fez,Morocco*

Fez - Dar Batha Museum I by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Morella (Castellón, Spain)*

La llacua, Morella by Hector Borras, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kleve,Germany*

alone by Frank Henkemeyer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Palermo,Italy*

Fishmarket by Max Peter1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Warsaw,Poland*

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

old passenger aircraft - propeller - engine by Elrico di Giacomine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

Bethesda Terrace & Fountain by Tom Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

History is us by Danilo Massi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

SkyGate.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Japan*

今天我最美! by Ethan JTWang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisboa,Portugal*

Lisbonne, centre, B&W, 10 by Patrick RAYMOND, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fatima,Portugal*

Fatima, Portugal by James Wei, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Silver City by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Jonatan Søgaard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC1376 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Sin título by Ah - Wei, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by kranz fafka, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Düsseldorf,Germany*

You can't escape the time by Iso_Star, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Venice by mokastet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Murano Lighthouse,Italy*

Murano Lighthouse by mokastet, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by jaminjan96, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bangladesh*

Risky Journey by Hasan Murad, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Hyde Park, Sydney, winter 2018 #432 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
love that goes around by Cansu Ozaltun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Centro Niemeyer - Curvas en blanco y negro by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Katowice, Poland*

Katowice 2018 by Tomek Szczyrba, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo*

Asakusa by Yoshitaka Kashima, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
End of Ramadan at Hamad International Airport by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Passeig by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*

MALMO STREE BW 190225-28-L1050279 by Sven-Erik Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bali, Indonesia*
INDONESIEN, Bali , Rund um unser Hotel in Ubud, 17837/11036 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna, Austria*

Tram, Innere Stadt, Vienna by Daniel Kelly, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá. Madrid, Spain. by Rafael Banderas, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*People in the City*

opening soon by unchatunchat UCUC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Flower Power by Chris Goodacre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

bazar nocturne by Christian Dumont, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
VWJ_2019_07_21_7289 by Viktor 'Will' Juris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 / Lagoon. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City 2018 by Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
EIFFEL TOWER by Christopher de Bruin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Floppy hat girl by Kristen Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Loutra (****** island), Greece*
True colors by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm street walking. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
The Police by YANG YAO-JHEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Untitled by oxo oxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito old town by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
"Happy hour" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
In the city 3 by ckexpress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Balloons by Setareh Malekzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC3239 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City crosswalk 2 (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Just passing by.. by Niklas Börsting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Felipe III, King of Spain by eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
more urban architecture by EllaH52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6218 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les autres by Franck Pabois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venice Italy by MikeD750, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF0847.jpg by Sebastian Schmitt-Wiedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dawn Wind by ecmguy77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sunrise over The Esplanade and South Beach Tower by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Fireworks on the King Bhumibol Adulyadej's Birthday in 2012 by Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_0810D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico by Daniel Galleguillos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< sitting in the glaring sun > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuatro Torres Business Area by Soraya Valverde H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Kings Cross Sydney by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Ron Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Budapest*

Budapest cruises on the danube by Route Mates, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bilbao,Spain*

Bilbao0136 by Harri Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New Orleans,USA*

St. Charles by nestor ferraro, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oslo,Norway*

Winter in Oslo by Tore Bustad, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Novia en fuga by nestor ferraro, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valetta,Malta*

Malta by elineswennen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt ,Germany*

Frankfurt Skyline I - b/w HDR by Carsten Frenzl, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

city details by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

049/2018 The Docklands by dox pix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Pescara,Italy*

Nave di Cascella by Marco Stuard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Glasgow,Scotland*

Glasgow City Hall by The place where I belong, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna,Austria*

Babylon by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Museum of Sciences by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by alessio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Rainy day in Saint Petersburg by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Old & New by Melinda Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
amaneceres-monumentales-2018-150.jpg by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Camera Review Blogs No. 111 - Pentax Espio 115M by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Trafficlights Colorkey by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago's buildings by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
streetphoto by enrique martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Follow the White by Patrizio Mangiavacchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Wild City (4) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
2018 Venezia, dall'Isola della Giudecca by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ta' Pinu, Malta*
Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles Congrès by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hospitable by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Long Day Closes, Budapest by Persephone Walters, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai,UAE*

Sans titre by Ahmad_dubai, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Kiyevskaya Metro Station - Moscow by Simone Della Fornace, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brussels,Belgium*

Xmas Souvenir by Ren, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oslo,Norway*

... by Tore Bustad, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha,Qatar*

M U S E U M by Ronald Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Cologne,Germany*

Cologne Rheinauhafen V by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Portofino,Italy*

Portofino by night by Andrea Gallino, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Uwe Weigel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Musee 'd Orsay by Margaret Kretzmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The way home... by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
ponte (bridge) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0665 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bank Street Rider by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Wat Ratchanadda, Wat Saket and the Cityscape of the old area of Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calcutta, India*
Loanliness of a City by arkamitra lahiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Day 2-125 by jkpolkrause, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallahassee (Florida), U.S.A.*
springtime festival 6 by Don Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#moscowclassic 0.05 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Black and white relaxation by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0368 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sheraton Sheikh Zayed Road by Graeme Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont des Coeurs & Notre-Dame-de-Paris . by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bull(et) in your eyes by [ JR ], on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

wynyard by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

hong kong streets by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Mayakovskaya Metro Station - Moscow by Simone Della Fornace, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Bnw by Mouhamed Moumen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oslo,Norway*

Christmas in Oslo by Tore Bustad, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Manhattan Bridge Noir @ Two Bridges, Manhattan, NYC by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Eiffel Tower by Marina Rosolem, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Texas*

Oil Refinery Monochrome by Notley Hawkins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

morning stillness and mist by Wajid Qureshi, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nice,France*

Nizza by Roswitz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

St. Paul's by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo*

Sumidagawa by Justin Bowdidge, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bern, Switzerland*

Street in Bern by smp2165, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

Many Windows and a Car by Arne, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*England*

Building reflection in Leeds 1. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Venezia in bw by Angelo Petrozza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*South Ayrshire, Scotland*

70 ~ 365 by Brian Lynch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

De Madeleine aux Invalides en passant par Concorde by roguier photos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Upper West Side,New York City*

IMG_1217.jpg by matthew.gameroff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

Black and White Landscape by Robbie Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Groningen,Holland*

Winschoterdiep by Rein Scholte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Spain*

Murtal a tarde by Duarte Nunes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow*

The Hidden Parts by Stephen Cosh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Pêche en Gironde by Martial Littiere, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taiwan*

TAIWAN in the Streets of TAINAN-14.jpg by geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brazil*

The boy by Carlos Casela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris : Bibliothèque St Geneviève by philippe haumesser, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taichung City, Taiwan*

wailing away at the mouth harp by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Reflections in water 0145 by Xerardo., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

190906_VLC_017 by Stefano Sbaccanti, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Public Square by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Morning Rush Hour on the Grand Canal by Sharon Verkuilen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angkor Wat, Cambodia*
SiemReapBW-20 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Isabelle BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uzhhorod, Ukraine*
Užhorod / Ужгород (Ukraine) - Chrestovozdvižens'kyj Sobor by Daniel Passport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Um panorama de Nantes by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Fort Duquesne Bridge by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Antilia, Mumbai, india. by Francois Decaillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, France*
Nimeño II by Sébastien Breuil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lexington (Kentucky), U.S.A.*
Watch and learn. by Brian McNely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nassau, Bahamas*
Nassau,Bahamas. by cawama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Fiddler by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Zeedijk, 2019 by Huub Zeeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
finished by kay hansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
#Rabat #Morocco #fisherman by Stefan De Las, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1908_006 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte, MG - Brasil by Fernando Henrique C. de Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona streets by Isa Troya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaunas, Lithuania*
Kauno senamiestis-2 by Laimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Nieuwe Maas by Alain Camonier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The Peak by Christian Mönnig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Plateau Bikes (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Cityscape with The Shard by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Urb10 S5_054 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
Bari oggi by antonio rizza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw by Michał Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester at night by Nick De Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Tramwork by sturkster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cloud Gate - 1 by Sugata Banerji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tippi by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Luis Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Luis Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 34 à Paris-06 juillet 2019 (304) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Financial District,NYC*

Lower Manhattan East by Steve Starer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Oslo,Norway*

Yellow City by David Berbille, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mannheim, Germany*

freight station by wianphoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg, Germany*

closing in by Cherrys Picks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago,Illinois*

The Gold Coast by Matt Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St Pauls Cathedral,London*

Millenium Bridge and St Pauls Cathedral by Paul Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La fille qui rêvait d'une vie de château by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Londres bn_0060 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
gondolas by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Martin Neal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
HP5+ Canon A1 by Hugues Mahaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
© ashok verma by ashok verma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Gries, Graz, Styria, Austria*


Graz, Austria. by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Oxford, England*


Oxford by Eric Irwin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


Brandenburger Tor by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*San Francisco, California*


Ellsworth Street, San Francisco by Patrick Vennari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chiemsee, Landkreis Rosenheim, Bavaria, Germany*


Wasser by Ralf Westhues, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Worcester Cathedral, Worcester, United Kingdom*


Worcester Cathedral by Kev Heywood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Vigo, Galicia*


Praza da Constitución (explore) by Zacarias Abad Torres, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Germany*


WINDMUEHLE-SUEDHEMMERN-5 by Reinhard Kirchner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inner city, Vienna, Austria*


Vienna by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Bridge to Smögen island, Sweden*


Bridge to Smögen island, Sweden. Minolta X-700 by Michel Antoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Trabant at night by Adam Chin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
sexy back by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan street life by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow-City by Андрей Раевнёв, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Jeroen Albers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Trees - River - Bridge - Trees - Buildings - Clouds - Sky by Ambre ARV, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,England*

Night Crossing to Trafalgar Square. by steve gombocz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Alger by maleksehili, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Abu Dhabi,UAE*

Pointing to heaven by Jens Unger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ South Street Seaport, Manhattan, NYC by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*FrankfurT,Germany*

Frankfurt - b/w HDR by Carsten Frenzl, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

barangaroo overpass by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Keelung, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Keelung, Taiwan, 隨拍, 基隆, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

G0004710 by Jose Dwek, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint Malo,France*

Promenade hivernale ! by Bertrand DOREL, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

9545.2.jpg (1 di 1) by STEFANO RATARI, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna,Austria*

PedestrianBridge by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Vinyl lives - store in Ljubljana - Slovenija by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Street art by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Street 2 by Zach Villegas Aldave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Untitled by Alex White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
36 by Ch. Castro C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street of Chinatown by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Shashin - DSCN7438 by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Almas extrañas by iban gestal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Avignon, France*
Un monde fou ! by Phil_Heck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
DSC_5641PSedit8777PSedit8778.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Untitled by Salmonpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Olympic Stadium, Montréal by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saskatoon, Canada*
surveying the past by Dave ([url]www.thePhotonWhisperer.com)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
One-77 #13 by Slybreton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Murmansk, Russia*
DSC_3277 by Измайлов Вадим, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Park Zrinjevac, Zagreb, Croatia by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 51 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon&More. April 2019 by Nata Madilyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
on the beach by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Jeroen Albers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
City of Fremantle Community Safety Officers by Andrew Priest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Streets of France by Thomas Renken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Untitled by Roman.Ark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Toronto 2018_154 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Voronezh, Russia*
#voronezh #czhernavskij by Mira Phantoma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
View from a Car Park by Jamie Langford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
城中村風景 by Michael Chau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Lucerne's Old Town 2010 by Robert Willmett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Cabecera Ferrocarril Mitre. Retiro, Buenos Aires - Argentina by Gus 2.5 MillionViews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Arrested - Rynek we Wrocławiu - Market Square, Wrocław by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Auckland by Bro Joro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Walk for the virgin. by On^ste81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*York, U.K.*
York Minster, York, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
A spasso per Salisburgo by Sconsiderato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Passing among the young girls by Gabriel Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Having a Break by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Alles nur Fassade (V) by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Railways and clouds... by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8460 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2016-63 by Scott Warnock, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Au coeur d'alger centre by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai,UAE*

Beyond Space. Beyond Time by Ahmad_dubai, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

New York City Skyline by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

curve of Lujiazui by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice,Italy*

Traffic by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Esfahan,Iran*

Friday Mosque by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Open Space by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Swimming Dock by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brussels,Belgium*

Quartier Européen (Bruxelles ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Scarborough ,UK*

Scarborough Harbour . by wayman, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Hôtel Louvre, Paris by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Medina,Saudi Arabia*

Those Serene Moments... A Blessing. by Rehan Jamil, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen,Algeria*

Tlemcen Centre by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Fisheye View, Black & White street pictrure, Yerevan, Armenia by Photographer in Batumi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Monochrome, Day Of The City Fireworks Display, Saint Basils' Orthodox Cathedral, Red Square, Moscow, Russian Federation. by David Millican (Photoshop free zone), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< sitting in the glaring sun > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1208_001 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Walk the line by Mona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AF 2018-365-263 by Alister Firth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7147 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by celeumo.BRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
P-00479-No-014_rt_1 by Steven Lippitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Biennale 2 by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure Window by Craig Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Place des Martyrs by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_zorki_4_002_07 by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wicker Park - street life by James Fremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Mi_01 by Sergio Doria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Anti-social media by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
bangkok by paolo palma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Nacional by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Torg, Stockholm by Peter Sköld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
A trip on the bus by Magnitopic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSCF0925 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
L.I.C. by Diallo Jamal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Inception by Marian Malaquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
red busses of London by zwiick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Comino tower, Malta*
Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Midi by Niels Hanssens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
_DS20362 - Shark-fin shaped by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00022 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bodiam, Rother District, England*


Bodiam Castle by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Berlin, Germany*


REICHSTAG by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Taman Cherry, Perak, Malaysia*


May the Peace of God reign over this nation. by Allen Warren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Valdosta, Georgia*


Alley, Valdosta, Georgia. by Victor Tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*London, England*


London 12 by Jens Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Selçuk, İzmir, Turkey*


Ephesus Antique City Cats by feray umut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Princeton, New Jersey, United States*


Firestone Library by Andy Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Queenhithe, The City, England*


City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada*


Cathedral (II) by J.S. Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Coney Island by Daniel Jost, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Newcastle ,UK*

Up on the Roof by CapturedO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest, Hungary*

Terror - Budapest, Hungary by André Yabiku, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

L’élégance des Lecteurs des romans by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

The photographer by Joaquim Capitão, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Izmir,Turkey*

Cloudscape by Oktay A, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

...


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

urban jungle by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

night along the bund by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Isfahan,Iran*

3D by Tom Levold, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Stockholm,Sweden*

Kornhamnstorg in Stockholm by Adam, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Singapore Flyer by David Teo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Le journal ( Londres ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Newcastle,UK*

All Aboard the Mono Trail by CapturedO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Copenhagen,Denmark*

no handed (panning) by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris the beautiful by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hamburg,Germany*

puddle reflection by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

25840029.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Marcha Nacional Lula Livre by Editora Brasil 247, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Giza, Egypt*
The Pyramids by Ahmed Mohammed AbdMunim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Manly beach, summer 2018 #524 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hungarian Parliament by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
••• NO MATTER HOW STRONG IS THE STORM, CUBANS ALWAYS ENJOY LIFE ••• by Arley Betancourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
MorningShipChannel008 (1) by Rod x Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brest, France*
"Brest 2016" by joel Gambrelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Notre dame de la garde depuis le Mucem noir et blanc de fin de journée by Frédéric Larebière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Gente by Jorge Luis Troya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pattaya, Thailand*
Pattaya Skyline by Ammar Crazzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dalian, China*
Untitled by Cylee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Napoli lungomare! by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izmir, Turkey*
Cloudscape by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...morning reflections... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Untitled by Jeroen Albers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Sydney New South Wales Australia 30th October 1979 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190629 Delta3200 f90x 27 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
36 by Ch. Castro C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Gastown by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1010264 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
2019-08-18-0016 by Ivan Myring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
043 by Amparo Calaza Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Watch Dog by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
World Trade Centre Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Crossroads by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Beitou Urban by alex in bkny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xi'an, China*
Muslim Street, Xi'an , China #china #travel #fuji #travelchina #xian by beefcrab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
DSC_5118 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
MACAU CITY by Sittawat onnu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monaco by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 23 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
DSC_7285 by Laurent Benoit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monembasia, Greece*
Coastal exploration by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai - Pudong by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Street Bus by Mattia Longo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Third Ring Road Traffic, Beijing by corey johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Untitled by Salmonpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Heat by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Glimpse of Hong Kong by Jason C. 08, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valletta,Malta*

Malta by elineswennen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Soldiers' and Sailors' Arch @ Grand Army Plaza, Prospect Park, Brooklyn, NYC by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore *

Singapore Night by David Teo, sur FlickR


----------



## mayass

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Diversity on the bridge by Hiroki Kawana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec Park by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
The Building by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
AY6A0401 by fcruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik Iceland. Fotoshop by Kevin Zuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_1101 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Botafogo by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Chinatown by Michael Penn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb08 D200_155 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_3362.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Olivier_Roberjot_Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_marche_climat_Paris_21_septembre_2019 (265) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Paddington Station. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy, 2001 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_3349 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## UHW

*Chongqing, China*


skyscarpers in Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P4221905b by Alberto Doni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monaco - Montecarlo - Hotel de Paris by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
DSC_2205 by Simone Di Salvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Queen Street CCM 9/50 #5050project10 by Eric DeLorme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Perth by Night by SKPhotoOnline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
utrecht: blackenwhite by Elis Widen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Buenos_Aires-27 by Alexandre Satake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Riverwalk at Night - Pittsburgh by Scott Betz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Chapelet de la vierge by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
The Butterfly by Cristian Degl'Innocenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trieste, Italy*
Trieste by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
D89A9234 by MNit21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte 01 by Gall Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Libreville, Gabon*
Stromae fans in Libreville by François Porcheron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Melting Pot by JHP Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Marina, Toronto by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Crossing by Christophe-la, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Arch by L K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw scrapes the sky by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Sonrisas y paz para mi país by Juan C. Sánchez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Lánchíd, Budapest by Tomicek W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
IMG_6738 by RomX Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam rain - Erasmusbrug by Erik De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
28-1-15 by Andrew S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Traffic at sunset by Andy Cheyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Both Side - Film Sinar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
STAND IN THE CITY by Shuichiro Shikano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Elevator by Giorgio Puddu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
“The truth. it is a beautiful and terrible thing, and should therefore be treated with great caution.” by Thiago Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble by Damien.B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Paseo marítimo by Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#CDMX by Rodrigo Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Winter sunseT - [Everyone is at home] by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
IMG_9855-Edit by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Old quarter by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
IMG_0029bw by huy doan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Fin. by Anthony Maire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Church of the Holy Myrrh-Mironos. Kharkiv. Ukraine by Igor Nayda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Toplana Zagreb by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 56 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
2016_08_05_Sylak_Open_Air_Ambiance_#_2_36 by Erich Zann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens Subway by David Steddum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima 2010 by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sculpture and bus by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Andreas Scharr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Waldenlaan - 2016 by Huub Zeeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Galleria Umberto I by Riccardo Melodia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
Bordeaux 2019 Bassin à flot by Romain Steyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
2015-04-13_Canon_024190-2 by Oleksandr Reva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
ShangHai Street Photo by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Untitled by Ég anda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Dataran Merdeka by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
"Happy hour" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Street da Budapest by Innocente Ruggiero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sichuan, China*

Luodai's Main Street (Sichuan, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yokohama,Japan*

La Méditation, A Sculpture by Rodin in Yokohama (Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid,Spain*

Sunset at Puerta del Sol (Madrid, España. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Sans titre by rangefinderx, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Copenhagen,Denmark*

Denmark - Copenhagen - Harbour - The Little Mermaid by Marcial Bernabeu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ghent,Belgium*

St. Michael's Bridge by Joaquim Capitão, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Pigalle... by Daniel Jost, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Place Audin by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
_MS06573.jpg by Martin Steinborn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150911_0248D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
the lion by Albert Lew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Palacio Real. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Citybike by Jarl-Erik Storesund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_9513 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Roman.Ark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Olivier_Roberjot_Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Techno_Parade_Paris_28_septembre_2019 (004) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - The Old Man 17_08_16 by Alessandro Dozer Fondaco, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

La Noche en la Avenida 1 de Julio (Buenos Aires, Argentina. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague - Czech Republic*

Here comes the tram by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*

Water mirror by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut, Lebanon.*

Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yokohama, Japan.*

Pachinko street (Yokohama, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague - Czech Republic*

Exhibition by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mexico City,Mexico*

Biblioteca de México (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland.*


View Of the Old Town (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

A Hot Day in Washington Square (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Street from Budapest by Innocente Ruggiero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Calgary, Canada*

Peace Bridge (Calgary, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid, Spain*

Sol (Madrid, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Fireworks on the King Bhumibol Adulyadej's Birthday in 2012 by Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 16 by Jackson Myers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag by Damon Finlay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
June132018Exports-36 by chicago8c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
My homage to Delphine Gidoin, photographer. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. (Look at the previous picture) by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Navigli by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Centre Pompidou by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Escape Underground by safc1965, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Blocks by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sit in by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
MKKP klub / MÜSZI 2016.09.27._credit_gamanzsuzsa by Zsuzsa Gámán, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Istanbul wiew from the boat by Adrien Lammoglia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna,Austria*

Museum of Natural History of Vienna by Adrien Lammoglia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto,Canada*

View from CN Tower at sunset (Toronto) by Adrien Lammoglia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Pretty woman looking to the cityscape in Barceona by Adrien Lammoglia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

St. Andrew Street (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran,Algeria*

Tramway Workers (last day before delivery) [Explore] by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome - Italy*

Vespa - Rome by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sthlm traffic by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
MAD_4TS_2S #1 by super 8 photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Prowling the foreshore between Mrs Macquarie’s Chair and the Royal Botanic Garden in the early hours of the morning, I stop to appreciate the still and empty Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
andorra 2010 by JORDI BECERRA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Botafogo by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
MIRROR by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Centre Pompidou by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italie - Venise - Vénétie by Raphaël Heredia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Facades by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Highlighted by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa Dubai by Grant Cronje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Greg Luengen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mallorca, Spain*
Campanet, Mallorca. by Eduardo Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Byward Market by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dalian, China*
High-Rise Apartments by blake.thornberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luxembourg city, Luxembourg*
Cercle Municipal, Luxembourg by mjjmartinlux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Phoenix, Arizona aérea by Pamela Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
St Publius by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montreux, Switzerland*
Montreux by Giuseppe Duca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
One Roll Review - Eastman High Contrast Positive Film II 5363 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tahiti, French Polynesia*
Tahiti - 2012 by Laurent_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ankara, Turkey*
Ankara Bus Terminal by Hakan Varlı, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Cabot Circus by Chris Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Isfahan, Iran*
meidane emam isfahan by fiction of reality, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
Bremen by Kilian Harkema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Morlaix, France*
préparation by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zahle, Lebanon*
Lebanese Flag by rawad d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rimini, Italy*
Castello di Trieste by Mersa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santander, Spain*
top model in Santander bay by maria grazia bassani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw / Breslau by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fortaleza, Brazil*
Fortaleza, Brazil by Alex Queiroz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Kop van Zuid by Ronald Bruijniks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Hello kitty by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190629 Delta3200 f90x 29 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Siluetas En El Metro by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Colourless World by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020014 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisboa, Portugal*
Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 44 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
WhiteNight 2016 bratislava by marek tomasik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...the local... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Candid Beauty by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Jeroen Albers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Untitled by Robert Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Bags by Nigel Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valparaíso, Chile*
Bifurcación by Natán Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Lines up by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8460 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-32-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Jeroen Albers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Luis Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ban Den, Chiang Mai Province, Thailand*


Clouds and stupas by SLpixeLS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Beitostølen, Oppland, Norway*


Valdresflya by F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Warsaw, Poland*


MKK_3497b by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Shanghai*


Art Decor meets the Space Age by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Walking Bridge*


Walking Bridge by Bryan Steingard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bikes*


ACT0402 by Seth Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chicago, Illinois*


Urban night . by Trace Web, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rome, Italy*


The Pantheon by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cologne, Germany*


The back of Kölner Dom/Cologne Cathedral by Sally Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

thank you 

*Portland, Oregon*


American Cruise Lines - Queen of the West by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

Market Street by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

St. Paul's #London by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic*

Czech out this view by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris, France*

Streaking towards the Arc by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo - Japan*

No Rush by Mario Rasso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York ,USA*

The Lady in the Rain by Mario Rasso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London - England*

Photo Zone by Mario Rasso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona - Spain*

Back / 17:53, Looking to the opposite side by Mario Rasso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin - Germany*

Support / 11:45, I will always be by your side by Mario Rasso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto,Canada*

Toronto's tramway by night by Adrien Lammoglia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

El Obelisco (Buenos Aires, Argentina. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Krakow - Poland*

Occupying by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yokohama, Japan*

Minatomirai (Yokohama, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid.Spain*

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

DSC_4768 by Y. Oğuz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Malmö,Sweden*

Sweden - Malmö - Emporia Shopping Centre - Mother Fountain by Marcial Bernabeu, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Fall in New York City. by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sta. Venera Old Church Celebration. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valparaiso, Chile*
VALPARAÍSO by rincones_valpovi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Tower One. by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Veins of Miami by Darren Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
R0024667 by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Always on the run, Mexico City by Ivonne Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal September 2019 by Artour Koulaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sthlm city by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa Concert Hall by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
0603-19 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Festa de Gràcia by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan by Cosentino Aran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Postcards From..... by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Across London Bridge by Ian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
interrogando il cielo by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Thierry Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tromsø, Norway*
Tromsø, Norway by lbdesimon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Badajoz, Spain*
Purple by Jose A. Portero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Kop van Zuid by Ronald Bruijniks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
558-BC76/032 by Jock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Top of the Hill by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Retrato Urbano by Natán Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Roman.Ark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
stuck by elie corbex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 46 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hoi An, Vietnam*
Bread Woman by K Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Venice Beach, California by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cabo San Lucas, Mexico*
Wet in White by Ian D. Keating, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Bank of Montreal by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
El Cielo y el Mar (Peñiscola) by Óscar Lafox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perpignan, France*
Perpignan by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Saint-Gervais, Geneva, Switzerland by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_004 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Lycabettus hill in Athens Greece by Gotan Da, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Debrecen, Hungary*
2015.05.03. Debrecen by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Campus Woudestein 4 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavík from the Perlan by Marko Vallius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague-0246 by Steve Sargeant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
# 639. Shark. by Carlos Turren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
citybike by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
... by Gabriel Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Paddington Station. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Godfather by Michael May, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 84 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Boston,USA*

Boston in mono by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

I see red by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Newtown, Sydney by julie a., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by michael.heath.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2435 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
SOHO-143 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by ninfadelfina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focal Point by james fell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2015-02-07_14-08-15_ILCE-6000_DSC04298 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Night. Dubai. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Town of Poros (Poros island), Greece*
Going Nowhere by Eugenios X., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Manfredi Caracausi, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia - Valencia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hallstatt, Austria*

Hallstatt by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris, France*

Mono Louvre by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Boston,USA*

Fan Pier by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris 6 by Rainer Neumann, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong by Daniel Jost, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo - Japan*

Staring at Me by Mario Rasso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London - England*

Date / 22:40, Walking along the river by Mario Rasso, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Bondi by David Serjeant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Frost by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

Grimace (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA by Kelly J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taiwan Snaps by Rafael Lesaguis, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelone,Spain*

Sunset on Playa de la Barceloneta by Adrien Lammoglia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quebec city, Canada*
Frosty by Brian Copeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Sunrise 6.10.16 7 by Chris Searle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fribourg, Switzerland*
Fribourg-6908 by Iacopo Iacopini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Nicaragua*
JAN15 - BArefoot sem 1 lr-209 by Charles-Edouard Carrier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
pocket memories by emiliakrolik, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Sunshine & Smoke by Cycling-Road-Hog, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Reykjavík, Iceland.*

Fríkirkjan and the frozen Tjörnin at night (Reykjavík, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nancy,France*

Place Stan... by Daniel Jost, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*

Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo,Japan*

picture 0070 by logicpierrot _, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

DSC_3586 by Y. Oğuz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Lotus Nights by Rob Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

The Royal Mile, Edinburgh by Cycling-Road-Hog, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic*

Czech Republic - Prague - Castle (Pražský hrad) - St George by Marcial Bernabeu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ghent,Belgium*

The Graslei by Joaquim Capitão, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gozo,Malta*

Radiating Citadel by Joaquim Capitão, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Staoueli by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Metz,France*

Metz... by Daniel Jost, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
June132018Exports-36 by chicago8c, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran,Algeria*

Tramway à Oran by ALFO Studio, sur Flick


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Rain in Paris by Jess Kelter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Admiralty Arch, London by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rio Del Gesulti by Nicolas Ulloa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Camargue, Arles, France*


chevaux de camargue bw-9627 by Didier Delouvrier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pula, Istria, Croatia*


Pula en blanco y negro (Explore Oct-6-2019) by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Coffs Harbour, New South Wales, Australia*


at anchor by Dennis Wetherley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
SON01509cropNikSE by Charlie Jobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing in the midday sun by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Back to Streets (day 32) by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
07.10.2019.-347 by Foto VK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram and bike by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Street people by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Constantine, Algeria*
Ibn Badis Hospital, Constantine Algeria by Labib Benslama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
DSCF1611 by Window Leong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
I Project Myself (Ref. 2528) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Wellington St E by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Lucerne (26 of 47) by DeBroeck Family, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Rotonda Diaz, Napoli by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zacatecas, Mexico*
Santo Domingo by Alejandra Romo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Dassie with a View by ZNagelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nurnberg, Germany*
Street volley Nurnberg 10109-001 by Imaxz2k13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ghent, Belgium*
People 8 by Philippe Barbé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
_LRB0294-HDR.jpg by Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, U.K.*
COLORFUL BEACH HUTS AT WESTON SUPER MARE by ali kuleli, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Helsinki,Finland*

_DS11253 - A beggar at Helsinki Central Station by Alex DROP, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Denver,USA*

Denver Union Station by Simon Foot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Montréal ,Canada*

Panorama monochrome by Mario Castonguay, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Rainy London 雨降りのロンドン by Matthew S, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Jerusalem*

Al-Aqsa Mosqe,Jerusalem by Claude Porignon, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Guarded. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Shanghai,China*

Shanghai the Bund by Stefano Bosso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Mucem by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid. Spain *

Dad! is for the other side by Mario Rasso, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

#moscowclassic 0.05 by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA*

Watching Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge Park (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Old Town (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong Corner (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Siyah-Beyaz Üsküdar III by Y. Oğuz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
The long way home. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC5708 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Daniel tovar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< NK > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Nighttime Madrid by BigHands McGhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Color Pencil Hedgehog by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Vinke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tempo da espera by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Olivier_Roberjot_Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Techno_Parade_Paris_28_septembre_2019 (167) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
WorkFlow.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - Gondole e S. Giorgio by Andrea Vinciguerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand-Place, Brussels by fuzul basci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0373-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Up in the air by alex tarverdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow street by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
walking through streets of Mexico City by Andrea Palomero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
20171124_023 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline Silhouette by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro bay by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by DaleM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown LA by mtouzegraphics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pedaling in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
liifv7xvaa87q0dlzl9l by Jonathan Robson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
car gate SG1 by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Calle dell'Ascensione by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Apartments by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night / Ночной Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Reflection by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DSCF1725 by vlad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec Park by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2019 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
P1010729 by ishaq platero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
FUJI XE1 23MM F2.0 by doug hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Sun is setting down for a new arabian night by Romen Barua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Help me by Francisco Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Barcos na Praia da Urca by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
X1007174 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Chaboureau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Millennium Bridge by Lisa Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Campo della Maddalena by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Back to Streets (day 33) by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge, Budapest / Мост Свободы, Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Lovely early morning in Praha by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Shop by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kamnik, Slovenia*
Kamnik by Andorej, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonn, Germany*
Bonn - Old Town Hall by Daniel Bellinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Acapulco, Mexico*
Acapulco by jose Miguel Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen, Norway: Harbor at Night 2 by Mick Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calais, France*
Calais by Régis MUNO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelone by Olivier DESMET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nassau, Bahamas*
Flies Into the Clouds by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Light Trails from Brickell City Centre Miami by Vijay Pratap Singh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Colourless World by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
are you kids behaving yourselves? by Taro T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
A wheel man in Nanjing by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
L1000942 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Gloomy NYC by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Streets of Malaga by Mark Powell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
20160731-DSC_8095 by Mivr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
Christmas Tram by James Vanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Gin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Lines by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 16 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_006 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Lycabettus hill in Athens Greece by Gotan Da, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Slovak Radio Building by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Joker by Barry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Changning road by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
DSC00064 by Dmitry Kostelny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
The Queen by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Hotel de Paris Monte-Carlo by Yulia Sheremeteva, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Reykjavik,Icland*

La Capitale Reykjavik by Thanh Nguyen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kitakyushu,Japan*

Château de Kokura by Thanh Nguyen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao, Spain.*

Spooky Guggenheim by Greg Adams, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Quebec,Canada*


Château de Frontenac by Thanh Nguyen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

darkness by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville,Spain*

Seville by Michèle Aime Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lyon,France*

Gare de Perrache Lyon by Michèle Aime Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marseille,France*

Statue Marseille by Michèle Aime Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

...morning, keep the streets empty for me by Thodoris Rammos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brighton,England*

Lonely Heights by Mark Sutherland, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Camargue,France*

Camargue by Michèle Aime Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

XT2A0864 by yip sinclair, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia*

Gotham City. - Kuala Lumpur. by JunHui Kioh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna,Austria*

Vienna International Centre by Adrien Lammoglia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Nyhavn - Copenhagen, Denmark by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Akureyri, Iceland*
svalbardsstrond by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleroi, Belgium*
Gate 11 by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Parma, Italy*
Lovers Padlocks Parma Italy by Alan Eccleston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Untitled by Jeroen Albers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane_city_b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
IMGP56714bw by andreas werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
A forest by Ed So Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
- by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
栄 • Around Sakae by Jon the 写真 Machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Black and White Lisbon by Robbie Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*
Biblioteca Pública do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul - Porto Alegre/RS www.facebook.com/fotografiaserly by Erly Nunes Machado www.erly.com.br, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Man on Bridge, Yuan Dynasty Park by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
A View Across the City Grid of Phoenix and the Phoenix Sky Harbor International Airport (Black & White) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC poster #6 by Filip Mishevski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zhuhai, China*
OE-VSO, Diamond DA-50, Zhuhai Airshow 2018 by Colin Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
天橋 by Zachary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Snowing on the Bund, Shanghai, China, February 2013. Neige sur le Bund, Shanghai, Chine, Février 2013. by vdareau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Playa Levante by coatbriggeezer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Untitled by Barbora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 56 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_004 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Nights in the square by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
0399 by mkollerov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monaco - Montecarlo - Hotel de Paris by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Rainy Day by Kieron Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Shilpi Saha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Walking the Dog by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Woman and Suitcase by Linda Baade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Basilique Sainte-Thérèse de Lisieux by Daniel Bellinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Metro by alexis a., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Up by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*York, U.K.*
Comfortable by RADfotoX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
_IMG3416_527 by PSYGMON 7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
black and white. by Maxime Almy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago_River by Alison Wishart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Reflected Doha by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
18102019-IMG_8669 by MARCO DIOGUARDI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by marco saracco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Music is the answer by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Columbo by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Kotelnicheskaya Naberezhnaya by Antonio Hindi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Always on the run, Mexico City by Ivonne Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - Sweden by Jaime Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
A corner by night by Angeles Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Monochome Dresses by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
# 639. Shark. by Carlos Turren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Hudson Lattice by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Olivier_Roberjot_Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_acte 49__Paris_19_octobre_2019 (34) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSC_2803 by Barry Cant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Skateboarders in Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda-Pest by fvorcasmic, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Almeria,Spain*

Spain - Almeria - Garrucha - Paseo del Malecon Promenade by Marcial Bernabeu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

Italy - Rome - Piazza Navona - Fontana dei Quattro Fiumi by Marcial Bernabeu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

black and white. by Maxime Almy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Olso central station by Emmanuel Ageneau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 38 - Silberra Pan160 - Roll No. 3 (Rodinal) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The Real Deal by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
2019-08 Paris - "Standortsuche" Louvre by nbrausse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Big mouth Tower Bridge by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
aqua alta by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sit in by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
_DS20362 - Shark-fin shaped by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Palacio de Buda by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Cobblestone shadows - Valencia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on FlickrDetail of El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe (science museum) - Valencia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^
@philmar: 1 photo per post


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Skyward Mirror by Dominic Lacivita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano (59 of 146)-Edit.jpg by Ralf Baron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Kuwait city (EXPLORED) by Xtreme_Studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
4Q0A2375 by Jon Mould, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dijon, France*
fontaine republique 2 by Pierre magnien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Untitled by D. R. Hill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
What happened? In what a problem? by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
untitled by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum. Lines. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Eyes in the shade by Antoine Beauvillain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Architeture by mmm photo studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
X1007250 by Stephen Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pic de joie by Ju' La Korrigane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
65 Basinghall Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Apartments by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Square by Ryan Mack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| The Future || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
06.10.2019.-183 by Foto VK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innopolis, Russia*
Innopolis University by Rany Ra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Street of Ottawa by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Kota Kinabalu, Borneo, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ancona, Italy*
Piazza Cavour by Simone Bianchelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kosice, Slovakia*
Pier by Karol Ox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Manitoba Archives by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Wingspan by Kieron Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Béziers, France*
Canal du Midi Béziers by Cliff Toldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
A Trabajar. by Eduardo Godoy Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tianjin, China*
Waiting by Evi Herlyna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
The Girl Is Mine by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Canary islands), Spain*
Santa Cruz de Tenerife by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Menachem Begin Road, Tel Aviv by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
Convergence by thedailyjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
Library by clémence·Liu , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
CCR:FRB - Review 19 - Rollei IR400 - Roll 04 (TMax Developer) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Las Vegas Blvd by Colton Davie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Akureyri, Iceland*
Fiskergutten in Apotekertorget by Viv Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Papeete, French Polynesia*
Rue de Papeete by Marc CARAVEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Udine, Italy*
San Valentino - Udine by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Klaipeda, Lithuania*
Klaipeda-1 by Laimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Politie Landelijke Eenheid Dienst Infra Volvo V70 by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
28-1-15 by Andrew S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne, Victoria by Paul Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cerro Manquehue 7 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Summer People by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by easyroute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Bridge Of Hope by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Sharp Turn by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich Long Exposed by Mike Wiacek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuching, Malaysia*
Kuching, Borneo, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Universidad de Guanajuato by Paco Bulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
DAMN! by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castellón, Spain*
Castellón B&W by Paula GN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Ningxia Nightmarket by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai, China by Yen-Huan Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
leica m9 by Aaron Yuri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Nguyen Hue by Fred Abery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tucson (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Tucson (Black & White) by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Domovinski most bw by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Asian Shores [XIII] by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - Traboule-2 by François Leroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Acropolis of Athens Greece by Gotan Da, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Underground I by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Liza by Yury Kuchumov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Torre de Tv de Brasília by Andre Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Essex, U.K.*
Essex University Hythe Quay Colchester 1960-70's Nassauhaven Polythene Liverpool France Breiz Ships by Lynn Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Concrete Desert View by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
. by Salmonpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Essex, U.K.*
Partly B&W boat by Sam Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Two wheel warrior by hksleeper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
A7R08267 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_5510 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta (Georgia), U.S.A.*
MLK Day 2017 - Atlanta, GA by AIDS Healthcare Foundation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Georgian landscape by Dmitriy Lukianchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...central points... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Black & White life. by alexis vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Cincinnati Noir by Phillip Gandy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Amusement by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg_BW_01 by Andreas Motz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
008A5556 Cirkelbroen, København by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam by Gotan Da, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Scatti barcellonesi by Emilio Bufano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cloud Gate - 1 by Sugata Banerji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8953 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Unstoppable by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey, NL by Diego Malo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
san miguel by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Dostoyevskaya station by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Cloudy city skies by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_5191 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turbulence | @Praia do Arpoador, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall by Rob Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
IIII W [Explored] by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
[ Asperità della città - Asperities of the city ] DSC_0614.R3.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
LA TOUR EIFFEL by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Three is Definitely Company by Garry Knight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gôndola by Geise Architecture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Mare nero by R.Stranges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
#PleaseTalkToMe by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fishermen's fortress, Budapest by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belfast, U.K.*
Chevrolet Bel Air by Ross Mahon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Meridian Theatres @ Centrepointe by joanne clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Norrkoping, Sweden*
Train [Explored] 2019-05-19 by Robban Thun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
A twilight at Wat Arun Ratchawararam, view from Sala Arun Hotel by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Canary islands), Spain*
Urban model by Jose Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Running man by Kieron Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
IMG_1100 by Stuart Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Greensboro (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Greensboro Skyline, Greensboro NC, Downtown, Guilford County by Keith Hall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arlington (Virginia), U.S.A.*
D1000421BW by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
MirrorWalk by SickSauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Girls girls girls by Philippe Barbé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
April Rain by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
au fil de la Garonne by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nouméa, New Caledonia*
Lunch Time by Fred Mone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaunas, Lithuania*
the moon sees your soul by Jonas Bielskis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Metro by alexis a., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Checkered Architecture and a Lamp by Frank Waterkotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane_city_b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Untitled by Brent Henriksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Lines over Santiago by Álvaro Zúñiga González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Condos, Planes, and Yachts by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
so tired…？ by nicoblue2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon trams / bondes de Lisboa by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana Classic Cars by Karma 52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Setas de Sevilla, España. by Santiago Rodríguez Materon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square / 42nd Street by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Donwtown Montreal by Photos by Zane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Bermuda*
The Long Walk by Bobby Allard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
One Zagreb night in black and white... by Zvonimir Cuvalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cityscape by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. Passerelle St Georges. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Argostoli (Kefalonia), Greece*
The Chandlers by Ian Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
44550004-1 by Toni.Wang73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
20110801 Pioneers by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn, Estonia by Karlis Kadegis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Sanctuaires Notre-Dame de Lourdes by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava Premiere Sancova 2019 by Juraj Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A Thames feast by Panagiotis Tsakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
L'inconnue de Bogotá by Yann Skeudenner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A white board for your thoughts. by Ondré (ANBerlin), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cityscape at Dusk, Chicago _ BW by Ste Murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les autres by Franck Pabois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by marco saracco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
MS-5-0027 by Decocentrum ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore by night by Kent Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Piotr Dziurman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Bus wating in Moscow by Helmut Eichinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
stockholm-street by Jérôme Favre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb11 D700_303 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Lovely early morning in Prague by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
The Old Observatory by Michael Tzacostas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
2 Männer by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
White Morning [7] by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Citytrip by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of London by Berhana Kinoti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
31-12-1977 by Il Pistoiese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
07.10.2019.-347 by Foto VK, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul ,Turkey*

20110812 Ottoman Peak by [Ananabanana], sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lviv,Ukraine*

2010-08-04bj Opera House and Fountain by [Ananabanana], sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Textile Museum, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia #photo #architecture #photography #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #monochrome #bnw #bw #bw_oftheday #archilovers #instadaily #igdaily #instagramhub #instagrammers #kualalumpur #malaysia #igersmalaysia by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

Honey, where is my champagne? by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valletta, Malta*

Double arcade by K B, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Baku,Azerbaijan*

20170727-FH7A3267 by Hakan Yurtcan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

Walking the Strip at night by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich, Switzerland *

Do you have some coins? by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai,UAE*

Old Dubai by chuck patterson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brussels,Belgium*

Project 366 - 254/366: Take a walk on the bright side by Steve De Jongh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

DRD161102_0066 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Calais,France*

2014-05-23 Calais by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Czestochowa, Poland*
Zamek w Mirowie by Bram Meijer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Amsterdamsestraatweg, Utrecht by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint John, Canada*
Quidi Vidi by TK White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Mirador B&N by -Instantes- kris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Mirror by Lucas Lima 91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
NAVY 516.2 by Andreas Droussiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Marquesina by Iban López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beziers, France*
24072017-P7240600-Modifier by Sébastien Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Syracuse (New York), U.S.A.*
syracuse_vs_maryland_lax by zsm6048, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Syracuse (Sicily), Italy*
Untitled by PL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
IMG_0037 by Aris Jandinero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Oppressive sky....in B&C by Julien Ratel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Museumsinsel black, white & red by Jenny Audring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arrecife (Canary islands), Spain*
Castillo de San Gabriel by ~janne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Evening shadows by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newquay, U.K.*
Josh - March 17th - Camper by John & Josh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Umbrella by Anita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
The Red Square by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Hope by andfoto.lt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
IMG_6032 by Sergio Pucciano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Black & Light by Kurt Stanley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver red car by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
The Castle And The Beach by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Urban Jungle by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
remaining light by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Girl on a beach by Mario Aprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street Scene in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Stars & Stripes @ Times Square, New York City, USA [2015] by [ PsycBob ], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Tunnel that runs under the tracks at Michigan Central Station by Jayson Cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
People moving by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - Quais du rhône - Vélo acrobatique by Dominique chanut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
31 "Hong Kong Tramways" - Bvlgari by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
the big four by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
9 To 5 by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Market Street, Manchester by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
▂ by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Royal Palace up there by Solis Invicti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Fashion Week by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Tall Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay Area - Monochrome by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_7449B&W20 by MacTimminger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by juanrobert1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Anti-social media by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
img322 by Timur Mukhmadeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Followed by the Rain, Mexico City by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm street by JAMG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
esc by Tore Lonar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Union march by Laurie M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La défense by Jean Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
View from Palazzo Contarini del Bovolo by keysersoeze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Fountain by Jorge Carmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0062 copy by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## MaroonKay

My camera has the option of taking monochromatic photos from the very beginning. Are these photos made in color and then edited to BW? When you have BW photo, it is hard to remove the glare because you might lose the texture. I know that this app - https://retouchme.com/  can remove it from cellphone photos, wonder if they work with large images.


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Silver City by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Welfie by www.darrylchiew.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Anders Arvidsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
P1010729 by ishaq platero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Open 2017 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
City by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Centro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Downtown Manhattan by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Young Asian Ballerina in Versailles by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Windsor Castle England by Patrick Mombrai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSCN0215 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels in a nutshell by Gavin McCrory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sur les rails à Dubaî by Paul PORRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Santiago de Chile,Chile*

Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lyon,France*

Musée des Confluences à lyon by Michèle Aime Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

DRA090814_063A by Dmitry Ryzhkov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nice,France*

Nizza by Roswitz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville,Spain*

Métropole Parasol de Seville by Michèle Aime Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*


Siyah-Beyaz Üsküdar V by Y. Oğuz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Gipuzkoa,Spain*

Spain - Gipuzkoa - Zarautz by Marcial Bernabeu, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Birmingham,UK*

St Martin in the Bull Ring by K B, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Senglea,Malta*

White Sails by K B, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia*

IMG_3654 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oslo,Norway*

MR5_9069_LR by icarus_1986, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

IMG_2534_LR by icarus_1986, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

Vegas, the town that never sleeps by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai,UAE*

Dubai creek, Dubai by chuck patterson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

For a brief moment in Chinatown by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2518198998218776&set=gm.492422104644566&type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Deep in thoughts... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Петербург by Denis Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Pier-35, Coit Tower & Transamerica Pyramid by Stefan Presslein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Aldo Espinobarros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Eye of Sauron by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*


A city that never sleeps by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

shadow is a good place for gathering by yip sinclair, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

Sea winds calling home by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1786488838121701&set=a.285742648196335&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass

*Biarritz,France*

2015-07-13 Biarritz by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

20190630-1-2 by Fabio Morgagni, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*

Flying bike by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Boat station on Golden Horn river by Adrien Lammoglia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mexico City.Mexico *

To The Protest (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Madrid,Spain*

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/guess.photography/photos/a.676677329414912/788454851570492/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Stunning Shanghai Skyline by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
MKK_5721 by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City building by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Stuart Malcolm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSC0138 by Tomasz Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown Haze by 9RockRoad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Bataan-Corregidor Memorial Bridge (The State Street Bridge), Chicago, Illinois, USA by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les autres by Franck Pabois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dalston by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bourse, Bruxelles by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai mall by alfonso venzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Saint-Brieuc, France*
Villa Rohannec'h by Patrick Doreau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night / Ночной Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Into the City by Belgarion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DSCF6784 by vlad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico by Daniel Galleguillos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2019 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
IMG_20190521_175443 by VeraLovelace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour, Opera House and Bridge 2015 #572 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Sun is setting down for a new arabian night by Romen Barua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by aurea borne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tempo da espera by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Shared Lane by Austin Jain-Conti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_acte 50_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_126_octobre_2019 (078) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Richmond (Virginia), U.S.A.*
Old City Hall, Richmond, VA by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
How we live... by Luc Schuerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
"Some people feel the rain. Others just get wet" by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
R0002798.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Columbus by Stephen Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
Leipzig - Markt by Jörg Bartke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pécs, Hungary*
Pecs by Cristina Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Got you by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Under the Moreton Bay Fig by GPTravers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
M◦E◦L◦B◦O◦U◦R◦N◦E by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Hay que tener buen ojo by Ale Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Both Side - Film Sinar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Kobe Harbourland by Dr Kippy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Low profile by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Cualquier lugar es bueno para la música by Alejandro Ruiz Fernández de Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Walking the Bridge by Valerio Ponzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
L1002274.jpg by Aliwton Carvalho Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Vista a la calle by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Old Time Ride by Billy Stever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
An icon by Joeri Erregeerts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Black and white city by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Silver City Moonlight DSC_4124 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
A forest by Ed So Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
A City in Black and White by Chris Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Sunday morning in Osaka by Lorenzo Gaudenzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Streetcar - Tramway by Noemie.C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(583/17) Coches en LA Habana VI by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Fotografía urbana by José vargas., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Plymouth, U.K.*
footbridge by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Second Avenue And Bridge Entrance From Roosevelt Island Tram - Infrared Version; New York, New York by hogophotoNY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kalihi Valley by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
_DSF4776(1).jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Roma, Italia by Hidehiko Sakashita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate B/W With a Little Red by Peter Doering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
Mount Vernon, Baltimore. August, 2018. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul (1) by kingu_y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Quai André Lassagne. by brumpicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Chrysler Building and Ed Koch Queensboro Bridge by Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_DSC8225 by Fredrik Beskow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
31-12-1977 by Il Pistoiese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location on ****** island, Greece*
Bike..nature and anemone by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge, Budapest / Мост Свободы, Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia*

Reflected by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Walking into the light by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic,*

Prague June 2019 by Heinrich M., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Fishermen's fortress, Budapest by Je O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow.Russia*

Night and the city. Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

beyond Caravaggio by Thodoris Rammos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Molecule Man (black and white) by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Columbus Circle – NYC by George F, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seattle,USA*

Pike Place by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran,Algeria*

Place des victoires (Oran - Algeria) by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nagasaki,Japan*

Fête du Nouvel An à Nagasaki by Thanh Nguyen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/r.evolutionary.photo/photos/a.252777208949689/350384435855632/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass

*Bibbona,Italy*

rainy days in bibbona by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville,Spain*

Seville Metropol Parasol by Michèle Aime Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Back to the future by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

_DSC0564 by Y. Oğuz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo, Japan*

Temple of Confucius (Tokyo, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_September_2018_54 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

In A Tangle by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow City*

Somewhere in Glasgow City by coatbriggeezer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cologne,Germany*

Sin título by Björn Renner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

The cyclist, London by john douglass, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow | Russia by Mary Duniants, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dublin*

Victoria's Secret by Peter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris - Octobre 2019 by Maestr!0_0!, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lisbon by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Katowice, Poland*

Ongemakkelijk instappen by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barri Gòtic, Barcelone by franck robinet, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barcelona,Spain*

B&n 6 by Yuriy Terry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*


Awazi 3-09 by kiiti Y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fishermen's fortress, Budapest by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Nazaire, France*

2018_05_01_ACAP_SN_RV_01 by VERGER REGIS, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

no-car Paris by laurent Triboulois, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kyiv,Ukraine*

Reflections by FujiYako, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Bezmialem Valide Sultan Cami by Y. Oğuz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisbonne, Alfama, B&W, 47 by Patrick RAYMOND, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague.Czech Republic*

Prague June 2019 by Heinrich M., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh,Scotland*

...morning, keep the streets empty for me by Thodoris Rammos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg.Russia*

Streets of St. Petersburg. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Missing Budapest by Je O, sur Flick


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Berlin Alexanderplatz 2019-09-25 19:20:48 by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

City in Black and White by Jean Li, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Besançon,France*

Sans titre by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yokohama, Japan*

Oriental Passage (Yokohama, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Marken,Netherlands*

Biking in Marken by Joaquim Capitão, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris... by Daniel Jost, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Brooklyn Bridge... by Daniel Jost, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Vue du Douro, Porto by Thierry-Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Sidi Fredj près d'Alger, 24 février 2012 by Philippe Marquand Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Waiting for a friend 305.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral Metropolitana by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Slussen by Christopher Anderzon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Malasana, Madrid by bennystevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
2019 Los Angeles 086 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Clark by J. Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Regards sur Paris, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
190925-002201-100.JPG by murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy, Rialto Market, 2003 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
_DSF0926ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0757 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Erika Kogan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília sob a chuva by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
you go to work, we drink beer by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"Past" and "future" by Victor Henrique Rodrigues Jerônymo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sthlm traffic by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1909_007 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tianjin, China*
20160820-_MG_5817.jpg by Jack B. Du, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Roanoke (Virginia), U.S.A.*
Arteries by Stephen Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Jimmy Jumps Hostel, Vilnius, Lithuania. by Neil R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
20190420-16-36-51-ILCE-9-ZEISS Batis 2-40 CF by eggry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montpellier, France*
Dark City by laurent.brouty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Boboli Garden Bicycle by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Voyage en Italie 2018 1024 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
Wilderness by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Gozo), Malta*
DSCF2552 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Craiova, Romania*
People of Craiova by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cape Verde*
Sao Vicente - Praia Grande by Michele Solmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Polonia 2018 by Fernando Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Clandestino Swing BN - Valladolid by Al Martín Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
KubiBN.. by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Skyline in Monochrome by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Marcha por la Educación 19/04/2018 by alicia alondra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Bridge Noir by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Higashihonganji Temple by fengtoutou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisboa, 2019 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
|||o||| by Heinrich Plum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
The Butterfly by Cristian Degl'Innocenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Stade Vélodrome by Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Gotham by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
The Jumper by Corentin Schimel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
The Old & the New by Neil Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Every nights by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Family by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Downtown 'Diggen. The First Signs of Fall, 2016. by Tha Faatha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orleans, France*
Majestic Cathedral Saint-Croix of Orleans by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bit of colour on a grey day by Davyd Samuels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Dog by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Pont de la Mulatière by Alexandre Del Pico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Samos island, Greece*
The little vibrant car by Alex K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Foggy Shenzhen by Michael Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Good Morning Buenos Aires (no. 2) by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zürich Altstadt by Peach Weber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Untitled by film prince, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes le 01/06/16 by Sébastien Mathieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Hamburg, Speicherstadt by Hans_59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
_IMG2604 by PSYGMON 7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Dronning Louise Bridge, Copenhagen by Scott Haddow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Crosswalk 1 Edit 2 by jswigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
One Roll Review - Fuji Recording Film Eterna-RDS Type 4791 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, dec ´16 by Staffan Ekstrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, 2019 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Des pigeons by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline v.2 B&W by JPG.RAW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Hoy por mi río by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DSCF1725 by vlad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Cohen by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2019 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Graffiti in Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
toronto skyline @ night by marcus easton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 34 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia-013 by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Fisherman by Sergio G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Rose for your lovely lady? by Paolo Lottini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Snow on Paris by Gilles B. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline April 24 2019 (13) B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mdina, Malta*
old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location in Agkistri island, Greece*
horse by elen fouraki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lights by Johnny Styles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monte Carlos by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
La Belle Liégeoise (Liège 2019) by Live From Liege, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Streetscape (with U.S. Embassy in the background), Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Julian, Malta*
Malta Saint Julian's-6 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
11920160729 Siena - Piazza del Campo sw by Georg Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rothenburg, Germany*
Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nashville (Tennessee), U.S.A.*
Nashville, Tennessee by Delane Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin2018-a 50 by Blues Roots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Split, Croatia*
In love by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
von oben... by Harry Pammer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Orange is the new black ........... and white by ParrPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
vintage by eraldo mostini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Flea Market-BP30437bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Ridges... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Silver by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
ZOHR Black & White - Paris by Joël HUGON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
/\ Louvre, Paris, France by Andy Howe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Tour Eiffel - Paris - Black & White by Phoenix, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rovinj,Croatia*

Rovinj by Sidewalk Diary, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Guimaraes,Portugal*

Coche Niños. Guimaraes. Ago2017 by Fernando Bárcena, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

Waiting for tourists. Rome. Sep2015. by Fernando Bárcena, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istambul ,Turkey*

Selfie of couple. Istambul 2014 by Fernando Bárcena, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisbonne, centre, B&W, 21 by Patrick RAYMOND, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Liège,Belgium*

Place à Guillemins gare by LedesMa FoTo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rotterdam ,Netherlands*

market by Marco Pacini, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers city in Black and White by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

le calme et la tournente Paris "calm and turmoil" by laurent Triboulois, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Chicago,USA*

Chicago by Audrius Zukas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Church at night, Castle District of Budapest, Hungary by Berci Muszka, on Flickr


----------



## tupungato

*Segovia, Spain
*
Plaza Mayor de Segovia by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## tupungato

*Kansas City*, quite unlikely candidate for BW photography 

Kansas City - Bond Bridge by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala-Lumpur by Pixouille Plop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
F 1856 by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore ! by abhishesh_01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Elia Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Up by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Gente en tránsito by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Abbesh-Flickr0001.jpg by Abbesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid's Times Square by Andrey Isakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
backstage by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mann by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhatten before the big Storm by Michael Langille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
En Mémoire des Victimes.....13.Novembre 2015...Paris by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of London by Berhana Kinoti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street, Venice by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
The concrete of Brussels No. 8 by Mathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bir Hakeim Bridge, Paris*

Bir Hakeim Bridge by Ankur Garg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nature*

Help!! i'm stuck in a rut by Paul Langton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

Montreal by Richard Pilon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hippos*

hippos by Binob0, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vietnam*

Water Taxis by Peter Stewart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glacier National Park,Montana*

Wild Goose Island BW 01 by Evan Gearing, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia*

VENEDIG by PhotoMich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Minimal*

dancing queens by Max Dense, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milano*

MILANO by Antonio Pagano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Pyramid Spiral by Brett Weinstein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint-Malo, Bretagne*

Sin título by isoFIFTY.Photographie, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_3530 by Sveto Janota, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kobe, Japan*

kusunoki by Hideki Iba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Morocco*

Pedestrian 1 Meknes by Toni Ertl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Las Vegas,Nevada*

gasket by Patrick Frank, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Azca, Madrid,Spain*

Street Photo 1909_036 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jerusalem*

They are not tires !!!! by bruno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Unhappy Hour by Riccardo Palazzani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Hay's Galleria (#0977) by Lily Owen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Central Market,Zaragoza,Spain*

Central Market. by Fencejo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris 19h34 4/16 15eme by franck mory, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by French_landscape_photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
img684 by Ilya Itkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Day 4 2- 047-Exposure by Phil Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City no. 23 (30 March 2019) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Geese on flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin wall by María Llopis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Late Evening by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Navigli by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame repair work by night by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
St Paul's Cathedral. City of London. by Tomasz Czajkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zacatecas-Mexico.*

MOON OVER DOWNTOWN. by Victor Manuel Gómez G., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

St Pancras by Lily Owen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Buenos Aires,Argentina*

Mar del Plata - Coast Detail - by Laura__0000, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Lichterfest 2019 - Publikum by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Tverskaya. Night. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

What is reality and what its reflection? by Luca Ghezzi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Amsterdam.Netherlands*

Night walk. Amsterdam. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Valletta, Malta*

Telescope by K B, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Athenes,Greece*

Acropole by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

Sea winds calling home by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic*

Prague June 2019 by Heinrich M., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Curves in all the right places (#1184) by Lily Owen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Paris-2.jpg by Stéphan Pradier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Yokohama, Japan*

Yokohama City (Yokohama, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Castellon,Spain*

Spain - Castellon - Ares del Maestre by Marcial Bernabeu, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Duisburg,Germany*

cubes (Explore 02/24/2015) by Andreas Klodt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dubai Marina, Dubai, UAE*

Modern Light IV by Waheed Akhtar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Klarenbeek, Middelburg, Zeeland*

Head towards the light by Wouter de Bruijn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Jarold bridge norwich*

Jarold bridge norwich by Paul Sharp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dubai*

Five friends by Alexander Fink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cornwall,England*

The footbridge, Tintagel by Aliy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin*

Schloß Charlottenburg Berlin by Frank Giebel Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manchester City*

Sources by Peter Rea, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salerno,Italy*

Amalfi Cathedral by Simona H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Monochrome square by Sonia gs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Lasalle Singapore by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
festival república blues by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Station "Electrozavodskaya" of the Moscow metro by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Infrared view over Alameda by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sthlm love by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Sunday morning traffic, Madrid by joanne clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha under the Afternoon Light by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Lake to Lake by Sofia Ortun Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Botafogo Beach by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame repair work by night by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Black City Parade by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Good Friday 2018-4 by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisbonne, Alfama, B&W, 8 by Patrick RAYMOND, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong cityscape at Night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Berlin Alexanderplatz 2019-08-06 by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic*

Prague June 2019 by Heinrich M., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Monumento a la bandera desde balcón by Gustavo Jaramillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Hamburg. by Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
raining race by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Pierres du Niton by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
.Toronto. by 【Pixel Diary】, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
What happened? by Pat Celta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Clouds by Scott Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Closer than Sisters by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Roma - 2013 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bologna, Italy*
Bologna by D40OOM.eu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna (2014) by Ub(66), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Cincinnati Roebling Bridge BW by souravzzz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester UK-Mosely St April 2014 by BIG STEPHIE 81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tampa (Florida), U.S.A.*
Tampa Night Black and White by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Hans-Jürgen Hettinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris IX by P. Roß, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - Photographe Wallonie - Bruxelles by Bxl Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
RUE DE PARIS by steve lorillere, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dublin*

KILMAINHAM GAOL by Vincent Gal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*St. Louis Court House,St. Louis, Missouri*

Old Courthouse - Saint Louis, MO by xtaros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Industrial*

Pipes and conduit by Erbin D'Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

A thousand windows by Sonia gs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Shadows or light....? by Sonia gs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint Petersburg,Russia*

Winter Blues by Dmitrii Ivanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sao Paulo,Brazil*

Ups and downs by Cristine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

The coat was slightly rosy. by S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Daily routine....HWW flickers!! by Sonia gs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Yerevan,Armenia*

Lines and curves/concrete construction: Republic Square metro station, Yerevan by John Winder, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lines & curves*

NC by Conor F. Shine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sao Paulo,Brazil*

Martinelli by Cristine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Trafalgar Lion by Charles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salamanca,Spain*

Sin título by Alberto Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Lumix GX80-Zuiko 28mm by panaGX, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
TOKYO SKYTREE by Lotus Mi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KUALA LUMPUR by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
Manaus 05 by Joelson Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamilton, Bermuda*
Perot Post Office by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lahore, Pakistan*
Mosque Mist and the Winter Morning by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
y cuando él sale, ups, qué casualidad, justo pasaba por acá y te ví by christian oneto gaona para el documento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin 2009 by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pula, Croatia*
summer window by Mario Bekes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*katowice, Poland*
Katowice by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Åhusene B&W by Casper Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv , Boardwalk by Willi Seiler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Time Capsule by Ori Liber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Windows Above by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tromso, Norway*
tromsø by .christoph.G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Golden Temple - Kinkaku-ji by Anne-Sophie Gigan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Gotham at Night/Pittsburgh by Scott Betz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Murcia, Spain*
Red folklore by Noelia Deosdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
New age by Gaby (Leonard Alphonsa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw street by witek23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8475 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*
La Rocca by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
StudiousJune 12, 2018.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17dra0103 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
160620-004_2048px by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Sooze Carr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
architecture by Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square by SAMRAT BANERJEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DR2-E064 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Wild City (4) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Having a lovely time by Stephen Dowle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_6372 (2) by Paul Grime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament At Night by MARK HIRST, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto,Canada*

Marina, Toronto by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mechigan,USA*

Memorial to Underground Railroad, Detroit by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vienna,Austria*

Albertina by Harry Pammer, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bern, Switzerland*

Marktgasse in Bern by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Liverpool,UK*

The Fab Four have got a ticket to ride..... on the ferry across The Mersey by ParrPhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul,South Korea*

Seoul by bontakun, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brisbane,Australia*

night time sculpture by MJ , sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St.Petersburg. Russia*

Isaac's square. St.Petersburg. Night. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tebessa,Algeria*

b&w Architectural ( mosque ) by Chouaib Meraoumia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Osaka,Japan*

Restaurants in Osaka by guy clift, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Covent Garden busker (#0814) by Lily Owen, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Florida,USA*

Lauderdale-by-the-Sea by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic*

Mittelpunkt... by Harry Pammer, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zurich ,Switzerland*

34/52 Zurich Switzerland by Ronald Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

the Cutty Sark by MJ , sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

a night at an opera by MJ , sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

Just married. Rome. Sep2015 by Fernando Bárcena, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Siyah-Beyaz Üsküdar I by Y. Oğuz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

the fated fountain Saint Maur des Fossés by laurent Triboulois, sur Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham Great Britain*


Blonds, Balloons and Beverages by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham Great Britain*


Bus Stop by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Morocco*

Casablanca by tripklik --, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris 7h25 05/19 Conciergerie by franck mory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Série noire rue Boissy... by franck mory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg*

Yang by Peter Glaab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Romania*

Romania- Bazaar by Claudia Merighi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thong Lo - Bangkok by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
170129-003_2048px by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Droplets by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Palácio Tiradentes by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The City That Never Sleeps_bw : ) (bw or color?? : )) by Natalia Medd, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto*

Home Hardware on Parliament by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris 7h30 05/05 by franck mory, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wildlife*

Psst! by Andreas Koch, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The way home... by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Germany*

On Rails by Michael-Prietz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bruges*

DSC_0516_DxO by - JMR -, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Chiesa di San Simeon Piccolo, Venezia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

Convento francescano by Daniele Marzocchi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Wisconsin State Capitol, Madison, Wisconsin*

Wisconsin State Capitol by Ken Zirkel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kenya*

lionceau bw-2 by Didier Delouvrier, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels_4 by Gunars Jemeljanovs, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Normandy*

The power of Insta. by jeanseb1971, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Thailand*

000002790030 by Spockpock, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

contorsion by Jack_from_Paris, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lights by Johnny Styles, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

St Martin-in-the-Fields, London by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Las Vegas,USA*

b o u l e v a r d by Ronald Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul,South ,Korea*

Seoul by bontakun, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva,Switzerland*

The swan in the city by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Osaka,Japan*

Street walk in Osaka by guy clift, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York;USA*

New York Stock Exchange at Wall Street by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto,Canada*

Toronto by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney, Australia*

"Skyscape" by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Jijel,Algeria*

Pont des grottes merveilleuses by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

the connected and others Paris by laurent Triboulois, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

Siyah-Beyaz Üsküdar II by Y. Oğuz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Berlin Alexanderplatz 2019-05-15 20:58:04 CEST by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Evening walk. Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney, Australia*

"Promenade" by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Greve dos Professores no Estado de São Paulo by Thadeu Nogueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Random Street Photo in Shanghai by sjhstone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Noemi M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Quiet May by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Birmingham Electric by huzzahs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Rituales aztecas en el Zócalo by Nizega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Each in his own world by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
A beacon by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Museumsinsel by A D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Calm by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Una foto en bola by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan's tram by Chiara S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
002062 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge-1 by Richard Swinscoe, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelona,Spain*

Floating Oasis by Luca Ghezzi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

Downtown Core from the Bay by Luca Ghezzi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*cologne,Germany*

Kölner Dom by Diueine Monteiro, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Esperando. Oporto. Ago2017 by Fernando Bárcena, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

sous les lampadaires Paris by laurent Triboulois, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Prague,Czech Republic*

Prague June 2019 by Heinrich M., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Wasserklops by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's central fire station, Singapore*
DSCF3821-2 by bob crawshaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Esplanada dos Ministérios e Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77II_DSC0726 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Traffic (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Thoughtful... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sails under steel by Joshua Nicholson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Sheraton Park by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Puzzles by anna bednarkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Bachir Badaoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
R2-E051 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
362 365 dancing among chaos by Vibeke Friis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
2019Misc-Sept20-2476 by hermitsmoores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
Leica M6 - Fuji Superia 400 converted to B&W by marnuc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Arrested - Rynek we Wrocławiu - Market Square, Wrocław by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
In Salamanca by Sonia gs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Pedestrian crossing bis by Tiph Haine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
20161206[TRIX] by Beile Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190629 Delta3200 f90x 29 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Waiting for the metro...... by Jimmy FANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
West Vancouver - Film Sinar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020101 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
"A day in the life" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague-0246 by Steve Sargeant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
"OK, I think I'll call it a day!" by Sven Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Jersey Girls, Clipper City, NYC by Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Corentin Schimel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
macau xmas by Dignadice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
La foto ricordo by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Untitled by Oscar Villeda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Ночная прогулка после 6 часов за рулём. #night #lviv #lvivtrackweekend #lvivtrackweekend2016 by Alex Galchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sentries by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Bye Bye! by Paolo Lottini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
Pisa by Osvaldo Vezzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Here I go by Nicola Gilg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
20191022_103327 by Johannes Schönbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
IMG_9778 by Rüdiger Koch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool, England by Cycling-Road-Hog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Skyline Park - Denver by Simon Foot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Watertower by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8460 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by suitoffexpo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Liv B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Postcards From..... by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SAMU de Paris SMUR Hôpital Hôtel-Dieu Fiat Ducato by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toledo,Spain*

G0004944 by Jose Dwek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

G0004234 by Jose Dwek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cambridge*

G0001015 by Jose Dwek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cerdeña,Italy*

Straßenmarkt / street market by Rudolf Ludwig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam Noord by francisca-s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rio de Janeiro,Brazil*

Mann by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Antoine A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
White suit by Paolo Lottini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Street art in Paris ©twe2018☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City by manu_nos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Campo San Rocco by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta by Tommy Næss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels gallery by Ivi Alguero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Expanding Skyline, Dubai by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Erika Kogan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cascavel, Brazil*
Lua sobre Cascavel by Nataniel Klug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Chaudiere bridge with low water by Howard Sandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KUALA LUMPUR by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hall, Germany*

Schwäbisch Hall black&white by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*

Jinbou-cho by Minoru Asano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg, France by Uwe Printz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Rond Pont Rive in Geneva, Switzerland by Neil MacCormack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Nieuwebrugsteeg - 2019 by Huub Zeeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Kleuren - Colours by Diederik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peñiscola by Klarissa Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
National Opera - 3 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 56 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Jacobins square B&W by Pierre-Alain Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Street photography in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Water Sprays by Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
* by David Davidoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Real Life Scrabble by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Grève des femmes - 14 juin 2019 by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Rua Augusta by caco.carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monaco - Montecarlo - Hotel de Paris by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
candid by alvin_ntm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
DH1190471 by Dennis H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Summertime by Red Greg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Salford Quays by Simon Pither, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1060568 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
●copyright ● zpantelis●Bratislava by Giannis Zachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
L1030441 by Kris Washington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Calm by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
pont neuf by mala_wi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Luca Pietrobono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Street art in Paris ©twe2018☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Street Vocalist by Steve Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Noumea, New Caledonia*
La baie de Nouméa au crépuscule by Pierre-Franc BOUVET-MARECHAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
A wheel man in Nanjing by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Place de la Gare Lille by Michel Jonker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw_Streets_2 by Praveen Maloo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0758M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 8 by YONG WANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
190203-003 - Globen city by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Mikel Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Georgeous Prague by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram station by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Hudson Lattice by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_DSF2582 by Michael Badalamenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Gascon Landes Regional Nature Park*

Lacanau beach by hassan bensliman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Navigli, Milán*

_MG_0010 by ANGEL LUIS GUTIERREZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Montreal*

Montréal by Raphael Autran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*North Carolina*

Bridge to Terra Beania by ε βean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lombardia,Italy*

Dia de los muertos #2 by drugodragodiego, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Reading, England*

Reading, England by john douglass, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*France*

Les Chars sans voile de la Côte d’Opale (2) by Guillaume Lefebvre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sydney,Australia*

Primary colors  by JohnNguyen0297 (busy - on/off), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bruges, Church of Our lady*

201908_0336 Bruges, Church of Our lady by &#55357;&#56567; Ad DeCort (NL), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Milan*

Milan ... monument(s) by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Doha Qatar*

S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boston*

Zaikem Bridge by Adrian Bratoi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Almeria,Spain*

Landdrostdreef B&W by beyond architecture, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*England*

K I N G D O M by Ronald Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nature*

All In A Row! by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florida*

never swim alone by Dave Andrews, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Helsinki*

_A729405-Edit by tero kaiponen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Helsinki*

A modern mistake by tero kaiponen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mindil beach night market Darwin,Australia*

Mindil beach night market Darwin by Jack Grotter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Rue de Braque by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Walking-the-Streets-of-Paris-033 Black N White by D B Morton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Porto*

Sin título by José Carlos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Barcelona,Spain*

BARCELONA1415 by Jordi Dalmau, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night view in my city💕 by Photolover Eva, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago*

Completely nuts by Michael Beresin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt,Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by Christian Straub, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zagreb,Croatia*

Trnje by Zoran M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ankara,Turkey*

03TX7536 by Kemal Riza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zaragoza,Spain*

City with friends... by Fencejo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin*

Airport Schoenwalde by Michael Obst, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Artistic*

"Heavenly walk" by Piotr Lis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valencia,Spain*

Boat trip by llondru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*England*

Sin título by life trough photography 2019, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sicily,Italy*

Alleyway in Savoca, Sicily by kurjuz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Fatih Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey*

Fatih Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey by alamond, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

skater by mouzhik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Taiwan*

Sin título by 宇津木 螢, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Linemen, Echo Park, CA*

Linemen, Echo Park, CA by Jordan Barab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Malaga,Spain*

El Trabajo es un rollo by Bart van Hofwegen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

le 36 vue par l'arrière by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Monumento a los Descubridores, Lisboa II by Leandro Fridman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sao Paulo,Brazil*

Relógio em Preto e Branco by Antonio Marin Jr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Belgium - Brussels City*

"Black Brussels" by Arif Kavak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Highland, City of Philadelphia, Pensilvania*

Wissahickon (IR) by George Kurzik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris,France*

36 quai des Orfèvres by Rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

I'll repent, honest!! by Barry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Racing*

A last shot at the starting line. by Luc Schuerman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Greece*

Athos Aqueduct (Tri-X) by Harald Philipp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bosphorus,Turkey*

Bosphorus by ashokboghani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*The Window*

Dog by janosh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Magdeburg, Germany*

Wissenschaftshafen by janosh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florence*

Tourists in Florence by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Man on stairs*

Man on stairs by Helena Bezecna, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ludington,Michigan,USA*

SS Badger, Ludington by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zürich,Switzerland*

Grossmünster, Zürich by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Brescia ,Italy*

Le petit bijou by drugodragodiego, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

London Eye by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul,South Korea*

Seoul by bontakun, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelone,Spain*

Azotea de piedra by Luca Ghezzi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Schwäbisch Hall ,Germany*

Horse by Diueine Monteiro, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

le photographe et sa valise -the photographer and his suitcase by laurent Triboulois, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Porto,Portugal*

Contemplando Oporto. Ago2017 by Fernando Bárcena, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Michigan,USA*

Thomas Edison Statue on the Thomas Edison Boardwalk, Port Huron by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Morbihan,France*

Morbihan, semaine du Golfe 2019, B&W, 20 by Patrick RAYMOND, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Buda palace, Hungary by Je O, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Moscow river. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Das alte Spiel by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
ChitChat by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília, DF by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_546D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
san miguel by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sthlm traffic by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
... Hacia la utopía capitalista ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
a colourful icon by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
End of Ramadan at Hamad International Airport by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Frost by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram and bike by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Street_New York-4 by Michael Kolb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_16_novembre_2019 (062) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bridge over railway to Regents Park Road & Primrose Hill by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF6210-1.jpg by Stephen Percival, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Mare nero by R.Stranges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
201812_0030 Valencia, 📱 Any news today? by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ribfest June 23 2019 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut, Lebanon by James Mason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*

twilight zone by tomorca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Katowice, Poland*

Ongemakkelijk instappen by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
bbp by Tim Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Jade Latour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Street by Anton C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Lunch break, CBD, Cape Town, South Africa by Hans-B. Sickler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
chrisborrel-1001347 by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Orange by InfamousBoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Bra, Hotpants, Wellingtons by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Popeye by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Valencia, Spain*
Incendi forestal - Riu Marjal by ec.thor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*
Abstract Valencia by Jonathan Sutcliffe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Volgograd, Russia*
Cats #3 by Mikhail Samanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
Guayaquil by mariana ghisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Agra, India*
Taj Reflections 09 29 14 (2 of 2) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
IMG_8490_1 by Giuseppe Coco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pecs, Hungary*
Nemzeti by Szabolcs Sélley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Untitled by Jeroen Albers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Albert Park Lake by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Providencia by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by <")}}}>{, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Megane Bashi by Gregg Kawakami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
38 Lisboa by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
In The Dark Of The Night by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
DMP_3958 by David Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool Skyline 3 by Kevin Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Rathaus by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...life is different from above... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
One Roll Review - Fuji Recording Film Eterna-RDS Type 4791 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Pearl Diver - knitting (B&W) by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sheraton Sheikh Zayed Road by Graeme Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSC_2260_Nik_PL3 by herve.ramboz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Liv B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
hopital_public_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_14_novembre_2019 (97) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Inspector by Multiple Arms Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_0620D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Infrared over Alameda by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
White horse / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
191127-007_2048px by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
089A9982-3Final by Paul Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
MTR-Hong Kong by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Coastal Titan and downtown Toronto by alex_7719, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Towering by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
E by Lys de Kerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drf0136 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_0567.jpg by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Lady Hamilton Hotel by Alan Troidl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Pido para un Ferrari... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
#barcode#downtown#oslo by ingvild.torp.16, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Hall of Fame by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 / Lagoon. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
black and white photo of two women standing near white car by Safe Road, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
In The Dark Of The Night by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Aqua Granda - Water on water by benth0s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Off they trot by HellonEarth2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"Portrait on Bicycle"... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Andalucia,Spain*

bay by Tom Doerken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shoes*

View from the ship by luka beselia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

“Honor the dead, protect the living” by Mustafa Selcuk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Church Interior, Blois, Central-Val De Loire, France*

Monochrome, Church Interior, Blois, Central-Val De Loire, France. by David Millican (Photoshop free zone), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice,Italy*

Venecia - Italia by Lorena Vb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hollywood Boulevard*

Pantages 2019 by Sterling Scott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manzanar National Historic Site,California*

Manzanar Memorial by murraycdm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shirley, Arkansas*

Play It Again Sam by Ev Fstop, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pottery*

Handmade by Taha ismail ORUC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ariccia,Italy*

Ariccia, Leica M9, Summilux 35mm ASPH by mappett hz, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

Kyoto Japan

Chrome by niggyl , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
escalator 2 by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile, perrito de calle Nueva York by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Asuka @ Nakanoshima by Ilko Allexandroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
concreto orgânico by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nights by Carlos Romon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Amber Soos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Clowns by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6533 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Architecture asphalt berlin - Credit to https://homegets.com/ by David Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cloudy by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Santa Llúcia Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Mailand Street Donne italiane 15 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Isabel Marant in Paris at night by Patrick Loste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline April 24 2019 (13) B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
SON01108cropNikSE by Charlie Jobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Red Tower, Malta*
Red Tower by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2015-06-27_14-55-49_ILCE-6000_DSC09164 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 86 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

paris.... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Life in Motion - Motion in all directions... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai, UAE*

Racing to the skies... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*kuwait City,Kuwait*

The fountain and Monument... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London ,UK*

The Tobacconist by hoomanz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Kiss by Sébastien Dupont, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva,Switzerland*

Port des Pâquis, Genève by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul,South Korea*

Seoul by bontakun, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Schwäbisch Hall,Germany*

Haller Weihnachtsmarkt by Diueine Monteiro, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Skating-rink. Red Square. Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Unstoppable by Sébastien Dupont, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai, UAE*

An afternoon walk... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

hong kong city by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville,Spain*

Street Seville by Michèle Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore in Black and White by Dietrich Herlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
bearded man by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Oscar Uria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Port by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
entourage by carolina madruga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney - The umbrella by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Lake to Lake by Sofia Ortun Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2435 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Following by MudflapDC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cowcross Street, Smithfield by slmimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice nightlife, 8.47pm-9.50pm 18th October 2019 by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
New model by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai. U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Liv B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Stasha Yatchuk, Kouka Webb by clichey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - Moulin Rouge-photo by Jonas Thorén by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

^^ Wrong thread??....just asking!

*Pushkar, India*

Faces of Pushkar by Sid Patnaik, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Paris France*

Dreams by vita orlov, on Flickr

_Edit..I resized this photo on imgur. I hope that is ok..._


----------



## christos-greece

bd popeye said:


> Wrong thread??....just asking!



No its not  ...see exambles in the next posts


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
4K6A1045 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

You got it, Popeye?


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSCN1298 by tamara omana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC1582 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Saint-Catherine Street Lights by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2019 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1328-24 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
rio at night.... by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by TMVissers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Maremàgnum under rain by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_2276_DxO by Massimo Bonfante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Chaboureau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cowcross Street, Smithfield by slmimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Umbrellas in Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Christmas is approaching by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Magda Balinko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
06.10.2019.-124 by Foto VK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Port de Sóller (Mallorca), Spain*
Port de Sóller by Maurice van Gestel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Street people by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
escalator 2 by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
IMG_2977.JPG by Jamie Smed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sichuan, China*
Luodai's Main Street (Sichuan, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Old quarter by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse 014 by Maciek Burgielski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Asuka @ Nakanoshima by Ilko Allexandroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kelowna, Canada*
Steet Watchers by jarrardphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Split, Croatia*
Split | Square by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Old marquee sign - Chicago by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

Big Ben by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lausanne ,Switzerland*

Le Montreux by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ottawa,Canada*

Spider, National Gallery of Canada, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul,South Korea*

Seoul by bontakun, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Liège,Belgium*

Structure de la gare des Guillemins by LedesMa FoTo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Barcelone,Spain*

Kisses. Barcelona 2014 by Fernando Bárcena, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rome,Italy*

Wedding I. Rome. Sep2015. by Fernando Bárcena, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

Say hi to Mahatma Gandhi in San Francisco by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

The weather not playing nice by Dickson Phua, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

The weather not playing nice by Dickson Phua, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Cafe sans color by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

drd160901_0666 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*

Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Guilvinec,France*

Guilvinec by Louis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Panamá City, Panamá*

Night Cityscape (Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Old Town (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
On the move by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_6920 by Christian Aguas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF7309A by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Street by Chris Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
PRAGUE--3062 appr Malostranska IB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, National Historical Museum by Vasilis Tsouptsis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Julia Gomes by rettrarte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A0280847-4 by roger janssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Duos . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
IMG_5089 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice nightlife, 8.47pm-9.50pm 18th October 2019 by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_8173 by Aniel Bhaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00061 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lyon,France*

La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bergamo,Italy*

A black and white cityscape by Mario Ottaviani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sydney harbor,Australia*

Primary colors  by JohnNguyen0297 (busy - on/off), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago River*

Gloomy Chicago River by Nisah Cheatham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

London. by Jose Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Queretaro,Mexico*

WINTER EVENING by Victor Manuel Gómez G., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bavaria,Germany*

[The Hive] by --StadtKind--, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

London. by Jose Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto*

AUGUST 2016 NM1_0094_013794-1-222 by Munroe Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pisa,Italy*

...a look in black and white by Salvatore Vitale, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Don't get lost by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
The life of the street by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución, México City. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
191127-006_2048px by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuatro-torres Madrid by María Álvarez Sanmartín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by t4raw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
The Red Rocket by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC by Youchun Yao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
002080 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Weddings.... by Mark Fly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Joe Frendo, Bakery by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels HSS by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa Dubai by Grant Cronje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Lourdes, France*
Sous des nuages tourmentés by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night view in my city💕 by Photolover Eva, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rome*

Rome Wedding towards Trevi Fountain by Ric Evers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Baker Street Station, London*

Baker Street Station, London by Rajiv Bhuttan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brussels, Belgium*

The Woman and the Little dog by philippe Dehuit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

protest against pension reform by hassan bensliman, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016_616 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0377 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Power Nap... by Jesus Alducin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Peter Svedbergs Äng by Joakim Ravell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSC09701 by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
LIKE no PLACE on EARTH by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pode ser que não venhas mais (It may be that you are not coming again) by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Eiffel Streets by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
L1003637 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Malta*
St. Joseph Feast - Rabat - MALTA by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kamakura,Japan*

Kōtoku-in Kamakura by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

BG6I0768 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen ,Algeria*

Ghazaouet by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

BG6I1286 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Denver,USA*

Denver Union Station by Simon Foot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva,Switzerland*

Through the looking glass by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Singapore*

2017-07-13 10.12.36.jpg by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Perth,Australia*

Hay St Mall Candid shots by hoomanz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuwait City,Kuwait *

There rises the spiral building... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

.....


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Bulls at the Center... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zagreb,Croatia*

Zagreb Cathedral Square by Thomas Wheelock, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai, UAE*

Ibn Battouta Gate - 01 by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

L1002392 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Sydney,Australia*

wynyard by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seoul,South Korea*

Seoul by bontakun, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisbonne, Alfama, B&W, 19 by Patrick RAYMOND, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Frühling in Berlin by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valparaiso,Chile*

Nocturnus by Natán Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Ave Mont-Royal E Corner (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Patios by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Black & white #BlackAndWhite #Monterrey #NuevoLeón #México ⚫⚪ by lizethgarcia2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 134 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Marina with Seattle in Background 1652BW by Dennis Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
walking together by my-sh-photography-me, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
Christchurch, New Zealand by Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
Guayaquil - Ecuador by jeanpierre contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Catania (Sicily), Italy*
Catania B&W, Sicily, Italy by Sebaphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dunkerque, France*
Dunkerque. France. Le Galion Espagnol EL GALION attire les badauds. © Dom Janasz by Dom Janasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kampala, Uganda*
Kampala central by Dominik Legault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jacksonville (Florida), U.S.A.*
IMG_8702welr by YodalisPhotography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Guanajuato by inombrableuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Quentin, France*
Saint Quentin, France by Lyall Visser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kristiansund, Norway*
Untitled by Linda Andersen Ness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
SCN - Helsinki by Jorge Barahona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stripes by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
La abuela by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
image by Martin Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1000978 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva's girls by Alba Knobel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ragusa (Sicily), Italy*
Red dress by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik by TheMosersUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago's buildings by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8539 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
SZR_Builldings_Metro by Suresh Ravichandran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
2019-08 Paris - "Denkmal-Selfie" Louvre by nbrausse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Corso by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSC02203-2 by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Cone of ice cream by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
500px Photo ID: 118238865 by Kang Kang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Station "Electrozavodskaya" of the Moscow metro by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Hoy por mi río by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
EMP_20170624_061.jpg by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
View to Jack Cartier point, Montreal, Canada by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Lincoln Road by IMJPRO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
waiting for better weather. by gerard de mooij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Snow Topped Istanbul by Daniel Barker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pode ser que não venhas mais (It may be that you are not coming again) by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge in Snow by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
P5291378adftt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Freecycle Trip (50) by Sian and Carl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia-1 by Ricardo Maksoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort Chambray (Gozo), Malta*
Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
@ Kanal ¬ 20170728_0128 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament At Night by MARK HIRST, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Ulverston,England*

the market street busker by peter brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Industrial*

piper at the gates of factory by monokhromov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

Encuesta, Retiro (3) by japs3, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Rio de Janeiro,Brazil*

Mann mit Paketen by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Madrid,Spain*

Palomas, Sol by japs3, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Zurich, Switzerland*

we're all caught in a huge net by Tobi Gaulke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich*

Decoaració urbana de Nadal a Munic by Albert de la Hoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Colmar • Haut-Rhin • Alsace • France*

Old Street by fs999, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mantua,Italy*

Mantova by Roger Gazineu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Avant la pluie by Jacques Delaire, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai, UAE.*

Cruising across the Creek... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

paris...... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Phuket, Thailand*

patong phuket by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

XT1A7583 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seattle,USA*

[email protected] by kenneth r rowley, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai, UAE*

Business Bay Area - Monochrome by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

L1003568 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Under The Bridge. by Sébastien Dupont, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Doha,Qatar*

Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

CKER6999-E by Kemal Riza, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Basel.Switzerland*

Basel Münsterplatz, 2014 by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuwait City,Kuwait*

Kuwait City view in B&W by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Salisbury,UK*

Salisbury, Wiltshire by Simon Foot, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Life in Motion - HK by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Black City Parade by Sébastien Dupont, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Phuket,Thailand*

overcast by Gregory Rohan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Rapid Transit by Arif Nur Rokhman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Dia 1 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 24/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Thiago Soares/MNI by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Infrared view over Alameda by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Water | Berlin | Germany by Gilberto Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Centro Historico de Quito. Ecuador by Daniel Guarache, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Collares by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Downtown Atlanta Skyline No. 3 by Michael Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Des Moines (Iowa), U.S.A.*
Des Moines, IA Skyline_P1150455 by Wampa-One, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Down on the City by Matthew Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Upfest 2016 Bristol by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
Amman, Jordan by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jajce, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Untitled by Sveto Simovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
don't wake her up by Uffa Giainuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rouen, France*
“Alive or dead, the truth won't rest. Rise up while you can.” by Gilles Lemonpeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Coimbra, 10.12.16 by Robert Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw by Xavier Fa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Calle Dean by Víctor Usieto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Pedestrian crossing bis by Tiph Haine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190715 HP5 F6 01 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Providencia by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Bridge Noir by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Escape the rain! (view full-screen) by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8953 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-12-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Louvre en monochrome by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
R0003565.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
2009: Paris - looking over Place de la Concorde by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Alone at the movies by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Bad Moscow morning. For work. by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Streets in Black & White by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Ligne Verte by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
170113-001_2048px by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Wonder by NDNWITHALEICA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
rio at night.... by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Underpass by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Almost classical mode by Stefano Annovazzi Lodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_7607 by pedro vitale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of London by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
giocare (play) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Abbraccio by Antonio Molitierno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Puente de la Hispanidad by Hessyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Willemsbrug by Alain Camonier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
art class by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Black & White QUBE Cement Freight at Arrivals Rd, Nth Melbourne on 12/12/2019. by Bradley Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Plaza de Armas by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Kobe by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Arcade by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana by Q Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Hola paloma!! by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
The girl is in dark glasses by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Viru by alexpta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Time_Square-NewYork by Tony Butler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
👉 Bicycle repairs only in absolute exceptional cases..! 😌 ©twe2012☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
National Opera - 3 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 65 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Bouquet by leniners, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Street photography in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Towers and Curves - Infrared by Robert Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Switzerland*
Flamingo - only one color by Christopher Henry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_5510 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Romantic Plot Number One - Романтический сюжет номер один by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sundsvall, Sweden*
P1000997 by Anders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sendai, Japan*
Sendai, snap by H. Adachi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
20110801 Pioneers by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
comfort by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Bridge, London, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Neuerwegsbrücke, Hamburg by Philipp Intlekofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
_DSC0063 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
North by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleroi, Belgium*
Yellow doors by Eric Baygon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, France*
Annecy sous la neige 1 by Romain Gonnellaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Monument by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PARISIENNES by Smt Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_160929_Paris_07_NBt by Francois Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Moulin Rouge, Paris, France by Gary Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Orchard st metro entrance by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Love in the Time of Cholera .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mdina, Malta*
old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Day A Picture A Story by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

giocare (play) by Pietro Bernardi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Italy*

the christmas flow by Giovanni Marangoni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Boston*

Boston by Michel Molinari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York City*

picket line by Susan Jane Golding, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Seattle*

untitled-55.jpg by Tracy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Scotland*

1-R0000441-2 by Roberto C., Italy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Whitby Abbey,England*

Whitby Abbey in Black and White by George Stamets, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

The London Collection by marcospararas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Glasgow*

Christmas Comes But Once A Year by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mersin,Turkey*

Stairs by Hakan Kavas, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
winter 2012 - Tashkent by Bakhtiyor Kadirov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Urb06 D100_059 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo,Japan*

R0006755 by jason5lee, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong street by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
s k e l e t o n by Jonhy Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
George St._171215_33071-Edit by Donald Gould, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Sunrise by Rory Bergin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm's Christmas time by Pat Ch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Together by sylvie trajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
unsorted by Satoshi Komiyama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Always on the run, Mexico City by Ivonne Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Around egypt #siwa #marsaaalam #dahab #taba #rasshietan #hurghada #gouna #sharmelshiekh #alexandria #luxorandaswan by Moustafa T.abdallah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
_DSC8520edit by istreetshooter (All pics copyrighted), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin-U-Bahn by Johann R. Peters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Christmas in Chicago - 6 by Abhishek Chandra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb10 D700_756 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2019 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
002093 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
IMG_5071 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Boats in the rain by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Christmas Market / Brussels by #PhilippeCPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Philadelphia City Skyline*

Philadelphia City Skyline in Black and White by Kofla Olivieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

Venice in Black and White by photoserge.com, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Seafarers Bridge 2019-09-07 (5D4_5380) by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Queensboro Bridge, New York City*

Queensboro Bridge, New York City, Black and White by Andrew Milligan sumo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_9724 by Fernando Santos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt HDR Black and White by Pierantonio Rusciano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris*

Paris black and white by photoserge.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cologne*

Cologne black and white by Andreas Mally, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Rua Augusta by caco.carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Weymouth,England*

Weymouth (Dorset) Harbour in Black and White. by Kath Brewer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Salzburg*

Salzburg in black and white by Stefan Blomberg Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Timur Laut, Pulau Pinang, Malaysia*

Lim jetty black and white by Ah Wei (Lung Wei), en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Opera and ballet Odessa by bittix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow 🚖 by Basra M. , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate B/W With a Little Red by Peter Doering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Tea Time Together (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Young Woman With Long Hair by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Circles by FujiYako, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*
Red in monochrome by Hiro_ A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Busses - Selective Colour by Mark Farrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sky high by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
|||o||| by Heinrich Plum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi minh city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Xmas Time @ Radio City Music Hall, New York City, USA [2015] by [ PsycBob ], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Wingspan by Kieron Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Le Pont Raymond Barre,Lyon again by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Colorful balloons in a B&W life. by Dimitri D Photo Collection, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Oxford Street (Shanghai) by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv , Boardwalk by Willi Seiler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
City of Edmonton at Night by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2010-08-04bj Opera House and Fountain by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Hohenzollern bridge and Cologne Cathedral by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Viena / Vienna / Wien. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Orange is the new black ........... and white by ParrPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hoover Dam (Nevada/Arizona), U.S.A.*
DSCF0488.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The biggest ! by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - France by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Time Musee d'Orsay by palmoid, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zagreb, Croatia.*

Big eater egg by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

streets by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ottawa,Canada*

Ottawa by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Meknes, Morocco*

Strests by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Melbourne,Australia*

Patience by Joseph Teh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint Petersburg,Russia*

Admiral `s thinking - Размышления адмирала by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

The Brandenburg Gate by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Panama City ,Panama*

Panama City by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Seville,Spain*

Sevilha by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Havana,Cuba*

Havana by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Granada,Spain*

Granada by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Streets by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vancouver.Canada*

End of the day by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuwait City,Kuwait*

The Walk of the Stars by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Taipei,Taiwan*

Taipei night market by Joseph Teh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

DSC02198 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*City of Edmonton,Canada*

City of Edmonton at Night by Joe Chowaniec, en Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

paris.... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algerian Architecture by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kuala Lumpur*

IMG_3654 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Habana Taxi by Kai Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saigon nightmares by Jan Rockar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Street I by Tony Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
41/365 by Goran Mijailović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A7305821 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Gossip in Backlight by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
North Side by Josh Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Como, Italy*
View from Lake Como | Varenna Lombardy Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam by Yves Henchoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Solfarid by George Oze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb, night and day... by paolo argenziano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 603 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Speed Of Bike... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, 2016 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hangzhou, China*
Don't text and drive by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, France*
_DSC1745A2 by Pascal Rey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
martini love by t.basel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sentries by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Centre Island by John Hirchak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Two wheel warrior by hksleeper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siam reap, Cambodia*
Moody temple by Manuth Chek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J9287 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Downtown Edmonton by Kirsten Mackesy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
SIDNEY- BRIDGE - LITTLE GIRL - 2019 B&N flickr by PM Sabater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Bus by felix.baeuml, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Urban House by Davide Lonigro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
good friday by Jay Señoron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KUALA LUMPUR by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Untitled by Roy Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
The night was too short... by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok girl by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Auf dem Heimweg by Jürgen Fabian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble by Damien.B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reims, France*
Streetcar Tracks by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Marktgasse in Bern by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tenerife (Canaria islands), Spain*
Tenerife-28.jpg by Alan Bevins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maastricht, Holland*
Vasteloavend! by Jostakesphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
le mie ricchezze #2 by Davide Lonigro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (834) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cleveland, U.S.A.*
Cleveland Skyline B/W by Brad Hartig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cloud Gate by Bal v, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0424 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Inception... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pause massage by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Selfie sur le ciel de Paris by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SAMU de Paris SMUR Hôpital Hôtel-Dieu Fiat Ducato by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Too late to look aside by Ognyan Levashki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Mans, France*
le mans classic - juillet 2018 by florian bray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Under the bright lights by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Luces de Noche by Rashide Abirached, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Commute Ages by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX <3 by Perla Fierro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Ste-Catherine_Peel_1 by Claude Trudel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A gray evening by Imrich K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hallgrimskirkja by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_8711 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Chinese View from Above by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Downtown Philadelphia by phillyguy1631, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2019 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Biberon & Fils, Paris, France by Jan Schlenker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
IMG_8639 by Rindy O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice nightlife, 8.47pm-9.50pm 18th October 2019 by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Siesta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi. U.A.E.*
SZGM by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Flagstaff (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Bright steel by John Parrish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Tormenta Electrica Monterrey by Rogelio García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
_DSC0698 Cape Town 2016 by Jill Capper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Reflection by Luis Sou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coco Cay, Bahamas*
Coco Cay, Bahamas. by RViana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
By night by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Pause am Wasser by Rubina V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Gathering (FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Atlanta by twilight by Carl Fredrickson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Demain les chiens.../ La complainte du Milan Noir (hors série) by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
city lights by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Split, Croatia*
Split | Diocletian's Palace's underground complex by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Don't try to sell me lies by bernizt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
After the Snow by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
Malecón by -Espe-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Untitled by Louis Vest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Happy Sun by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perugia, Italy*
Editing "Monte del Lago (PG) - PH, fabriziobelìa by Luigi Coppola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Curitiba, Brazil*
Botanical garden (Curitiba) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Untitled by angel low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Walking in Nice by gekimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Reaching for the sky by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Skyline by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Thinking by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Rainy day - Iriomote Island, Okinawa, Japan by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
La dolce vita 5/8 by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stripes by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Qué aproveche- Bon Appetit by Ignacio Puebla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Londonism by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Venus d'Ailleurs by edouardv66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
44 by Robert Widdowson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Red Bikes by Kev Walker ¦ Thank You 4 Comments n Faves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Waiting by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Silver by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Spread Your Wings by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Ballet on Alexander the third's bridge - beginning - Black & white - Paris - 09/06/2014 by Stéphane Emery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Boulevard Voltaire - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
,,,, by trung quang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC0638 by Timur Razykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad verano by Edgar Salazar Granados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Christmas by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga em preto-e-branco by Luiz Filipe Varella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York, James A. Farley Building by Time Share, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Back in black by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Emptied out platform of Baker Street subway station by ERIC MAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai mall by alfonso venzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Euro Trip 2018 by Mike Schinsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Stormy Bogotá by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz-Donau by Ralph Punkenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ávila, Spain*
Parador Ávila - Voigtlander Bessa L by Alejandro Valdizan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
_DSC1994- Mothercity at sunrise by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
Night Tram to Bordeaux by Michael Guttman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin2018-a 50 by Blues Roots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
Bring Out The Big Guns [remix] by Dave Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trogir, Croatia*
A Kiss by Richard Creagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Cinta Costera - Panama City by Gustavo Ulloa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cardiff, U.K.*
Lonely with Friends by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sochi, Russia*
With a hope for the best by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Singel Canal by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zadar, Croatia*
IMG_8365 by tomi tomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Spill out all your charms DSC_4032 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Curt Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
"A day in the life" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Impression (4) by Louie Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Wet Market by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
The Castle And The Beach by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Arrêt by Joël Flück, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Cab on 34th Street, New York by AmbientLens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
All About Breakfast by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Bonjour, Athènes!_IMG_7033bw_01 by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Germany*
201910_0041 Leer (D), 💥🎈Oligochrome Fair🌈🎈 by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Giza, Egypt*
pyramids by anthony kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
to the left, to the right by Thomas Leuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv, 2015. by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava | Slovakia by Mary Duniants, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Reflaction by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Bus by Fred Friggens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
LaSalle Street by Chuck Hunnicutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dark Night Rises... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_8736 by hajri mahdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Trocadero, Paris by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
所有照片-55 by 未颜, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Norrmalmstorg, Stockholm by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Pier-35, Coit Tower & Transamerica Pyramid by Stefan Presslein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#cdmx #mexicocity #photo #trees #iphone #foto #sun #shadows #city #mexico #apple by Israel Irvin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AF 2018-365-263 by Alister Firth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Weihnachtsmarkt an der Gedächtniskirche by Pascal Volk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Michigan Ave - Chicago by Drake Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Il Duomo di Milano by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Mood by Anna Sikorskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Walking at night in London is fun by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Italy by Doug Baltzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Intendant by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Honfleur.France*

Honfleur. Normandia. by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai ,UAE*

Black Thunder... by Charlie_Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Iron Maiden... by Charlie_Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Manaus,Brazil*

Manaus by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bordeaux,France*

Miroir d’eau. Burdeos by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Bilbao,Spain*

Bilbo by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ottawa,Canada*

Ottawa by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Havana,Cuba*

Plaza de la Revolucion by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Streets by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saint Petersburg.Russia*

The new ice - Новый лёд by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

L1003569 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 龍, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Life in Motion - Pottinger Street... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuwit City,Kuwait*

Sharq City Skyline at Night... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Vancouver.Canada*

End of the day by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lublin, Poland*
DSC08608-2 by Wojtek Radzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fishermen Fortress by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona, Barceloneta. by Ambra D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam rain - Centraal Station by Erik De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
cityscape - 11 by OctaviusA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Lluvia by Francisco Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver Reflection by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Ray by 小川 Ogawasan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
"no risk no fun" by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Street musicians by Martijn Martijn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
novequattronovecinque by Dario Cogliati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
_DSC3205 by Mirroring life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Saint-Catherine Street Lights by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Circular Quay city skyline by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Sur le pont by Annick MONTE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_5510 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Roman Cleverman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benicassim, Spain*
Untitled by David Sandoval Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
While Waiting for My Pizza, I Wish I Wasn't Alone by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Rome, 2018 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_005 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Door covering the past by Alex K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J2930 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Arsenal Station from Highbury Hill by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Svizzera 2017 (001) by Pier Romano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
5_8G7A0483-Edit-2 by catfordCelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonifacio (Corsica), France*
Bonifacio <3> - Bonifacio (Corsica) by Antoine EGRET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
People From Milan by Vito Lobefaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1908_006 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sheffield, U.K.*
Division Street by Karl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Tram stop in Favoriten by Scotty H.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dallas (Texas), U.S.A.*
Dallas by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
swing balance by Carey Moulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
DSC04580-Récupéré by Bilel Bakraoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
One Roll Review - Fuji Recording Film Eterna-RDS Type 4791 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
34 : Late Lunch by omd_user, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
... by Daniel Slominski (Słomiński), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Reid Murdoch Center by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Leçon n°1 : ne pas tenir son appareil ainsi... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Luncheon on the Grass by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City Serenity by Partha Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19dra0069 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec Park by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
In escalator on Stockholm city Central Station, Sweden by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid 2019 by Dan Fabregat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
DSCF8294 by Yann B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Black and white by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Obelisco de 1905 de fundação da Av Central e obras do VLT RJ 2 by José Roitberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
B&W by Time Share, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
P5292177fsdtt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Looking To The City... by Last Border of the Picture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
giocare (play) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Not so lost ! (B&W) No tan perdidas ! by Aletheia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Fly in 3...2...1... by *Lolly*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Fontanka Embankment by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Scooter Gang by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Istanbul,Turkey*

20110812 Generations by [Ananabanana], sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Perth,Australia*

Friend by hoomanz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong Central at night... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuwait City,Kuwait*

Entrance to Souk Al-Tamer (Dates Souk) by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

paris.... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1525-23 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Memorial to the Murdered Jews of Europe by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, Illinois, USA by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Morning in Barcelona by Duane Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris_Stair_bw by Frank Pro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Leaving by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Pic Nic on the Pavement . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/r.evolutionary.photo/photos/a.252777208949689/360334551527287/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brazil #12 Brasília by Jens Greve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
No El. Père maniaque by eric shur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"Past" and "future" by Victor Henrique Rodrigues Jerônymo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Tired biker by *Lolly*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Just a sigarette by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Ferry traffic Brisbane River by Lance CASTLE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art - Doha by Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
P4121102-3 by Pär Lindholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jump (Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil). by Paulisson K. Miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Smile in Grand Central Station by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Towards the Musée de l'Oangerie by mauro bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Hep!...Taxi!!! by Malik Dahoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondoliere veneziano by riccardo cettolin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Joe Frendo, Bakery by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Plymouth, U.K.*
Sidewalk Cafe by Steve Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Antwerpen by 7716 galaxy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Heidelberg - Tourist by Picturepest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Neckargemünd SRH Campus - September 2019 VIII by Sascha Böttcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
UNTITLED by Elizabeth Char, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Street life by Scotty H.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brescia, Italy*
Down to the station by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Nieuwe Maas by Alain Camonier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Swanston st flash by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
arms by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Both Side - Film Sinar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Passing by, slightly out-of-focus... by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
City Lissabon by Didi Peuser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
L1000624 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
SIDNEY- BRIDGE - LITTLE GIRL - 2019 B&N flickr by PM Sabater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peñiscola castle. (Castelló, Spain) by PhotoMont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal BW by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pensacola (Florida), U.S.A.*
veterans memorial park05 by Jon Cody, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
雲過留痕 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
Penang Street by hakimhasnul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Main street, Sarona outdoor market, Sarona, Tel Aviv, Israel by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
In The Dark Of The Night by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai take me higher by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La Cathédrale "La Major", Marseille... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tenerife (Canaria islands), Spain*
Tenerife, Spain - Puerto de la Cruz by Regan Gilder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Weihnachtsmarkt Am Hof by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool Skyline 3 by Kevin Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yokohama, Japan*
A Little Delay by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Duck Charmers by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0379 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm reflection by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont Alexandre III - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
movement by Svenja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
2009: Paris - looking over Place de la Concorde by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Triumph Building in Astana, Kazakhstan by Miles Astray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Sunset at Monterrey by Mario Manzano-Camarillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Serious discussion by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
victor bernal by víctor bernal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Saint-Laurent by Night by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Queen of the street by Stefan Jonsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Die Fenster von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Alien spacecraft....or Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Hidden Streets by Kevin Borrell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
... by trung quang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Chatelet les Halles by Frank Pro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Escalators by Roger Marks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
img23.jpg by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Skyline ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Watsons bay (Sydney), Australia*
Hornby Lighthouse B&W by Brenton Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
The company was better than the weather. by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
"Macau wandering" by Valéry Grancher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
Łódź 2012 by Marta Rybicka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX <3 by Perla Fierro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Urbino, Italy*
_DSC0001 by Stefanos Antoniadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble, France by Stevemju, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Deutsche Disziplin by Philipp Ramseier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
The Guardian. by luis valdes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Corentin Schimel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trogir, Croatia*
Trogir Croatia by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Edificios de Antofagasta by Pablo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Rosario en ByN by Jani Piombo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Graz, Austria*
Love And Addiction by R/R Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Italy*
Grazia e Roberto sposi by Daniela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Plymouth, U.K.*
crossings by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Three women in the streets of Stockholm by benjamin dubuis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
untitled-28.jpg by Lucio.Fulci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Street artist by Adam Małycha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw buildings by YoooDrag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam rain - Erasmusbrug by Erik De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
MidtownBrisbane 1712.jpg by Dan Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Mark Bayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
R O U T I N E by Fabian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver, Canada by Uwe Printz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
The young by H.Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 207 bw by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

christos-greece said:


> *Lodz, Poland*
> Łódź 2012 by Marta Rybicka, on Flickr


*The corner of Piotrkowska and J. Tuwim streets. Sudden heart attack ???*


----------



## christos-greece

*Zhengzhou, China*
20150603-DSCF8628-Edit by Manzur Razzaq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Best friends by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nules, Spain*
byn by pretphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Cabs by Grand Central Station, New York 2 by AmbientLens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
20190816-DSC_8038-2 by Iqbal Singh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Underground by Alban BOUFFORT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
I think he knows my dad. by Snap Off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
DSC_0187 by bez poante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
a street in istanbul_ by Jacqueline Baxter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Black & White - Fete des Lumieres, La Colline de Fourvière, Lyon by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens street by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Beijing (XIII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Visiting Hong Kong Gotham City by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Le regard by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São José dos Campos, Brazil*
Rush Hour by thorpetower, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
文武二帝廟 by Joe Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
pugs and kisses by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Carmen Plà Maestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Uzbekistan by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mersin, Turkey*
Aksam by Cihan Yüce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Coffee Date (Tel Aviv, August 2019) by Ori C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
in Lucerne: the Kapellbrücke by velodenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Cincinnati by Brett Hait, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Art Street by Walid Bedj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Just passing by by Derek Salisbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Angry Granny by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Road to Salvation by Christian Rast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Chicago Theatre by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina in Black and White by Mohammed Shamaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Streetscenes ~ Paris by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Lumineuse ! by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Yellow--vests-acte 28-25 mai-Paris-2019 (208) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
first class by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Reconnecting by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by James Fremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Just a coffee guys! Am I asking a lot? ♪♫ by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
CMAN0469bn by Claudio Manenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffelturm_Fernrohr_sw by Frank Pro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Michal Walczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Blocks by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0665 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lines by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg.Russia*

The Sunset Guests - Гости заката by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto,Canada*

Toronto by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

....


----------



## mayass

*Zagreb, Croatia.*

Streets by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

* Melbourne,Australia*

Patience by Joseph Teh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai, UAE*

Business Bay towers... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London ,UK*

London 1989 by Willi Seiler, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Time Is Running Out by Sébastien Dupont, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lisbon,Portugal*

Lisbonne, centre, B&W, 20 by Patrick RAYMOND, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA*

UFO landed in San Francisco by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Mood by Anna Sikorskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
rassegnarsi? by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta_and_Gozo_20 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Antwerpen by 7716 galaxy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
O R S Z A G H A Z by Andrew Hocking, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Versailles (Paris), France*
Palace of Versailles by Rouben Dickranian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Patios by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Iceland 8-20180718-9807 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Urbino, Italy*
_DSC0001 by Stefanos Antoniadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
"Macau wandering" by Valéry Grancher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
short break by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Street Kings by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aden, Yemen*
yemen aden by Rakesh Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Streets of Havana by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shiraz, Iran*
Iran - Kashan - Fin Garden by Elia Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Asuncion, Paraguay*
Asunción Presidencial by José Luis Suerte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
DSCF4555.jpg by Naiico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kelowna, Canada*
Center of Gravity Festival 2015 by Jenn McInnis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
Baltimore, Co. Cork by mightymightymatze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cardiff, U.K.*
Driving past Cardiff Castle by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
"Manila Bay at rest" by Ken Rozen Cautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
basel_1852.jpg by _StreetShooter_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Central station Rotterdam by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bus Stop by Brad Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
M◦E◦L◦B◦O◦U◦R◦N◦E by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cerro Manquehue 7 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Generations by nowho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Shinjuku rush by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Alone by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza Mayor de Madrid by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
cambodia by rhunvan1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Anna by Randy Wei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Guangzhou-3 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Tai Kok Tsui (大角嘴）Skyline by YY Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
XT034818 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by Sam Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonn, Germany*
The entertainer Part2 49:52 by Reckless Times, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
One Roll Review - Fuji Recording Film Eterna-RDS Type 4791 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Canals reminiscent of Venetian waterfront living in Pearl Qatar by Romesh Dimungu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm reflection by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
"A glass of Bordeaux Saint Emilion, as usual". by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Centro 2 by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Triumph Building in Astana, Kazakhstan by Miles Astray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Gateway to Fort Santiago by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
amaneceres-monumentales-2018-150.jpg by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown Montreal Looking Up by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kodak_Tmax400_1_017 by Kristian Michalek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Mist (2) by Peter Rea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_1780 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 1 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Untitled by justin doughty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Carmel 2 (Barcelona) by Toni Camara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
... by trung quang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, place du Pantheon by mauro bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by Dan Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Japanese by Michel Guillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fort Chambray (Gozo), Malta*
Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Back to the Street (D59) by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Rainbow in Black and White by Adelina S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
A Prince No More by Bert Reket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
สถานีสะพานตากสิน by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Urban Jungle by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
Medellín Supermoon by Hernan Soberon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Nagasaki Chinatown by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rambouillet, France*
France - Yvelines - Rambouillet - Le bassin du château by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Feetspotting... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The little Berlin snow chaos by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Casablanca, Morocco*
fountains for ablution by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
balloons by Aurelijus Žemgulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cebu, Philippines*
Home-style Filipino Cuisine by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
Amhránaí sráide i gCorcaigh by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 591 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Le Pont Raymond Barre,Lyon again by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Classic Santorini by Matt McKillen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
1441 / Patrulla de la policía by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Skyline B/W by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
b&w vivid sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
The Casbah of Algiers #45 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Table Mountain B&W by Ian Junor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruneck, Italy*
Castello di Brunico bw by Cris Rotaru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Walk by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Läsaren by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
monōzōna / monozone by monokhromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen City by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Coimbra. 2018. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuenca, Spain*
The Blue Domes of the Cuenca Cathedral by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
curieuse by Yannis Bautrait, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Reflejo by J.A.S.S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London red, black & white by Pedro Otones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Where human passed by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lights by Johnny Styles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Orchard st metro entrance by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Untitled by Ani Melikyan / Անի Մելիքյան, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Antipostcards. Ça tire by eric shur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Boy with Ice cream by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Perfect. Urban. Balance. by OSTROM MENASHA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_1696 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Monumento Natural dos Morros do Pão de Açúcar e da Urca by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City. by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Tranquility by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Whitehall by Samuel Villaver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
145b by Jiří Kocich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
P41-2017-019 by Liane Finch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
sao paulo 2016 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by TheOneShot (Gunnar Marquardt), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Port by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Nowhere by P S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Alamo Square - Painted Ladies by Valerie C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma, Mexico City. December, 2017. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1527-32 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Noir by Sebilatius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago facing west from Michigan Avenue bridge by Mike Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
"Pause, rest, silence" Barcelona Spain 2018 by Simeon Kiurkchiyski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan tram by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Holidays in Paris by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
WorkFlow.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Our Tradition is Freedom by JBG Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_3718 by Our Life near the Ocean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA.*

Opposite directions (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*SevillE, Spain*

Sevilla Cathedral (Sevilla, España. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Mexico City,Mexico*

Moon Night at Monumento a la Revolución (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*(Edinburgh, Scotland*

St. Andrew Street (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg.Russia*

Lines and strokes - Линии и штрихи by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

The Way of Ipanema (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Frankfurt,Germany*

Beginning by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London, UK*

St Pauls | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto, Canada*

Nuit Blanche (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai,UAE*

As time flies... by Charlie_Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

leave... by Harry Pammer, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

paris.... by andrea linss, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto, Canada.*

Frozen Beach -BNW- (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Silence To Roar by Partha Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drb0405 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Street Preacher by Tomdarin.l Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Analog: Underground, Stockholm City Sweden by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb17 D700_080 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
GPS, lost in the City by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
lady in red by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by raul.palmero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Peace by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn bridge by Stevie Gill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
une bonne place pour attendre by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Chase the sunlight by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice nightlife, 8.47pm-9.50pm 18th October 2019 by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Night Creatures // TMax 400 at EI 1600 • FM3A // Valletta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"Simonis (Metro-Underground), Tramways Station" by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
night lights by Diana Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Harbin, China*
Daowai qu, Harbin by J L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ribfest June 23 2019 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Brazil by Juliano Piassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Place Royale - Musée Magritte by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Jaguar_7.Monaco_josemariodias_02019 by Sergio Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Jumping shadow by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Exit stage left by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
views with ferris wheel by Taro T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Calle de Malaga by deytano velde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Grand View by Bartholomew K Poonsiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
ลาดพร้าว by oxo oxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
- Victory Column - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Germany*
green blinds by Klaus Huppertz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ravenna, Italy*
Cesenatico - Marine Museum, Bragozzo (detail) by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Penang, Malaysia*
3_Unesco Asia-Pacific for Culture Heritage_Han Jiang Ancestral Temple by Serge THELLIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hartford (Connecticut), U.S.A.*
Hartford 1 by Hans Jenssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Surfs-Up by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Rita by Jevgenij Misevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Just Be Your # Selfie by Marija Mimica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Évian-les-Bains, France*
Évian-les-Bains by Lennart Hansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
° Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore by Ivan Maffioletti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Old Rotterdam by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne city by night by Fabien C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
En pareja by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
West Vancouver - Film Sinar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo Life - Shibuya B&W by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Go Straight, Lisbon, Portugal by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Habana Nueva by pHoto#ReP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peñiscola castle. (Castelló, Spain) by PhotoMont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Instagram husband by Oksana Bukovska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Early evening in Tallinn city by Jason **, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
The Musicians by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Streets of... Grenoble 12 by Richard Tostain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_SG_2012_09_0012_IMG_8257 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Jo Hey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
wish you were here by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow State University (MGU), Sparrow Hills, Moscow, Russia by Ministry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows Cycling by Joe Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
street Stockholm by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
ABSTRACTION PLAZA/ DE SANTAMARÍA SOLEDAD TORRES ACOSTA FEBRUARY 2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Operaen by Stefan L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
On the Street...Prague smartphone people by zde.nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7599 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tempo da espera by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Grandi Navi a Venezia by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta 27a by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sit in by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
_DS20362 - Shark-fin shaped by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Manhattan Beach California USA*

Manhattan Beach [EXPLORED] by Mr_Andre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Metro Station Life by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19dra0096 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cdmx. by Mac Plush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall by Jan Löf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Dave.Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Mr Clooney by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
She observes. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
HDR of NYC Skyline by William Crew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Liv B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSCF7712 by Pete Delaney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Historic Buildings by James Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
#PleaseTalkToMe by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome Dubai Cityscape by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Paris France*

Gare de Lyon - Paris by Guillaume Brouillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nanjing,China*

DSC_1002 by Sim Wang, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto, Canada.*

Those Ice Skating Days... (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo, Japan. *

Buildings of Asakusa (Tokyo, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London cityscape B/W by Sorin Itu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by heinrichj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160324 - Brasilia 200.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drd0469 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
200123-005_2048px by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The Blonde Tourist by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha under the Afternoon Light by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra 4 by Xavier Palleja Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, 07.09.2019 by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Ross Fairweather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
002132 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Mecca Bingo, Rosehill by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location in Gozo, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Skyline Dubaï by dbx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fog #2 by Gergő Demjén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
One night in Barcelona by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Irish Pub by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

metropolis by Anatoly Abakumov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Corcubión, Spain*

Corcubión, A Coruña. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almería, Spain*

Almedina, Almería, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore ! by abhishesh_01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*St. Niklaus, Switzerland*

St. Niklaus by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble by Damien.B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Relax by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trogir, Croatia*
Hrvatska: Part III by Fabian Orner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cebu, Philippines*
Delivery until 1AM by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
San Diego At Night by jtrolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Catania (Sicily), Italy*
Catania & l'anima by luigi cimino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Pizza Is Life by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
Power Plant Live by Randy Caldwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Macau by doctorho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Folk Dancers by Robert Borden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, South Korea*
Korean Kimchi(Cabbage) by Nathan Synghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
View about Sai Gon BW by Phúc Mã, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
XT037329 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castellon, Spain*
dancer by EURadT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 by John Ragai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Khalid Hameed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
AMD HI 1 by Chad - Michael Pulido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
street Lviv 2 by Vitaly Kravchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
On the streets of Zagreb by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 20 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
City Yeti... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kerkyra, Greece*
kerkyra_10 by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Prins Hendrikkade - 2019 by Huub Zeeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle (Washington), U.S.A.*
Seattle by Night by Stephanie Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Closing In by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Family by Rizqy Unggul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Clouds flying over the Boston Common - [EXPLORED 2015-01-08 #99] by Bill Damon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bricklayers Arms, Dover Flats by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
full of confidence by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
inner city walkers by tony wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Streets of Tel Aviv by Donald Dewulf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
image by Luis Iturmendi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
geneva book market by Gwyn Pole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Cosmopolitan Quellenplatz by Scotty H.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Different Colours by K.L.Jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco, CA. 2015 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
One Roll Review - Fuji Recording Film Eterna-RDS Type 4791 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
City Lights BW by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Out of this World IV Mar-22-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Louvre en monochrome by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (353) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Paisaje urbano desde Fundadores by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
poetry in the city. Street of Manila #আRT ©আ by Abrar Galib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drh0022 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
waiting for better weather. by gerard de mooij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
089A9982-3Final by Paul Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Alien spacecraft....or Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
NYC, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Estación de Francia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
[ Asperità della città - Asperities of the city ] DSC_0614.R3.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
entre deux mondes by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
sky garden by Dave Lyons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Skateboarders in Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Jester by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Stadsgewestelijk Materieel & Verlengd InterRegio Materieel Rotterdam Centraal Station by Álvaro Zúñiga González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Wellington Building, Ottawa by Howard Sandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer - Corcovado - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Groningen, Holland*

A Diep 3 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Topo by Aliwton Carvalho Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana by Q Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Two Light Bulbs (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Vietnam*
IMG_9885 by froetter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami River 2016 by Dan Montesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva's tram by Daniel Vandenbulcke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Old Montreal by Brian Eden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oostende, Belgium*
Fisherman's Harbor by Joram Huyben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Voyage en Italie 2018 1033 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Tram by Lengyel Márk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse, la Garonne by patrick girardin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Cab on 34th Street, New York by AmbientLens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castellon, Spain*
Victor + reflejo by CARLOS REINA SILVESTRE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Untitled by Barbora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Theatre of Dionysus, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Visiting Hong Kong Gotham City by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan, Fashion week DSCF6178 by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
La péniche du Pianiste by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Genoa C.F.C. by The Naked Ape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
buenos aires by andrea maria candidi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel - Pfalz by Philipp Ramseier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Street photo by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Cityscape eyeful by Nino Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
IMG_1445 by Vlad Kostiuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rostock, Germany*
Untitled by Marek Tichý, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*
Washed Flowers for the Buddha at Kelaniya, Colombo, Srilanka by Anoop Negi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nouméa, New Caledonia*
FREESTYLE by Sekundo ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nouméa, New Caledonia*
Le chat du voisin by Cédric Harbulot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Red Bike by Bud Ellison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Claudia Costagliola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Black and White Cincinnati Ferris Wheel by JasonH513, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1070147 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Revenge of the pigeon. by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
201812_0030 Valencia, 📱 Any news today? by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, Illinois, USA by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
kids football by Sergey Nazarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Nowhere by P S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1737-28 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
side street, rue latéralet by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Bridge to the Tunnel by justin wavruk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
IIII W [Explored] by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Up and Down by Guido Colombini II, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris (1 of 1) by Dylan Kelly O'Keefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels gallery by Ivi Alguero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
_DS20362 - Shark-fin shaped by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
St. Stephens Basilica, Budapest by David Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
... againstthetime... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
five good guys by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Edit -1-10 by Dane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
IMG_0502 by Harlie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Both Side - Film Sinar by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1010996 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbonne Novembre 2016 by Fabrice HECQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chongqing, China*
Chongqing by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
PC310050 by Michael Pfleger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Millau, France*
Conjugaison : Il a plu, il pleut, il pleuvra... by Françoise LESAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Cable Car, Van Ness & California Street by Alan Hilditch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tucson (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Tucson (Black & White) by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Skyscraper Montréal by Thierry Gauvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
The beach by ian the mane man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Dominic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii Trip - Ricoh GRii by Alvin Sheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Give me just a little smile by Julie Bernoulli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Concerned by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Ilica Ulica - Zagreb by Andrea Cislaghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_006 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Black and white beach by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Petra Convenience Store by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Island by R J Poole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Hff by Rhia.photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Motomachi by Hideki Iba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon tourist tram by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Street Scene Little Havana by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
hanging by saulrascønsalazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Wet Market by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
All is not Black & White by Chris Fay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
In the Streets of Bern by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Almas extrañas by iban gestal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pensacola (Florida), U.S.A.*
Up by Nino Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Gratianopolis by Seggio Charles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Kiss on the Cheek by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Water Bottle by Paul Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
One Zagreb night in black and white... by Zvonimir Cuvalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Suruc massacre memorial İstanbul 2019 3/3 by Efe Ardıç, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_009 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Santa María la Ribera by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Subway Platform by Per Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Palacio Real. Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
yellow by Mihail Maletin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1330-12 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
BRA LR Rio de Janeiro, Carioca da Gema, Lapa-9.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Lighting Fire by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pan and Cubs by Sugata Banerji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSC_0379.jpg by Pierre Mairesse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
img04.jpg by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Film_2018_06_II_036 by Ondřej Šálek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge in B&W by Raeleen Janzen, on Flickr


----------



## chesalyn

A person with excellent interpersonal skills and strong creative skills can only create this masterpieces. I am amazed. Looking ahead for more thrill.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome to SSC forums


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Петербург by Denis Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
MAY_1928_00030_B&W by Roy Curtis, Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
IMG_9447-bw by Murthy N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Followed by the Rain, Mexico City by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Condos Everywhere! by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Line by Missing Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
June132018Exports-36 by chicago8c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
*Dante* by Marco Fanchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Take a seat, any seat by AMcUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by-night BW by Peter Vizvari, on Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Oran,Algeria*

Dramatic cityscape by Ali Mhd, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Saarburg,Germany*

Viewpoint by Laurent James Antony, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London,UK*

The sun clock and the tower bridge by Laurent James Antony, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lyon,France*

Passerelle Saint-Vincent, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Toronto, Canada.*

Wires of the Streetcar on Spadina Avenue (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nanjing,China*

DSC_0643 by Sim Wang, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York, USA.*

The Storm's Coming to Brooklyn (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*St. Petersburg.Russia*

Black Night on Neva River - Чёрная ночь на Неве by Valery Parshin, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Kuwait City,Kuwait*

The walk... by EHA73, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Geneva,Switzerland*

Geneva, Cité du Temps by Xavier, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Budapest,Hungary*

Budapest, #2867, May19-bw by Ko-Bo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Dubai,UAE*

Dubai creek by chuck patterson, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Moscow,Russia*

Love is in the air... by Коля Саныч, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Shopping in Paris by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Venice, Italy*

Venice - iPhone by Jim Nix, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Constantine,Algeria*









https://www.facebook.com/A.Louadfel.Photography/photos/a.459424974195696/1242610559210463/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Downtown of Singapore by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
15062019-_MG_1203 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
27 by Pavel Stepanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Fountain in Mexico City by Stefano D'Acunto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Vaktlejon, Gamlas stan by Mårten Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Boy and the busker. by Michael Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Qatari band in Souq Waqif by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Self-portrait.Andorra by jose marco lull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge in Snow by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
flairer des trucs louches by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Ken Pope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Shadows and Light // Adox Silvermax • FM3A // Malta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"Happy Valentine's Day"... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Topview from Burj Khalifa, Dubai. by Christopher Wiberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Darwin, Australia*
darwin waterfront by mick de blood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Byward Market by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bike and surfboard in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Port silence by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Galaxy Soho Beijing by Frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Modern urban architecture. Beirut, Lebanon by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta. by David Pugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La Cathédrale "La Major", Marseille... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
CentroHistorico-35 by Armando Argandar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rogers (Arkansas), U.S.A.*
_DSC1561.jpg by John Lowolf James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Split, Croatia*
Untitled by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Katowice, Poland*
Katowice by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridgeport (Connecticut), U.S.A.*
Dozing at the Vibes by Geoff Reno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
Reto Contraluz en Blanco y Negro - Contemplando Rabat by Gabriel Romero Plana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
IMG_8714_F by Eduardo Breviglieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sacramento (California), U.S.A.*
Chop Shop by micadew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay*
Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay by Phil Spalding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*
Luxembourg City by jochem568, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by film prince, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
Big in Bruges-1 by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brno, Czech republic*
Martina explaining BRNO to the rest of the world... by marie jolicoeur ...she's back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Damrak - 2020 by Huub Zeeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
17122016-DSC02893 by julien vasse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kish island, Iran*
Kish beach, Kish Island, Hormozgan ساحل کیش، کیش، هرمزگان by Parisa Yazdanjoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salerno, Italy*
SALERNO (2 di 11) by matteo orlandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
Touristen in Salzburg by Sascha Uding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug-SW by Ge Qu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
One Second by R J Poole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Urban Highway by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_3654 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
The seagull and the sand. by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Svetlana by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Street by Max Fleischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Alger , parade du 1er novembre 2015 by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Prada by Josh Huggett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco, 2014 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bit of colour on a grey day by Davyd Samuels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sitting on the street by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
The girl is in dark glasses by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
square by James Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Reflaction by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Clifton Suspension Bridge by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
embracing the storms of life by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Reid Murdoch Center by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The biggest ! by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris streets (W27-2017 - Paris) by Antonio AST, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
at sacre coeur,paris by Fernando Czar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Arc de Triomphe black and white by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
No Feeding OF Birds by Digital Salt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palacio de la Ciencia by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Scan-180806-0045 by Oleg Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico by Daniel Galleguillos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_5547-Pano by Caitlin Hoesly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Citybike by Jarl-Erik Storesund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Pařížská Street, Staré Město, Prague by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 16 by Jackson Myers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris in fine lingerie by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_2149 by Marco Cabiale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta 27a by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2016_09_24_04892 by bencze82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
FILM - Tapas bar by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
KubiBN.. by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Standing On The Corner by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Banks of Yarra by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cerro Manquehue 4 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Busy Street by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
footbridge, Umeda by jtabn99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbonne Novembre 2016 by Fabrice HECQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saigon Bridge, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam by AR's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Street Scene Little Havana by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*
I never imagined Ulaanbaatar to be like this by Pongpeera Thiapairat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Yu Hung Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
1st princess by M. Beltran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Chengdu, by Ida Jaros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Direction centre-ville by Bob August, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Morella, Spain*
Untitled by Iris France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
XT036507 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2017. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
On the streets of Zagreb by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Buildings&Reflections @ Levent / Istanbul by Engin Süzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Rule of thirds by Albrecht Ehrensperger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Myrina (Lemnos island), Greece*
The Harbour - Myrina Town - Lemnos (BW) (Olympus OMD EM5II) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
DSCF0952a by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Tram into Darkness | Bratislava, Slovakia by Chris Feichtner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Anya Adora 1486 by Anya Adora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Alberta Legislature Building by Robert Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Rosário - Argentina by Fagner Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
Azadi Tower by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Tai Kok Tsui (大角嘴）Skyline by YY Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vernazza, Italy*
16 08 10 5T Vernazza (18) by gino carosella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salisburgo by Sconsiderato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
rain by Ralf Seeber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Africa*
Seoul at night by Kent Kanouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Riding Bike by Rizqy Unggul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Macau Architecture by Luis Sou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
DSCF4555.jpg by Naiico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Austin (Texas), U.S.A.*
Lap Dog by RADfotoX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
BENIDORM 2014 by Dennis Staples, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
6012 by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Vitrina by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver BC by Arek Eych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
views with ferris wheel by Taro T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lissabon Gente de Lisboa 68 bw by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
National Gallery in Ottawa by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Balloons on Scooter by Martin Gerbrandy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Louis (Missouri), U.S.A.*
reflects by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
ANVERS (183) by Paul Verleye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dallas (Texas), U.S.A.*
Dallas from Reunion by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi National park, Kenya*
Nairobi National Park by G.S. Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble, France by Stevemju, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Summer day by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
The Castle And The Beach by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square by Craig Allen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Candid - Chauderon by Nicolas Ferranti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
More than a Difference in Hair by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Ilicom .. by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Selective Colors by HN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Les Jacobins ce soir by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
pedestrian safety by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
a shot by Ava Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Skyline B/W by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney city bnw by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis (Minnesota), U.S.A.*
Minneapolis by Laurence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Maboneng-Johannesburg by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tampa (Florida), U.S.A.*
Tampa Cityscape by Edwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Sobre lasvías deltren by Ricardo Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Basilique Sainte-Thérèse de Lisieux by Daniel Bellinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Time to play by Daniel Steuri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool, street lights by Steve Ingham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hobart, Australia*
Salamanca Market, Hobart, Tasmania. by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Silver by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by franciscofernandes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
jour de manif 02/2016 by mala_wi, on Flickr


----------



## madannie

*Aldeburgh, UK*


https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-Qjct6Br/0/121db788/XL/i-Qjct6Br-XL.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Magic is about joy by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thai Security Guard by Amro Labib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
MSK_8511_bw by Сергей Г., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Adrian Lui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Calle de Alcalá by Raffaele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Leaving Sydney by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul. Turkey*
Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Christopher McTaggart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Carnival (2020) by Nina Ali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Day A Picture A Story by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## thewallpart6

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour Bridge by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Goofing Off by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Walking in the time of coronavirus by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris France by NEO REDPILL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus by Ben Le Normand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
the way by Salvador A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Conversation à deux roues by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fog #5 by Gergő Demjén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oxford, U.K.*
a wink can speak louder than words by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Riyadh Towers by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra La Vella by Tony Felgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Snapshot, Kaohsiung, Taiwan, 隨拍, 高雄, 台灣 by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Tristesse et Elegance by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
View over Berlin from the French Cathedral by Karsten Höltkemeier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lublin, Poland*
Young by Grzegorz Krol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
A Fathers shot by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London red, black & white by Pedro Otones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Vélo rouge by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wells St-Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
At Duroc metro station by Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PARISIENNES by Smt Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_Gilets_Jaunes_14 juillet 2019_ Paris (014) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
ChitChat by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Church of the Conception of St. Anna by Katerina K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Water Sprays by Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streets of Stockholm by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza de Castilla (Ref: 0373) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC02439 by zde.nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
2012-0989 by Alejandro Restrepo Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
LR Athens 2019-4180860 by hunbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Betty by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bird Estate _0175_1 by Howard Koons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
England by Maggie Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo by Jacques Vermeer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Antwerpen by 7716 galaxy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Skyline by Rhys Gwyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 103 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
801A9562 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_0955D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pensamientos en bici - Thoughts on a bicycle by Daniel Arellano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Flea market by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
paseo nocturno by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC05087 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Gotham City by Michael Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - Un bouquinist by Silke Steinrötter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Budapest Darkly Series 1 by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Zhujiajiao Water Town - Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Be your own kind of beautiful... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
According to Your Point of View by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Santiago López Tena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown by Erik Putrycz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Brüder, zur Sonne, zum Alex by Pascal Volk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
View of the North LaSalle Drive bridge taken from the North Clark Street bridge - Chicago, Illinois by Goya59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Tram a Milano by gianni rispoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Men with Guns _0167_1 by Howard Koons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Hep!...Taxi!!! by Malik Dahoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bugibba, Malta*
Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome Dubai Cityscape by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at Night by jordan1224, on Flickr


----------



## thesegoto11

*World on black & white*

Cromer in black and white. by Hidden in the flash, on Flickr

Cromer, Norfolk, England. Taken in black and white from Cromer pier. As well as featuring in many photos the pier offers a great platform to take photos from.


----------



## mayass

*Québec ,Canada*

Vieux-Port 2017-2 by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

A single biker by smp2165, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*New York,USA*

Times Square by Hichem Slama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Rouen,France*

Cathédrale de Rouen in progress by pixxicato, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Thessaloniki,Greece*

Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Algiers,Algeria*

Alger, jardin d'essai du Hamma by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
2019013101 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD161102_01036 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Valle de Bravo, Mexico. 2020 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
waiting for change by emiliakrolik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
MAD_4TS_2S #1 by super 8 photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LIKE no PLACE on EARTH (FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
The Noodle House, City Centre, Doha by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
La Massana by Mario Chimenea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Niveau supérieur by ctj71081, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Canada Water by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dijon, France*
Giovanni Iacopetti 12 aprile 2016 4.jpg by Giovanni Iacopetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Breda, Holland*
La sortie du cadre by mlig 212, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salerno, Italy*
memphoto - salerno - pentax k3 II by Mem Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mersin, Turkey*
IMG_4424 by Jan Reis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
VALLETTA BY NIGHT by NSTS Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lübeck, Germany*
Lubeck, Germany by adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz, Austria by Katie Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Polish pride by Łukasz Łatwiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Nieuwe Maas by Alain Camonier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190715 HP5 F6 01 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cubierto. by Francisco Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Shadow Gastown by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020241 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Street photo à Lisbonne by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
day market browsing by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
DSC_1054 by Sim Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
MANHATTAN EN BLANCO Y NEGRO. MANHATTAN IN BLACK AND WHITE. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Malasaña. by Hel McCartney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
City of Montreal by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
One night in Beijing... in Chongqing by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei City bike lane by Tom Tu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Lost in Town by AR's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Da Lat, Vietnam*
Đêm xuân 1 by Hải Nguyễn Duy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Red by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Festival of Lights - Guardians of Time by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Flagstaff (Arizona), U.S.A.*
flagstaffEdit-8 by Stephen Cysewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
rain in Bern by Bernie Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Niort, France*
_DSC5158-1 by Gérard Masson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Night Lights (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Ambition by Tempus Fugit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
people, cismigiu, bucharest, romania by Constantin Firescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Festival of Lights by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Süleymaniye-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_005 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Santorini Greece by Gotan Da, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
SZGM by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J9287 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Architecture Palacio by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Roofs and the Virgin. by Sara Freire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luanda, Angola*
Luanda by Diego RB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
-Main Course- by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Night Cityscape (Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ramat Gan, Israel*
Zhabotinsky Road, Ramat Gan by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Em Liberdade by Carla Carminati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Eye from One New Change by Matthew Searle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Walking in Buenos Aires by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève-2 by Majopi74, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
_DSC8419 Stone Arch Bridge and Minneapolis Skyline by Glenn Allenspach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Bedford street Leeds city centre. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco Venezia by Stefano Villanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Jeweller by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8460 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Jimmy FANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Un Terrain En Pente by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The black baron by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SAMU de Paris SMUR Hôpital Hôtel-Dieu Fiat Ducato by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Feuerwehr Köln MAN Pulvertanklöschfahrzeug by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
lines of work by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (325) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
027 by Dj TeddyBear, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#urban 0.01 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street of Montreal by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Anders Arvidsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Downtown Reykjavík by Lind‧i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Snowshade by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSC_3192 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
A walk around the park by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
On the table. ( Tim Ho wan ) by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Vanita Café by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Outbreak by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
"My beautiful Bicycle"... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_426 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wuhan, China*
Bridge water by samuel cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ave NW by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newark (New Jersey), U.S.A.*
Newark Train Stop by tree-razzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Reflecting by Daniel Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malabo, Equatorial Guinea*
Catedral de Malabo by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sohar, Oman*
Soccer court!? by Marco Zanferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Indémodable / out of fashion by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
U Alexanderplatz by Pascal Volk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Biloxi (Mississippi), U.S.A.*
Biloxi, MS Welcome Center by Sarah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nottingham, U.K.*
The Alchemist by Petr Vizdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Matsuyama, Japan*
Dogo Onsen by David Runacres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Solothurn, Switzerland*
Solothurn by Joe Pix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Ruelle de Kotor Monténégro by cathy Delacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Analfi, Italy*
Love Boats by Riccardo Malorni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
The woman and the red binder by alex bo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Sri Lanka*
Black and white shoot by Samuel Guerbadot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Cologne by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by Ivan Korendiasev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiel, Germany*
I like trains by Matthis Frey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Charged by Arniverse Lagerwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Passerelle la Belle Liégeoise (Liège 2019) by Live From Liege, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam, bw by Jack Heald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Varsovie by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Escher-like by Bram du Saar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
JessAtTheEnd 27.jpg by Dan Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
BO1A3628 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cotton Candy by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Four Pillars by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon tourist tram by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago de Cuba, Cuba*
Dancing On The Fort 7 by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sunrise over The Esplanade and South Beach Tower by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Time_Square-NewYork by Tony Butler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Munsterbrücke, Zurich by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
2+1 by Adi Nassar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
action by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J9287 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
What a night to fly my kite on. Do you want to flash your light on? Take a look it's on display for you Coming down, no not today ♫ ♪ ♫ RHCP by ShuttƎr Dan l Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
DSC_1579 by Johannes Pokkinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Bikes. Copenhagen by Greg Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
02204-16 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Annecy, France*
Annecy - Palais de l’île by Perrine Sovet Julien Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
100 Strangers - 22/100 Lan by Andrew Allan Jpn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Clube Militar de Macau 002WB by Kevin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
spy city by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
von oben... by Harry Pammer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Red Bikes by Kev Walker ¦ Thank You 4 Comments n Faves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Rush by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Concrete Jungle by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Égalité. by Canad Adry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Big brother's lights by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_7659 by pedro vitale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC3322 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I55A4612-Redigera by Michael Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Christmas in Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Castle by brettoppenheimer19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
street scene by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown Night by Ahmed Syed Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR around Museu do Amanha, Rio de Janeiro-3.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
6th and W 50th by Bert T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
At the end of the planks by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Hep!...Taxi!!! by Malik Dahoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002157 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe Barbé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016_616 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0379 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Photo37_34 by Cristian Valencia Cassanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF7309A by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Cervantes, Don Quixote and Sancho Panza. by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Melissa & Kenny - Wedding by Jack Chauvel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
I proposed underneath this bridge by Marco Berti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0058-3 by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## idunminerals

*RE: World on black & white*

Grey Towers black and white by trev.pix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore buildings, Singapore*
Drying laundries by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boise (Idaho), U.S.A.*
Passerby by Drew Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Canada by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*"La Boqueria", Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*

On the Market by Mario Rasso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*Tramway, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

Al Paso del Tranvia by Víctor Usieto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
DGC_3109 by Gianluca Conversi, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*World Heritage, Ávila, Castile and Leon, Spain*

Avila. by Jose Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

Extraños en la noche by Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dig In by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*Dog point of view, León, Castile and Leon, Spain*

Mi punto de vista :: My point of view :: Mon point de vue ::: 20151211 4688 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*Kiss, Sevilla, Andalusia, Spain*

Sin título by Jacobo Canady, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venice carnival 2020 by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Lviv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/church-of-st-olha-and-elizabeth-578167/


----------



## Castor_Game

*Wine land, Logroño, La Rioja, Spain*

La Rioja bn 001 by Joan, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*El Sabinar, Región de Murcia (the warm), Spain*

Man vs Wild by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA JAN 2020 by Gonzalo Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*Zarautz, Gipuzkoa, Basque Country, Spain*

Spain - Gipuzkoa - Zarautz - Surf by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Lone Figures by A. David Holloway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
spacecraft by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
2011 Baltimore Inner Harbor3 by Frank Kautz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Royal St. by Masahiro Tsuyoshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
_BLK7735 by BlackIce_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to see better by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
View over Berlin from the French Cathedral by Karsten Höltkemeier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Edificios de Antofagasta by Pablo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_3654 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Norwegian aesthetic sense by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Missing Budapest by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sion, Switzerland*
Old city by JBPHOTOGRAPHY.CH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Palmas, Spain*
Fruits by PLADIR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
In Boston at Night by Jörn Ritterbusch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Noisy building by gaston torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Inquisitive by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Santa Efigenia Viaduct in Sao Paulo - Brazil by Paulo Duarte Gavião, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Up and down by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
Inside Wilten Basilica, Innsbruck by nightwished, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam central train station by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
small by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Looking for a place for dinner... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
People by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Vietnam*
IMG_9885 by froetter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
A casa by Quino AL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv Streets by Alex Levenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Montjuïc... Barcelona by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Streets of... Grenoble 12 by Richard Tostain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Street scene outside Macy's store by Des Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Captivating Read by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
T1 Line... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Pont Raymond Barre - Lyon by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
mezquita EL CAIRO EGIPTO by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
lonely man and umbrella, Taipei, Taiwan, Jan, 2018 by neville Fan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by CJL_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Frau by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Never sleeps by Kim Keller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
002172 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, 2015 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mdina, Malta*
Malta_and_Gozo_60 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

christos-greece said:


> *Paris, France*
> 002172 by Dietmar, on Flickr


Oh no, the COVID 19 virus!


----------



## Zaz965

São Paulo, Brazil
Avenida Paulista (São Paulo, Brasil) by Alex Filho, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

São Paulo, Brazil
São Paulo / Brazil by ℳarcelo Guerra, no Flickr

observation: I like São Paulo in black and white because reminds me Ghotam city :grass:


----------



## christos-greece

Zaz965 said:


> observation: I like São Paulo in black and white because reminds me Ghotam city :grass:


Gotham city its not real! São Paulo it is


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
139 Old Bakery Street by Gordon Gilfether, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
tela by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
The young by H.Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Silver by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
We Do Not Forget Them by Corentin Schimel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris la nuit (2016 09 06) III v.3 by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1293766/


----------



## mayass

*Quebec ,Canada*

Pierre-Laporte and Quebec Bridge by Alain Girard, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Zagreb, Croatia.*

The birds by Carlos Casela, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Hong Kong*

Pottinger Street by smp2165, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Nanjing,China*

DSC_1025 by Sim Wang, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Lyon,France*

Place des Terreaux, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*London , UK*

London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Berlin,Germany*

Berlin - Brandenburger Tor 2017-06-16 - in Graustufen by Pascal Volk, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*San Francisco,USA *

Aftermath over the city by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tokyo, Japan*

Temple of Confucius (Tokyo, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Tlemcen ,Algeria*

Ghazaouet by albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass

*Paris,France*

Bird’s eye view by joanne clifford, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The All Season Hotel at Downtown Shanghai by David Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Coimbra 01 by Hélio Chaves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Shopping Queens by Philipp Ramseier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Houston at Night by Jay Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Se donner des perspectives by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salvador, Brazil*
P1070889(3) by F Brito Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Front de mer, Oran by Ramy Maalouf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Seville 01 by Lady Sunshine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
[ECJVAM] by Tibaut Chouara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Granada, Spain*
El Trevenque from Cumbres Verdes by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tegucigalpa, Honduras*
Teatro Manuel Bonilla 4 by Guni Matamoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá (2015) by David Cardozo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
minolta_freedom_efke_100_xtol_barcelona_061 by Avital, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
-Cold night- by Erik_Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Urb20 Df_0120 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Swanston st flash by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Lluvia by Francisco Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver, BC by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Untitled by ken's style 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Gourmandise by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Un chat de Paris by Callum Strachan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Feet Together by Steve Nimmons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Feneketlen Lake 05 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland







*


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia
18drh0157 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden
Stockholm City Hall by Emma Moring, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain
The Family by Mario Rasso, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech Republic
People by Karel Macalik, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway
_DSF4786-2 by Ivar Kvistum, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada
St.Stephen-In-The-Fields Church by CJ Burnell, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Brasilien 2019 Street 34 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City
Governors Island Behind The Scenes B&amp;W by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France
Restaurant _0337 by Howard Koons, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy
Venice, Italy by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium
European Union , Brussels, Belgium by Gary Williams, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary
spacecraft by Árpád Koós, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*SIngapore's metro, Singapore
en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand
tired by Carsten Osterwald, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia
On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Rituales aztecas en el Zócalo by Nizega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P7090169 by Anders Österberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Night portrait!! Gran Vía, Madrid #portrait #night #street #streetphotography #City #urban by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Downtown by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul. Turkey*
Istanbul by Eren Çevik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lapa by Jorge Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Week 12 - Empty Space by frankalmonte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
quand on pouvait encore sortir de chez soi... by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
SNS on the back street. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy, 2001 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fawwara, Malta*
Cliff House by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20200305-307A8416 by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Together by sylvie trajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A moment of peace... by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Traditional Coffee shop in Alexandria by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6307 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
An der Spree by Mathias Gödeker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Architecture by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by saba moccione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PEUGEOT 404 cabriolet by TRABANTINO ✶, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Royal Albert Hall by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ancient Canon on the Bastion Walls of Valletta by James Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Call Stop by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Al Jaddaf by Yousuf khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 106 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*Santillana del Mar, Cantabria, Spain*

SATI-082012_147R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*Sevilla, Andalusia, Spain

España by Alvaro T, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain*

Spain Square (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Spain). by Carlos Arriero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe, Bizkaia, Basque Country, Spain

Sin título by Jona Mago, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*Baqueira Beret, Val D'Aran, Catalonia, Spain

Baqueira 18 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*Picos de Europa, León, Castile and Leon, Spain

La Torre del Friero (2445 m) by Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*Toledo, Castile-La Mancha, Spain

Sin título by Àlex Moreno Fuster, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*The Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain

Palacios Nazaríes, La Alhambra (Granada, España) by Carlos Arriero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*Madrid, Spain

Gran Vía desde las alturas by Andres Guerrero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*Valladolid, Castile and Leon, Spain

Calle Platerias by Ivan Arribas, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore ! by Abhishesh Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Shapes by Amanda Assis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drf0538 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Inner Yard by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
. by Beku Marnié, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Opera Sydney by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
New model by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Esglesia by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
She observes. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Citarella by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame de Paris - France by Hervé LE JEUNE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wuhan, China*
Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
The Ghost of Tennessee Williams. The French Quarter. by kerouac&#x27;s ghost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
R0002802.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Fairmont Hairpin, Monte Carlo by Stephen Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
na ulici by Michal Dušek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Realidades. by Alejandro Ocaña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
IMG_9803 by NadineLange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Concerned by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
St Marks Church - 2 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Kanlıca İskenderpaşa Camii by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street travaux Lyon Part-Dieu_001 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Under beach umbrella by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
0249 Oct 1999 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rue Ontario entre Cartier et Dorion 2018-07 by AntHropoGeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izmir, Turkey*
Night Street 2 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Dark Geneva by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Incident on Powell by Jim Watkins Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street by Steve Tannock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
An army of consumers by Alexandre Dulaunoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan, Italy by Digital Salt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
43 by Pierre Ménard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto by Toni de Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Passing through (1 of 1) by Emmanuele Lazzara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Al Jaddaf by Yousuf khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Le château de Chenonceau by Cuong Du, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 106 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Kyiv, Ukraine*








https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/album/30367/


----------



## Hailaga

*Kyiv, Ukraine*








https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/album/30367///


----------



## Hailaga

*Kyiv, Ukraine* 








https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/album/30367//


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Very Important Clothes by Steven Hromnak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maracay, Venezuela*
Sprawling city by Carlos E. Pérez S.L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kazan, Russia*
Street 580 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
Al-husseini by Yazan_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mobile (Alabama), U.S.A.*
Track to Port City by Phillip Gandy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to see better by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv Streets by Alex Levenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
...nos retrovisores do &quot;progresso&quot; by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albany (New York), U.S.A.*
so fresh and so clean clean by Kevin Irvine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Viru Väravad 🇪🇪 by Austin Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw in Black and White by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Looking for a place for dinner... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Morning Vancouver by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
peñiscola black &amp; white by david barbeito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
saigon, vietnam by CiaoHo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
black and white in Shanghai by Irene Bodas Chico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square New York Black White with yellow taxi cabs by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Central at night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
From my window by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Viena / Vienna / Wien. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London .. telephone and bus by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Shine by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Mercurial Marina...#Flickr12Days by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
...Paris... by Ste DiDo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Street lights by Funnyelevator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
MSK_8608_m_bw by Сергей Г., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City/ Cdmx by Victor Muruet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Woman eating Hot Dog by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by E · Doughty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC03462 by EthanSmart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Skyline by Meng Ann Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by o texano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Intitut de France, Paris, France by Eric Hagemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco II by Pierre Bonnay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fishermen&#x27;s fortress, Budapest by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
underground by Steve Layhe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Street by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg Street Black&amp;White XXVIII-17.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
....new&amp;old.... by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
sur le pont by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester 104 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Admiring the view by David James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
...Paris... by Ste DiDo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Garden Bridge | Wabaidu Bridge, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Passing through by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Old Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Self Actualization by Michael Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
VINTAGE P/ DE LA VILLA VISITA BENEDICTO XVI 19-8-2011-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
LA | 2019 by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Distance yourself by Mark Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
49 - 3 by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
City canal by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sta. Venera Old Church Celebration. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&#x27;La mordeuse&#x27;, Bruxelles by rei_urusei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
night lights by Diana Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Centro Niemeyer - Curvas en blanco y negro by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drg0390 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX &lt;3 by Perla Fierro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Chinatown by Gabriel Asselin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
un clásico, al atardecer by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
LIKE no PLACE on EARTH (FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Sant Jordi.23-04-2019 by Govern d&#x27;Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Beach at quarantine by Lucas Damo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris from the Eiffel Tower by Christopher McTaggart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Old Street London 2020 by Xav Beaumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, 2015 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
MALTESE CAR WASH by Lord Flashheart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
FreeCarSundayBrussels2018 by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Up by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal Skating Rink by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai, China by Cercle2Confusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Street Vocalist by Steve Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco from Above by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Jade Latour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin reflection by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Russia*
#счастьевпарке 0.03 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
B1008772BW by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osh, Kyrgyzstan*
Parliament Building in Osh by Instagram: @tonyhodsonphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Concepción, Chile*
IMG_8800 by Jorge Viloria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rostock, Germany*
Harbor Waters by Japh 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
The Butterfly by Cristian Degl&#x27;Innocenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Zeleni Venac, Belgrade by Perspective Detective, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tromso, Norway*
Tromsø by night. by Kjell Lyngmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kassel, Germany*
IMG_3701 by Vanessa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
Taichung City, 2016. by OBL Photo Lab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
The walled city by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
The Commute by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
The Queen by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Sweden - Malmö - Stortorget by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC in B&amp;W by Luc Neuville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Scotland*
Planting Time by Saf37y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
06.01.17-snow_sculptures-02827 by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Snow Storm by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Freeport, Bahamas*
Carnival Fascination Freeport-2521 by Adam Bartels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Untitled by Dmytro Tytenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Pizza Is Life by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
CES_0651 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
St Marks Church - 2 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 23 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by Ph. Nauher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
ALGIERS by AICHA CHERRATI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Balloons 🎈 #Street. X-Pro2, Chrome/Acros, Contax/Kiev Юпитер 8 50mm f/2 by Ton Letsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Adelaide by shining yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Anna &amp; Sascha - September 2018 II by Sascha Böttcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Gimignano, Italy*
Stacked clouds by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J9380 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Walking on the street by Nicola Gilg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Puente de la Mujer by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Natural History Museum of London by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Uzbekistan Hotel by Rustam Kuchkorov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lausanne by night by karim benCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barnaul, Russia*
Pic by Den Ivlev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
63570015 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1070665 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester at night by Nick De Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
©Julian Perez lookmeluck.com--15.jpg by Julian &amp; Jorge Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by J. B. 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8953 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-32-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Un Terrain En Pente by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The black baron by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris (1 of 1) by Dylan Kelly O&#x27;Keefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz Pflasterspektakel by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*
Susana by Jean-Marc Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Urb20 Df_0810 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Election2020 051.jpg by Dan Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Royal Arcade, Melbourne by prbimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
PSEO/ DE LA CASTELLANA MAY 2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
A Break in the Rain by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Brolly Chef Tout by Philip Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisboa, 2019 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Fast Streetcar by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
ALISHAN TAIWAN by su4jsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Crossroad by icmb_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Munsterbrücke, Zurich by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal City by Charles P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
PRAGUE--3062 appr Malostranska IB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyiv, Ukraine*
Kiev by Baptiste Buidin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Playa Levante by coatbriggeezer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antibes, France*
Antibes by Michel G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Metz, France*
Street... by Yannick &quot;B&amp;w&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Duff by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
002024 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Promenade à Strossmayer (Zagreb) by José Velazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Leaving behind by Engin VARUL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Pont Raymond Barre - Lyon by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Mary and Vaggelis, Athens by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
... by ▲ alexey sorochan ▲, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York, New York by Julia Lola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monte Carlos by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Mall by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv streets by Alexandr Bussygin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
CCK Nocturno by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Tango Passage Den Haag. by Richard van Egmond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perm, Russia*
Perm/ Russia by Mateusz Wróbel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1070674 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Feeling Blue in London by MICK HANKS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Whenever I fall at your feet.... by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by J. B. 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
The Museum of Islamic Art by Elvir Dugum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Father & Son by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi - Georgia by Zülkif Altın, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Xizang middle rd Shanghai by Buppet Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
ice vs. fritz by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Free at last by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Norwegian aesthetic sense by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Think the nature by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Dublin at night by G. Metsemakers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Journée Internationale des Droits des Femmes by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
got my eye on you by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
opera house by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
Excuse me, could I eat your brain? @zombie walk leipzig by Olaf Teuerle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Long exposure at the Nyhavn in B&amp;W by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Noir by Chris Agar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
West Vancouver - Film Sinar by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon tourist tram by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Street by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
KLPRC5912_S by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Suspicious by Yu Hung Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peñiscola castle. (Castelló, Spain) by PhotoMont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Nizza City by Robert Sitko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Fast walking by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Hustle and Bustle by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square New York Black White with a splash of yellow taxi cab by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest in Winter by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Oia, Santorini - Greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
&#x27;Believe It or Not&#x27; it&#x27;s crowded London! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
20110801 Pioneers by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KL by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Jumping shadow by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
von oben... by Harry Pammer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester 103 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech Republic*
Let it rain! by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night! by Photolover Éva ⬛⬜⬛⬜, on Flickr


----------



## Myrza

*Paris, France*
2020-04-07_02-50-43 by Sam Yrache, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
DSC_1984 by Sayed Elnassag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Nagasaki Chinatown by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lubeck, Germany*
Lion of Lübeck by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Chisinau train station by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Portrait by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
walking down the street by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Fol 2014 3 by Pinky0173, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adana, Turkey*
Aksam by Cihan Yüce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hebei, China*
DSCF6507 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Street Lights - B&amp;W vs Colour by 1DesertRose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Åhusene B&amp;W by Casper Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
vilnius light by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Black &amp; White by Paloma Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Street by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Lisbon Streetscape by Tom Blanden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
Day 12 by Paul Maher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Untitled by Christian Keim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Eaton Centre by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
View of Big Ben from Trafalgar Square in the City of Westminster, Central London, UK by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
Not so long time ago in Bruges by gabrielfiuza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Over There-BP30442bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Norrköping, Sweden*
Strykjärnet (The Flatiron) @ Norrköping (BW) by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Se donner des perspectives by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
/ / light / / by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
black and gold by dave harrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The biggest ! by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Musée du Louvre by P. Roß, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Village of Busha, Ukraine







*
https://photographers.ua/photo/starodavnya-busha-1299459/


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Walkers by S. Ken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Old Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
archishooting CDMX Santa Fe-49 by archishooting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
18-325 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Night portrait!! Gran Vía, Madrid #portrait #night #street #streetphotography #City #urban by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Black &amp; White Los Angeles Cityscape by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by saba moccione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Agostino Toselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
R0000728 by Justin Leibow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002195 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
VANDERMEULEN by Juan Pablo Tobón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night / Ночной Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate, San Francisco. USA by Enrique Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
10 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Panorama of Northern Pearl River New Town by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taez, Yemen*
EE3V7893 Immagini dello Yemen (EOS 1Ds 24-70mm USM) by Paolo Viviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
ognuno col suo viaggio, ognuno diverso [explored] by Diego Fornero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Asheville (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Asheville North Carolina by Jeff Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Tristesse et Elegance by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Yellow tram by Martin Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Chateau des ducs , Nantes by thomas coquelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik by David Abrantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Rush by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stavanger, Norway*
Radioactive soda by Tony Gravé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Laredo (Texas), U.S.A.*
got any spare change by Cande Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kazan, Russia*
Kazan Cathedral, St Petersburg by cathbunton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Camioneta roja by Gonzalo Hernández Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Cloisters, Santa Croce, Florence by PapaPiper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
the colours by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Looking for a place for dinner... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
A last Hug, Lisbon, Portugal by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Impression (4) by Louie Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Lights and stripes by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
You can&#x27;t bring me down by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Old Montreal, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Ronnie Zijderveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
I don&#x27;t yearn for escapes, only adventure by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
black red white by Zagrebist ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Place des Terreaux, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Jesus Christ please save Greece... by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Generation Selfie by Wendelin Jacober, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg Black&amp;White XXI-26.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Old Rotterdam by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
b&amp;w vivid sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
The streets of... Grenoble #54 by Richard Tostain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
The Marrakesh people in Black &amp; White. by YordanDim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Casares, Spain*
Parque Carlos Casares. by Cauldrón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pisa, Italy*
blackwhitegreen by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luxembourg city, Luxembourg*
seats in the sun Version #1 by mac zeug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Train station by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London red, black &amp; white by Pedro Otones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
St. Alice&#x27;s of Wonderland aka The Blue Church. by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
° ° ° the streetlamp ° ° ° by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Tall Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Trocadero, Paris by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame de Paris by Luca Pietrobono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Catedral e Campanário em Preto e Branco by Andre Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Calle de Malaga by deytano velde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Stand de vente Lefada, SAVON DE MARSEILLE by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
coronacity.... empty by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
Patterson Park, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nürnberg, Germany*
Beim Tiergärtnertor by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Street musicians by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tuscaloosa (Alabama), U.S.A.*
BRYCE HOSPITAL by jennyferfaithhope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Drøbak, Norway*
Norway by Sigma DP2M by Goran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ostrava, Czech republic*
Libros Driftex CUP - Ostrava by Kevin Fojtů, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Silvana Alice by M. Ecker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
R0006020.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva from above... by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Toulon by In The Mood For Landscape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hebei, China*
Monks taking pictures by Pablo Ampuero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
P9140248-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bologna, Italy*
La bolla. by Giuseppe Guarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
MIMO by Antonio MAPE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam by Twan Aarts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Pedestrian Bridge in Melbourne by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
arms by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Both Side - Film Sinar by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Avenue by Christophe-la, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
(C) RD Lisboa-39 by Didier Radola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Yashica ML 28 f2.8 by Juanma Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Wuliting, Kaohsiung. by de.bu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Cemetery, Havana Cuba by Ben Howe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
Art in Colmar by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Universidade de Coimbra by Philippe Modolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
MANHATTAN EN BLANCO Y NEGRO. MANHATTAN IN BLACK AND WHITE. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
_DSC7286 by Alejandra Valencia Ocampo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pensacola (Florida), U.S.A.*
Fishing Boats At The Dock by Stuart Schaefer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
The crossing by Dag S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Untitled by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
St George by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Unbiased by Çağdaş Korkmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
R0002305.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleston (South Carolina), U.S.A.*
Black Tap Coffee by Gena Steel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Bellagio by Steve Fanell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tres rosas en Gran vía by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
La puerta de Alcalá by At the edge of the creativity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arcalis, Andorra*
Pasan de todo. Estación de Arcalís (Andorra) by Gilberto Pedreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Old and New by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Untitled by Dmytro Tytenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibiesk, Russia*
19.01.17-snow_sculptures-02906 by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, France*
Reflet Urbain by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
NEH_8870 by Nestor Neroman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Street life @ Akihabara by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Canal Street by clip2x3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
21012017-DSC_0122 by Mathilde Cybulski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn main street, Estonia by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Street Photography Centro Montevideo | 170524-0010547-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Wet Sunday in Basel by Steven Keating, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Untitled by Nicolas NS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
á t i c o by andreapastrana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
Overwater bungalows at Four Seasons Bora Bora by Brandon Falls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Curitiba, Brazil*
Moça da cidade by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Untitled by Roy Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Street Sign, Parliament Street - Whitehall SW1, Westminster, London, England UK by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1010548 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Las Vegas Nights by wistib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Scouse sky. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valparaiso, Chile*
la niña de la moneda by enrique cerda taverne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
One Roll Review - Fuji Recording Film Eterna-RDS Type 4791 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0368 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
In the City of Love by Sugata Banerji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Arc_de_Triomphe_du_carrousel by Frank Pro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 37 à Paris-27 juillet 2019 (148) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr_


----------



## Zaz965

Dubrovnik, Croatia
Dubrovnik by António Alfarroba, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gavou old stone bridge (Grevena), Greece*
Gavou old stone bridge by Thomas Biziouras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne . Yarra River by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Viva Monterrey by J&amp;E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF0847.jpg by Sebastian Schmitt-Wiedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00022 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Modern urban architecture. Beirut, Lebanon by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drg0414 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Avenida Juárez, Mexico City. December, 2017. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Litrator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Alcalá by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Rådhus (City Hall) by Peregrine_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6254 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cinelândia by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
City in black and white by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSCF1334.jpg by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
walking in the streets of London by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, 26 by Massimiliano Raposio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Jesus has Risen - Maltese Feasts by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street lights and Grand-Palace by The place where I belong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The City of Glass and Steel! by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
_MG_9175 BNW1 by Willper Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Nights by Marc Perrella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Roma non è una città come le altre. È un grande museo, un salotto da attraversare in punta di piedi... by Lorenzo De Donno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Fashion Week by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Seafarers Bridge 2019-09-07 (5D4_5380) by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
the world has gone upside down by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka by Laser Kola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
smiling by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Intersection Two by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Eléctrico 12, Lisbon by Stephan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
All is not Black &amp; White by Chris Fay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Pike Place by Ryan Grennan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
streets of saigon by wolfgang josten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm life in Mono. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Le Pont Raymond Barre,Lyon again by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Church of Oia! by Fotis Tasoulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Alone In The Crowd by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
hangin’ out by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro station Sol - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Schönbrunn by Rubina V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Red Bus by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Flamingo by Calder- Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Silver by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Ariana Grande à Bercy_DSC1758 by amoulin (Paris), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre, Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*








https://photographers.ua/DmitriySkvortsov/


----------



## Hailaga

*Highway M05, Ukraine*








https://photographers.ua/DmitriySkvortsov/


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
An Evening at the Bhumibol Bridge and Chao Phraya River view from The Pano Condominium by Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150511_330D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Café y celular by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Leigh Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran vía de Madrid by djpho_tos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney - The umbrella by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Günaydın / Good morning 😘 #istanbul #yenisahra #sabah #trafik #yol #manzara #sehirmanzarasi #siyahbeyaz #siyahbeyazfoto #morning #traffic #road #ontheroad #city #cityscape #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #sonyz3 by sedef65tr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
She observes. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Guvernor&#x27;s Island Ferry, Hudson by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame on Seine, Paris, France by Eric Hagemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Royal Albert Hall by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Jesus has Risen - Maltese Feasts by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Mont des Arts by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Gritty by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_6374 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shoe Shiner, CDMX by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Crosswalks by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1908_006 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Vista Hermosa Park by Erik Van Dusen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Portrait by Michell Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Modern by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PEUGEOT 403 by TRABANTINO ✶, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Old Admiralty Building or Department of Education, Horse Guard Parade, Whitehall, City of Westminster, London, SW1A 2AD (1) by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Departure by Lorand B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels in a nutshell by Gavin McCrory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Nested Lines by Khaldoon Aldway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-58-47 - 0097_2 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## Crist6822

L [CÓDIGO] fotografías en blanco y negro me encantan le dan un toque misterioso a la foto [/ CÓDIGO] EMPRESA DE CONSTRUCCIÓN MADRID


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
_DSC6831-Edit by Álvaro Menezes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St Isaac Cathedral 1 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sthlm love by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Se donner des perspectives by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Juarez by Sergio Cubos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
_AMA0037 by ALEJO MORANTES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_0581 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
[siegessäule] by Oliver Löwenherz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago_night_20191222_0481_010-m by Frank Sellin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Cases Ramos, plaça de Lesseps by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Keep your distance by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Montmartre (Paris / France). by Gary Eales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Swan Lane by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
rainy day by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
one way by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
View to Burj Khalifa, Dubai, UAE by Lillian Krona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

*Sioux Falls (South Dakota), U.S.A.*
downtown rain-9491 by Mike O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Mel Surdin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Glenelg Marina by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
In Bruges - Timing by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Belgrade 2013 by Stefan Stevanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Vista a la calle by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
boxeuse / boxing girl (fafa) by Régis Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
corner by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Clandestino Swing BN - Valladolid by Al Martín Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Bra, Hotpants, Wellingtons by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
ALMATY by Станислав Stanislav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abidjan, Ivory Coast*
Heavy load by Hamza FF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
escaliers de billens by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Grajski trg by Agu V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
#2 TORINO RIVE 50 F2 XT2 24-2-2019 by antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
Cork by Archibald Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
D89A9234 by MNit21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
street Bordeaux by Cécile Gaillard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
The Custom House by Colin Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Molde, Norway*
Fjord Scenery 2 by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik is a forest of cranes by Bill Binns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
The Girl in the Crowd by Mike Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Sydhaven canals by Christian Corsano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Yellowstone (Wyoming), U.S.A.*
Yellowstone 2012-45 by Ari Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
Senza...The Beatles by Dario D&#x27;Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
B1017995 by Daniel BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
InterConti Lounge Berlin &quot;Thanks for the Flickr explore&quot; by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Split, Croatia*
Souvenirs from Split by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam rain - Kubuswoningen by Erik De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
No Eye Dog by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
BO1A3628 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Marcha por la Educación 19/04/2018 by alicia alondra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Art Gallery Scene by Colin Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Late night commuters by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
New image, same sensation. by Luc Schuerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Toeschouwster by Jos Hendriks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cabo San Lucas, Mexico*
PA137768_1200_96-2 by Neil Fried, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Urban life in Montreal / Canada by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron Building, New York City by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Place of Refuge by Filipe Balata Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
cycle parade by Brigadire AK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
ShangHai Street Photo by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Millau, France*
Viaduc de Millau by Laurent ASARO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nurnberg, Germany*
Bardentreffen Nürnberg 2016 by g.santemiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Concerned by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Taksi by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon 2016 by Eric FABET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Kostas Fakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Against by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Winter © Hugh Lee 2017 by Ernest Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by night 2 by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
UofT by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
... by Salmonpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tianjin, China*
Going Home by Bowen Chin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
NRK_8767-编辑2 by Norman RoadKing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Colission by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Untitled by Sameli Kujala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_SG_2012_09_0129_IMG_7916__ by _SG_https://www.flickr.com/photos/goerner/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Jan 14 2015 B&amp;W-1 by Mike Pettipas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Emili Marimon, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Ivan Peček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
#Istanbul, Turkey. by Heydar Heydarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Place des Terreaux by Jacques Schoeffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
CIMG5014 by soulountsieleni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Mirador B&amp;N by -Instantes- kris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
miami heat by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
skyline Hong-Kong by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur In Black And White by Azman Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Roberto Bellavia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
abudhabiskylinebwDSC01393 by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
zurich west by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto at night by Y. P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
&quot;Relevo Carioca&quot; - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
When we were allowed out by Callum Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan by Night by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PF4-065-31 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Walking at night in London is fun by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002202 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Nice photo updates...
btw the one above the "road" its not black white.


----------



## christos-greece

Check my previous photos and the next to see what is the "extra" colours on black white...


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Grief Changes Shape by Paradise.Found, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Canada by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz-night-voest-chemie- by Ralph Punkenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milwaukee (Wisconsin), U.S.A.*
Milwaukee B&W by Eric Dewar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yilan, Taiwan*
Untitled by Yen-Chi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Isparta, Turkey*
Isparta Ulu Mosque by osman sözer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Hamilton Building by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Contrast by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A Backyard outlooks by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
KLAZ_S0385135_S by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Sola por la noche by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Huesca, Spain*
Plaza Mayor de Aínsa by Ignacio Puebla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
Day 13 --- &quot;Parking&quot; by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuopio, Finland*
Attached by Petri Damstén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Tramway Workers (last day before delivery) [Explore] by Ramy Maalouf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Katowice, Poland*
DSCF6278 by daduda Wien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Belle Arti by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dalian, China*
IMG_9593 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valparaiso, Chile*
street art by Damian Carvajal Araos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
It&#x27;s Seems Like I&#x27;ve Been Here Before by Kevin Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Old city hall by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Grottes, Geneva, Switzerland by FoodienRoadie F&amp;R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
Shadows by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
-Piers II- by Erik_Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Alfonso Sobrino Paredes by fns-k, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
Etiquette: Walk on Right by Rem Kristian Delmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
MSK_6301_m_bw by Сергей Г., on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Columnas by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leghorn, Italy*

Terrazza Mascagni Livorno by Massimo Mugnai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Hats by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tijuana, Mexico*
Don't fall into temptation or you will die by Jonas Hösler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Stripped Away by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle de la Gran Vía, Madrid. (papel) by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC02754 by zde.nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0694 by Eric Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by o texano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
IMG_8005 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002201 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
IMG_1487 bw by Graham Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Palacio Real de Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
This Home That Was Never Mine by Kate Haskell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape by Rob Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bir Hakim by Shams photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London cityscape B/W by Sorin Itu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Masks Venice black and white by David Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
@ Kanal ¬ 20170728_0128 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai mall by alfonso venzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Paragon Bridge II by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skyline of Ko Rattanakosin and Chao Phraya River view from Wat Arun Ratchawararam by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drh0499 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Edit -1-21 by Dane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta del Sol by lamnn92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...ghost city... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul bridge by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram station by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Last Living Soul by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Jennifer Wiseman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Mecca Bingo, Rosehill by Simon (Locked down for the duration), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002206 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at Night by jordan1224, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Bus interior by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Collision course... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
13-11-2012 PALACIO REAL DE ARANJUEZ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Fast and the Furious by Tassanee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bike and surfboard in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Germany*
Bronze küsst Silber - Ilm von der Floßbrücke by Markus Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durres, Albania*
Escaping the Paternal Household by Ajkuna Hoppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
La solucion by Jose Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan ... monument(s) by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw buildings by YoooDrag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Zylinderkopf 1.1 by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Looking for a place for dinner... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Over the Underpass by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo metro by AleX [insta: topcao], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Limpiando los tranvias by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon tourist tram by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
entrance by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Stop... by Julien Potron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peniscola... by Remigijus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Ferrari lightstream, Zürich Bahnhofstrasse by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
026 by tommy kuo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saigon Cafe by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lione Maggio 2017 by luigi torchia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Anemone on the road by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Av. Corrientes y Montevideo by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
The inside man by Andrea Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv , Boardwalk by Willi Seiler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rainy day at Bruixes by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Red Bus by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Jesuit Church, Lucerne by Matt Schmalzel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Schönbrunn by Rubina V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
True Meanings by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Flamingo by Calder- Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lines by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Wes Schulstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PARIS by marina agostini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18dre0283 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#diadelosmuertos by Naruhiko Yoshida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Andorra by Batiste Ezeiza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Here we go again by CaOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Taxi in New York by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Xa Wooz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Mamma Mia at the Novello, West End London DSC_0127 by Troy David Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, 26 by Massimiliano Raposio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Stoofstraat by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*
Red in monochrome by Hiro_ A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ribfest June 23 2019 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salta, Argentina*
Salta, Argentina by Thomas Jedar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Kyoto by Kilian Harkema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Malta 2008 by Aleksander Witosz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
Plaza Mayor de Salamanca by Alberto Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Une aprem au Cours-Ju&#x27; by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Brandenburg Gate by Borja Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
MidtownBrisbane 1866.jpg by Dan Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Thinking by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver Reflection by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Golden Temple - Kinkaku-ji by Anne-Sophie Gigan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Dans les rues de Lisbonne by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Old city hall by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Un peu de couleur sous ce ciel pluvieux by Clic Clac 2956, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Gran Madre Long Exposure by Andrea Albertino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Le Bund, Shanghaï, Chine, février 2013. The Bund, Shanghai, China, February 2013. by vdareau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
I own one thousand cars by skelter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saïgon - 05 by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
La Garonne au Pont Neuf à Toulouse (France) by Guy Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Streetphotography by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
110-365 by Daniel Hirsch Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Drones II by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
I&#x27;d rather be looking up anyways by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Holy Annunciation Cathedral. Kharkiv. Ukraine by Igor Nayda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Young Woman With Long Hair by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
T1 Line... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kerkyra, Greece*
Palace of St. Michael and St. George in Corfu (city) by Gerhard Lerch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Black &amp; White Palace of Westminster by Jaydeep Mistry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_3654 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
From Mars by Philippe Saire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
...two.get.her by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Cornerhouse by Tim Brockley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Splash of Color at Night by Michael Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Sheraton Park by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Wave of Architecture by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris streets (W27-2017 - Paris) by Antonio AST, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
at sacre coeur,paris by Fernando Czar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Too late to look aside by Ognyan Levashki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
...beneaththestreet... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Dostoyevskaya station by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad verano by Edgar Salazar Granados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Ghost Walk by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
20121004_172945-M.jpg by Guy Ripoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shard by Kev Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Joe Frendo, Bakery by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nyfida beach (Lesvos island), Greece*
When life is simple... by Theophilos - Θεόφιλος Vossinakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Anyone Want A Ride? by Tee Cee, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

Acueducto Romano - Segovia by Diego Valera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA, SPAIN

Approaching The Bridge by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*GREDOS GLACIER CIRCUS, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

Disfrutando del circo de Gredos by niria plaza, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*MORELLA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA, SPAIN

Morella by xurxo do medio, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*SÁLVORA ISLET, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA, SPAIN

A popa by Manuel Pérez Ferro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*SORROSAL FALL, HUESCA, ARAGON, SPAIN

cascada sorrosal de noche by Rafa perena, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Brutal Bangkok by Nathapon Vaiyavuthipinyo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drc0244 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Streets of Mexico City by Gerald Norman Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm sketch XIII by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Oxford Street (Shanghai) by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Bahia Palace by Cornelli2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Mariendom, Linz by Chris Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
Coast Guard by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Rosso Speranza - Red Hope by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
more urban reflections by EllaH52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Albert Park Lake by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Busy Street by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Juso Eki arrival by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Zhujiang Newtown (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Talking Seattle by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amalfi, Italy*
Italy, Amalfi by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Under the bridge in B&amp;W - Rome by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Time square, NY by Khalid&#x27;s lens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Guy Suzuki by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City blues by Josh Thipparat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Street Walking Lviv UkraineJune 12, 2018.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liberec, Czech republic*
Ještěd | Liberec by Cергій Hемировський, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bonn, Germany*
The entertainer Part2 49:52 by Reckless Times, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reims, France*
Urban terrior - Reims France by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bulle, Switzerland*
Bulle (Switzerland) - Grand Rue by Daniel Passport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
Pencil on the sea - Genoa by Andrea Vaghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
Minneapolis, MN by Logan Falzone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Reflection by Pablo Matías, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ambato, Ecuador*
Ambato - Ecuador by Esteban Monar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
DSCF0898 by emfell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Myeongdong, South Korea*
The Cook by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Białystok, Poland*
HE CAME FROM UTRECHT by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuopio, Finland*
Minna Canthin kadun hillitty charmi by JP Korpi-Vartiainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Delfsepoort no2 by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
View from Parliament House to CBD Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Vista do Cerro Santa Lucia by Publio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver, BC by emily patrician, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
monochrome, Dotonbori, Osaka by jtabn99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
The letter S by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid 2015 by Gines David Martinez carmona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
Peru photograph bw (24) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Marta, Colombia*
20111217-D7K_8632 by Pedro Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
free healing by Hayley Devine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
on Kearny St. by Ruby Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Havre, France*
Le havre by Loic Pilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Kamera Crew by Adam Christoph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (923) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
3x50 2020 - week 16 by Edwin van Laar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago bridges at night B&amp;W by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Fanar #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@sameerdabir Like ❤ Comment 👇 Tag 👬 TAG YOUR Awesome Photos 👉 #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Butterfly Residential, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Un Terrain En Pente by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
lovers in Paris by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris La Defense by fish.eye65, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Tuk Tuk by Andy Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Portrait by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eastbourne, U.K.*
The Red White Blue and Black and White by Leigh (G7BHH) - "Alive and Clicking!", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Street 2 by Zach Villegas Aldave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1m2_DSC0891 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico cify, Mexico*
Streets of Mexico City by Gerald Norman Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal StreetArt by Frédéric Soulier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Odenplan, Stockholm by Dan Mikael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Downtown Reykjavik, Iceland by Maria Moschovou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1895-9 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Love Park - Philadelphia by Echo • Photo • A/V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Towards the bowels of the city by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Street Walking - Fashion Week by Peter Cantrill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pour vos beaux yeux - Passage du grand cerf, Paris by www.gilpivert.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Skateboarders in Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Street Lights - B&amp;W vs Colour by 1DesertRose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Curitiba, Brazil*
An old building / Curitiba by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
The Faisal Mosque, Islamabad, Pakistan by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
B&W of Seattle Streetcar Scene by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to see better by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Alexanderplatz, Berlin by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
two colored benches in a world of grey by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
Fotografia callejera by Pablo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Young lady is thinking by asper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lugano, Swtzerland*
50IW - 03 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Graffiti at Godsbanen by Casper Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Angel by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Street Life 00.10 by Ville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Concepción, Chile*
She&#x27;s Ailable. by damian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico City, Mexico*
Mexico City. | Mexico D.F. by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Puente de la Hispanidad by Hessyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara, Jalisco by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
BLACK, WHITE AND AFTERBURNER ALASKA AGGRESSOR STYLE by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Old Call Box by Andrija Zecevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Bicloo by Equilibre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
T1 Line... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Place des Terreaux, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Patras, Greece*
Insecure by Michael John Katsillis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego (California), U.S.A.*
San Diego Zoo Monochrome by Matt Hovland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Johannesburg from a roof top. by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
running the gauntlet by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
cyclists by Daniel Gentsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
&lt; &lt; &lt; mirrored &gt; &gt; &gt; by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lofoten, Norway*
lofoten by jacky g, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago&#x27;s buildings by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
M U S E U M by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - III by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Beetween the grids by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Musée du Louvre &amp; Pont du Carrousel by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Metropolitain by Alix Choma Bex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
99_0038 by neunzigneun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_01053 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
4E5A8995 by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
15-8-2012 VINTAGE ABSTRACT PALACIO REAL DE ORIENTE-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Another Prague Street Scene by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0929aα by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A Thursday at the Bastille by Ann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Blog290518-DSC_2711-BnW by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Good Friday 2018-4 by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_6372 (2) by Paul Grime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge @ night by Tetlak Janos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Coming from nowhere version monochrome by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#moscowclassic 0.16 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Dalí by Valeria Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Renata Iacono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sherbourne Common Pavilion by klementsp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu de Arte Contemporânea (MAC) em Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Renato Meireles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
One Brooklyn point of Manhattan view by mfotograph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PICT4667 by Gary Flanagan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Somerset House by Julia Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002230 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by vincent forges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drf0610 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cruce by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Riksdagshuset by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran vía de Madrid by djpho_tos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...ghost city... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
An eternel view by Konrad Kardborre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Cordusio, Milano by Niek Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Confinement - regard by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Masks Venice black and white by David Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
#PleaseTalkToMe by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Tyseley Locomotive Works BIRMINGHAM


Tyseley Locomotive Works by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
18-2019-R0078222 by 奔 邱, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
WP1-E021 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hot day in SPb by Anton Znamenshchikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows Cycling by Joe Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
18-3-2012 CLÁSICO ABSTRACTO PUERTA DE ALCALÁ P/ DE LA INDEPENDENCIA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Tracks by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
reforme_retraites_sud_CGT_gilets_jaunes_O_Roberjot_Paris_16_janvier_2019 (011) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Market Brussels #5 by Rasa Alksnyte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city scape by Phil Metcalf, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Chinatown, Singapore by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr

IMG_9297 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160325 - Brasilia 711 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drc0624 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Yo by @tanke67 Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Walking towards the truck by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Tram by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Andorra by Alex Celis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram and bike by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges by naturalturn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Montmartre by leif eurenius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
TIEMPO by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte dei Sospiri ( Lato B ) - Bridge of Sighs ( side B ) by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Andree O Aus B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&quot;Superheroes&quot; (RESPECT) by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_DSC5683 by krisztian balogh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quebec city, Canada*
1817 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bank Street Rider by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kosice, Slovakia*
Fiat500 by Gyorgy Kulcsar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fez, Morocco*

Species by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
P9140268-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Jade Latour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin 2019-06 (26)bw by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen by Davide Moriondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La coruna, Spain*
Una calle de Santiago by HILARIO HERNANDEZ GOMEZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Nagoya Classic Car Show 2016 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
night by ahmed shaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Turning torso Malmö västra hamnen by Lars Kårholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Smederevo, Serbia*
Smederevo, Serbia 007 SC by IVAN MAESSTRO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Down Down Downtown #atlanta by Adam Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antibes, France*
voyage-33 by Thomas Bertini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dunkirk (New York), U.S.A.*
Dunkirk Plant by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Treviso, Italy*
Vicolo a Treviso by greggio cristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Graz, Austria*
Graz by ::ErWin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mannheim, Germany*
Ein Schöner Rücken Kann Auch Entzücken by Rusty Nail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nitra, Slovakia*
Nitra Palast der Gerechtigkeit by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbridge by Stefan Wittebol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Skyline in Monochrome by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cerro Manquehue 7 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Both Side - Film Sinar by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Shinjuku rush by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Foot dans la rue by Francois Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
0596-02 by Patrick Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dijon, France*
Eine Reise durch das Burgund - Dijon by Hans-Dirk Walter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Austin, U.S.A.*
Early Morning Runners 1 by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*
Calgary downtown by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*
Mekong river cruise (B&amp;W) by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Canberra, Australia*
city by Pavel Vrzala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Square in the rain by Fedir Gontsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Khalid Hameed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Lena by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Water by Davyd Samuels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
LaSalle Street by Kenny Chmielewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai uae water fountains black and white by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Girl in cafe, Paris 2015 by Jon Leahy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Under the Pyramid, Paris France by Dan KARTONO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Nov 2018 by Stephane PELEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Antipostcards. Divided by eric shur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Tower One by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La sombra del Ángel de la Independencia by Humberto Alonzo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Saint-Laurent Station by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Bull fighting ! by Julien G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*ESPAÑA SQUARE, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA, SPAIN

Plaza de España, Sevilla by Jacobo Canady, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*LA RAMBLA, BARCELONA, CATALONIA, SPAIN

Bella en La Rambla by Tonino Filipović, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*PRECIADOS STREET, MADRID, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID, SPAIN

Flotando by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Graffiti in Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*CAFÉ, BILBAO. BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Bilbao, 2016. by Jontxu Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*LA GRANJA (MY PLACE OF RESIDENCE), SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN 

Bellezas de la realeza by Alberto, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1895-17 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
13 by Pavement Pieces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Selfie by Andy Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona in B &amp; W by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Up and Down by Guido Colombini II, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
reforme_retraites_sud_CGT_gilets_jaunes_O_Roberjot_Paris_09_janvier_2019 (351) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The Big Smoke by STREET2020, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 106 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
The Twins by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
A new year ahead - Un nuevo año por delante (monochrome) by AK BEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maracay, Venezuela*
Sprawling city by Carlos E. Pérez S.L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Kuwait City by Azhar Munir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kazan, Russia*
Street 580 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
berlin... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Åhusene B&amp;W by Casper Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit by Darren Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Costanera (23) by Pablo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rouen, France*
Gold extraction !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Birdrace VS Yellow Buss by ©RM Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
city of Liege by Stijn Daniels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
ART in the City by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Yellow Lines by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Graz, Austria*
buy or not to buy? by R/R Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zadar, Croatia*
red rigng! by tomi tomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
City view by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
A big yawn by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zürich by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
donner de la couleur à la vie... by marie jolicoeur ...she&#x27;s back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Old Rotterdam by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane monochrome by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Ross Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. Chile. by Celestyn Brozek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Magic Bus by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vrbnik, Croatia*
Croatian Church Vrbnik by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Tall Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Walk by Gyorgy Petrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Trocadero, Paris by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le soleil qui se lève / Et caresse les toits / Et c&#x27;est Paris le jour... by Betty_l0u, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Golden Tower by ag&amp;ph2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
«Sky over Singapore» by Paolo Bosetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drf0156 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Atocha by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Original Street Photography - Prague Vol.1 - Leica M10 by Justin Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Shadows by Mary Theodoropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Julia Gomes by rettrarte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline with Brooklyn Pier Stumps by Ron Smithson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Cohabitation by André Fantelindeux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 103 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drf0598 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
January 28, 2020 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Details of Madrid in Black and White - N4 by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Conv66296bb by Matteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Bachir Badaoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
One Brooklyn point of Manhattan view by mfotograph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Confinement - regard by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Night Creatures // TMax 400 at EI 1600 • FM3A // Valletta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&quot;Play in the City&quot; by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda-Pest by fvorcasmic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo vista da janela do ônibus by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Norrbro by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF Pier 7 (Aug 2011) 1009-Edit.JPG by bluesplayer43, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chimalistac by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1892-38 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berliner Hauptbahnhof by Berlin Ambient, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Tracks by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Rambla de Barcelona, uptown by Elisa Galceran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
_Dante_ by Marco Fanchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Place des Abbesses, le jour d&#x27;après by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia en blanco y negro by Toni de Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Les gaufres et le vélo, assez belge ? 🇧🇪 by antoine.vedel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0062 copy by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Changning District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Analog; Rollei RPX 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barceloneta by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbridge by Stefan Wittebol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane geometries by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Swanston st flash by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cubierto. by Francisco Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver Reflection by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2020006 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
City Scene by ChiiPicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
1003002 by Steven Shi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Colosseum, Rome by Donato Chieppa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Almost Night by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
streets of saigon by wolfgang josten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Walking in Basel by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Building blocks, New York City by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peñiscola-24 by Antonio Pérez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Nightlife by Rick Del Carmen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Traversée souterraine de Zagreb (on vous observe...) by José Velazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
DSC05497_3 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Myrina (Lemnos island), Greece*
Historic Mansion - Romeikos Gialos Seafront Buildings (4) Myrina Town - Limnos (Greece) (BW) (Olympus OM-D EM1-II &amp; M.Zuiko 8mm f1.8 Fisheye Prime) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Everyday #Adelaide No. 389 by Michelle Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Syracuse (New York), U.S.A.*
Syracuse From Yacht Club by George Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
The old man and the sea by Zhor Hadjam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
From my window by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Syracuse (Sicily), Italy*
SEB_0895 by Sebastian Brusca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell at Night by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bit of colour on a grey day by Davyd Samuels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
Peru images bw (18) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá by Natalie Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
City guard by Kenneth Råman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by TM1ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester Canal by Alex Pardoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Mr. Quick Sculpture, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago bridges at night B&amp;W by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0424 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Butterfly Residential, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Should Be Higher by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Ambiance parisienne by Krisphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PARIS ST LAZARE HORLOGE 2 by Laurent CHANTELOT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Fundidora by Alvaro Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17dra0704 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución, México City. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Urban life in Montreal / Canada by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Strassenszene in Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1895-17 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Paróquia by Caio Sabadin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urban structures - Estructures urbanes by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
City Life-55 by Antonella Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Place du Panthéon by Duccio Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Walking at night in London is fun by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte dei Sospiri ( Lato A ) - Bridge of Sighs ( side A ) by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bois de la Cambre, Brussels by Ronn aka &quot;Blue&quot; Aldaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Ras al Khor Wildlife Sanctuary by Christian Anschütz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
night lights by Diana Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Colorado), U.S.A.*
Cyrus K. Holliday Rail Car and USA Flag BWSC by Bo Insogna, www.MrBo.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Spill out all your charms DSC_4032 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Il pifferaio by Andres Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Reflections, Vancouver (Canada) by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Scan-110915-0018 by atmo1966, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Colorful road - Lisbonne by Noemie.C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Hamburg Harbour by Louis Heublein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Running in the rain. by Salmonpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
La Gran Mansana and Ole! by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Ferrari lightstream, Zürich Bahnhofstrasse by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
Solar Eclipse Over Anchorage, Alaska by Dan Moran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
The Red Square by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
I own one thousand cars by skelter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Run! by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
The whale by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 18 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Le Pont Raymond Barre,Lyon again by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Bonjour, Athènes!_IMG_7033bw_01 by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
School by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
The view by Mehrdad Golagha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
One Night in Hong Kong by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Weihnachtsmarkt Am Hof by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester 104 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
old Vespa by Niklas Rabenau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Blue Line by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Carrying water... by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SHOOTING PORTRAIT by Nicolas Lecomte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Place des Abbesses, le jour d&#x27;après by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 37 à Paris-27 juillet 2019 (277) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Analog: Rollei RPX 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
16drb0682 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I55A4612-Redigera by Michael Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
2-12-2011 ABSTRACCIÓN PALACIO DE CRISTAL DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
prague, czech republic 2019 by Marc Salomon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Catedral Metropolitana de São Sebastião (Metropolitan Cathedral of Saint Sebastian), Brazil by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Rolta Films, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Baker Street by Geoff France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Bas Broeders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Breakwater 2015... by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_3349 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
St. Stephens Basilica, Budapest by David Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*SANTILLANA DEL MAR, CANTABRIA, SPAIN

SATI-082012_147R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, en Flick*r


----------



## Castor_Game

*SELLA RIVER, ASTURIAS, SPAIN

SELLA RIVER by Miquel Fabre, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*CÓMPETA VILLAGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA, SPAIN

pueblo blanco en blanco y negro by Remy Frank, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*RAILWAY STATION, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

Lugar de Partida by Ivan Arribas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*THE ALBUFERA LAKE, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA, SPAIN

Vela Latina en L'Albufera. Valencia (España) by PhotoMont, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Центральная торговая улица Хамра. Бейрут, Ливан by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drc0138 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Nacional by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungsgatan, Stockholm by Eric Lemonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1895-19 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio De Janeiro . Artexpreso . Jan 2018 66 by artexpreso rodriguezudias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
I ❤ NY by Ste_72, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Rolta Films, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Empty Roads at midday in the European Quarter of Brussels by Manuel Gomera Deaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
spacecraft by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Singapore in Burma by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
This is Bangkok by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drd0823 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Glorieta by N3CR0N0M1C0N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Gianmario Boscolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
13-1-2012 VINTAGE FUENTE CIBELES EDIFICIO DE CORREOS C/ DE GRAN VÍA C/ DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...the barber shop... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
L1000265bw by Kemal Hayıt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
View of Manhattan and the Hudson River from Hoboken, New Jersey by Diana Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Musée d&#x27;Orsay - 2 by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
AH2B8351-Modifier by Krysto Bea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In the middle by Michele Fornaciari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Film_2018_06_II_036 by Ondřej Šálek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Szücs Balázs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-28 20-07-52 - 0185_3 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Fontanka Embankment by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad verano by Edgar Salazar Granados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1894-17 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
When You Are Young... by Auteurian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Forgotten Chicago Avenue by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Montmartre by leif eurenius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuenca, Spain*
CUENCA (Catedral de Santa María y San Julián) by Antolín Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shashin - DSCN8326 by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
views with ferris wheel by Taro T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Attente... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Nachtaufnahme auf dem Alexanderplatz by Maikel Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
¤ FRANCE | Alsace, Colmare by b.e.r.n.d., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Icelandair, TF-FIR : 80 Years of Aviation 1937-2017 by Thomas Naas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Sur le pont by Annick MONTE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuopio, Finland*
NVK Photowalk 14. May 2016 @Kuopio by Eetu Puranen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Street and stuff by Jonas Persson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
Cadiz, Spain by Don Blandford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nîmes, France*
Reflet Urbain by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*
Town Hall ( Ayuntamiento) Valencia (OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 7-14mm) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Dogs dogs dogs... by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bologna, Italy*
Untitled by Vincenzo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Travellers, Bergen Norway 2016 by Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Larnaca, Cyprus*
Monochrome, Cannon, Larnaca Castle, Republic Of Cyprus. by David Millican (No Photoshopping), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
Part of Piotrkowska street by Ciddi iyi1i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
DSC_7793 by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
River View by Jean Boris HAMON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oklahoma city, U.S.A.*
A Street Photographer&#x27;s Photo Op by Aloma Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
london_007 by gunthercrals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chongqing, China*
chongqing urban by kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Metz, France*
In the street by Tiph Haine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Jazz in the Gardens 2015 - Sponsor &amp; VIP Reception by Vernita Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Riad Dar Karma / Sign by Images George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orlando (FLorida), U.S.A.*
Railing by Ellis Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
Tramcars at Sapporo on DEC 29, 2016 (9) by &quot;Charlie&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Inside the Cathedral by Aleš Kotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 86 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Let&#x27;s Move... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki - Arch of Galerius -07301 by hurlem2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House B &amp; W by kenmorris100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei City bike lane by Tom Tu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J0223 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*
Banff Ave by Matthew Quirk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
DSCF0970a by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Blok bike by Funnyelevator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1895-19 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
10th Street near Arch Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Palau De La Generalitat - a la nit by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Fase 2 by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower - Paris by DaleM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
city life by martin glen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, 2015 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2018-04-25_08-14-36 by Andrzej MadPole Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Nights in Budapest by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Fire Pit, Fairview Hotel, Nairobi, Kenya by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa BW HDR by Dave Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*

Serdika station, Sofia by Jasper Neve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
"Soft" #fundidorapark #monterrey #mexico #blackandwhite #blancoynegro by Oscar Bernal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Konstanz, Germany*
IMG_2339 by Jürgen Mair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
COMPRAS by Francisco J. Alcacera Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
containment at all floors by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Over the Underpass by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Mid Summer by yasu(comme ci, comme ca.), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Dans les rues de Lisbonne by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Royal Mile, Edinburgh by STREET2020, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Let it rain! by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by neilng1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Show me yours, I&#x27;ll show you mine! by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Streets of Saigon by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Street Photography by Christophe LEUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Above New York City Street by Jeffrey Alexander Spaulding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Crosswalk by Guy Goetzinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benicassim, Spain*
Benicassim by J.Gargallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Domovinski most bw by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
An Istanbul alleyway @3:30am by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Samos island, Greece*
Modernity in the midst of ruin by Alex K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
The City by Phyllo Kuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monte Carlos by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Waterfront by Oculus animi index, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Desfile (Parade) Eagle School 1 by Alfredo Vera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv , Boardwalk by Willi Seiler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belém, Brazil*
Stone Heart by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The landmark Trafalgar Square on a wet winter morning by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Urban Perspective by Chris Wilbur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Night bridge by Christopher Henry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Welcome to Vienna by Andreas Scharr, on Flickr


----------



## margarcia

Good pictures. It is awersome


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Orange is the new black ........... and white by ParrPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Jim Watkins Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
image by Eva O&#x27;Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
M U S E U M by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_286 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris! by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris in Black and White -1 by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Trophy by Guib_Did, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
...beneaththestreet... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drf0090 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows Cycling by Joe Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Snow by Graeme Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Trust by George Denscombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
R0002334.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7147 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The City That Never Sleeps_bw : ) (bw or color?? : )) by Natalia Medd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
P6011990ttt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London cityscape B/W by Sorin Itu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di San Marco by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0757 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
puente b&amp;w by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan drama.jpg by Arman Ayva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Fountain in Mexico City by Stefano D&#x27;Acunto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Underground in Stockholm, Sweden by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
A corner by night by Angeles Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P5200416 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
ParisExVol.06 by Marrian St. James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sanitised by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Crew by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
The Puppeteer by Carsten Osterwald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drd0659 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
February 14, 2020 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1908_006 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...pyrmont bridge... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The owner of the underpass by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lançar mundos no mundo by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Old Money, New Money by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Meeting at the metro by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Carnets de voyage - Londres by François Pacaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Art by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Szücs Balázs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Caminhada no parque by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
of light and shadows by Quintin D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco - Pier 7 by bluesplayer43, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Secretaria de Educacion Publica by maisa_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by dzesika devic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
An der Spree by Mathias Gödeker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2019 Chicago 004 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
milan, october 2017 by Nata Madilyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 103 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Raffles Place MRT by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drc0875 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Streets of Mexico City by Gerald Norman Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2 in Arlanda by Andrew.King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
La noche de la Gran vía de Madrid by djpho_tos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Street by eggwah123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra 4 by Xavier Palleja Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Não ter sido em vão by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn. by Stuart Macrae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Aesthetic Sacré-Coeur by GR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by David Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Covid News by Davide Naccari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Monochrome monday by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&quot;Superheroes&quot; (RESPECT) by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fishermen&#x27;s fortress, Budapest by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Street Scene by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bank Street TD Rider by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
“Will the day tell its secret Before it disappears, Becomes timeless night.” ― by Dejan Stojanovic by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Back Street by clip2x3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Gallery by Lyudmyla Gromova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Winter again... by Guido Klumpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Jade Latour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
street Art - Wonder by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Agra, India*
DSC_1510_BW by Mukul Banerjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vevey, Switzerland*
dans le cercle by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Fiji*
Colors are the smiles of nature. (Leigh Hunt) by boeckli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Beach in Limassol by heppner-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
Ruelle biscornue by La Libellule, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1070415 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Niterói, Brazil*
Untitled by MFF Produções, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
L1004901 by Becker Inal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Skanderborg, Denmark*
Skanderborg station by Karsten K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
pedestrians by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Épernay, France*
Michel LaRoche, Champagne (near Epernay, France) by donlandes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Barcelona, Spain*
Stairs down - Escales avall - Escaleras abajo by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Serra dos Órgãos in monochrome by © Antonio Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nassau, Bahamas*
Coco Cay, Bahamas. by RViana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castellón, Spain*
Carrera San Silvestre Castellón 2016 - Primeros pasos de salida by Geor Hannert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saigon-HCMC-13 by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
St George by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Buildings&amp;Reflections @ Levent / Istanbul by Engin Süzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_006 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Alleyway Athens by Mr McCarthy!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
People - Argentina by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel streets by Zoran Mandic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
大三巴 003WB by Kevin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Church of Santa Maria BW by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
L1000624 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Queen of speed by kristof Van Casteren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
South America - Peru bw (1) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
MEDELLIN (20) by Antoine KERSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sheik Zayed Mosque BW by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Black and White Politics by Bernardo Supranzetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1070512 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Impression (4) by Louie Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Giza, Egypt*
pyramids by anthony kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Stade di Giovanni à Marseille by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A Backyard outlooks by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
River Limmat by Adrian Hu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Dresden by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Liège Gare Guillemins at night 2 by Peter Ingen Housz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brno, Czech republic*
Brno essence by Jorge Peña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
A Salzburg Café by Tom Mrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
miami heat by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest / Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Canberra, Australia*
P2307246 Canberra-2 by David Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
weary dream by no longer afraid of the darkness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Glass Domes, Sofia City - Bulgaria by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen City by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam centraal by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
My city (261) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Curt Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo by Mireia Norberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
pedestrian safety by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street of Montréal by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
Day 10 --- &quot;Drugstore&quot; by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi mihn city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
paradise lost by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Taxi taxi by FerLinyera1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peñiscola castle. (Castelló, Spain) by PhotoMont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The time when Time stops. by Besara Ibraj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Oia, Santorini - Greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Abu Dhabi Skyline - UAE by Didier Pacheu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
Dnipro by Дмитрий Горленко, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London red, black &amp; white by Pedro Otones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
it rains again by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(757/17) Coches en La Habana XVIII by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
von oben... by Harry Pammer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
AMY by HELEN M BUSHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA by Kelly J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by J. B. 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0397 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, Pont Neuf by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Should Be Higher by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Joyful Summer by Victor Gnedovets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#diadelosmuertos by Naruhiko Yoshida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Snow by Graeme Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid´s streets by Juan A. Alcalá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
a short story about The Charles Bridge by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
&quot;Mureta da Urca&quot; Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Suspension Bridge by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris pendant le confinement by DENISBAUD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by Nick Park, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venise, Italie by Serge AUSSAGUES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00022 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
DSC_0925 by Abed El Hafiz El Masri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150402_0136M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
63570015 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
In escalator on Stockholm city Central Station, Sweden by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF5848 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Operaen by Stefan L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Coastal Titan and downtown Toronto by alex_7719, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Botafogo, Rio de Janeiro, 2018 / Botafogo&#x27;s Beach Rio de Janeiro, 2018 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A0011607-3 by roger janssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PF2-E067 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Blocks by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Skateboarders in Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
in to the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
18-325 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Day 4 2- 047-Exposure by Phil Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral Metropolitana by Sur ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
05202-20 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Silke by Peter Kaulbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skyline by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pavés Miró by Jacques Tavernier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
MILANO by mimmo_laforesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
un matin à Paris, début du déconfinement by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte di Rialto. by Domenico &#x27;Mimmo&#x27; Ferreri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Beautiful Brussels by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
20181030_152108 by Nicki Burns, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
Iron Man Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bull Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Daystar by metrogogo, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Reflexion by Amanda Assis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
War Museum (B&amp;W) by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castellón, Spain*
Castellón B&amp;W by Paula GN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Red by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
at the river by Alex Haeusler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Image (9) by Fuad Babayev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
National Opera - 2 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Leaving behind by Engin VARUL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
My bike and the sun by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Bazar by Oleg Bocharov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J9380 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London phone booths by Robb Repp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
lourdes-0072 by alessandro magagna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Christmas in Bogotá by Jhon Buitrago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1060622 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Forward by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Hamburg Pride 2017 by Volker Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Saks Queen Street by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Katara Mosque by noblerzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Ferrari 16M Scuderia Spider | 499 of 499 [Explored] by Tareq Abuhajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pula, Croatia*
Summer days by (c)gphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Streetphotography by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Front de mer, Oran by Ramy Maalouf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Night Life by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Grey and red by Blandine VDB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Serrano Street by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Waiting for green by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
RAAL STATIO by Steef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Waiting for the tram... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
A woman with four arms! - ¡Una mujer con cuatro brazos! by Rafael Baquedano Charad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Separation by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Ciudad de Osaka (Osaka City) - Japón by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
25 Aprile a Bari ... by Francesco Giannico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Lights and stripes by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
Peñiscola castle. (Castelló, Spain) by PhotoMont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Stars &amp; Stripes @ Times Square, New York City, USA [2015] by [ PsycBob ], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Camaro by André Pehpunkt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Untitled by Louise de Cours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
the engineer by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Evening shadows by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell at Night by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Radiceva Ulica by Xavier Tredjeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 610 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Les Jacobins avant l&#x27;orage by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Acropole, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ushuaia, Argentina*
Ushuaia, the Gateway to Antarctica, Argentina by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasov, Romania*
Rain Day | Brasov, Transylvania by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hangzhou, China*
West Lake shore by Kyller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The Old Street at Night (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
DSC_1770 by Johannes Pokkinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
SL63 AMG by Freek Wijffels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Coffee and Cigarettes by STREET2020, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
L&#x27;artiste de Milan. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
mototraffico en la playa by Tobias Kugelmeier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima Solitaria by Omar Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London .. telephone and bus by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
repetition by quietusleo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Kamera Crew by Adam Christoph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Did you know by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
Colmar, France by MJ Rodock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal - Black and White by julien bourcier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - II by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A group of students with a teacher at the Musée d&#x27;Orsay by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Café à Paris by Borja Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Trophy by Guib_Did, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
ChitChat by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Edit -1-9 by Dane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
&lt; NK &gt; by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Taberna del puerto by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC02898 by zde.nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athènes/Athens by ioankak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame de Paris by S.A.W. Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Streets of London by Samanta Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Celebrity Stars live in Venice. by Domenico &#x27;Mimmo&#x27; Ferreri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta. by P. Zimmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&quot;Anata, Japanese Restaurant&quot; by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
fireworks_Budapest by Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore, The Fullerton Hotel, 2017 by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City elephant and people by Parinya Kawsrito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Make-up for Mikhail Frunze by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Central Station by Gianmario Boscolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
libre / ocupado by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Bondi Beach: Closed due to Virus.......Can you Believe! by John A. Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Tram by Michael May, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Violences policières by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Fabrizio Pisoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_5929-2 by Jos Correia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&quot;My beautiful Bicycle&quot;... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night by sjtr1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by Nicholas Piers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
March 21, 2020 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF5848 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Downtown Black and White by Jason O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
End of Ramadan at Hamad International Airport by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
ANDORRA by Nine LaMaitre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Roger Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
img643 by foundin_a_attic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Portobello market 2012 by Ian Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
HJB_0728 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF0871.jpg by Sebastian Schmitt-Wiedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Al Jaddaf by Yousuf khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
the seine by norman a., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tube by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Covid News by Davide Naccari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Day A Picture A Story by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by Haluk Firat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Tram by Martin Gerbrandy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*

Shang Hai Run by sabirin noor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Győr, Hungary*

Street in the old town / Utca a belvárosban by alma csutka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johor Bahru, Malaysia*
New Jewel by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Halifax, Nova Scotia by Avard Woolaver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille in the morning by Marcus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
corner by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
Barok, Hipz e Brock165 by Brock Marques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Old Montevideo Balcons by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Krakow Old Town by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
The night was too short... by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Woman holding up her jacket for sun blocking by Bratislav Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
A twilight at Wat Arun Ratchawararam, view from Sala Arun Hotel by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC9155 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
MAY_1928_00030_B&amp;W by Roy Curtis, Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2006_00x2 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Coffee Shop Days by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0574bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Botafogo, Rio de Janeiro, 2018 / Botafogo&#x27;s Beach Rio de Janeiro, 2018 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
( ^ ) by J P | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cabling over the Thames by Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Vigili del Fuoco Venezia by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_3349 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street Hoovering by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
From The Peaks by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
March 22, 2020 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Lockdown City, Toronto by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Beyond the wall by Camilo Enrique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
PB270030 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
P6185763 by Andrey Kireychev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milanese People in Colour by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
P6012029adftt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Highwalk, Wood St, City 86-9d-41_2400 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002230 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA JAN 2020 by Gonzalo Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0368-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budai Rakpark by Michael Watts, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*LAVAPIES NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID, SPAIN

Cruce de miradas by elmagodelabahia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

Recuerdos de una ciudad preciosa... by Francisco Marin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*PASAJE DE LODARES, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA, SPAIN

Pasaje de Lodares by Francisco Esteve, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Spokane (Washington), U.S.A.*
Manito Park, Spokane by Casey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Little Ireland by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skyline of Ko Rattanakosin and Chao Phraya River view from Wat Arun Ratchawararam by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bolzano, Italy*

20180823_191-BN Odle by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Flagstaff (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Bright steel by John Parrish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
_DSC0698 Cape Town 2016 by Jill Capper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Bahamas*
Coco Cay, Bahamas. by RViana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La Cathédrale &quot;La Major&quot;, Marseille... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin memorial by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Sol, verano, un cigarro y mucho que pensar... Antofagasta by Eloy Verne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Burgos, Spain*
2017_05_14-15 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sulawesi, Indonesia*
DSCF3339 by Hauke Ciervo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*
chat by Saúl Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Corner - Light and Shadow by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tétouan, Morocco*
LL4A9323-2 by Reinier Zoutendijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Monica by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Arco di Tito by Andrea M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rouen, France*
Rouen by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Wroclaw/Breslau by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Enjoying the sun by mariuskrab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tahiti, French Polynesia*
guys with boards by Philippe Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
K. Malevich&#x27;s arts and Minsk citizens by Dzmitry Aleinik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thun, Switzerland*
Switzerland 35mm: Thun by Beth Travis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Catedral de Sofía, Bulgaría by SONIA PARRAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
DSCF6850 by attila husejnow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
rotterdam by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
BO1A3628 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Marcha por la Educación 19/04/2018 by alicia alondra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Cross Street by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*ALCALÁ DE HENARES, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID, SPAIN

Sin título by Sara, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

Legs by Álvaro Gómez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*VIGO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA, SPAIN*

Ilusión perdida by Milosnar Ratkovic, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*CASTRO URDIALES, CANTABRIA, SPAIN

Castro Urdiales, Cantabria by Daniel Sullivan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game

*ELX/ELCHE, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA, SPAIN

Alone by jose luis gea Arques, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020440 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
15 by Andrew Steel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tulsa (Oklahoma), U.S.A.*
from the south side by michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
comfort by steve: they can&#x27;t all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. 2016. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt, Night View from Maintower by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Bến Thành, District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
Timisoara by Andrei Laki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Eglise Russe Genève by Yves Henchoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Keith Kowalczykowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
rush hour by szamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Streets in Seville by Anne-marie Villiers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
St Marks Church - 2 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
blue moods by Walter REY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Fishing..captain Stratis!!! by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
FDL JAM by Gabriela Aranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chongqing, China*
chongqing urban by kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Curitiba, Brazil*
Contra o céu by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Castle at Night by Michael Hardie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
A Lamborghini i saw on my trip to prague last week. #Lamborghini #prague #orange #blackwhite #color by Christopher Hollingsether, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
First Sight by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Dead City by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
_DSC9057 by Stanislav Magay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by TM1ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Untitled by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago bridges at night B&amp;W by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8953 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les lueurs de la beauté/Paris Street Candid by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Yann LOeil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris La Defense by fish.eye65, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Rushing into 2020 by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Hoy por mi río by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drh0606 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking out over Mexico City by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Untitled by Jonan G.E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The kiss by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
DSC_5269-2-1 by J.F.M. Spelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_5520 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Roger Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Marina by Christopher Paparisvas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Streetphotography by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
NOLA by Fran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orleans, France*
Small wheels, Big wheel. by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sagres, Portugal*
On the Edge by Christian Hacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prizren, Kosova*
Untitled by Barbora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nürnberg, Germany*
#mycity Nürnberg Germany by Randy-Thomas Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
Alameda Apodaca by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
un inchino - a bow by francesco melchionda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nürnberg, Germany*
Just a small Brake! by Frankenspotter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oberhof, Germany*
Wichterheer Oberhofen by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
sincerity by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Varna, Bulgaria*
Train Station by Daniel Palichorov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Innsbruck, Austria*
Scenic spot by Mikael Stahle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Street playground in Rotterdam by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
story bridge brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne - large rivets taken in black and white by Rossendale 2016, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Curt Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Kyoto street by Andrew Allan Jpn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
Johnny Pump by Jamal Benamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Low Clouds by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Jumping shadow by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Big Mac Yellow in BW by D&#x27;s Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Kamera Crew by Adam Christoph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Cornerhouse by Tim Brockley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florianopolis, Brazil*
Lamborghini Gallardo SE by Lucas Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Flamingo by Calder- Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lines by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Ariana Grande à Bercy_DSC1758 by amoulin (Paris), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Behind the hair by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
stripes by Kina Action, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Manezhnaya square by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Urban anonymity by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_022 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
valetta malte&amp; (1 sur 1).jpg by Marie Bertocchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Coffee Truck by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
MARINA BAY by hong jing chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_01221 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hacia el zócalo de la cdmx by Victor Muruet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Close-Up... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF6419 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Downtown by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Just Doha 2017 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Preparing For The Storm by Ludwig Dingeldein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Overview of Rio De Janeiro by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Midtown B&amp;W by Decaseconds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
P5292073 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
VENEZIA 01/2020 by Birgitt Hanner-Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Three by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cooler by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSCF2413.jpg by Ross Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Raleigh (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Downtown Raleigh NC-59.jpg by Stephen Sellars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Street people by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Langkawi, Malaysia*
Langkawi by Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo - Brazil by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
the moment before leaving by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
&quot;Minots&quot; playing in Marseille! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
on the way to the grocery by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cape Verde*
cabo_santa_maria_1357 by Mario Aquaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Logroño, Spain*
Logroño La Rioja 05 by Jaime Tello García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taunton, U.K.*
The County Ground, Taunton, Somerset, England, UK (B&amp;W) by J H B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zadar, Croatia*
Love couple in Venice by Andreas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sports Car on Valletta Side Street by Darren Schofield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marburg, Germany*
Marburg by Coyote4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oxford, U.K.*
The Stride by Reckless Times, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Skater by Christiane Birr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Addis Ababa, Ethiopia*
Holy Trinity Cathedral, Addis Ababa by Abdallah Mansour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Street photo by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Nicaragua*
APS Nicaragua by craig Cloutier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
old&amp;new by Graz Nograz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Sasebo Transit by *Tim Grey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
Terrasse by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Duluth (Minnesota), U.S.A.*
South Breakwater Outer Light by Paul Sager, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
A wheel man in Nanjing by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
Kiew by Marco Fieber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
⬅ - - - - ➡ by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tübingen, Germany*
Bad (Leica M6) by Stefan Kamert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kosice, Slovakia*
Chess by Lukas Tasik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bologna, Italy*
Pole Position - Bolonia by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam centraal by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Spill out all your charms DSC_4032 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
De compras by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver BC by Arek Eych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Taking a Taxi by Mario Aprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Eléctrico 12, Lisbon by Stephan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reggio Emilia. Italy*
Italy, Reggio Emilia, Mediopadana Station by Nicolò Cocchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
_DSF1463 by jose luis asensio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Place Massena by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eivissa, Spain*
How I see it... by someofmypics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eivissa, Spain*
Rings by John Beeching, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Time square, NY by Khalid&#x27;s lens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Faro, Portugal*
Prenez place! by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Happy birthday, John! by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Ukraine BeautiesJune 11, 2018.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
City Yeti... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
The big zero by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Miraflores Bay, Lima - Peru (B&amp;W) by Ayarphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel, Mittlere Rheinbrücke, 2014 by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
When there are things that dont go according to plan...London will cope! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
&quot;Happy hour&quot; by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Porsche 997 GT3 RS by EB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Northern Quarter #114 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Gaypride Reykjavik by Jorunn Sjofn Gudlaugsdottir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Boats by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Urban anonymity by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Lockdown 20202 - China Town San Francisco, Ca. by Pu Kengkeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
April 15, 2020 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6307 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Yellow by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2020 Black Lives Matter March and Rally by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Red in front / Rojo al frente / Vermell al davant by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
7 by edoardo mirabella roberti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Along the building reflection by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Backless_Dress-Black_Dress-Chanel_Shoes-Paris-PFW-Paris_Fashion_Week_Fall_2016-5 by Monja Wormser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Baker Street by Geoff France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Masks Venice black and white by David Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels yellow taxi by Out Box Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sur les rails à Dubaî by Paul PORRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapote by night, Singapore*
Singapore, The Fullerton Hotel, 2017 by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília, DF by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_01174 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (330) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gone shopping.. by leif eurenius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Traffic as usual on Gran Via by Kirsi Lindh-Mansikka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Goold Street by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Prada Casadet by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Overview of Rio De Janeiro by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron by Alexander Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Mann by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shoot The City by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002280 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest City Night by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Royal Street by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
(7/8) Life by Sarah Loemba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
3人篮球赛嘉年华2 by lansonchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

Gothenburg trip - Linnéterrassen by Magnus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik by TheMosersUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marius:&quot;we lost the propeller&quot; by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
gib gummi by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Urumqi, China*
Urumqi-64 by Antonio Zarli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Parnu, Estonia*
Estonia. Pärnu. Rüütli (Knight) Street. Эстония. Пярну. Ул. Рютли (Рыцарская). by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Chatuchak Weekend Market by oxo oxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Piquete feminista 8 Marzo by Tini Muñoz Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Savannah (Georgia), U.S.A.*
Bridges and Warehouses by Tim Conway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Fly away by Andrew Wragg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boise (Idaho), U.S.A.*
Boise Idaho alley street art by Jonni Armani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Varaždin, Croatia*
IMG_2412 by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeuwarden, Holland*
Station mono by Chris In memoriam Chris Wielenga †, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
&quot;Some people feel the rain. Others just get wet&quot; by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Climate walk in Grenoble - France - by nicolas baudier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
L1002287.jpg by Aliwton Carvalho Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Lonely by Frédéric Cottens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colomnia*
Santos Sepulcros by erre erre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Albania*
Albania (17 of 32) by Jared Woods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AUGUST 2016 NM1_0094_013794-1-222 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Arno River Reflection by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pleven, Bulgaria*
IMG_0306 by OGNIAN SETCHANOV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Hannover Main Station by Sven Storbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Willemsbrug by Alain Camonier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
untitled by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
200510 Tmax100 C220 12 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Última Mirada by Natán Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Museum by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Nanzenji Temple, Kyoto, 2013 by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Portugal, Lisbonne by Anne Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Rotterdam, Holland*
Black, white and blue by Nicci1983, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*
Banff Ave by Matthew Quirk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
in to the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
101 beneath the Sudden Fog by Hapo Leaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perpignan, France*
Kiss by Johan Massot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
L1000624 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
USA - Canada 15-09-2016 (20) by Armin Rodler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sibiu, Romania*
(Feeding the) Pigeons by DomiKetu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
A beauty... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lhasa (Tibet), China*
Monks at the Jokhang temple by Richard IJzermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Asian Monstropolis by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
boys will be boys by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Auckland city life by Chris Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Reflaction by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Northern Quarter 235 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
Lány by Missing Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Between Showers by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amstetrdam, Holland*
Enjoying a few Amstels by Johnny Armaos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - III by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
we are family by Rainer D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Montmartre by Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Invaders in the city by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow, 2020 by Grigorii Krusanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Escalating I by Paal Lunde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6034 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Beach at quarantine by Lucas Damo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Péniche sur la Seine by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia-171 by luca banchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC01909 by Hans Oostende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Place by Bernardo Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
This is Bangkok by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_0593D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
April 26, 2020 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Port by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
f0499986 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Looking across Sydney’s Farm Cove to the city, with the glow of the setting moon behind the towers. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Nuruosmaniye Mosque in Istanbul, Turkey by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2695_F by Eduardo Breviglieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue de Rivoli - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Filippo Vittori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice canal in B&amp;W by Babak Farshchian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
_MG_4380 B&amp;W 17 JAN 2018 by Pavel Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_3142 by Marcel Moris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Feneketlen Lake 05 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Cidade by caco.carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
ГАЗ М-20 &quot;Победа&quot; на ночной улице by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City Hall Boat Frame by DA Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_5943 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Am Checkpoint Charlie by martinvonberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Pandemics - Chicago Series - 23 of 32 by Drake Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Fresh Working by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_zorki_4_002_07 by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Rambla del Mar, Barcelona (Spain) by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amalfi, Italy*

Amalfi by jean-marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Rosário - Argentina by Fagner Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
_MG_9175 BNW1 by Willper Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antalya, Turkey*
Firedancer by ErdenizS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
DSC04342 by Monsieur Charles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
my pretty pretty petticoat by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
People in harmony ... by Klaus Wessel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Asti, Italy*
Asti by Night by Daniele Florio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Killarney, Ireland*
Ross castle by Dylan Debbi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarau, Switzerland*
Umbrella Lady by Markus Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Madagascar*
Pirogue à Diego Suarez by Frédéric Appell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eindhoven, Holland*
IMG_4442 by Bregje Notenboom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montbéliard, France*
Péniche - Port de Montbéliard by Antoine Desloges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Autopista en rojo (II) by Álvaro Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Nice wheels bitch! by The Naked Ape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Valosta varjoon by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, italy*
Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Island by Carlos Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
flatiron by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Funny girls | Extended cut ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
cycliste by AntHropoGeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Suitcase by Mehrdad Golagha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_3149 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Tunel by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Au coin d&#x27;une rue lyonnaise by Pauline Thiébaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Press and the City by Kostis Tatakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong at night by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
big city life by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
05082017-_MG_1019 by Pedro Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
YSH_8537 by HIRO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Untitled by film prince, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw, Poland by Katarzyna Najderek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
From The Peaks by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Art Street by Walid Bedj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1080799a by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg Shopping by Bill W., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2018 - 09 - 26 - Chicago Tribune Downtown by Jeff Julian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
20160527-L1060262-Bearbeitet.jpg by Torsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Grey Dubai - View from its driveless metro by Sightsouls | Yuri Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Photo session by Aurélien B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Lunch Break, Paris by Rod Norris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (569) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Días de lluvia by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Antipostcards. Demolition man by eric shur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
More heads are better than one by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
April 21, 2020 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Skyline by Taylor Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Untitled by Jonan G.E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSF4685 by Michael Hultström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Die Fenster von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6025 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turn on the lights by mmm photo studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Love Park - Philadelphia by Echo • Photo • A/V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
L1005210 Barcelona confinada by Josep Tomàs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano - Duomo by Philippe Chavanel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
la plage by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The Lockdown Diaries: Serpentine Swans by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
2019 Venezia by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA JAN 2020 by Gonzalo Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Un matin aux puces by Patrick Demolder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
athens by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa - juillet 2015-11.jpg by Phi Lippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drf0608 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Street musicians by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleston (South Carolina), U.S.A.*
Black Tap Coffee by Gena Steel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Untitled by Nicolas NS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Yesss! I&#x27; am first! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Traffic light stop by Andreas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Toronto, Canada*
Gabi Toloi by Jenniré Narváez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
P9140226-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Altkirch, France*
aston martin v8 vantage by Julien Jelsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
National Theatre by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bariloche, Argentina*
Tamiresinha by André Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
👉 Bicycle repairs only in absolute exceptional cases..! 😌 ©twe2012☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alesund, Norway*
Ålesund - Norway by David Coultham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
El baile de Badra... by Oscar Gomez Luengo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv - The Art Of Graffiti by Ori Liber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
BOAT HOUSE BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Scottsdale (Arizona), U.S.A.*
_DSC4831 by Timothy Costello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
florcity by Bernardo Morais, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chennai, India*
Colors bring emotion by Mohamed Raffi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Szeged, Hungary*
hot-air balloon fire by Márta Czuczi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antalya, Turkey*
The Boy by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montbéliard, France*
&gt;|&lt; by Gonzalo Hernández Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ushuaia, Argentina*
Canal de Beagle P&amp;B by Ma Giacomet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Unstoppable by mr.reverend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Privat by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge in BW I by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne city by night by Fabien C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
The young by H.Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
the crossing by Ying Yen Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Bohemian Sunset (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
Day 4 --- &quot;Ready&quot; by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_SG_2012_09_0003_IMG_8013__ by _SG_https://www.flickr.com/photos/goerner/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
French Quarter by hokie311, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Click by Marcelo Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Scooters in Seville by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
In the Tram by Капитан Америка, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Pigeons by Kwyjibo Van De Kamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 18 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Les loges by Walter REY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0929aα by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
The Streets, Macau by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
31 &quot;Hong Kong Tramways&quot; - Bvlgari by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Mind the gap by judi may, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Jail Break by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Un peu de couleur sous ce ciel pluvieux by Clic Clac 2956, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Doris Šebestová, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Anfang &amp; Ende by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Arch by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
how do i look? by Pascal Böhme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
FROM THE OTHER LIGHT by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
lunch time by Álvaro Galindo Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - II by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Quai de Seine by geolabidouille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Juliette by Antoine Cassane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 37 à Paris-27 juillet 2019 (148) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Neither here nor there by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18dra0381 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows Cycling by Joe Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Old Town by Quintin D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle Arenal de Madrid by manuel m. v., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Church of Our Lady before Týn by Decaseconds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens GR 06/2020 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Battery Park by Diego Burrieza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Betty by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Jorge Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Historic Tram &quot;Linha 28&quot;, Lisboa / Portugal by Markus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Yellow balloons by Erik vd Linden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
My Neighborhood in Guangzhou by Thomas Addy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Het Steen in B&amp;W by Nontas Rontogiannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel, Switzerland by Firewalker11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Cabs by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
2019Misc-Sept20-2375 by hermitsmoores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Travelling by roger_popa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Radiceva Street, 2006. by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
DSC06779_2 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Poppy Black &amp; White by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J8720 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
DSC_2061 by marcin szymanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
_D7K9378-Edit.jpg by Fuad Babayev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London phone booths by Robb Repp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
2010 08 Geneva Center 170 BW by vinylmeister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1060418 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Reflections in Motion by indicpeace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
München 06 klein (1 von 1) by Thomas Weiler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Whites in the dark by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
story bridge brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne 01 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Portrait by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Night - Film Graflex by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Taking a Taxi by Mario Aprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisboa - Rua de Santiago by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
pedestrian safety by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge - NYC by Michael Carver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Portrait - Anh - 020 by DavidDreuxPhotocrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
IMG_1445 by Vlad Kostiuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City blues by Josh Thipparat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Spain - Malaga - Mijas - Bullring by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Life on the Urban Island by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Coming from the market by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Follow the light, the light will follow you... by Akil•PoéticoLab•I, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
blue moods by Walter REY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
The other side... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague. Feb 2020 by Nicolas Winspeare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Erechtheion, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Spongebob Banner by neilsonabeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London March 28 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
img17 by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Raffles Place MRT by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Vista di Beirut by Guido Grassadonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drh0964 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows Cycling by Joe Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Sweden by leif eurenius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
UWC-2018-07-17-004-LrPsVpNx by Theo van Alphen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6513 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Atravesar un puente - Cross a bridge (Booklyn Bridge) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_MG_3025 by laure rousville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Blackfriars Bridge by Neil Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by albasana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valleta, Malta by Silvia Villaverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belguim*
Empty Roads at midday in the European Quarter of Brussels by Manuel Gomera Deaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
hun.budapest.042019-5113_f-2 by I T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore Night B&amp;W by David Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Washi A031.jpg by Iain Compton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drf0815 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
May 13, 2020 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Analog: Stockholm City, SwedenKlara Västra Kyrkogata by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00506 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
historical peninsula by Ezgi Işık, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Futebol de praia - Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by yannis marigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Empire State Building by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
She&#x27;s A Rebel by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Day A Picture A Story by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
AI1A4338 by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## jpcomputer

awesome photos!


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DSC_3659 by Alla Bulgakova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street Blues by Bernardo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan by Tucpasquic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Veteranos by Oscar Moral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...a quite moment... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Real Life Scrabble by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mann auf Treppe by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City 2019 by Youchun Yao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City seen from the Tate Modern. by choyfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by heinrichj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA JAN 2020 by Gonzalo Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Girls and dog by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
City of Montreal by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Taxi by The Development, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Lamborghini Diabolo VT by T-low Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF5588 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Street market by ikustea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
inked by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Modern Kind of Pretentious by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla, Andalus by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 56 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
MON CIEL A LYON.................. by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Easter epitaph by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Balloons | Bogotá | Colombia by Gilberto Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
Disappeared Platform 台鐵高架化-7 by Enix Xie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
... by Leonid Zvegintsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1522-9 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit in Black &amp; White by VasenkaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
P1000660 by Daniel P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Street Bus by Mattia Longo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Without hands by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Commerce by Land and Sea by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Traffic light in Monochrome by Tigerhase., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1090019 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hague, Holland*
People in the street by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
River by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Walkway. by Haziq Redzuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
StayHome - Iorestoacasa - il mondo sospeso by Rosalba Romana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les promenades by B. COTTENCEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Off to the gig by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Steven Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC7484 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2 in Arlanda by Andrew.King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga em preto-e-branco by Luiz Filipe Varella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Jernbanetorget, Oslo 2019-04-04 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7242 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Beach at quarantine by Lucas Damo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Betty by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Descent Into Madness by Jamie Thistlethwaite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Fête de la Musique ¬ 3420 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Szücs Balázs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore, Little India, 2017 by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Life in Lebanon as tensions increase by Karl Badohal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drj0381 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm, Sweden by Michael Wifall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
_MG_8869 by hugo torio sevillano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Saturday in Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Paolo B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Old Rio-3 by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
- Parliament of Budapest - by Ferruccio Cimino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Old Lady Under The Sun by Luis Teoh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
25032020-_MG_3718 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drh0565 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cruce by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
a short story about the royal drummers by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1908_006 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney - Runs by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la vella, Andorra*
STOPLAB a Andorra la Vella.06-05-2020 by Govern d&#x27;Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mann mit Wagen by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Vita. by rockerlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Sacre-Coeur by Vaughn Braithwaite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia coronavirus by davide graceffa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
#5525 Budapest by Robert Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Thuile, Italy*
La Thuile EWS_2016-082 by lathuilemtb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
pont-rotonda-N&amp;B by Josep MARTIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
And I bought you this. by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belem, Brazil*
Street Photography. Fotografia de Rua. Foto: Luxã Nautilho, Belém, 26.05.2015 by Photographer Luxã Nautilho. Artistic profile Artist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Chess by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Swanston st flash by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cerro Manquehue 100 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver BC by Arek Halusko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2020032 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon cable car by Dani Draft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Waiting to cross the road! by Nico Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Halte Senayan Jakarta by Arnaldo Pellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
IMG_8989 by NadineLange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
A woman by Ana Prodanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
AR302821 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Angels of Chao Phraya River by Paul Yan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Untitled by Alejandro Ruiz Fernández de Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Street Moments. by Denis Ortis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
National Opera by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Tanaz by A A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
MON CIEL A LYON.................. by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷Greek summer 2020 by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Garden Hill, Hong Kong by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heathrow airport (London), U.K.*
Airbus A330 Turkish Airlines Pamukkale TC-JOA by Pasajeros en Tránsito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Concrete Cages by Michael Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1070674 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1080939a by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dinant, Belgium*
Dinant - Altes Schwimmbad by Sascha Faber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago bridges at night B&amp;W by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Al Asmakh Tower #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@tcharafphoto Like ❤ Comment 👇 Tag 👬 TAG YOUR Awesome Photos 👉 #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Jimmy FANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
mi perro, mi familia by christian oneto gaona para el documento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Seeking shade! by steve gombocz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Atravesar un puente - Cross a bridge (Booklyn Bridge) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Surfers in silver by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Geometry by Kim Ohara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_0955D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
walking through streets of Mexico City by Andrea Palomero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Quiet street outside downtown Montreal by Greg.Dwulit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A Summer job by Christoffer Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
A woman and her dog, Arundel, UK by sirthrostur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rain march by BABAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
2012.03.10 El chico de la sudadera roja by David Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Cordusio, Milano by Niek Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Sacre-Coeur by Vaughn Braithwaite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Somerset House by Julia Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Reflection by daniel ghetu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
\\\ by Leonid Zvegintsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Black Lives Matter by Alan Wainwright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
story bridge brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne city by night by Fabien C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Granville Street Bridge by Andrew Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Mid Summer by yasu(comme ci, comme ca.), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Oxford Street (Shanghai) by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yello Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Flamenco by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
T1 Line... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
LYON CAPITALE DES GAULES....... by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Untitled by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiew by Marco Fieber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Visiting Hong Kong Gotham City by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
&#x27;Believe It or Not&#x27; it&#x27;s crowded London! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Carried by Nick K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
...two.get.her by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hallgrimskirkja by lilyshot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Ras al Khor Wildlife Sanctuary by Christian Anschütz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Nagy László, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Canaima National Park, Venezuela*

Salto Angel, Venezuela by DayTrippers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Angel Waterfall, Venezuela*


_IGP7638 by pouyan Safavi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*

_IGP8081 by pouyan Safavi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Avignon, France*


_PS127862 by pouyan Safavi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lausanne - Switzerland*

Lausanne 2020 by Simon Fabel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Osaka, Japan*


曽根崎 by mono chrome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Istanbul *

Κωνσταντινούπολη - Βόσπορος-Bosporus by Kostas Morphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Osaka, Japan*

梅田 by mono chrome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*

Lumières du pont by bruno campion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bradford, UK*

Market Street Bradford by Mark &amp; Deborah Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Placas, Brazil*

Rodovia Trasamazônica by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*St Blasien, Germany*


Dom St.Blasien by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cuzco, Peru*

Peru photograph bw (19) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Buenos Aires*


RR • by Luna Cabré Roig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marau, Brazil*

accompliceʟᴏᴠᴇ by *мinυtiαe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tradeston, UK*

Driver by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

umbrella_top by thomas schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*

The light at the end of the tunnel is a train by Kore Heerema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Savalla, Spain*

SAVALLÁ by Miquel Fabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

_DSC1216 Oeuvre de Xavier Boggio by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome back, Jose


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Pause. by Presence Inc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Long approach by Simon Varwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Umbrellas by Axl Vizcaino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm | Vasabron by Fredrik Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Where Is The Love by Wim Kantona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Riding upstairs in an old tram by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Río de Janeiro by Leonardo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City. by Alex Eveleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
yellow_vest_gilets_jaunes_acte 66_O_Roberjot_Paris_15_fevrier_2020 (062) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The view from the Shard, London by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venedig schwarz-weiß / Venezia bianca-nero / Venice black-white by Ilona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Tram 81 by Christian Zienkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night / Ночной Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marseille*

postcards-from-Marseille-#4 by Katerina Athanasaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Versilia, Italy*

TODAY....FISH? by Roberto Sivieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Harlech , UK*

Monochrome, Unesco World Heritage Site, Medieval Architecture, Harlech Castle, Harlech, Denbighshire, Wales. by David Millican (No Photoshopping), on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Flintshire, UK*

Monochrome, Wall Sculptures, Mold, Flintshire, Wales. by David Millican (No Photoshopping), on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Untitled by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Concarneau, France*

Ville close de Concarneau by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bilbao, Spain*

Concert cue, Palacio Euskalduna, Bilbao by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Valley of the King, Egypt*

Monochrome, Unesco World Heritage Site, Tomb Entrance &amp; Mountain Landscape, Valley Of The Kings, Arab Republic Of Egypt. by David Millican (No Photoshopping), on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Germany*

Die Drei Scheunen/ three barns by Heinz Bunse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Tenerife, Spain*

Tenerife by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bourges, France*

Bourges by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Geneva*

Wandering the immeasurable by Maxime Creative, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

&quot; Sweet Comic Valentine ... Now don&#x27;t you change your hair for me ... Not if you care for me &quot; by Guy Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Maine, US*

Penobscot Narrows by Tom Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Luang Prabang, Laos*

fishing on the mekong by Jeff Ervin (文杰夫), on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Memphis, US*

abridged by Jeff Ervin (文杰夫), on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Morocco *

LONELINESS....... by Irene ♥´¨&#x60;♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Barcelona, Spain*

Loneliness by Sergi Escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

FALLEN ANGEL by Francisco Hernández Villalba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Nantes, France*

Sunbeam by Camille Montrose Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bauru, Brazil*

Storm... by Enio Godoy - www.picturecumlux.com.br, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, SP, Brasil. 2018 (fotografia analógica - Nikon F401S, Ilford Pan 400 @ 800). by Paulisson Miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The night of Shanghai. Long exposure by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Across the Island by Biswarup Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Monochrome, Architecture, The Hermitage Museum, Saint Petersburg, Russian Federation. by David Millican (No Photoshopping), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Monochrome Downtown: San Francisco by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
-f o r e s t- ( Explored 02.08/2020) by Listenwave Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
espresso doble by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by micanki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Fly Over a City(飞过城市上空) by Ray Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Westhafen Berlin - Moabit by Neuköllner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Washington &amp; Wells Brown Line Chicago by ER Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona piazza Di spagna by spiros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
A cool black and white shot of a downtown Milan evening by Ricky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
yellow_vest_gilets_jaunes_acte 66_O_Roberjot_Paris_15_fevrier_2020 (067) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Island by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Campo Santa Maria Nova by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Osaka*

DSC07284B street by soyokaze ojisan (そよ風）, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*

Untitled by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

The Geometry of Closed Windows 2020 by Natalia Medd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Shadow play by Helena Bezecna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

En Busca del Nido... by Máximo Sanguinetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Francisco*

Golden Gate in Black and White by Will Kimeria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

Moonlight Sonata by Thomas Stitch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Early morning at the Granite Track by Trace O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Tanzania*

The Tarangire Tower by Elie Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

Stay True to Yourself by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Philippines*

Chocolate Ice Cream Cone Kids by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

Black Phoebe by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

20-303 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

° ° ° sparkling ° ° ° by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Hallstatt - Austria*

...view of Hallstatt at the lake by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Vienna *


...look here by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Untitled by sarmistha bera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lismore - Australia*

Rain Witches by R J Poole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

The pier the waves and a gull in flight by Sue Lockhart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

Daffodil - colour spot by Andy Sheahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zanzibar, Tanzania*
The Dhows of Zanzibar by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bank Street TD Rider by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Spokane (Washington), U.S.A.*
Manito Park, Spokane by Casey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
_1020440 by Edmund Rhind-Tutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
Timisoara by Andrei Laki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chongqing, China*
chongqing urban by kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Contrast by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag Building B&amp;W by Sam Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kairouan, Tunisia*
La mosquée Koutoubia by Jean-Christophe ROBIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Koper, Slovenia*
Slovenia Koper by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
Al-husseini by Yazan_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Thou Must Goeth To Paris by William Rieselbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Voyage en Italie 2018 1030 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nurnberg, Germany*
Nürnberg, 2015 by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Danang, Vietnam*
Burnt. by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rouen, France*
Rouen by adrien catel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Fire Sky by Must Love Cameras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Solothurn, Switzerland*
curious by Lorenz Thierstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bovec, Slovenia*
Ladra Morning Fog by Carlo Pedersoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève (7) by Jean-Charles Hassen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
Torre Iberdrola Bilbao by Roberto Barco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monschau, Germany*
Monschau/Hocheifel by kgebinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
Palio by vito nobile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hungarian Parliament by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Multitasken. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Australia Huawei P9 phone. by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
One Second by R J Poole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Escalas by Jean Batista Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Maximizer by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
BULLET TRAIN PASSING by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbonne, place du quartier de Rossio by Divay Julien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi mihn city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
最近添加-4 by 辉龙 季, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
The Queue (Explored) by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Speeding cars by Kristin Mockenhaupt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Playing guitar by Del Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
blind curve by Christine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Estonia*
non by Raimo Papper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
centre historique Séville C (9) by Philippe Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb (90) by Francisco Relova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
DSC06779_2 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
CaffeTime... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Red poppies by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Étoile clock tower by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
i was shooting the escalator , they stop &amp; kiss in front of me like a show . by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Underground I by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dallas (Texas), U.S.A.*
Dallas by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
20160603-IMG_3739.jpg by roberto_m_1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
San Isidro at night by Alexander Chiu Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
le mie ricchezze #2 by Davide Lonigro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
To the center of the city where all roads meet, waiting for you. by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2019 Chicago 004 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Al Asmakh Tower #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@tcharafphoto Like ❤ Comment 👇 Tag 👬 TAG YOUR Awesome Photos 👉 #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris selfie II by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les Quais sont aux Pigeons by Katell Ar Gow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris La Defense by fish.eye65, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Untitled by sarmistha bera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Krakow - Poland*

Light and Shadow by Rainer Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&#x27;La mordeuse&#x27;, Bruxelles by rei_urusei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Meganebashi by Aaron Herron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cameroon*
IMG_3967_web by Nicky Rakoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Het Steen in B&amp;W by Nontas Rontogiannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gladbach, Germany*
2016-07-M Monochrom-L1012130 by Rainer Rauen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Concepcion, Chile*
Carnaval gitano by Juan Javier García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
walking down the street by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Welcome 2016 by Sven Hilscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Girona, Spain*
The artist by Clément LUCAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Ul. Starowiślna , Kraków , b&amp;w blue by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Dunkin Kiss by Seb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
L1002378.jpg by Aliwton Carvalho Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Malo, France*
Saint Malò boats by Antonio Filippi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
red boot by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Nap Time... by Jonatan Barcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Pure art by Nikola Miljevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Male, Maldives*
Untitled by Dying Regime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Haigerloch, Germany*
Black men coming (Leica M6) by Stefan Kamert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
black &amp; white &amp; orange... by Paco Espinoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Shopping in Florence by Rennett Stowe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
on stage by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Star Trekkin&#x27; by [●] wim goedhart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane grandeur by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Black Webb by Luka Skracic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Center Station by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hiroshima, Japan*
HDR Hiroshima City by Freedom II Andres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by Paolo Piaggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana Classic Cars by Karma 52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Lonely bicycle by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Breakfast Is Served by Philip Genochio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Wufenpu II by conan liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Traffic by Vincent C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
MONO2771 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
peñiscola black &amp; white by david barbeito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Welcome to Miami by Dani El H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
take_1 by Petar Ribarić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Yellow Taxi by Tolga ŞEVİK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
20150101-P1010118 by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Plaka, Athens by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Sheung Wan, Hong Kong, China by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
MONO0278 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London calling by Henrik Grankvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn city tour by Arnu006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Shooting with Samantha! by Chris Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Bloody Mary by Maximilian Kern, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1090118 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Photo by Glasseeyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago at Night by Jeff Warta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Black and white museum by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_8736 by hajri mahdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marché Mouffetard - Le rouge est mis by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Corona walks 20/... by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Peñalba, Spain*

Santiago de Peñalba by _efe jota_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*

Camino a casa by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Adelaide - Australia*

Inside a cheese grader by Marius Drienik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cape Buffalo - South Africa*

Cape Buffalo by Ben Locke., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Black Diamond, AL - Canada*

Black Diamond, Alberta by paolobarzman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lelystad - Netherlands*

The squatting man. El hombre que agazapando. by Rein Reijseger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Mohonk Mountain, NY - US*

Mohonk Mountain House by David Oakill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amboise - France*

Château d&#x27;Amboise by Didier Le Cunff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Winemucca, NV - US*

North of Winemucca by Jeff Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Niagara Falls*

Niagara Falls by Suga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

Badlands, UT - USA

Lines by Chen Su, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Phuong Minh An - Vietnam*

Pont pagode japonais vieux de 400 ans by Bernard ONDRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Camargue - France*

camargues étang ciel nuageux bw- by Didier Delouvrier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Curlew In The Moorland Mist by Gordon Speirs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Arashiyama - Japan*

Kyoto Street by Andrew Allan Jpn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in France*

Pas quel Conques !!!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Toronto*

Kusama&#x27;s Shiny Balls in Toronto. by Geoffrey Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

20200803-IMG_4366 by dancehallwraith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Midtby - Denmark*

Horses by Felix Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Adelaide - Australia*

Evening fog by Mariusz S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Derbyshyre - UK*

Misty Prayers by SilverGinger - B&amp;W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

Somewhere in Germany

Passing monuments by CKMS Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Germany*

Zeche Zollern by CKMS Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Merida, Venezuela*

Perfil by nelson castro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Novoslobodskaya subway station, Moscow by ru13r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Iván Rubín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta del Sol. Madrid by Raul Valdizan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
The ancient Greek architecture by Hans Dirix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
FlaTiroN - NYC by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A Bicyclette by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
The Water Shall Rise Again, Venice, Italy, 2017 by Ira Serkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Triq San Bastjan by jan.ludorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A man walks with his partner by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A,E.*
View to Burj Khalifa, Dubai, UAE by Lillian Krona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Dimitris Bousoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Zeeland - Netherlands*

Collecting mussels (explored) by Jean-Marie Will, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Zeeland - Netherlands*

&quot;Closing of the Bridge&quot; (explored) by Jean-Marie Will, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

_DSC6182-3 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Austria*

visionary appearence by Heinz Kren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Untitled by Laurence Bouchard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Brooksbottom - UK*

270214 Early morning runpast in a downpour at Brooksbottom by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Moscow*

Moscow metro 2018-06-19 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Fatima Kapelle, Saulgrub by Richard Bernt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

lame di luce flickr by Mirko Papini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Pointe du Raz - France*

201604 DSC_6093.jpg by Jerome COLOMBO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Odunpazarı / Eskişehir by olym., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

Aveiro - Portugal

La boulangère by isabelle 31, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

DSC3463 by Desperate John, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Gourdon - France*

village de GOURDON by didier.camus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Io resto a casa by Olivier Jules, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in California, US*

Engulfed by Michael Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Camogli - Italy*

Looking Camogli by Enrico Cusinatti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Wedau - Germany*

Communion with nature~ by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Untitled by David Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Trees in the fog by Fil Pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Balearic Island - Spain*

_DSC7897 by ATANASIO DEL BARRIO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paranaciacaba, Brazil*

American Black Vulture by Miguel Melleiro Junior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

DSC_2355 by Hervé ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Untitled by trolas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*

The future is now by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jacksonville (Florida), U.S.A.*
Main Street Bridge by Daniel Wedeking, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
Amman Jordan 2011 by Stefano Bosso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Castle of Turku by Akusti Salonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2020006 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Everyday #Adelaide No. 389 by Michelle Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Surveillance by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Florida, U.S.A.*
Remember When... by Digit_AL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Slovenia*
Lightning Storm, Croatia by Oliver Joe McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aberdeen, Scotland*
Aberdeen Beach by john henderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
都市中的櫻花 by Kuch.K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
- Cubes - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Old Tbilisi | Georgia by Mary Duniants, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stokholm at night by Umakanth Thirugnanam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Roma - 2018 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
young love by mrs_fedorchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge in BW I by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Playing chess at all ages by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Granville Street Bridge by Andrew Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
The journal of the kindergarten, Nagoya, Japan by Job Homeless, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Beijing Lightning 2011, Chaoyang by Nathan Osborn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Vietnam*
Ho Chi Minh City 1000 kms - Đà Nẵng by Gavin White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Street Breakfast by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
A bit of dogs ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
Sunday Walk by Benjamin Stäudinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Run the City by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Generación Móvil by Bart van Hofwegen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Toplana Zagreb by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
LYON CAPITALE DES GAULES....... by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
_DSC1049a by alfplant2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow 🚖 by Basra M. , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Londonism by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
HCHC office Shanghai, Kiangse Road (Jiangxi Middle Road), David House by Charles in Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Frozen City by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O Padre by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
PHL7-E193 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel by mgneb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Walk by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Dog on Piazza San Marco by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black and White of the Al Fahidi Fort, Dubai by chema grenda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A coldday night in Budapest by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alice Springs, Australia*
If you get up early enough. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
The Money. by Snap Off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chongqing, China*
chongqing urban by kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bali, Indonesia*
Wicked Games by Jaflong Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
The Church on the Hill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Biking in Taiwan by D Song, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel, Mittlere Rheinbrücke, 2014 by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Past by Jakub Kowalczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ifrane, Morocco*
IMG_2712 by Anisah Awad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tarifa, Spain*
Tarifa by Catherine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Mongolia*
Opposite Paths (Bulgam Sum, Mongolia. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Life is sometimes grey... by PictureSepp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Bohemian Sunset (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
The streets of... Grenoble #54 by Richard Tostain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - Riddarholmskyrkan by Hannes Flo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava, Slovensko by Henrique Stel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Poster-BP73083bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Waiting for the tram... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street View by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Waiter by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Old Montreal, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City .. The city of lights by Federico Scotto d&#x27;Antuono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Against the Tide by Barry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
La Gran Mansana and Ole! by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Church of Oia! by Fotis Tasoulis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in France*

The path in the forest by pierre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Khe Bao, Vietnam*

Le rocher Mitterrand... by Bernard ONDRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Trifels Castle - Germany*

Trifels Castle / Reichsburg Trifels by Steffen Schobel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in New Zealand*

Foggy Pass by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*

Venecia en blanco y negro XVI by Toni de Ros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Belchite, Spain*

Ruinas de Belchite by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sabucedo, Spain*

To ride on a horse is to fly without wings by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dubai*

The Rocket by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Castro Valente, Spain*

Castro Valente by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lisbon*

Lisboa by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*London*

Red Alert in Haymarket … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Le maître aux tableaux by Arnaud Chatelet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Nuremberg - Germany*

Leuchtfeuer [explored] by j.crasselt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*

View over New York by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*

Many colors on the Blauwbrug. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Fisterra, Spain*

Fisterra by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Salamanca, Spain*

Amanece - Dawn by Héctor Cembe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Munich- Germany*

München 06 klein (1 von 1) by Thomas Weiler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Prague*

The famous bridge in the fog... by Vladimir Zhelikhovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

the look by Greger Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rome*

The light&#x27;s of St. Peter&#x27;s Church by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Reunion Island*

Fury... by Fabien TECHER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in France*

201909 _DSC1635.jpg by Jerome COLOMBO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Singapore*

Vertical Forest by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*

Closing Time by Ursula Müller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rotterdam *

forms and colours by Hans Heigenhauser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
IMG_4262-Bearbeitet by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Sea wolf by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Secretaria de Educacion Publica by maisa_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Robot by Enrique Murciano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Marshall Field&#x27;s Building Chicago by John Dillenbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Torre Eiffel by David Ordóñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Streets of London by Samanta Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venice Italy by MikeD750, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Nuremberg - Germany*

Nürnberg 2019 by Thomas Weiler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Gold Coast- Australia*

IMG_4090 by Morris Zawada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

Tribute to Zacron by Motel George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Phattalung - Thailand*

Giant fishing traps of Pakpra by Stan Smucker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*

venice viewed from the top of san giorgio maggiore by bobinskiii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bangkok*

The building by Kostas GR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in California - US*

Ghost beach by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Varanasi - India*

The light by GianStefano Fontana Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

The guardian by Mohamed Safwat Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Shanghai *

Buddhist Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Antwerp, Belgium*

Antwerp City by Davy Van Loon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Baku*

Dame Zaha Hadid by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Cape Leeuwin, Australia*

Cape Leeuwin Lighthouse, West Australia by Mark Huartson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*New York*

pont RI nb by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Washington state, US*

String of Balloons by Erik Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Look at me by Antoahanya AMD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

On the Deck by linda.addis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Paris*

Au milieu de l&#x27;avenue ! by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

Pink tongue by Janet Benoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Xurxo - Spain*

Codeseda by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Clifftop Red by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Ross Tier, Australia*

Jacob&#x27;s Ladder by Luminosity 7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Marseille*

révolte ! by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista by Kyller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
X-T2 2020-07-26 547 by Yaroslav Golubev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Franscisco by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Robin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
METROBUS by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_1107 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Alex King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
&quot;Barcelona... 40&quot; by TBWLC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Unease, rain, and some art by lucamorgese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Miami mood by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
201905 _DSC0955-2.jpg by Jerome COLOMBO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2514 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Beach near Burj al Arab Dubai by Hanneke de Wijs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at Night by jordan1224, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Bags by Nigel Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Street people by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Regina, Canada*
2523-33 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Breda, Holland*
La sortie du cadre by mlig 212, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
One night in Beijing... in Chongqing by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Night Cityscape (Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Antoine Thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Revel by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by An Dirella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Strangers Posing by indicpeace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Salvador, El Salvador*
Fotografìa callejera/Street photography by arturotreminio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tampere, Finland*
Finland, August 2017 by Johannes Joenperä, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
GEPIDA Dresden ist Bunt by Frank Günther, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Inside / Outside by Rick Del Carmen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
pizza queen by szamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève intemporelle by laurenceperrinjaquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Rain by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
St Marks Church - 2 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 88 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_006 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0929aα by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Piquete feminista 8 Marzo by Tini Muñoz Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Somewhere in Lima #0014 by Reinhard Kirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
londra 2019132 by Marco Manganelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The shining cityscape... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Transamerica Tower, Financial District, San Francisco by Patrick O&#x27;Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Rhinos at Zoo Zürich by Simon Walser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Rhonwen Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (1165) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
4Q0A2375 by Jon Mould, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by J. B. 2017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8983 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Burj Khalifa starkly. by Paul Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Batman by Ramon InMar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Musica in Galleria by ivana giovanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
#bnw #Paris #street by Oli Euryale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Vigili del Fuoco Venezia by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Crossing by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A night in the City by Attila Marosi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fremont (California), U.S.A.*
The Good People of the World by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
I&#x27;m Black, I Matter, Period. by Alan Wainwright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Mid Summer by yasu(comme ci, comme ca.), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Waterfront by Oculus animi index, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Desfile (Parade) Eagle School 1 by Alfredo Vera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
The City by Phyllo Kuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille - Le MUCEM et Forts St JEan by #PhilippeCPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
smoke for relaxation by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Mauritius*
Old building - Mauritius by FONTAINE VERONIQUE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rouen, France*
“Alive or dead, the truth won&#x27;t rest. Rise up while you can.” by Gilles Lemonpeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
200510 Tmax100 C220 12 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Cerro Manquehue 9 by Carlos Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver, Canada by Uwe Printz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Neon City by Kristen Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Queue for the tram, Lisbon by Phil Roper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Ascensor da Glória by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Guangzhou-22 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
2015.10.05. Salzburg by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
109th street by George Stastny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Untitled*

My old green favorite hat by susacu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Funny girls | Extended cut ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Netherlands*

Exploring Mauritshuis in Den Haag by Tomasz Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Busses makes the world colourful by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
Untitled by yanfuano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sebourg, France*

2019 08 29_3426_ Eglise Saint-Druon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Arras, France*

2020 02 12_4070_Ruines de l&#x27;abbaye du Mont-Saint-Eloi by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
AR201144 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

take me home by Paul Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Springfield, IL -US*

South West Lightning by Michael Ley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Sydney*

Foggy morning, Sydney by Mark C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*San Francisco - US*

Alcatraz Island, San Francisco by Mark C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Austria*

Big Bubble by Heinz Kren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Budapest*

Dr. Tóth-Piusz István - Reggeli didergős (2019-10-06) by fotovilag hu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150613_222D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid&#x27;s Times Square by Andrey Isakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Acropolis by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
January Jaunt by Roman K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eglise Saint-Etienne du Mont by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
AH2B8433 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Tram 81 by Christian Zienkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017.09.27. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Caribbean At Keppel Bay by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
1 by Anastasia Keltea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
The way by Sergey Gladkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm / Sweden by Staffan Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photography, Madrid, 2020 by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Two minutes in Oslo by Eivind Oskarson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
505 Dundas by JHD Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 34 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Colonnade by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Alan Saturnus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&#x27;La mordeuse&#x27;, Bruxelles by rei_urusei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Color in a gray world. by Michael Streat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Denver, U.S.A.*
bw1 by neonquark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KL by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi - Georgia by Zülkif Altın, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
opera house by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Jumping shadow by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Contrast by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orebro, Sweden*
Örebro, Storgatan 2015-05-06 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Steinkjer, Norway*
steinkjer by night by Femke Blankers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Boats in a misty night by Hubert Prometeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mekkah, Saudi Arabia*
Mekkah Towers by Mohammed Al Harbi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Biel, Switzerland*
Street life - Chorzów 2019 by Tomek Szczyrba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
Leipzig Windows by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luanda, Angola*
CITY BEHIND OLD BUILDING by K.EDB PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Solomon Islands*
PRO244 - Solomons Island Bridge by John Cholod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSC4223 4 by Daniel Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zenica, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Untitled by Barbora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
crepes by MATHTOUFFE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
2015 - 13 August - THPW - Rooftop Bars in Melbourne by Mark Bayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Crooked Buildings by Shaun Haxton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hiroshima, Japan*
Japan-2b-021-hiroshima - Genbaku-Dome by DavidDreuxPhotocrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Summer 2020 by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
LISBOA 2018 . artexpreso 103 by artexpreso rodriguezudias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Water Bottle by Paul Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Taxi by The Development, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Longing for Yesterday by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Yellow Bollards by John Hackston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
DSC_5460_LR5-2 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Cat peeking out the window by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
streets of zagreb 4985 and 32 oody black white and red by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon / France by Fabien Decombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heraklio (Crete), Greece*
A little bit paranoid by Spyros Papaspyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Couple Kissing, New Orleans, Louisiana (2019 by .boose. - www.boosepics.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Somewhere in Lima #0026 by Reinhard Kirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Towards Fei Ngo Shan (Kowloon Peak) by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Old Market - Khan el-Khalili area by Charles Griffin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 2016 by Dan Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
20190816-DSC_8038-2 by Iqbal Singh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Waiting to the train by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Save Our Lives! by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*View from top of the Säntis - Switzerland*

View from top of the Säntis - Switzerland by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Risin og kellingin by Oddfríður Marni Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Tórshavn by Oddfríður Marni Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Sous le Vent by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Oviedo, Spain*

Basílica de San Juan El Real, Oviedo - Spain by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Chicago*

8 P.M. in Chicago by lgflickr1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Essen, Germany*

Zollverein Essen UNESCO World Heritage by Uli Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Zaragoza, Spain*

Goya by Martin Arcos ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Antwerp , Belgium*

Antwerpen Centraal by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Rome*

ROMA _EUR _ITALY by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore marina bay, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by pwanitphon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
B&amp;W Moscow (9) / Черно-белая Москва (9) by Сергей Г., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid_gran via_heavys__05_08_2020 by maxnemo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Black steel in the hour of chaos. Downtown Sydney and the harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
taller than the other by Demir Ozyurt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tempo da espera by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Love Park, Philadelphia by Robert Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A view over Paris. by Flyingpast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London city photos by stephen bywater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
incomplet by Fab. A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Night Creatures // TMax 400 at EI 1600 • FM3A // Valletta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2018_0901_19003500 by Corentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00022 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sala São Paulo by Anderson Rodrigues da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
200801-112434_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
200724-001 - Hammarby Sjöstad by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by kranz fafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Around egypt #siwa #marsaaalam #dahab #taba #rasshietan #hurghada #gouna #sharmelshiekh #alexandria #luxorandaswan by Moustafa T.abdallah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Dramatic view of Toronto by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Dancer, Mauer Park by Barry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Quieter Times by urbsinhorto1837, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Scream of hell / Crit d’infern / Grito de infierno by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
MILANO CITY by Simone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
yellow_vest_gilets_jaunes_acte 68_O_Roberjot_Paris_29_fevrier_2020 (082) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London - Canary Wharf by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia en blanco y negro XXI by Toni de Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0665 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wilmington (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
PC100027adfstt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Black &amp; White Iron by Alan Wainwright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zhengzhou, China*
20150603-DSCF8628-Edit by Manzur Razzaq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Uzbekistan by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
** by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
The Encounter by EGLondres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
refreshing spot of color by cotrog81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at North Carolina, U.S.A.*
Great Egret Color Pop by Sage Girl Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge fence by xelfdev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
&quot;Mangha&quot; (Amazed) by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi by datucha56, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hague, Holland*
Miniature Netherlands by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Munich, Germany by James Stefanou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Tanaz by A A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Les loges by Walter REY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Santorini Greece by Kevin Kretschmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Joy in June by Ekaterina Ksendzova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The train of thought. by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Black and White view of Uxbridge Tube station and intu Uxbridge shopping centre in Greater London by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
tabletop by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kragujevac, Serbia*
Kragujevac nocu by Slavoljub Radojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
testing is EF16-35F4 &#x27;s f4 sharp or not at corner .... by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mekkah, Saudi Arabia*
Mekkah Towers by Mohammed Al Harbi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
IMG_0412 copy_edited-1 by Chris Silverio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lublin, Poland*
Woman by Damian F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Main square by xytse13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
A Strange Graduation Time 01 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Claudia by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Arch graffiti by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lübeck, Germany*
Red and Green by Claus Von Noorden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago&#x27;s buildings by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSC01805 by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Yellow--vests-acte 28-25 mai-Paris-2019 (208) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Old alley in the COVID-19 time by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Nowy Swiat 4 by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
ГАЗ М-20 &quot;Победа&quot; на ночной улице by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Rituales aztecas en el Zócalo by Nizega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
a short story about the royal drummers by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
12-2-2013 ABSTRACTO DRAMÁTICO P/DEL CALLAO FILTRO POLARIZADOR-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Metro Bikes by Michael Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Beautiful Shooter... by Alfy&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2010.04.23.277 chicago botanic gardens in black and white - colorized by Lynn Zilinsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
yellow_vest_gilets_jaunes_acte 68_O_Roberjot_Paris_29_fevrier_2020 (089) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Mile End Road by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
People in Venice by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saltpans, Malta*
At the saltpans by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2020-08-15_10-59-37_ILCE-6500_DSC01697 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Le petit oiseau va..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia 25 by Laurent Salanderr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Leigh Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Surf Madrid!! by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Kinky Boots on Hay Street by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
ANDORRA by Nine LaMaitre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lançar mundos no mundo by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City. by Alex Eveleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Defense, PARIS by J P | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Baker Street by Geoff France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
resting time by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
#PleaseTalkToMe by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wilmington (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Streets of Wilmington by Eric Adeleye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ribfest June 23 2019 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Alaska, U.S.A.*
A Look Across the Savage River and Mountains Beyond (Black &amp; White, Denali National Park &amp; Preserve) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Rodrigo Paixao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Against the Tide by Barry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Jamaa al-Jdid by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Glenelg Marina by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Atlanta, GA by Garrett Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
L&#x27;intruse by hervé koskas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Always takes me home by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Capitolio by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Flame Towers, Baku, Azerbaijan - 2015 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
-Cold night- by Erik_Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Haifa, Israel*
Wide based bridge by Eli Calacuda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Emmen, Holland*
Glass and lines Emmen by Harm Weitering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
F3180019 by Irakli.Nadirashvili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Rosario by Antonela Solier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Love couple by Max Zar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
20130404 - Geneva Trip Day 3 - 115-Edit by jeff walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
in the bustle of the city... by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Hart van Troost - Heart of Consolation by Diederik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Urb20 Df_0120 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NY in Black and White by Amah M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
{love will come silently} by Jarek Łukaszewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
AH2B8351-Modifier by Krysto Bea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia 2020 by elda papa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure Window by Craig Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels gallery by Ivi Alguero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Pontemaceira, Spain*

Pontemaceira by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Pazo do Faramello, Spain*

Pazo do Faramello by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Dolomites, Italy*

I love Italy by Andrea Erl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Val D'Orcia - Italy*

Val d&#x27;Orcia by Daniele Ripa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Santiago, Spain*

Compostela by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Img JPhC*714 by JPh C*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

The brightest light casts the deepest shadows by nick seager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Noto, Italy*

Noto by Vinzent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Missing Home by Cristian Degl&#x27;Innocenti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Amsterdam*

Now Amsterdam by Hugo Vollebregt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Thornham, UK*

Misty Morning, Thornham Staithe, Norfolk by Martin Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*A Curota, Spain*

A Curota by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Untitled by Agniribe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Spain*

Morceau choisi. by pierre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Venice*

Rainy Venice by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

🌃... by Kostas Galanis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Bajamar, Lighthouse, Spain*

Faro de Bajamar by José Manuel Maneiro Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Philadelphia, US*

Footbridge Sunrise by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

the audience by Frank Gürtler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Quebec city*

Fontaine Tourny by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Gibraltar*

*** by Michael Polyak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in Russia*

Баскетбол матч Купол-Родники - ЦСКА-2 by Michail Bormin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

Dos Banditos by Steven Lepak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

Etna volcano, Italy

Lava by una cierta mirada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

2018-04-27 HOLLOGNE SUR GEER 27 04 2018 243 by Claude Corchia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Collioure, France*

Take a breath by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Somewhere in England, UK*

Home from Fishing by Kelvin Trundle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Unknown place*

3 out of 10 by Jeannine St-Amour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Lisbon*

Arco by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*

Minsk. April 2018. by Ray Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portsmouth, U.K.*
By the ferry, August 2018 by Daniel Karmy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
6M61 / 2 by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Canal de l&#x27;Ourcq by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
on either side by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Empty Roads at midday in the European Quarter of Brussels by Manuel Gomera Deaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Machu Picchu, Peru*
Caminando por Machu Picchu by Benya Acame, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Shop by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF1334 by Vittorio C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Giza, Egypt*
pyramids by anthony kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Abu Dhabi Skyline - UAE by Didier Pacheu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA by Kelly J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The first ICKE with wings by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Phone photographer by Gert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Citylife by Roar Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pattaya, Thailand*
Pattaya by charly.unterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
house of truth graffiti by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
D1009024BW by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
BRATISLAVA. SUMMER 2016 by Luke Kala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
LMC ST Feb&#x27;16-113-8 by Sue Thurston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
streets of zagreb 4985 and 32 oody black white and red by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by umut koruyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_008 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Famous grouse by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Järntorget by atreephoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Pershing Square - NYC by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Open Streets 17 Jan by Tony Carr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 58 - Svema Foto FN64 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
FedEx (please buy) by Jack Gibney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Denver, U.S.A.*
splash by Jeff Tidwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
what a suddenly hold up by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Namibia*
NAMIBIA 2016 - 384 of 578 by GILES HENSCHEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thun, Switzerland*
Stadt Thun by Beutler Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1010548 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Here comes the girls. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Please FAVE this photo. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan, Italy by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
On the deserted sidewalk by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice - Gondelier by Maurice Weststrate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Convergence by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Behind The Scenes ITU PP-18 by ITU Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Tianyu Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore metro, Singapore*
en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
© Gabriela Koscielniak - Warsaw by Gabriela Koscielniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
«Hot Summer 2020 - Pandemic Pause» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City building by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2019 by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Blai - Dia 8 d&#x27;Estat d&#x27;alarma dissabte 21 de març by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Yellow building by Daria Kornienko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Kingswood by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
LR Athens 2019-4180860 by hunbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Twilight of Rio de Janeiro - View from Corcovado, Brazil by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Colors and old women. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
David prend son envol by Eric Bromme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Thanos G, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg

Geometry in B&W by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
801A9562 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC9082 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
66/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2002_037 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Serpiente multicolor by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Darling Harbour by eggwah123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum. Lines. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mann by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
I ❤ NY by Ste_72, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Shadows in Louvre by riccardo giavoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Jul 21 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
P1000632 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Shadow stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Des Moines (Iowa), U.S.A.*
Des Moines skyline by Pammela Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Late Evening by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8953 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Butterfly Residential, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
monde numérique dans le pré by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
R0001023.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Red Light District by Diego Voyen, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

san francisco
Golden Gate in Black and White by Will Kimeria, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Quezon City Market street style photography by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drd0644 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cruce by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Mexican folklore by Xabi Aztiria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street Hoovering by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Die Fenster von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
D2FR4797 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
On the beach by Babak Fakhamzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
mummers parade 2019 by Ross Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Streets of Barcelona #25 by Marc Ripoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Casa Milan (Milano Portello) by Alberto Grifantini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Urb09 D700_154 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of London by Berhana Kinoti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, rainy night by Juan Pineda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Photographers in the Vatican City by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
little red wagon by David Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venise, Italie by Serge AUSSAGUES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
IMG_4306-Edit.jpg by Iain Compton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Visita autoritats als voluntaris del Stoplab d&#x27;Andorra la Vella.02-05-2020 by Govern d&#x27;Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
Untitled by HaoHsin Peng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Attack by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Subway to the town center by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
56/365 by Clarisse McClellan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm sketch XVI by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Chickens of Marrakesh by Daniel Bosma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Come with me. (B.W) by Alfy&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Home time by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest,Liberty Bridge Tram by Allan Masson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSC4223 4 by Daniel Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Summer Night in Rotterdam by Uli Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane geometries by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Spill out all your charms DSC_4032 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Portrait by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Life in a Glass House by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Downtown Osaka by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street of Montreal by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Ferrari lightstream, Zürich Bahnhofstrasse by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Iglesia de la Anunciación by David @ Rockets Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Rochelle, France*
ça vous dit ... un 5 à 7 ? - #DH227 Post-traitement | Post-processing by Didier Hannot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
_DSF1463 by jose luis asensio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Walking the Strip at night by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Taxi, NYC by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Late night Zagreb by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Chaos on Ankara Street by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷Greek summer 2020 by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Walker by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monaco - Montecarlo - Hotel de Paris by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Londonism by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève pont des Bergues by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Reflaction by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
upfest 2016 large graffiti painting by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The biggest ! by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
we are family by Rainer D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People on the Street B&amp;W by matwolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Quartier St-Blaise, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Luca Bencini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw 2018 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb8443 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_KEN7414 by Pappa Neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran vía de Madrid by djpho_tos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC_5040bw by Vladimír Pekník, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Lycabettus Hill from afar by dnlaldn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Nairobi (Kenya) - Downtown by Daniel Passport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Allan Jones Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Tina Leggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bibliothèque François Mitterrand by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
DSC00888 by jacksarre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2020-08-15_11-48-27_ILCE-6500_DSC01962_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night! by Photolover Éva ⬛⬜⬛⬜, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Recycling by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC7420 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm BW by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Parque de Suanzes (Madrid) by Capitán Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Evening in Oslo by jechstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_5860 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Teatro popular - Camino de Niemeyer, Río de Janeiro, BR - 11/9/19 by Angeles Di Iorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Lawrence Wilkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Amidst - London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia &quot;VENICE&quot; by Claudio Barbafiera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
City Blur by Leah Kling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_426 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
St. Stephens Basilica, Budapest by David Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## Shaun87

*Bratislava*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok City Scape Cloudy Day by WIN Mitsuwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan from the Water by Kristin Strambi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
SDIM0643 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Where do we go from here? by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Germán Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tucson (Arizona), U.S.A.*
6th by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Cenotaph by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stavanger, Norway*
Stavanger Downtown by Brian Tallman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
cycliste by AntHropoGeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
YSH_8537 by HIRO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka, 2013 by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Amis d&#x27;un jour by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
coronacity... Berlin, empty by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
morocwed-0539 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vitoria, Brazil*
Just Walking by Alvaro Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krasnodar, Russia*
Kakotkin_com_29072014_1073 by Roman Kakotkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lund, Sweden*
L1013707_v1 by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
City Ruins by Lewis Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
06-Nantes by Claude Beaunis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Gissel by Diego Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Untitled by Leonid Iaitskyi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Savannah (Georgia), U.S.A.*
River Street by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
000044850038 by oliveplum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Looking down by Riccardo Sinisi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kazan, Russia*
Kazan_Tour1-12 by Rick Pelletier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam, Holland by Nathaniel Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by jasonvoncina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
190629 Delta3200 f90x 28 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Edificio Costanera Center by Germán Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Waterfront - Canada by Julien Schroder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Uno Port by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Carreira 28 Mono by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
忠信市場｜台中 Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chongqing, China*
onlookers by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
I think he knows my dad. by Snap Off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève centre by Evyzel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Speeding cars by Kristin Mockenhaupt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
People - Argentina by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by suitoffexpo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla, España by Leo Fiorito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Tram Zagreb by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by umut koruyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Au coin d&#x27;une rue lyonnaise by Pauline Thiébaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
mosque, thessaloniki, greece by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
ABU DHABI: Skyline in Black&amp;White by Filippo Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
City by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Tube colors by Samuel Pellegrino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima Peru by James C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Nikon F2 28mm f3.5 Rollei RPX 100 by Peach Weber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Roma, Italia by Hidehiko Sakashita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
L1070527 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Cabot Circus by Chris Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
201812_0030 Valencia, 📱 Any news today? by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chi-Town by kyle.tucker95, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0424 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Rising construction by Carli Wolfaardt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Looking at timetable by Aurélien B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (569) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Emotional Distancing by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18dre0691 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
66/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Urban life in Montreal / Canada by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Gabriel Asselin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
iceland-downtown by Michael Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_8460 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7147 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-428 by D B Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A Jaguar in Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Andrew de Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2020-05-02_15-36-00_ILCE-6500_DSC13301_Kiri_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Orange Monochrome by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam centraal by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
DSC_2996 - Version 2 Historic Treasury Building by Morris Zawada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
#ILoveWhereILive 17 Aug 2020 by Charles Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Maxim_Bl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Window Washing by Colin Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Kyoto Street Portrait by Andrew Allan Jpn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon cable car by Dani Draft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Cuban Flag by I saw_that, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Skyscrapers -&gt; Build into the sky by Damir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Hung Vuong, Ba Dinh Sqare by Raj L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Taxi by The Development, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
lines and lines by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Street in Lviv by Ivan Tuchkovskyi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Untitled by Ale Brando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
I couldn&#x27;t resist it. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Katarinska crkva by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The Crowd by Kaan Ozturhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Quai de Saône by Yannick D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ Α.Ε. / PIRAEUS PORT AUTHORITY S.A ~ COSCO SHIPPING by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
elegant... by David Davidoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
FedEx (please buy) by Jack Gibney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Untitled by Dwight Trautmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Swiss Federal Assembly Palace in Monochrome by Debdeep Ghosal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Life at the park - Friends by ChantalMougelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Near the Stork Fountain by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Wasserwege Film3843_14a by Hunger auf Kunst und Kultur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Bristol: Prince&#x27;s Wharf Cranes by Jon Fitton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Clifton: Royal York Crescent by Jon Fitton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Streetwalk III by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Riverwalk by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha_CityTour_021 by Lucio Di Giovannantonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Metropolitain Anvers by Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
... by Rootsman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 37 à Paris-27 juillet 2019 (148) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore metro, Singapore*
en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Night B&amp;W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Diversity on the bridge by Hiroki Kawana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Genius by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
13-1-2012 VINTAGE FUENTE CIBELES EDIFICIO DE CORREOS C/ DE GRAN VÍA C/ DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Streets of Prague by Erwin Groeneveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Propileos y Templo de Atenea Niké by Tito Garcia Niño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
onedayatthebeach: Rodenstock 90mm F4,5 MC by machine aveugle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Stay Safe and Social Distancing in New York City by Eddie Velasquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
París by HoRoCUe José Horacio Rosales Cueva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Break by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rainy Venice by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Market Brussels #5 by Rasa Alksnyte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Szücs Balázs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
the bridge by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Raouché AM Fishing by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
untitled by Khalid Hameed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF6419 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Enga by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PF1-E006 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The slide by Simona T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Felyx by Patrick Demolder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, Spain.
Valencia by António Alfarroba, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Sea wolf by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Guy with a cap by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Night shift by Jose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DF by Erik Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_5977 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Untitled by Lukas Wichnalek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Under Ice as viewed from North Ave Beach by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Ivan Ciappelloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
MBK Sprint by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Baker Street by Geoff France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Vigili del Fuoco Venezia by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Cake by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
FwgqZm0kfcw by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#cdmx #mexicocity #photo #trees #iphone #foto #sun #shadows #city #mexico #apple by Israel Irvin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
a short story about the royal drummers by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF5932 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
CA-852.jpg by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Bourbon Street Spotlight by Steven Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Roosevelt Street Chicago - Mini Sculpture by Anthony Hicks III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
P5303672dfast by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Escape Underground by safc1965, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
lost by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by hay.bruno1999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drf0932 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico by Daniel Galleguillos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Royal living.. by leif eurenius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Summer in the city 🍦 by Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney street by chiao-yin Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Self-portrait.Andorra by jose marco lull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Não ter sido em vão by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Thomas Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson LRPS CPAGB BPE1*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portland (Oregon), U.S.A.*
PDX Passenger by Ian Sane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Under the bridge.... by Demetrius Chaskis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
valetta malte&amp; (1 sur 1).jpg by Marie Bertocchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Raleigh (North Carolina), U.S.A.*
Downtown Raleigh NC-59.jpg by Stephen Sellars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Eskisehir, Turkey*
b&amp;w eskisehir by mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Maldives*
Worldwide Photo Walk by mohamed nazeeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
DSC04217 by Monsieur Charles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
on the way to the grocery by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portland (Oregon), U.S.A.*
Pretty in Pink by Victor von Salza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Azores, Portugal*
azores 2016 by Sara Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Haifa, Israel*
Untitled by kdmitry1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Wet Sunday in Basel by Steven Keating, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Fiji*
006 by Shane &amp; Helen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
Untitled by Alejandro Ruiz Fernández de Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honfleur, France*
Honfleur by Its all about a bit of this and that, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Akranes, Iceland*
Akranes-1-3 by Adam Hoffritz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
UFO @ Bratislava by Norbert Eder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_5510 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
swimming with the iron fishes by Walther Le Kon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Mix of the Old and the New by Imtiaz Hamburger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Downtown Krakow - a City I adore ! by Michael Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbridge by Stefan Wittebol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane geometries by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
200405 Tri-X 35RC 09 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Mapocho by Camilo Enrique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Pattullo Bridge circa. 1937 &amp; New Westminster Rail Bridge circa. 1904 by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Crossing at Osaka Station by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
The Lisboa photographer by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
He Pretends He Cares by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
22/365 The Fullerton by Michael Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei 101 by Neuraminidase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Guangzhou by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Taxi by The Development, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Advertising on a rainy day by Frank Tømmerås, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Candid Beauty by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington, U.S.A.*
Man&#x27;s Best Friend by sea turtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Historic Tram &quot;Linha 28&quot;, Lisboa / Portugal by Markus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Valle Oriente San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Finding Mama by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drg0952 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
184/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Old Montreal Street by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
¡El gran tunel! by Sol Arcega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Graffiti in Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
D2FR4902 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Geometria by Carla Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia-DSC02975pser2 by David Huisken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Empty by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan tram by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont Royal &amp; Quai Anatole France, 75007 (2) by nicolas couderc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shoot The City by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Early morning boardwalk traffic by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Towering Marina Bay by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow - [OM-1n_Type-42L]-25 by Pavel Stepanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (330) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The kiss by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga em preto-e-branco by Luiz Filipe Varella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sunset swim by Jeremy P Stewardson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Morning light in a quiet street - Luz de la mañana en una calle tranquila by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Thomas Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Burano by riccardo giavoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
St John&#x27;s Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
185/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
waiting for better weather. by gerard de mooij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tigre by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney City Lane by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The brave boy by Kaan Ozturhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
2020_09_20 Tour de France Paris by Tom FAMBART, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
White Lion Court by It&#x27;s No Game, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Qawra by jan.ludorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
People ¬ 0011 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, SP, Brasil. 2018 (fotografia analógica - Nikon F401S, Ilford Pan 400 @ 800). by Paulisson Miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF3867 by Vladimir Yurevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Skyscrapers by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (330) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Black and white museum by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Help me by Francisco Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Frau by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La traversée de Paris by bruno campion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Walk by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
imperturbabile isolamento by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A man walks with his partner by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sur les rails à Dubaî by Paul PORRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quechee (Vermont), U.S.A.*
Quechee Gorge, VT by lobstah1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Press Room Carts by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Giza, Egypt*
pyramids by anthony kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi mihn city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Canberra, Australia*
P2307246 Canberra-2 by David Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA by Kelly J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille (France) by Fred_Photo92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
*** by gorelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
SBB CFF FFS Re 460 094 &quot;Rhätia&quot; by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Batumi, Georgia*
Batumi by Lisa Wdowina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J2401 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
It&#x27;s good to have a break on this sunny day by Lassana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
day market browsing by steve: they can&#x27;t all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Panama. Panama City. by Johan Bosveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Waiting for someone by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Red Light by Jack Gibney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Promenade du Lac, Genève by Thomas Ruhland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Better in company by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Heading home by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Qatar in the night by AlShaiji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Out of this World IV Mar-22-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Laurent Pagès, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Photo session by Aurélien B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Зарядье by Simple Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
afternoon by Himadri ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Feria Familiar by Oliver Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Rituales aztecas en el Zócalo by Nizega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSCF6486 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sveavägen 2020-09-17 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
All&#x27;interno dell&#x27;Harpa Concert Hall by Matteo Rinaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Active TO at Night by klementsp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de janeiro, Brazil*
&quot;Mureta da Urca&quot; Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Afternoon Skyline by Kyle Kreiger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Batman by Ramon InMar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Trams in Milan by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
CFL-20160526-0124-M by Chi Fung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_7371 by N i c o l a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&quot;My beautiful Bicycle&quot;... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
another day gone by Matt Burke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
dark skies over Ottawa by David Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Evening shadows by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Waiting for green by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ushuaia, Argentina*
Ushuaia, the Gateway to Antarctica, Argentina by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pula, Croatia*
Summer days by (c)gphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Beautiful Woman and Harbor by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Oberbaumbrücke in the Winter by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Train to Trona (California), U.S.A.*
Train to Trona - Explore #411 by Luke Hertzfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Jamaa al-Jdid by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lake Thun, Switzerland*
Niesenlicht by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Black &amp; White life. by alexis vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Railfan Boy by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
Muscat - Oman - February 2016 by Vincent de Groot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*
In blue [Explore 2018.02.22] by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Streets of... Grenoble 12 by Richard Tostain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
objects in mirror are closer than they appear by Magdalena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
reading... by marco ciminaghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Old Tbilisi, Apollo theater by Tsotne Mamulashvili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goteborg, Sweden*
Göteborg 1 by Ian Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luanda, Angola*
SHARING by K.EDB PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Streets of Bergen - Norway by Stefan Fritz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
81/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF3867 by Vladimir Yurevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb10 EPL1_110 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Help me by Francisco Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Reflections in Motion by indicpeace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Washi A031.jpg by Iain Compton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Streets of Prague by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Erechtheion, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Esse lugar... by Isabelle Corrêa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Breathless by day|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue de la Bonne, Paris by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Alan Saturnus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Borsa by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Skyline by Rhys Gwyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
DSC_1077 by Jong Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Mosque &amp; Cranes by Ahmed Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC2346 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via, Madrid by J Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Rush Hour by Corey Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Aterro do Flamengo by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Riverwalk by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eifel Tower by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Walk by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Noemi M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe Barbé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bydapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
02082019-_MG_3210 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drj0710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street Blues by Bernardo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Lady in Fur by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
De Madrid al cielo. by Jesús Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Skywalk Sydney - Sept 2020 by Big Red Group (BRG), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Bridge to Lusail by Rudr Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Església de Sant Esteve. by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbona by Valeria Rivolta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Tour por Bratislava by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
MUSCAT OMAN by Jahriati Mat Hasim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Guangzhou-22 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Maribor (1 of 1) by Richard Holzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Liberty by Steve Fanell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fukuoka, Japan*
On The Bike by Ming C Chung - dcnzlogv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Red umbrella by Katie Godowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Waiting time by Stefano Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Wayside Tango.... by ariblogga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
The Weight of this Life by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Jo Hey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 532 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon. by Piccolomina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
and the other side by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei 101｜臺灣 Taiwan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
DSC_2119 by marcin szymanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Nickolay Romensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Bus by felix.baeuml, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Nordic Noir........ by LaTur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
&quot;Fire-guard&quot; in Reykjavik by Anna Grönlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Through the Portal by klementsp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Museum of Art in b&amp;w by brent guiliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Palau De La Generalitat - a la nit by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Tram by Jonathan Poston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
imperturbabile isolamento by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-58-47 - 0097_2 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Amazing Spiderman by Manu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amalfi, Italy*

Amalfi by jean-marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ushuaia, Argentina*
Faro Les Éclaireurs by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Island by Carlos Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
big city life by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Rocketboat under the Bay Bridge by Josh Huggett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Back Home by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
street portrait of a graffiti artist by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
München 06 klein (1 von 1) by Thomas Weiler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Admiring the view by David James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
On the platform by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (569) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, Spain
Camino entre cultivos by Pascual, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
201805_Poland-1 by Maréchal Crotmoul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drc0821 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
67/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
OMG001 by Anders Liedholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía, Madrid by Mariano Serrano Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Trust by George Denscombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
onedayatthebeach: Rodenstock 90mm F4,5 MC by machine aveugle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai city shape by hui wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Ten past Ten 265.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 33 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall by Peter Alexanderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
roped in by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Long Beach reflections by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Runners (W49-2016 Rio De Janeiro) by Antonio AST, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Modern by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Kylie Jenner - Visiting the Louvre Museum in Paris-08-28-2020-5 by MEVIUS REDMINT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
AH2B8433 by Krysto Bea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Jernbanetorget, Oslo 2019-04-04 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Commerce by Land and Sea by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Life in Lebanon as tensions increase by Karl Badohal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160324 - Brasilia 184 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral Metropolitana de la Ciudad de México by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Selflea market. by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Taberna del puerto by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Under a blanket of cloud and a few hours before dawn, perched on Blues Point, I take in the vista of the north west pocket of Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Esglesia by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR around Museu do Amanha, Rio de Janeiro-3.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The Empire State Building by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Louvre by TWOE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Lines and Reflection by Arwuth Watchanapraphan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Simone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta 16th November 2010 by Amanda Threlfall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Le petit oiseau va..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
John Roebling Suspension Bridge by Jackie Stoner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
A Prince No More by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
one way by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Boats by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

Gothenburg trip - Linnéterrassen by Magnus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Albania*
Albania (17 of 32) by Jared Woods, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
2014-05-03_22-14-46 by Laurent FcN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin, 2019 by Miller Robin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montreal, Canada*
Peace-Out, UQAM by scottmontreal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goiania, Brazil*
#pretoebranco #blackandwhite #desconhecido #street #snapseed #urban #city #goiania #gyn #gynfoto by rodolfopimenta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
Cádiz, España 2015 by steff m., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
Oeil de cathédrale by Fred DELBAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jodhpur, India*
Prosian world by Piyush Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint-Martin-de-Re, France*
Porte des Campani by Camille Moretto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
狸小路_18 by Taiwan&#x27;s Riccardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Levoca, Slovakia*
Levoća,Slovakia by Larioseek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Azores, Portugal*
Azores Streets by Paulo Castelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
Cork Street Photography June Photowalk by Donncha O Caoimh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ohrid, North Macedonia*
Macedonia by Senol Demir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dallas (Texas), U.S.A.*
Union Square / New York City / August, 2015 by Chris Richey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
Día de conmemoración de los derechos de las mujeres (Medellin) by Lucie Guillebaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Ally by issam atassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
due by Natalja Naty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
crossing - Kraków by Florent Guillermin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Multitasken. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane by Wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Swanston st flash by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
take it easy! by Ale Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver by Basajear, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
working girls by Alison Wishart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisboa Carris by Van den Troost Hans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by Karen Fu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Calles de Shanghai by Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
flatiron by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
busy day by Parinya Kawsrito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
The Musicians by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Emotions by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
I ♥ HK by Mike Rampton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Distillery Vs Tripod by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wells St-Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
M U S E U M by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A group of students with a teacher at the Musée d&#x27;Orsay by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Nike by mgneb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black &amp; White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Spire. by Paweł Ciećka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18dre0399 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (330) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF3867 by Vladimir Yurevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Stefano Annovazzi Lodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC04493-X5 by zde.nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
_DSC4660 by hedge climber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_8843 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
She observes. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Wen Cheng Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A Summer job by Christoffer Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Palace Square by jann3_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Abstract Skyscraper Buildings, San Francisco by shaireproductions.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
67/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
5958-8 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Classic Berlin 2, Oberbaumbruecke by black parrot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2019 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue du Prévost Paris by philippe Faure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 110 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Irvine (California), U.S.A.*
140718004 Irvine by Daniel Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Farmer&#x27;s Market Vendor - Amanda by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta with two not really cheap white ladies in front by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Skies Above The Hermitage by tom carrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Everyday #Adelaide No. 389 by Michelle Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barceloneta by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Prendre de la hauteur by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Bubble-licious by Quintin D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
y cuando él sale, ups, qué casualidad, justo pasaba por acá y te ví by christian oneto gaona para el documento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Square by Mauricio Cabral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
FRANCE - Picardy - Amiens by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Karlovy Vary, Czech republic*
DSC_7710-1 by Reginald Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Rijeka by Joshua Köb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
analog Woche 46: Liège/Lüttich - gare Liège-Guillemins by Sebastian Petermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
9 by Simon Masya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Bullring Salsa by Nigel Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Tartans by Viv Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
her or him ? by Geoffrey Etwein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Red umbrella by Katie Godowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
There ! by HHJ Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Hen party! by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb in rearview mirror by Danijel Švaljek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by umut koruyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Graffiti Girl... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Red poppies by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Uzbekistan Hotel by Rustam Kuchkorov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Garden Hill, Hong Kong by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The Gentle Touch by Cliff Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Poppies Black &amp; White &amp; Red by confused gem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Toll in Schwarzweiss by Chris Ackermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Lovely Story, But I Need To Go / Es Una Historia Bonita, Pero Tengo Que Irme by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Odeonsplatz, Munich, June 2018 by Mattia Spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
DSCF0977 by saspav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1100487 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Passeggiando per Torino by Francesco Zorzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Angie McMonigal Photography-4922bw by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
FreeCarSundayBrussels2018 by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marmande, France*
Vive la France by Martijn Pouw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 62 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Louis (Missouri), U.S.A.*
DSC_6348-001_neat by Ryan Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by TE Segletes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Mid Summer by yasu(comme ci, comme ca.), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Waterfront by Oculus animi index, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows Cycling by Joe Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benicassim, Spain*
Benicassim by J.Gargallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
MARSEILLE by NANOU NG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
205 Seconds Berlin by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ulm, Germany*
Street-20140805-0713 by Volker Stetter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Strangers on the street, Dublin by Lucie Rmpt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
20130404 - Geneva Trip Day 3 - 072 by jeff walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izmir, Turkey*
IMG_1780_kl by Bülent KILIC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montpellier, France*
Morning, Montpellier. by lilyshot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Paço Real da Alcáçova (Alcaçova Palace) / Universidade de Coimbra by Joao Adriano Cortes de Matos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Ljubljana love by Roberto V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona Skyline | La Sagrada Familia - Montjuich - Torre Agbar in Black &amp; White | 121006-4032-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tigre, Argentina*
Night by Martin Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Coeur Historique de Liège by MH Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki by Rafael García Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Birmingham by Lubert Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Night Life by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mogadishu, Somalia*
Cartolina da Mogadiscio by Azia Pola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pula, Croatia*
Day 10 Pula Patijo Croatia by Joe Tse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Beijing by slazk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Untitled by Peter Meijer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by aww_kronil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
BAM - WillyGoodWood by Jean-Marc de Coninck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
La actitud es la llave 2 by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam-21.jpg by Johan Gerritse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane by Ankit Surti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne. by Philip Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Pause by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
monochrome city by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Electrico 28 - Rua de Augusto Rosa by Ciccio Nutella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
jinateras by Anna Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montauban, France*
Villebourbon sundown by Phil Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Munich Town Centre by Mark With (Away for a bit), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Lost in Amsterdam by Ger Raatsie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Colorado), U.S.A.*
Tess by DPVisual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans 2011 244 by Margot Susan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
20141031-18-Pyrmont Bridge.jpg by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
rose smileys, No12of2016 by TM1ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester 018 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amalfi, Italy*
Leaving Amalfi by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Siva Vasanth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Fade to BW - Doha skylne by Leif John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La représentation continue 1911 - Now what? — Montparnasse, Paris, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Replica by Céline Rogez Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Steven Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Otworzyć dziś w sobie okno na świat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Пятницкая ул. Фонтан Адам и Ева by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cruce by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
PB270030 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Chris Heester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Mutmut, roi du quartier by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Coloumns by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A man walks with his partner by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Sidewalk by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Colegas by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Azul selectivo by Diego Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles by Justin Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Monochrome, Unesco World Heritage Site, Street Lights, Islamic Cairo, Arab Republic Of Egypt. by David Millican (No Photoshopping), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Skyline by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue Vavin ◾ Paris 6e - Juin 2020 - Déconfinement by Nassim Jaouen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sales &amp; Repair by Malcolm Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Michi H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Pour elle... by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at Night by jordan1224, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD161102_0564 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street Blues by Bernardo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sidewalk by Joakim Ravell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Dream by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Bridge to Lusail by Rudr Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Help me by Francisco Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
2 Frauen by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC - Flatiron Building by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Station Service by christian amoser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shard by Kev Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Hans de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valleta, Malta by Silvia Villaverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
@ Kanal ¬ 20170728_0128 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Duluth (Minnesota), U.S.A.*
Duluth - Fitgers Smoke Stack, Aerial Lift Bridge by Stefan Presslein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
somerset jamz by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sailing boat Okalani by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
冷雨夜 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chongqing, China*
chongqing urban by kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD161102_0564 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
View of Marseille by Ylva Baardseng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
coronacity.... empty by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Spires by Sophie Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
IMG_1179 by Mohamed Nofli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Bristol BLMC by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Graz, Austria*
Shop front bicycle, Graz by Andrew OBrien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Krakow street art by Andrew Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Station by Vincent Dehon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rouen, France*
France, Normandy, Rouen by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
Srah Srang 01 by Jean-Marie Brun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
A bit of dogs ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow 🚖 by Basra M. , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Playa Levante by coatbriggeezer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Colorado), U.S.A.*
Tess by DPVisual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
The young by H.Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb Tango Festival 2014_06-048 by GAZ BLANCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Galata / İstanbul by Abdulkadir Emeksiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
ΟΔΟΣ ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΗ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Westminster Bridge, London by Lucy Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
man in the city by Andre Lekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
bigfish by igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Sebastian, Spain*
Llegas tarde by María Martínez de Artola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Twin exposure 1 x ektar 1 x trix by matt.surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Emotions by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1100430 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amalfi, Italy*
ac#9 Walking from Ravello to Amalfi. by Kirsty Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Riverwalk by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
An evening at Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
black and white photo of two women standing near white car by Safe Road, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Metropolitain Anvers by Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Quartier St-Blaise, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Atrium 301.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_K261798 by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Columnas by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by DaleM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía. Madrid. IMG_1553_ps by José Luis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Felipe III. Plaza Mayor. MdaridIMG_1572_ps_felipe-III-plaza-mayor by José Luis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
esc by Tore Lonar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
5960-19 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mann by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, Montmartre, B&amp;W, 15 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Auto Promura 5/300 by Fotószeres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cloister on San Giorgio by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Benicalap .


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drh0651 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bellybutton. by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Smoke by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
LunaPark_8 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The Red Door of Elizabeth Bay by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
No stars tonight by Antoine Beauvillain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O Tempo pediu pra folha dançar / Pra folha dançar e nunca parar / E sempre curar o dia. by © Antonio Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Shared Lane by Austin Jain-Conti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre Museum by Shahzad Mashwani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Un matin aux puces by Patrick Demolder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Women by mr.reverend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Multitasken. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane_City_1680x1050_by_MrChuang by jimmulligan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourme, Australia*
Flinders Street Station Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Urban Highway by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street of Vancouver by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
working girls by Alison Wishart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Very typical … take a picture! by Alexander De Leon Battista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (1165) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
B&amp;N GDL by Mono Cosmico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
mall girl by XIANG CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
On the way to lunch by Andrew Dempster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lhasa (Tibet), China*
000223310002 by Elsie Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by í-tsuân | 以全, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Christmas 2013 - Yellow Cab by Adz80, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palermo, Italy*
pink touch by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salta, Argentina*
arrancó el verano by christian oneto gaona para el documento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Bra, Hotpants, Wellingtons by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Sunny Afternoon - Together by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Going down by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Flamenco show seller by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montreux, Switzerland*
E_color by Harmoniemusik Netstal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (California), U.S.A.*
Della, Stranger #34 by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb (97) by Francisco Relova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by umut koruyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_006 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Anemone on the road by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
A7_02943 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
~ on the buses ~ by Adam Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Somewhere in Lima #0008 by Reinhard Kirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Selfie by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by TM1ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Principal dancers by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Angie McMonigal Photography-4922bw by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0379 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Walk - Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Time After Time by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
RUE DE PARIS by steve lorillere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The way home... by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Sultan Mosque - Singapore by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drg0854 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The kiss by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Busy in Madrid City by @icandidyou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00506 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_0379 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Hard Light by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Dei um laço no espaço by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Run! by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belguium*
up the stairs by SPA.Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sur les rails à Dubaî by Paul PORRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
St. Stephens Basilica, Budapest by David Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
SELFIE - Atlanta|US| 2016 by Andrew Moura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Patios by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
Anchorage Alaska September 2012 by Stephen Cysewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mdina, Malta*
old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Sunrise 6.10.16 7 by Chris Searle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Dragonfly by harrysio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
CCR:FRB - Review 19 - Rollei IR400 - Roll 04 (TMax Developer) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Untitled by Fred Abery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Made in Marseille by Antoine Thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
on the way to the grocery by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Subway to the town center by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Covilhã, Portugal*
Centre of Covilhã at dusk (B&amp;W) by Jaime Lebre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malacca, Malaysia*
Melaka Town by Irwan Khouw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ashgabat, Turkmenistan *
Berkarar mall by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
&quot;Ghost Town&quot; Christchurch NZ by Victoria Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Tail Lights through Christ Church by Deane McDermott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Longexposure! by Reto Mäder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Street photography by Susanne Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aix-en-Provence, France*
Angoli di Aix-en-Provence by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Liège imprenable (2) by Michaël T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2019 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Crevé.e by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Blackfriars Bridge by Neil Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Dimitris Bousoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Mother and daughter in Philadelphia... by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Coruña, Spain*
Plaza de María Pita, A Coruña by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Regina, Canada*
Regina Building by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
King William Street, Adelaide by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to see better by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The Wall by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
München 06 klein (1 von 1) by Thomas Weiler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
City view by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bastia (Corsica), France*
20141031 Corsica-misc by Mike Curd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Semarang, Indonesia*
Sam Poo Kong by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Dublin Light Trails by ClassicAngles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ashgabat, Uzbekistan*
Berkarar mall by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milwaukee (Wisconsin), U.S.A.*
Day Walker by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ghent, Belgium*
Leie River Red Sculpture by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Neuchatel, Switzerland*
. by Jeremie Malengreaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mulhouse, France*
Working Girls by ManOn Moon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Untitled by Andrea Mucelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Road to Salvation by Christian Rast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
The Professional 266.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Summer Night in Rotterdam by Uli Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Ross Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Thinking by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Chillin&#x27; by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Ciudad de Osaka (Osaka City) - Japón by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Coco Taxi 2 by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
夜裡的城市 by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bosque da Barra Natural Municipal Park by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le bon temps... by bruno campion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Santa Croce, Venice by ::ErWin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Film_2018_06_II_036 by Ondřej Šálek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_3530 by Sveto Janota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP - Sao Paulo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
200801-115854_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
4E5A8995 by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Down Near The Docks (B/W) by David Seibold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Juan José Martínez Palacio by Juan José Martínez Palacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_9524 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Stadtverkehr by LARS Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago IL - S Wells Street by Anthony Hicks III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Reflection by daniel ghetu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Lonely alley by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Caroline Yumi Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
two by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
118/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm C 2020-04-30 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
IMG_20190409_192154_724 by James Waugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Saturday in Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Cigarrito... by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Não ter sido em vão by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
One Brooklyn point of Manhattan view by mfotograph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
été 2020, 1er déconfinement by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Outbreak by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Danger! by Damon Debono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
City life by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luzern, Switzerland*
Street Cafe by Rajko Granatapfel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valladolid, Spain*
Legs by Álvaro Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, Spain.

Foto propia.


----------



## christos-greece

*Cancun, Mexico*
The subject of the photograph and the photographer by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Heidelberg in August 2020 I (Black &amp; White) by Sascha Böttcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Anna &amp; Sascha - September 2018 II by Sascha Böttcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by Moritz Reisinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrücke by Ge Qu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane 2014 by Daniele Marzocchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
201108 CMS20 F6 34 by Surly Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Última Mirada by Jean Batista Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
2020 - Vancouver - Cloud Up by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
2020_09_19_004_s by Michihiro Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
J72_2038-42 by jwendekamm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
2017 Houston Marathon by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
DSCF0776 by nick wen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
BK Movement by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chisinau, Moldova*
PedXing by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Orchestra of one by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Different ways of living by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Walking in Basel by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Remo, Italy*
San Remo by Alessandro Gramazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Friends by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Chaos on Ankara Street by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Street gare Lyon Part-Dieu Mai 019_007 by Jérôme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷Greek summer 2020 by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
20200604-210224-RX100M4 by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Watching by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
2015-04-13_Canon_024190-2 by Oleksandr Reva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Estonia Oldtown by Geoff Blondahl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Century City, Los Angeles, California by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Belgium*
Isabella Modern long sleeve backless sexy wedding dress by Jones Diartings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
... sunset ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
i know,what can i say, i like shapely women by broady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bike by Erica Gilbertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
One Roll Review - Fuji Recording Film Eterna-RDS Type 4791 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Skyline in monochrome - for Olympus group by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Butterfly Residential, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Nov 2018 by Stephane PELEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami mood - métro portrait by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb0587 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Street 2 by Zach Villegas Aldave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Notre-Dame-de-Bon-Secours Chapel by Steve Hambleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The kiss by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
089A9982-3Final by Paul Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1895-12 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Downtown Philadelphia by phillyguy1631, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Grabbing momentum / Agafant impuls / Tomando impulso by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Fiat 500C and Fiat 500S by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Along the reflective doors by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Coloumns by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
139/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
CN Tower Framed by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A6502938 by Bruno Koch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
July72019Exports-25 by chicago8c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bunkers Bcn by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
CMAN0469bn by Claudio Manenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Un jour de pluie a Paris by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
#streetwalk #london #westminster by Pe Pr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Blick auf Carmelite Church in Valetta, Malta by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A man walks with his partner by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budai Rakpark by Michael Watts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160324 - Brasilia 200.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drh0022 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
142/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Theatercaféen by Normann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Recharge by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Going to JR Osaka vs Coming to Hankyu by Hiro_ A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon_Tram! by kekaneshrikant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Kiss the Rain by Jimmy Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Pop Maisonneuve by Jack Seikaly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Ronnie Zijderveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Ommmm by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Sur les rails by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Gap, France*
Floriane (6) - La Bréole - Mai 2020 by Christophe AMAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malaga, Spain*
|||o||| by Heinrich Plum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
take_1 by Petar Ribarić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 56 by Oktay A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
What are you thinking about ? by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷in the monastery by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - Curvature of Light... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Adriana by Maria Siabala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
paradise lost by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
... by Leonid Zvegintsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Woman in leopard skin shawl by George Welcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris derrière les barreaux by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Feet Together by Steve Nimmons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00022 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm / Sweden by Staffan Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Garden Bridge | Wabaidu Bridge, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC04081_1_1 by n-d-m-g, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
According to Your Point of View by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Fountain in Mexico City by Stefano D&#x27;Acunto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
6681-16 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Sony-Center am Potadamer Platz / Berlin by Berlin Ambient, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
PB270030 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Moon - Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Quiet Shadow by Aristodemo De Cesaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondolier and Rialto Bridge, Venice by Arthur T. LaBar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Relax by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 107 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ankara, Turkey*
The village by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Victoria (Gozo), Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wuhan, China*
Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Segovia, Spain*
Plaza Mayor, Segovia. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille (France) by Fred_Photo92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
smoke for relaxation by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The good old Gisela at the Alexanderplatz. by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
20161001 Kelby foto promenaden i Malmö - Canon 1v - 50mm 1.4 usm - polypan f 50 at 100 - d76 stock 9 min by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
Rabat by Gabriel Romero Plana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
Tramcars at Sapporo on DEC 29, 2016 (64) by &quot;Charlie&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
San Diego by Mark Whitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF5588 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Self-portrait.Andorra by jose marco lull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
She observes. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
manhattan at night by azahar omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris scenes #29 | The Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris, commonly known as Sacré-Coeur Basilica, is a Roman Catholic church and minor basilica, dedicated to the Sacred Heart of Jesus, in Paris, France. by Rosangela Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, water taxi and vaporetto by RokesEnduro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Tram 81 by Christian Zienkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## madannie

christos-greece said:


> *Stockholm, Sweden*
> 20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


This is the Sean Heuston Bridge in Dublin, RoI


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Night by Matteo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami mood - the redbury by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC7039 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2020 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Late Evening by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Untitled by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Matched Couple by tommaso de comino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Dennis Diatel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Street by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Aerial view of San Marco Piazza (Saint Marc Square): Shadow of tourist on the square by Cloud Mine Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Sea View window by martin seychell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street fashion, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Waiting for a green light by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Lau by Ivan Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2006_00x1 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Westin Bonaventure Hotel, Los Angeles by Doris Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by victrustingod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Arc de Triomphe | Paris city of light at sunset | Aerial View by Rosangela Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Antwerpen by 7716 galaxy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Rain, Washington DC by Jordan Barab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Monochrome Ottawa Locks / Écluses d&#x27;Ottawa by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Downtown Osaka by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kinshasa, D.R. of Congo*
Kinshasa under construction by malou blank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Streetwalk III by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La samaritaine by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Fol 2014 3 by Pinky0173, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bolzano, Italy*
Railroad station Bolzano by Loïc Hommel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
Un pas sur la glace by Aurélien GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Selective river by Thomas Bjørnstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Bra, Hotpants, Wellingtons by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Fictional Reality by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Street musicians by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
The Mundial. Moscow 2018. Street portrait. by Oleg Kurepin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rally in Dakar, Senegal*
Dakar Pre Proloog, Valkenswaard 6 november 2011 by Jan Barnier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Sebastian, Spain*
Cadiz pier - Castillo de San Sebastian by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
Along the city by darvoiteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*
Ulaan Baatar, Mongolia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen City by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Girl by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Movimiento en la Ciudad by Luis Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Early evening in Tallinn city by Jason **, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Bus Stop by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Old Rotterdam by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
liSboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Hauptbahnhof München Deutschland by De Angy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Life in Shenzhen in black &amp; white by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
B&amp;W-Let me take a photo for you by King Ray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Colorado), U.S.A.*
Tess by DPVisual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron Building black and white and colour by Richard Enticknap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris confinement2 - 22 by Olivier Autissier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
2020-♈-165 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
arab street by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drf0125 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
sin prisas by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Waiting by Karel Macalik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens&#x27; Streets, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram station by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Say Cheese! by tonyboyajian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Streets of London by Samanta Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
St John&#x27;s Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, SIngapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan S1 by matthew_on_the_move, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
118/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
a short story about the royal drummers by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Panathinaikos FC by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
6680-34 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O Padre by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
6th and W 50th by Bert T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Transport, RER D, B&amp;W, 10 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Nov 2020 by The.Grim.North, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Bright day Valletta by Peter Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Citylife Budapest. by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City Serenity by Partha Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Esplanada dos Ministérios e Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC9566 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
142/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stripes by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Spain, winter of the twenty-first century, Madrid 01/09/2021 by Мichael Fedorenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Monochrome, Iconic Architecture, The Rocks, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Black and white museum by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
From Tristaina by Sofia Ortun Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People in a corner by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Paris des Arts - Le pont et l&#x27;académie - version noir et blanc by roguier photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
People in Venice by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Market Brussels #5 by Rasa Alksnyte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Thanos G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
🇬🇷in the monastery by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
A7_02975 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
Peru photograph bw (24) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
This is Soho by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Suiza B&amp;W by JuanFL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Traffic light in Monochrome by Tigerhase., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
the windswept man by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Monument by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Sheraton Park by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Silver by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Sunny Afternoon at Île de la Cité. BW. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Shadow | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SDIS78 Versailles Citroën Berlingo by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
MinoltaRokkor24mm28_BN_34 by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Night by Matteo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Summer in Mexico City by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
metro minimalistic by Jasper M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
coffee and ride by Laurent Leduc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November 2020 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
4P7A3068-Edit-Edit by Snorri Hafsteinsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
On the Edge by Sally Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Photo Series: Street Photography: &quot;Blue Jays wear is everywhere&quot; by Ken Whytock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cinelândia by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
10th Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Light parking by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le Paris des Arts - Le pont et l&#x27;académie - version noir et blanc by roguier photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
LT105 LTZ1105 &amp; LT19 LTZ1019 by PD3., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
https://pascalRIBEN.com by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Hello by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
View from above, Dubai by Sunayana S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
- Parliament of Budapest - by Ferruccio Cimino, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2

Zurich last weekend:


source: Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
201805_Poland-1 by Maréchal Crotmoul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
above the Moscow #2 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The chosen one. by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Autovía. by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ´, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
MontMatre, Paris, France by liz christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Night by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília, 2015 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drh0764 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Circular Quay by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art - Doha by Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Puzzles by anna bednarkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 34 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Porto - Les dessous chics du pont Dom-Luis by roguier photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Gazibo by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
_RPM5994-2 by Renato Meireles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les diagonales de la ville. Et toujours cette élégante arrogante. by Ivanoel Barreto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Eye contact by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels gallery by Ivi Alguero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
hun.budapest.042019-5113_f-2 by I T, on Flickr


----------



## archiphoto

Elevated train station during construction in Guadalajara, Mexico.

archishooting LINEA 3 GDL Estacion Mercado del Mar by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting LINEA 3 GDL Estacion Mercado del Mar by archishooting, on Flickr

.


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Murcia, Spain.
A las puertas del cielo by Mariano Belmar, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Orchard st metro entrance by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Toxic Mickey M by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
above the Moscow #4 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
&quot;Past&quot; and &quot;future&quot; by Victor Henrique Rodrigues Jerônymo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Missed Love by Therese Trinko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Looking down the street, george st sydney by Paul Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
KIZ KULESI [ISTANBUL] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by o texano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Bryant Park and NY Public Library, May 2014 by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les boxeurs du square de Bretagne by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Bus by Mandy zhang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Night in Venice by ch Frei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Lunch Break by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
3735 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
ГАЗ М-20 &quot;Победа&quot; на ночной улице by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF7309A by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Lockdown 20202 - China Town San Francisco, Ca. by Pu Kengkeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown Ball by Dave Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Night in Charlottenburg by Frank Giebichenstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Corner by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Carrer de Milans by Franck Robinet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Geometry by Danilo Calvaresi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue de Rivoli by davidbreizh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Lloyds of London by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Janusz Sitko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Tram 81 by Christian Zienkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black &amp; White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_0207 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows Cycling by Joe Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streets of Gamla Stan by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF8192 by Daniele Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
LIKE no PLACE on EARTH (FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by J.A.W.A.D. A.H.M.E.D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Preparing For The Storm by Ludwig Dingeldein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Casa das Canoas by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Opposite A Track by street level, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
along the white arcades by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
002230 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baton Rouge (Louisiana), U.S.A.*
More Police Violence by Beau Patrick Coulon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bank Street Peugeot Rider by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagoya, Japan*
The young by H.Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sofia street view at night by Simeon Donov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valleta, Malta by Silvia Villaverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
Srah Srang 01 by Jean-Marie Brun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Surveillance by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Beyond the wall by Camilo Enrique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alanya, Turkey*
DSCF33022 by Schoko König, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuopio, Finland*
Attached by Petri Damstén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mandalay, Myanmar*
Black and White Landscape from Bagan - Myanmar (Burma) by Elia Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
The Rocket by Adrian Badaraco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Opposite A Track by street level, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, January 2021 by Yannick Faham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by David Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City street after rain by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
bankok b&amp;w by Dinesh Duggiralla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6314 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (330) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Analog: Old town Stockholm, Sweden by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
MAD_4TS_2S #1 by super 8 photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
roped in by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 34 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People in a corner by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris-france-at-night-black-white--3475-metroscapeCollection.jpg by Jason Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Motherly Love by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Elective Affinities .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
FreeCarSundayBrussels2018 by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-58-47 - 0097_2 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
direções e olhares by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
san-francisco-california-at-night-black-white--2964-metroscapeCollection.jpg by Jason Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral de la CDMX by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Around The Corner, Yonge/Dundas Street by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
AS THE FINAL DAY FALLS INTO THE NIGHT THERE IS PEACE OUTSIDE by Fritsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
On the move by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Hang out in Barcelona by Ami Strachan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Shark by Paolo Lottini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des libertés et gilets jaunes_30_janvier_2021_O_Roberjot-364 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, LIthuania*
Vilnius, Lithuania by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
Day 20 --- &quot;Petit Chaperon Rouge&quot; by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aosta, Italy*
Aosta by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Brides on Beach by jaccobax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Richmond (Virginia), U.S.A.*
Richmond at Night by Devin Bieber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mangalore, India*
The Murudeshwara - Lord Shiva by Well-Bred Kannan (WBK Photography), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Fashion Week by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
München 06 klein (1 von 1) by Thomas Weiler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Must Be Tourists by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Central station front by Stefan Wittebol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
In Pub by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Light Trails and the City by Muhammad Zain Ul Abideen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
The Venetian , Macau by ariqkim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
夕陽下過馬路 by canna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
...see and be seen...stranger No. 18 by eyeworks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
View to Burj Khalifa, Dubai, UAE by Lillian Krona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
the bridge by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
drd160702_0678 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (330) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm sketch XXI by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madre, Gran Via (3) by japs3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Evening in Oslo by jechstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Street Photography in downtown Toronto by Craftsman at Due North Leather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
view of rio de janeiro by John O&#x27;Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris en rouge ©twe2018☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson LRPS CPAGB BPE1*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Janusz Sitko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Szücs Balázs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0062 copy by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City street after rain by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Esplanada dos Ministérios e Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_1177D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Edit -1-6 by Dane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Old Town by Quintin D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
O metro by Ollo de Vidro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Just a day out by Jia9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
2014.08.12 Farola - Ordino by David Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lançar mundos no mundo by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
cRoSSRoadS by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Solitude // Loneliness by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by Jörg Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Jacek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
malta by John Penn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Best Kebab (Glasgow) by ALANSCOTT1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Breezy by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Tracks by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Fat burners, CCP Complex Manila. by walter wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#moscowclassic 0.16 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City building by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell City Centre by Keiko Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Heatwave by Stephane Blais, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November 2020 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik, Iceland by Ryan Anderton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
toronto-canada-at-night-black-white--422-metroscapeCollection.jpg by Jason Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Broad Street (Philadelphia) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Nightscapes, Barcelona by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Roberto Bellavia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_06_février_2021_O_Roberjot-110 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by James Chidlow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, Italy 2015 by Gregorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Malta by Zigurds Zakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
002 by Philippe Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Outside Stockholm City Theatre by The Boseographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Por Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney street by chiao-yin Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Battery Park by Diego Burrieza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Details from Eiffel Tower in Paris by Romeo Ninov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Rainy Venice by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Skies Above The Hermitage by tom carrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Subway art by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco View by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
8115-29 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Wittenbergplatz by Ogu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
River Walk, Chicago by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Ciutat justicia- Reflected in a bank by Joan Martinez Guijarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Helena Blank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Laetitia G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Gate Theatre - DSCF8356a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Covid News by Davide Naccari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Three by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2015-06-27_14-55-49_ILCE-6000_DSC09164 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
#5525 Budapest by Robert Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore Downtown Core by VN1389, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília sob a chuva by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drd0775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
139/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm BW by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
george by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Fast Streetcar by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
南浦大桥 in June (B+W) by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
crossing by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Chișinău in black and white by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Jetée des Eaux-Vives by Ludtz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Life through a lens by Si Glogiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Seychelles*
Book lover by Max Sat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Seychelles*
Destination by Sunando Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Nightlife by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Splash of Color at Night by Michael Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Inside the Cathedral by Aleš Kotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Nostalgic Wintertime Istanbul Snow Storm by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon / France by Fabien Decombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0929aα by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The Old Street at Night (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Red Bus by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Waiting for a friend 305.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Two young women walking and snacking by Bratislav Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Red Poppies, Shadows, light and.... by donatadag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Be prepared by leicaman8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
unbenannt-Bearbeitet.jpg by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Umbrella by Anita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
imagination by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Untitled by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Waiting to the train by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1110574 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Life outside the Opera House by gabrielfiuza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche at Night by Aamir Md. Naeem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - II by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Gazelle by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Silver &amp; gold (in explore 2020-07-25) by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Quezon City Market street style photography by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_0620D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_5851 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Centre ville by jean-bernard vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November 2020 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik Iceland. Fotoshop by Kevin Zuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
arab street by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Hua Lamphong Terminal, Bangkok. by photomozaic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (330) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Theatercaféen by Normann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle de la Montera by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Long Way Home by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Bridge by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praça XV by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Snowstorm In Midtown by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Louvre by Levon Avdoyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels gallery by Ivi Alguero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-58-47 - 0097_2 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Orihuela, Spain.
*


----------



## christos-greece

*Sâo Paulo, Brazil*
Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Palace Square by jann3_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The kiss by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by alessio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
downtown San Francisco by Elliot Margolies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
81/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by micanki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
8120-1 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Sony-Center am Potadamer Platz / Berlin by Berlin Ambient, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
DSC03758mbw2s by Ross Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
ROLL DELTA 3200 by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
#streetwalk #london #westminster by Pe Pr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Grey and red by Blandine VDB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Sparks Street by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuching, Malaysia*
Kuching, Borneo, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
A Trabajar. by Eduardo Godoy Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Ningxia Nightmarket by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Georgian landscape by Dmitriy Lukianchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Norrkoping, Sweden*
Train [Explored] 2019-05-19 by Robban Thun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
walking down the street by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Welcome 2016 by Sven Hilscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peniche, Portugal*
99 m above sea level by Oleg Kr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Split, Croatia*
Come with us by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleroi, Belgium*
Gate 11 by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Walking down the street by Bratislav Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
cyprus lemesos long exposure on harbour floor black and white by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hague, Holland*
Den Haag (3) - mono by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Freedom by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Trondheim Houses (Noir) by Barry Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Prenez place by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by Ivan Korendiasev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fez, Morocco*
a look by charles young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Watching the Swan by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
SIDE WALK by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Multitasken. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Wet Brisbane by Tony White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
For your dining pleasure by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Downtown Osaka by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
See The Girl With the Red Dress On... by Jane Cumming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
black &amp; white ... with a touch of color by Manu Huttelmaier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Life in Shenzhen in black &amp; white by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Bern Zytglogge by Oliver Graf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Streets of Porto by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York B&amp;W 2 by Michael Clesle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
In her own little world... part II by Afdzal Syahadat Husin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
::.: by ion markel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Palm Tree &amp; Wires Landscape by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Camana bay, Cayman islands*
Untitled by Bobbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
- Turkish Market - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Untitled by lina poyet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Bike..nature and anemone by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Den&quot;city&quot; by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Welcome to Miami by Dani El H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London calling by Henrik Grankvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gramado, Brazil*
Mundo a Vapor by Allan Payeras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zuerich by Guy Goetzinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
protest Buenos Aires by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Here she comes by Loredana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Mosley 2 BWc by Peter Rea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan ... monument(s) by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by tina mckay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black&#x27;n&#x27;white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Leçon n°1 : ne pas tenir son appareil ainsi... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_160929_Paris_07_NBt by Francois Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SDIS78 Versailles Citroën Berlingo by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Vespaaa 😀 by Patrick Daxenbichler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Canada Water by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
The Moscow city. Skyscrapers. by Vlad Kozlovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Urban Landscape 2- Monterrey, a busy city by anamaldonadob209, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Alone at the movies by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Streets of Mexico City by Gerald Norman Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
P1030134 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The chosen one. by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik, Iceland by Ryan Anderton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_0611 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Awakening to Life by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Centre Square by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Fotògrafa 3 / Fotógrafa / Photographer by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
&quot;Milan&quot; by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_13_février_2021_O_Roberjot-063 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid_gran via_heavys__05_08_2020 by maxnemo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Pitt Street Mall Sydney 93 by Norman Orly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bike and surfboard in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The Brooklyn Bridge by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Mono by Doug Sooley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels HSS by ❉ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉＳ❉, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Alessandra casoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
3730 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Vitebsky railway station by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl with Honey Puffs by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Claustrophobia of a Tourist Trap by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
the city by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
seated by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
DSCF0977 by saspav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester 052 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore CBD by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black&#x27;n&#x27;white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Out of this World IV Mar-22-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les Abbesses by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_IGP5819.jpg by Romi G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_acte 50_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_126_octobre_2019 (084) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
The Merge by Roman K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
68/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
unexpected rain by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Sunset at Monterrey by Mario Manzano-Camarillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Celebrities in Montréal by Annie Audette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Morning light downtown Stockholm. by Joel Brogmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
&quot;Fire-guard&quot; in Reykjavik by Anna Grönlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
toronto-canada-at-night-black-white--3025-metroscapeCollection.jpg by Jason Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil 2014 by Save the Dream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyscrapers by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sheik Zayed Mosque BW by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
4E5A8995 by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai city shape by hui wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
26th Street, Noe Valley, San Francisco by Patrick Vennari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by micanki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_4651 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
2021-02-23-175651_bw by Friedemann Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Street by Rbegley.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
A spasso con il cane by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_1812 by Khroma lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_06_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-049 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Milk Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta 16th November 2010 by Amanda Threlfall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Pittsburgh Incline by Brad Pulcini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw, 2018 by Aleksander Kalka Photographiti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
Azadi Tower by alamond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The landmark Trafalgar Square on a wet winter morning by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Sunset by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Magic Florence by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Delhi, India*
El reflejo de una fé y de una maravilla - The reflection of a faith and wonderful by Ruben Seabra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amalfi, Italy*
Port of Amalfi, Italy (black and white) by Thanks for 3.2M views!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn, Estonia by Karlis Kadegis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Napoli by Richard Roffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
cafe - restaurant de l&#x27;hotel de ville . genève by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Perù by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
rollin a cigarette by Andreas Schalk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Gotham II by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Magic bubbles by Marie Lehmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sloan's Lake (Colorado), U.S.A.*
Tess by DPVisual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Cluster by Dan Cronin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Volleyball on Hollywood Beach 150 by Dean Lautermilch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Other Side by Miroslav Petrasko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago By Night! by Darran Hey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
KNOCKING-OFF TIME by Torsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Sparkling Lights of Dubai Marina Skyline in B&amp;W by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hug me by ColinB .. Porn on your P&#x27;stream / Faves &#x3D; Blocked., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pause dejeuner ... by Alain Guerquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 37 à Paris-27 juillet 2019 (336) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.09 Intramuros, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A7_DSC9096bw by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_5834 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Untitled by Hasan Nassif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Monochrome, Tram Bridge, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Die Fenster von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
toronto-canada-at-night-black-white--420-metroscapeCollection.jpg by Jason Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Girls in Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
View of the Philadelphia Skyline by C r u s a d e r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bias light by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Loris Paleari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Street photo/Phantasmagoric Paris by sylvain lemaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dark London by Jon Parkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Bonjour, Athènes!_IMG_7033bw_01 by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Morning on Marszałkowska Street, Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The Sparkling view... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Funny girls | Extended cut ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Double portrait, Dubrovnik by Chris Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Firenze - Ponte Vecchio by Amato Maiurano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
School by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Av. Corrientes y Montevideo by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Fans de foot - Lausanne - Coupe du Monde 2014 - Après le match Suisse - Equateur by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Emotions by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
St Anns Square, Manchester by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Historic Streetcar # 1815 San Francisco by Charles Ragucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Flamingo by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Black and white museum by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lines by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Qui ose me déranger? by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Olivier_Roberjot_Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_marche_climat_Paris_21_septembre_2019 (517) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03832 by Norbert Leal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan from the Water by Kristin Strambi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tigre by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo in April 2018 by jechstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_5340 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
She observes. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_13_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-146 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Fake Venessia by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-58-47 - 0097_2 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Hua Lamphong Terminal, Bangkok. by photomozaic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
81/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streets of Gamla Stan by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
scan-22 by Tapdelay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Auto Show Babes 2013-4061340 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Cafe in Paris by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sales &amp; Repair by Malcolm Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia by Paul VanDerWerf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P1010767-2Z by Alain Crocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista by Kyller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by THE ATOMSHOP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Changning District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Columbus Tower, San Francisco by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Streets of Mexico City by Gerald Norman Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by pixinalasidra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
032103011 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
pleasure or curse? by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
July72019Exports-25 by chicago8c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, Février 2021 by Guillaume Guérin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Dimitris Bousoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore subway, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Delphine Gidoin, photographer. Plaça Reial, Barcelona. (Look at the previous picture) by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-2008_02 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tres Caballeros. by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Looking through the hole by Scott James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum. Lines. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
PandèmiaPandèmia by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Maastricht, Limburg Holland*_


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*
Alshaheed Park 2 by Kamal Aljahed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
rain and traffic by Mouhamed Moumen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest in Winter by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location in Noumea, New Caledonia*
YELLOW PRESS TOY by Sekundo ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
_DSC1049a by alfplant2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Copenhagen by night by Preston Drake-Hillyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Path to the holiness - Percorso verso la santità by Stefano Avolio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Pechatniki. Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warschau By Night by kmichiels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
I Feel a Song Coming On by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
raining day by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Gastown Flatiron by Chris Ring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Kyoto, 17 Novembre 2013 by Lorenzo Torracca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Eléctrico 12, Lisbon by Stephan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Light Trails on West Gate Freeway, Melbourne by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei City by Jim Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Salford Quays by Trevor King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
Just one hour in my hometown ! ( 13th run ) - in the pedestrian zone ! by Uwe Groeber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Classic Chicago by Jovan J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Mercurial Marina...#Flickr12Days by Charlie Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Lumineuse ! by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
women.in.Paris by Adeline Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_13_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-162 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Polo Club-6 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Black &amp; white #BlackAndWhite #Monterrey #NuevoLeón #México ⚫⚪ by lizethgarcia2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral de la CDMX by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
MTL Long Exposure by Guillaume Lefebvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm street by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
P1080095 by Andras Varga, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Varna /Bulgaria / hotel London /1930


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_4835 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia City Hall by Ethan Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0665 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hungarian Academy of Sciences, Budapest, Hungary by Victor Bonnet, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC2096 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Östermalmstorg metro station. From the cycle &quot;Amazing metro stations in Stockholm&quot;. You can see more my photos from this cycle by entering &quot;Amazing metro stations in Stockholm&quot; in the search box. by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Sergio Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Sergio Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
...green square station... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
P5303882dsft by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A man walks with his partner by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lights by Johnny Styles, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Varna, Bulgaria*


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Where Mr. Clovis is? by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_1382BW by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Prayers for a better year ahead by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Grandhotel by Jörg S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco vu d&#x27;en haut by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Retratos de la ciudad ix by Yola Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
corniche by Sergi Cardona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Rodney Curato Gaviola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Kantstraße Leica M2 Nokton 1.5 50 mm RPX25 by CourtLux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Siva Vasanth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Chris Heester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
sapessi com&#x27;è strano by Antonio Trogu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PF_0097 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Photographe Explorateur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Street Photography by Markus Jalmerot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Timur Yalcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Héctor García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Düsseldorf-Hafen*


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
The Palm of Suntec City by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Catedral e Campanário em Preto e Branco by Andre Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
The foggy Capital city by Alexey Sobolev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City Hall Boat Frame by DA Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
READY, STEADY ,GO. by franco colabella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
End of Ramadan at Hamad International Airport by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Puzzles by anna bednarkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
In My Mind by ASFPXL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Piétons by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Waiting by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Szücs Balázs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0062 copy by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
polka dots in low light by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
118/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Scottsdale (Arizona), U.S.A.*
scottsdale 07132 by Mark Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Heidelberg in August 2020 I (Black &amp; White) by Sascha Böttcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Remo, Italy*
San Remo by Alessandro Gramazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cancun, Mexico*
The subject of the photograph and the photographer by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La samaritaine by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A white board for your thoughts. by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan ... monument(s) by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gorey, Ireland*
Monochrome, Circular Architecture &amp; Country Landscape, Lewis&#x27;s Tower Holiday Rental, Bailiwick Of Jersey, Channel Islands, British Isles. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Untitled by Christian Keim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Catania (Sicily), Italy*
Catania_Mercato_Junge by Andreas Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki&#x27;s beauty by Alex Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Street &amp; Voigtlander VIII by Matteo Prezioso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Secreto by Fernando Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Untitled by Simona Santoro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
IMG_3889_ra by froetter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
A moment captured at Naples,Italy by Iordanis Io, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Gap, France*
Floriane (6) - La Bréole - Mai 2020 by Christophe AMAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dushanbe, Tajikistan*
Dushanbe, Tajikistan. April , 2010 by Rina Boyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Train to Berlin by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1110574 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik by Christian Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Selfies by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche at Night by Aamir Md. Naeem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Corso by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Nov 2018 by Stephane PELEAU, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
DSC00338 by cess044, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
lines of work by Antonio Delgado Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monochrome, Subway, Lobley Hill, Gateshead, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Light &amp; Dark-2 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
street by lauren.k.berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
woman. by Mateusz Sajdowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_9513 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - USA by Mohannad Khatib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Femme entrant dans la cour du Louvre by Olivier Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shoreditch Street Art - March 2021 by Mark Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
P2160714.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Speed of light by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
... my violin, my city, my passion - I&#x27;ll play for you Moscow by johnny 5 ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
66/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Monochrome, Metal ball, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Conversation by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
EOSR0026 by Karel Macalik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Monochrome, Architecture, Athens, Greece. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Decidedly Paris by Barrie T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels European Quarter - red traffic light by Peter Toporowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Citylife Budapest. by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Easter eggs in black and white*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18dre0691 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
118/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
KFUM - Skeppsbrogatan, Gamla stan by Mårten Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto, Downtown by Janine Riviere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The Finanical District by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_27_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-135 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London UK by THE.ARCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Romantic city by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
TL#62 Hua Lamphong, Bangkok by Kirsty Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Coffee time by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 33 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sthockholm by Carlo Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
IMGP1350-positive by Tapdelay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Downtown by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
ParisWeekend2019_318 by Guilherme Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Il Mago by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Luxembourg by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017.12.11. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf
Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Nassau Cruise Port , Bahamas*_


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Street Carnival -Sao Paulo by Cassio Piccolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC04081_1_1 by n-d-m-g, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai skyline at night (HDR) by Michael Vitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Analog: Stockholm City, SwedenKlara Västra Kyrkogata by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Me, My Bay &amp; I by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 51 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
COVID CAMPING, Downtown Toronto by Robin Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag Building B&amp;W by Sam Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cover by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barna by Lucía Smh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_27_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-225 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes (black white photos edition)


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
la notte del fiume - river&#x27;s night by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília sob a chuva by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A7_DSC2498 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03604 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Wherever the Road May Take You by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Tall ship and Sydney City at dawn. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Qatari band in Souq Waqif by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
La Massana by Mario Chimenea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Clouds Over Midtown East by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_27_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-277 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shoot The City by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Cannareggio, Campo di Ghetto Nuovo by Pietro Nastasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_3530 by Sveto Janota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Biloxi (Mississippi), U.S.A.*
Beau Rivage by Bruce Bordelon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
pedestrian safety by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Surfers in silver by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
On the Bund, Shanghai by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Urbino, Italy*
Urbino maggio 2017 by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nantes, France*
Holly e Monica em Nantes by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
sea of houses by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Yellow tram by Martin Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Blois, France*
Valle del Loira, Dia 5 - Blois 2 by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Rhodes


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore metro, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City elephant and people by Parinya Kawsrito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
R0000249 by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm / Sweden by Staffan Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
La Puerta Del Sol by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
20210213_121051 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
- Cruising The Bosporus - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_27_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-284 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
EMI_9454 by Emiliano Bombelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Danger! by Damon Debono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP by Gustavo Racy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
kids football by Sergey Nazarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2 in Arlanda by Andrew.King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
victorian heritage ñ san francisco by Mike Decourtit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cruce by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by micanki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
down town by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
[siegessäule] by Oliver Löwenherz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Calm by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Batman by Ramon InMar, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Brussels*


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
L O N D O N by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC02121 by Hans Oostende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_3530 by Sveto Janota, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Varna, Bulgaria*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Reflection by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Summertime Togetherness by Gennadiy Kravchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
107/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl posing for another photographer in Stockholm, Sweden 14/11 2014. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
monochrome sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by aurea borne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Journée nationale intersyndicale d&#x27;action à Paris, le 08 avril 2021_O_Roberjot-12 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Untitled by Trần Như Thiên, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Streets by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
espresso doble by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF5588 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by dzesika devic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Beach at quarantine by Lucas Damo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Summer 2019-99.jpg by jbernstein899, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame, Paris by Dennis Diatel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sitting by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Sea View window by martin seychell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai mall by alfonso venzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Flora und Botanischer Garten Köln







*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Down memory lane by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb8443 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
139/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2 in Arlanda by Andrew.King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Por Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Myriam Bardino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
street life at Saint Sulpice - Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Jan Emmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Aerial view of San Marco Piazza (Saint Marc Square): Shadow of tourist on the square by Cloud Mine Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street fashion, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm sketch XII by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra 4 by Xavi Palleja Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Marcos Luz | Rio de Janeiro by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris..... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Juri Morselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Market Brussels #5 by Rasa Alksnyte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Bostonian Skyline by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
A Prince No More by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Moped by Andrew Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Steyr, Austria*
Lokalbahnhof Steyr by Karin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Wuliting, Kaohsiung. by de.bu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Rythm of Buenos Aires by Maximiliano Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Luxembourg*
Night Castle by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Flash back by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
ICKE bin ein Berliner by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Würzburg, Germany*
Leica_m_BW_63553_M35F14V1_wurzburg_Acros by Cheng-Fang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Young lady is thinking by asper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
Algiers city in Black and White by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Siluetas by Eloy Gonzalo García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai...down under by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Henrikinkatu - Henriksgatan by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Senegal*
Senegalese Selfie by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Suur Rannavärav by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Noumea, New Caledonia*
NOUMEA FROM ABOVE by CHRIStophe Robert HERVOUËT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Pont Dom-Lùis by Noemie.C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
In front of Naples by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lublin, Poland*
Gallery by Grzegorz Krol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sète, France*
Harbor of Sète by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Tuk Tuk by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montpellier, France*
Universitas medicorum by Ub R M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alkmaar, Holland*
Alkmaar II The Netherlands by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 32 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
On Stairs... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Monochrome Thessaloniki by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Mong Kok Hong Kong by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bad day in London is still better than a good day anywhere else!  by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Michi H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Red by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pilatus mountain, Switzerland*
DSC_0981 by Hannah Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sintra, Portugal*
Sintra by Bruno Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fez, Morocco*
Fez - #Morocco by #night #citynight by ali el faziki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Roma Pantheon V (1 of 1) by Richard Holzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
Bruges / Belgium by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Leeds Town Hall by Phil Payne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Waiting for someone by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Don&#x27;t worry, I won&#x27;t tell by Loredana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Perspectives on the Canal by Mike Kniec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurter Skyline Black and White by Sebastian Geisel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Flamingo by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gibraltar*
Rock of Gibraltar by Edward Balch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Bridge to Lusail by Rudr Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
E by Lys de Kerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20dra0476 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 33 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Analog: Stockholm City, SwedenKlara Västra Kyrkogata by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF0940 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Olso central station by Emmanuel Ageneau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downward Pressure by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O céu é mais aqui by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
What is behind that curtain ? by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by David Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
_DS20362 - Shark-fin shaped by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne Boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Welfie by darryl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drj0710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan Square by TorySteller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
20-1-2012 VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID C/ DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Different Perspective by Kelly D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Botafogo. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Both couples by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
trafalgar square, london black &amp; white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Waiting by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Antwerpen by 7716 galaxy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
- Parliament of Budapest - by Ferruccio Cimino, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Brussels, Belgium*


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NY in Black and White by Amah M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
500px Photo ID: 265436491 by DaDa 1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9001-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hot day in SPb by Anton Znamenshchikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
031A8223-Edit by Kevin Rodger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
After Hours&#x27; Sophistication by Chance Hill (Doctor Love), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P4100283 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Trafficlights Colorkey by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago at night by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Plaça de Sant Jaume (Acros + G) by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milanese People in Colour by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Janusz Sitko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta 16th November 2010 by Amanda Threlfall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Dia 1 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 24/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Thiago Soares/MNI by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
❤ by Alessandra Yakimova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
66/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
3 levels of media by Björn D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Detail of the Opera House and Bridge by Scott Rae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Your path and the protective railing B&amp;W by Rudr Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
EDU_2249 by Consell General Principat d&#x27;Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Baía de Guanabara by Gabriel Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Clouds Over Midtown East by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PF_0074b by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco by Lens-sense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat (Gozo), Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Pike Place by Ryan Grennan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Celebration by Stephanie Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
big city life by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Jacopo Salvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Washi A031.jpg by Iain Compton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Greve dos Professores no Estado de São Paulo by Thadeu Nogueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to see better by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Yellow tram by Martin Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Time Capsule by Ori Liber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Porto by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
A Quick Break From A Busy World by Rolf Siggaard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
rain break by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 3 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Leopard Heels by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montreux, Switzerland*
Montreux 2014 by JOSSI ANTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
La calèche verte by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Niort, France*
Niort by dynamosquito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava, Slovensko by Henrique Stel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw 2018 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
objects in mirror are closer than they appear by Magdalena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
my city by Aljaž Anžič Tuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Summer Night in Rotterdam by Uli Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
story bridge brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Lanes by R. Major, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lightflow by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Garden Hill, Hong Kong by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Disco Frog by Luminosity 7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
On the way to lunch by Andrew Dempster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Skyline B&amp;W by Mike Pettipas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Sur les toits du paradis by Celine Dilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Funny girls | Extended cut ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lugano, Switzerland*
Lugano #2 by Michael Schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Munich Highlight Towers by Andreas Reiter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Closer than Sisters by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Saône, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Press and the City by Kostis Tatakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bandung, Indonesia*
Bandung Train Station - buddies by Gyaista Sampurno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Catedral de Lima by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Szczecin, Poland*
yellow lamps.jpg by Michał Kondrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Cornerhouse by Tim Brockley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*
seats in the sun Version #1 by mac zeug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&amp;W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Butterfly Residential, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jabber by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bouquiniste - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
At the B-B-Q by David Guyler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC0322 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
68/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-2008_08 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Y llegó la noche... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
On the Charles Bridge by christian GRELARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Vinke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_6685 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
VENEZIA - 1 gennaio 2015 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Market Brussels #1 by Rasa Alksnyte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf Kö, Germany*


----------



## legolego

*The Dark Angel - Turin - [Frejus' tunnel death workers memorial]*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2f56rQ9


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan drama.jpg by Arman Ayva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
... my violin, my city, my passion - I&#x27;ll play for you Moscow by johnny 5 ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by daniel sadono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
A little street photography / Un poco de fotografía callejera by Trensamiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
. by Tommy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P4150011 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil 2014 by Save the Dream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People in a corner by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_24_avril_2021_O_Roberjot-130 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Aerial view of San Marco Piazza (Saint Marc Square): Shadow of tourist on the square by Cloud Mine Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Christmas Shopping - 2020 - by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Empty Roads at midday in the European Quarter of Brussels by Manuel Gomera Deaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Monochrome, Royal Palace Of Cambodia, Phnom Penh, Cambodia. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD161006_0166 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Swedish Parliament by Jonan G.E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Una visión de Madrid by Yezrael Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The Growing Skyline by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
E L E G A N C E . . .👑 beylerbeyi palace bosphorus istanbul 📷 fuji XPro2 &amp; 55-200 #fujifilmtr by brs1959, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
In My Mind by ASFPXL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_24_avril_2021_O_Roberjot-179 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hungarian Academy of Sciences, Budapest, Hungary by Victor Bonnet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
2017 Varsavia by Georgia Berichelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Monochrome, Architecture, The Hermitage Museum, Saint Petersburg, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Emmanuel Zambrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Dodger Stadium and the LA Skyline by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Humid by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest 5 by Stephen Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Old city hall by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Le Palais Royal de l'Almudaina by Karim von Orelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut Cityscape by HUSAM MNEIMNEH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Murmansk, Russia*
DSC_3277 by Измайлов Вадим, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Toronto 2018_154 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Comino tower, Malta*
Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Tristesse et Elegance by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
loco-motion by Magdalena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nicosia, Cyprus*
Nicosia Nights pt. 3 by Viraaj., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mississauga, Canada*
Nikon F2 Photomic - Test by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
HDR Cathedral Square Trams by Dan Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ankara, Turkey*
A Cold Night in Ankara by Uğur F. Korkmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
&quot;The girl who stares at the sea&quot; by Geirix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Rolls Royce Beauties by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Braga, Portugal*
¿Y dónde será esta foto? by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Historic Streetcar # 1815 San Francisco by Charles Ragucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
St-Francois 17- June 2017 by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Emotions by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1110854 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Focus by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
SHADOW BOX by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
when rain came in pouring by sufined, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharp Curve... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les lueurs de la beauté/Paris Street Candid by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_B112012 by Elizabeth Char, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Plages by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

Kaiserswerth, Germany


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow City by Victor Prokhorov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Culture urbaine/Urban farming by Yannick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Wherever the Road May Take You by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa by Richard Karlsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P4240018 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Architeture by mmm photo studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Schuylkill River by Keegan Gallagher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
B A R C E L O N A / wanderings &amp; encounters / 8-37 by Gintaras Dovidauskas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Street by Marco Perini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
les tâches noires by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
L1150112OC by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Aerial view of San Marco Piazza (Saint Marc Square): Shadow of tourist on the square by Cloud Mine Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC02121 by Hans Oostende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by Bob Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
unexpected rain by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City street by Jose Moran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Young Ones... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Brazil by Walter Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by leif eurenius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_1_mai_2021_O_Roberjot-05 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Hall by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Juan Manuel Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018.01.30. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Business City, Singapore by May Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Old Beirut by Miklos Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
❤ by Alessandra Yakimova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by **** Navarrete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Christina Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid street night by iulian nistea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by Magnus Rakeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City Cops. by Vitaliy Piltser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_1_mai_2021_O_Roberjot-131 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London near Regents park by Paul J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia Febbraio 2015 by sauro pucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta-Red by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
FreeCarSundayBrussels2018 by raphael.dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
early morning in the center of Moscow_ by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm BW by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in b&amp;w by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
20210213_121051 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Monumento Natural dos Morros do Pão de Açúcar e da Urca by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Uwe Weigel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco by Lens-sense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
AI1A4338 by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160324 - Brasilia 184 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DSC02505 by Sergio Filatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
32/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydmey, Australia*
R0001238P by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
The Noodle House, City Centre, Doha by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Lines by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street in Rio by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Emma et Gaston aux Deux Magots by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by Jörg Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
002 by Philippe Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wales, U.K.*
Lonely with Friends by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
four. smiling. eyes. by Judy Dean-Clasen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
In Salamanca by Sonia :::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Summer Night in Rotterdam by Uli Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane geometries by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Ross Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver Reflection by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Tram by Andrew Chisholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
8443sSEb2 The Three Chedis at Ayutthaya by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Dirk R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
北京印象/ 中國的蛻與變 / China in Transformation by hanklee_photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn B/W by christian zeiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
DSC_5460_LR5-2 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC street black and white and yellow taxis / New York City by Kévin WildSnap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
...and then this guy came along by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Mobile Ice Cream Parlour by Naveed Dadan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Ghost Town by Alfonso Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit Michigan by Paul Higginbottom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Selective Colors by HN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Starlette... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Sapphires of Santorini by Wafa Kamal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milwaukee (Wisconsin), U.S.A.*
Night and the City #10 by John December, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The central by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
Toledo by Edu T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Av. Corrientes y Montevideo by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Herengracht by Miguel Ángel Lorente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Night Lights by Ed Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Karlovy Vary, Czech Republic*
Karlovy vary black and white by File István, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Perspective by Modori László, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-Saint-Michel, France*
Mont Saint-Michel Black and White by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
When the beach meets the city by Thomas Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
In the city by Siren.r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Winding by Nghi La, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Walk. by mariakleidouhaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona Street by Axel Hgh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2019 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Man with Dalmatian by David Ryba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London, City Hall, May by Silver Machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italia Venezia by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Chain Bridge in night by Pramod Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore gardens, Singapore*
Gardens by the Bay / Сады у залива by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Colossal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Antipostcards. Demolition man by eric shur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Streets of Mexico City by Gerald Norman Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streets of Gamla Stan by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Street Photography Prague by Damien Crossan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Agnee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
She observes. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, 2012 by jan.brunaes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Underground, Overground .. by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
JUST ONE MORE!! by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Mireille by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Building reflections by Bady Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Antipostcards. La liberté de parler et la liberté de filmer by eric shur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
victor bernal by víctor bernal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Monochrome, Night Time, Water Fountain, Phnom Penh, Cambodia. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Rocío Conde-Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Karl Johan&#x27;s Gate [EXPLORED 5/10/12] by Eric The Fish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by whittakermj4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Architeture by mmm photo studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
In My Mind by ASFPXL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Laetitia G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Urban Camouflage by Silver Machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Once upon a time in Budapest Hungary (green bridge) by Aang Permana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160325 - Brasilia 711 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow people by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_6920 by Christian Aguas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Blai - Dia 8 d&#x27;Estat d&#x27;alarma dissabte 21 de març by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The Mirrored City by Luke Zeme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney street by chiao-yin Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Entrance to the Souq by chloesayerspictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by aurea borne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7147 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Out of the shadows (B&amp;W) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
One Day in Paris by Yasin Ozvar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The North Terrace (Trafalgar Square - London) (Monochrome) (Olympus OM-D EM5 &amp; Panasonic 12-32mm Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street, Venezia by Jesús Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Timur Yalcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
the bridge by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palermo (Sicily), Italy*
Covid-19 Waiting for the tourist..(2) by Giovanni Vacanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Reflection of the Canadian Parliament by Eric Galton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Guangzhou-22 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*
Centre Street Bridge - Calgary by Stephan Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Culiacán, Mexico*
Cloudy Exposure by Gerardo García Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
ANDORRA by Nine LaMaitre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clermont-Ferrand, France*
Clermont Ferrand: Place de Jaude by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Midnight in Marseille by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
And off... by Jannik Weber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tarbes, France*
Tarbes autrement DSC04803 by christian lallier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
城 by 超奇 徐, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mississauga, Canada*
Confederation by Abdullah Ishaque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Lovely early morning in Prague by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
RainySummerGirl by Rey Scue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barranquilla, Colombia*
Street shadows by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Come with me. (B.W) by Alfy&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan ... monument(s) by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*
Ghost town by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge in BW I by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/ザグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Street bw by Jan Gessler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Untitled by lina poyet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trikala (Thessaly), Greece*
changing railway tracks by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Skyline B/W by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
&#x27;Believe It or Not&#x27; it&#x27;s crowded London! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Down by the Sea, Barranco, Black &amp; White by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Time to play by Daniel Steuri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Red by Henrique Stel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Teen girls on the streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Gotham II by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ghent, Belgium*
Black and white night view of the architecture of the structures along the Motława river including the Chlebnicka Gate (left), the St Mary’s Gate and the Crane Gate, Main Town, Gdańsk, Poland. 949bw by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Good Night Amsterdam by Abdel Charaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Flamingo by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Kassem Darwish Fakhroo Islamic Centre by omd_user, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La représentation continue 1911 - Now what? — Montparnasse, Paris, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Quezon City Market street style photography by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Columnas by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
early morning in the center of Moscow_ by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Windows by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Verticalidad Regia by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Day and life at the city market in Quezon by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Leonard in the City by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Subway art by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Gerresheim, Germany


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
P1080095 by Andras Varga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P5120700 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Rhodes, Rhodes


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia City Hall by Scott H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Duomo by Paolo Saponaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
One Day in Paris by Yasin Ozvar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Monochrome, Water Feature, Civic Centre, Haymarket, Newcastle Upon Tyne, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Old times Singapore by Muhammad Fajar Alfath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Kazimierza Brokla street by Nikita Perederii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Thunderstorm is near. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
107/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb10 EPL1_110 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague b/w by detstheway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
On A Lunar Landscape... by Constantinos Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Girls in Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation_climat_9_mai_2021_O_Roberjot-380 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Streets of London by Samanta Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Lines - Rotterdam by Michelle Schreuder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Nothing in particular by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. Chile. by Celestyn Brozek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lightflow by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
On the Yaesu side... by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Street photo à Lisbonne by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
En ville by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
sunshine girl by PeiPei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
En route pour l&#x27;école... by Bernard ONDRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Umbrella by Anita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halifax, Canada*
Melting City by S. Dewitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City .. The city of lights by Federico Scotto d&#x27;Antuono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Bottom. Ok. by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Milchbuck Bus, Zürich by Marina Schelbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
At Coimbra by Luc S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
T1 Line... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
LYON by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0929aα by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The Old Street at Night (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bagpiper performs music on the Westminster bridge, London, United Kingdom by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Untitled by JuanFL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
tram by Pertti Määttä, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coricancha, Peru*
Coricancha / Qorikancha by Carlos Pizarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Memories by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1110854 by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
The Queen by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Riverwalk by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Se mordre la lèvre... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Avancer tête baissée... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Silver &amp; gold (in explore 2020-07-25) by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Luis Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
More heads are better than one by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Monochrome, Architecture, Railway Station, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Santa María la Ribera by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Skyline B&amp;W by Mike Pettipas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
75160003 by Buggy Shutter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa Concert Hall by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Another Covid SaturdayNight by sevres babylone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram station by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Underpass by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Unease, rain, and some art by lucamorgese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation_climat_9_mai_2021_O_Roberjot-307 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sitting by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC02121 by Hans Oostende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf street, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

Mallorca


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Twin bridge by onion407, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
It&#x27;s a long way to the top if you want to Rock n Roll 200.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drd0775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streets of Gamla Stan by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tigre by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
PR021641 by Karel Macalik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
[email protected]&amp;w(iii) by Leonidas Binos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The eagles of Rio by Simon Taal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A few steps by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
venezia by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0062 copy by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
arab street by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut, Lebanon by James Mason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_0955D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2020 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I55A4612-Redigera by Michael Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF0940 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
DSCF8294 by Yann B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Dramatic view of Toronto by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sin City - Brussels by Rene Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne Boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bellevue (Washington), U.S.A. *
Bellevue by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure Window by Craig Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hinterzarten, Germany*
Haupthaus, Birklehof. Built in 1922 by Mondo79, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
L8991872 by RG Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quebec city, Canada*
Fontaine Tourny by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Long Street, Cape Town, South Africa, April 2017 by Hans-B. Sickler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to the hills by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A white board for your thoughts. by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Tarmac Chat by Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Grey and red by Blandine VDB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Poznan, Poland*
Moving City #01 by Grzegorz Pawlak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Beehive by Paul Terry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Caracas by Jorge Paz |, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Venezuela*
b&amp;w nature by María Daniela Martín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
De profil... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower - Paris (explored) by Matthieu Manigold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell Miami by Daniel Entrena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Polo Club-6 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
walking through streets of Mexico City by Andrea Palomero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_5851 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
holiday every day by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
At_Night_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
gamla Stan by petri matikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
All&#x27;interno dell&#x27;Harpa Concert Hall by Matteo Rinaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Tetyana Kovyrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Olhares Sinceros by Priscila Alves da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Maremagnum 11 by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan Galleria by Robert Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Quai de la Tournelle. BW. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
DSC03814 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Market Brussels #5 by Rasa Alksnyte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Luca Bencini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan Cascade by recbyden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
68/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Stefano Annovazzi Lodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downward Pressure by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Battery Park by Diego Burrieza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
57th Street West by Sebastian Erlewein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
May 2021 by JeroBau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_3718 by Our Life near the Ocean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Walk alone! by Seksan Chaijit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20090601-DSC02030 by Manfred Svärd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía. Madrid. IMG_1553_ps by José Luis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
We Wish You A Merry Christmas by Wim Kantona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Stairs by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
@ the Top of the Rock by Eric Galton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Seine River #3 Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Greve dos Professores no Estado de São Paulo by Thadeu Nogueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm BW by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
City Lights | Singapore by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Wave by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Cigarrito... by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by o texano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
One Brooklyn point of Manhattan view by mfotograph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
E-Board BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A London perspective by joephoto uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
bella Venezia by Joachim Hertwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Walking in the night by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney overseas passenger terminal by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
dark skies over Ottawa by David Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
valetta malte&amp; (1 sur 1).jpg by Marie Bertocchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Langkawi, Malaysia*
Langkawi by Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
20170427-0064-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Maldives*
Worldwide Photo Walk by mohamed nazeeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*
Street by Thais Streetphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
Peru photograph bw (27) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Place de l&#x27;Hôtel de Ville, Aix-en-Provence, Provence-Alpes-Côte d&#x27;Azur (PACA), Bouches-du-Rhône, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Chickens of Marrakesh by Daniel Bosma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
A sunny day in winter / Un día de sol en invierno by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Waiting to the train by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Old Manchester City Black &amp; White by Justin Fletcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Hola paloma!! by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago&#x27;s L by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Night. Dubai. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_160929_Paris_07_NBt by Francois Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue Richer by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Invaders in the city by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_4638 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Victor JZavala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
L1006866-2 by Vasily Proshchensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Monochrome, Tower Block Architecture, Toronto, Canada. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Friday afternoon, Stockholm city by Lennart Hansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
A woman and her dog, Arundel, UK by sirthrostur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P5220397 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pode ser que não venhas mais (It may be that you are not coming again) by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Pietro Zuco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Hugo Laporte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jardin des Tuileries by George Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A man walks with his partner by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
18990017 by Arnas Balčiūnas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad verano by Edgar Salazar Granados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Slussen construction work and Gamla stan, Stockholm by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Cada uno a lo suyo by a.m.a. (alb_yester), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Days Gone By - See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil by Michael Summers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Vinke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Breathless by day|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris, 2018 by Jenniré Narváez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC02121 by Hans Oostende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Life in Lebanon as tensions increase by Karl Badohal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow guys. Early morning by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03604 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSC09701 by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Karl Johans gate by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
FRB No. 38 - Silberra Pan160 - Roll No. 3 (Rodinal) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Um tom pra calar by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People in a corner by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Seine River by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Portrait. London 2016 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Highlighted by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Monochrome, Temple Grounds, Phnom Penh, Cambodia. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Conversation by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
75/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Theatercaféen by Normann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
69-02 Hunter Street 1, Sydney 1969 by wilford peloquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul 2209 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mas o sol penetrou entre os pelos brasis by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York New York by ANTONIO PUCHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
les gambettes by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Street Feast by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF0653.jpg by Sebastian Schmitt-Wiedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Dimitris Bousoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Martin Neal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
I don&#x27;t know... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-2008_08 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Alessandro Zizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
IMGP2457 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Regierungsviertel by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Streets by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
For a quickie by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
who&#x27;s me by Maria Luisa Paolillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
one evening in June - Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Il Mago by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night / Ночной Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Shoreditch Street Art - March 2021 by Mark Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Waiting by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Timur Yalcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Palacio de Buda by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape of Singapore by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Black and White Beirut Nights by George Zahm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
bearded man by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Monochrome, Tram Bridge, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Vigeland Park - Oslo, Norway by Alan Troidl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P6121601 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Parijs december 2006 (Frankrijk) ZW by Hans van Oostende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Streets of London by Samanta Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Photographe Explorateur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Water Trip by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by daniel sadono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
According to Your Point of View by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&amp;w by Karl Beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Lockdown City, Toronto by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Yellow by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Perspective by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Light parking by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Adrian Poe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Down on the bank of the Thames by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Manhattan, New York City *

The City Never Sleeps (B&amp;W) - Manhattan, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Calverton, England *

Cottage by James Allinson, en Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Frutillar, Los Lagos Region, Chile

End of the Line by Marco Nürnberger, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Viña del Mar, Valparaíso Region, Chile








Viña es gris by Con nuestras manos, on Flickr.


----------



## calatravavx

*Switzerland *

Rainy Day in Bern (Voigtländer Bessa II / MF Tri-X) by Harald Philipp, en Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Bordes d'Envalira, Andorra








Ayer soñé que era Ansel Adams by Miquel González Page, on Flickr.


----------



## calatravavx

*Rhino*

Panzernashorn by Diego Sonderegger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogota D.C *

The Crew - Bogota Airport by Michael Hertel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogota D.C*

Stormy Bogotá by Piotr Lewandowski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogota D.C*

Lights of Bogotá by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellín Supermoon by Hernan Soberon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Ciudad Protegida / Protected City by Hernan Soberon, en Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos

South Tunisian Desert, Tunisia








Sand dunes by Meg Dean, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Machu Picchu, Cuzco Department, Peru








Peru Monochrome by Trevor Eff, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

San Francesco di Paola, Napoli, Campania, Italia | Saint Francis of Paola, Naples, Italy








San Francesco di Paola by Luigi Ricchezza, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece

*SIngapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Light Trails sling The Moscow River by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03832 by Norbert Leal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Åhléns incident by THE ATOMSHOP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía. Madrid. IMG_1553_ps by José Luis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
69-02 Hunter Street 1, Sydney 1969 by wilford peloquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha under the Afternoon Light by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Eyes in the shade by Antoine Beauvillain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by o texano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Relaxation by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Tandem by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
1983 - Oxford Circus by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice sunny day #6 by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018.01.30. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santos, Brazil*
02 Santos - 02/12/2018 by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta with two not really cheap white ladies in front by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Urb16 Df_400 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
-Relax- by Erik_Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2020006 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
Peru images bw (18) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Claude Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Rochelle, France*
Street performance, break dance boys by Nicolas Hell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC - ColorKey by Uwe Werling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Bahamas*
Bahamas by Matt Stallone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
A queue by Michal Baranski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Montagne de Bueren, Liege by Stijn Daniels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Selective Colors by HN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Starlette... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Jesus Christ please save Greece... by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Sheung Wan, Hong Kong, China by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Telephones by Michael Espeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Colegialas / Schoolgirls by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
MSC_1223.JPG by manuel schellenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Paz, Bolivia*
A Selective Protest, La Paz by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
[Deep into stormy waters] by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
...two.get.her by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
In search of life by /Pat/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
monochrome sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wells St-Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Azerbaijan *

at Yanar Dag (burning mountain) by Cornelis Dumoulin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London,England*

Street scene by Maria Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Frankfurt *

Jazz Café Bar by Stefan Wagemann, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Science fiction - Inner City Decline by TWT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Night B&amp;W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
above the Moscow #2 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Streets of Mexico City by Gerald Norman Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
13 maj 2021. by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague, 2021 by Blackeye Liner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athènes 2020 by Thierry Ebener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Nevada, USA*

2021-01-040-My Neighborhood at Night-12-Black and White by Jim Sage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mission Alpha in space (China)*

Black and white city in the snow with blue by Thomas Pesquet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sevilla*

Fading - Desvanecimiento by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Lincoln Center, New York City *

fountain by Albyn Davis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna*

City by daduda Wien, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich*

Munich Inner courtyard by Andreas Scharr, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled, Paris 2020 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
23 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Palace of Versailles, Paris*


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogota D.C - Colombia*

Bogotá black and white. by Laura Catalina Tovar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogota D.C - Colombia*

Iglesia de las aguas by Mariasme, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogota D.C - Colombia*

Sin título by Sebastián Galarza Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Medellin - Colombia*

This is the matrix and they call it Reallity by Hernan Soberon, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Downtown Beirut by Scott Muir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb0339 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (330) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Tiberiu-Alexandru Bozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wuhan, China*
Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Segovia, Spain*
Plaza Mayor, Segovia. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goa, India*
Uttorda Beach , Goa, India Sescape with a Fishing boat in November 2009 by Anoop Negi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
walking down the street by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
ICKE bin ein Berliner by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Tram at Bratislava by Ranjith Kizhkoodan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milwaukee (Wisconsin), U.S.A.*
milwaukee art museum :: calatrava by Steven Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
Black &amp; White France - Bordeaux+Paris by YoGabasGabas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Against by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
Bungalows at Bora Bora by Phil Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krasnodar, Russia*
A-synchronicity by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Windhoek, Namibia*
Pool by skinner08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
PARCOMETRO by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Pueblo fantasma by Drogdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Waldschlösschenbrücke colorkey by master miyagi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Ten past Ten 265.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Early evening in Tallinn city by Jason **, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Eivissa*
... Anoche soñé que volvía de Dalt Vila... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Her Little Dog... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷sheep and boat... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The Sparkling view... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London calling by Henrik Grankvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
DSCF7758 by Tony Bottrall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
lima by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Crossroads by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
DSCF1669 by Juliana Tomasini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Teen girls on the streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1010643b by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Pittsburgh 2016 by John Barbiaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Taxi by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
An evening at Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Lumineuse ! by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris At Night by Dylan Kelly O&#x27;Keefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
“Smile at strangers and you just might change a life.” – Steve Maraboli by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Potenza, Italy*
Hills and clouds Basilicata by Dieganzewelt ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Different Colours by K.L.Jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
only so by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Arsht Curves by Mario Casal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Waiting by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Old And New World by Michael Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
00501-322 by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Urban Anonymity by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Downtown Reykjavik, Iceland by Maria Moschovou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
CN Tower Framed by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Altinho na praia by Manoel Moraes Jr., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSC_0184 by Barry Bellovin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Al Baluard de Migdia by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
DSCF0077 Torre Diamante by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Fête de la musique by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Aerial view of San Marco Piazza (Saint Marc Square): Shadow of tourist on the square by Cloud Mine Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure Window by Craig Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_zorki_4_002_07 by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City Reflection - Mono by Partha Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Night B&amp;W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#moscowclassic 0.16 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City crosswalk 2 (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm / Sweden by Staffan Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2006_00x2 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Monochome Dresses by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Truss by street level, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
K by Julio Leon Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Seaside by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Citylife Budapest. by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan by Romet Liivamägi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb8443 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2 in Arlanda by Andrew.King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Day 4 2- 047-Exposure by Phil Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de Mexico, MX. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
IMGP2830 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown-1155-3-3 PS-2 by photonplay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
U-Bahn in a hurry by Rien van Voorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
PB270030 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sunday walk in times of pandemic by Joan López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Light parking by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Outside the Louvre by Fernando Gómez Peregrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Klemensplatz*. 
Düsseldorf Kaiserswerth Germany


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore MBS by chao lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília sob a chuva by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 51 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Monochrome, Castle Gate Footbridge, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Autumn by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer Silhouette by Adonis Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
One Brooklyn point of Manhattan view by mfotograph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Effel Tower, Paris, France. by Travel Center UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Rheidol Terrace by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Malta-Red by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Grand-Bornand, France*
Hang-glider @ Le Grand-Bornand, Savoie, France by Fabrice Beaudoin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa, Canada by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta 27a by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angkor Wat, Cambodia*
SiemReapBW-20 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by easyroute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Best Of Buenos Aires Part 1 by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
afternoon by I m Peace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Instameet71518#13 by 2C2KPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Departure by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Tatra vs. Flexity by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Banska Bystrica, Slovakia*
Banska Bystrica by socrates197577, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dallas (Texas), U.S.A.*
Dallas Reunion Tower Dallas, TX by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gioia Tauro, Italy*
Tuffo (da campione) dal Pontile by Giuseppe Tripodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Saturday Morning by Gordon Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Antofagasta... by Abel Dorador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Airbus A320 Vueling EC-MVD by Pasajeros en Tránsito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*
Untitled by Mishifu The Cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*
Deserted POA 01 by Ricardo de Bem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Happy Family by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Norwegian aesthetic sense by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Hohenzollern Bridge by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rainbow @ Erasmusbrug: Black &amp; White by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Ross Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Centro by fahrenheit75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
escalators by Ava Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Night by W. Van Domera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Claustrophobia of a Tourist Trap by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
&quot;Construction &amp; Shoppers&quot; Shenzhen, China by sherrah sherrah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sloan's Lake (Colorado), U.S.A.*
Tess by DPVisual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron Building black and white and colour by Richard Enticknap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
ganymed . zurich by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Must Be Tourists by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2020 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstiklal Caddesi - B&amp;W street photography by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Her Little Dog... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷in the monastery by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Taxi by 2h.s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London - Black, White and Red by Chris D. Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Electric Sunset by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Xerethra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Estonia*
Tallinn by Henning Klokkeråsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luzern, Switzerland*
Lucerne, Switzerland by Tamas Bauman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Street in BW. Albertina in Vienna by Marcin Kopiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1170539 DV by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
The Bubble Vendor by Long Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
City in Black &amp; White by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&amp;W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black and White Marina by ANDY ARCIGA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Loneliness by Adrian Poe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La représentation continue 1911 - Now what? — Montparnasse, Paris, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Plein Soleil by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Sidewalk PosseJune 12, 2018.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sithonia (Chalkidiki), Greece*
Looking for Sithonia by Alain Blanchard, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Otworzyć dziś w sobie okno na świat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drg0753 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Santa María la Ribera by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga em preto-e-branco by Luiz Filipe Varella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens GR 06/2020 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio De Janeiro at quarantine by Lucas Damo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
new-york-city-new-york-at-night-black-white--388-metroscapeCollection.jpg by Jason Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_13_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-146 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sitting by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lights by Johnny Styles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
#Երևանի գիշերներում by Կօֆէ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Kiss by Timur Razykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Tiberiu-Alexandru Bozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid_Plaza de Callao by Carlos J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P7030131 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris: City view by CleliaMal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Simone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
la notte del fiume - river&#x27;s night by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

El Campello /Alicante / Spain/ EU

Pantalán by Julián Pastor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Medellín, Colombia*

HARLEY MEDELLIN by ivan becerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*San Francisco, California*

Fifty Shades of Grey by Felipe Nuñez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*SIngapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Hua Lamphong Terminal, Bangkok. by photomozaic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18dre0833 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by night by 1968photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
20-1-2012 VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID C/ DE ALCALÁ-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Autumn by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Those covid days... by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Waiting to be seated by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
L1140141 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia Canal Grande by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
one way by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Düsseldorf, Germany*_


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Düsseldorf, Germany*_


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Outside Stockholm City Theatre by The Boseographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Market Street by Jay Pasion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Sonia Montes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(736/17) Coches en La Habana XVII - tuKola by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
untitled by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Black and white streetscape by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hague, Holland*
(Red) carpet dresses... by Pascal Maramis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by James Roach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metallic Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bridge encounter - Black and White - Pont Alexandre III - Paris - 09/06/2014 by Stéphane Emery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hug me by ColinB .. Porn on your P&#x27;stream / Faves &#x3D; Blocked., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow-vests-Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-acte 37 à Paris-27 juillet 2019 (318) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Valledupar, Cesar, Colombia*

Sentimiento Vallenato by Hugo German Guanumen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogotá D.C-Colombia*

Lights of Bogotá by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogotá D.C - Colombia*

Ciudad Kaos by Trujillo Ese Andrés Efe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Arlington, Virgina, USA*

Military Funeral Honors are Conducted for U.S. Army Master Sgt. Gable Gifford in Section 55 by Arlington National Cemetery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong *

20:29 by smp2165, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York, USA *

Flatiron Building black and white and colour by Richard Enticknap, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
20190412_F0001: Lime E-bikes on the roads by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
The beach by Cherry Bream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Canning Town Flyover by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Geometry by Kim Ohara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
BLACK WHITE by echolina by Alina Echo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
City of lights. by George Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streets of Gamla Stan by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Die Fenster von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
LabMo by night. by NDNWITHALEICA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
MT 05/2021 - Corcovado Mountain by RAvillez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
NYC, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Plaça de Sant Jaume (Acros + G) by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Duomo di Milano B&amp;W by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Stairs by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
2021-♈-20200901064 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Flota Cartagena by Carlos Chalarca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santa rosa de Viterbo, Boyacá - Colombia *

Catholic church. by Alfonso Vecino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bucaramanga, Santander, Colombia*

Bucaramanga B&amp;W by Alfonso Vecino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Santa Marta, Colombia*

Helice by John J. Jaramillo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Modern urban architecture. Beirut, Lebanon by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
above the Moscow #2 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City building by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb11 EPL1_150 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
City of blinding lights... by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Clouds Over Midtown East by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
les toits de Paris - the roofs of Paris by Willy Verhulst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne Boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The mood for monday morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan from the Water by Kristin Strambi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Streets of Mexico City by Gerald Norman Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Black and White kind of day by Greg David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Distance yourself by Mark Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
1995-05-07 Parijs. Boule vard de Charonne Ile de France. Art Nouveau entrée métro. ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS NO LOGOS, THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING. © RESPECT by Jo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0058-3 by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC8039 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
North Sydney cityscape at night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Sun is setting down for a new arabian night by Romen Barua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Gran Valira by tamarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7147 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Sitting on the stairs at BNF (French National Library) - Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Market Brussels #1 by Rasa Alksnyte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Night by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tripoli, Lebanon*
Sidewalk sales by issam atassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont Ventoux, France*
Mont Ventoux-10 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - Quais du Rhône - Repos by Dominique chanut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Who are you? by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Skyline B/W by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London calling by Henrik Grankvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Cupids Span by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mont-Saint-Michel, France*
Mont Saint Michel 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
two Girls in the Streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester. by keith vaughton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Street by John Sam Chou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Sprinting across LaSalle by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
After Rain #worldcaptures #souqwaqif #turkinstagram #Amateurs_Bnw #architecture #bnw #bnw_city #bnw_life #bnw_globe #bnw_captures #doha #exklusive_shot #grammasters3 #globalhotshotz #igs_asia #ig_europe #ig_livorno #instatravel #lonelyplanet #nikond7100 # by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Concrete Jungle by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jabber by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
couleurs sur noir et blanc - Le Louvre - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
tuthankasmona by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
DSCF3581-Modifier-1 by steph-55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Monochrome, City Landscape, Downtown Toronto, Canada. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Cyclists in Manila by Matthew Roberge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC0027bw by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
2001_0638-13_spot_20201117 by Réal Filion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Filminspelning by Exploding Lights, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik in rain by Mateusz Sajdowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Last night at the old Bay Concourse, August 15 2015 by Lok Yau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR around Museu do Amanha, Rio de Janeiro-3.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Old Town streets by Joan López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
milan, october 2017 by Nata Madilyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
12/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Walking in the night by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00041 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Brisbane, Australia*

Queen Street B&amp;W by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bordeaux, France*

Bordeaux Black and White - 4171 by ❉ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ 卄ᗴᘉＳ❉, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mail*

Black and White and some other color by gavinkochel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Michigan, USA*

029448bw- Time For Silhouettes And Shadows To Play by David Hoffman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Amberg , Germany*

Anonymous for the Voiceless in Amberg. by auqanaj, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Munich, Germany*

And Then They Disappeared by auqanaj, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan by Jongwon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drd0469 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
107/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Close-Up... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rain march by BABAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The eagles of Rio by Simon Taal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
manhattan at night by azahar omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Avenue des Champs-Élysée Aerial View by Rosangela Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
VENEZIA - 1 gennaio 2015 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
concreto orgânico by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Swedish Parliament by Jonan G.E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
200801-115854_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
From The Peaks by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
mexico city essential by Karolina Lubryczynska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Flower Power II by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Skyline by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Cordusio, Milano by Niek Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Quai de la Tournelle. BW. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Milk Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Thanos G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Nagasaki Ekimae Taxi by リンドン, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
18-325 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Konstanz, Germany*
IMG_2339 by Jürgen Mair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rimini, Italy*
August 22, 2016.jpg by Pavel Khurlapov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Attack by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Fol 2014 3 by Pinky0173, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Streetphotography by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit in Black &amp; White by VasenkaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Untitled by jraffo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Drinkin&#x27; streets by Patrick Caracas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
... by Leonid Zvegintsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsingborg, Sweden*
Konsul Olssons Plats by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaunas, Lithuania*
Summer Evening | Kaunas, Laisvės alėja #204/365 by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kathmandu, Nepal*
Taking flight by Goran Ehren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clermont-Ferrand, France*
View of Clermont-Ferrand from the Parc de Montjuzet by Michael C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
Piazza del Campo, Siena by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Porsche 911 GT3 RS by T-low Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Early evening in Tallinn city by Jason **, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Noir by Agha Zain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istambul, Turkey*
Selective Colors by HN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Starlette... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
Acropoli di Lindos VIII by S t e v e B e s t [CHIUSO], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong. by RG in TLV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
&#x27;Believe It or Not&#x27; it&#x27;s crowded London! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
[FearLess] Brave sea surfing by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Galleria by Dominique CARON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakech, Morocco*
Luz magica. Magic light by Manuela Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Tramway Workers (last day before delivery) [Explore] by Ramy Maalouf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Emotions by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Skyscrapers in the Park by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Peñiscola, Spain*
The Castle And The Beach by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago River Bridge Skyline Black White by Patrick Malon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha BW by Photos Taken by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metallic Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
AQ by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Three Girls And The Rain by Manuel Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150613_290D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street Blues by Bernardo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November 2020 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Cherco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Opera House by Bill Herndon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
An Un-forgettable May 2-4? by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lançar mundos no mundo by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York...Good to see you again by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La traversée du miroir by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Portrait. London 2016 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco by Lens-sense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Región de Murcia, Spain.*
La tierra de mis orígenes / The land of my ancestors by Antonio Molina, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Snaaaax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney lockdown 2021 - Town Hall train station by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
IMG_1030_TEST LONG by John Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bosque da Barra Natural Municipal Park by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, 2012 by jan.brunaes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Bruno dc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Reflection by daniel ghetu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
[September Photo Challenge 8/30 - A photo of San Francisco per day, every day!] by Antoine Imbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Béziers, France*
Cathédrale saint Nazaire - Béziers by 7ns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
After the rain by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Futuristic world by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
2by2 by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Malmo Live by Andreas Swensson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belfast, U.K.*
Sunny Belfast by G Kells, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
- Cubes - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
The inside man by Andrea Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Flower Bed &amp; Russian Architecture, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ahmedabad, India*
Jama Mosque, Ahmedabad by Naveed Dadan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
300_4500 LAC BW by vermacsantos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Tonight I&#x27;m gonna bury that horse by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Untitled by Ale Brando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Lolita nie en bloc by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Whites in the dark by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Cityscape by Mark Underwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Apoquindo by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Front of Tokyo station by Kaz Empson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Rushing into 2020 by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC8413 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC_1177 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
The Red Rocket by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Silhouette in front of a fence by Joan López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
A cool black and white shot of a downtown Milan evening by Ricky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Dark Tower (FM3a / FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne Boularand, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Legoland, Centro, Oberhausen Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Varna Port, Bulgaria*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw 2021 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC0020 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Gran Circo es esta ciudad [VIII]... [This city is like a big circus] by Vladimir Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Dave.Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Cold evening by Miroslav Franc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O Tempo pediu pra folha dançar / Pra folha dançar e nunca parar / E sempre curar o dia. by © Antonio Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation_sanitaire_Paris_31_juillet_2021_O_Roberjot-164 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat (Gozo), Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
002 by Philippe Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Metro tunnel by Steven Belin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Busy in Madrid City by Ami Strachan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00001 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul street stories by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron Night by Kimani Calliste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Coloumns by Eren Urey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
People in Venice by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Theatercaféen by Normann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
From The Peaks by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
CN Tower Framed by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Bicycle Race ... by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
North Wells Street by Mark Allen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
A spasso con il cane by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Street by Marco Perini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
street chronicle by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Street Feast by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
JUST ONE MORE!! by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Jan Willi Talgø, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Corfu, Greece*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Corfu, Greece *


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
big cities 2/2: brasília by joão paulo prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC0469 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
stockholm113 by Peter Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_022 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Long exposures - King Street Newtown (lockdown 2021) by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
ANDORRA by Nine LaMaitre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Memorial Getúlio Vargas by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
“Pre War” Building - Upper West Side by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Journal de bord by Mathieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Londres bn_0060 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande nei pressi di palazzo Giovannelli e del Fontego dei Turchi by Michele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS &amp; THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
La Rhonie Sapa 2014-74 by danikamalfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge, Budapest / Мост Свободы, Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bellevue (Washington), U.S.A.*
setup I by kurt essler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
This is Bangkok by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Shadow stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Looking through the eyes of love by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Oran : ciel menaçant sur la mosquée du Pacha by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to see better by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Subway to the town center by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gérardmer, France*
Longemer by Soyer Rodrigue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Think the nature by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Edinburgh Old Town by Jon Benham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Marrakesh Morocco by nickphelps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Windhoek, Namibia*
Pool by skinner08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Dominican republic*
Sosua - Dominican Republic 2016 by Dusan Zidar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
* by Yulia Barishnikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antalya, Turkey*
The Boy by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Djibouti city, Djibouti*
_DSC1332-Edit by joaquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Gaypride Reykjavik by Jorunn Sjofn Gudlaugsdottir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
Untitled by Christian Keim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
56/365 by Clarisse McClellan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Dark Night R´Dam by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane lights by Kristen McIlhargey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
at a Tran station by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Dermis50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Mid Summer by yasu(comme ci, comme ca.), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Würzburg, Germany*
Alte Mainbrücke / Old Main bridge, Würzburg (Germany) by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Night Lights (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn, Estonia by Karlis Kadegis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint John, Canada*
A Night In Saint John by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Heidelberg at Night in November 2020 IX (Black &amp; White) by Sascha Böttcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
end of summer by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
DSCF0977 by saspav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
DSC04199 MA by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
Rigensis by Poondash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
park | port | city by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Bus Stop by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A Midnight Encounter by Camille Marotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Red Light District by Diego Voyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Mexico*
The Mission by Rabican7-Away, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Piercing the frowning clouds - Пронзая насупленные облака by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Thrangu Monastery by Djordje Cicovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
&quot;Fallen&quot; by Ken Rozen Cautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Rene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC0266 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 1 by Anders Ekelund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Photographer_0070 by Lothar Heller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Last night at the old Bay Concourse, August 15 2015 by Lok Yau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Portrait by Michell Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
15th Street near City Hall, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Imposing! by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Tram by Jonathan Poston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
street chronicle by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leather by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
cart wheel by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapote skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline BW by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City train station by Joakim Ravell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid ... by Elio buscemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Palácio Tiradentes by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Afternoon, Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London city by Llorenç Coll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Ivan Ciappelloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
European Quarter - Brussels by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*SIngapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Snaaaax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC9997 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2020 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-2008_08 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid street night by iulian nistea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Nezgsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cyclist in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Roger Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
L1140488 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco by Lens-sense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P1010767-2Z by Alain Crocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Simon BOISVINET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai city shape by hui wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco View by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
hong kong city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Emmanuel Zambrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Around The Corner, Yonge/Dundas Street by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Basilique du Sacré Cœur de Montmartre by Matthew Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
night lights by Diana Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Ponte JK em Brasília by Tiago Degaspari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC1504 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Columnas by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl posing for another photographer in Stockholm, Sweden 14/11 2014. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney lockdown 2021 - Town Hall train station by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Lines by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Revoir Paris by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Beautiful curves by Ali Sabbagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Coco Taxi 2 by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
Old Downtown San Antonio by Nam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
TownePlace Suites by Phil Roeder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Monochrome, Arched Architecture, St. Lazarus Greek Orthodox Church, Larnaca, Republic Of Cyprus. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Sens interdit by Réginald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Briançon, France*
DSF1291-nb by stephan bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Nyhavn Selective by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 5 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bologna, Italy*
Portici Bolognesi by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
The Streets of Warsaw by David_Blair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge in BW I by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
story bridge brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by night by oscar salazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
TOKYO SKYTREE by Lotus Mi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
1960 Again by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Rainy Day by Chris Lue Shing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Old Town streets by Joan López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
El Dom ! by joe00064 -- moved to 500px, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Richard Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Millenium Bridge by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leather by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
IMG_4262-Bearbeitet by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb0587 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by daniel sadono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
summer 2018 @ Prague, CZ 11 by Amselchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
The Rocket by Adrian Badaraco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Battery Park by Diego Burrieza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta 27a by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels - 33 by Ayoub Ziani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018.01.30. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de Mexico, MX. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Stuart Malcolm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
PB190282 by Mark Luccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
July72019Exports-25 by chicago8c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Viaduto Santa Efigênia by Bruno Nogueirão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Salesforce Building, San Francisco by Ed Brownson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
107/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Coastal Titan and downtown Toronto by alex_7719, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
000304150010 by Aaron Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Street by Domenico &#x27;Mimmo&#x27; Ferreri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
103950 by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Urban Camouflage by Silver Machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool, street lights by Steve Ingham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa, Canada by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Neuquen, Argentina*
Arroyo Liuco by Sandro Caceres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ypres, Belgium*
Beauty of Flanders by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Day or night?! doesn't matter.. It's the queen Victoria <3 by Ahmed Gemeai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cyberjaya, Malaysia*
my world by pyan ishak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Magnitogorsk, Russia*
In the arms of Ural by Cano Vääri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
You&#x27;re not listening to me ! by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Welcome 2016 by Sven Hilscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orebro, Sweden*
Örebro, Storgatan 2015-05-06 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taranto, Italy*
_D3_0414 by Andrea Donato Alemanno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Darwin, Australia*
Calm with the storm 3|52 by John Azarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Khartoum, Sudan*
Khartoum, Sudan by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Lent by Jovan Klopocan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Old city hall by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Saudi Arabia*
Desert Road: Black &amp; White by Noor S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thun, Switzerland*
Wolken / Clouds by Beutler Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Splash of Color at Night by Michael Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Rijeka (Fiume) by Luca Iacobellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
[ Asperità della città - Asperities of the city ] DSC_0614.R3.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Streets by AAcerbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
23 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, U.K.*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne Boularand, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Rambla Salada / Spain.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
City train by Bayandur Pogosyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC8523 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm, Sweden by Michael Wifall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza de Cibeles by Enrique Santana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
108_Prag by Ulrik Christiansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0694 by Eric Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cinelândia by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
&quot;A fantabulous night to make romance&quot; by Carl Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London City Bus by Mandy zhang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Photographe Explorateur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0315-3 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Thanos G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Night B&amp;W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DSC02505 by Sergio Filatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City building by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo, Norway by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AF 2018-365-263 by Alister Firth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mas o sol penetrou entre os pelos brasis by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
à contre sens by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
A wheel man in Nanjing by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Frost by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Untitled by Salmonpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille in b&amp;w by Andreas Tsonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The forest subway of Berlin &quot;Thanks for the Flickr explore&quot; by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Primary colors  by JohnNguyen0297 (busy - on/off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Smena 8M- Fomapan 100 by Arthur Kha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paramaribo, Suriname*
centrale markt by miguel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Tonight I&#x27;m gonna bury that horse by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
Timisoara by Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kampala, Uganda*
Chicken Shop Activity by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Villach, Austria*
b&amp;w by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sunshine by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*
La Candelaria | Bogotá | Colombia by Gilberto Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
tableau vivant by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
zürich 16 by matthias haemmerly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
University of the Arts Bremen/Germany by Fabian Sattler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taranto, Italy*
Taranto by armando capochiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Emmanuel Zambrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Surreal Name Given, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbor Bridge by James Jewell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İSTANBUL by d u, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris by Vetbonkie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by Haluk Firat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP - Sao Paulo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Lockdown 20202 - China Town San Francisco, Ca. by Pu Kengkeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Hamilton - Toronto, Hamilton &amp; Buffalo Railway (1931-1987, 1996-Present) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A6502938 by Bruno Koch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Riders by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Moll de la Fusta- Barcelona by Pep 1984, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Fiat 500C and Fiat 500S by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A dog - Rue Malebranche Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
L1140488 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sin City - Brussels by Rene Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
the bridge by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*SIngapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Reflection by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC0714 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Fountain in Mexico City by Stefano D&#x27;Acunto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb18 D700_007 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00015 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Qatari band in Souq Waqif by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by Duncan Lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Catedral Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Classic New York by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris &quot;Copyright Tour Eiffel - Illuminations Pierre Bideau&quot; by P. Roß, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Santander , Spain*


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Cityscape, Ottawa, Ontario by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiev. Ukraine by Elena Penkova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Puebla, Mexico*
EL Parian by Gerardo Cuaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maceio, Brazil*
Capoeira by Jr Manolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi by Giorgi Ebanoidze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi minh city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Free at last by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Prenez place by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London - Black, White and Red by Chris D. Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Würzburg, Germany*
Weisser Turm in Rothenburg ob der Tauber by oʇ[◎]ɥd | ʍɟɐ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
The Custom House by Colin Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
THE POINT BUILDING. GUAYAQUIL - ECUADOR. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cusco, Peru*
Cusco square by Jaime Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*
La Candelaria | Bogotá | Colombia by Gilberto Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calascibetta (Sicily), Italy*
Central Sicily _ Calascibetta from Enna by Piero Mammino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis (Minnesota), U.S.A.*
Third Avenue Bridge by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Peter Sossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Two young women walking and snacking by Bratislav Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Petra, Jordan*
Treasury by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Srd cable car by Ville Virta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Over the river by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Robert Krenker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Wet Back Passage by 100 Real People, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdańsk, Poland*
the red seven by Johannes Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Waiting by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha BW by Photos Taken by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Mercurial Marina...#Flickr12Days by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
De profil... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Black White and Red by Simon Caunt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Rushing into 2020 by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC0591 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
c&#x27;est beau il n&#x27;y a pas d&#x27;auto ! by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC02343 by Erik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
IMG_2363 - Reykjavík by Alessandro Grussu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Chess by night. by NDNWITHALEICA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Flooding in Philadelphia after Ida, 9/2/2021 by xnedski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Spain | Barcelona | Ramblas - male performance artist by Marcus Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Smoke Signals by Petricor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris après la pluie by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - street by Elena GEm Ferrara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xewkija (Gozo), Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
WP1-E021 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC5708 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_1657 by fcruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Pařížská Street, Staré Město, Prague by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Streets by Lisbet Svensson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Dramatic view of Toronto by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7147 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Atravesar un puente - Cross a bridge (Booklyn Bridge) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The way by nanta R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London UK by THE.ARCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Romantic city by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Welfie by darryl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
98/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Dave.Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul. by @ tameristan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Samba da minha terra by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Emma Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Portrait. London 2016 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
VENEZIA - 1 gennaio 2015 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
Malta_and_Gozo_09 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne Boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
B-777 KPHX by Chris Deahr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
red bike by Lock J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Coruña, Spain*
Plaza de María Pita, A Coruña by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSCN1298 by tamara omana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Future is now by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
澳門黑白街拍 by Wang Tou Kun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016_616 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
sea of houses by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A Backyard outlooks by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ribe, Denmark*
Ribe, Danmark by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Samoa*
Samoa - suncoast by David Ruddock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Monochrome, Colonnaded Architecture, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Constanta, Romania*
Constanța by Jacek Domanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Sana&#x27;a Street by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Smena 8M- Fomapan 100 by Arthur Kha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ulcinj, Montenegro*
Big City Trafic In A Small Town by Alfred Grupstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Paint over the cracks by Fabrizio Fois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Black White &amp; Red by Steve Pond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
sincerity by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Lens flare haven IV by Kervin Tran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lucas - SK8 by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
got my eye on you by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
000682 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Connection by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
story bridge brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Etihad Stadium Black &amp; White by Mitch Nicholls Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Rain , the Cloudy City by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dalian, China*
Balance by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel, Mittlere Rheinbrücke, 2014 by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Empire State Building in New York City black/white by M Type, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
The Street, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by Emil Lundström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Black and white union flag by WISEBUYS21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Cohen by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
DSC_5460_LR5-2 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia-DF-Brasil by Bruno Gerude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
I Feel a Song Coming On by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Rush Hour by Mihovil Mandić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Fishing in the midday sun by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Crossing by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Night B&amp;W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Diversity on the bridge by Hiroki Kawana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Columnas by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
UWC-2018-07-17-004-LrPsVpNx by Theo van Alphen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague - street by Mario T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo S by EivArch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
505 Dundas by JHD Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Rodrigo Paixao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Baker Street by Geoff France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Giorgio Maggiore by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP - Sao Paulo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_1382BW by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm, Sweden by Michael Wifall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Garden bridge by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Crossing #3 by Pedro Borges Cali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 51 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 16 by Jackson Myers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Stadtverkehr by LARS Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Calm by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb10 D700_756 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - The directions by Art Sperger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
VENEZIA - 1 gennaio 2015 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
#5525 Budapest by Robert Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
What is reality and what its reflection? by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bremen, Germany*
Just one hour in my hometown ! ( 13th run ) - in the pedestrian zone ! by Uwe Groeber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P5281027 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam black night by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Down the Yarra by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Canada - Vancouver by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
On my way to ... by roTokyo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
The Guardian. by luis valdes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Girls taking selfie by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Charleroi, Belgium*
Gate 11 by Primitif-Atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*York, U.K.*
York Minster by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Street scene outside Macy&#x27;s store by Des Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Griffintown Reflections by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Double Face by Transformer18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Wallets Out by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Domovinski most bw by Ivan Vranić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 33 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Au loin by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Flamingo by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&amp;W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
city of dust ° by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Corso by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jabber by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
couleurs sur noir et blanc - Le Louvre - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*St.St. Konstantin and Hellena, Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*St.St. Konstantin and Hellena, Bulgaria*


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Philippines - Manila and Palawan (2016 03-04) -7.jpg by Ike ofSpain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC2325 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
75/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
00504-832 by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
September 2020 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hringbraut by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Late Night Conversation by klementsp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7147 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Phone Call by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Streets from Barcelona by David Cucalón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Fase 2 by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
JUST ONE MORE!! by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS &amp; THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape of Singapore by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan drama.jpg by Arman Ayva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-2008_08 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
IMG_20160501_191422_DxO by david onteniente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by dzesika devic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Concrete Jungle by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris.jpg by Pericles Loucopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of Dreams and Nightmares by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat (Gozo), Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Porto, Portugal*

Untitled by Jose M García™, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazilia*
Museu Nacional e Catedral de Brasília by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#urban 0.01 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 51 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streets of Stockholm by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
paseo nocturno by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney city - winter night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Bridge to Lusail by Rudr Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra La Vella - 7 Poetes Jaume Plensa by Tony Felgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mann by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris. by Ariel NZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Todaro - Venice by Marco Manente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Un matin aux puces by Patrick Demolder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Omaha (Nebraska), U.S.A.*
Aluminum poles by Chris Eiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
St-Francois 17- June 2017 by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Wallets Out by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
streets of zagreb 4985 and 32 oody black white and red by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 338 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Cordeliers by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Monochrome Thessaloniki by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London .. telephone and bus by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Swirzerland*
Time to play by Daniel Steuri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn Nights by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
The Calls Leeds 1. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
You say black, I say white [Bicycle Race] by Stef Demeester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Good evening by Kokulan Vivekananthan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Home time by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Chronicles of COVID-19 in Novosibirsk by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
Nur-Sultan (Astana), Kazakhstan 2018 by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 5 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
Astana by Aitor Montaña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Durban, South Africa*
_MG_9175 BNW1 by Willper Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
street portrait of a graffiti artist by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb14 D700_388 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
. by Giorgio Dua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France © 2012 by Feda&#x27;a Al-Homaili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
above the Moscow #4 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid street night by iulian nistea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague in BW - Czech Rep. by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, National Historical Museum by Vasilis Tsouptsis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London city by Llorenç Coll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xewkija (Gozo), Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridges of Budapest in Monochrome #1 by David Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut, Lebanon by James Mason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Sweden by leif eurenius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
IMGP1350-positive by Tapdelay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P5120700 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer Silhouette by Adonis Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge Cables at Night by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
parigi-0662 by Fotoclub Chivasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by john brand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drh0571 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico cify, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Stuart Malcolm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
20-1-2012 VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
20210213_121051 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
IMG_0040 by Alev Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Río de Janeiro by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
In My Thoughts by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
street Covid19 #29 by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco by Lens-sense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
SCS - Brasília/DF by Phelipe Jesus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_IMG0974-167 by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico, Mexico City. December, 2017. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sthlm traffic by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
friends by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Riders by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Andorra by Alex Celis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu de Arte Contemporânea (MAC) em Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Renato Meireles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
GRAND CENTRAL STATION. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSCF2002 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street, Venezia by Jesús Quiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
&quot;Marlboro Man&quot;... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
the sentinel by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz-Donau by Ralph Punkenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sochi, Russia*
With a hope for the best by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Ponte JK em Brasília by Tiago Degaspari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lublin, Poland*
DSC08608-2 by Wojtek Radzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
5_8G7A0483-Edit-2 by catfordCelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La samaritaine by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
ICKE bin ein Berliner by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Balkhash, Kazakhstan*
Old pier (b&amp;w) by Alexey Bussygin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Braga, Portugal*
Braga, Portugal by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Halden, Norway*
Halden city by Mimriante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw 2018 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Verona, Italy*
Verona ... photographer at work by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dakar, Senegal*
untitled by Ama Aura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tijuana, Mexico*
IKEX4546 by Isaac Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merzig, Germany*
432 - German connection by Maurycy Mielniczuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barnaul, Russia*
Modern times and the old streets by Anton Znamenshchikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Veracruz, Mexico*
Guitarist Gurú by Gerardo Garcia Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Mexico*
Tortoise in Xalapa by Matthew Sekuloff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
ABU DHABI: Skyline in Black&amp;White by Filippo Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Double Face by Transformer18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, France*
Peaks by Alain Blanchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Multitasken. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Gerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Parkway Drive by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
_DSF3936-2 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Fast Streetcar by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Historic Gastown (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
中山六路的骑楼 by llee_wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Stop... by Julien Potron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Lost boy by Sindre Eidissen Engelstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC - ColorKey by Uwe Werling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Promenade nocturne by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Abrazo. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
A bit of dogs ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Oahu by Jay Pasion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Everyday Glamorous by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
B&amp;W by Kyriakos11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
City Tram by Richard Hawkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Rüstem Paşa Cami-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Untitled by lina poyet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kalampaca (Thessaly), Greece*
The End Of Trikoupis’s Greece by BrigGen IC Papachristos, MD, Ret., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong-Kong by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bad day in London is still better than a good day anywhere else!  by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Gathering (FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
Peru images bw (20) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki by Pertti Määttä, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Slow News Day by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Eaton Centre by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
The Overlook by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Georgia, Tbilisi. Bridge of Peace. by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Play! by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tangier, Morocco*
Tangier at night 05 by Abd-Elilah Ouassif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*A Coruña, Spain*
Corcubion by Jorge Rey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Waiting for the Conzert by Fred Stampach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street, Venezia by Jesús Quiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Bruno dc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne Boularand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw street by witek23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
The streets are filled with sunlight by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praha - Prague by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens GR 06/2020 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City. by Alex Eveleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Parisiens by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
L1140488 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
2020-07-08_16-26-05_ILCE-6500_DSC06989 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Los Arenales, Alicante, Spain.
Pasarela al mar (Gateway to the sea) by Julián Pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan, Armenia by derdevid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb0442 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by t4raw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Temps d&#x27;hiver parisien by Catherine 74, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Ivan Ciappelloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
JUST ONE MORE!! by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
002 by Philippe Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by hay.bruno1999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DSCF1157 by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Hot air balloon over Sjöstaden in Stockholm Sweden 26/9 2021. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Streets With An Iconic Australian Landmark In The Backround by Benjamin Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Self-portrait.Andorra by jose marco lull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Z62_2251 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Working on perspective by Aurélien B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia 1 by Toti Drago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_6463 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montpellier, France*
comme un dessin by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location (Vermont), U.S.A.*
Closed metal bridge by Kris Notaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Monochrome Ottawa by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oostende, Belgium*
Three couples by Paul Indigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Central station front by Stefan Wittebol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Gerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Nothing in particular by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
So far [serie] by Rafael Baquedano Charad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver in B/W by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Untitled by Cherco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich road crossing by Kieron Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Funny girls | Extended cut ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square Black White Yellow Taxi Cab New York by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KLCC BW by david herdlitschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
SONAR by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución, México City. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nassau, Bahamas*
Bay Street, Nassau by Ruediger G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
People of Bern by Daniele Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Everyone Needs Giant Silver Balloons by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Prada by Josh Huggett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
take_1 by Petar Ribarić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Karlavägen - Stockholm by Zoé &amp; Apolline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Smoke by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
DSC09077 by Eugenija Juskeviciute, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Chicago Illinois USA*
Gotham in Chicago by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Shanghai China*

Jin Mao by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Los Angeles California USA*
Downtown Los Angeles by Graham Gilmore, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Lyon France*
06102021-Lyon Vogue des marrons -00802-Modifier-Modifier-Modifier by Eliane Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Cincinnati Ohio USA*
_A000590-Edit.jpg by John Homer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 2018_137 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation_sanitaire_Paris_09_octobre_2021_O_Roberjot-292 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Jack Heald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xewkija, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Shanghai China*
Crossing by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Hong Kong China*

Hong Kong Central at night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 106 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Chicago Illinois USA*
Chicago B&W by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Pittsburgh Pennsylvania USA*
Pittsburgh by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Apocalypse by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Dariusz Laszczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by john brand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Underground by Thomas Cabrelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*New York City 1952*
Washington St. Market 1952 NYC by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
IMGP1350-positive by Tapdelay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
cycliste by AntHropoGeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa - juillet 2015-11.jpg by Phi Lippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Bohemian Sunset (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
2019-11-03_Aker-Brygge_DSC_5772 by MichelleGranados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Untitled by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Habour Bridge by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, March 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Girls in Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation_sanitaire_Paris_09_octobre_2021_O_Roberjot-295 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande nei pressi di palazzo Giovannelli e del Fontego dei Turchi by Michele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
MILANO by Luca Fiore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Plages by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Street Photography by Markus Jalmerot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Green by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Toronto Canada*
Toronto skyline by rockyenta, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Barcelona Espana*
Arc de Triomf by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Lisboa, Portugal*
Straßenkünstler in Lissabon by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

* Paris France*
Nachts in Paris by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Lisboa, Portugal*
Igreja de Sao Roque by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Nördlingen Deutschland*
Blick auf die Füssen by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Stuttgart Deutschland*
Brunnen in Stuttgart by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Budapest Hungary*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Leipzig Germany*
Leipziger Hauptbahnhof by Tenzin Peljor, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Lakehurst NJ USA*
Naval Air Station, Lakehurst, New Jersey, October 1942. Four Navy K-Type Blimps, Lighter-than-Air Aircraft, in hangar. Photographed by Lieutenant Commander Chas Kerlee.  by Photograph Curator, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*New York NY*
Subway by julia Mortimore, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Chicago Illinois USA*
black and white Chicago 2 by Stochastic Events, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Bus waiting by Mihael Sidorenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
walk by petri matikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via, Madrid by J Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney City Spring Walk by Luke Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Soldeu, Andorra*
Soldeu 11 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O Tempo pediu pra folha dançar / Pra folha dançar e nunca parar / E sempre curar o dia. by © Antonio Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
GRAND CENTRAL STATION. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Three generations ... Tre generazioni ... by silvio francesco zincolini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Romantic city by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Naousa (Paros island), Greece*
Naoussa, Greece by Happy! - Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
bokeh bridge by plexus solaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mandalay, Myanmar*
Laborers by Luca Fecarotta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Vietnam*
Vietnam by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
PXK26436 by Joe Motohashi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington, U.S.A.*
Streetscape, Ann Arbor by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brescia, Italy*
Sui pedali by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
IMG_1677.JPG by Jamie Smed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
A moment captured at Naples,Italy by Iordanis Io, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Everyday Glamorous by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Street bw by Jan Gessler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Bonjour, Athènes!_IMG_7033bw_01 by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The landmark Trafalgar Square on a wet winter morning by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Pensive boy by Stephen Dowling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
in front of an old palace by Alex Haeusler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
City Of Black &amp; White by Kotaro Soga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
old and new by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Untitled by Sameli Kujala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Early evening in Tallinn city by Jason **, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
6th Street, Mid-Market by Jim Watkins Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Twi-Light by Hindrik Sijens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
The Lowry by SteveJ442, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
Vespa drivers by sladkij11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Foix, France*
_DSC0307 FOIX by Pablo Carbonero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Andreas Scharr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Faro, Portugal*
Travel by Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fethiye, Turkey*
Taking a break by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
A bit of dogs ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Mercurial bubble by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The biggest ! by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Touristes in Paris by Christophe Berthod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Danser en marchant... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (569) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Time square, NY by Khalid&#x27;s lens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sta. Venera Old Church Celebration. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limoges, France*
M_Travels View. by Gr⊙f: ⊙f the p⊙p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Gimignano, Italy*
Stacked clouds by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Padre Faura Street at Night by yonem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
MOTÖRBREATH by Don Mason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Москва Сити. Веньцин Чен. &quot;Будь здесь IV&quot; by Mikhail Tir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
75/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell City Centre by Keiko Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Coin Papineau Ontario by AntHropoGeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
“They&#x27;re made out of meat.&quot;(Terry Ballantine Bisson) by Listenwave Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Oct 16th Stockholm by Förvaring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik Street by Baldur Eðvarðsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
D2FR6574 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyscrapers by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Railing with privileged views by Joan López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Gilets Jaunes by AP OQ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Vivid Sydney 2018 by niggyl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Antoine A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
&quot;Relevo Carioca&quot; - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Governors Island by tête de noeud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, toujours Paris. by Frog Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
one way by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Thanos G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
After the rain by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF 2019-7 by Wesley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad verano by Edgar Salazar Granados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AF 2018-365-263 by Alister Firth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag Building B&amp;W by Sam Parker, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Rome Italy*
Rome, Italy in Black and White by Vlad Dimov, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Seattle Washington USA*
Seattle Skyline Black and White by jrstout55, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Venice Italy*
St Marks in Black and White by Grumpysumpy, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Shanghai China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Towering Marina Bay by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília, 2015 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Monochrome Moscow by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Celestial by júbilo haku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Street Scene by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Street by Silvia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The Growing Skyline by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Escaldes, Andorra*
Andorra by Duncan Lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
onedayatthebeach: Rodenstock 90mm F4,5 MC by machine aveugle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Juri Morselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cleveland (Ohio), U.S.A.*
North Coast Harbor #2,Cleveland by Rick Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament Building by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Jarek Radimersky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers | Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Seductions 2 by Moreno Frulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava, Slovensko by Henrique Stel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Hamburg - Speicherstadt by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
_DSC9057 by Stanislav Magay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Untitled by Gordon Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Getmany*
Berlin Tram by Lukas Beck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
001 by tommy kuo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montpellier, France*
running child by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
The American BaW by walk the line, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sillamäe, Estonia*
Sillamae - 01 by Richard Ambrus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gaborone, Botswana*
Gaborone by Rashid Umyarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Two young women walking and snacking by Bratislav Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
BW No. 15 (2021) by Pat Kelleher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Cupids Span by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Smile! by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Rooftops (Black &amp; White) by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0929aα by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
夕陽下過馬路 by canna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The landmark Trafalgar Square on a wet winter morning by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
紅色MINI by canna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Basilique Sainte-Thérèse de Lisieux by Daniel Bellinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Uzbekistan by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
city details by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Skaters by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
CN tower trying to hide 😊 by Aimee ️, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
city lights by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Colosseum in Black and White by Mark Keelan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
City of Edmonton at Night by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam - Papiermolensluis by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Unknown Selfie-Girls by Robert Krenker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (912) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hvar, Croatia*
Gomera Street Band by fotoRschaffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
LaSalle Street by Chuck Hunnicutt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
An evening at Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharp Curve... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Night in Paris by Zdenko Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hug me by ColinB .. Porn on your P&#x27;stream / Faves &#x3D; Blocked., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower - Paris (explored) by Matthieu Manigold, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Paranapiacaba - SP - Brazil*
Solitary Woman by Melleiro, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Helsinki Finland*
Reflections by Kimmo Räisänen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Adigrat Ethiopia*
Local Girl, Adigrat by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*La Boca, Argentina*
Lunch Music, La Boca, Argentina by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*La Boca, Argentina*
Street Tango, La Boca by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Izmir, Turkay*


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila&#x27;s Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Streets by shootrstreet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral de la CDMX by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Skyline B&amp;W by Mike Pettipas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*New York City*
New York by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*New York City*
New York City Manhattan black and white by PAULO PEDRO DE SOUSA, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Gerresheim, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Raffles Place MRT by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Oldtown by Carlos Steinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC1376 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Monochrome, Castle Gate Footbridge, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Alcalá by RGl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Street by John Sam Chou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athènes by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
paris by Jo Boss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Business girls by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Elective Affinities .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

* Shanghai China*
urban fantasy - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Berlin Germany*
Nocturnal Urban Sound by Silva Capitana, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Vienna Austria*
Last train by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Rotterdam Netherlands*
Dramatic Skyline of Rotterdam - EXPLORED by Silva Capitana, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*The Hague Netherlands*
Black and white reflections by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut, Lebanon by James Mason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow times with Adox CMS 20 film by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan from the Water by Kristin Strambi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Dramatic City Skyline by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto at night by Y. P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 34 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Hudson Yards by street level, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris At Night by Dylan Kelly O&#x27;Keefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Joe Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Heat by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb0475 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Downtown by Veli-Pekka Suuronen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Daniel Vorndran, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Tokyo Japan*
Human Interaction by Veli-Pekka Suuronen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*London UK*
Black And White, City of London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney city bnw by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Hong Kong*
Garden Hill, Hong Kong by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Sarajevo Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Sarajevo, 2016 by Nikolay Pavlov, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Palermo Italy*
2021_10_25_PiazzaVittoria by albanese manuela, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Genoa Italy*
2021_08_28_Street by albanese manuela, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*Traben-Trarbach Germany*
Traben-Trarbach by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul street stories by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
MIRROR by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Grandhotel by Jörg S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Avoiding by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australa*
sydney lights by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum. Lines. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra (2) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bike and surfboard in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Carnevale Venezia 2020 by Toni de Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Night Creatures // TMax 400 at EI 1600 • FM3A // Valletta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Crossing by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*
old dhaka by ke kotha koy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Monochrome Ottawa by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito old town by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Amazing Spiderman by Manu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Antofagasta... by Abel Dorador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Langkawi, Malaysia*
Langkawi by Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Dark Night R´Dam by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melb skyline b&amp;w Instagram by Robert Schirato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The Photographer - Flatiron Building Vancouver by Bill Rosmus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyoto, Japan*
Jóvenes con kimono - Kioto (Japan people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Red line by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Have you been to Chengdu? by jerry501, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana Classic Cars by Karma 52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Red for Tet New Year by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square New York Black White with yellow taxi cabs by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
Walk ON Avance by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Fans de foot - Lausanne - Coupe du Monde 2014 - Après le match Suisse - Equateur by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Sneak a peek [view full screen] by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
NOLA by Fran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Closer than Sisters by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by s_lagann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat (Gozo), Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Résistances @ Molenbeek ¬ 20170605_1473 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
BLACK WHITE by echolina by Alina Echo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03604 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
VWJ_2019_07_21_7289 by Viktor &#x27;Will&#x27; Juris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
féerie by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge, Budapest / Мост Свободы, Будапешт by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan street life by Dr. Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150613_030D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arquitectura CDMX by Elizabeth Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Dramatic City Skyline by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 2018_270 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mann by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Rain in the Big Apple by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Between two cars by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Lines and Reflection by Arwuth Watchanapraphan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
There is a good weather in Brussels by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
&quot;I just need a minute.&quot; by Tom Schroder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Italy*
Ritratto rubato by Betty Merlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
The Rainbow Umbrella by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Huangshi, China*
Haze by xiaozhong li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sala São Paulo by Anderson Rodrigues da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November 2020 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The night of shanghai.. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
From The Peaks by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
195 /365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Lockdown City, Toronto by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Museumsinsel by Cemal Sagnak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, Illinois, USA by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pont de la Rambla del Mar by JMAF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Hugo Laporte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Christian Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
VENEZIA - 1 gennaio 2015 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-58-47 - 0097_2 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricios

*Cuernos del Paine*, Magallanes Region, Chile








Cuernos del Paine by Geoff Wise, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricios

*Fuente de Neptuno*, Santa Lucía Hill, Santiago de Chile








Fuente de Neptuno by Bernardo Monteiro, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricios

*Garibaldi Glacier*, Tierra del Fuego, Magallanes Region, Chile








Glaciar Garibaldi by Xurxo Mariño, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricios

*Amsterdam*, Noord-Holland, Netherlands








Old Amsterdam by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Supremo Tribunal Federal by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_043D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Santiago López Tena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
July 2021 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuatro Torres by Diego Leon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
snails close by Rod Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
New model. Doha by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
OBEY.... go right! by Francisco Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Leme by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NEW YORK, NEW YORK. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
au milieu by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
La Salute depuis le vaporeto by florent920, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Timur Yalcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bordeaux, France*
BURDEOS - BORDEAUX - NOTRE DAME by Miquel Fabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Marina with Seattle in Background 1652BW by Dennis Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
Walking The Dog by Stefan Presslein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Catania (Sicily), Italy*
Catania B&W, Sicily, Italy by Sebaphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Russian Tourists - from The Pork Roast Tourism Study by Mikael Colville-Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Busy Day by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torun, Poland*
Toruń by Aneta P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izmir, Turkey*
Forum Bornova by enes_ihsan_aydogan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Lovely early morning in Prague by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viborg, Denmark*
Bicycles by Frydolin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Suur Rannavärav by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Étoile clock tower by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Khartoum, Sudan*
Khartoum, Sudan by Isabelle Stuit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rybinsk, Russia*
Rybinsk, Yaroslavl Oblast, Russia / Рыбинск by Сергей Г., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maturin, Venezuela*
Juncal, la avenida. by Leonardo González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai_001 by Georg Dombrowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Jose, Costa Rica*
Barrio Amon by Benjamin KOWALCZYK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Karlovac, Croatia*
I love my city by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
real live by Olaf Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
Untitled by Dzmitryj Ukrainiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Maastoren 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Silver City Moonlight DSC_4124 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Tram 28 by Flavio Capasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
T S I M S H A T S U I // H O N G K O N G by joão tamura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black &amp; Gold skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
Playing in a Gray Country by Isabel Sommerfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
streets of saigon by wolfgang josten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Ronnie Zijderveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
** T R A I N S T A T I O N ** by Joe Wild, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tarawa, Kiribati*
Cat and lagoon by Matthew Traucht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Everyone Needs Giant Silver Balloons by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Jail Break by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
black red white by Zagrebist ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
The other side... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Taxi by 2h.s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London .. telephone and bus by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
People of Bern by Daniele Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Electric Sunset by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
unconditional by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul Subway by Suleman Sidat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2014 11 22_d700_0036 by swedgatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik people by Josué Rivera Belaval, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Drones II by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Smoking Girl by Dominic Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Transamerica Pyramid from North Beach, San Francisco by Mark Brueckman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Unknown Selfie-Girls by Robert Krenker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
002 by Philippe Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by david herdlitschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC0866 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Santa María la Ribera by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Oct 16th Stockholm by Förvaring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Dirigiendo!! by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
City by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Does Joe Care? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation_GJ_Paris_06_novembre_2021_O_Roberjot-057 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Thanos G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC04081_1_1 by n-d-m-g, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I55A4612-Redigera by Michael Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Garden bridge by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
According to Your Point of View by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Alameda by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by pixinalasidra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
ROM (B&amp;W) by Umakanth Thirugnanam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Silke by Peter Kaulbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Corner by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milanese People in Colour by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Laetitia G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
From Highland Drive towards Space Needle by Storo 10001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
FRB No. 30 - Svema Foto 400 - Roll 02 (Kodak HC-110) by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
The Marrakesh people in Black &amp; White. by YordanDim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
10 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nürnberg, Germany*
Beim Tiergärtnertor by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Avenue by Christophe-la, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg Black&amp;White XXI-26.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to the hills by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
BVG 2658 - Berlin Hauptbahnhof - 15/10/2017 by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Samara, Russia*
Catholic Church by Roman Gapeenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
convex rooftop mirror by steve: they can&#x27;t all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Gatufoto (in explore) by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Framed by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gérardmer, France*
Untitled by Bruno Simonetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dushanbe, Tajikistan*
Haji Yakoub Mosque and Medressa in Dushanbe. by Hayk Hovhannisyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merida, Mexico*
Merida by Arup Malakar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
Cathedral orthodox by Drehscheibe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2020 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Hochspannung by Constantin Schaible, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location in Madrid, Spain*
inacanzable by victor herrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane, Australia by Tashi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melb skyline b&amp;w Instagram by Robert Schirato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
R O U T I N E by Fabian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Canada - Vancouver by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
5:10 am, saturday by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
J72_2038-42 by jwendekamm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Chengdu, by Ida Jaros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Abandoned by Yury Saprygin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève pont du Mont Blanc by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Taxi by The Development, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Street musicians by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Corentin Schimel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich - Kornhaus by Subtle Mood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Kiss on the Cheek by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Tram Zagreb by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Miha Pavlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - Pont Masaryk by Benjamin Romier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
July 2021 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sea of fog: part 4 by the ninja lobster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praça XV by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
mummers parade 2019 by Ross Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Cyclist silhouette by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2019 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris N&amp;B - Pont Bir Hakeim by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at Night by jordan1224, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Maciej Rozum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Sub by kirza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Organillero by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Nordic Noir........ by LaTur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb11 D700_303 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Under Ice as viewed from North Ave Beach by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Por el Port Olímpic by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
City Life-55 by Antonella Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Metro by Miki Gelada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
intromission by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Inverbervie, Scotland *

Crown Hotel, Inverbervie by FotoFling Scotland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna, Austria*

Wiener Staatsoper - Vienna - Austria by Robert Smrekar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toledo, Spain*

Toledo by Pierre Thériault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris, France*

Parisian Skyline by Gerry Walden LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turkey*

2021-10-29_11-49-03_174 by Maxim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Linz, Austria*

Sin título by Alexander Fenzl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*New York, USA*

Monochrome Feelings by Ash and Debris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Turkey*

2021-10-29_11-45-16_173 by Maxim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Saint Louis, Missouri, USA*

Old and New by Errol Sandler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Washington D.C USA*


Si
n título by Olli Thomson, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DSCF6784 by shootrstreet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm sketch XII by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney city lights by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Uber Ridesharing by aka Gerald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
time stands still - Colour for Effect by ashmieke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mansões no Alto da Boa Vista by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York...Good to see you again by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris architecture by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sales &amp; Repair by Malcolm Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Unknown Soldier, Valletta by Karen Langley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
When clouds appeared by Yousuf khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Whippet X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Roadworks by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
The gallery. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Untitled by Rodo Rigante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Waiting by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Monastery by Sergei Guliaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street Blues by Bernardo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC_2483 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Förvaring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik Street by Baldur Eðvarðsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Going by the Haloed Windows by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boats in Niteroi by Jaime Felipe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Center City by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Imposing! by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Station by Cristian Mauriello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_16_novembre_2019 (179) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Hippodrome Casino by Garry Knight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
(Explored) Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Street Photography by Markus Jalmerot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Mexico City *

Foro Lindbergh (in black and white) by Carl Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Las Vegas, Nevada*

2021-05-044-Vegas Neon Sin City-14-Black and White by Jim Sage, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vienna, Austria*

Vienna Opera by Heinz Kren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Porto, Portugal*

Et juste là le Douro by Alexandre DAGAN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Berlin, Germany*

Street musicians in Kreuzberg, Berlin, Germany by Sinta Sinta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chicago, USA*

Reverend Jesse Jackson by Kirstie Shanley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Animal Planet*

_A4A1608-Modifier.jpg by Jean-Paul Blanc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tianjin, China *

Tianjin by Stuart Slimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Florence, Italy*

Florence, of course by Cornelis Dumoulin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Matera, Italy*

#Matera 2021 by Archineos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC8072 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streetlife in Stockholm City by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_022 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Street Photography Prague by Damien Crossan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athènes/Athens by ioankak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turn on the lights by mmm photo studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City (monochrome) by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Pudong District *

Pudong District by night by Cam Hadlow Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg by Andreas Scharr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sevilla, Spain*

Metrosol Parasol by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sevilla, Spain*

_00007_100 by rafael lopez puerto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bath, England*

K1-131121-04 by Steve Chasey, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Thunderstorm is near. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Gran Circo es esta ciudad [VIII]... [This city is like a big circus] by Vladimir Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Downtown Stockholm by Mexican Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline Silhouette by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
En Seine #3 by Pierre (Rennes), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hamburg, Germany*

Inside &quot;Michel&quot; by Christoph St.-Veltmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shanghai *

Alleyway by Runen Liu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Texas, Dallas, USA*

Freedom Can Be Lost without a Shot Being Fired by James Lave, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Westfalen, Germany*

Westlicher Flachland-Gorilla; &quot;I am THE BOSS!&quot; by Claus Gaser, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Melbourne, Australia*

White Stripes by Streets In Motion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Paris, France*

Les pieds de la tour by bruno campion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venezia, Italy*

Venezia by Michael Kerick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Shibuya, Tokyo *

Dandy House by Jovo51, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Vigan Heritage City - Philippines *

Vigan Heritage City - Philippines by Cam Hadlow Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Tokyo, Japan*

DSC_6028 by Takeshi-F, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong *

Stonecutter&#x27;s Bridge by Cam Hadlow Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Kanagawa, Japan*

Mt. Fuji and a Man on a Bike by Alan D. Newton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* Lübeck, Germany*

Rathaus / Town hall, Lübeck (Germany) by Herbert Plagge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Hong Kong*

streets of Hong Kong by Tomasz Czajkowski, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Downtown, Singapore, 2020 by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
bangkok by paolo palma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Downtown by Fritzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City building by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praça XV by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation_GJ_Paris_20_novembre_2021_O_Roberjot-291 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Bruno dc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pompei (Napoli), Italy*
Pompei Street by Olof Senestam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Coming alongside in the next lock by peter clifford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure Window by Craig Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hinterzarten, Germany*
Haupthaus, Birklehof. Built in 1922 by Mondo79, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Ireland*
L&#x27;empreinte by isabelle 31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*

Minsk. April 2018. by Ray Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
HJB_0728 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Des Moines (Iowa), U.S.A.*
Des Moines skyline by Pammela Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Run by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
ICKE bin ein Berliner by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Tarmac Chat by Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Sferracavallo, Palermo, Sicily*

Sferracavallo (Pa) by Giovanni Vacanti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Chaozhou, China *

Chaozhou, China by Michael Kerick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Toronto, Ontario*

IMGP3334 by B.Toronto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*London*

Phone Booths by André Kvalvågnes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*French Army*

EAB - NH Industrie - NH 90 TTH by Laurent Quérité, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Dublin, Germany*

Samuel Beckett Bridge, Dublin by VKUSH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

* Scotland *

View of Loch Carron from Plockton village, Scotland by VKUSH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Utah, USA*

Canyonlands in Winter by The Keith Project, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Calgary, Canada*

Calgary by Arindam Phani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Venice*

2021-♈-DSC01540 by ruggero ranzani, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The mood for monday morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I55A4612-Redigera by Michael Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Mavic-12 by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
downtown San Francisco by Elliot Margolies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
75/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Street Photography in downtown Toronto by Craftsman at Due North Leather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Dezembär 2017-0022 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Under Ice as viewed from North Ave Beach by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Els &#x27;guiris&#x27; utilitzen el carril bici per poder fer bones fotos - 14è dia 30 DEB by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Cordusio, Milano by Niek Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street, Venezia by Jesús A. Quiles Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by night by Kent Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb0961 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico, Mexico City. December, 2017. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Blaise De la Croix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Veteranos by Oscar Moral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Some days present challenges to make a good pic, Sydney’s weather over the last few days has been grey. So I set out early to get a pre dawn shot across Farm Cove to the city under a solid blanket of rain clouds. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Real Life Scrabble by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
41131 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NEW YORK, NEW YORK. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
One tower and many people. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Scarper! by Charlie Wade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ripara gondole by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gozo, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P1010767-2Z by Alain Crocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*
Colombo skyline (I) by fazlul ismath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Future is now by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul at night by Kent Kanouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sichuan, China*
Luodai's Main Street (Sichuan, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Castellon, Spain*
Plaza Suñer, de Morella by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nagasaki, Japan*
DSC_9052 by Kotaro Tasaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Run by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Italy*
A white board for your thoughts. by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Derbent, Russia*
Derbent by Sergey Pronin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Road to Salvation by Christian Rast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Khartoum, Sudan*
Souq Omdurman by Dia Eldin Khalil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dallas (Texas), U.S.A.*
Dallas Skyline At Night by Ken Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ravensburg, Germany*
Old Street in Ravensburg by Zoltan Nagel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location in Ravensburg, Germany*
Roller Blade I by Arkadiusz Dmytrow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Enjoying a few Amstels by Johnny Armaos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdansk, Poland*
Main town hall right ahead by Frank Tømmerås, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Cité-Derrière by Grrrrr_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Station by The Tropicalizmus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Lille by Gleiis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valencia, Spain*
Plaza del Ayuntamiento de Valencia by Marcos Planells, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Railfan Boy by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug by RonnWalker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane lights by Kristen McIlhargey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Top of the Hill by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lone wolf in the city by Alice in Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Going to JR Osaka vs Coming to Hankyu by Hiro_ A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Porrugal*
Eléctrico 12, Lisbon by Stephan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
。 by AShine42, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Funny girls | Extended cut ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC street black and white and yellow taxis / New York City by Kévin WildSnap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Rene Levesque Winter by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi mihn city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Broad Street in Black &amp; White by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich by Thomas8047, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Our Eyes Met as We Crossed Paths by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Red Tram in Istanbul by Mihailo Andrejevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, Place des Cordeliers by Dominique chanut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Lyon, France*
Night shot black &amp; white recolorized by mattt.org, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Panagia Agiasos church..Lesvos Greece by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
View over Hong Kong by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
&#x27;Believe It or Not&#x27; it&#x27;s crowded London! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Ugly Ride by Juan C. Sánchez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
little-red-house by JOSE CORDERO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Untitled by Dwight Trautmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Quelques part à Séoul by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pula, Croatia*
Girls by Andrew Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Twilight by sswj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by adl22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Todaro - Venice by Marco Manente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
the heat of night by Eric Douville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
ChitChat by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
E by Lys de Kerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0830M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Underground in Stockholm, Sweden by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by sxdlxs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
This Home That Was Never Mine by Kate Haskell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
The old vs the modern in downtown Singapore by Ernest Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_September_2018_54 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow #10 by Alexey Malyshev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm_01130_ip by I____P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00346 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Texturas da Praia de Abricó - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris the place to be - visiteurs by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest 5 by Stephen Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
3735 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Leigh Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
From The Peaks by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Explorations by Alisdair Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
&quot;Fragment of life&quot; by Alice Reznickova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Roosevelt Street Chicago - Mini Sculpture by Anthony Hicks III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Estació de França, Barcelona by Pere Jurado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Three generations ... Tre generazioni ... by silvio francesco zincolini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johor Bahru, Malaysia*
The Astaka by sabirin noor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_AVG7944 by Alvaro Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
4_DSC7998 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
fire brigade by Rick Onorato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
“Stockholm the city of silence” by Alexandros Valdovinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb17 D700_080 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
North by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Black and white museum by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra 4 by Xavi Palleja Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio beach by nestor ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City. by Alex Eveleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Sacré Cœur - France by Mathias Raphaël Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 53 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sendai, Japan*
Sendai City by Alex Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Thomas Keuschnigg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Leçon n°1 : ne pas tenir son appareil ainsi... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Vilen G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Back to Daylight by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
75/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Monochrome, City Landscape, Downtown Toronto, Canada. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik BnW by Mateusz Sajdowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
D2FR6644 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Fighting the power by Marcos Santana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
R001072 - Street BCN by Oriol Valls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Cordusio, Milano by Niek Boer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manifestation_hopitaux_Paris_07_décembre_2021_O_Roberjot-330 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Soulis: In the Shade in Athens by 0soulis0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasilien 2019 Street 34 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Is this our choice for a future society? by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
B&amp;W - Montmartre - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
shard 3 by benlodge5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS &amp; THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Untitled by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drd0469 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03604 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm BW by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Barcode Oslo by Jan Willi Talgø, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cinelândia by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Sous le regard d&#x27;Icare by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Le petit oiseau va..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thailand RS IMG_1089-2 by James Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD161102_0564 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
75/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Stuart Malcolm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The Rocks Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Montmartre streets by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta_and_Gozo_09 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2019-12-27 20-13-32 - 0054 by Dominik Kusion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
P1130356 by Gustavo Racy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm, Sweden by Michael Wifall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Changning District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Twilight by sswj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Fish Market شادر السمك by Hossam el-Hamalawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown-1145 by photonplay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2020 Black Lives Matter March and Rally by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Light parking by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue des Carmes by George Nutulescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco B&amp;W by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Daily News Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
one way by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P1010767-2Z by Alain Crocq, on Flickr


----------



## Johny near Moscow

Lovely San...


christos-greece said:


> *San Francisco, U.S.A.*
> San Francisco Twilight by sswj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Supremo Tribunal Federal by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow city by Michael Arch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03604 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Royal by petri matikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
paseo nocturno by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
City cycle by Craig Daffin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
SATH7566 by Satheesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Prada Casadet by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Disse que vinha, e veio, lá do Norte by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
CONEY. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Coup de cœur by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Somewhere in Venice no.16 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Sombras by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago&#x27;s Cloud Gate by Alexander Zhukau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Sheraton Park by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Night. Dubai. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Touristes in Paris by Christophe Berthod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Santiago López Tena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
8th Street Miami by Yonder Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
afternoon by Himadri ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb8605 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Coin Papineau Ontario by AntHropoGeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Blaise De la Croix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik Street by Baldur Eðvarðsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sherbourne Common Pavilion by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - USA by Mohannad Khatib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Carrer de la Comtessa de Sobradiel by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Mentre Preparo L&#x27;Albero Nel Mio Salotto Buono by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Day A Picture A Story by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Snaaaax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Maria Hissen. by Blaise De la Croix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Detail of the Opera House and Bridge by Scott Rae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
IMGP3277 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cinelândia by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Christmas Time in NYC by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
grey december by sarrajaoui13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Giant Christmas ball by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan

*Zurich, Switzerland*

Zurich, Switzerland by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
16160880139512 by Marcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
San Pietroburgo Saint-Petersburg by Napoleone Bonaparte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Grandhotel by Jörg S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza Mayor Madrid by Capitán Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
LA Skyline by Amber Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York, James A. Farley Building by Time Share, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
&quot;Pompidou&quot; Paris, France 2017 by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The City of London by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Christmas Market / Brussels by #PhilippeCPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Kings Cross Sydney by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Monochrome Ottawa by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zwolle, Holland*
Three man fishing by Erik vd Linden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Italy, Genoa by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kathmandu, Nepal*
NEPAL, Kathmandu - unterwegs in der Altstadt, 15019/7649 by roba66 Thks for + 41Million views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Poplar &amp; High by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Untitled by Evgenii Miklashov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Some bars by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Subway to the town center by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Fe (New Mexico), U.S.A.*
View to Santa Fe Depot - New Mexico - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
20180930_193128DSC_5225 by giancarlo sticchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Paz, Bolivia*
Bolivia pics bw (2) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Angler by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brest, France*
Christmas market by Marie-Sophie Bouchare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
And then it rained! by SimplSam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Have a happy weekend by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
wet reflections - Bahnhofstrasse Zürich by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
THE POINT BUILDING. GUAYAQUIL - ECUADOR. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amman, Jordan*
Roman Amphitheatre. Amman, Jordan-5 by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trebinje, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Men At Work by Marko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Tuk Tuk by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
So this is Christmas, Syntagma Square, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The shining cityscape... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Red Bus by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Government Palace of Peru by Joersch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Broadway Pianist by Ross Pollack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Larnaca, Cyprus*
untitled by Yiorgos Stavrinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liège, Belgium*
DSC09578-Pano-ILCE-7-20151112-2 by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Sanctuaires Notre-Dame de Lourdes by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Площадь Рынок by Eugeniusz Likhonosow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
The girl is in dark glasses by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Parallel world by Aurélien B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Suur Rannavärav by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
Last Colour by METAL_FIRECRACKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
002024 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Zofia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Teen girls on the streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
upfest 2016 large graffiti painting by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Luz de Invierno by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Monument by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&amp;W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Etre blonde en Noir &amp; Blanc by lucie Lune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Gazelle by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Piensa un color by Marco A. Martínez Montiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
bicy2 by Nur hamzah Abdul rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
09/2020 - Brasília by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC0358 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Sunday Crowd in the Bosque by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Oct 16th Stockholm by Förvaring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Torre Picasso christmas tree display, Madrid (2017) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Lucien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Acte d&#x27;inauguració del Poblet de Nadal.26-11-2021 by Govern d&#x27;Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
MAC - Niteroi RJ by Alejandro David Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
wall street by london road, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
[Explore 19/12/21 #18] Montmartre Noir et Blanc - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Yellow by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
(Explored) Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Pjazza Teatru (In Explore - Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand-Place by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
My Nights in Budapest by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
A Carillon Christmas by Nathanael &quot;Sparky&quot; Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Bay 030120_4 by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
&quot;Selfie II&quot; by Pável Vélez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drf0351 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
211124 Architecture en noir et blanc -0759 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2021 (306) by Orla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Heiligabend in Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
PB276416 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praça XV by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Christmas Horse and Carriage by Duane Pettis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Scenes from old times by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2019 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
&quot;Paris moment&quot; Paris, France 2017 by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Keeping watch over the streets of London by Kerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Passeggio alle Zattere IV by GrandecapoEstiCazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Senglea by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
New Creative Experience in Lisbon by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Calmness (Guangzhou) by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Dancing , the Cloudy City by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Honolulu, USA by JGAddicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Wet Market by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Stars &amp; Stripes @ Times Square, New York City, USA [2015] by [ PsycBob ], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
rainy sunday afternoon by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
On the Way to the Party by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Focus by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
DSC_5460_LR5-2 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Lines by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
11_2021 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
City Yeti... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Bonjour, Athènes!_IMG_7033bw_01 by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Taxi, Mid Levels, Hong Kong by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Kiss the Rain by Jimmy Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
DSC_1184-1 by Enix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luzern, Switzerland*
Lucerne (Switzerland) by Buletti Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
At rest by Dreamcatcher photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Odessa, Ukraine by David Ryba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Uzbekistan by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
Airborne by p2-r2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
mr brightside in the crosshair by Dan Johan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
what&#x27;s that small piece of paper overthere? by Cornelis Dumoulin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
no benefit by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Haunted Place by n4m3_4dd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
The Red Square by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
&quot;Thunder Only Happens When It&#x27;s Raining&quot; by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Waiting to the train by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Tramway Lower Mosley Street, Manchester - Monochrome by pharolux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Traffic on Fairfield Road by Andrew Nimmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
The Queen City by Mark Serle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
old Vespa by Niklas Rabenau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt - black and white skyline at blue hour by Andre Douque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Riverwalk by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&amp;W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Determined. by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf Sevens, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Konstanz, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Kaiserswerth, NRW, Germany*


----------



## Space Lover

*Beijing, China*
















Александр Вивчарик (@alessandro_travel) • Instagram photos and videos


1,254 Followers, 806 Following, 402 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Александр Вивчарик (@alessandro_travel)




www.instagram.com


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell Miami by Daniel Entrena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
feeding the pigeons by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
MANILA by Angelica Mae Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
RUS77097 - Cityscape #17. Night Lights by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX Museo Nacional De La Revolucion-3.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Urban life in Montreal / Canada by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Oct 16th Stockholm by Förvaring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Keep Walking by Jorgo Vougiouklakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
IMGP3436 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSC08556 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Souvenir photo by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Fujiman19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
L1140488 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150402_0174M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Flea market by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
run dog by victor herrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Social Distancing by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul by Fatih Oktay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Catedral Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
entre deux mondes by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels yellow taxi by Out Box Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fishermen&#x27;s fortress, Budapest by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
_DSC6831-Edit by Álvaro Menezes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
εlαssαl scαπια αβ 22 by Badran Bakr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Lujiazui by Creative Destruction Asia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
The eastbound San Francisco Chief arrives in Fresno, CA by Tom Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge in BW I by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne city by night by Fabien C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
The city by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
japanese traditional dance by Ava Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon trams / bondes de Lisboa by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Noon by sabirin noor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Riding Guangzhou by Achimar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
saigon, vietnam by CiaoHo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Milchbuck Bus, Zürich by Marina Schelbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC - ColorKey by Uwe Werling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
City Hall Way by Martin Créon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Funny girls | Extended cut ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Hungary*
That Windswept Look by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Nostalgic Taksim Tram by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oia (Santorini), Greece*
Churches of St. Anastasi and St. Spirydon in Oia, Santorini - Greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The Sparkling view... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
街頭甩尾 by canna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
View of Big Ben from Trafalgar Square in the City of Westminster, Central London, UK by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luanda, Angola*
BUILDING SILLOUETTE by K.EDB PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Paz, Bolivia*
Noche de Clasico by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Larnaca, Cyprus*
Monochrome, Night Time, Modern Architecture, Caesar Resort, Iskele, Turkish Republic Of North Cyprus. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Out in the rain by Tri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Livorno, Italy*
Terrazza Mascagni by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luzern, Switzerland*
Lucerna by Camillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Luzern, Switzerland*
Aviation Hall - Verkehrshaus Luzern - Switzerland by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Palomas, Bancos Y Turistas (Pigeons, Benches &amp; Tourists) by SAMUEL COLLAZO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
The Overlook by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Quartier financier de Houston, Texas, USA by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
allons à gauche by Laurent Leduc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by David Ortega Baglietto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Canal 2w by Peter Rea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Good Night Amsterdam by Abdel Charaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
South Branch Chicago River by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina Under a Stormy Sky B&amp;W by Paul Andrew White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Qui ose me déranger? by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Black White and Red by Simon Caunt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
UnB - Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Streets by shootrstreet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City building by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Street Scene by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Cityscape by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Santuari de Meritxell by visol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lying Man On Ipanema Beach (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Open Jazz, Paris, december 2021 by Reivaxe -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Somewhere in Venice no.16 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_0062 copy by Sarah Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Even She Could Not Stop DC Traffic by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Curves (B&amp;W) by Umakanth Thirugnanam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Palais de Justice, Brussels by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*

Keep Moving by Angela Hennessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Machu Picchu, Peru*
El Machu Picchu en blanco y negro (Perú), 2006. by Luis Miguel Suárez del Río, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Alexander Nevsky Cathedral @ Sofia, Bulgaria by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Caged by 4foot2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Wuliting, Kaohsiung. by de.bu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille in the morning by Marcus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Mégane 2019 front side by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
Straight Lines by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_K261798 by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
No distraction by Jorge Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Guardian of the Old Street (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Belén Montilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Harvest Moon by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Nyhavn - Copenhagen, Denmark by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
6/366 by Artūrs Stiebriņš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangalore, India*
Attente by Simon Horrenberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Apply Within - Resumes Appreciated by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Orléans, France*
Majestic Cathedral Saint-Croix of Orleans by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia by Miguel Albrecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Harbour by stewan1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Belgrade by Peter Leigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Urban scene w/pedestrians and tram. by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Norwegian aesthetic sense by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Summer Night in Rotterdam by Uli Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane b&amp;w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by night by oscar salazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo by Mireia Norberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
liSboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
IMG_0803 by JuanmaCoderch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Shenzhen nights // Shenzhen, China by Lucas Werft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Crossroad by icmb_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Going down by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Red for Tet New Year by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Girls in Sunglasses by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Selective Colors by HN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Starlette... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Colorful balloons in a B&amp;W life. by Dimitri D Photo Collection, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong cityscape (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
All of the lights by Pieter le Roux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Secreto by Fernando Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
Kiew by Marco Fieber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
The Frankfurt skyline by Andrea Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Utrecht Canals and Bicycles 04 by Imke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Ten past Ten 265.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Arriving 2019 by Jason Hood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zürich City - Black And White! by kekaneshrikant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
To The ROM by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Columbus by Sarah Brigham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Teen girls on the streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Trenchard Street Carpark, Bristol, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
How unusual. A Rainy day in Manchester Monochrome by pharolux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Rambla de Barcelona. by Jose Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Ernesto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
L1003899 by Suhail Tariq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
On the platform by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Derniers rayons de soleil à Paris by DomiDine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Invaders in the city by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Inversion. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4325_bw) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_4560 by Marcelo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
oranges for sale (reprised) by Stitch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Intersections by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by THE ATOMSHOP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Lighthouse Lane in Reykjavík, Iceland by Helga Kristins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
IMGP3334 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer Silhouette by Adonis Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
The human being in front of the vastness by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Nostalgia by Didi Blue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
PCVB 004-02122011 by François Coudriou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Romantic city by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City street after rain by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC8385 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Karlavägen - Stockholm by Zoé &amp; Apolline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Jernbanetorget, Oslo 2019-04-04 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris vibes by Bart van der Heijden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
The Palm of Suntec City by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline at Night by Daniel Foster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150504_045D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Vue de Stockholm by Camille Gleizes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by Peter Sheil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Evening at the Yards by Brian Logan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Wondering Paris by Antoine Vandamme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS &amp; THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
_DSC5431-1_ok by Daniele Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
4K6A1045 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sapporo, Japan*
Sapporo TV Tower by Jared Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Arma branca da cidade by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_1648 by fcruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Market Street by Jay Pasion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
3478-031 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Worlds apart. by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Riverwalk by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
08082018-img311 by Etien Kayser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Business girls by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels yellow taxi by Out Box Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Szücs Balázs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets by night, Singapore*
Singapore, Little India, 2018 by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salt Lake City (Utah), U.S.A.*
Bright City Night by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Night B&amp;W by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Edgware Road, London and Its Coffee and Shisha Hookah Time by standhisround, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Two young women walking and snacking by Bratislav Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bologna, Italy*
Sera by Laura Fanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Whites in the dark by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Another take on Brisbane CBD by Manoj D&#x27;Souza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
M.C.388 Santiago de Chile by S. Catalàn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lightflow by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
monochrome city by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Autumn spirit by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
BNW Shenzhen by Always Traveling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Chengdu - Man with bag by MVDK.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Honolulu City Lights by Jonathan Higa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Sur le Mekong à Can tho, Vietnam by Bernard ONDRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Centre-Ville de Genève (Suisse) by TH-Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Out of the Corner of Her Eye by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
#5525 Budapest by Robert Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC04995 by Shawn O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arquitectura CDMX by Elizabeth Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streetlife in Stockholm City by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
_MG_8869 by hugo torio sevillano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Forward by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The little woman with the white hat by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
intromission by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
concreto orgânico by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I55A4612-Redigera by Michael Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai from the sky - Shanghai World Financial Center - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Fort bw QI8A9414 by komissarov_a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
IMG_1783 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sea of fog: part 3 by the ninja lobster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin September 2018 by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Streets by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Jumbo by Angelo Alaimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Dark City by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018.01.30. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
A Prince No More by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Positano, Italy*
Pozitano by Theodoros Valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Angkor, Cambodia*
Cambodge - Angkor by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dorset, U.K.*


D7K_1093: Lulworth Cove Infrared [In Explore] by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saga, Niger*
Le retour du pêcheur by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Old sailing ship spotted on the quay. by Rudi Verschoren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
aix-marseille by Steph M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Subwaystation by Der Hamlet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Vietnam*
attached forever by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
All is not Black &amp; White by Chris Fay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Untitled by Claudio Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Henrikinkatu - Henriksgatan by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manizales, Colombia*
FAV_3443 Manizales 2014 by Felix Velasquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Göteborg by Sacho2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Franklin road by Daniel Chodusov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hague, Holland*
City girl in Cafe/Bar September by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Auckland city life by Chris Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Fifth Street by Jim Watkins Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate by Imad Daoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Luxembourg*
I see a red door... by mac zeug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan from the Water by Kristin Strambi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid_gran via_heavys__05_08_2020 by maxnemo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
40 City Skyline BW by Greg Cole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_260 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Under the Bridge by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eye contact in Paris n. 5 by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 023 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Seagull by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Sea View window by martin seychell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Le petit oiseau va..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo, Brazil by Rafcha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Karlavägen - Stockholm by Zoé &amp; Apolline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
According to Your Point of View by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Andorra by Alex Celis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Z62_2251 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O&#x27;Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tegucigalpa, Honduras*
Tegucigalpa by M. Ryder S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Monochrome Ottawa by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Pyrénées by Ludovic LA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santa Marta, Colombia*
BW - Santa Marta by Boris Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
Circa 1240 by jeffbrian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by easyroute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coventry, U.K.*
Girl Power by Ian Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
ground level by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
- Victory Column - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Magelang, Indonesia*
Three In One by Sekrambil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portland (Oregon), U.S.A.*
SkateBoard Park by Victor von Salza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Girl by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Regensburg, Germany*
Donaubrücke b/w by detstheway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cali, Colombia*
Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia by Duberley Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uzhhorod, Ukraine*
Užhorod / Ужгород (Ukraine) - Chrestovozdvižens&#x27;kyj Sobor by Daniel Passport, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
Astana,Kazakhstan by jerry501, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Heydar Aliyev Center by Barış Aydemir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Walking in Nice by gekimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel, Mittlere Rheinbrücke, 2014 by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Light and darkness by Marc Rauw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Woman holding up her jacket for sun blocking by Bratislav Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
-The Wharvs- by Erik_Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Lovely early morning in Prague by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge in BW I by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
brunswick-5033-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street View by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
City Streets by mk・・✨ Restart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Gato Modelo, Parque Kennedy by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
T1000 by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7117 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Play! by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
Toledo,Spain by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Woman and Jogging by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toledo, Spain*
Rénovée by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Streets by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurter Skyline Black and White by Sebastian Geisel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L&#x27;Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
it&#x27;s a 2way street by Rabican7-Away, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana Classic Cars by Karma 52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cologne, Germany*
Hohenzollern bridge and Cologne Cathedral by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wells St-Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
There is light in the city by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Concrete Jungle by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Loneliness by Adrian Poe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
At Duroc metro station by Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
en attendant le train - while waiting for the train by Png Nexus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Monochrome, Anzac Memorial &amp; Water Reflection, Hyde Park, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Septembre 2021, Paris, manifestation contre le passe sanitaire by Guillaume Guérin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge &amp; City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Something of interest? by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
There is a good weather in Brussels by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Петербург by Denis Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Grandhotel by Jörg S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF 2019-7 by Wesley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Sunday Crowd in the Bosque by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5815 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Last night at the old Bay Concourse, August 15 2015 by Lok Yau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
pleasure or curse? by every pixel counts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline with Ellis Island by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris II - Passage des Panoramas (2) by Léo Cadra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Ignore the Poet by Garry Knight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Make Up by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
A man walks with his partner by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P1010767-2Z by Alain Crocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maputo, Mozambique*
Maputo by Heleno Vaz Queiró, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amalfi, Italy*

Amalfi by jean-marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Untitled by film prince, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Al Harraz, Yemen*
Al Harraz - by Micheline Canal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
Scáthanna fearthainne, Bród Chorcaí by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antalya, Turkey*
Firedancer by ErdenizS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
enter or not enter... by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A white board for your thoughts. by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Cristobal, Venezuela*
MEXICO, indogenes Leben in den Straßen von San Cristóbal de las Casas, 19407/12224 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
yellow by Daniel Betancur Acosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
The Overlook by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
Marginal do cais de Gaia by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
CN tower trying to hide 😊 by Aimee ️, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergen, Norway*
&quot;One street photographer to another&quot; by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Malmo Live by Andreas Swensson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Memphis (Tennessee), U.S.A.*
Downtown by Anthony Presley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krk, Croatia*
Baska - Bescanuova by Gilberto Tortora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladikavkaz, Russia*
Old man, Vladikavkaz by RAJIB BORAH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Amiens, France*
Day 20 --- &quot;Petit Chaperon Rouge&quot; by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Straying in Night Kobe - Dressing up by Vincent Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arequipa, Peru*
one way by cloudcricket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
lausanne cité by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aosta, Italy*
Aosta by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Tram at Bratislava by Ranjith Kizhkoodan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Lines - Rotterdam by Michelle Schreuder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melb skyline b&amp;w Instagram by Robert Schirato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Thinking by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Night - Film Graflex by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
a monorail by Ava Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
On the 8th Street by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC1763 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
building blocks by Aldrich Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
&quot;Past&quot; and &quot;future&quot; by Victor Henrique Rodrigues Jerônymo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Parc Magnan by Chat d&#x27;Ruelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC_3828-3 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Anders Arvidsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
4P7A3068-Edit-Edit by Snorri Hafsteinsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Late Night Conversation by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Architeture by mmm photo studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSC03977 by Saundi Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
hipsterland by Dani Cabrero C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Cityscape I by Natasha Azlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Rheidol Terrace by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hütte by Zsolt Otvos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Atrium 301.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Por Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Vinke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Botafogo. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
banc de nuit by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Business girls by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Bruno dc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
City of Beirut by Mariam Hojeij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
40 City Skyline BW by Greg Cole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
reflection by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
In speed by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo, Brazil by Rafcha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Nowhere by P S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral Metropolitana by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&amp;w by Karl Beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Black and white by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Noir by Sebilatius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
L1000901 by Roger Wojahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Aerial Tramway by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Juri Morselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Beautiful Brussels by raphael.dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Thanos G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Business Bay by Aws Zuhair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_0137D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2021 (306) by Orla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00040 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
QATAR, DOHA by fred sugar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Self-portrait.Andorra by jose marco lull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
SIDE WALK by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Rossio by Luis Sousa Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(757/17) Coches en La Habana XVIII by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Old Shop front by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Lined up by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sugar Loaf - Morro do Pão de Açucar - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Downtown, Cairo II by Omar Gadalla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
El Palacio Barolo by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
a touch of winter by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron Building black and white and colour by Richard Enticknap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Puy-en-Velay, France*
Le Puy-en-Velay by Alex Sab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Kiss on the Cheek by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
streets of zagreb 4985 and 32 oody black white and red by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
T1 Line... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Upside down by lina poyet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Bonjour, Athènes!_IMG_7033bw_01 by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Vanishing point by Wong Chung Yin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London .. telephone and bus by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Catedral Nossa Senhora de Lourdes [Catedral de Pedra], Canela by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Playing the violin and guitar . Tocando el violín y la guitarra by José X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
no winter lasts forever... by Jose Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Morning light downtown Stockholm. by Joel Brogmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Graffiti in Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Aleksej, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Walking in the time of coronavirus by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Monochrome, Water Feature, Civic Centre, Haymarket, Newcastle Upon Tyne, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
16160880139512 by Marcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03604 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kodak_Tmax400_1_017 by Kristian Michalek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Posing for Portrait, Prague by Tom Driggers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Street Musicians in Prague by Christine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
DSC_6591 by Dean Moriarty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bosque da Barra Natural Municipal Park by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled, Paris 2019 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
E by Lys de Kerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150702_130D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arquitectura CDMX by Elizabeth Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Iván Moral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto at Night by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dressing gown by foto:kdh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Our Tradition is Freedom by Matteo Tretti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Long Day Closes, Budapest by Persephone Walters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
17drb0575 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
139/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
The Mean Reds by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Late Evening by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano street by Francesco Rando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Take Off by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Fountain, George Yard, St Michael&#x27;s Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
visit.brussels by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Cathedral of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Upright, Moscow by stomping_cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Boy and ball by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Taberna del puerto by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00014 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Snap Chat by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra (2) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
2 Frauen by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
[Explore 19/12/21 #18] Montmartre Noir et Blanc - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
2020.13 by Nicola Calloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valleta, Malta by Silvia Villaverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cannes, France*
So Cannes #21 by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
10 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
The Marrakesh people in Black &amp; White. by YordanDim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
18drf0608 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
covid coffee by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
enter or not enter... by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The first ICKE with wings by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Piercing the frowning clouds - Пронзая насупленные облака by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dresden, Germany*
GEPIDA Dresden ist Bunt by Frank Günther, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Up &amp; Down by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
You sexy thing by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
a parc without colour by eric austermühl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Kettenbrücke, Széchenyi Lánchíd, Ungarn by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monaco (Monte Carlo) by Jacek Domanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_582D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Peek in the old city by petri matikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Street by J Huckle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Ciel parisien (suite) by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
P41-2017-019 by Liane Finch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
mu3 by Lacii Piros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
first class by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Deep in thoughts... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Evening in Oslo by jechstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rain march by BABAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Running in the dark. by Rik V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

helsinki, finland
White and black, Helsinki, Finland, autumn 2017 by Juha Riissanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sala São Paulo by Anderson Rodrigues da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Monochrome, Architecture, The Hermitage Museum, Saint Petersburg, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Leigh Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
up the hill by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mushimaru Fujieda Butoh Improvisation (Mexico City, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Dramatic view of Toronto by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Schönhauser Allee. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago facing west from Michigan Avenue bridge by Mike Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by johanqf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Weekend in Milan. by Mateusz Sajdowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
We Do Deliveroo by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Unknown Soldier, Valletta by Karen Langley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS & THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
15062019-_MG_1203 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Sodden pillars, Moscow by stomping_cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
66/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
No.1 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
20160913-DSCF2204 by Marchelo Lozano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Real Life Scrabble by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Vidigal Beach by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Architecture Mash Up by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
One in, one out or One in, one out. by alwyn22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
When One Is Not Enough by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Skull by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_8173 by Aniel Bhaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyiv, Ukraine*
Long wall by Oleksandr ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ceiling and Skylight by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Both Side - Film Sinar by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Night by W. Van Domera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Tango Pasion by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
共享时代 sharing economy by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Night view out of the window by randomix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_SG_2012_09_0003_IMG_8013__ by _SG_https://www.flickr.com/photos/goerner/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science - Palac Kultury i Nauki by Ziggy Szot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
⚒ by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki by Pertti Määttä, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Kiss on the Cheek by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Reflections in black & white and color by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
T1 Line... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lione in B&W by GiTi83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santorini, Greece*
Sunset in Santorini. by Thor Hilmarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
artistic community by Kai-Ming ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Setubal, Portugal*
Sieste by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The landmark Trafalgar Square on a wet winter morning by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
‘A champion is afraid of losing. Everyone else is afraid of winning.’ - Billie Jean King by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Under the bright lights by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC0798 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La sombra del Ángel de la Independencia by Humberto Alonzo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC_3931 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Sjaco Manuputty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Die Fenster von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7626 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Centro da cidade / Downtown - Rio de Janeiro by Site Cidade do Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
De noche al Glòries by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Few Pics from my Walk into Milan from the Services @ Balsamo by Rab Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The Louvre Paris by Andy Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
L1140488 CL by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia Nov. 21 by Franz Rauscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
FreeCarSundayBrussels2018 by raphael.dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gap, France*
Gap Noël 2018 by Max Audouard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Outdoor dance lesson by Peter Sussex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Lines - Rotterdam by Michelle Schreuder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Brisbane City by Gerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Street View by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
liSboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Shenzhen nights // Shenzhen, China by Lucas Werft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
[177/365]: the waiting game.[Explored] by Ata Mohammad Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Black&White&Red by Stanislav Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 5 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Outdoor Living by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Ronnie Zijderveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Bern, Switzerland*
Evening Turn by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*
London Bus by Marcelo Campi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Carefree Like Balloons by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
BW vs color by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street Umbrellas by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Brother & Sister... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, China*
black and white view by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Germany*
201910_0041 Leer (D), 💥🎈Oligochrome Fair🌈🎈 by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Red Bus by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
CCK Nocturno by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki Stockmann by Pertti Määttä, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
School by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Downtown Phoenix by DST-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, South Africa*
The Local Pool by Chris Acheson (South Africa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Love Amsterdam by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
MedellÍn, Colombia by Khalid Hameed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Streets of New Orleans by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Rhythm by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
The inside man by Andrea Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Don't worry, I won't tell by Loredana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Man in the Bright Red Coat by James White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tranvía by Roberto Manzanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wells St-Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Make way please by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water Fountain show, in front of Burj Khalifa, Dubai by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels HSS by ❉ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ 卄ᗴᘉＳ❉, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Long Day Closes, Budapest by Persephone Walters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Downtown by Tomasz Szejbut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_1576 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Edifício Bronce by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Kateřina Malášková, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athènes/Athens by ioankak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Shepherd" Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Subway light (B&W) - Midtown, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Johnny for ever. by Rik V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Southwark with the shard by Harald Biecker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ford Prefect by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
End of the protest by Louis Hautier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150515_248D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Sergio Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney City Lane by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
city relaxations by Alper Orus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
On the beach by Babak Fakhamzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista by Kyller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Wen Cheng Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Snow by Graeme Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Lockdown 20202 - China Town San Francisco, Ca. by Pu Kengkeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
City Hall Towers 0802 ed by Robert Rutkay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
[siegessäule] by Oliver Löwenherz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
On the move by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Épic Tibidabo Hill - Ruta 'TUMBONEN' pels voltants de Barcelona by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan, Italy by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Tour by tripklik --, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Fountain, George Yard, St Michael's Alley, City, 1989 89-3d-53 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
CHIOGGIA. TRA LE ANTICHE CALLI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels, Belgium by Califfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Zhytomyr, Ukraine*

Russian Nazis launched a missile attack at the city of Zhytomyr








Photo by Pavlo Mokrytskyi


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
festival república blues by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC8859 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 31 March 2019 (325) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Vue de Stockholm by Camille Gleizes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Social Distancing by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Just Doha 2017 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Real Life Scrabble by Laurent Bourrelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline with Ellis Island by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Stormy Day in Paris by Allison Branson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Evidence Left by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest 5 by Stephen Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
IMG_8494_From under the bridge by Andrii Polyakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Monochrome Ottawa Locks / Écluses d'Ottawa by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*

N0222019 by toshyie katsuyama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xiamen, China*
DSCF8256bw by ferry ferry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Heydar Aliyev Center by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5648 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Gallery of Modern Art by Hector Corpus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Winnipeg, Canada*
order by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
aix-marseille by Steph M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A Backyard outlooks by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Parroquia San Pedro Claver by Laura Gama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
scuderia16m by Murphy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rennes, France*
La Poterie -Rennes by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thun, Switzerland*
Stadt Thun by Beutler Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Gozo's beach in Malta by Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Black and White by Fotografias Leiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
MEDELLÍN - BLACK AND WHITE by _Iván Erre Jota_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, French Polynesia*
La tempête sur Moorea by Tom Weber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Steyr, Austria*
Black&White impressions of Steyr by Karin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Circo Callejero I | Street Circus I by Pablo Abrudsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Streetshot Utrecht City by Frank Littooij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*
Black and White with a touch of Red by teun van dijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
Siena by Jon Stocks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Home time by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Red by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Braga, Portugal*
Braga Black & White by Feliciano Guimarães, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit in Black & White by VasenkaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Dark Night R´Dam by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane lights by Kristen McIlhargey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
at a Tran station by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
A Granville View by Daniel Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Japan-2-122-osaka - city by DavidDreuxPhotocrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Historic Gastown (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
The iconic Melbourne tram by Strukar Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Life in Shenzhen in black & white by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Alessandro Zizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Rain in the Big Apple by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
King Abdullah Financial District - KAFD by SaqibAKhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zuerich by Guy Goetzinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Dancing in the street - Lviv, Ukraine by Bernhard Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Eu amo Brasilia by Grecia Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
a street in Istanbul by paddy_c., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, Place des Cordeliers by Dominique chanut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Greece*
Η γέφυρα Ρίου – Αντιρρίου «Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης» P1070389 by Amalia Marinopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bagpiper performs music on the Westminster bridge, London, United Kingdom by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Las Vegas night light by luigi torchia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague View in Black & White by Rainer Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amalfi, Italy*
Amalfitan coast. Taken from a ship, at sunset, the beautiful Amalfitan coast appears like a terrace from where the houses hang. Meanwhile the storm was preparing... by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Urban Jungle by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Red Letter Box. by Manoo Mistry (Busy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Teen girls on the streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
How unusual. A Rainy day in Manchester Monochrome by pharolux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*
Puente de la Salve y Guggenheim by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha at Night by Abdulla M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Concrete Jungle by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
women.in.Paris by Adeline Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_160929_Paris_07_NBt by Francois Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSCF3575 by Angelo Caravano, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Odesa, Ukraine*








Photo by Olexander Sinelnikov


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Humans of Quiapo by Christian Raphael Bustamante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
MUNE by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_MG_3809 by Roman Agishev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Traverser - Cross by Kader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Downtown Snow pile by Fredrik Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
6-16-19. Downtown. Reykjavik, Iceland by James Konig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Coastal Titan and downtown Toronto by alex_7719, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Freedom | Christ the Redeemer | Rio de Janeiro by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Downtown Philadelphia by phillyguy1631, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Imposing! by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_1812 by Khroma lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Stormy Day in Paris by Allison Branson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge & City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Clichè by stefano zamagni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
up the stairs by SPA.Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
AI1A4338 by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Analog. City Life by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drc0244 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
a short story about the royal drummers by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Renata Iacono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
_DSF6593 by Malc Bernhard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro e seus contrastes by Jonas de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Christmas Time in NYC by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A few steps by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Square by Ryan Mack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Stair by Suppanat Phaka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC8072 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Qatari band in Souq Waqif by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
EDU_2249 by Consell General Principat d'Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
02_2022 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC Yellow Taxicabs by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
I keep forgetting the smell of the warm summer air by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus by B.MO Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Ferrari a Venezia by Gianmarco Maggiolini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Future is now by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Cigarrito... by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Treviso, Italy*
Vicolo a Treviso by greggio cristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by Moritz Reisinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
Museo de Arte Moderno - Medellín by Alejandro Isaza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
DSCF0776 by nick wen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Friends by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille : le Vieux Port by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Santiago, Chile*
201911_1034 Chile, Santa Laura, ⛏Ghost Town⛏ by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Reading monk. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
The long walk to filial piety by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
The girl is in dark glasses by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Evening girl BW by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_SG_2012_09_0003_IMG_8013__ by _SG_https://www.flickr.com/photos/goerner/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Old fashioned ways by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
GENEVA WATER JET - JET D’EAU DE GENEVE by J.P.B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
I Feel a Song Coming On by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Tram Zagreb by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 32 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Cordeliers by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷sheep and boat... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Party by Derek Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London red, black & white by Pedro Otones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Untitled by Jonne Kingma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Home time by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
B&W-Let me take a photo for you by King Ray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tirana, Albania*
Albania - Tirana by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tromso, Norway*
Tromso - Noruega by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Henrikinkatu - Henriksgatan by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Uno sguardo sulla Piazza by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Untitled by Adi Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
divisé by Laurent Leduc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
From my window by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Turku, Finland*
Street Life 00.10 by Ville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
in the city by Matthäus Hadamik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
The Lowry by SteveJ442, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Autopista en rojo (I) by Álvaro Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Trains by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Reflected Doha by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dark Night Rises... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
discussion by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Editorial by Neil Anton Dumas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Nov 2018 by Stephane PELEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Pablo Jacue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
ABU DHABI: Skyline in Black&White by Filippo Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam stories by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Day dreaming by Daniel Steuri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Streets of Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cuzco, Peru*
Peru bw (69) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Sanctuaires Notre-Dame de Lourdes by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 10112018 - 001-7 by Carlo Scarpati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Before Today's Sale (Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*
city of manama by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
another rainy day in florence 3- by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
Discussions by Guido Klumpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1090409a by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Vilnius Cathedral - City Square by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - II by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Avancer tête baissée... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jabber by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Plein Soleil by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Street 2 by Zach Villegas Aldave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
ROT Buddy System by Don Mason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Celestial by júbilo haku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160508_0239 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC_5029 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Keep Walking by Jorgo Vougiouklakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
ROM (B&W) by Umakanth Thirugnanam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Walnut Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sunset on Playa de la Barceloneta by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
El Dom ! by joe00064 -- moved to 500px, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hommage_Nejeh_mars_2022_Roberjot (028) by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, l'Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Jacques Brel 3 by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 99 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by alessandro orlandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160508_0266 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The lion king by Steven Belin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Waiting for a signal by Miroslav Franc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
R0002227.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A fish, this big by Babak Fakhamzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Belle passagère. Paris, mars 2022 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
View from Thames Quay towards One Park Drive, Canary Wharf by Paul Parkinson ARPS CPAGB BPE3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Venice… splash efect by Lucia Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Night Moscow street. 2016. by Alex Fokin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 45 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Karlavägen - Stockholm by Zoé & Apolline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Cashew Butter by NDNWITHALEICA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Aterro do Flamengo by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
cRoSSRoadS by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, 11 dic 2018 by Emanuele Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Looking over the shoulder #1 by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
One in a City by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by john brand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC5708 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
MAD_4TS_2S #1 by super 8 photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Grafton Street by Owen J Fitzpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Red Door by Adrian Geronimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Edinburgh Skyline by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*
Curiosity by Pierpaolo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Morocco*
Love - Rabat by Wouter Hol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Flame Towers, Baku, Azerbaijan - 2015 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
DH12293 by khaled AL-Kindi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Haunted Place by n4m3_4dd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luzern, Switzerland*
Sunday Walk by Benjamin Stäudinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Before Today's Sale (Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*
Cinta Costera - Panama City by Gustavo Ulloa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Hook by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Burgas, Bulgaria*
Burgas City Skyline by Abysim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge in BW I by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Silver City Moonlight DSC_4124 by Beverley Van Praagh Off & On, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lightflow by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2022026 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Dans les rues de Lisbonne by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Shenzhen by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Panorama of Northern Pearl River New Town by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black & Gold skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Home time by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow cabs everywhere by Des Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
StudiousJune 12, 2018.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Long live for the leaves by is Azfar Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lausanne / Suisse by Fabien Decombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Our Eyes Met as We Crossed Paths by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Padova, Italy*
50_29 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
50_31 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Street music by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Četvoro by Davor Curić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 284 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Cordeliers by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
a new mother...my new model by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Mongkok by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
'Believe It or Not' it's crowded London! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Uzbekistan by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima cathedral by Howard Stanbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Downtown Phoenix by Tina Sibley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Lean On Me "V2" by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
The Sleep by Carlos Romon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
. by Beku Marnié, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Dark Could by Jirapat Praeprasert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
View from Telegraph Hill by Foothills Rambler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City blues by Josh Thipparat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Polish pride by Łukasz Łatwiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Tease 2 0 1 0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Wintry reflections by Rabican7-Away, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Afraid Of Crossing by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
AQ by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Kings Cross Sydney by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Cyclists in Manila by Matthew Roberge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
038.jpg by Arturo Vez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Leonid Ryzhik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by texaus1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by miniCMA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
The Harpa by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto at Night by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
02_2022 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Downtown Starbucks by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Contre jour in Barcelona. by Sotiris Papadimas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Fiat 500C and Fiat 500S by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
OPERA: Opera de Paris Garnier by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leather by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília nº2 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Santiago López Tena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20220326 Promenad med Steve på Gamla Stan - Canon f1n, 35mm 2.8 - hp5+ 400 - d76 stock 8 minuter by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Limpiabotas by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
No.15 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Entrance to the Souq by chloesayerspictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Self-portrait.Andorra by jose marco lull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
April 28 Week Six NYC Shutdown by Pamela Drew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
MUSEE DU LOUVRE by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels yellow taxi by Out Box Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tijuana, Mexico*
Don't fall into temptation or you will die by Jonas Hösler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara, Jalisco by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zwolle, Holland*
Three man fishing by Erik vd Linden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genoa, Italy*
Italy, Genoa by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut, Lebanon. 2018. by Chris Lovett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Untitled by Evgenii Miklashov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
City gates by Matty Lees, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
cycle parade by Brigadire AK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Le cri de la mouette - Marseille by Sébastien ROLLANDIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Old Berlin Subway 563 CII by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
...nos retrovisores do "progresso" by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito old town by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
a chat by the river by VKUSH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KLCC BW by david herdlitschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Physical distancing? by Dr. Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coimbra, Portugal*
Coimbra's downtown at night... by Alfredo Mateus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nice, France*
Lightheartedness by Marco Cozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Crossroads by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nicosia, Cyprus*
North Nicosia by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
15th Street near City Hall by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brno, Czech republic*
Takhle se dřív ve Štatlu jezdilo do kostela by Jan Klvac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trondheim, Norway*
Bakklandet Sleeping Mode by Normann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Lines - Rotterdam by Michelle Schreuder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Looking for a place for dinner... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2022024 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon trams / bondes de Lisboa by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
The curious case of the red umbrella by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Maintaining cleanliness by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Rebel by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turbulence | @Praia do Arpoador, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
The Perfect Angle by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Fictional Reality by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(736/17) Coches en La Habana XVII - tuKola by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
Pursue by visualcause, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron Building black and white and colour by Richard Enticknap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
St-Francois 17- June 2017 by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The evening Heavens - Небеса вечерние by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Caught Mid-Laugh by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
The girl is in dark glasses by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Evening shadows by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oran, Algeria*
Front de mer, Oran by Ramy Maalouf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
DSC00822 by KT1119, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Odessa, Ukraine*
DSC_1770 by Johannes Pokkinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pula, Croatia*
Summer days by (c)gphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
enter or not enter... by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
ICKE bin ein Berliner by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Desfile (Parade) Eagle School 1 by Alfredo Vera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
metrocable 2 by _bolados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Fiji*
Paradise in Black and White by Matt Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manaus, Brazil*
Manaus April 2018 -038 by Joey Costello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Verona, Italy*
Verona ... photographer at work by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lugano, Switzerland*
50_29 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
_Z0B1480 by Maysa ALtelawi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
after the rain in cockburn street by Fearghàl Nessbank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salamanca, Spain*
Red point by Toño Monteagudo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sibenik, Croatia*
Šibenska riva by Uporni tuljan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik by David Abrantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Flamenco On The Streets Of Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
balloons by Aurelijus Žemgulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
calm side street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Gerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne City Victoria Market by SonnySixteen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Il pifferaio by Andres Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Night - Film Graflex by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Walking in Shinjuku (Tokyo, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2020) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon trams / bondes de Lisboa by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Autumn spirit by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Harbin, China*
Night View by katushang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Chengdu, by Ida Jaros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Tuk Tuk by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square New York Black White with a splash of yellow taxi cab by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Waiter by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Come with me. (B.W) by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Genève pont du Mont Blanc by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Lamborghini Reventón by Alexander Tzoukas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Winter is Better when I'm with You by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
daily life in İstanbul by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷Greek summer 2020 by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The City, the harbor and the mountains... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bad day in London is still better than a good day anywhere else!  by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Fire Sky by Must Love Cameras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Al bar. Model Margherita and Luordes by Gianni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Play Girls by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
AMY by HELEN M BUSHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Ul. Starowiślna , Kraków , b&w blue by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Reid Murdoch Center by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Leçon n°1 : ne pas tenir son appareil ainsi... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Trophy by Guib_Did, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*
2018-04-26 | untitled by clemisan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Oxford Street (Shanghai) by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0929aα by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florence, Italy*
_DSC6991 by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
wish you were here by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drc0244 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral de la CDMX by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan from the Water by Kristin Strambi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by Pedros Arten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
On the beach by Babak Fakhamzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont du Carrousel by robluvision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Overview II by Pamela Aminou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Something of interest? by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Odesa, Ukraine*








Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover

*Odesa, Ukraine*








Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan, Armenia by derdevid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
_IMG4659-16 by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"Organillero" by Pável Vélez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb11 EPL1_150 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Girl's Day by Alan Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
White Hall by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Colonnes de Buren BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Old Brussels by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Odesa, Ukraine*








Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Without hands by Wal wsg, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rosario, Argentina*

Cañón Monumento a la Bandera - Rosario by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Argentina*

IMG_1637_F by Eduardo Breviglieri, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Morning Light - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_6702 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
2022_q2-005 by Christian Link, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
untitled by Tyler Hewitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Plaça Universitat by Kyller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by enea rotella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
021108-026Fx by kzzzkc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Kensal Green London Walk March 2022 54 by Timelapsed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Tenerezze sul Canal Grande by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Meditation by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The black river by László Baranyai, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin, Germany*

Dramatic NightLife - Sky-Lounge/Berlin by Michael Hauschild, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*

- IN EXPLORE- Lobo de mar- Sea lion by Ignacio Larre, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Jakarta, Indonesia*

Night time by Yopin Welly, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Cusco, Peru*

Peru photograph bw by Polis Poliviou, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore ! by attaboyabhi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160325 - Brasilia 711 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Untitled by Robert Widdowson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Porto, Portugal*
The Old Man by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Delhi, India*
天堂與地獄　Two worlds by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge in BW I by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane grandeur by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Silver City Moonlight DSC_4124 by Beverley Van Praagh Off & On, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
So far [serie] by Rafael Baquedano Charad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Catch the movement by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2022026 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon tourist tram by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Wilsons Lookout in all it's purple glory!!!! by Lisa Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Rain , the Cloudy City by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Reliability by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
this is EDSA by bhettina limchu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
after the rain by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge - NYC by Michael Carver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo, Norway by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn, Estonia by Karlis Kadegis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Girls taking selfie by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv Streets II by Mehmet Gundogdu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
6012 by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Closer than Sisters by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
On the streets of Zagreb by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Untitled by lina poyet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens Monastiraki square by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - Serious message... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
5B3A3564 by ninobrn99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Path to the holiness - Percorso verso la santità by Stefano Avolio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 5 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam Life by Jeffrey Camphens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima Solitaria by Omar Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Teen girls on the streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Rainman(c) by 100 Real People, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Scooters and shadows. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Monument by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Arts Series by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Lumineuse ! by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Odesa, Ukraine*








Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160211_0106D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Hmm, Where Next? by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
The face of the city by Rabican7-Away, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Ph. Nauher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge & City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Sriped--2-Edit by Martin Agius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS & THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Exhibition by Szabolcs Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drc0008 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Santiago López Tena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm street by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Rocío Conde-Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto, City Hall by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sensitivity | @Praia Vermelha, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brasil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
2022_gilets_jaunes_O_Roberjot-082 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00041 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Nights - Wireless Road II by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mushimaru Fujieda Butoh Improvisation (Mexico City, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 2018_270 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Gerrmany*
City at Night by Nick Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Perspective by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sunday walk in times of pandemic by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Souvenir photo by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris (2) by Marco Sorrentino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ford Prefect by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gotham by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#метрополитен 0.19 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Jugando en la fuente V by Mariana G. Schiavon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via, Madrid by J Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Time Stopped by lindsayholley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Passeig by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
ROOSEVELT ISLAND by Charissa Che, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Soirée à Saint-Michel by Theo Castillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London UK by THE.ARCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
upfest 2016 large graffiti painting by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
Street Vendor by Mark Hadlow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Crosswalk by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Spinning Top by russellstreet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
the city by Juan Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Honduras*
Untitled by Raúl Bucio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
sunshine girl by PeiPei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
DSC_6004 by mathendrix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La samaritaine by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A white board for your thoughts. by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Walk by Cycling Roadhog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
City of Edmonton at Night by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Windhoek, Namibia*
The Friends in the City by Lourika Reinders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
Minsk by Stas Trozjuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Volda, Norway*
Black and white mountain by Matteo Baratella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kumanovo, North Macedonia*
Kumanovo by artistokamikaziproductions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Florianopolis, Brazil*
Oyster Farm by Danilo Barretto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brest, France*
Untitled by Lara G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minsk, Belarus*
Untitled by mrs Annie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Wet Sunday in Basel by Steven Keating, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Russian dolls by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milan ... monument(s) by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Happy Sun by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Strasbourg, France*
Magic bubbles by Marie Lehmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Urban Perspective by Chris Wilbur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Girl and wall by Oleksandr ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
On the city streets by boggdanx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Colaba walkway by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
The Skyline of Rotterdam taken from under the Erasmus in Black and White by Bart Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
A Ghost Town by Alex Turkevych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melb skyline b&w Instagram by Robert Schirato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Street by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
God Given by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
X 8-20 by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Train in Lisbon by Viktoryia Vinnikava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Historic Gastown (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Facing down by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Bohemian Sunset (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow Mellow Manhattan by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luzern, Switzerland*
Lucerne, Switzerland by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Welcome to Fabulous Las Vegas by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oostende, Belgium*
Oostende by silentdeer film photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Measurements by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Busy Night by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Don't go... by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Express Photo by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Upside down by lina poyet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Christmas ornament at the wrong time and place... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Party by Derek Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
View of Big Ben from Trafalgar Square in the City of Westminster, Central London, UK by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Downtown Phoenix by DST-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
View from Telegraph Hill by Foothills Rambler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
chat by Kiseob Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
. by Beku Marnié, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Smoke Dreams V - Clearing Away by niggyl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Frozen in Place by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil* 
Metropolitanamente by Sergio Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Vilnius by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia* 
Nubes. by Juan Pablo Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cleveland (Ohio), U.S.A.*
North Coast Harbor #2,Cleveland by Rick Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama City, Panama* 
Cinta Costera - Panama City by Gustavo Ulloa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
two Girls in the Streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
L1190112 MA by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Av. Corrientes y Montevideo by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Gotham in Chicago by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha at Night by Abdulla M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Thomas Keuschnigg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La représentation continue 1911 - Now what? — Montparnasse, Paris, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Quezon City Market street style photography by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC8289 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC_3932 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Althing by Jörg Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
D2FR6374 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Longa exposiçāo by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
El Raval by Kyller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Duomo di Milano B&W by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 25.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Felyx by Patrick Demolder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
- Parliament of Budapest - by Ferruccio Cimino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*SIngapore streets, Singapore*
Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Świętokrzyski Bridge by Jakub Zych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Spyros Zervos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows Cycling by Joe Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Cute As Hell by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Night Life by Thomas Rothe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tram turning around a corner while travelling up hill by Martyn Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Oikonomou Ioannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France_22_04 by Alan R Kuper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Bruno dc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
DSC_0925 by Abed El Hafiz El Masri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_1245D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Tiempos mejores (Madrid people) by Samarrakaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Schweigaarsds gate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by dzesika devic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Relaxation by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Urban dancefloor. by Rik V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
There is a good weather in Brussels by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok City Scape Cloudy Day by WIN Mitsuwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
bearded man by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 51 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan from the Water by Kristin Strambi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Chasing the sun. by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arpoador (1 of 1)-2 by Dante Laurini Junior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Christmas Time in NYC by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Spring days by Quadra700, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Janelas by Renné Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Vue de Stockholm by Camille Gleizes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Puxi Viaduct, Shanghai, China by Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
464. A moment in San Francisco #233 - Downtown buildings and streets 4 - California street view 1 by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
66/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Distillery Tank House Lane - 0406 by Robert Rutkay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
[siegessäule] by Oliver Löwenherz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Street by Rbegley.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Silhouette in front of a fence by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Centrale by Morten Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Defense by Yannick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus by B.MO Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Night by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Mayakovskaya station by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20220326 Promenad med Steve på Gamla Stan - Canon f1n, 35mm 2.8 - hp5+ 400 - d76 stock 8 minuter by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía, Madrid by JMMariscal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
The Sydney Opera House by Mariasme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The historic tram is traveling 71 by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bari, Italy*
in Black and White by Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
All is not Black & White by Chris Fay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Hamburg - Speicherstadt by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Spring 2018:21 Bus stop by Sergey Lagovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
Angoli di Torino: Via Carlo Alberto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Let's go for a ride by Evgenia Anastasiadou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Noir by Agha Zain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
San Diego by Zach Mastro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Nyhavn - Copenhagen, Denmark by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Amiens, France*
Day 20 --- "Petit Chaperon Rouge" by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Red Laundry by Scott Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Two young women walking and snacking by Bratislav Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
b&w vivid sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Selective river by Thomas Bjørnstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
urban architecture 2 by EllaH52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KLCC BW by david herdlitschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Outdoor dance lesson by Peter Sussex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest in Winter by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam2022_114 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Gerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne - large rivets taken in black and white by Rossendale 2016, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Dermis50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2021032 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon_Tram! by kekaneshrikant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location in Tasmania, Australia*
Fence IR by Luminosity 7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Roman holiday by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square New York Black White with a splash of yellow taxi cab by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
tallinn 2012 by giuseppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
sur le pont by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
_SG_2010_04_6094__ by _SG_https://www.flickr.com/photos/goerner/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Angry Granny by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Life on the Urban Island by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 1 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
untitled-9836-2 by Emily Jones / Emel Akar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Pylos (Peloponnese), Greece*
Untitled by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Red Bus by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(736/17) Coches en La Habana XVII - tuKola by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev, Ukraine*
DSCF0719 black and white by Dritan Rama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
Busan by michaelfhsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
School by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Afterdark - Miami skyline by Naren V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Skopje, North Macedonia*
Skopje by Cantor Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Camo Attiude by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Skopje, North Macedonia*
Seat Arona by Andrej Filipovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Walk. by mariakleidouhaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*
Leeds - Liverpool Canal - Boat with no name by Yorkshire Lad - Paul T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*A Coruna, Spain*
Untitled by Jose M García™, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wells St-Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
... by Rootsman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Juliette by Antoine Cassane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SDIS78 Versailles Citroën Berlingo by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami, a cloudy day, coming from Key Biscayne by Gabriel Butensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
philippines (1 of 1)-15 by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151210_0244D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arquitectura CDMX by Elizabeth Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Urbain by Conrad Bernadel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC_5329 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by daniel sadono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
A woman and her dog, Arundel, UK by sirthrostur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sherbourne Common Pavilion by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
15th Street near City Hall, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Chris Heester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Up and Down by Guido Colombini II, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
IMG_3266_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Evidence Left by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore by Nekotor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Snaaaax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#cdmx by Rodrigo Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Habour Bridge by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Estádio Nacional de Brasília Mané Garrincha - World Cup 2014 / Copa das Confederações / FIFA Confederations Cup by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Perplexité by Yorgos Kourtakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Alone by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, Campo santa Formosa. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bled, Slovenia*
Destinations by Francesco Perrucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
The girl is in dark glasses by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Cidade by caco.carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November Rain by Peter Balmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Franscisco by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
yaulokcheung-20150815-3960.jpg by Lok Yau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Distance yourself by Mark Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Street by Domenico 'Mimmo' Ferreri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Journée internationale des travailleurs 2022_O_Roberjot-030 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge & City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco B&W by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Timur Yalcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Glowing white by Szabolcs Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Regensburg, Germany*
Goldrausch am Donau River // Regensburg by $€¥ƒ\AЯT#, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
In front of Naples by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Duck and Cover by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulouse, France*
Brise by sylvie trajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Road to Salvation by Christian Rast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Twin Towers by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
black and white Warsaw (Explore: September 24, 2021) by Kina Action, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Connection by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Afternoon city streets by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Watching the river by R. Major, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Black and white city at night by Felipe Allendes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lightflow by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
monochrome city by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
liSboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Otoño invierno by Princesa de la boca de fresa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Have you been to Chengdu? by jerry501, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
A panorama of new Qingdao by Paul Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Bildenberg Parkhotel by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Sport Fair by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square New York Black White with yellow taxi cabs by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
China Town, Bangkok by Charly Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Observando hacia la Latino by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Skyline by Emergency Custard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Girls in Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A dull day over New York by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Verification BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels HSS by ❉ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ 卄ᗴᘉＳ❉, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
_DS20362 - Shark-fin shaped by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Albufeira Beach, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Albufeira Beach, Portugal*


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160324 - Brasilia 184 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC3321 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 45 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Archives by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Una visión de Madrid by Yezrael Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Canada Place - The Pan Pacific Vancouver Hotel by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Sun is setting down for a new arabian night by Romen Barua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
02_2022 - Rio de Janeiro by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Stop 2 by Stephane Praet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Something of interest? by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel SBB by Juan Antonio Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pescara, Italy*
img121 by Corinne Serafini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
red boot by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Going to ground level by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
"The Flamingo" by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Day on the Strip by Corey Leopold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Central station Rotterdam by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Afternoon city streets by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Streets by peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Life in a Glass House by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2022028 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Light Trails on West Gate Freeway, Melbourne by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cebu, Philippines*
DSCF1132 by Carlo Montoya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
One of us by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
_SG_2011_10_USA_0005_1_IMG_6466__ by _SG_https://www.flickr.com/photos/goerner/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Red umbrella by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Skyscrapers by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Foto- Arô Ribeiro -5654 by Arô Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Mort Lente du Ballon Rouge by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami, a cloudy day, coming from Key Biscayne by Gabriel Butensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Just Another New Year's Eve by LeANNE Jazul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Leonard in the City by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Urban anonymity by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Downtown Reykjavik, Iceland by Maria Moschovou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
IMGP3949 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Baía de Guanabara by Gabriel Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Looking down on North 38th Street at night by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Santa Llúcia Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
who's me by Maria Luisa Paolillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Escalating by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge & City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Juri Morselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Xewkija, Malta*
DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"un laberinto de interminables pasos" / "a labyrinth of endless steps" by Israel A. C. (3.5M thanx...!!! / 3.5M de gracias!!!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF7309A by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid_Plaza de Callao by Carlos J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
85mpx "scan" of 6x9 negative by Miroslav Franc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The rower , Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas | Rio de Janeiro by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Philarmonie de Paris by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
CHIOGGIA. TRA LE ANTICHE CALLI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Coffee Truck by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan by Jongwon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
66/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Karlavägen - Stockholm by Zoé & Apolline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Conversation by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
DSC09365 by Eugenija Juskeviciute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
City Hall Towers 0802 ed by Robert Rutkay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
White Hall by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris LM6+50+400TX Photo23_23 by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dressing gown by foto:kdh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 106 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Our Darkness by Novowyr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_1228D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 5 by YONG WANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Speed of light by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb0961 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC02898 by zde.nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Centro da cidade / Downtown - Rio de Janeiro by Site Cidade do Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_13_février_2021_O_Roberjot-133 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels HSS by ❉ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ 卄ᗴᘉＳ❉, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Life in Lebanon as tensions increase by Karl Badohal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
bearded man by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Jernbanetorget, Oslo 2019-04-04 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
AF 2018-365-263 by Alister Firth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Taxi Cabs in NYC by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Florian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Timur Yalcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location on Lesvos island, Greece*
Bike..nature and anemone by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Night view of a freeway seen from the Baiyoke Tower, Bangkok, Thailand. 513bw by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC9006 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Apenitas by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSF1203 by Fredrik Beskow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Palacio Real by Alejandro Jerez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney City Lane by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Shared Lane by Austin Jain-Conti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Gilets_jaunes_28 mai 2022_O_Roberjot-106 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Southwark with the shard by Harald Biecker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
There is a good weather in Brussels by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Ras al Khor Wildlife Sanctuary by Christian Anschütz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
IMG_9447-bw by Murthy N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arquitectura CDMX by Elizabeth Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
CN Tower Framed by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Kantstraße Leica M2 Nokton 1.5 50 mm RPX25 by CourtLux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Step on down to Jeweler’s Row. by Ben Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Souvenir photo by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Boulevard de Strasbourg - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London, City Hall, May by Silver Machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Convergence by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City Reflection - Mono by Partha Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0193D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral Metropolitana by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSF1087 by Beskowbild - bilder från land och stad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. Puerta del Sol by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Icons by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
X70_20210308__X703556 by mohtakec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra (2) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Urban landscape of Paraty, Rio de Janeiro by Alexandre Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Old Pier 1 by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Intox by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Southbank, London, England by Sandrine Vivès-Rotger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Crossing Legs by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sky high by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Streets by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Monochrome monday by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
When the lights talk by Jernej Čuček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
Spiderman&#x27;s neighbourhood. by hksleeper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Futuristic world by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kyiv, Ukraine*
Kiev by Baptiste Buidin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Whenever I fall at your feet.... by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
I will take the next... by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Fol 2014 3 by Pinky0173, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
Genova by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito old town by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bergamo, Italy*
Piazza Dante by Guido Colombini II, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Erbil, Iraq*
Jalil Khayat Mosque in Erbil - Kurdistan Iraq by Khaldoon Maliki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Maasai market, Nairobi, Kenya, East Africa 3086 by helen Jones-Florio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Busan, South Korea*
靜夜街頭 Silent street at night by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
SAFE, in Cork by Davide Caregari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Piran, Slovenia*
Above the City by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Menton, France*
Porto di Mentone (Francia) by Paola Paoletta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montreux, Switzerland*
nightscape of montreux by Alexander Liden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
...nos retrovisores do "progresso" by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Night Andorra by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Morning on Marszałkowska Street, Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
chill-out by Olaf Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by RAMstyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
mt cootha tropical dome by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Down the Yarra by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Jordan Chark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Downtown Osaka by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellow Streetcar from line 12 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Alone In The Crowd by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Peru bw (64) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
1 King West by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
it's a 2way street by Rabican7-Away, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ushuaia, Argentina*
Direções by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Monument by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - II by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Leçon n°1 : ne pas tenir son appareil ainsi... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Editorial by Neil Anton Dumas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris_Montmartre by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
afternoon by Himadri ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160608_0049 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
DSC04350 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jens Bäfver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by night by Mattia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
"Downtown" by Tony Juliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Peaceful environment inside the city by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Jumbo by Angelo Alaimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Petite Ceinture by Jacques Bratieres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
At Night by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF3820 by o_oEYESo_o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by jose luis asensio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Leather by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_6463 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Ten past Ten 265.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
0003_1 by Ian Tuchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Stoa of Attalos by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Aterro do Flamengo by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Easy Going by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P1010767-2Z by Alain Crocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore's metro, Singapore*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
1 by Anastasia Keltea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_043D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Operaen by Stefan L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P6047705 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Z62_2251 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue de Rivoli - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
The Pitipoanca and Her Entourage by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
the beauty of sunset ⭐ by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
White tower by Stergios Rοssι, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The Bright Soul of a Vibrant City by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bagpiper performs music on the Westminster bridge, London, United Kingdom by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima Solitaria by Omar Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Red in Black n White... by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Pittsburgh, PA by Jayson Cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Camboriú, Brazil*
Balneário Camboriu City by Alejandro David Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Medellin, Colombia*
Medellin, placa base by Iera Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Downtown Denver by Simon Foot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Johannesburg, looking south west by Grahame Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Caracas, Venezuela*
CARACAS by Ernesto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
black and white Warsaw (Explore: September 24, 2021) by Kina Action, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Portland, U.S.A.*
finnish locomotive in junction city by jim pykonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
-Main Course- by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
iPhone 5C by Daynan Lepore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Emotions by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape of Singapore by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
revolution 230418 by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20dra0476 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by daniel sadono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Evening in Oslo by jechstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Coastal Titan and downtown Toronto by alex_7719, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Na Pedra do Arpoador by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
CAFFE FLORIAN by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_September_2018_54 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_0018D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Grandhotel by Jörg S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney harbour by Bradverts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&amp;W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_DSC7444 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge & City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The black river by László Baranyai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Masks Venice black and white by David Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Concepcion, Chile*
Carnaval gitano by Juan Javier García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
IMG_1783 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
LabMo by night. by NDNWITHALEICA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
An der Spree by Mathias Gödeker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago's Calder by Carl Elitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Troublesome pigeons by Sara Zanella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_DSC7444 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Prism - Westminster Bridge London by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Palácio da Justiça by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_0094D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF0079 by Beskowbild - bilder från land och stad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Visita del President de Portugal, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa, a Andorra la Vella. by Comú d'Andorra la Vella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio by Ramon Guedes-Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Exploring Paris by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tunnels, Elizabeth Line, Liverpool Street Underground Station, Liverpool Street, Bishopsgate, City of London, EC2M 7PY by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Zombieland by Gabor Monos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Alone In The Crowd by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
police Breakfast by Fer Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Cycling in Ottawa by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*
大三巴 003WB by Kevin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
C12 Tuk tuk travelling by Kirsty Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
“Will the day tell its secret Before it disappears, Becomes timeless night.” ― by Dejan Stojanovic by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Agra, India*
DSC_1510_BW by Mukul Banerjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Skanderborg, Denmark*
Skanderborg station by Karsten K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nassau, Bahamas*
Coco Cay, Bahamas. by RViana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A white board for your thoughts. by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Torino, Italy*
April Rain by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bright lights, big city. by Santiago Patiño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Ethiopia*
Gheralta, Ethiopia, 6.45 am. by Aurore Delsoir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
Faisal Mosque Islamabad in B&W! by Hassan Mohiudin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Sharq area night skyline... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Recife Skyline by Marc Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Uppsala, Sweden*
The sky above Uppsala II by p2-r2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Eje Central Lázaro Cárdenas, anteriormente San Juan de Letrán by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Pasión por la noche by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Flamenco On The Streets Of Madrid by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
Marianna by Pavels Dunaicevs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*The Great Pyramid (Cairo), Egypt*
The Great Pyramid by Mohamad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
From the depths by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Galata bridge fisherman by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Upside down by Laurent Benoit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
a lonely anemone... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Party by Derek Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The landmark Trafalgar Square on a wet winter morning by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Waiting Game (Black and White Edit) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P5230287 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
City Street by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
fixed motion by Anthony Auciello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
Piazza De Ferrari by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Parallel world by Aurélien B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Teen girls on the streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Lanterns in St Annes Square, Manchester, for the Chinese New Year by Stephen Gidley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
La Gran Mansana and Ole! by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Sidewalk by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black'n'white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lights on Dubai highway by Dado Doda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by cécile charron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
... by Rootsman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
beauté d'une rue de Paris by mala_wi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Everyday fashion by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City crosswalk 2 (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160508_0515 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Urbain by Conrad Bernadel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Analog: Stockholm City hall by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Die Fenster von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
P5230287 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Center City by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
#characters #milano #city #citylife #travel #day #people #dance #street #streetphotography #reportage #black #white #blackandwhite #photo #photography #ph #pic by Mattia Allegri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Hitch a ride? by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London UK by THE.ARCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Square by Ryan Mack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
3 Dandelions and the Burj by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Analog; Rollei RPX 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drc0008 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, March 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Boat - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris-1 by Tyson Luneau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
There is a good weather in Brussels by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Exhibition by Szabolcs Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut, Lebanon by James Mason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_1558 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by DaleM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
GARAJE DE LA REINA by ALEJANDRO DELGADO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Exploring Paris by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
CAFFE FLORIAN by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Szücs Balázs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
#5525 Budapest by Robert Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City elephant and people by Parinya Kawsrito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160508_0660 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
street Stockholm by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Mario Inoportuno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00154 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Eren Çevik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7147 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La serveuse by Bruno Delavigne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Street by Daniel CDMS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
2022-♈-2022010249 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street stories, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hütte by Zsolt Otvos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
3735 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Be your own kind of beautiful... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sam Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco by Alexander Kurz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City 51 by pmonaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Photo taken by Huawei Honor 6 ----------------------------- #egypt #bw #blackandwhite #faculty #people #streetphotography #mobilephotography #dailylife #alexandria #photography #Symmetry #vsco #edit by karim magdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Frozen City by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Images à la Sauvette by Andrew Littlewood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3A 8BF (5) by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Vigili del Fuoco Venezia by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stavanger, Norway*
Stalker by Jarle Refsnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Monochrome Ottawa Locks / Écluses d'Ottawa by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Black and White Beirut Nights by George Zahm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
This is Bangkok by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Algiers, Algeria*
The old man and the sea by Zhor Hadjam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Dancing Mom FSE B&amp;W by Paul K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Over the Roof by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Subway to the town center by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Untitled by Albert Mouzouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Chickens of Marrakesh by Daniel Bosma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
Have you been to Chengdu? by jerry501, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
51 seconds by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Vietnam*
Maskerado en ***** kaj blanka by $€¥ƒ\AЯT#, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Funny girls | Extended cut ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square New York Black White with a splash of yellow taxi cab by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Swizerland*
Thoughtfull by matteofavetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
That Windswept Look by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Once upon a time by Alex Polo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Trube by ArrrRT eDUarD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Galata Tower in B&W by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Upside down by lina poyet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
between two storms by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Central at night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bleu Blanc Rouge by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Sola por la noche by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Home time by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Das Bleichenfleet... by Hans_59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
High-Rises in Astana, Kazakhstan during Daytime by Miles Astray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
DSCF2239 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nights by Carlos Romon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(757/17) Coches en La Habana XVIII by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm Beach Life. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Lonely Afternoon by Josh Norwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palermo, Italy*
Panificio by John Beeching, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Chicago Theatre by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
There is light in the city by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Two and a bike by Marie-France Burke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Le bal des rayures by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Red Light District by Diego Voyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell City Centre by Keiko Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Luis Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_0306D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Iconique Five Roses by Christian Barrette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_1648 by fcruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Langholtskirkja by Sergio Thor Miernik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Sherbourne Common Pavilion by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Eastern State Penitentiary by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona - Estacio de França by Carles Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano (Italia) Tram ATM Milano n°1533-1504 by Andrea Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF3840 by o_oEYESo_o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Coast by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City street after rain by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
16160880139512 by Marcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC0983 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Traffic (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Directions by Joakim Bomanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Daniel Vorndran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tramspotting by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, January 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus by B.MO Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Plattesteen by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skyline of Ko Rattanakosin and Chao Phraya River view from Wat Arun Ratchawararam by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Frunzenskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
No.20 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
historical peninsula by Ezgi Işık, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Longa exposiçāo by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Two men only tram by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 99 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
tela by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streetlife in Stockholm City by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
up the hill by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Around The Corner, Yonge/Dundas Street by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
U-Bahn in a hurry by Rien van Voorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Bridge Profile by Sherri Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Tram by Jonathan Poston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Street style in Paris by Steven Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Primrose Hill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Gotham by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by hay.bruno1999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
#метрополитен 0.19 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Karlavägen - Stockholm by Zoé & Apolline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
No.20 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Lines by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Homenagem ao Eduardo Gallotti no Trapiche Gamboa by Andrea Nestrea Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manif_gilets_jaunes_ 2022_O_Roberjot-016 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Having a break by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Bruno dc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Red for Tet New Year by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
take_1 by Petar Ribarić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 584 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Arcs by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷sheep and boat... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
00861 by Michele Casciotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bad day in London is still better than a good day anywhere else!  by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima Solitaria by Omar Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Desde el bajo. by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*
Having a Better Look by Paul's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
leaning on ;-) by Robert Krenker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
DSC7852 MA by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Red bus by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bled, Slovenia*
View from Bled Castle - Slovenija by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wells St-Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Black and white museum by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - II by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue du Faubourg Saint-Denis by LucEdouard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
D: by anw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
SAMU de Paris SMUR Hôpital Hôtel-Dieu Fiat Ducato by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Atrium 301.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drc0008 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Anders Arvidsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Strassenkünstler prag by Manni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
cRoSSRoadS by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les ombres de la place BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge & City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Road to Dubaï by David-Charles Arrivé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC8478 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03604 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20180813-R0001829 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Coastal Titan and downtown Toronto by alex_7719, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Tour by tripklik --, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Timur Yalcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest 5 by Stephen Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arenberg Porte Du Hainaut, France*
2014-Tour-de-France-Stage-5-20 EDIT by SV by Stefano Vaccari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sala São Paulo by Anderson Rodrigues da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Vitebsky railway station by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
66/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Cigarrito... by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Skyline At Night by Jay De Winne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Transport, RER D, B&W, 101 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
BoFrost by Stephane Praet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Convergence by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
P1010767-2Z by Alain Crocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Gothic mood... by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bamako, Mali*
Bamako Streets by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Ponte JK - Brasília by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Goa, India*
Uttorda Beach , Goa, India Sescape with a Fishing boat in November 2009 by Anoop Negi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2020046 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sheffield, U.K.*
Sheffield by http://underclassrising.net/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
to see better by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The Wall by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
#characters #milano #city #citylife #travel #day #people #dance #street #streetphotography #reportage #black #white #blackandwhite #photo #photography #ph #pic by Mattia Allegri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Eugenia Papilloneffect, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Underground, Overground .. by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
CHIOGGIA. TRA LE ANTICHE CALLI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Otworzyć dziś w sobie okno na świat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
19drc0008 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#cdmx by Rodrigo Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Urban anonymity by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via, Madrid by J Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Street Series #6 by kamt3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
IMG_5190 by Josselin THERY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline from DUKW Tour by Steve Hambleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Timur Yalcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Long Day Closes, Budapest by Persephone Walters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Flea market by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec Park by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by Karl Beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Through the Portal by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Dezembär 2017-0022 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Calm by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Centrale by Morten Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Art Paris Photos - les ponts by Art Sperger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Joe Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Two men only tram by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 99 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Caroline Yumi Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Night Moscow street. 2016. by Alex Fokin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20180813-R0001829 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Opera House Sydney by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Prada Casadet by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pedra da Gávea Vs. Urbanism by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
A dull day over New York by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
B by Julio Leon Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Gate Theatre - DSCF8356a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
one way by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The curvatures by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Autopista en rojo (I) by Álvaro Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam 21-11-2015 SMWM-1 by Pure Natural Ingredients, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Gerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Skyline by PenF Fan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Stgo_191017 by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
A Granville View by Daniel Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Japan-2-018-osaka - city by DavidDreuxPhotocrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Tram Number 28 - Lisbon! by kekaneshrikant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Black & Light by Kurt Stanley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Bund by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Shanghai Streets - Nanjing Road by Jeff Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Ronnie Zijderveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
River Limmat by Adrian Hu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Fast walking by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grenoble, France*
view of L'Isere river with fog, Grenoble, Fr....BW, hdr by Gail Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Aleksander Nevski katedraal by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Everyday Glamorous by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Crpatia*
streets of zagreb 4985 and 32 oody black white and red by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
11_2021 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Black - white - blue. by Sebas332, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The shining cityscape... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bad day in London is still better than a good day anywhere else!  by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
San Isidro at night by Alexander Chiu Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Buenos Aires Viewed from the Top of Palacio Barolo (Buenos Aires, Argentina. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dnipro, Ukraine*
Kiew by Marco Fieber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Teen girls on the streets of Vienna by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Fire Station Manchester by Jason Hope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rome, Italy*
Roma non è una città come le altre. È un grande museo, un salotto da attraversare in punta di piedi... by Lorenzo De Donno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River in the City by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha at Night by Abdulla M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Silver by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DANSE DANS LA RUE - PARIS by philippe pradier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
... by Rootsman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Quezon City Market street style photography by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_1432 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
X0010573 by pimk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris 8 by Bruno Gallagher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Dressing gown by foto:kdh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Stop 2 by Stephane Praet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Balls of Steel by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
_DSC6831-Edit by Álvaro Menezes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
200801-115854_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Salesforce Building, San Francisco by Ed Brownson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
The Green Tuk Tuk by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
decisión by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
decisión by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney city bnw by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
alone by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
L'automobile club de France by Bruno Delavigne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cloudy morning in London by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by susan law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Anne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
proyectorumania_adriansanchez_007 by Adrián Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco*
Monaco (Monte Carlo) by Jacek Domanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
15062019-_MG_1203 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSF1244 by Beskowbild - bilder från land och stad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Ministerio de Agricultura Madrid by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Canada Place - The Pan Pacific Vancouver Hotel by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Your path and the protective railing B&W by Rudr Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra (2) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Río de Janeiro by Yemel Fil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Old Pier 1 by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - Exiting the metro by DELAVILLE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Portrait. London 2016 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vemce, Italy*
Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cannes, France*
Explosion de couleurs by Sam2907, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cannes, France*
So Cannes... [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
DSC_2739_B&amp;W.jpg by Alexey Yefremenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*
Centre Street Bridge - Calgary by Stephan Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sucre, Bolivia*
Mirador in Sucre by Gianluca Attanasio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Hanoi Street 2018: Meal is Ready by John Ragai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Azores, Portugal*
Azores Streets by Paulo Castelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

Gothenburg trip - Linnéterrassen by Magnus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
Cork Street Photography June Photowalk by Donncha O Caoimh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille : le Vieux Port by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Yellow tram by Martin Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
_Z0B1468 by Maysa ALtelawi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
smalltown boy by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Albury, Australia*
Albury BW-9 by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Agadir, Morocco*
a few minutes on beach by Detlef Trede, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Aarhus Ø - 2 by Poul-Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
The Inlet Tower by Timothy Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Haze over Quito by JCGurr1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Fuente by Antonio Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hannover, Germany*
A flip flop pit stop. by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Nekotor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
16160880139512 by Marcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Leonid Ryzhik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20180813-R0001829 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tramspotting by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 2018_270 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Julien Dupuy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
There is a good weather in Brussels by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Social time by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_September_2018_54 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street fashion, Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Port de Marseille by aude couture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
M10 Sunrise - Long Expo by Ondré [anb030.de], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
newcastle's quayside by robert atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*
Naples09201-4 by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
The Park and the City... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Agadir, Morocco*
Winter beach, Agadir by ronramstew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Varna, Bulgaria*
Asparuhov bridge , Varna by Radoslav Zlatanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito Basilica Church Black and White by j_buswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
28112015_Notre-Dame-Amiens_01 by Michel Dangmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amiens, France*
Day 8 --- "Ax" by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel, Mittlere Rheinbrücke, 2014 by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiel, Germany*
waiting for mom and dad by Oliver Henze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSC4223 4 by Daniel Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
Strangers in the Night... by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
夜裡的城市 by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Stari Most by Jovan Klopocan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Linz, Austria*
Linz DSC04510.jpg by Ron Del, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
The Red Square by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toulon, France*
Toulon | טולון by Yoni Lerner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Striped Rotterdam by Frank Waterkotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Street photo by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
So far [serie] by Rafael Baquedano Charad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Slovenia*
Night on the town by World-viewer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Ueno, Tokyo by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
City Circle Tram by Valberg Lárusson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
"Construction & Shoppers" Shenzhen, China by sherrah sherrah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
中山六路的骑楼 by llee_wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Road Crew on a Break (free to download) by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City by Ronnie Zijderveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Camioneta roja by Gonzalo Hernández Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Girls taking selfie by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Lean On Me "V2" by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(736/17) Coches en La Habana XVII - tuKola by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Smile! by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn, Estonia by Karlis Kadegis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
a street in Istanbul by paddy_c., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon / France by Fabien Decombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
between two storms by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Sunset by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London calling by Henrik Grankvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adelaide, Australia*
Roadworks by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Sunday Crowd in the Bosque by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Without hands by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima Solitaria by Omar Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Happiness by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
AMY by HELEN M BUSHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Cupids Span by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by R Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Tornado in B&W by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Concrete Jungle by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Trocadero by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris selfie II by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue de Rivoli - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Moeder en dochter. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell City Centre by Keiko Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Music on the Street by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160707_0330 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Just Another New Year's Eve by LeANNE Jazul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pasajeros by Luis Miac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Cercle by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2022-250 by Jonas Evertsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Kolagata by Sebastian Zukrowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by sevres babylone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Martins Island by Rosilaine Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - USA by Mohannad Khatib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Imposing! by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Duomo di Milan b/w rat look by detstheway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSCF4574 by jalal Younès, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
AI1A4338 by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by John Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
wet street (Explore: April 12, 2022) by Kina Action, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_1337 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Karlheinz Klingbeil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Por Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Made by Praha by Karel Macalik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Zebra by Rob Oo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
02_2022 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yet another beautiful orange and purple sunset over Midtown, the financial towers of Lower Manhattan, the Hudson River and industrial Jersey City. The new Empire State Building stands tall and proud in all of its modernity. New York. Nov 1933. by Andy Blair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Running by bruno campion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sky Garden (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Street) and Scalpel (52 Lime Street), City of London by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A street reading by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by Vasilis Athanasiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles ma belle by raphael.dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dawn Wind by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Stripes by Szabolcs Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Street Photo by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Vida en blanco y negro by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20191202_Stockholm_Ireland_9096_7_8_hdr-Edit__fb by rlboston2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
IMG_20160501_191422_DxO by david onteniente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Street Photography in downtown Toronto by My work for your viewing pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
synchro by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Joe Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
CAFFE FLORIAN by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Holland*
Waiting for the big wave by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
The black river by László Baranyai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Sean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC04995 by Shawn O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_1303 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#cdmx by Rodrigo Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Fredrik Rosenfors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Mess Of Tidy Cars by Alain Tschiegg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
No.21 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Río de Janeiro by Yemel Fil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
D85_1314 1 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
La Défense Skyline by Fred Marquer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Synchronised strides. by Andy Hawthorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A street reading by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Zigurds Zakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF5731 by Beau Bridges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Exhibition by Szabolcs Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw street by Rafał Karwacki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The mood for monday morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Columnas by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
εlαssαl scαπια αβ 22 by Badran Bakr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Chris Roman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Aterro do Flamengo by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Streets by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Psris, France*
At the Louvre - 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Prism - Westminster Bridge London by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Prisms by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 99 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo skyline by caco.carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
200801-114509_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The urban groove~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
13 by Blaise de la Croix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
20220704-DSC09392 by Jaya-Prabhupada Hammari-Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Kiosco Morisco #cdmx by Rodrigo Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Rodney Curato Gaviola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Nubes by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Theatre by Craig Fildes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelone by Yannick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Liar.... by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
Canals by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Colmar, France*
Audi R8 V10 by Brieuc.Baillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montreux, Switzerland*
July 03, 2016.jpg by Pavel Khurlapov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Longing for Yesterday by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
A bit of dogs ;] by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Walk by Cycling Roadhog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
I'm always waiting for a red letter day by rmtx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
red scooter by Stephane Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Jo Hey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Cordeliers by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
🇬🇷in the monastery by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Ferris Wheel by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
The landmark Trafalgar Square on a wet winter morning by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Peru pictures bw (38) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Malmo, Sweden*
Spectral self container by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nyborg, Denmark*
P4120048 by Jørgen Kleist-Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Helsinki, Finland*
Think the nature by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
41131 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Rambla rebirth by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Hugo Laporte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Black & White by Phillip Gerlach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Vapers Corner by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Corner by Francesco Foianesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Highlighted by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Streets by shootrstreet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec Park by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Sjaco Manuputty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
C - RYSTA - L by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
good time by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
The old & the new by Rob T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris Black & White by Phillip Gerlach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
BoFrost by Stephane Praet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Burj Al Arab on a cloudy afternoon by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Stripes by Szabolcs Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
UAZ – Erevan (Arménie) 2017. by . kanak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
20drb0961 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
93/365 by Ricardo Harispuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November Rain by Peter Balmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
A group of people by Gloria Garcia Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Pergola with Shadow by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Broadway in Manhattan NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pont Neuf by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Cityscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
When clouds appeared by Yousuf khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Speed of light by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Chelsea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan by Pierre Aden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Exhaustion. by Paolo Cellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Ángeles skyline from Bel Air CC swinging bridge by Stephen Angle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Centro da cidade / Downtown - Rio de Janeiro by Site Cidade do Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Corner by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Police by guillaume courbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tunnels, Elizabeth Line, Liverpool Street Underground Station, Liverpool Street, Bishopsgate, City of London, EC2M 7PY by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF3840 by o_oEYESo_o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No crowds, no tourists. by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Não ter sido em vão by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Dublin Light Trails by ClassicAngles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
discussões. by dfactory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Naval Parade in Saint Petersburg by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Crusing by Lars Lundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Waiting for green light. On 7 March, 2022, when the current round of the epidemic had broken out by Runen Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
20220712-DSC09593 by Jaya-Prabhupada Hammari-Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La sombra del Ángel de la Independencia by Humberto Alonzo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
IMG_1783 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC00657-01 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
In between by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Crossing with Purpose by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Le Tour de Barcelona by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Trams in Milan by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Qui promène qui? by guillaume courbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
LondonFurs Summer Weekender - 23-Jul-2022 18-51-27 by Sgt.Tibbs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Two men only tram by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
the bridge by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Nekotor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Одиночество...(loneliness) by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Siluetas by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Karlavägen - Stockholm by Zoé & Apolline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
MADRID by J.P.B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
old friends by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
ANDORRA by Nine LaMaitre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
She observes. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The Vessel through the looking glass (B&W) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Café Lou Pichoun by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bridge + Cathedral + Mood by Pete Lunenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venedig Juli 2022-115 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Leaves and light by Thad Zajdowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Elysian Park, Los Angeles by Jordan Barab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
the guard of the castle. by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour Viewed From Victoria Peak (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
'Believe It or Not' it's crowded London! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima cathedral by Howard Stanbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vladivostok, Russia*
\\\ by Leonid Zvegintsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Old by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
You sexy thing by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
...the shadow before by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Northern Quarter #114 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lofoten, Norway*
Working on mysteries without any clues by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Monument by Branko Borojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Touristes in Paris by Christophe Berthod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Se mordre la lèvre... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The iron Lady by Aziz Peps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_260 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw street by witek23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
a short story about the royal drummers by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague in BW - Czech Rep. by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
IMG_5190 by Josselin THERY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Aterro do Flamengo by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Windows Illuminated (monochrome) by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Walking-the-Streets-of-Paris-069 by D B Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
City Skyline by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Once upon a time in Budapest Hungary (green bridge) by Aang Permana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Monument to Rafik Hariri. Beirut, Lebanon by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0375D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 2005_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Empty streets by Mona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Under the Arcade by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Manhattan - Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Leiber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Live life looking up by Joni Frederiksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
New Goulston Street by Brett Sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hütte by Zsolt Otvos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Late night food run by claudine rousseau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. Puerta del Sol by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney fog by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bike and surfboard in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Cityscape of Manhattan, New York by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
French bubbles ~ by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rabat, Malta*
The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0345-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Santa Efigenia Viaduct in Sao Paulo - Brazil by Paulo Duarte Gavião, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Something is happening by Juha Juntunen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_1382BW by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Pascal_Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"un laberinto de interminables pasos" / "a labyrinth of endless steps" by Israel A. C. (3.6M thanx...!!! / 3.6M de gracias!!!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto at Night by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
A Stroll Along Pont Alexandre III, Paris, France by photocat001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sky Garden (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Street) and Scalpel (52 Lime Street), City of London by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Tenerezze sul Canal Grande by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Chris J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore ! by attaboyabhi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Palácio da Justiça by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_0526D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cool off... #streetphotography #cdmx #bynmexico #samyang #sonya6000 #paisajecdmx #water #mexico #fotourbana #peopleinframe by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF0079 by Beskowbild - bilder från land och stad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00003 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Exhausting fishing by Beatriz Collado Orive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Clouds over 10 Hudson Yards #5 (B&W)- New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
The black dress woman by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Architecture in Bermondsey, London by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venedig Juli 2022-30 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lines by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Night by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Big red bus Newcastle 🇬🇧 by David Holroyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Bridges by Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Reflection of the Canadian Parliament by Eric Galton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tartu, Estonia*
Tartu Estonia BW film by Alexander Kozik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
STRANGERS DARKER SIDE by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
French Quarter by hokie311, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valparaiso, Chile*
Untitled by Connuestras_manos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Jose (California), U.S.A.*
Untitled by Abel AP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
La samaritaine by Eric Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
A white board for your thoughts. by Ondré [anb030.de], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ancona, Italy*
Ancona by Dimitri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ancona, Italy*
Turn left before the light by Luca Casali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Damascus, Syria*
The Colors ... by Ahmad Sd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fez, Morocco*
forbidden entry to non believers by charles young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Bus Stop by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oviedo, Spain*
catedral oviedo black & white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Sign by Stephen Dowling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cork, Ireland*
Stáisiún an Chóibh i mí Feabhra by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lanester, France*
Vers Lanester by Clic Clac 2956, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kristianstad, Sweden*
Hammarsjön by Nikita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Grève féministe et des femmes 2022 by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
From Mars by Philippe Saire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
Cathedral orthodox by Drehscheibe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Like no other by Scuderia Phoenicia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
asd-_ASD9218 by Rico Lee (asdgraphy / momento.R), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Gdynia, Poland*
Gdynia by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
RST_Rotterdam_141115-1-8 by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by chris's Photo's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Looking west by Jeremy P Stewardson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Canada - Vancouver by Peter Karoblis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Crossing Naniwabashi by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon_Tram! by kekaneshrikant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana Classic Cars by Karma 52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
The curious case of the red umbrella by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shenzhen, China*
Shenzhen nights // Shenzhen, China by Lucas Werft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*
Shops by icmb_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Front of the Train, Taipei Brown Line Rail System at Zhongshan Junior High School Station by midnightbreakfastcafe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Flatiron Building black and white and colour by Richard Enticknap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
A young violinist playing on the streets by Andrew Kalashnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Wallets Out by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
...phone...handy ? by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lille, France*
Lonely street by Rudi Vandeputte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok / Бангкок by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Culiacan, Mexico*
Cloudy Exposure by Gerardo García Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The time when Time stops. by Besara Ibraj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Upside down by lina poyet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Plaka, Athens by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A bad day in London is still better than a good day anywhere else!  by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney City 2022 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul bridge by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Jazz in Paris by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus by B.MO Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
CAFFE FLORIAN by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Bruno dc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
tela by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Grandhotel by Jörg S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Me, My Bay & I by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Sunday Crowd in the Bosque by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
COVID CAMPING, Downtown Toronto by Robin Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
02_2022 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
East River selfies by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris en hiver by DELAVILLE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Tenerezze sul Canal Grande by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Prisms by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marfa (Texas), U.S.A.*
Monochrome Marfa 1 by Bill Herndon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
A Prince No More by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wuhan, China*
Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Prada Casadet by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Segovia, Spain*
Plaza Mayor, Segovia. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi natural park, Kenya*
Giants Falling by miTsu-llaneous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krasnodar, Russia*
A-synchronicity by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Eivissa*
... Anoche soñé que volvía de Dalt Vila... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
sea of houses by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
The forest subway of Berlin "Thanks for the Flickr explore" by Ondré [anb030.de], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Seychelles*
Forgotten necessity. by Vinayak PVS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
on the shore ⭐ by besimguermen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Black and White Summer mood... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
The shining cityscape... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Bagpiper performs music on the Westminster bridge, London, United Kingdom by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
saigon, vietnam by CiaoHo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Casa Rosada na Plaza de Mayo em Buenos Aires, Argentina by jarbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati (Ohio), U.S.A.*
St. Francis Xavier Church in Winter by Rob Amend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*
pure black by Rod x Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Parking, Juso by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*
Capitolio Nacional, Plaza de Bolívar, Bogotá, Colômbia. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm Beach Life. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Winter Green Tree Arch by GRPhotog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santo Domingo, Dominican republic*
Santo Domingo by miguelangelmolp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
Twi-Light by Hindrik Sijens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchesrer, U.K.*
Salford Bridge by Paul Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro station Sol - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black'n'white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - II by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Rue Pavée by LucEdouard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Romi G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris At Night by Dylan Kelly O'Keefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Street glances. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Padre Faura Street at Night by yonem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160707_0290 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Amazone by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Anders Arvidsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
P1080095 by Andras Varga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Coin 2022 by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia city hall by Mark Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Veritat / Verdad / Truth by Josep Reverendo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Souvenir photo by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris 13eme by bruno campion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Rheidol Terrace by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Streets - Street Cafe by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metropolis by Andreas Mally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Colossal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_0500D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streetlife in Stockholm City by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Daily scenes 6784 - Menina iron lady._ by Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praha-Prague by Yevgeny Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bike and surfboard in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York by Always Smiling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
GR030966 by Ken Kanazawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Joe Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
BoFrost by Stephane Praet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
4 Happy Ladies by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Once upon a time in Budapest Hungary (green bridge) by Aang Permana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"Selfie II" by Pável Vélez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Karlavägen - Stockholm by Zoé & Apolline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb 0711 Film052 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney City 2022 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
city relaxations by Alper Orus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
{} by Jarek Łukaszewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
No title, London 2012 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A street reading by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700026 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo, Brazil by Rafcha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20180813-R0001829 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
The night of shanghai.. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
ГАЗ М-20 "Победа" на ночной улице by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral de la CDMX by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Self-portrait.Andorra by jose marco lull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Angoleiras - Marcha das Mulheres Negras 2022 - Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro Brasil. by © Antonio Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Too. Many. Barrels. - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Pekka Nikrus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Southwark with the shard by Harald Biecker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bahar ic-Caghaq, Malta *
Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
There is a good weather in Brussels by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Looking through the eyes of love by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Central Pavilion Building - Plaza Espana built 1928 (Seville - Spain) (High Contrast BW) (Olympus OM-D EM1-II &amp; M.Zuiko 12-40mm f2.8 Pro-Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
scoot by Photos By 夏天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sheik Zayed Mosque BW by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cadiz, Spain*
Cádiz by Paco Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
sea of houses by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Otworzyć dziś w sobie okno na świat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
In the bar. Moscow. 2016. by Alex Fokin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Under the Legion's Bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athènes 2020 by Thierry Ebener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street - Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Park Avenue & E21 street - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
_DSC0234 by jlsfly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tunnels, Elizabeth Line, Liverpool Street Underground Station, Liverpool Street, Bishopsgate, City of London, EC2M 7PY by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Untitled by Ani Melikyan / Անի Մելիքյան, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160707_0668 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral de la CDMX by Victor P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSF1203 by Fredrik Beskow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
BnW Streets by Carlos Oteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Frozen City by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Longa exposiçāo by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
DSC_0505-2 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Joe Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles ma belle by raphael.dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Wat Ratchanadda, Wat Saket and the Cityscape of the old area of Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160218_1301D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Streetlife in Stockholm City by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
No.27 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimarães by Rodrigo Jordy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Photo street in black and white in Beautiful Paris by Madeleine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
End Of The Line by Stuart Mckiggan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Sea wolf by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm streets by Sjaco Manuputty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
According to Your Point of View by Foothills Rambler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pareja en el escalón by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC03499-01 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Perspective by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Els 'guiris' utilitzen el carril bici per poder fer bones fotos - 14è dia 30 DEB by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
IMG_1812 by Khroma lux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Manif_gilets_jaunes_ 10_septembre_2022_O_Roberjot-164 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Emrirates Airline - Royal Victoria Dock by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Two men only tram by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 51 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160324 - Brasilia 184 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
16dra1610 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec Park by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Daily scenes 6784 - Menina iron lady._ by Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
Market & Castlereagh Streets by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Qatari band in Souq Waqif by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Cigarrito... by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
02_2022 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Ferrari GTO 599 | 1 of 599 - Drift [Explored] by Tareq Abuhajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC street black and white and yellow taxis / New York City by Kévin WildSnap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Jason Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Girls and dog by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Perspective compression by SLpixeLS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Always Being Watched by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Le troupeau... by Marie Jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 5 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
On the streets of Zagreb by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
11_2021 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
The other side... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Central at night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
SWT Class 450 Desiro at Hook Railway Station by P Sterling Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Play Girls by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Save the Worlds by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
clawhand-0678 by Michael White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Back to the future by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogotá, Colombia*
On the strret 7st, Bogotá by Franklin Rolando Solis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A street reading by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Red Sq. by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-2008_08 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
No.27 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by Buket Akbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Farol do Quintandinha em Preto e Branco by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
White Hall by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Palais du Luxembourg by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Sky Garden (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Street) and Scalpel (52 Lime Street), City of London by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Resting gondole by antony5112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Coast by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Artist At The Grand Place, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Cranes over Parliament by Rick Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Early morning, Chatuchak (Bangkok) by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown LA by mtouzegraphics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
stripes by Kina Action, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Cyclists in Manila by Matthew Roberge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain
Desde el Cabo I - From the Cape I by Julián Pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Nassau, Bahamas*
Nassau Bahamas Port Lighthouse-B&amp;W by LARRY JONES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
tuthankasmona by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Attack by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Still in the trial period by Ondré [anb030.de], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bejaia, Algeria*
the old street by lotfi bh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Derry, U.K.*
NS 2682 by George Neat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Palermo (Sicily), Italy*
Piazza Bellini - Palermo by Giovanni Vacanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ajaccio (Corsica), France*
Three Lions by Darren Keast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lahore, Pakistan*
Generation gap by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Port Elizabeth, South Africa*
Sydenham Port Elizabeth Eastern Cape South Africa 27th May 1982 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Walk in the city by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Metz, France*
Passerelle des Roches - Metz by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Wintermorning on Bern by heimann2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
* by Yulia Barishnikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Suzhou, China*
my little angel by Ordinary_Folk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Ulica Grodiska, Kraków, Black & White by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Timisoara, Romania*
Timisoara, Romania (Black and White) by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam2022_114 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane black and white by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Sunset by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver skyline and Granville Island dock by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kobe, Japan*
Skyscraper/Kobe,Japan by Jin-Mikami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Facetime by Nigel Cox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon_Tram! by kekaneshrikant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
Trabant by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Oxford Street (Shanghai) by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
B&W by __ Lrenz Bustillo __, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Times Square Black White Yellow Taxi Cab New York by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
☀ by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
after the rain by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Wallets Out by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi mihn city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Guanabara Bay by Marquicio Pagola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Grand Canyon, U.S.A.*
Horseshoe Bend by Jesse Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi national park, Kenya*
Giants Falling by miTsu-llaneous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Main Square by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Taksim-Tünel Nostalgia Tramway by chikillourbano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon 6 by Son of Groucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location at Naxos island, Greece*
Beach girl by Angus White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Greece*
Red poppies by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong. by RG in TLV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Westminster Bridge, London by Lucy Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Calles de Lima by Christian Pantoja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*La Paz, Bolivia*
la paz by Tim Snell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
Leipzig Augustus Platz by Andreas Scharr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
LA Skyline by Amber Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
St-Francois 17- June 2017 by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lourdes, France*
Basilique Sainte-Thérèse de Lisieux by Daniel Bellinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Leipzig, Germany*
Bayerischer Bahnhof (Leipzig) by Rainer Albrecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
rain by Ralf Seeber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Av. Corrientes y Montevideo by Wal wsg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Tram at Bratislava by Ranjith Kizhkoodan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
lady with cigarette holder and dog by Andreas Schalk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Fifty fifty by Mike Rampton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Wedding couple runaway by Carlos Romon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Emptiness by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Sparkling Lights of Dubai Marina Skyline in B&W by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
b.p.s. by Gilles S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
AQ by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Marche des gilets jaunes_13_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-146 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
To the South by Felipe Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
MOTÖRBREATH by Don Mason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Streets by Steven Keating, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
5_DSC7500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
A Skyline ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
10 september by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hringbraut by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Midnight Snack by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Julia Gomes by rettrarte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo, Brazil by Rafcha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSF1244 by Beskowbild - bilder från land och stad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco vu d'en haut by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Traffic (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Temple of Money by sevres babylone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
In between by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Roosevelt Street Chicago - Mini Sculpture by Anthony Hicks III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Chris Heester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Nostalgia by Didi Blue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
jumping ages by Matías Raúl Barrionuevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Joe Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Century City by Rian Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Monochrome Ottawa Locks / Écluses d'Ottawa by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*
sincerity by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bruges, Belgium*
canal along Verversdijk and Sint-Annarei, Bruges, Belgium by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Muscat, Oman*
10 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra (2) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Siena, Italy*
Siena again by agarom55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Jade Latour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Street art Marseille by Giacomo Langella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Tram Colorkey by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Newcastle Black White by mexxol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lahore, Pakistan*
Quaid-e-Azam Library, Lahore by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*
Vierzylinder by Bjoern Ahrens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
Untitled by BLEUnordik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dublin, Ireland*
Irlanda - Dublin - Cathedral of the Most Holy Trinity by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Perm, Russia*
Орион 7 февраля 2021 (26) by alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Holstebro, Denmark*
Triangles by Poul-Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valence, France*
Valence - Black and Withe by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Wingspan by Kieron Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, Cnina*
Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Elegance, Tallinn, Estonia by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*
After the rain by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug by RonnWalker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane lights by Kristen McIlhargey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Waiting for the tram... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lone wolf in the city by Alice in Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
sunshine in the rainy season by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - Ilford XP2 by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - finally - there it is! by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Bohemian Sunset (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Politie Landelijke Eenheid Dienst Infra Volvo V70 by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
The iconic Melbourne tram by Strukar Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York Cabs by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Unridable bike by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Measurements by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Cairo, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Our Eyes Met as We Crossed Paths by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
street football by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
donner de la couleur à la vie... by Marie Jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istikalal Street Tram! by Saad Al-Enezi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon 9 by Guillaume Samie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mesolonghi, Greece*
Mesolonghi lagoon by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Party Boat by Matt Moraes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
A View from the Tate (2014) by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zamora, Spain*
Siesta by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zamora, Mexico*
Neogothic in Latin America by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Buenos Aires by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
untitled by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Birminghams Docklands by Darren Tennant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
untitled by Zhou Jia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago at Night by Jeff Warta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
An evening at Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metallic Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Se mordre la lèvre... by lexô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
CHU_0342-2 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 106 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Analog. City Life by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC8415 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Siluetas by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jens Bäfver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via, Madrid by J Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Streets of Prague by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, National Historical Museum by Vasilis Tsouptsis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
41131 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
January Jaunt by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Glass and Gold Clock by Duane Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Prism - Westminster Bridge London by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF3840 by o_oEYESo_o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta #rodolfoxavierphoto #lavalletta #malta #maltaphotography #lavallettamalta by Rodolfo Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cityscape by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Downtown by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Rainy Days by Eric Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Top of the Hill by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Over the Underpass by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
photo_nt2022054 by nato takanami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon - Ilford XP2 by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon trams / bondes de Lisboa by Robert S. (ChemiQ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Connected 24h by Christiaan Spaan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sky high by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
NYC At Night B/W/R by Samuel Wild, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul City by marco devon photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bern, Switzerland*
Time to play by Daniel Steuri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Bern, Switzerland*
right-hand traffic by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Streets of São Paulo #8 by Claudio Beck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Newcastle, U.K.*
The City [Explore 18/12/21] by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Everyday Glamorous by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*
olde hansa by petri matikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami's Biscayne Bay by Manuel Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey. by Soreya Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Anton Minaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
P1030824 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF0079 by Fredrik Beskow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
P1080095 by Andras Varga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Wellington St E by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Beach at quarantine by Lucas Damo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
"Downtown" by Tony Juliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Batman by Ramon InMar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Duomo by Paolo Saponaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled, Paris 2020 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Taxi by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Le pêcheur de Venise by Rémy Delassus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BLACK OCTOPUS & THE NINJAKELS by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A coldday night in Budapest by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
20220727-093612 by Peter McNally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Ortaköy by Monica Tiberi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2790 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Untitled by Kayte Dolmatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Woman and pram: Parisian shadows by Gretchen Kessler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Raining Day by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central Station Brussels by Jean Cuvelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Exhibition by Szabolcs Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo - 463 years by Thelma Gátuzzô, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Nicolás Santa María Cea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm. by Carina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IKEX4039 by Isaac Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt. 2018 by Marwan Helal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto downtown street by John Meadows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Palm lines by Casper Dam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Tram by Jonathan Poston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Commerce. by B G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Focusing point by Jack Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, Malta*
Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Balls of Steel by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest noir by Terry Chapple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by H Nishiwaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bolsa Mexicana de Valores by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I55A4612-Redigera by Michael Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
DSC09701 by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DSC_0877 by Rob Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*
Downtown Cairo Building by Yosri Al-Kishawi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Board of Trade by Debbie Leach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
P1000315.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
_AVG7944 by Alvaro Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*St. Ives, U.K.*
St Ives Harbour by Darrens Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa, Canada*
Impatience of the Commute by Jesse Hildebrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Jose (California), U.S.A.*
Untitled by Abel AP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Two cats by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*
Social Distancing by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nouakchott, Mauritania*
Nouakchott, Mauritania (2008) by Omar Odeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Elia Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*York, U.K.*
York Minster by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Johannesburg from a roof top. by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*
Marseille by Jade Latour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Welcome 2016 by Sven Hilscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Fez, Morocco*
forbidden entry to non believers by charles young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai...down under by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Unknown location, France*
The Little Golden Gate by Jerome B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Taichung, Taiwan*
紅色MINI by canna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
Almaty by Nils, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kansas City (Missouri), U.S.A.*
Your Seat @ BMO Field by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kansas City (Missouri), U.S.A.*
_MG_2646 by Mike Dotson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Szombathely, Hungary*
Szombathely by Tom Kondor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Recife, Brazil*
Eclético abandonado by Pedro Valadares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
Noisy building by gaston torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Location near Hammerfest, Norway*
IMG_9029 by Joni Blomqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg, Austria by Sunny Herzinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Katowice, Poland*
Katowice by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bristol, U.K.*
upfest 2016 large graffiti painting by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nazaré, Portugal*
The famous lighthouse of Nazaré by Nacho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla Cathedral (Sevilla, España. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam (NL) - Leuvehaven - 2016/03/27 by Geert Haelterman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
storybridge_night by Brian Bowker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Etihad Stadium Black & White by Mitch Nicholls Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Night - Film Graflex by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Tram by Andrew Chisholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
LA by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
tuthankasmona by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
L'artiste de Milan. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
The best thing about a picture is that it never changes, even when the people in it do! (Andy Warhol) by Robert Krenker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
giocare alla guerra by Denis Simonutti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Lady with dog by Thomas Blower, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*
Hamburg Harbour by "louisvonh", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Downtown by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Sheraton Park by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Lines, shadows and couple by Franck Blondin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Parisian portrait by Stefano Laurita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Red carpet by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Brickell City Centre by Tranquiligold Jin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey ByN. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Into the Woods III by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
More heads are better than one by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0786D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
220910 Montréal la nuit - Montreal by night -7985 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Underground in Stockholm, Sweden by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Athènes/Athens by ioankak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Centro da cidade / Downtown - Rio de Janeiro by Site Cidade do Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
New York City skyline by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
orange by rodalvas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Southwark with the shard by Harald Biecker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venedig Juli 2022-115 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Somewhere in Between by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Souq by Kevin Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest 5 by Stephen Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Down on Palacio de Bellas Artes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Directions by Joakim Bomanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by nicnac1000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown-1155-3-3 PS-2 by Stephen Yung (Canada), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer Silhouette by Adonis Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
The City by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Paulista Ave II by Ezkerras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Crusing by Lars Lundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco vu d'en haut by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Pedalling Home by PaulK.PE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
DSC04670 by Wes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Encrucijada by Xavier Fedi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
DGC_3109 by Photo GLC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by yoann fleurance, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge & City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
BoFrost by Stephane Praet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
decarie highway B&W by Stephane Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Windhoek, Namibia*
Namibia 2009 - Christuskirche in Windhoek by Joerg Meiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zadar, Croatia*
blue umbrella ✿ by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mendoza, Argentina*
EMP_20170624_061.jpg by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Qingdao, China*
Wedding at BaDaGuan by Paul Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Desaturate Colourise Contrast // Love Brazil by Shenil Ranpura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
The dark side by Neko Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Red Laundry by Scott Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Luzern, Switzerland*
Lucerna - centro storico by Camillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krakow, Poland*
Ulica Grodiska, Kraków, Black & White by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam centraal by Peer Heesterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane city b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Looking west by Jeremy P Stewardson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Thinking by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver skyline and Granville Island dock by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2019 by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
liSboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Havana, Cuba*
(757/17) Coches en La Habana XVIII by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chengdu, China*
reflection 环球中心 by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Girls and dog by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Avoiding cobblestones by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London 024 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Streets - Campo S. Bortolomio by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
On Call by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 101 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore...*
Social time by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Speed of light by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
two by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"un laberinto de interminables pasos" / "a labyrinth of endless steps" by Israel A. C. (3.6M thanx...!!! / 3.6M de gracias!!!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20180813-R0001829 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Capital by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga em preto-e-branco by Luiz Filipe Varella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
DSC06763a by Rick Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
02_2022 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge B&W by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled, Paris 2020 by Sam Benari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Architecture in Bermondsey, London by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Coffee Truck by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Long Day Closes, Budapest by Persephone Walters, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

_*Lviv, Ukraine*_








_Photo by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan - Armenia by adnan alabdely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
16dra1662 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Legislativo at Night, Guanajuato City, Mexico, 2019 by Ward Rosin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Urban anonymity by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle de la Montera by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo 2022 by Kostas Mamalougas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
This Home That Was Never Mine by Kate Haskell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Longa exposiçāo by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
432 Park Avenue - Manhattan - New York by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Pardon, can I get a light please.. by Donato Mailano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London by Lucía Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
There is a good weather in Brussels by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_7388 by Jason C. 08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by alessandro orlandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok City Scape Cloudy Day by WIN Mitsuwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0651D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Momentos!! by victor Pantoja Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00003 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Snow Topped Istanbul by Daniel Barker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
09/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
People of New York...hear me... by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Johann Stemmler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
2022-01-31: January Nights by psyxjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Coffee Truck by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline - BW B25A8074 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Albert O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Morning on the Bund by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Kiosco Morisco #cdmx by Rodrigo Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Muhammad Ali Pasha statue by Ahmed Hedaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_4698 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
On the corner by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago facing west from Michigan Avenue bridge by Mike Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Juman barcode by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
subway by Maxi Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris (2014) by David Enzel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
View of the Shard by Molly Gooding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Streets - Street Cafe by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles - city by Max Pa., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai blackandwhite skyline by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Andreas Albert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brasilia, Brazil*
20160324 - Brasilia 184 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160508_0895 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSF1260 by Beskowbild - bilder från land och stad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Spain by Panasonic G9 + Leica 12-60mm f2.8-4 by roentarre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Politie Landelijke Eenheid Dienst Infra Volvo V70 by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug by RonnWalker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane street, November 2014 #Leica by Ian Hardcastle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
Wellington St E by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*
141018 running by soyokaze ojisan (そよ風）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Rua Augusta - Lisboa by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Tram Number 28 - Lisbon! by kekaneshrikant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*
Etihad Stadium at Melbourne's Docklands by spaceXmedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Streets - Nanjing Road by Jeff Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beijing, China*
Leica I Model A by Noppanan Arunvongse Na Ayudhaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Saigon, Vietnam*
24 7 Traffic by Richard Lilley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City*
Yellow cabs in New York City by FromTheNorth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Waiter by Seva Zelikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Larnaca, Cyprus*
The street cone keepers... by Lefteris Katsouromallis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva Tram by David Chu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Tram at Bratislava by Ranjith Kizhkoodan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Bucharest 2011 by HostelTina Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Edmonton, Canada*
City of Edmonton at Night by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*
Taxi! by Damian Corrigan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Rush Hour by Mihovil Mandić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Yellow Taxi by Tolga ŞEVİK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - Place des Terreaux - La traversée by Dominique chanut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*
Plaka, Athens by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hong Kong, China*
Party Boat by Matt Moraes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Daniel Zwierzchowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Puerto madero, Buenos Aires, Argentina. by Pedro Federico García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rosario, Argentina*
El gris cemento de la urbanización by Nitram Aihg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Sin City by Jason Salgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by Yelyzaveta Bondar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*
rollin a cigarette by Andreas Schalk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warschau By Night by kmichiels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*
In the zone by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wells St-Chicago by abso847, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Ayah Shadid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Loneliness by Adrian Poe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Les Abbesses by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Plein Soleil by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Kick scooters and the world of the telephone matrix. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*
1m2_DSC0591 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Luces de Noche by Rashide Abirached, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montréal, Canada*
220910 Montréal la nuit - Montreal by night - Centre des affaires -7923 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stockholm, Sweden*
September 2022 by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reprise: Downtown Reykjavik. by Chris Eiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*
ROM (B&W) by Umakanth Thirugnanam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia at Night.jpg by Robert Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Just a coffee guys! Am I asking a lot? ♪♫ by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
A CASA by César González Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Around Gare du Nord by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge & City Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Venice, Italy*
Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Valletta, Malta*
Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Autumn Routine by alex_burei, on Flickr


----------

